# The Algerian Armed Forces.



## BLACKEAGLE

The Peoples National Army (PNA) is the armed forces of the People's Democratic Republic of Algeria. Algeria has a large and reasonably well-equipped military to counter foreign and domestic threats. The People's National Army include ground forces, an air force, navy, and an air defense command.
The National Gendarmerie (Gendarmerie Nationale), a paramilitary body, is used mainly as a police force in rural areas.

*Active personnel:	127,000[2] (2011 est.)
Reserve personnel: 150,000 (2010 est.)
Budget:	$6.0 billion (2010)
Percent of GDP:	2.9% (2010)

- The Armed forces of Algeria comprise:
1- The Land Forces (ANP)
2- Navy of the Republic of Algeria
3- Air Force
4- Territorial Air Defense Force

1- The Land Forces (ANP)


MBT (Assault tank )
- T-90s ( 305 Units )
- T-72 ( 950 Units) 
- Advent modernization in T-72AG
- T-62 (Advent modernization T-62A/K/MK) ( 300 Units) 
-275 T-55 Transferred to AFV role, almost were upgraded to AMV format.

Combat vehicles

200+ HMMWV
685 BMP-1
300 BMP-2 To be upgraded
600 BTR-60; BTR-80 and OT-64
115 BRDM-2
2500 Panhard AML-60
830 GAZ-3937
550 Otokar Akrep 
650 EE-9 Cascavel
54 Tpz-1 Fuchs


Howitzers & Rocket Launchers

70-100 2S3 Akatsiya
175 2S1 Gvozdika
75 SO-152
298 122 mm howitzer 2A18 (D-30)
35 D-74 122 mm Field Gun
10 130 mm towed field gun M1954 (M-46)

50 BM-21
50 BM-14, BM-16
30 BM-24
18 BM-30 Smerch

Air Defense (part of the Territorial Air Defense Force)
5 Batteries S-125 (SA-3 Goa)
10 Batteries 2K12 Kub (SA-6 Gainful)
180 9K32 Strela-2 (SA-7 Grail)
8 Batteries 9K33 Osa (SA-8 Gecko)
46 Launchers 9K31 Strela-1 (SA-9 Gaskin)
180 9K34 Strela-3 (SA-14 Gremlin)
8 Batteries S-300PMU2 (SA-20 Gargoyle)
38 Pantsir-S1 (SA-22 Greyhound)
125 ZSU-23-4

*

*Algerian National Navy
*
Algerian National Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Algerian Air Force
*
Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Armstrong

It looks well-armed !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

6 billion $$ budget yet weapon systems are old from the SU? somethin is really wrong... we also have the same defence budget yet our military is far far better then these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 6 billion $$ budget yet weapon systems are old from the SU? somethin is really wrong... we also have the same defence budget yet our military is far far better then these guys.



Are you sure those are old?
Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Are you sure those are old?
> Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes except for the 34 mig-29s and 28 su-30... thts only 62 good fighters and no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts..... no subs,no good frigrates, only 305 t-90s and 18 smerch bats.... rest is not even worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yes except for the 34 mig-29s and 28 su-30... thts only 62 good fighters and no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts..... no subs,no good frigrates, only 305 t-90s and 18 smerch bats.... rest is not even worth it.



Come on yaar...T-72s aren't that bad ! But considering $6 billion...I do get where your coming from !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yes except for the 34 mig-29s and 28 su-30... thts only 62 good fighters and no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts..... no subs,no good frigrates, only 305 t-90s and 18 smerch bats.... rest is not even worth it.



36 *Mi-24MKIII/V SuperHind* Upgrading underway from MKIII to MKIV format with ATE systems in Algeria 
44 Su-30MKA 28 (+16 ordered) 
34 Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29 
16 Yakovlev Yak-130
45 Sukhoi Su-24 *MK *(upgraded to Su-24M2 standard)




Sukhoi Su-24 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts?
*6 Beech 1900 (Recce)




2 King Air 200 (MPA)




MiG-25RBSH
Su-24MRK2
Su-24MP
5 Il-78M/T



Armstrong said:


> Come on yaar...T-72s aren't that bad ! But considering $6 billion...I do get where your coming from !



Actually its not T-72, its T-72AG which was upgraded to T-90 level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 36 *Mi-24MKIII/V SuperHind* Upgrading underway from MKIII to MKIV format with ATE systems in Algeria
> 44 Su-30MKA 28 (+16 ordered)
> 34 Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29
> 16 Yakovlev Yak-130
> 45 Sukhoi Su-24 *MK *(upgraded to Su-24M2 standard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-24 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts?
> *6 Beech 1900 (Recce)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 King Air 200 (MPA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-25RBSH
> Su-24MRK2
> Su-24MP
> 5 Il-78M/T



Wiki says 30 mig-29
29 su-30 and 18 on order?

Beechcraft is for recce not ELINT OR AWAC and king air for MPA? who uses civilian utility or luxury planes for it... its not even a simple PC-3...While in our budget we r operating... 64 F-16s,around 3 sqds of JF-17s,40 cobras,300 helicopters.4-6? Z-0 anti sub helis,12 PC-03 2D Hawkeyes,4 tankers,8 AWACS etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kilo 636M in construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

pretty decent army and quite good equipped..Is there any hostility between Algeria and neighboring countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

BronzePlaque said:


> *pretty decent army and quite good equipped*..Is there any hostility between Algeria and neighboring countries?



Yeah but PakistanNationalist is right...we've got much better equipment despite having the same budget and yet a much bigger army ! 127,000 vs 650,000 (throw in the Paramilitary Forces and that figure is well over a million active troops) ! I would have expected Algeria to have some better goodies with a budget of that size !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but PakistanNationalist is right...we've got much better equipment despite having the same budget and yet a much bigger army ! 127,000 vs 650,000 (throw in the Paramilitary Forces and that figure is well over a million active troops) ! I would have expected Algeria to have some better goodies with a budget of that size !



I think(in my opinion) Algeria has a better air-force, land-force and air-defence than Pak, nevertheless, Pak has better navy and missile power.
All Algerian equipment have went through an extensive upgrade, you can notice that in the pics. I don't think you guys would say F-16 block 52 or JF-17 or Mirage 3 are better than SU-30, Su-24 mk2 and Mig-29. Algeria got the best air-defense systems:
8 Batteries S-300PMU2 (SA-20 Gargoyle)




38 Pantsir-S1 (SA-22 Greyhound)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yes except for the 34 mig-29s and 28 su-30... thts only 62 good fighters and no AWACs,EW or ELINT aircrafts..... no subs,no good frigrates, only 305 t-90s and 18 smerch bats.... rest is not even worth it.



List of Algerian ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Algeria has reportedly received two Kilo-class (Project 636) diesel-electric submarines from Russia, ordered as part of an arms package signed in mid-2006. The new arrivals take the fleet to four.
http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10462:algeria-receives-kilo-class-submarines&catid=51:Sea&Itemid=106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

And they have their own military satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Your navy looks better than PN but paf is better than your airforce land forces well they have numbers a


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

blackops said:


> Your navy looks better than PN but paf is better than your airforce land forces well they have numbers a



Pak has far better navy than them. We are being logical here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but PakistanNationalist is right...we've got much better equipment despite having the same budget and yet a much bigger army ! 127,000 vs 650,000 (throw in the Paramilitary Forces and that figure is well over a million active troops) ! I would have expected Algeria to have some better goodies with a budget of that size !



Algeria can field more than 500 000 soldiers in case of war (Millions if need be).

Due to some hardships it went through in the last 30 years; The attrition war in the western Sahara against Morocco, and its internal fightings for more than a decade, plus corruption and mismanagement of mega sized projects all lead to some obvious weaknesses due to these obvious causes.
But all in all they have managed to get out of it. So, do expect a yet more modern and powerful armed forces from Algeria in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

For geopolitical and geostrategic reasons, one should not compare Pakistan's armed forces to Algerian ones, but they complement each other if need be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think(in my opinion) *Algeria has a better air-force, land-force and air-defence than Pak*, nevertheless, Pak has better navy and missile power.
> All Algerian equipment have went through an extensive upgrade, you can notice that in the pics. I don't think you guys would say F-16 block 52 or JF-17 or Mirage 3 are better than SU-30, Su-24 mk2 and Mig-29.



Saying that on a Pakistan Defence Forum : Blasphemy ! 

On the Airforce : Pakistan wins by sheer numbers, the AWACs, the missiles we carry, the Ground Radar cover that Pakistan employs and our missile defences ! What can a few dozen SUs do against more than 300 BVR capable air craft who are linked to 6 (?) AWACs all the time and about 1-150 more Non-BVR equipped jets who can provide air-support. Add to that the Ra'ad with its 350 km + range and numerous Chinese, American and Brazilian origin BVRs we could probably take those SUs out from a long, long way off ! Throw in the soon to be acquired J-10s, JF-17s and a long range SAM system and that gulf would probably be widened manifold.

Pakistan Army : With a standing Army of about 650,000 and a Paramilitary Force of about 430,000 (some of whom are actually battle hardened and others are fighting in the Tribal Areas right now) and a reserve of about 500,000, Pakistan Army which is trained to fight an opponent 3 times our size would probably fair considerably better against 127,000 men ! Additionally our Al-Khalid Tanks and our T-80 UDs are designed to fight against India's T-90s whereas our upgraded Al-Zarrar and the Type 85s are for India's vastly upgraded T-72s...the sheer number of our tanks outnumber Algerian Tanks by a ratio of 4:1 and the rest of our T-55s and T-62s are being upgraded to the Al-Zarrar standard and more and improved Al-Khalids are being built as we speak...so this will increase the qualitative difference even more. Add to that our APCs, our self-propelled, towed and rocket artillery, all of which ,combined, number well over 10,000 units and our qualitatively pretty good because we have to keep parity with India, I dunno how the Algerian Armed Forces could be actually better than ours. In fact, if you were to add the battle-field missiles we have, the logistics we've built up, the air-defence systems we have (MANPADs, SPADA, HQ-9s etc) and the ground support the PAF can provide...we'd probably compare very favourably with any army in the Muslim World...in fact if you throw in the Al-Nasr tactical ballistic missile thats, probably, going to become the corner-stone of our offensive formations, we'd probably the best army in the Muslim World !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Saying that on a Pakistan Defence Forum : Blasphemy !
> 
> On the Airforce : Pakistan wins by sheer numbers, the AWACs, the missiles we carry, the Ground Radar cover that Pakistan employs and our missile defences ! What can a few dozen SUs do against more than 300 BVR capable air craft who are linked to 6 (?) AWACs all the time and about 1-150 more Non-BVR equipped jets who can provide air-support. Add to that the Ra'ad with its 350 km + range and numerous Chinese, American and Brazilian origin BVRs we could probably take those SUs out from a long, long way off ! Throw in the soon to be acquired J-10s, JF-17s and a long range SAM system and that gulf would probably be widened manifold.
> 
> Pakistan Army : With a standing Army of about 650,000 and a Paramilitary Force of about 430,000 (some of whom are actually battle hardened and others are fighting in the Tribal Areas right now) and a reserve of about 500,000, Pakistan Army which is trained to fight an opponent 3 times our size would probably fair considerably better against 127,000 men ! Additionally our Al-Khalid Tanks and our T-80 UDs are designed to fight against India's T-90s whereas our upgraded Al-Zarrar and the Type 85s are for India's vastly upgraded T-72s...the sheer number of our tanks outnumber Algerian Tanks by a ratio of 4:1 and the rest of our T-55s and T-62s are being upgraded to the Al-Zarrar standard and more and improved Al-Khalids are being built as we speak...so this will increase the qualitative difference even more. Add to that our APCs, our self-propelled, towed and rocket artillery, all of which ,combined, number well over 10,000 units and our qualitatively pretty good because we have to keep parity with India, I dunno how the Algerian Armed Forces could be actually better than ours. In fact, if you were to add the battle-field missiles we have, the logistics we've built up, the air-defence systems we have (MANPADs, SPADA, HQ-9s etc) and the ground support the PAF can provide...we'd probably compare very favourably with any army in the Muslim World...in fact if you throw in the Al-Nasr tactical ballistic missile thats, probably, going to become the corner-stone of our offensive formations, we'd probably the best army in the Muslim World !



You shouldn't underestimate Algerian power, all military branches complement each other. The most I admire about Alg army is their air-defense. It seems that I was mistaken about the ground force part but I insist that Algerian air-force is very close in strenge to PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You shouldn't underestimate Algerian power, all military branches complement each other. The most I admire about Alg army is their air-defense. It seems that I was mistaken about the ground force part but I insist that Algerian air-force is very close in strenge to PAF.



Your insistence is duly noted; however I do disagree with your assessment ! But the point wasn't that they are comparable or not...the point was that with a defence budget of $ 6 billion and the relatively small numbers they have, they haven't done justice to their Armed Forces, by procuring the things they have. Sure the T-90s, the S-300s and the SUs are fine, fine additions but I was expecting much more. Look at Singapore for example they've used different technological force multipliers to make their small Armed Forces pretty bad arse !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Your insistence is duly noted; however I do disagree with your assessment ! But the point wasn't that they are comparable or not...the point was that with a defence budget of $ 6 billion and the relatively small numbers they have, they haven't done justice to their Armed Forces, by procuring the things they have. Sure the T-90s, the S-300s and the SUs are fine, fine additions but I was expecting much more. Look at Singapore for example they've used different technological force multipliers to make their small Armed Forces pretty bad arse !




Algerian military budget has only got raised considerably in the recent few years. It was about $ 2 bn before four years as I remember. So, this high budget wasn't like this for a fair long time like Pak. They have done a great job so far and they are going to acquire even more equip with high specs. Therefore, it's so early to judge them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algerian military budget has only got raised considerably in the recent few years. It was about $ 2 bn before four years as I remember. So, this high budget wasn't like this for a fair long time like Pak. They have done a great job so far and they are going to acquire even more equip with high specs. Therefore, it's so early to judge them now.



If that is correct then they've done indeed done a good job and so kudos to them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 
Thts from an indian parade.



Armstrong said:


> Saying that on a Pakistan Defence Forum : Blasphemy !
> 
> On the Airforce : Pakistan wins by sheer numbers, the AWACs, the missiles we carry, the Ground Radar cover that Pakistan employs and our missile defences ! What can a few dozen SUs do against more than 300 *BVR capable air craft who are linked to 6 (?) AWACs* all the time and about 1-150 more Non-BVR equipped jets who can provide air-support. Add to that the Ra'ad with its 350 km + range and numerous Chinese, American and Brazilian origin BVRs we could probably take those SUs out from a long, long way off ! Throw in the soon to be acquired J-10s, JF-17s and a long range SAM system and that gulf would probably be widened manifold.
> 
> Pakistan Army : With a standing Army of about 650,000 and a Paramilitary Force of about 430,000 (some of whom are actually battle hardened and others are fighting in the Tribal Areas right now) and a reserve of about 500,000, Pakistan Army which is trained to fight an opponent 3 times our size would probably fair considerably better against 127,000 men ! Additionally our Al-Khalid Tanks and our T-80 UDs are designed to fight against India's T-90s whereas our upgraded Al-Zarrar and the Type 85s are for India's vastly upgraded T-72s...the sheer number of our tanks outnumber Algerian Tanks by a ratio of 4:1 and the rest of our T-55s and T-62s are being upgraded to the Al-Zarrar standard and more and improved Al-Khalids are being built as we speak...so this will increase the qualitative difference even more. Add to that our APCs, our self-propelled, towed and rocket artillery, all of which ,combined, number well over 10,000 units and our qualitatively pretty good because we have to keep parity with India, I dunno how the Algerian Armed Forces could be actually better than ours. In fact, if you were to add the battle-field missiles we have, the logistics we've built up, the air-defence systems we have (MANPADs, SPADA, HQ-9s etc) and the ground support the PAF can provide...we'd probably compare very favourably with any army in the Muslim World...in fact if you throw in the Al-Nasr tactical ballistic missile thats, probably, going to become the corner-stone of our offensive formations, we'd probably the best army in the Muslim World !


 
8 4 saabs,4 ZDK AWACS,AK-IIs,More MRAPs,tot of panter,A-100 and indigenous arty programe,a new long range SAM under development,an ICMB,MIRV,SLV programe and a new RSS satellite for the military...12 conventional subs and 1 nuke sub under development,UCAVs... i think we are numerically n tech wise superior than any muslim country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 8 4 saabs,4 ZDK AWACS,AK-IIs,More MRAPs,tot of panter,A-100 and indigenous arty programe,a new long range SAM under development,an ICMB,MIRV,SLV programe and a new RSS satellite for the military...12 conventional subs and 1 nuke sub under development,UCAVs... i think we are numerically n tech wise superior than any muslim country...



Perhaps but then again there is Turkey ! They're ahead of us in some things and the Saudi AirForce with their F-15s isn't a pushover either !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Perhaps but then again there is Turkey ! They're ahead of us in some things and the Saudi AirForce with their F-15s isn't a pushover either !



Their airforces are much better but navies n armies?but saudi training? and number of jets in Tuaf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Their airforces are much better but navies n armies?



I would think that the Turkish Armed Forces as a whole would be better than that of Pakistan ! The things that would make us bridge that gap are our numbers, our experience, our training and our missiles (and I'm not talking about the nukes); throw in the nukes and we'd probably top the list ! Their navies (at least the Turkish Navy) is considerably better than their Pakistani counterparts ! So this is how I see it : 

Army :
Turkey > Pakistan > Iran > the rest of the Muslim Countries ! 

AirForce :
Turkey > Saudi > UAEs > PAF > the rest !

Navy : 
Turkey > Indonesia > PN > Iran > the rest ! 

AirDefense : 
Turkey > Iran > A couple of Muslim Countries > Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Their airforces are much better but navies n armies?but saudi training? and number of jets in Tuaf?



My friend, Saudi pilots got high scores in drills were taken with superpowers air-forces, especially in Red and Green Flags. No offence, You guys underestimate others to make yourselves feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My friend, Saudi pilots got high scores in drills were taken with superpowers air-forces, especially in Red and Green Flags. No offence, *You guys underestimate others to make yourselves feel better*.



Why would we do it... a few war games dnt make much difference...what makes difference is real combat... how many real combat missions have saudis seen? how many kills in air to air or A2G combat have they scored? yes we feel proud to have one of the best airforces with one of the best kill record in the world.. be it against india,israel or even russia ....... we have shoot them down and touched the sky with glory...made records tht still exist even after 5 decades... thanks for the rude comment... but lets see what have saudis accomplished in the last century? they and other arabs still train "under" technical advisors from around the world......cant even overhaul their own tanks? You make me laugh....



Armstrong said:


> I would think that the Turkish Armed Forces as a whole would be better than that of Pakistan ! The things that would make us bridge that gap are our numbers, our experience, our training and our missiles (and I'm not talking about the nukes); throw in the nukes and we'd probably top the list ! Their navies (at least the Turkish Navy) is considerably better than their Pakistani counterparts ! So this is how I see it :
> 
> Army :
> Turkey > Pakistan > Iran > the rest of the Muslim Countries !
> 
> AirForce :
> Turkey > Saudi > UAEs > PAF > the rest !
> 
> Navy :
> Turkey > Indonesia > PN > Iran > the rest !
> 
> AirDefense :
> Turkey > Iran > A couple of Muslim Countries > Pakistan !



Army :
PAK>Turkey etc.

Airforce:
KSA>tuaf>PAF etc
Navy:
TN>PN> rest....... By the time we induct our Nuclear sub we would be the leadin muslim navy.

Nukes:
Pakistan

Actual COMBAT EXPERIENCE:
PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Why would we do it... a few war games dnt make much difference...what makes difference is real combat... how many real combat missions have saudis seen? how many kills in air to air or A2G combat have they scored? yes we feel proud to have one of the best airforces with one of the best kill record in the world.. be it against india,israel or even russia ....... we have shoot them down and touched the sky with glory...made records tht still exist even after 5 decades... thanks for the rude comment... but lets see what have saudis accomplished in the last century? they and other arabs still train "under" technical advisors from around the world......cant even overhaul their own tanks? You make me laugh....



Yah whatever 
Now, can we return to the main topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My friend, Saudi pilots got high scores in drills were taken with superpowers air-forces, especially in Red and Green Flags. No offence, You guys underestimate others to make yourselves feel better.



Mate, the PAF has seen actual conflict about half a dozen times and done us proud on more than one occasion ! PAF advisers are present everywhere from Sri Lanka to the UAE to the Kingdom...surely we must have been doing something right if our personnel are employed and thought highly of ! Additionally the PAF has had the unique advantage of operating with a massive disadvantage, which is to say that we've always trained ourselves to fight at our optimum level against an Airforce 3 times our size backed with an economy 10 times our size, otherwise we'd be completely obliterated ! And yes the PAF has engaged in countless dozens of drills and exercises involving everyone from China to the US to our Turkish Friends...so when we say that the PAF is good...its pretty darn good ! It might not have the equipment that the RSAF boasts right now.....but if ever pitted against it, I know who I'd be betting on ! So I think the statement should be rephrased : You guys underestimate us far too much !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

If their budget is really equal to Pakistan than yes no one is asking them to have Soldiers more than 300000 but they should have fare better equipment specially for their navy and Air Force for navy they should have at least 8 most modern frigates and at least 6 submarines with many Missile and Boats and their Air Force should have around 250 Fighter Planes of Su 30 level and also new AWACS the equipment which they have these days is not enough and indicates their leaders are doing huge amount of corruption



The SC said:


> Algeria can field more than 500 000 soldiers in case of war (Millions if need be).
> 
> Due to some hardships it went through in the last 30 years; The attrition war in the western Sahara against Morocco, and its internal fightings for more than a decade, plus corruption and mismanagement of mega sized projects all lead to some obvious weaknesses due to these obvious causes.
> But all in all they have managed to get out of it. So, do expect a yet more modern and powerful armed forces from Algeria in the near future.


Sir these problems are not equal to what Pakistan has faced main problem is they have far far far more corruption than in our Armed Forces with this budget they could have developed their forces up to the level of France and Germany because they don't have million soldiers only around 200000 soldiers combined and yet they lack equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

I think Algeria has a bigger area and they will going to need more fighters than now!!!
So they should have taken some license production of about 70-110 Su-30MKAs along with about 70 MiG-35s when they got available and the upgradation for the *34 Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29, 14 Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25 & 22 Sukhoi Su-24* with Russian help and then Moving towards 50 JF-17 Block-IIs and 50 JF-17s Block-IIIs when they got available along with PACs UAVs. So the fleet migh look like:
110 Su-30MKAs
110 JF-17s
70+34 Mig35/29s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> If their budget is really equal to Pakistan than yes no one is asking them to have Soldiers more than 300000 but they should have fare better equipment specially for their navy and Air Force for navy they should have at least 8 most modern frigates and at least 6 submarines with many Missile and Boats and their Air Force should have around 250 Fighter Planes of Su 30 level and also new AWACS the equipment which they have these days is not enough and indicates their leaders are doing huge amount of corruption
> 
> 
> Sir these problems are not equal to what Pakistan has faced main problem is they have far far far more corruption than in our Armed Forces with this budget they could have developed their forces up to the level of France and Germany because they don't have million soldiers only around 200000 soldiers combined and yet they lack equipment




The conflicts I have mentioned, have drained their economy, this budget is relatively new.
Although I agree with you on the size and numbers of equipments they should have by now, the immediate threat to Algeria is perceived as Israel and Europe (mainly France) somehow, not Morocco or Tunisia/lybia the neighbouring countries.
As far as corruption is concerned, I think the compromise reached with the Islamists comprised fighting that vice, since it was a very known fact that many high ranking generals and politicians were corrupt to the bones.


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> The conflicts I have mentioned, have drained their economy, this budget is relatively new.
> Although I agree with you on the size and numbers of equipments they should have by now, the immediate threat to Algeria is perceived as Israel and Europe (mainly France) somehow, not Morocco or Tunisia/lybia the neighbouring countries.
> As far as corruption is concerned, I think the compromise reached with the Islamists comprised fighting that vice, since it was a very known fact that many high ranking generals and politicians were corrupt to the bones.


Sir Still their budget is euqal to Pakistan defence budget so they should have far better Force than which they already have because if can manage around 1 million force with this budget and really equip them well Algeria can't even 200000 Soldiers sir first read what I am saying Military budgets are same of both countries still this huge difference How is that sir ?


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Sir Still their budget is euqal to Pakistan defence budget so they should have far better Force than which they already have because if can manage around 1 million force with this budget and really equip them well Algeria can't even 200000 Soldiers sir first read what I am saying Military budgets are same of both countries still this huge difference How is that sir ?



The conflicts I have mentioned, have drained their economy, this budget is relatively new.


----------



## alkil

Which country (s) does Algeria have excellent friendship and military co-operation if any?

And which countries are hostile? That it may need such a big defense budget?


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


this is a Iranian su-24.also all the missiles are IRANIAN made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> this is a Iranian su-24.also all the missiles are IRANIAN made.



Don't worry, they have far... far more powerful A-A/A-G missiles: 
ss-n-25





Kh-59




Kh-31




Kh-29




3M-54 Klub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't worry, they have far... far more powerful A-A/A-G missiles:
> ss-n-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-29


not better than noor missile with 350 km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't worry, they have far... far more powerful A-A/A-G missiles:
> ss-n-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-29


The amount of Budget they have they should have at least 250 Fighter planes and minimum of the level of SU 30 fighter planes in other words they should have 250 4.5 Generation War Planes and 10 most modern Frigates and 8 modern Submarines for their navy


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

AA-10 Alamo




AA-11 Archer




AA-12 Adder




AA-7 Apex




AA-6 Acrid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> not better than noor missile with 350 km range.



It's a copy of Chinese C-802:
Operational
range	30-170 km depending of the model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Armstrong said:


> I would think that the Turkish Armed Forces as a whole would be better than that of Pakistan ! The things that would make us bridge that gap are our numbers, our experience, our training and our missiles (and I'm not talking about the nukes); throw in the nukes and we'd probably top the list ! Their navies (at least the Turkish Navy) is considerably better than their Pakistani counterparts ! So this is how I see it :
> 
> Army :
> Turkey > Pakistan > Iran > the rest of the Muslim Countries !
> 
> AirForce :
> Turkey > Saudi > UAEs > PAF > the rest !
> 
> Navy :
> Turkey > Indonesia > PN > Iran > the rest !
> 
> AirDefense :
> Turkey > Iran > A couple of Muslim Countries > Pakistan !



Army :
Egypt > Pakistan > Turkey > Iran > the rest of the Muslim Countries !

AirForce :
Turkey/Saudi > UAE > Egypt > PAF > the rest !

AirDefense : 
Egypt > Syria > Iran > UAE > Turkey > Jordan > Saudi Arabia > Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

500 said:


> Army :
> Egypt > Pakistan > Turkey > Iran > the rest of the Muslim Countries !
> 
> AirForce :
> Turkey/Saudi > UAE > Egypt > PAF > the rest !
> 
> AirDefense :
> Egypt > Syria > Iran > UAE > Turkey > Jordan > Saudi Arabia > Pakistan !



Oops I forgot about Egypt ! Yes...that does sound about right but I had thought that the Egyptian Airforce wasn't BVR capable ? Additionally, don't you think that battle-field missiles are going to be play a big part in deciding the progression too ? I'd rate Iran and Turkey above Egypt in that respect because apart from the Abrahams....they don't have anything else that places them head and shoulders above the rest !


----------



## alkil

Which country (s) does Algeria have excellent friendship and military co-operation if any?

And which countries are hostile? That it may need such a big defense budget?

Plz answer


----------



## Mosamania

alkil said:


> Which country (s) does Algeria have excellent friendship and military co-operation if any?
> 
> And which countries are hostile? That it may need such a big defense budget?
> 
> Plz answer



They were in a Cold war era with Morocco until Saudi Arabia mediated between the two and defused tensions. But they fought a separatist movement recently not to mention it is the leader of the War on terror in Northern Africa.


----------



## 500

Armstrong said:


> Oops I forgot about Egypt ! Yes...that does sound about right but I had thought that the Egyptian Airforce wasn't BVR capable ?


They have Mirage 2000 with BVR capability.



> Additionally, don't you think that battle-field missiles are going to be play a big part in deciding the progression too ? I'd rate Iran and Turkey above Egypt in that respect because apart from the Abrahams....they don't have anything else that places them head and shoulders above the rest !


Beside over 1000 Abrams tanks, they have enermous number of artillery, huge numbers of Grad rockets, MLRS, Luna-M and Scuds. Their army school is from 1830, they have experience of large scale tank battles with Western army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alkil

Mosamania said:


> They were in a Cold war era with Morocco until Saudi Arabia mediated between the two and defused tensions. But they fought a separatist movement recently not to mention it is the leader of the War on terror in Northern Africa.


 
Wow I had no idea. Where does the Algerian economy get this sort of ££ from. Is it oil or foreign country supports ie US


----------



## Mosamania

alkil said:


> Wow I had no idea. Where does the Algerian economy get this sort of ££ from. Is it oil or foreign country supports ie US



Algeria is an Oil exporting country.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Algeria is an Oil exporting country.


Than with this they should have far better Armed Forces which they already have by the does Morroco also have oil ?


----------



## Desert Fox

I don't get it, why are people here comparing Algeria Armed Forces to that of Pakistan's and vise versa?

AFAIK they don't face a large army on their borders neither are their armed forces under equipped, you guys are arguing here like Pakistan and Algeria are about to go to war or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Than with this they should have far better Armed Forces which they already have by the does Morroco also have oil ?



Brother, you can get a better idea in Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's a copy of Chinese C-802:
> Operational
> range	30-170 km depending of the model


range 30-170??
hahaha enough for other to find out your IQ is around 20


----------



## PWFI

TAHIIIIIIIIIIIA El djaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiirrr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

And Nuclear weapons, not much but a few.


----------



## TOPGUN

Thanks for sharing such nice pic's mashallah nice armed forces of ALG but lets not bring PAK in to it plzz sick to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Like most militaries in the so called 'Muslim' world where Islamic Shariah is not implemented, this military is most likely to kill other Muslims, not any infidels. I would be shocked if these units would be successfully used against any infidels that are enemies of Muslims.

Can we see any indigenous weapons system developed and/or produced by Algeria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inttic

Intressting repport translated to English

Finally, the most promising segment of the traditionally expected in aeronautical engineering. In the future, Algeria will have to find a replacement deprecated, in spite of modernization, more than 40 frontline bombers and scouts Su-24M and 18 MiG-25PD and RBSH. The most likely is the purchase of additional Su-30MKI (A) in order to bring their numbers in the air up to 100-120 units. Given the failure of the purchase of a new lightweight fighter in the face of the MiG-29SMT, political risks associated with the countries - producers of fighter Eurofighter, Rafale and JAS-39 Gripen, there is reason to believe that this niche will probably take Su-35 (the first tranche may amount to 20-30 fighters) with a further (already in the 2020s), the transition to the purchase of a fifth generation fighter T-50. Bulk purchases of aircraft will inevitably entail the acquisition of additional parties trainer aircraft Yak-130 (about 16 units), and taking into account the already ongoing development at the Yak-130 light attack aircraft can be expected orders and modifications of the aircraft impact, potentially bringing the number of the Yak -130 to 50-60 units.

The experience of the military campaign in Libya once again confirmed the need for a strong and modern air defense system. Thus, in the coming years are likely purchase Algerians ZRS medium and shorter range and is likely to Algeria may become the third recipient of the export of S-400 after Belarus and China, but around 2020. It also will continue and the purchase of modern radars, which are carried out in 2009.

Finally, the ongoing counterinsurgency war is placing increased demands on helicopter technology, the existing fleet of combat helicopters Mi-24 / A, and Mi-24 Mk.III already largely outdated physically and mentally to a lesser extent. In this case, virtually no alternative is the purchase of Algeria several dozen combat helicopters Mi-35M and Mi-28NE. Given the fact that last year there were reports of the presence of first export customer for the Mi-28NE is likely they could be just Algeria. You also can not rule out additional purchases Algerian Air Force medium transport helicopter Mi-171E, and possibly upgraded Mi-171A2, as a contract for 42 AW101, it seems, has not yet been finalized, and yes they were originally designed for the needs of the Border Service. Finally, the analysis needs of the Air Force of this country suggests that Algeria will become the order of 10 heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T.

Thus, even rough estimates suggest that the Algerian market retains its potential for the Russian defense industry in the coming years, and contracts with European manufacturers is more evidence of a reasonable diversification of suppliers of Algeria, and Russia is not a sign of loss of its traditional market. In 2012 may well be announced new contracts with Algeria, comparable in terms of megakontraktami 2005-2006. However, the new agreement with the Algerian customers are likely to be based on a different basis, in particular increasing the percentage of offset programs and raising the level of localization.

ÐÐµÐ³Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ°ÐºÑÑ Ñ ÐÐ»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*
Description ALGERIAN AIR FORCE
Al-Quwwat Al-Jawwiya Al-Djazairiya *


*Combat Aircraft* 

MiG-25PD/PDS _Foxbat-D_ */+12* 
MiG-29S/UB _Fulcrum C/UB_ * /+30* 
Sukhoï-24MK2 _Fencer-D_* /+40*
Sukhoï-30MKA _Flanker-H_ * / 44* + 28 IN OPTION 


*Tanker *  

Ilyushin-78 _Midas_* / 06*


* Special Mission Aircraft * 

MiG-25RB (Recce) _ Foxbat-E_* / 03*
Sukhoï-24MRK2 (Recce) _Fencer-E_* / 04* 
Sukhoï-24MPK (EW) _Fencer-F_* / 02* 
Beech 1900D HISAR/MMSA (Reece/Signint/Patmar)* / 06*
Beech 200T(Patmar)* / 02*
Seeker (UAV/Reece) * /+15* 
Mirach 100 (UAV/Tracteur de cibles) * / 10*


*Training Aircraft * 

MiG-25RU/PU _Foxbat-C_* / 02*
L-39C/ZA Albatros* /+40*
Yak-130* / 30*
Beech 200 */+10* 
Beech C90B/GTx* / 06*
Zlin-142/Firnas-42* /+30* 
Safir-43* /+25*


*VIP Transport Aircraft* 

Airbus A340-541 (GLAM)* * / 01*
Gulfstream IV (GLAM)* / 04*
Gulfstream V (GLAM)* / 01*
Fokker F27 (VIP)* / 01* 


*Transport Aircraft * 

Beech 1900D * /06*
Beech 300/350 */06* (Affectés à la formation également)
C-130H/H30 _Hecrules_* / 16* 
EADS C-295* / 06*
Ilyushin-76MD _Candid_* / 03*
Ilyushin-76TD _Candid_* / 09*
Pilatus PC-6* / 03*


*Helicopters * 

AS-355 _Ecureuil _(Reco)*/+02*
AS-555 _Fennec _(Reco)*/+10*
Bell 412EP* / 03* 
Bell 206L*/+04* 
Kamov-32C/T _Helix_* / 05* 
Mil Mi-2 _Hoplite_* /+20* 
Mil Mi-8T _Hip-C_* /+10* 
Mil Mi-171 _Hip-H_* /+100* 
Mil Mi-24MKIII _SuperHind_* /+40* 
MI Mi-28NE/UB  _havoc_* /42* (IN ORDER)


*in negotiation*

MI Mi-26T HALO / 10 source
CH-47 Chinook / ? source
Su-35 Flanker / ? source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*DÉTACHEMENT SPÉCIAL D&#8217;INTERVENTION (DSI)*












Screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

That is some kickass training our Algerian bros soldiers are getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Mosamania said:


> That is some kickass training our Algerian bros soldiers are getting.



this is for the endurcisement condidats


----------



## TrMhMt

I am impressed. Algeria has well equipped an army. Honestly, i didn't expect that. So Algerian army uses Russian equipment. Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

FUCH-2 and NIMR-2 PRODUCT in Algeria in 2013


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

small arms and Other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

first algeria needs to go away from an unofficial french colony , i have seen many algerians had algerians friends , they are fed up of the algerian government , they say hes an agent of the french , they say algeria government supports france against turkey who said france should not hide the genocide , after oruc reis , barbaros hayredin pasa , there are real algerians aswell in government , i hope the best for algeria . just look at this 

Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, reported NTV yesterday.Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their

Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, reported NTV yesterday.
Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their meeting over the weekend that Algerians didn't want the Ottoman Empire to leave their country, diplomatic sources told NTV. Can't we together revive the strong and tolerant order of the Ottoman Empire? Bouteflika asked Gül.
Bouteflika displayed Commonwealth countries as an example for this kind of projection and said that Algeria wants to be a gate to Africa for Turkey.

I HOPE ALGERIANS GIVE A GOOD LESSON TO FRENCH , HOPE THE BEST


----------



## Zarvan

What is the latest news about How many fighter Planes Algerian Air Force have ?
?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

_*What is the latest news about How many fighter Planes Algerian Air Force have ?
?*_

inventory 



scorpion-rouge35 said:


> *
> Description ALGERIAN AIR FORCE
> Al-Quwwat Al-Jawwiya Al-Djazairiya *
> 
> 
> *Combat Aircraft*
> 
> MiG-25PD/PDS _Foxbat-D_ */+12*
> MiG-29S/UB _Fulcrum C/UB_ * /+30*
> Sukhoï-24MK2 _Fencer-D_* /+40*
> Sukhoï-30MKA _Flanker-H_ * / 44* + 28 IN OPTION
> 
> 
> *Tanker *
> 
> Ilyushin-78 _Midas_* / 06*
> 
> 
> * Special Mission Aircraft *
> 
> MiG-25RB (Recce) _ Foxbat-E_* / 03*
> Sukhoï-24MRK2 (Recce) _Fencer-E_* / 04*
> Sukhoï-24MPK (EW) _Fencer-F_* / 02*
> Beech 1900D HISAR/MMSA (Reece/Signint/Patmar)* / 06*
> Beech 200T(Patmar)* / 02*
> Seeker (UAV/Reece) * /+15*
> Mirach 100 (UAV/Tracteur de cibles) * / 10*
> 
> 
> *Training Aircraft *
> 
> MiG-25RU/PU _Foxbat-C_* / 02*
> L-39C/ZA Albatros* /+40*
> Yak-130* / 30*
> Beech 200 */+10*
> Beech C90B/GTx* / 06*
> Zlin-142/Firnas-42* /+30*
> Safir-43* /+25*
> 
> 
> *VIP Transport Aircraft*
> 
> Airbus A340-541 (GLAM)* * / 01*
> Gulfstream IV (GLAM)* / 04*
> Gulfstream V (GLAM)* / 01*
> Fokker F27 (VIP)* / 01*
> 
> 
> *Transport Aircraft *
> 
> Beech 1900D * /06*
> Beech 300/350 */06* (Affectés à la formation également)
> C-130H/H30 _Hecrules_* / 16*
> EADS C-295* / 06*
> Ilyushin-76MD _Candid_* / 03*
> Ilyushin-76TD _Candid_* / 09*
> Pilatus PC-6* / 03*
> 
> 
> *Helicopters *
> 
> AS-355 _Ecureuil _(Reco)*/+02*
> AS-555 _Fennec _(Reco)*/+10*
> Bell 412EP* / 03*
> Bell 206L*/+04*
> Kamov-32C/T _Helix_* / 05*
> Mil Mi-2 _Hoplite_* /+20*
> Mil Mi-8T _Hip-C_* /+10*
> Mil Mi-171 _Hip-H_* /+100*
> Mil Mi-24MKIII _SuperHind_* /+40*
> MI Mi-28NE/UB  _havoc_* /42* (IN ORDER)
> 
> 
> *in negotiation*
> 
> MI Mi-26T HALO / 10 source
> CH-47 Chinook / ? source
> Su-35 Flanker / ? source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Armstrong said:


> Mate, the PAF has seen actual conflict about half a dozen times and done us proud on more than one occasion ! PAF advisers are present everywhere from Sri Lanka to the UAE to the Kingdom...surely we must have been doing something right if our personnel are employed and thought highly of ! Additionally the PAF has had the unique advantage of operating with a massive disadvantage, which is to say that we've always trained ourselves to fight at our optimum level against an Airforce 3 times our size backed with an economy 10 times our size, otherwise we'd be completely obliterated ! And yes the PAF has engaged in countless dozens of drills and exercises involving everyone from China to the US to our Turkish Friends...so when we say that the PAF is good...its pretty darn good ! It might not have the equipment that the RSAF boasts right now.....but if ever pitted against it, I know who I'd be betting on ! So I think the statement should be rephrased : You guys underestimate us far too much !



Actually the Pakistani Armed forces are the Strongest of the Muslim world, due to their preparedness and high moral in the first place, they are also very hardened soldiers, on top of it all it has excellent equipments in air, land and sea with more and better to come, like the Qing class submarines.
I wish Pakistan will think about acquiring an S-300 or the Chinese equivalent air defense system if it sees the need for it.

The Truth is that I envision the *Unified coordinated Muslim Army* as *the most potent deterrent* for All the countries composing the Muslim world. It already exists and the Coordination is easy through satellites and all other means of secured communications.

Any wannabe aggressor will look pale against this God given might, than the whole Muslim world can concentrate on socio-economical progress. With a strong faith in God it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Algerian Airforce is quite weak marginal opposition perhaps same level as Saddam Hussain`s Iraqi airforce 

This is true for all the states who were seperated from Ottoman empire their airforce was never allowed to be fully developed

Egypt is some what exception but even their jets are `specially altered`versions of originals


----------



## Arabian Legend

Ottoman-Turk said:


> first algeria needs to go away from an unofficial french colony , i have seen many algerians had algerians friends , they are fed up of the algerian government , they say hes an agent of the french , they say algeria government supports france against turkey who said france should not hide the genocide , after oruc reis , barbaros hayredin pasa , there are real algerians aswell in government , i hope the best for algeria . just look at this
> 
> Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, reported NTV yesterday.Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their
> 
> Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, reported NTV yesterday.
> Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their meeting over the weekend that Algerians didn't want the Ottoman Empire to leave their country, diplomatic sources told NTV. &#8220;Can't we together revive the strong and tolerant order of the Ottoman Empire?&#8221; Bouteflika asked Gül.
> Bouteflika displayed Commonwealth countries as an example for this kind of projection and said that Algeria wants to be a gate to Africa for Turkey.
> 
> I HOPE ALGERIANS GIVE A GOOD LESSON TO FRENCH , HOPE THE BEST


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Algerian Airforce is quite weak marginal opposition perhaps same level as Saddam Hussain`s Iraqi airforce
> 
> This is true for all the states who were seperated from Ottoman empire their airforce was never allowed to be fully developed
> 
> Egypt is some what exception but even their jets are `specially altered`versions of originals


Sir first of all their can be no alteration in Planes that is most funny theory created by those who know nothing about Fighter Planes nor any country is that stupid that they will buy those things which they can't use against their enemies


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The odd 29-30 planes Algeria have will be lost in first 7 day way with any NATO nation , and the remaining junk will be shot down easily with BVR missiles 

The "dangerous looking army" on ground will be sitting ducks for air bombs and apache helicopters or anything similar 

With out good local production of Aircrafts you are not really free in modern world of today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

$6 billion dollar budget they should definitively be better equipped.

Global firepower has them at 38
Global Firepower - 2012 World Military Strength Ranking



scorpion-rouge35 said:


> _*What is the latest news about How many fighter Planes Algerian Air Force have ?
> ?*_
> 
> inventory



Didn't know we had an Algeria brother on the forum.


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The odd 29-30 planes Algeria have will be lost in first 7 day way with any NATO nation , and the remaining junk will be shot down easily with BVR missiles
> 
> The "dangerous looking army" on ground will be sitting ducks for air bombs and apache helicopters or anything similar
> 
> With out good local production of Aircrafts you are not really free in modern world of today



Sir if their is fight with a single country than everything depends on how they fight and how are they trained rather than what they have they have pretty good weapons in case of war what will be most important is that how well they are trained and Sir many of European countries also buy planes and many of them don't have much in numbers and Sir every country keeps missiles no one is that stupid and yes they need to get BVR technology in their planes and than Missiles to but as far as many countries of Europe are concerned they are very much ready to take on a single country even if it had strong Armed Force


----------



## The SC

Most Arab countries air forces were kept "weak" by western suppliers, and when they had strong air forces (soviet made!) like Jamal abde Nasser's Egypt in the 60's, they have found excuses to destroy them through proxies (i.e; Israel).
Now the Arabs have remedied to that, by acquiring the technologies needed in air defences and missiles while heading for their own or JV made air forces.
The main technique of the western countries is achieving air superiority, but that is the aim of most concerned nations today, either to match it or to deny it. 
And Algeria is no exception with its S-300 PMU2 batteries and more.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

> Now the Arabs have remedied to that, by acquiring the technologies needed in air defences and missiles while heading for their own or JV made air forces.
> The main technique of the western countries is achieving air superiority, but that is the aim of most concerned nations today, either to match it or to deny it.
> And Algeria is no exception with its S-300 PMU2 batteries and more.


yes S-300 pmu2 and pensir-s2 JANUS better than pensir used in syrian army

Pantsir-S2 AESA latest version JANUS + Kasta-2E2 3D radar 


























Pechora-2M + Northrop Grumman TPS-703

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

S300-PMU2 Favorit [Sa-20B Gargoyle] Best systems in the world ! (the S-400 soon on the market)































démo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Drones Seeker II [Denel Dynamics UAV]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Pantsyr-S1 JANUS Sa-22 Greyhound

*The Algerian order *































Ð&#8217;Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ð¹ Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð½Ð¸Ðº Ð&#732;Ð³Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ñ Ð&#353;Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ð¾Ñ&#8218;Ñ&#8225;ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¾ - Ð¢Ñ&#402;Ð»Ñ&#338;ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ "Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ñ&#8224;Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð¸" Ð´Ð»Ñ Ñ&#8364;Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð°Ñ&#8364;Ð¼Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ñ&#8225;Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

SU-30MKA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

new photos

SU-30MKR







SU-30MKA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


What's this exactly?


----------



## Penguin

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Nicely modernized!



BLACKEAGLE said:


>


353 = Djebel Chenoua class?



BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Nicely modernized. I know the Koni's got the same missiles because of size/footprint (which explains the choice for subsonic ss-n-25 Uran for this corvette as well) but why not adopt e.g. inclined Yakhont/Brahmos or Club-N (3M51E1) ? These corvette could dat 8 to 12 of those supersonic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Excellent comparison pic of before (left) and after (right) modernization of Nanushka . Thx.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Kilo 877 EKM modernized














Penguin said:


> What's this exactly?



is this a modernization ATE (sud africa ) of a BMP-1

































> * 30mm machine cannon
> * 7.62 co-axail machine gun
> * 3x Ingwe Anti-tank missiles
> * 40mm Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL)
> * Additional to the weapons, six smoke launchers are also fitted.
> 
> Gyro stabilised electro-mechanical gun-drives provide stability for the platform which, together with the integrated video auto-tracker, enables the user to accurate utilise all the weapons while on the move against static or moving targets. Both the commander and gunner sights are primary stabilised providing superior stability to observe, aim and fire the weapons on the move.
> 
> This multi-weapon platform can be mounted onto most ICVs/APCs as the mechanical interface consists only of the ring-gear. The positioning of the gunner and commander stations is below the turret ring gear, inside the vehicle compartment. This platform has been recently fitted and demonstrated on a BMP-1 vehicle, but can be adapted to any track or wheeled vehicle capable of carrying the turret weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> is this a modernization ATE (sud africa ) of a BMP-1



Thx. Interesting, since they mostly 'do' aircraft ....













> Remotely Operated Turrent System on a BMP-1, Ysterplaat Airshow, Cape Town
> 
> The new remote turret fitted with the ATE fire control system upgrade brings world-class offensive / defensive capability to the host infantry fighting vehicle. Features multi-weapon suite for increased firepower, full day / night capability for crew and driver, field proven ability to destroy moving targets while on the move with the first fired round, Commander & Gunner stabilised sights. Range for Ingwe 5000m, 30mm Cannon 2000m, 40mm Grenade Launcher 1500m, and 7.62mm Machine Gun 800m.


Remotely Operated Turrent System on a BMP-1, Ysterplaat Airshow, Cape Town | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Weird looking byt potent little piece of kit, IMHO. Nice refit.


----------



## Penguin

IST Dynamics Unmanned Multi-Weapon Platform (UMWP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

KingMamba93 said:


> $6 billion dollar budget they should definitively be better equipped.
> 
> Global firepower has them at 38
> Global Firepower - 2012 World Military Strength Ranking
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know we had an Algeria brother on the forum.


It is not like as if 6 billion USD was the budget since the beginning.

Check this:






You can notice that Algerian defence budget has significantly increased in recent years. Therefore, military modernization plans will take time to materialize effectively.



The SC said:


> Actually the Pakistani Armed forces are the Strongest of the Muslim world, due to their preparedness and high moral in the first place, they are also very hardened soldiers, on top of it all it has excellent equipments in air, land and sea with more and better to come, like the Qing class submarines.
> I wish Pakistan will think about acquiring an S-300 or the Chinese equivalent air defense system if it sees the need for it.


This is subjective assessment. Yes, Pakistan stands apart from other nations in the Islamic Bloc due to being a nuclear power. However, in conventional terms, several nations are as good or arguably better such as Turkey, Egypt and Iran. Iraq also used to be a formidable conventional power but no longer due to Gulf Wars. And Algeria and Sudan may also catch up with passage of time.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

algerian air forces is most moderne in africa and arabic world 

Combat aircraft spécial algerian air force





















SU-30MKA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

LeGenD said:


> It is not like as if 6 billion USD was the budget since the beginning.
> 
> Check this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can notice that Algerian defence budget has significantly increased in recent years. Therefore, military modernization plans will take time to materialize effectively.
> 
> 
> This is subjective assessment. Yes, Pakistan stands apart from other nations in the Islamic Bloc due to being a nuclear power. However, in conventional terms, several nations are as good or arguably better such as Turkey, Egypt and Iran. Iraq also used to be a formidable conventional power but no longer due to Gulf Wars. And Algeria and Sudan may also catch up with passage of time.



Algeria want a modern military industry , it will invest 15 billion USD in next year

some examples

*13.01.2011*

Rüstungsbranche: Angriff auf Rheinmetall? - Industrie - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt

*1 Jan 2012*





Website Rheinmetall AG






*Brochures :*
BOXER brochure 2011
Data sheet Ambulance Vehicles
Data sheet Armoured Engineer Group Vehicle
Data sheet Armoured Personnel Carrier
Data sheet Battle Damage Repair Vehicle
Data sheet Cargo Vehicle
Data sheet Cargo/C2 Vehicle
Data sheet Command Post Vehicles
Data sheet Driver Training Vehicle
Data sheet Infantry Fighting Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Pretty decent and well equipped force. A sizeable chunk of Pakistan defence budget goes into R&D and manufacture of strategic assets as well and wehive 5 time bigger regular force size too.

Nice pics by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

6 kilo class submarines for Algeria with capacity CLUB













> Algeria acquiring two "Varshavyanka" from Russia
> 
> 19/09/2012
> 
> *Algeria and the state company "Rosoboronexport" close to signing a contract for the delivery of two additional diesel-electric submarines of Project 636M "Varshavyanka," the newspaper "Kommersant". Some details of the future contract is already known. In particular, the construction of submarines for Algeria will be engaged in "Admiralty Shipyards", earlier this customer has already delivered two similar ships.
> Negotiations for the supply of submarines newspaper confirmed by sources in the Ministry of Defense of Russia and "Rosoboronexport". One of the interlocutors "Kommersant" said that Algeria has decided to purchase a "Varshavyanka" because of rising tensions in the region. The Executive Order is defined in accordance with the wishes of the authorities of Algeria. Firm contract is expected to be signed in 2013.*


Lenta.ru:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> 6 kilo class submarines for Algeria with capacity CLUB



Which Club variety missiles actually ordered?
3M-14(T)E Land-Attack Subsonic (300km, 450kg warhead)
3M-54(T)E1 Ship-Attack Subsonic (300km, 450kg warhead)
3M-54(T)E Ship-Attack w. Supersonic End stage (220km, 200kg warhead)
91RE1/2 Anti-Submarine Rocket (50 km, APR-3ME torpedo / 40 km, MPT-1ME torpedo. Alternately: 76 kg SAP-HE warhead)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fab78

Is there any info on the frigate contract


----------



## Penguin

fab78 said:


> Is there any info on the frigate contract



Well, I found this from just before the summer:



> In May it emerged that Algeria had signed a contract with China Shipbuilding Trading Company for three light frigates, after ordering two Meko A-200N frigates from Germany&#8217;s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.
> 
> The three light frigates will be built either at Guangzhou or the Shanghai Huangpu Shipyard. The vessels will displace around 2 800 tons fully loaded, and will be powered by MTU diesel engines.
> 
> On March 26 this year Algeria&#8217;s ministry of defence signed a contract with ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) for two Meko A-200 frigates with an option for two more, after a year of negotiations.
> 
> TKMS will supply two Meko A-200 frigates and six AgustaWestland Super Lynx helicopters under the &#8364;2 175 520 000 contract. According to Russia&#8217;s Periscope magazine, the ships will be armed with RBS 15 Mk III anti-ship missiles, Umkhonto IR surface-to-air missiles, Oto Melara and Rheinmetall guns and MU 90 torpedoes. The helicopters will be equipped with Mokopa air-to-ground missiles.
> 
> In the middle of last year it was announced that Algeria had signed a deal with Russia&#8217;s United Shipbuilding Corporation and state arms exporter Rosoboronexport for two new Tiger class corvettes. The Tiger corvette (Project 20382) is an export model of the Project 20380 Steregushchy class, which is the Russian Navy&#8217;s newest corvette class.
> 
> The vessel can be equipped with a variety of weaponry, including 100 or 76.2 mm guns, 14.5 mm machine guns, 533 mm torpedoes and a variety of surface-to-air and surface-to-surface missiles (e.g. P-800 Oniks, Uran-E or Yakhont). In addition, the vessels have capacity for a helicopter.


Source and source


----------



## Nishan_101

The SC said:


> And they have their own military satellite.



I wish that By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH they are going to grow more in the field of Satellite. I think they should look towards having many Communication satellites that can cover the whole African continent and can provide communication facilities to this continent as well as for Military purposes to friendly Muslim Nations and also Spy Satellites that are essential and may be some Weather satellite satationary as well as orbital rotational one. Also looks towards joining all the Arab states to have a GPS of their own. Ameen.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Penguin said:


> Which Club variety missiles actually ordered?
> 3M-14(T)E Land-Attack Subsonic (300km, 450kg warhead)
> 3M-54(T)E1 Ship-Attack Subsonic (300km, 450kg warhead)
> 3M-54(T)E Ship-Attack w. Supersonic End stage (220km, 200kg warhead)
> 91RE1/2 Anti-Submarine Rocket (50 km, APR-3ME torpedo / 40 km, MPT-1ME torpedo. Alternately: 76 kg SAP-HE warhead)



Club Land-Attack Subsonic and Ship-Attack Subsonic.



fab78 said:


> Is there any info on the frigate contract



2 x Meko A-200ALG + 2 in option 



> *23.03.2012*
> 
> *German TKMS sign a contract with Algeria at 2.5 billion euros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to information received from the Algerian A.2 sources, on the eve of the 50th anniversary of independence in the procurement of arms Algeria turns its face not to Paris or Moscow, and other European capitals.
> After buying the Italians UDC worth 450 million euros upgrade of two amphibious ships in the Spanish Navy Algeria are on the verge of signing a mega-contract with the German shipyard TKMS, a subsidiary group ThyssenKrupp.*
> *Algeria will spend 2.5 billion euros. for the purchase of two frigates type Meko and six helicopters Super Lynx. The ships will be very strong weapons: the Swedish RBS 15 anti-ship missiles MkIII, the South African Umkhonto SAM missiles, and "air-land» Mokopa, Oto Melara guns and torpedoes and Rheinmetall German production.*
> *The total amount of the contract may also cause a storm of controversy - according to a source in the company TKMS, the price of Frigates Meko Algerians to twice their market value. The same information was confirmed by a representative of the Algerian shipyard ECRN in Mers-el-Kebir.
> And for TKMS this contract is very important - the latest deal to sell its surface ships was concluded in 1999 with South Africa.*
> 
> ÐÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ TKMS Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ°ÐºÑ Ñ ÐÐ»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð° 2,5 Ð¼Ð»ÑÐ´ ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾ - ÐÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¿.2



other

Algerian Navy 9000 tons LPD El Djazayer






> *"Orizzonte Sistemi Navali", a joint venture of Fincantieri and Selex Sistemi Integrati, has been awarded a contract by the Ministry of Defence of the People's Democratic Republic of Algeria to build a landing and logistical support vessel for the Algerian Navy.
> The unit will in fact be derived from the design of the San Giusto and San Marco LPD class. But in terms of operational capabilities it will be very enhanced compared to the Italian Navy amphibious assault units .
> 90% of the ship will be built at Fincantieri shipyards : in Muggiano of La Spezia and in those of Riva Trigoso, while Seastema will be responsible for the integration of on-board systems Finmeccanica companies will be involved in communications command and control and combat systems
> The value of the contract is about 400,000,000 euros.
> Algeria has left the uncomfortable status of coastal marine to become a deep sea navy *
























*Minesweepers Intermarine*



> *In Algeria Fincantieri is also running for other programs against committed greedy, fierce opponents (Chinese and Russian shipyards) : providing minesweepers (Intermarine vs Navantia) + Training Vessel (the most favorable competitor is Damen) + three corvettes competition (worth between a billion and a half billion euros).*Shippingonline | Il portale dello shipping e della nautica




Rodriquez - Cantieri navali - INTERMARINE


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> Saying that on a Pakistan Defence Forum : Blasphemy !
> 
> On the Airforce : Pakistan wins by sheer numbers, the AWACs, the missiles we carry, the Ground Radar cover that Pakistan employs and our missile defences ! What can a few dozen SUs do against more than 300 BVR capable air craft who are linked to 6 (?) AWACs all the time and about 1-150 more Non-BVR equipped jets who can provide air-support. Add to that the Ra'ad with its 350 km + range and numerous Chinese, American and Brazilian origin BVRs we could probably take those SUs out from a long, long way off ! Throw in the soon to be acquired J-10s, JF-17s and a long range SAM system and that gulf would probably be widened manifold.
> 
> Pakistan Army : With a standing Army of about 650,000 and a Paramilitary Force of about 430,000 (some of whom are actually battle hardened and others are fighting in the Tribal Areas right now) and a reserve of about 500,000, Pakistan Army which is trained to fight an opponent 3 times our size would probably fair considerably better against 127,000 men ! Additionally our Al-Khalid Tanks and our T-80 UDs are designed to fight against India's T-90s whereas our upgraded Al-Zarrar and the Type 85s are for India's vastly upgraded T-72s...the sheer number of our tanks outnumber Algerian Tanks by a ratio of 4:1 and the rest of our T-55s and T-62s are being upgraded to the Al-Zarrar standard and more and improved Al-Khalids are being built as we speak...so this will increase the qualitative difference even more. Add to that our APCs, our self-propelled, towed and rocket artillery, all of which ,combined, number well over 10,000 units and our qualitatively pretty good because we have to keep parity with India, I dunno how the Algerian Armed Forces could be actually better than ours. In fact, if you were to add the battle-field missiles we have, the logistics we've built up, the air-defence systems we have (MANPADs, SPADA, HQ-9s etc) and the ground support the PAF can provide...we'd probably compare very favourably with any army in the Muslim World...in fact if you throw in the Al-Nasr tactical ballistic missile thats, probably, going to become the corner-stone of our offensive formations, we'd probably the best army in the Muslim World !



No body dispute that...I want one question answered...If your army is that proficient, why the US predators are still flying your sky without impunity, in the last two skirmishes with us troupes the losses of your troops say a lot about the prepardeness of your troupes or the state of their equipment. I am , as just as, a lot of Pakistanis at loss of words, when a foreign troup crosses over 100 miles, with helicopters, kill, transport, destroy their own helicopter not far from a military pakistani base and leave the territory without arousing any suspicion. And you talk about a strong military. Sorry, we all have our hung ups...But in a forum, among future friens, let try to be real and deal with the reality 
Unlike Pakistan, during the lybian affair, Algerian air force kept nation aviation at bay away from our borders, and a shot down a british chinook near the Illizi area for refusing to head ordr to quit the algerian air space.
We have an army that a budget $6 mm can easily equip , feed and train. If the need of more troups is required, Algeria can raise easily an army of 8,000,000 . The country does not need an army of that level, since we do not have any potential ennemy at the moment, just 7 borders to manage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Ceylal said:


> No body dispute that...I want one question answered...If your army is that proficient, why the US predators are still flying your sky without impunity, in the last two skirmishes with us troupes the losses of your troops say a lot about the prepardeness of your troupes or the state of their equipment. I am , as just as, a lot of Pakistanis at loss of words, when a foreign troup crosses over 100 miles, with helicopters, kill, transport, destroy their own helicopter not far from a military pakistani base and leave the territory without arousing any suspicion. And you talk about a strong military. Sorry, we all have our hung ups...But in a forum, among future friens, let try to be real and deal with the reality



those helis were stealth helis, the first in the business, and we still downed one heli during OBL raid, remember the crashed heli

reports are that pakistan engaged the helis, but due to some orders, the rest of helis were let go free, so no they didnt leave without arousing suspicion

also the matters you highlighted have more to do with politics of pakistan then say pakistan military capability


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Sir these problems are not equal to what Pakistan has faced main problem is they have far far far more corruption than in our Armed Forces with this budget they could have developed their forces up to the level of France and Germany because they don't have million soldiers only around 200000 soldiers combined and yet they lack equipment



Its amazing that we talk about corruption, just like it was an Algerian invention. Like the old adage, if you live in a glass house refrain from throwing stones...All this talk of corruption is a non sense, since the arms contarct are conducted from a state to state and no intermediary, as far as my knowledge, was used. Like, I said above Algeria has an army that is compatible to the alolcated budget. I like also to remind the readers, that since the french and the geman army were brought in the foray, each one of them has a budget 7 times bigger than that of Algeria for a +/- similar number of troupes...I like vey much that number of $ applied to our defence, if we have a similar GDP of France or Germany...
For Pakistan, if you dig deeper your military budget is far superior to the amount you all claim as it stand a Rs 545mm without the +/-2 $ mm that you all receive from the USA.


----------



## Armstrong

Ceylal said:


> No body dispute that...I want one question answered...If your army is that proficient, why the US predators are still flying your sky without impunity, in the last two skirmishes with us troupes the losses of your troops say a lot about the prepardeness of your troupes or the state of their equipment. I am , as just as, a lot of Pakistanis at loss of words, when a foreign troup crosses over 100 miles, with helicopters, kill, transport, destroy their own helicopter not far from a military pakistani base and leave the territory without arousing any suspicion. And you talk about a strong military. Sorry, we all have our hung ups...But in a forum, among future friens, let try to be real and deal with the reality
> Unlike Pakistan, during the lybian affair, Algerian air force kept nation aviation at bay away from our borders, and a shot down a british chinook near the Illizi area for refusing to head ordr to quit the algerian air space.
> We have an army that a budget $6 mm can easily equip , feed and train. If the need of more troups is required, Algeria can raise easily an army of 8,000,000 . The country does not need an army of that level, since we do not have any potential ennemy at the moment, just 7 borders to manage.



3 reasons : 

(1) the drone strikes occur with the tacit approval of Pakistan ! Its only for public consumption that these 'protests' are feigned ! 

(2) those helis were stealth helis & not a bloody Chinook ! 

(3) we have next to no radar cover or air-defenses on our Western Borders because Afghanistan poses no threat to Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> The conflicts I have mentioned, have drained their economy, this budget is relatively new.
> Although I agree with you on the size and numbers of equipments they should have by now, the immediate threat to Algeria is perceived as Israel and Europe (mainly France) somehow, not Morocco or Tunisia/lybia the neighbouring countries.
> As far as corruption is concerned, I think the compromise reached with the* Islamists comprised fighting that vice*, since it was a very known fact that many high ranking generals and politicians were corrupt to the bones.



Contrary to the believe, Algeria does not have real ennemie so to speak, or regards any of what you listed above as ennemies, Algeria has just interest like do other countries...Isreal, despites we fought 2 wars with her, is not perceived as un ennemi, or for that matter Morrocco or France...
For the corruption, Algerian Islamists, from the simple guy in the street to the ministry level, are the one and the only one who introduced and instaured its culture in all stage of the society. Our general and high ranking member of the military are used are as scapegoat...


----------



## Ceylal

Banglar Lathial said:


> Like most militaries in the so called 'Muslim' world where *Islamic Shariah is not implemented*, this military is most likely to kill other Muslims, not any infidels. I would be shocked if these units would be successfully used against any infidels that are enemies of Muslims.
> 
> Can we see any indigenous weapons system developed and/or produced by Algeria?



Algerian forces are sworn to defend its country against all the foes be it foreign or domestic...Les adeptes de cette soit disante "sharia" aux mains d'illetres a tu e plus de musulmans. Just throw a look in what they did in libya and in Syria now and please don't tell me it was Kaddaffy or it the work of Assad... 
The Day the fundamentalism attack Algeria, it was killed dead.


----------



## Ceylal

Ottoman-Turk said:


> first algeria needs to go away from an unofficial french colony , i have seen many algerians had algerians friends , they are fed up of the algerian government , they say hes an agent of the french , they say algeria government supports france against turkey who said france should not hide the genocide , after oruc reis , barbaros hayredin pasa , there are real algerians aswell in government , i hope the best for algeria . just look at this
> 
> *Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, *reported NTV yesterday.Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their
> 
> Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika urged Foreign Minister Abdullah Gül to reanimate the system of the Ottoman Empire, reported NTV yesterday.
> Referring to the Ottoman Empire's sovereignty in Algeria in the past, Bouteflika told Gül during their meeting over the weekend that Algerians didn't want the Ottoman Empire to leave their country, diplomatic sources told NTV. &#8220;Can't we together revive the strong and tolerant order of the Ottoman Empire?&#8221; Bouteflika asked Gül.
> Bouteflika displayed Commonwealth countries as an example for this kind of projection and said that Algeria wants to be a gate to Africa for Turkey.
> 
> I HOPE ALGERIANS GIVE A GOOD LESSON TO FRENCH , HOPE THE BEST



I doubt that Bouteflika, had this duscussion with his Turkish counterpart. Algerian have a real bad taste of the turcs during the $ century presence in there country and have never ever taken turquie as the beacon of modernity that the moslem countries should blindly follow. Algerians admire countries with a spine and turquie was not one of them...The reality, if turquie was admired and turcs revered, Algerian would have learned turkish and kept speaking it to this day. That is not the case. The only thing that we remember that when the french debarqued in Sidi Ferruch, the day sold all the country for a *safe passage to turquie*...In the light of that, I can't even fathom that an Algerian president will lower himself to that level...It's pure fantasy or an inexistant illusion of grandeur of the writer...


----------



## Ceylal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Algerian Airforce is quite weak marginal* opposition perhaps same level as Saddam Hussain`s Iraqi airforce
> 
> This is true for all the states who were seperated from Ottoman empire their airforce was never allowed to be fully developed
> 
> Egypt is some what exception but even their jets are `specially altered`versions of originals



Don't you think that your judgment is far fledged?
Irak had a great airforce and showed its prowesese against Iran and nato
Algeria fought 2 wars against the best of the air forces in the area and accomplished all their missions that was assigned to them with success with only loss and the pilote manged to bring back his badly damaged airplane to his homebase. 
We have actually the best trained and experienced airforce in the area. Our pilot log the same amount of hours during their training than their counterpart of occident...
And probably you heard during the macth between Egypt and Algeria that was held in Khartoum Soudan, 15,000 fan were ferried in 48 hours and back without incident. That what it is called "projection of power" that only the powerful of today can manage. That what that little airforce could do in time of need....that what it's called, a little airforce that can...


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> 3 reasons :
> 
> (1) the drone strikes occur with the tacit approval of Pakistan ! Its only for public consumption that these 'protests' are feigned !
> 
> (2) those helis were *stealth* helis & not a bloody Chinook !
> 
> (3) we have next to* no radar cover or air-defenses* on our Western Borders because Afghanistan poses no threat to Pakistan !



You are a nuclear power for god sake! If I'll bet you that israel or India, would not have permitted that respective country airspace be violated with impunity like that...I know very well, without being a nuclear power, Algeria will not let any power to act toward her in the manner that the us acted toward you.

Stealth or not stealth, and they were chinooks too, Your army should have been able to detect them, period! Like all the muslim armies, they were as usual sleeping a the wheel...Need to acknowledge, there is no need to hide the sun with a seeve.


----------



## Ceylal

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3646634 said:


> those helis were stealth helis, the first in the business, and we *still downed* one heli during OBL raid, remember the crashed heli
> 
> reports are that pakistan engaged the helis, but due to some orders, the rest of helis were let go free, so no they didnt leave without arousing suspicion
> 
> also the matters you highlighted have more to do with politics of pakistan then say pakistan military capability



The helicopter crashed, whether it is stealth or not, the pakistani army should have been able to detect it...They were also chinooks that are more visible to the radar that were indetected...and top off all, they stayed 45 minutes, with all the firefights, helicopter engine noise and a final explosion , all that, near an army compound....


----------



## Armstrong

Ceylal said:


> You are a nuclear power for god sake! If I'll bet you that israel or India, would not have permitted that respective country airspace be violated with impunity like that...I know very well, without being a nuclear power, Algeria will not let any power to act toward her in the manner that the us acted toward you.
> 
> Stealth or not stealth, Your army should have been able to detect them, period! Like all the muslim armies, they wre as usual sleeping a the wheel...Need to acknowledge, there is no need to hide the sun with a seeve.



No one is denying that it was a massive embarrassment for us ! But we didn't detect them - they were stealth & we had no radar coverage on the Western borders not since we downed the Soviet planes back in the '80s ! It wasn't a lack of balls but a lack of co-ordination & a lack of know-how ! We've taken our short-comings into address & anti-air defenses are being beefed up along with proper radar coverage on our Western Border.


----------



## TR.1

Ceylal said:


> I doubt that Bouteflika, had this duscussion with his Turkish counterpart. Algerian have a real bad taste of the turcs during the $ century presence in there country and have never ever taken turquie as the beacon of modernity that the moslem countries should blindly follow. Algerians admire countries with a spine and turquie was not one of them...The reality, if turquie was admired and turcs revered, Algerian would have learned turkish and kept speaking it to this day. That is not the case. The only thing that we remember that when the french debarqued in Sidi Ferruch, the day sold all the country for a *safe passage to turquie*...In the light of that, I can't even fathom that an Algerian president will lower himself to that level...It's pure fantasy or an inexistant illusion of grandeur of the writer...



Today its said even by Algerians that you are a slave of French I'm not insulting you but Algerians say this themselves, the reason you don't speak Turkish is because we never forced you, while French did genocide on Algeria and you still speak French, have French culture how lower can you get..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

TR.1 said:


> Today its said even by Algerians that you are *a slave* of French I'm not insulting you but *Algerians* say this *themselves*, the reason you don't speak Turkish is because we never forced you, while French did genocide on Algeria and you still speak French, have French culture how lower can you get..



I didn't take it as an insult..I just took it that it came from a misunformed undividual that takes his dreams for a reality. The reality is that the Algerians, in, general, take the french lungage as a "butin de guerre" and is part of the Algerian life and heritage and will be for the century or two to come. French committed genocide and you did too. Your occupation was not all that glamourous either, believe me, but either way that is our history and we have to leave in harmony with our past so our futur will be a lot better. 
We fought and beat the french and got our country back while Turquie still a vassal to the foereign powers. The way that a lower level Israeli foreign officer lectured your Embassadeur in Tel Aviv, dit it ring a bell?. Have you ever asked yourself, why Turquie was refused a full membership in the EU?
If you know the answer, then you know who is a slave, who is not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TR.1

Ceylal said:


> I didn't take it as an insult..I just took it that it came from a misunformed undividual that takes his dreams for a reality. The reality is that the Algerian in, general, take the french lungage as a "butin de guerre" and is part of the Algerian life and hertage and will be in the century or two to come. French committed genocide and you did too. Your occupation was not all that glamourous either, believe me, but either way that our history and we have to leave in harmony with our past so our futur will be a lot better.
> We fought and beat the french and got our country back while Turquie still a vassal to the foereign powers. The way that a lower level Israeli foreign officer lectured your Embassadeur in Tel Aviv, dit it ring a bell?. Have you ever asked yourself, why Turquie was refused a full membership in the EU?
> If you know the answer, then you know who is a slave, who is not...



After what you said about French and you take it as part of Algerian life lol I have no more to say. Lectured our embasador wtf? I'll speak about this tomorrow. Your a shame to Algerians the cause you have been asniliated by the french to the max.

We were refused full member from EU because we are Muslim and alot of the people don't want it even in Turkiye. 

Your ancestors called for our help against Spanish to stop invading you, today you would be Christian speaking Spanish if we never came and saved you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Ceylal said:


> I didn't take it as an insult..I just took it that it came from a misunformed undividual that takes his dreams for a reality. The reality is that the Algerians, in, general, take the french lungage as a "butin de guerre" and is part of the Algerian life and heritage and will be for the century or two to come. French committed genocide and you did too. Your occupation was not all that glamourous either, believe me, but either way that is our history and we have to leave in harmony with our past so our futur will be a lot better.
> *We fought and beat the french and got our country back while Turquie still a vassal to the foereign powers.* *The way that a lower level Israeli foreign officer lectured your Embassadeur in Tel Aviv, dit it ring a bell?*. Have you ever asked yourself, why Turquie was refused a full membership in the EU?
> If you know the answer, then you know who is a slave, who is not...





> On Monday, Israel's deputy foreign minister, Danny Ayalon, summoned Turkish Ambassador O&#287;uz Çelikkol to complain about a Turkish television drama that has been perceived as anti-Semitic. The show, "The Valley of the Wolves," depicts Israeli security forces kidnapping children and shooting old men. Çelikkol was forced to sit on a low sofa without a handshake and there was no Turkish flag present. Ayalon explained to local TV stations in Hebrew that the humiliation was intentional. Çelikkol did not react.
> Outraged, Turkey threatened to recall the ambassador.
> Late Wednesday, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's office said a letter of apology has been written, and he "hopes this will end the affair." Israeli officials said the letter was delivered to Turkish officials in Ankara.
> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an accepted the apology.
> "We have received the answer that we were waiting for," he said.
> 
> The text of letter to the ambassador was released later Wednesday by Ayalon's office.
> *It said in part, "Although we have our differences of opinion on several issues, they should be discussed and solved only through open, reciprocal and respectful diplomatic channels between our two governments. ... I had no intention to humiliate you personally and apologize for the way the demarche was handled and perceived."*
> 
> TURKEY - Turkey accepts apology from Israel for insult to ambassador



It was a failed 'diplomatic reaction' by Israel and clearly a self-humiliation. Our ambassador wasn't even aware of their pathetic intention.

About EU membership, no one cares about it in Turkey. It is about implementing the EU norms, human rights, democracy into our political system. There are many things you should know about "Turqie" before coming with BS conclusions.

Btw, i advice you to not use the word 'slave' often when you are talking with a Turk. That is a debate you are going to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Its amazing that we talk about corruption, just like it was an Algerian invention. Like the old adage, if you live in a glass house refrain from throwing stones...All this talk of corruption is a non sense, since the arms contarct are conducted from a state to state and no intermediary, as far as my knowledge, was used. Like, I said above Algeria has an army that is compatible to the alolcated budget. I like also to remind the readers, that since the french and the geman army were brought in the foray, each one of them has a budget 7 times bigger than that of Algeria for a +/- similar number of troupes...I like vey much that number of $ applied to our defence, if we have a similar GDP of France or Germany...
> For Pakistan, if you dig deeper your military budget is far superior to the amount you all claim as it stand a Rs 545mm without the +/-2 $ mm that you all receive from the USA.


Sir your defense budget is just equal to our defense budget than why on earth our Armed Forces are fare more well equipped and in more large numbers than your Armed Forces Sir where the hell is all the money going ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

Ceylal said:


> French committed genocide and you did too.



Barbaros Hayreddin Pasha saved your country from god knows how many spanish atrocities and provided much needed leadership in time you ungrateful a$$hole.

Vassal of foreign powers my arse, you don't know a damn thing about Turkey. You were just a colony to France and now you're kissing the boot that kicked your azz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

> *Algeria and UAE to jointly produce armoured vehicles in Algeria*
> 
> Written by defenceWeb Tuesday, 24 July 2012 15:31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria and the United Arab Emirates have signed an agreement to jointly produce NIMR armoured vehicles in Algeria.
> 
> The agreement was signed on July 19 between the Algerian Ministry of Defence's Mechanical Industry Promotion Group and the United Arab Emirates' (UAE's) Tawazun Holdings. Under the agreement, the NIMR-Algerie Joint Stock Company will be established in Khenchela in the northeast of the country, reports the Algerian Press Service.
> 
> The director of Military Industries at the Algerian Defence Ministry, Rachid Chouaki, said that the Algeria-Emirati partnership is based on &#8220;principle of trust linking the two brotherly countries.&#8221; The establishment of the plant in Algeria is expected to create between 400 and 500 jobs.
> 
> Tawazun subsidiary NIMR Automotive, based in Abu Dhabi, produces a family of interoperable 4x4 and 6x6 armoured vehicles with a common chassis. They are configured for various missions, including reconnaissance, border surveillance, logistics, urban warfare, ambulance, command and control and as an armoured personnel carrier.
> 
> The 4x4 model can have a single or double cab and a weapons platform or personnel carrier hull. The 6x6 version comes in short, medium or long wheelbase iterations. The 13.5 tonne 6x6 model can carry up to five tonnes.
> 
> Armour protection is equivalent to STANAG 4569 Level 1 (it can withstand 7.62 x 51 ball ammunition at 30 metres), but armour kits can upgrade protection to Level 3 or 4.
> 
> The CEO of Tawazun subsidiary Burkan, Saeed Al Mansouri, told Shephard Media at Eurosatory last month that the NIMR is completely designed and manufactured in the UAE, apart from the engine and gearbox.
> 
> Hamad Al Neyadi, Chief Strategic Officer of Tawazun and Chairman of Nimr Automotive, said he wants to establish a globally recognised defence automotive business. He was speaking at the International Armoured Vehicles conference in the UK in February, reports the Emirates News Agency. As part of its expansion plans, Tawazun aims to increase its workforce by 4-500 employees each year (from 3 000 at present).
> 
> More than 500 NIMR vehicles have been delivered to customers including Libya, Jordan, Lebanon and the United Arab Emirates, while more than 1 800 are on order. The United Arab Emirates armed forces signed a contract for 200 vehicles in March.
> 
> http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...-vehicles-in-algeria&catid=50:Land&Itemid=105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Lets calm down guys. Algeria and Turkey have both been subject to different circumstances and as such there is no need for throwing accusations like "you are a slave" around. The Algerians fought heroically to kick foreigners out of their land just as the Turks against all odds managed to defeat their enemies post WWI as well. So lets relax.

On topic, in what conflicts can the Algerian army potentially be involved in? It does look like the strongest military in N. Africa after Egypt.


----------



## asad71

Algeria won freedom after a protracted armed struggle against a very cruel colonial power. Therefore Algeria's defense doctrine is likely to be shaped under a Doctrine of Traditional People's War. I suspect that may be a reason why they haven't gone for the most modern/expensive eqpt, although they can afford to. I also am not too sure that the political leadership and the miltary are on the best of terms.


----------



## Ceylal

legionnaire, Tur aR and TR1...I replied to each of your post in order to bring the truth on the realities of the Algerian history and how it was impacted by the different powers that transited thru it...You have to dig deep in order to come to term whether the Turkish presence in Algeria was positive or not and since all the archives of that era are still detained by the Turkish government, you all, will have no problems to brighten our lanterns and I will, as all Algerians, await to be corrected on that immensely positive 4 century presence of yours...And depending which side of the country you are in, French, Spanish are very well spoken and understood...and we have no apologies to make...



Zarvan said:


> Sir your defense budget is just equal to our defense budget than why on earth our Armed Forces are fare more well equipped and in more large numbers than your Armed Forces Sir where the hell is all the* money going* ?


Simply, Zarvan, we buy the best that is offered in the world and we use it to the bone...


----------



## Ceylal

Bamxa said:


> Lets calm down guys. Algeria and Turkey have both been subject to different circumstances and as such there is no need for throwing accusations like "you are a slave" around. The Algerians fought heroically to kick foreigners out of their land just as the Turks against all odds managed to defeat their enemies post WWI as well. So lets relax.
> 
> On topic, in what conflicts can the Algerian army* potentially be involved in*? It does look like the *strongest military* in N. Africa after Egypt.



We do not see any conflict that Algeria may be involved in, unless in the middle east ( and that, is pulling it by the hair) in case of an another Egypt-israeli war in order mainly to test our capabilities and gain experience in modern war with a worthy opponent. Since we don't have a foe to speak of, I really don't see any involvement of the Algerian forces outside of our borders in any time soon...For the strongest army in north africa, strong is really a vain mot, because strength doesnt equate with a number of troupes or quanty of material and combat system in hand, it depends a lot on training, coordination between different armies and system integration of their capabilities...Without taking anything from Egyptian forces, I do believe that we are better prepared and better equipped...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

asad71 said:


> Algeria won freedom after a protracted armed struggle against a very cruel colonial power. Therefore Algeria's defense doctrine is likely to be shaped under a Doctrine of Traditional People's War. I suspect that may be a reason why they haven't gone for the most modern/expensive eqpt, although they can afford to. I also am not too sure that the political leadership and the *miltary* are on the best o*f terms*.



Contrary to the believe, the Algerian army is a republican one and obey to the head of state. For the equipment, as I said above, she buys the best that is available and use it to the bone. It is a modern army that is going thru a perpetual transformation and modernisation at its war schoos revalise with the best, the ouest has to offer.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> legionnaire, Tur aR and TR1...I replied to each of your post in order to bring the truth on the realities of the Algerian history and how it was impacted by the different powers that transited thru it...You have to dig deep in order to come to term whether the Turkish presence in Algeria was positive or not and since all the archives of that era are still detained by the Turkish government, you all, will have no problems to brighten our lanterns and I will, as all Algerians, await to be corrected on that immensely positive 4 century presence of yours...And depending which side of the country you are in, French, Spanish are very well spoken and understood...and we have no apologies to make...
> 
> 
> Simply, Zarvan, we buy the best that is offered in the world and we use it to the bone...


Sir we are also buying the best and also producing the best things including our Nuclear Weapons Algeria don't have nuclear weapons and they have very few Tanks as compared to us and also fighter Air Crafts and Navy is to small where on earth is your Armed Forces spending their money and we operate around 1 million Army and Paramilitary force combined and your Armed Forces are not more than 200000 So still the difference is really very huge Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Ceylal said:


> Simply, Zarvan, we buy the best that is offered in the world and we use it to the bone...



Couple of Su-24's and Mig-29's is not the best, I should say... Wake uo from your delusions your country has the same budget as us yet you have Bangladeshi and Afghani Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Icewolf said:


> Couple of Su-24's and Mig-29's is not the best, I should say... Wake uo from your delusions your country has the same budget as us yet you have Bangladeshi and Afghani Army


Even if their Army wants to operate only 200000 soldiers that is good for them but equipment should be the most updated if we can operate Submarines like Augusta and they are buying diesel submarines with the same budget  and also don't have very latest Frigates we have now around 10 they really need to check the corruption they should have been the strongest Armed Forces if they have used this budget really well but they are not doing it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I didn't take it as an insult..I just took it that it came from a misunformed undividual that takes his dreams for a reality. The reality is that the Algerians, in, general, take the french lungage as a "butin de guerre" and is part of the Algerian life and heritage and will be for the century or two to come. French committed genocide and you did too. Your occupation was not all that glamourous either, believe me, but either way that is our history and we have to leave in harmony with our past so our futur will be a lot better.
> We fought and beat the french and got our country back while Turquie still a vassal to the foereign powers. The way that a lower level Israeli foreign officer lectured your Embassadeur in Tel Aviv, dit it ring a bell?. Have you ever asked yourself, why Turquie was refused a full membership in the EU?
> If you know the answer, then you know who is a slave, who is not...


Before getting angry just compare two Armed Forces
Pakistan Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Military of Algeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Your budget is almost close to Pakistan but the difference is really very huge


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Sir we are also buying the best and also producing the best things including our *Nuclear Weapons* Algeria *don't* have nuclear weapons and they have very few Tanks as compared to us and also fighter Air Crafts and Navy is to small where on earth is your Armed Forces spending their money and we operate around 1 million Army and Paramilitary force combined and your Armed Forces are not more than 200000 So still the difference is really very huge Sir


I'm not comparing our forces to yours since we don't have similar geopolitical constraints. Our military budget is in line with level to maintain and equip a modern and efficient army. With the forces that are fielded by Pakistan, and please don't take this as a critic, your military budget should be a lot higher to maintain a force to be reckon with in the 21st century...Your nuclear didn't seem and i am sorry to say brought you the deterrent that is expect. We don't have a nuclear deterrent but that not to say that we don't have the mean and the acquired knowledge to be one, our nuclear program predated yours and at this moment the need for it not essential to our survival...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Even if their Army wants to operate only 200000 soldiers that is good for them but equipment should be the most updated if we can operate Submarines like Augusta and they are buying diesel submarines with the same budget  and also don't have very latest Frigates we have now around 10 they really need to* check the corruption* they should have been the strongest Armed Forces if they have used this budget really well but they are not doing it



There is no corruption since all the the arm contracts are negociated at the state level and between states. Algeria doesn't use intermediaries in their arms purchases, unlike other countries. Name me one case of corruption ...that implicated our defense apparatus...similar to your submarine case for example...

Wikipedia is not a reference, since anybody can enter erroneous data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I'm not comparing our forces to yours since we don't have similar geopolitical constraints. Our military budget is in line with level to maintain and equip a modern and efficient army. With the forces that are fielded by Pakistan, and please don't take this as a critic, your military budget should be a lot higher to maintain a force to be reckon with in the 21st century...Your nuclear didn't seem and i am sorry to say brought you the deterrent that is expect. We don't have a nuclear deterrent but that not to say that we don't have the mean and the acquired knowledge to be one, our nuclear program predated yours and at this moment the need for it not essential to our survival...


Sir what I am saying is that equipment which you have you can have replace with more latest weapons with the same budget I am not asking you to have large numbers what I am saying is that the budge you have you can have most modern Submarines like Augusta or Type 212 and most modern Frigates and also at least 200 Fighter Planes which are 4.5 Generation Planes but your budget is going somewhere else



Ceylal said:


> There is no corruption since all the the arm contracts are negociated at the state level and between states. Algeria doesn't use intermediaries in their arms purchases, unlike other countries. Name me one case of corruption ...that implicated our defense apparatus...similar to your submarine case for example...
> 
> Wikipedia is not a reference, since anybody can enter erroneous data.


Sir state is the one who do most corruption and every one knows about Algerian government


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Sir what I am saying is that equipment which you have you can have replace with more latest weapons with the same budget I am not asking you to have large numbers what I am saying is that the budge you have you can have most modern Submarines like *Augusta or Type 212* and most *modern Frigates* and also at least 200 Fighter Planes which *are 4.5 Generation* Planes but your budget is going somewhere else
> 
> 
> Sir state is the one who do most corruption and every one knows about Algerian government



Let me bring you up to date.

In the next few years, the QBJ, our navy, will field beside the figates, covettes , landing crafts and submarines, which all have gone a thorough modernisation beside the two submarines that are new...
2 LPD's of the Saint Georgio Class
One made in Italy and built home
4 Meko 200 of which 2 will be built home

Talk of acquisition of 2 frigates TIGR from Russia
Talk of 6 Fremm of Italian design

2 additional submarines from Russia to be delivered on or before 2015

Support craft and LCI from Spain

and for the Air force, they will be tenders in 2013 for the acquisition of +/- 200 units 4+++ generation..

This is just what transpared from authorities in the know...


You keep talking about corruption, I have asked you to give me one example...as your submarine case that send ripples all the way to Europe, and left countless dead in Pakistan...


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Let me bring you up to date.
> 
> In the next few years, the QBJ, our navy, will field beside the figates, covettes , landing crafts and submarines, which all have gone a thorough modernisation beside the two submarines that are new...
> 2 LPD's of the Saint Georgio Class
> One made in Italy and built home
> 4 Meko 200 of which 2 will be built home
> 
> Talk of acquisition of 2 frigates TIGR from Russia
> Talk of 6 Fremm of Italian design
> 
> 2 additional submarines from Russia to be delivered on or before 2015
> 
> Support craft and LCI from Spain
> 
> and for the Air force, they will be tenders in 2013 for the acquisition of +/- 200 units 4+++ generation..
> 
> This is just what transpared from authorities in the know...
> 
> 
> You keep talking about corruption, I have asked you to give me one example...as your submarine case that send ripples all the way to Europe, and left countless dead in Pakistan...


Sir equipment you are going to have or are trying to get it now with this budget you should have got them long time ago


----------



## Icewolf

Besides, Algeria has never been a truly independent country even after its independence, always sucking up to the French... Remember when French did nuclear test on Algeria? This would never be allowed to happen in Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Icewolf said:


> Besides, Algeria has never been a truly independent country even after its independence, *always sucking up to the French*... Remember when French did nuclear test on Algeria? This would never be allowed to happen in Pakistan..


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Ceylal said:


> There is *no corruption* since all the the arm contracts are negociated at the state level and between states. Algeria doesn't use intermediaries in their arms purchases, unlike other countries. Name me one case of corruption ...that implicated our defense apparatus...similar to your submarine case for example...




This is a big joke. Minority &#8216;Shawiya Berber&#8217; clowns general military - other parts of their berber brothers - who took hostage all majority population Arabic (most 75%) since 1962 (50 years), now. Plunding all the natural resources this nation (gas and oil), them and all their illiterate offspring. Patience, patience, after your big friend &#8216;Assad Alawite minority&#8217;. Very soon, it's your turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Algerian Navy Kilo submarine test launching the 3M-14 missile


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Ceylal said:


> The reality is that the Algerians, in, general, take the french lungage as a "butin de guerre" and is part of the Algerian life and heritage and will be for the century or two to come.


Congratulations on your french life and heritage.
This is France's defence minister gift to the Algerian people for adopting their culture:





former french minister of defense &#8220;flips the bird&#8221; *to a recognition of french colonial crimes in Algeria *- via DNA Algérie -Public Domain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TR.1

Banu Umayyah said:


> Congratulations on your french life and heritage.
> This is France's defence minister gift to the Algerian people for adopting their culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> former french minister of defense flips the bird *to a recognition of french colonial crimes in Algeria *- via DNA Algérie -Public Domain



This guy Ceylal has weird slave mentality.

It was French who killed million of his countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Sir equipment you are going to have or are trying to get it now with this budget you should have got *them long time ago*



Longtime ago, we had what we needed.


----------



## Ceylal

Icewolf said:


> Besides, Algeria has never been a truly independent country even after its independence, always sucking up to the French... Remember when French did nuclear test on Algeria? This would never be allowed to happen in Pakistan..


Algeria is a truly independant country. Unlike Pakistan, you all still put up with the whim of the US, with one hand beging for equipment leftovers and with the other praying merci from their drones that fill your sleepless nights..For a nuclear country, that is pale to your neighbor who is treated with the respect that is owed to an economic behemoth, despite the close ties that he has with Russia.

For us the war with the french was won, and that's it. We don't wake up every morning wondering which hand we are going to kiss to have some camembert... We can't ignore a country that is our first commercial partnaire in the EU beside the 4million Algerian decents that leave there. We are a very rich country, with a rich culture and traditions and we bow to no one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Banu Umayyah said:


> Congratulations on your french life and heritage.
> This is France's defence minister gift to the Algerian people for adopting their culture:


That response, is a sign of a lazy brain...Just as yours, we don't lower ourself to that level...The essential, is we got our independance, we beat them on the field and we beat them diplomaticaly...

Our president, unlike yours, was never used as pion to shore up their mediocre vice president...In fact the only man you had was Benazir Bhuto...She is the only one that represented Pakistan with dignity...The rest, before her or after her were just domesticated ******* president like we see in the middle east save Iranians one.


----------



## Ceylal

TR.1 said:


> This guy Ceylal has weird *slave mentality*.
> 
> It was French who killed million of his countrymen.[/QUOTES]
> Slave mentality what a laugh, coming from a Turc...Ask Nato what they think about turkish soldiers, or the Armenians...Dumb as a Turkey good for the fod...that what my grand father used to say about turkish after they kiked your but out of Syria..used to be echam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> This is a big joke. *Minority Shawiya Berber *clowns general military - other parts of their berber brothers - who took hostage all majority population Arabic (most 75%) since 1962 (50 years), now. Plunding all the natural resources this nation (gas and oil), them and all their illiterate offspring. Patience, patience, after your big friend Assad Alawite minority. Very soon, it's your turn.



That is a shame, in the era of internet that know nothing of Algeria...Take a little time of your opium or Kat smoking and google it. You will find that our litteracy is a lot higher than that of pakistan. Our children go to real school instead of madrassas with perverted imams...You fill find that most of our small towns have one or more high schools, medium town has each one of the them a universty or two, larger town with their own compuses, we have one of the best road and highways and railroads of Africa with 145 + big and medium airports...And all this was build and financed by those chaouis, touaregs, chelhis, arabs, berbers, all working hands in hands as people that belong to one country that is theirs, free from debt, that is the biggest country in Africa, with all its 2mm + square kms...Defended by the best trained, equipped, dedicated, loyal and motivated army in the south side of the mediterraneean sea. And to give you an idea of our armed forces capabilities, please see the youtube video posted by Scorpion Rouge...We are des Chelhis that CAN.....


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Ceylal said:


> That is a shame, in the era of internet that know nothing of Algeria...Take a little time of your opium or Kat smoking and google it.



Really? 

*List of heads of state of Algeria*

- Houari Boumediene (Shawiya Berber)
1965-1978 
was born in the province of Guelma 

- Rabah Bitat (Shawiya Berber)
1978-1979 
was born in the province of Constantine 

- Chadli Bendjedid 1979-1992 (Shawiya Berber)

- Abdelmalek Benhabyles (Shawiya Berber)
1992 (5 days) 
was born in the province of Sétif 

- High Council of State (Crisis)
1992 (4 days)
Khaled Nezzar (Shawiya Berber)
Ali Kafi (Shawiya Berber)
Ali Haroun (Kabyle berber)

- Mohamed Boudiaf (Shawiya Berber) 
1992 (over 5 months) 

- High Council of State (Crisis)
1992 (4 days)
Khaled Nezzar (Shawiya Berber)
Ali Kafi (Shawiya Berber)
Ali Haroun (Kabyle berber)

- Ali Kafi (Shawiya Berber)
1992-1994 

- Liamine Zéroual (Shawiya Berber)
1994-1999 
was born in the province of Batna 

- Abdelaziz Bouteflika (Arab) 
1999-now
Your puppet for coax, then buy with money the leaders &#8216;Islamic Salvation Front&#8217; and &#8216;Armed Islamic Group of Algeria&#8217;


And &#8216;Darkseid&#8217;

- General Mohamed Mediene (Kabyle Berber)

Also known as Toufik is head of the Algerian secret services, the Intelligence and Security Department (Département du renseignement et de la sécurité, DRS). The military coup of 1992 only increased his power.



Ceylal said:


> ...You will find that our litteracy is a lot higher than that of pakistan. Our children go to real school instead of madrassas with perverted imams...You fill find that most of our small towns have one or more high schools, medium town has each one of the them a universty or two, larger town with their own compuses...





Your best university &#8216;Abou Bekr Belkaid&#8217; in city of Tlemcen was classified, across all the country (Algeria), to &#8216;3 509 rank&#8217; of Academic Ranking of World Universities (ARWU) 2010.




Ceylal said:


> ...we have one of the best road and highways and railroads of Africa with 145 + big and medium airports...And all this was build and financed by those chaouis, touaregs, chelhis, arabs, berbers, all working hands in hands as people that belong to one country that is theirs, free from debt, that is the biggest country in Africa, with all its 2mm + square kms...




You do not produce absolutely nothing. You do not &#8216;export that gas and oil to 98 %&#8217;. You have no economy. Nothing was built in Algeria with money from the work of Algerian but with money from &#8216;gas and oil&#8217;.

Not, it&#8217;s the Chinese (Chinese construction company) &#8216;who build all in your country&#8217; and you pay with the money that comes &#8216;gas and oil&#8217;. 


To appreciate your &#8216;true level&#8217; in the world, read this: 

*The Global Competitiveness Report 2012-2013 (World Economic Forum)*

*Link download (Document Adobe PDF). Click here to start download from sendspace :*

Download Doc 1.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


*Innovation*

- Capacity for innovation

Page 512


- Quality of scientific research institutions

Page 513


- Company spending on R&D

Page 514


- University-industry collaboration in R&D

Page 515


- Government procurement of advanced technology products

Page 516


*Higher education and training*

- Quality of the educational system

Page 442


- Quality of math and science education

Page 443


- Quality of management schools

Page 444


- Internet access in schools

Page 445


- Local availability of specialized research and training services

Page 446


- Extent of staff training

Page 447


- Pay and productivity

Page 472


- Reliance on professional management

Page 473


- Brain drain

Page 474


*The Global Competitiveness Index 2012-2013 : Basic requirements*

Page 16, 17

*
The Global Competitiveness Index 2012-2013 : Efficiency enhancers*

Page 18, 19


*The Global Competitiveness Index 2012-2013 : Innovation and sophistication factors*

Page 20


*Financial market development*

- Availability of financial services

Page 478


- Affordability of financial services

Page 479


- Financing through local equity market

Page 480


- Ease of access to loans

Page 481


- Venture capital availability

Page 482


- Soundness of banks

Page 483


- Regulation of securities exchanges

Page 484

*
Technological readiness
*
- Availability of latest technologies

Page 488


- Firm-level technology absorption

Page 489


- FDI and technology transfer

Page 490


*Business sophistication*

- Local supplier quantity

Page 502


- Local supplier quality

Page 503


- State of cluster development

Page 504


- Nature of competitive advantage

Page 505


- Value chain breadth

Page 506


- Control of international distribution

Page 507


- Production process sophistication

Page 508


- Extent of marketing

Page 525


- Willingness to delegate authority

Page 526


*Index of Country/Economy Profiles*

Page 85

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ceylal said:


> It looks like that Sarkozy was bowing to the Algerian flag...a sign of recognition and respect...
> 
> Blackeagle, *do you really think that Pakistan control its nuclear weapons ? Believe me, if a violent moslem government take place in Pakistan, you will see nothing that giving to you or sold to you by the US will function and your nukes will be as good as gasoline in a hot summer*...



    


@Hyperion : Please would you care to comment !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*stick to the topic please*


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum, I hand it to you...At least you googled and found out that Tlemcen had a university, a novelty that didn't exist in 1962...
For the presidents that you named...They are truly Algerian and doesn't consider them self other than Algerians..We don't define ourselves thru our tribal lineage. We are one and we serve one country undevided. Those president elected or nominated did served with dignity and represented and preserved the country in its biorders. and once their service was over they stayed home,..unlike, I am sorry to use pakistan, since , in this forum, define standards that other countries should follow, that your ex president from Bhutto (before she was killed) to Musharaf and others used England as domocile for their golden years. That is never happened in our bled, and Algerians love that of their ex presidents whether they were loved or hated during their presidency...

For the country performance, and classification, we are still holding our head high, and it is just a matter of time before we regain our standing that was ours before the bearded ******* that your generals trained to do the bidding of the superpowers.. We won that too. And Bouteflika , was the one who gave them the coups de grace. Right now, after a high hope that after la deferlance islamiste that took Lybia, Egypt, Tunisia and Morroco, our bearded one were dancing thinking that Algeria will be theirs, just to find at their dismay that Algerian society rejected them and they are dying breed...Despite all the help and the conspirasies in the name of Islam, that was bestowed on us, we rose as winners and still standing tall. That is the Algerian caracter, we stand tall in face of adversity...


----------



## Ceylal

Hyperion, 
I will contact by MP in the next few days.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Ceylal said:


> At least you googled and found out that Tlemcen had a university, a novelty that didn't exist in 1962...
> ...
> 
> They are truly Algerian and doesn't consider them self other than Algerians. We don't define ourselves thru our tribal lineage. We are one and we serve one country undevided. Those president elected or nominated did served with dignity and represented and preserved the country in its biorders. and once their service was over they stayed home
> ...
> 
> For the country performance, and classification, we are still holding our head high, and it is just a matter of time before we regain our standing
> ...
> 
> Right now, after a high hope that after la deferlance islamiste that took Lybia, Egypt, Tunisia and Morroco, our bearded one were dancing thinking that Algeria will be theirs, just to find at their dismay that Algerian society rejected them and they are dying breed...




You are very funny. In fact, you&#8217;re telling beautiful stories to make children sleeping. 

Good and very very long night. 

*See also old link :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/175542-algerian-army-11.html#post3660721

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/175542-algerian-army-12.html#post3666079


----------



## kollang

i think Algerian soldiers get far better salary than the Pakistani soldiers get.this is the reason Algerians army budget is close to the Pakistani army budget.
however the Pakistan army seems to be stronger than Algerians one.


----------



## Ceylal

kollang said:


> i think Algerian soldiers get far better salary than the Pakistani soldiers get.this is the reason Algerians army budget is close to the Pakistani army budget.
> *however the Pakistan army seems to be stronger than Algerians one*.



In numbers of course, and I have never approached it from the point of strength or try to compare them...I merely pointed at somme posted inacuracies on the Algerian army...


----------



## W.11

stick to algerian army, and leave this troll @Ceylal @TR.1 and other turk trolls alone, let him bullshitt pakistani army, we shouldnt care


----------



## Edevelop

Wow a lot of people underrate them. But still for my information, i would like to see some stuff that they produce on their own.....


----------



## Ceylal

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3671716 said:


> stick to algerian army, and leave this *troll* @Ceylal @TR.1 and other turk trolls alone, let him bullshitt pakistani army, we shouldnt care



Pls look a the definition of the term before you use it...I will correct any accuracies on the Algerian Army...To make this forum worthy for one that created it and to the one that participate in it, put your nationalism and patriotism and my beans are the sweetest in your back pocket and deal with the reality...it shall one of this day set you free....


----------



## Ceylal

cb4 said:


> Wow a lot of people underrate them. But still for my information, i would like to see some stuff that they produce on their own.....


, 

We have a 
military industry that is taylored to the domestic use.


----------



## W.11

Ceylal said:


> Pls look a the definition of the term before you use it...I will correct any accuracies on the Algerian Army...To make this forum worthy for one that created it and to the one that participate in it, put your nationalism and patriotism and my beans are the sweetest in your back pocket and deal with the reality...it shall one of this day set you free....



you are the one who brought osama bin laden raid and bla bla in this thread not me, look at my post, its been totally rational and devoid of any emotioal response


----------



## Ceylal

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3673944 said:


> you are the one who brought *osama bin laden raid* and bla bla in this thread not me, look at my post, its been totally* rational* and devoid of any emotioal response



That is in response to a pakistani forumeur who berated me and thought that algerian forces are a joke...We are here to exchange known information in the best way we inderstand it. None of us is a prophet when its comes to our respective country defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T@brizi

Nice to see our Algerian Brothers getting stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ceylal said:


> In numbers of course, and I have never approached it from the point of strength or try to compare them...I merely pointed at somme posted inacuracies on the Algerian army...


in case of quality both Pakistan army and Algerian army are compareable.
in case of air force,considering Algerian army is eqiuped with su-30(for Air superiority),su-24(for air strike), su-25(for air support) and mig-29(Multipurpose) Algerian air force is superior to the Pakistani air force.however the the capabilities of f-16D block 52+ should not be missed as well.lets not forget that Pakistani air force is equiped with AEW&Cs like Saab 2000 Erieye and ZDK-03 as well
in case of the pilots skills.Algerians pilots enjoy better training planes(L-39 and Yak-130) on the other hand Pakistani pilots have more experience of war as well
also Pakistan has a dependent but strong aviation industry which is almost a posetive point i think.

yes nationalist persons always try to shows other nation's weakness and always they try to highlight them.the thing you should do is ignoring.however it doesnt match on freak people like me.so in return you can also highlight their unlimited weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

kollang said:


> yes* nationalist* persons always try to shows other nation's *weakness *and always they try to highlight them.the thing you should do is ignoring.however it doesnt match on freak people like me.so in return you can also highlight their unlimited weakness.



We all love our respective countries, but to base our reply on "nationalism" is futile, since most the information that we post can be easily checked. Weaknesses we all have weaknesses and how to mask them is that make the difference between a winner and a looser. During the black decade that Algerian lived through, our army had to adapt to a new kind of warfare that it wasn't trained for. But they learned well and the results can be seeable. They broke the spine of the GSPC and if the political wing followed, they would have had erased completely. 

Pakistan has military industry as Egypt, and the few that we do have is gearded mainly to domestic use, but nothing as large as for the two countries , I named. This also will change in the coming decade with a naissant modern military industry is being built going from building ships to helicopters and light troups carrier.

ps..Algeria doesn't possess any SU25...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

YAK-130


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Other YAK-130


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @Hyperion : Please would you care to comment !



I am stumped... Why is he talking like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I am stumped... Why is he talking like this?



After the Osama bin Laden raid where they came, raped us & then left without us so much as putting up a half-arsed fight is enough to embarrass us for years to come & give enough reason to others to rub our faces in dirt especially when we're comparing their military to ours ! 

But when all is said & done I still maintain - We've got the best Armed Forces in the Muslim World !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> After the Osama bin Laden raid where they came, raped us & then left without us so much as putting up a half-arsed fight is enough to embarrass us for years to come & give enough reason to others to rub our faces in dirt especially when we're comparing their military to ours !
> 
> But when all is said & done I still maintain - We've got the *best* Armed Forces in the Muslim World !



Armstrong, what make you think that your are the best? I sincerely dont think that any moslem country can say that since that most their defence system is bought and are still dependant of the occident.
I agree that you may have the largest trained and coherent forces, but the best, it has to be seen.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> After the Osama bin Laden raid where they came, raped us & then left without us so much as putting up a half-arsed fight is enough to embarrass us for years to come & give enough reason to others to rub our faces in dirt especially when we're comparing their military to ours !
> 
> But when all is said & done I still maintain - We've got the best Armed Forces in the Muslim World !


I understand your feeling but:

Usama Bin Laden is dead now, and I told you his story that he was just a philanthropist when he came to Pakistan and he was encouraged by Saudi and Pakistani governments as he had had no history before coming to Pakistan, so Saudis to get suspicious of him, he was normal at the time, then he was treated like a saint by Pakistanis and Afghans and acted so. Saudis intention was to help their brothers in Afghanistan from the brutal and communist invasion of the Soviets, Saudis tried to get him two times by Saudi intelligence chief head himself prince Turki Al Fisal by visiting Taliban head Mullah Omar to hand over Osama but in the second time he was humiliated and kicked out after all the help they got from Saudis for decades. As a result KSA cut off all ties with Taliban and Afghanistan, that was in the 90s, which means before 11/9 attacks. He was considered a terrorist by Saudis when he and his likes used to seek refuge in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Western countries, and when KSA used to be accused of pursuing and punishing "true" Muslims by Muslims world wide and violating human rights by Western countries, and after 11/9 the world realized that KSA was right all along.

Let me remind you my friend that Taliban was found before Usama Bin Laden, and the people who cause trouble in Pakistan are mainly Taliban.

However, I wish KSA minded it's own business and didn't interfere in Afghanistan or Pakistan and never think of doing it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE : I was talking about the 'Americans' coming in & getting him, taking their time & our armed forces & the civilian leaders alike sitting mum doing nothing....letting the Americans walk all over us ! I don't care whether it was Osama Bin Ladin or Lucifer himself sitting in some complex in Pakistan....our armed forces should have retaliated ! 

We're a nuclear power for godsake with the 7th largest armed forces in the world & are probably the most battle hardened armed forces in the Muslim World - We should at least start trying to act like a sovereign nation instead of being used & abused by the Americans like that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Armstrong said:


> After the Osama bin Laden raid where they came, raped us & then left without us so much as putting up a half-arsed fight is enough to embarrass us for years to come & give enough reason to others to rub our faces in dirt especially when we're comparing their military to ours !
> 
> But when all is said & done I still maintain - *We've got the best Armed Forces in the Muslim World !*



You mean the best paper tiger force that can't protect its own people from drones and who allows its airspace to get repeatedly violated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Icewolf said:


> Besides, Algeria has never been a truly independent country even after its independence, always sucking up to the French... Remember when French did nuclear test on Algeria? This would never be allowed to happen in Pakistan..



Pakistanis should be the last people lecturing others on Sovereignty and independence. 

I can make a pretty nasty analogy but i won't, you get the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Armstrong said:


> No one is denying that it was a massive embarrassment for us ! But we didn't detect them - they were stealth & we had no radar coverage on the Western borders not since we downed the Soviet planes back in the '80s ! It wasn't a lack of balls but a lack of co-ordination & a lack of know-how ! We've taken our short-comings into address & anti-air defenses are being beefed up along with proper radar coverage on our Western Border.



Sorry Armstrong bro, but this statement is baseless. The Osama raid took place months after 2 Pakistani army soldiers were killed in a Nato heli attack (this was before Salala), then came Osama raid. Right after the death of two Pakistani soldiers we were promised that our air space on the Western sector would be beefed up with Radars and Sams, nothing came and this was proven during Osama raid, again after Osama raid the same empty promises, and then came the Salala attack, 22 Pakistan Army Soldiers murdered by our Allies the Nato.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maleesh

My naughty mind


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

PZL Swidnik W-3 Sokol






Mig-25


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

T-90SA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

test Mi-26T2






YAK-130A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : I was talking about the 'Americans' coming in & getting him, taking their time & our armed forces & the civilian leaders alike sitting mum doing nothing....letting the Americans walk all over us ! I don't care whether it was Osama Bin Ladin or Lucifer himself sitting in some complex in Pakistan....our armed forces should have retaliated !



Amstrong, how could they? Having denied/hidden OBLs presence for years to your supposed ally?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Penguin said:


> Amstrong, how could they? Having denied/hidden OBLs presence for years to your supposed ally?



By going General Custer style on the Americans even if it killed us !


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> By going General Custer style on the Americans *even if it killed us* !



http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/SalmanHaider09/PAFF-7PGwithUSF-22Raptor1.jpg


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

MI-26T2 HALO


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

T-90SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/483228_402390056509149_1380273252_n.jpg


and an overview...


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Armée-Algerien-الجيش-الجزائري-Army-Algeria/390924597655695?ref=stream


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian MIG25 .

zzzz - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit


----------



## Ceylal

Waiting for their arrival...


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Waiting for their arrival...


What are these helicopters and How many of them are ordered by Algerian Army ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What are these helicopters and How many of them are ordered by Algerian Army ?


MI-28 NE Havok, 48 units ordered.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Rescue exercice merlin/submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Test Mi-28 in algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

In the near future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

According to news hostage rescue operation of Algerian army ended in complete failure. 

34 hostages killed by air strike during intervention of Army.


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Let me bring you up to date.
> 
> In the next few years, the QBJ, our navy, will field beside the figates, covettes , landing crafts and submarines, which all have gone a thorough modernisation beside the two submarines that are new...
> 2 LPD's of the Saint Georgio Class
> One made in Italy and built home
> 4 Meko 200 of which 2 will be built home
> 
> Talk of acquisition of 2 frigates TIGR from Russia
> Talk of 6 Fremm of Italian design
> 
> 2 additional submarines from Russia to be delivered on or before 2015
> 
> Support craft and LCI from Spain
> 
> and for the Air force, they will be tenders in 2013 for the acquisition of +/- 200 units 4+++ generation..
> 
> This is just what transpared from authorities in the know...
> 
> 
> You keep talking about corruption, I have asked you to give me one example...as your submarine case that send ripples all the way to Europe, and left countless dead in Pakistan...



What a load of crap, You must be really delusional thinking Algeria can afford all of these weapons and even if they could these would be a maintaince nightmare.


----------



## Ceylal

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> According to news hostage rescue operation of Algerian army *ended in complete failure*.
> 
> 34 hostages killed by air strike during intervention of Army.



Over 500 freed, all the bearded one sent to hell and the operation is finished...unstead of failure, maybe you salafists should take heed...That will give you an idea what is waiting for you!


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> What a load of crap, You must be really *delusional thinking Algeria can afford all of these weapons* and even if the*y could these would be a maintaince nightmare.*



Delusional? hardly...ability to afford them and maintain them...You don't know what we can afford and what we can maintain, it has never been a problem for us...Are you affraid that Turquie might be upstaged...


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Delusional? hardly...ability to afford them and maintain them...You don't know what we can afford and what we can maintain, it has never been a problem for us...*Are you affraid that Turquie might be upstaged*...



Dont get ahead of yourself kid, You dont have nearly the capable navy as the Turkish Navy. Besides, Maintaining such number of modern warships is insane for a country like Algeria. According to Wiki your military budget 5.58 Billion USD, Which may be enough to buy some goodies, But later on would be swallow by the black hole (Maintaince, Training cost and spare parts) I especially laughed at the idea of 2 LPD, What is Algeria going to do with these? The Algerian Armies requirment are non-existent so they buy every shinny goody they see, Such amateurs, like little kids.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Dont get ahead of yourself kid, You dont have nearly the capable navy as the Turkish Navy. Besides, Maintaining such number of modern warships is insane for a country like Algeria. According to Wiki your military budget 5.58 Billion USD, Which may be enough to buy some goodies, But later on would be swallow by the black hole (Maintaince, Training cost and spare parts) I especially laughed at the idea of 2 LPD, What is Algeria going to do with these? The Algerian Armies requirment are non-existent so they buy every shinny goody they see, Such amateurs, like little kids.



You are probably equating the difficulties of the turkish army to adapt itself to modern technology. Sorry to tell you , Algerian forces do not have that problem, what they buy it is mastered, it is very well integrated, maintained....get real!


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Ceylal said:


> Over 500 freed, all the bearded one sent to hell and the operation is finished...unstead of failure, maybe you salafists should take heed...That will give you an idea what is waiting for you!



why do you behave like pyscopathics toward everythings related Turkey.?
Could not you take a more calm manner argue?
wehere do you know im salafist or not or some ones else. talking to himself about everything like madman
i think everyone who condemning your beloved baby killer Assad is Salafi in your eyes.

As for Algerian army intervention; most of experts and news agencies commented that operation as a fiasco. 
dont get angry with me for that.


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> You are probably equating the difficulties of the turkish army to adapt itself to modern technology. Sorry to tell you , Algerian forces do not have that problem, what they buy it is mastered, it is very well integrated, maintained....get real!



Talking to you is completly pointless, Modern Technology is not even the issue here. Algeria is a country with limited budgets and income and wildly spending it on useless junk you dont even need is just dumb thinking. You keep going on and on about 'We never had that problem' Bullsh1t! Buying new equipment and weapons means completly training new crew men, Repair and maintaince personal, Spare parts and not to mension the cost of using it such as fual and other needs on board. what kind of imbecile are you... The fact that your suggestion that Algerian army is better at handling 'Modern Technology' then Turkey is laughable and fairy tale. We dont just adapt to 'modern technology' we build them on our own and even sold them... Dont get cocky becuase you bought some new toys little kid by sucking up to Russia and EU.























GET REAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

What are you trying to prove that you can bolt a wing together? I thought that we were talking about integrating capabilities and ability to absorb, use and maintain its equipment? Apparently you don't know the Algerian military...You have certain capabilities that Turkey, even as a Nato member, does not possess...A cheap copy of an Abrams, of a corvette and a drone that doesn't fly make Turkey a power, good, keep thinking that...


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> What are you trying to prove that you can bolt a wing together? I thought that we were talking about integrating capabilities and ability to absorb, use and maintain its equipment? Apparently you don't know the Algerian military...You have certain capabilities that Turkey, even as a Nato member, does not possess...A cheap copy of an Abrams, of a corvette and* a drone that doesn't fly make* Turkey a power, good, keep thinking that...



Dont act like i was the one that switched subject from buying useless junk to accusing us 'Not being able to handle Modern technology(lol)' I am givin actual arguments which have been proven right a numberous times. Thailand bought a Aircraft carrier ones even though they are a reletivly poor nation and you know what the results where? Not a single aircraft is stationed on it and it rarely even makes patrols. What kind of naive imbecile are you, Your arguments are based on pure speculations nothing else. 

Your came from barking about the almighty super modern Algerian military able to handle 'Modern Technology' to which i openly proved you wrong seeming we dont just handle 'Modern Technology' but build them, to barking about being 'Çopied' really your such a pathetic guy. I dont need to intensive research to know how the Algerian military works and handles. Your the same as any N.African nations. Keep barking about our Military not knowin 2 sh!t about it yourself, Yes it curtainly does makes us power or atleast waaaaay more powerfull then your sorry as sucking up to Russia and EU for simple weapons. We spend on ourself and dont hand out money like it grows on trees. 

Oh yeah here is the UAV that 'cant fly' come one dude keep barking... woef woef!





Here is the other one that 'cant fly'... woef woef!


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Dont act like i was the one that switched subject from buying useless junk to accusing us 'Not being able to handle Modern technology(lol)' I am givin actual arguments which have been proven right a numberous times.
> Your came from barking about the almighty super modern Algerian military able to handle 'Modern Technology' to which i openly proved you wrong seeming we dont just handle 'Modern Technology' but build them, to barking about being 'Çopied' really your such a pathetic guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un long article d&#8217;un site asiatique (Singapour) spécialisé, Asian Tech News, signale ce qui serait une importante évolution de la position de la Turquie dans sa participation au programme et son intention d&#8217;achat de cent avions de combat JSF/F-35. Il s&#8217;agit évidemment d&#8217;une conséquence du raidissement des relations diplomatiques entre la Turquie et les USA autant que des problèmes techniques du programme JSF.
> 
> L&#8217;article, mis en ligne le 23 janvier 2011, présente d&#8217;abord un tableau complet de l&#8217;implication de la Turquie dans le programme F-16, avec 240 exemplaires achetés et une usine de production installée en Turquie. La qualité de l&#8217;intervention turque est mise en évidence, avec trois F-16 produits sur plus de 200 étant qualifié de &#8220;parfaits&#8221; après inspection, alors que neuf F-16 sur les plus de 4.000 produits en tout ont reçu cette distinction. D&#8217;autre part, depuis la détérioration des relations avec Israël et les USA, la Turquie rencontre de nombreuses difficultés à obtenir des pièces de rechange pour sa flotte de F-16, alors que les relations technologiques avec les USA ont toujours été marquées par de très sévères exigences et contraintes de la part des USA.
> 
> Concernant le JSF, l&#8217;article aborde deux aspects du problème qui se pose à la Turquie.
> 
> &#8226; Le premier est la simple question du maintien de la Turquie dans le programme et de la commande de cent exemplaires, &#8211; «due to rising costs and persisting problems originating from the American side»&#8230; Il faut noter que les sources consultées situent le coût du F-35 pour la Turquie, dans les nouvelles conditions, entre $150 et $250 millions l&#8217;exemplaire.
> 
> «Turkey is expected to purchase 100 F-35 jets in the next 15 to 20 years. Rising costs pushed several countries to withdraw from the $280 billion project, and the same senior official said Turkey might also consider withdrawing.
> 
> »The Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K), under the aegis of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an, will make its final decision in April. The SS&#304;K is seeking ways to jointly produce some parts of F-35 fighter planes with the American General Electric Co. and the Rolls-Royce Group in Turkey.
> 
> »Turkey is also deliberating the exchange of its F-16s for F-35s within a reasonable time period. Turkey is expected to pay nearly $11 billion for 100 F-35 fighter jets. Citing rising costs in production, the consortium is asking Turkey for an additional $4 billion for the F-35s, but Turkey is reluctant to pay this amount. As some countries have withdrawn from the project, Turkey will reportedly have to pay up to $25 billion for the project.»
> 
> &#8226; Le second aspect est celui de la possibilité, dans tous les cas de la recherche d&#8217;une coopération avec des pays du Golf Persique pour la production d&#8217;un avion de combat commun.
> 
> «Turkey has made a radical shift recently, deciding to produce its first fleet of national fighter jets following crises in F-16 and F-35 projects with the US and Israel.
> 
> »Turkish authorities decided during a Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K) meeting last December to begin production on the first Turkish fighter jets in 2020 in order to meet the needs of the Turkish Armed Forces (TSK). TUSA&#350; Engine Industries Inc. (TE&#304 and TA&#304; will be the leading companies that will undertake production of these fighter jets, planning to design and produce plane engines by 2015.
> 
> »*Israel claimed that Turkey will fail to produce these jets as no country in the world would dare to build its own planes without participating in a consortium due to the high costs.
> *
> »Nationalist Movement Party (MHP) Adana deputy Kür&#351;at At&#305;lgan told Today&#8217;s Zaman that no country could produce a fighter jet by itself and for lucrative production, there needs to be at least 400 jets produced. Considering this fact, Turkey had been secretly trying to build a consortium with neighboring and friendly countries. In last month&#8217;s SS&#304;K meeting, Gönül also talked about the possibility of joint production of fighter jets with South Korean companies. This issue was raised during Erdo&#287;an&#8217;s recent visit to Gulf countries. Turkey thinks it will be easier to produce its own fighter jets with five countries involved in the region.»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedefensa.org : Le JSF, nouveau cactus entre la Turquie et les USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is seriously reconsidering the myriad agreements it has signed with the US, as well as its participation in an international consortium for the procurement of new generation fighter jets, due to rising costs and persisting problems originating from the American side.
> 
> 
> Turkey is now seeking new ways to sidestep difficulties in the procurement of F-16 fighter planes, which it has been jointly producing with the US since 1987, due to the delayed delivery by the US authorities of some of the plane&#8217;s parts and accessories. There have been serious doubts as to whether Turkey&#8217;s plan to purchase 100 F-35 fighter planes would ever materialize, as the country is thinking about withdrawing from the consortium following the hike in costs that resulted from other countries leaving from the consortium.
> 
> With 240 F-16s, Turkey has the third largest fleet of these fighter jets after the US and Israel. Turkey chose the F-16 to use in its air force in the early 1980s, and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TA&#304 was established soon after the decision. Between 1987 and 1995, TA&#304; assembled 152 planes in the first phase of the F-16 project. The second phase took place between 1995 and 1999, and 80 planes were assembled. Turkey received its first overseas order for F-16 planes in 1993 from the Egyptian air force and assembled 46 planes for them.
> 
> Recently TAI upgraded the first of 17 planes for Jordan&#8217;s air force within the context of a modernization program. Several Turkey-made planes have also been dispatched to Pakistan.
> 
> In total TA&#304; has assembled 278 F-16s since it first began operations in 1987. During production, 29 planes were produced with no mistakes and three of them were considered &#8220;perfect.&#8221; Considering that only nine F-16 planes are produced as perfect out of 4,000 fighter jets in the world, Turkey&#8217;s success is conspicuous.
> 
> Turkey suspended production of the F-16 in 2000, but these fighter jets still remain the backbone of the Turkish armed forces.
> 
> Strained ties delayed delivery of plane accessories
> 
> *As the agreement between the US and Turkey expired in 2000, Turkey has continued to work with Israel in modernizing the F-16s*. *Turkey has attempted to compensate for several mistakes that occurred while working with the US through several deals with Israel. The fundamental problem was that the US did not hand the F-16s directly to the Turkish Air Forces and it required TA&#304;-made planes be tested in the US before the eventual delivery to the Turkish Air Forces.*
> 
> *The US had also refused to provide source codes for the software of F-16s to Turkey* since the inception of the joint production. Tensions in the relations between the US and Turkey have recently spawned a series of crises in this particular sphere, a possibility which Turkey has overlooked for years.
> 
> A senior official at the Turkish Undersecretariat for the Defense Industry (SSM) confided in Today&#8217;s Zaman that the US is not willing to provide vital parts of the F-16 planes to Turkey in contrast to agreements the two countries have signed in the past few years.
> 
> The same senior official said the US delayed the fulfillment its duties specified in the agreements it signed with Turkey between 1987 and 1995 and that this has caused serious problems in modernization of F-16s.
> 
> The official lamented that Turkey is experiencing very serious problems in obtaining parts and accessories for the planes as ties with Israel collapsed, and that he finds it noteworthy to stress that the US administration has made congressional approval a precondition of selling any sort of weaponry and military equipment.
> 
> Last October the US expressed concerns that Turkey was using US-made F-16s in the Turkey-China aerial exercises, which took place in the Central Anatolian town of Konya, but Turkey reassured the US administration that no US-made jets were used in the joint drill.
> 
> *Turkey decided to modernize 165 F-16 planes on Dec. 11, 2009 and several Israeli firms were competing to win the tender*, along with Turkey&#8217;s TUSA&#350; and HAVELSAN. All projects between Turkey and Israel in the areas of military training and cooperation were frozen in mid-June after the lethal May 31 Israeli raid on the Mavi Marmara, which was carrying humanitarian aid to Gaza, leaving left nine civilians dead. The two countries were set to realize a $757 million plane and tank modernization project but this project was also shelved. The Turkish government decided to give the modernization tender to Turkish firms after Turkish-Israeli ties became strained.
> 
> A $240 million modernization project was given to Turkish companies, but 30 percent of the plane&#8217;s parts will be provided by the US military behemoth Lockheed Martin.
> 
> Turkey is also considering its participation in the world&#8217;s largest military consortium that is planning to produce 3,000 F-35 fighter jets. Turkey is the ninth country to take part in the production process of the F-35 warplane project. The other countries are the US, the UK, Italy, the Netherlands, Australia, Denmark, Canada and Norway. Turkey is expected to purchase 100 F-35 jets in the next 15 to 20 years. Rising costs pushed several countries to withdraw from the $280 billion project, and the same senior official said Turkey might also consider withdrawing.
> 
> The Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K), under the aegis of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an, will make its final decision in April. The SS&#304;K is seeking ways to jointly produce some parts of F-35 fighter planes with the American General Electric Co. and the Rolls-Royce Group in Turkey.
> 
> Turkey is also deliberating the exchange of its F-16s for F-35s within a reasonable time period. Turkey is expected to pay nearly $11 billion for 100 F-35 fighter jets. Citing rising costs in production, the consortium is asking Turkey for an additional $4 billion for the F-35s, but Turkey is reluctant to pay this amount. As some countries have withdrawn from the project, Turkey will reportedly have to pay up to $25 billion for the project.
> Turkey is planning joint warplane production with Gulf countries
> 
> Turkey has made a radical shift recently, deciding to produce its first fleet of national fighter jets following crises in F-16 and F-35 projects with the US and Israel.
> 
> Turkish authorities decided during a Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K) meeting last December to begin production on the first Turkish fighter jets in 2020 in order to meet the needs of the Turkish Armed Forces (TSK). TUSA&#350; Engine Industries Inc. (TE&#304 and TA&#304; will be the leading companies that will undertake production of these fighter jets, planning to design and produce plane engines by 2015.
> 
> Israel claimed that Turkey will fail to produce these jets as no country in the world would dare to build its own planes without participating in a consortium due to the high costs.
> 
> Nationalist Movement Party (MHP) Adana deputy Kür&#351;at At&#305;lgan told Today&#8217;s Zaman that no country could produce a fighter jet by itself and for lucrative production, there needs to be at least 400 jets produced. Considering this fact, Turkey had been secretly trying to build a consortium with neighboring and friendly countries. In last month&#8217;s SS&#304;K meeting, Gönül also talked about the possibility of joint production of fighter jets with South Korean companies. This issue was raised during Erdo&#287;an&#8217;s recent visit to Gulf countries. Turkey thinks it will be easier to produce its own fighter jets with five countries involved in the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey is seriously reconsidering the myriad agreements it has signed with the US, as well as its participation in an international consortium for the procurement of new generation fighter jets, due to rising costs and persisting problems originating from the American side.
> 
> 
> Turkey is now seeking new ways to sidestep difficulties in the procurement of F-16 fighter planes, which it has been jointly producing with the US since 1987, due to the delayed delivery by the US authorities of some of the plane&#8217;s parts and accessories. There have been serious doubts as to whether Turkey&#8217;s plan to purchase 100 F-35 fighter planes would ever materialize, as the country is thinking about withdrawing from the consortium following the hike in costs that resulted from other countries leaving from the consortium.
> 
> With 240 F-16s, Turkey has the third largest fleet of these fighter jets after the US and Israel. Turkey chose the F-16 to use in its air force in the early 1980s, and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TA&#304 was established soon after the decision. Between 1987 and 1995, TA&#304; assembled 152 planes in the first phase of the F-16 project. The second phase took place between 1995 and 1999, and 80 planes were assembled. Turkey received its first overseas order for F-16 planes in 1993 from the Egyptian air force and assembled 46 planes for them.
> 
> Recently TAI upgraded the first of 17 planes for Jordan&#8217;s air force within the context of a modernization program. Several Turkey-made planes have also been dispatched to Pakistan.
> 
> In total TA&#304; has assembled 278 F-16s since it first began operations in 1987. During production, 29 planes were produced with no mistakes and three of them were considered &#8220;perfect.&#8221; Considering that only nine F-16 planes are produced as perfect out of 4,000 fighter jets in the world, Turkey&#8217;s success is conspicuous.
> 
> Turkey suspended production of the F-16 in 2000, but these fighter jets still remain the backbone of the Turkish armed forces.
> 
> Strained ties delayed delivery of plane accessories
> 
> As the agreement between the US and Turkey expired in 2000, Turkey has continued to work with Israel in modernizing the F-16s. Turkey has attempted to compensate for several mistakes that occurred while working with the US through several deals with Israel. The fundamental problem was that the US did not hand the F-16s directly to the Turkish Air Forces and it required TA&#304;-made planes be tested in the US before the eventual delivery to the Turkish Air Forces.
> 
> The US had also refused to provide source codes for the software of F-16s to Turkey since the inception of the joint production. Tensions in the relations between the US and Turkey have recently spawned a series of crises in this particular sphere, a possibility which Turkey has overlooked for years.
> 
> A senior official at the Turkish Undersecretariat for the Defense Industry (SSM) confided in Today&#8217;s Zaman that the US is not willing to provide vital parts of the F-16 planes to Turkey in contrast to agreements the two countries have signed in the past few years.
> 
> The same senior official said the US delayed the fulfillment its duties specified in the agreements it signed with Turkey between 1987 and 1995 and that this has caused serious problems in modernization of F-16s.
> 
> The official lamented that Turkey is experiencing very serious problems in obtaining parts and accessories for the planes as ties with Israel collapsed, and that he finds it noteworthy to stress that the US administration has made congressional approval a precondition of selling any sort of weaponry and military equipment.
> 
> Last October the US expressed concerns that Turkey was using US-made F-16s in the Turkey-China aerial exercises, which took place in the Central Anatolian town of Konya, but Turkey reassured the US administration that no US-made jets were used in the joint drill.
> 
> Turkey decided to modernize 165 F-16 planes on Dec. 11, 2009 and several Israeli firms were competing to win the tender, along with Turkey&#8217;s TUSA&#350; and HAVELSAN. All projects between Turkey and Israel in the areas of military training and cooperation were frozen in mid-June after the lethal May 31 Israeli raid on the Mavi Marmara, which was carrying humanitarian aid to Gaza, leaving left nine civilians dead. The two countries were set to realize a $757 million plane and tank modernization project but this project was also shelved. The Turkish government decided to give the modernization tender to Turkish firms after Turkish-Israeli ties became strained.
> 
> A $240 million modernization project was given to Turkish companies, but 30 percent of the plane&#8217;s parts will be provided by the US military behemoth Lockheed Martin.
> 
> Turkey is also considering its participation in the world&#8217;s largest military consortium that is planning to produce 3,000 F-35 fighter jets. Turkey is the ninth country to take part in the production process of the F-35 warplane project. The other countries are the US, the UK, Italy, the Netherlands, Australia, Denmark, Canada and Norway. Turkey is expected to purchase 100 F-35 jets in the next 15 to 20 years. Rising costs pushed several countries to withdraw from the $280 billion project, and the same senior official said Turkey might also consider withdrawing.
> 
> The Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K), under the aegis of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an, will make its final decision in April. The SS&#304;K is seeking ways to jointly produce some parts of F-35 fighter planes with the American General Electric Co. and the Rolls-Royce Group in Turkey.
> 
> Turkey is also deliberating the exchange of its F-16s for F-35s within a reasonable time period. Turkey is expected to pay nearly $11 billion for 100 F-35 fighter jets. Citing rising costs in production, the consortium is asking Turkey for an additional $4 billion for the F-35s, but Turkey is reluctant to pay this amount. As some countries have withdrawn from the project, Turkey will reportedly have to pay up to $25 billion for the project.
> Turkey is planning joint warplane production with Gulf countries
> 
> Turkey has made a radical shift recently, deciding to produce its first fleet of national fighter jets following crises in F-16 and F-35 projects with the US and Israel.
> 
> Turkish authorities decided during a Defense Industry Executive Committee (SS&#304;K) meeting last December to begin production on the first Turkish fighter jets in 2020 in order to meet the needs of the Turkish Armed Forces (TSK). TUSA&#350; Engine Industries Inc. (TE&#304 and TA&#304; will be the leading companies that will undertake production of these fighter jets, planning to design and produce plane engines by 2015.
> 
> Israel claimed that Turkey will fail to produce these jets as no country in the world would dare to build its own planes without participating in a consortium due to the high costs.
> 
> Nationalist Movement Party (MHP) Adana deputy Kür&#351;at At&#305;lgan told Today&#8217;s Zaman that no country could produce a fighter jet by itself and for lucrative production, there needs to be at least 400 jets produced. Considering this fact, Turkey had been secretly trying to build a consortium with neighboring and friendly countries. In last month&#8217;s SS&#304;K meeting, Gönül also talked about the possibility of joint production of fighter jets with South Korean companies. This issue was raised during Erdo&#287;an&#8217;s recent visit to Gulf countries. Turkey thinks it will be easier to produce its own fighter jets with five countries involved in the region.
Click to expand...


Problems persist with the US on fighter planes 

Back at you! You all seem to have a lot more difficulties. As a Nato members and ally of the USA of a long date, it seems like your army is treated as a step child or a plain orderly in military term. You may not have a military industry in the proper sense of the word, none of our partners treat us the way yours treat you. At least our defense forces has their dignity intact!


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Problems persist with the US on fighter planes
> 
> Back at you! You all seem to have a lot more difficulties. As a Nato members and ally of the USA of a long date, it seems like your army is treated as a step child or a plain orderly in military term. You may not have a military industry in the proper sense of the word, none of our partners treat us the way yours treat you. At least our defense forces has their dignity intact!





Your starting to get boring, i though you might have more juice left in you. First of all, its seems these 'Problems' are based on assumptions as always. Currently Turkey produced most of its F-16 yet fleet localy by TAI and even built 48 for the Egyptian Air Force, These articles are completly inaccurate, Not surprizing since Turkish journalists are horrible when it comes at defence mathers. They still are calling our Multi-purpose LHD platform 'Aircraft carrier' so using Turkish news articles is un-reliable. We already received F-16 Sourche codes...
https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htairfo/articles/20111104.aspx

First of all the total number of F-16s that will receive upgrade localy is 210 (again showing of horrible Turkish journalisme is at defence mathers), of which 175 will receive CCIP and 35 will CCIP LITE which is has no problems at all, Every thing is going according to plan and not USA or Israel is being a burden or holding our back. You again shows how uneducated you are at Turkeys affairs. 

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article21.html

We dont go and start kissing asss for a couple new toys, We built it all localy, Its not our foult you love to spend money on useless junk. Turkey always keeps it dignity, if you treat us like crap we simply do find another supplier unlike you which is limited to only buying Russian and EU junk. We have weapenry from all over the world, from Korean Trainers to Chinese Ballistic missile all the way to Russian BTRs. Hup hup your masters are waiting for you to kiss there feet...

Get real imbecile, You are inferior to Turkeys army in every aspect, Thinkin you can actually match us is insulting to us and us only...


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Your starting to get *boring*, i though you might have more juice left in you. First of all, its seems these 'Problems' are based on assumptions as always. Currently *Turkey produced* most of its F-16 yet fleet localy by TAI and even built 48 for the Egyptian Air Force, These articles are completly inaccurate, Not surprizing since Turkish journalists are horrible when it comes at defence mathers. They still are calling our Multi-purpose LHD platform 'Aircraft carrier' so using Turkish news articles is un-reliable. We already received F-16 Sourche codes...



I must have hit a nail in your coffin! You had to crawl back to the Israelis to offer you help. You may have built [correctly assembled kits] to your airforce or Egypt, but everybody knows that Egyptian F16 fly blindly the closer they get to the Israeli border, and yours are the same since their certification is done in the USA and you talk about us buying useless things! get real! Poor Egyptian they had to resort to painting the tip of the wings and the ruder of their F16 orange so they can recognize them due the refusal of the USA to provide them with an IFF system.
And to think, like we all, in this forum fell, from a turn up truck, you divert the blame to Tk reporteurs !

My ranking, should be limited to occidental countries and Japan...and then it should be another ranking for toys R us buyers...and one for the magpie.


----------



## Babur Han

Ceylal said:


> I must have hit a nail in your coffin! You had to crawl back to the Israelis to offer you help. You may have built [correctly assembled kits] to your airforce or Egypt, but everybody knows that Egyptian F16 fly blindly the closer they get to the Israeli border, *and yours are the same since their certification is done in the USA and you talk about us buying useless things! get real!* Poor Egyptian they had to resort to painting the tip of the wings and the ruder of their F16 orange so they can recognize them due the refusal of the USA to provide them with an IFF system.
> And to think, like we all, in this forum fell, from a turn up truck, you divert the blame to Tk reporteurs !
> 
> My ranking, should be limited to occidental countries and Japan...and then it should be another ranking for toys R us buyers...and one for the magpie.




Turkish electronic Producer Aselsan developed an indigenous IFF System for it's F-16, it is now possible to detect israeli Fighter as Enemys. Turkey does also have full Controll about the Software Codes of it's F-4E2020 Fighter - Bombers, this mean we can integrate our indigenous developed Smart - Bombs and Stand - Off Weapons without foreign permission. Algeria need Russian permission to make any simple modification on it's Equipment !



> *ASELSAN produces national Identification Friend and Foe system for Turkish military aircraft and warships*
> 14 September 2011 [11:20] - TODAY.AZ
> Turkish ASELSAN Company has produced an Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) system for Turkish jet fighters and warships and presented it to the use, Turkish media reported.
> 
> The system, developed by ASELSAN&#8217;s 3 engineers during 2 years, was installed in &#8220;F-16&#8221; aircraft and successfully tested.
> 
> IFF system will ensure the identification of all air force and navy elements of Turkey and eliminate accidental losses. System will be installed in all jet fighters and helicopters, warships and submarines of the Turkish Armed Forces.
> 
> Consequently Turkish Armed Forces had got national IFF system. At present moment all jet fighters, warships and air defense systems were installed by Israeli and Us-based IFF systems.



Today.Az - ASELSAN produces national Identification Friend and Foe system for Turkish military aircraft and warships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> I must have hit a nail in your coffin! You had to crawl back to the Israelis to offer you help. You may have built [correctly assembled kits] to your airforce or Egypt, but everybody knows that Egyptian F16 fly blindly the closer they get to the Israeli border, and yours are the same since their certification is done in the USA and you talk about us buying useless things! get real! Poor Egyptian they had to resort to painting the tip of the wings and the ruder of their F16 orange so they can recognize them due the refusal of the USA to provide them with an IFF system.
> And to think, like we all, in this forum fell, from a turn up truck, you divert the blame to Tk reporteurs !
> 
> My ranking, should be limited to occidental countries and Japan...and then it should be another ranking for toys R us buyers...and one for the magpie.



Sorry to bust your day, But the comment of Babur han says it all. We produce things on our own and dont kiss Russian or EU asss so they can buy some junk you dont even need. Beside the IFF system, Turkey now has a flying prototype of OZGUR Which is a nationalized variant of F-16, Mission computer and all. 

*Get real *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

I found an Article in an another Forum that Algeria is alarmed of israeli Systems in it's SU-30MKA



> *Algeria alarmed at Israeli systems in its Sukhoi Su-30MKAs.*
> Algeria is demanding an explanation from Russia fir the high-level of Israeli avionics in its Su-30 MKAs. It comes after the Islamic state's Air Force started carrying out maintenance on the 1st aircraft, delivered in 2007. The AAF is alarmed that the main mission computer, the nerve centre of the Su-30MKA has been heavily influenced by Israeli technologies & interfaces into an Israel Aerospace Industries Elta EL/M8222 EW system & Elbit Systems SU967 HUD.
> Real concerns have been raised that the new generation Flanker's avionics could become a target of cyber warfare from the Jewish state in the event of hostilities. Algeria has no test or evaluation unit & took Russia's word that there was no Israeli equipment on the aircraft.
> Unlike the Su-30MKM delivered to the Royal Malaysian Air Force, *Algeria did not customise their Su-30MKAs to their own specifications*, prefering to opt for the Su-30MKI systems that include French, Israeli, Russian & Indian avionics.
> There are far-reaching consequences with this discovery, because Algeria is now raising questions about the level of Israeli systems integrated into its newly purchased satellite systems, acquired from Istrium & also many other of its military systems.
> Algeria already has a track record of withdrawing from use plateforms with Israeli equipment & then abandoning further dealings with the relevant manufacturer.
> 2 VIP Eurocopter EC225 helicos, "7T-WVA" & "7T-WVB" were retired, some 4 years after receving them, when they were discovered to have Elbit avionics. They are now up for sale.
> The Mig-29 fiasco in May 2007 resulted in Algeria returning to Russia 15 jets & subsequently cancelling the deal, claiming they were of inferior quality. The 2 countries settled their differences & a deal for 28 Su-30MKAs was agreed instead. With deliveries between 2007 & 2009.
> Against this background, the future is unclear for the Su-30MKA & other Russian deals with Algeria, including the 16 Yakovlev Yak-130. If Algeria decides to cut off ties with Russia over this latest issue, the Russian Air Force could face major repercussions in its re-equipment plans, as much of the financing of this comes from export orders.
> Algeria could now start a new fighter competition for up to 60 aircraft, excluding Russia.
> AFM Février 2012.



Armée Algérienne (ANP) - Tome VIII - Page 38
@Ceylal

BTW: I think Turkey could be a relyable Weapons Supplier for Algeria. Instead of Weapons from Russia and EU were Weapons have restrictions or some israeli Subsystems Algeria can produce Weapons under License with Transfer of Technology. This mean Algeria can built up it's own industrial Base or particapate on joint Development with Turkey and other Muslim Countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

I came on this site to look at the military equipment of Muslim nations but from some of the comments I am really disgusted. Rather than complimenting and speaking nicely to each other we are fighting and insulting one another. We are suppose to have a common ground with one another. No wonder the Europeans and USA piss all over us, we cant even support one another with out acting like children. 

For example when I see pakistan with Nukes Im proud that they have these as the only muslim country and they supported the arab armies with pilots . I dont see that as yeh you have nukes but USA controls you. All our countries have their problems with foreign powers but we should support one another at least as muslims. We are he general people not members of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabi21 said:


> I came on this site to look at the military equipment of Muslim nations but from some of the comments I am really disgusted. Rather than complimenting and speaking nicely to each other we are fighting and insulting one another. We are suppose to have a common ground with one another. No wonder the Europeans and USA piss all over us, we cant even support one another with out acting like children.
> 
> For example when I see pakistan with Nukes Im proud that they have these as the only muslim country and they supported the arab armies with pilots . I dont see that as yeh you have nukes but USA controls you. All our countries have their problems with foreign powers but we should support one another at least as muslims. We are he general people not members of the government.



Welcome brother!!!


----------



## Ceylal

Babur Han said:


> Turkish electronic Producer Aselsan developed an indigenous IFF System for it's F-16, it is now possible to detect israeli Fighter as Enemys. Turkey does also have full Controll about the Software Codes of it's F-4E2020 Fighter - Bombers, this mean we can integrate our indigenous developed Smart - Bombs and Stand - Off Weapons without foreign permission.* Algeria need Russian permission to make any simple modification on it's Equipment !
> 
> *



Not really, Algerian requirement are most of the time not in the Russian inventory. Changes, update are made continuously without the approval of the Russian. I am not saying that they are happy with it, but they have a little choice in the matter. Just for example the Mig 29 SMT's that were returned to Russia, were the best that Russian air force has in its inventory, since the electronic components are of western made.
You mentioned above, that SMK30 have Israeli component , in one way it is true but not in the sense that written article. Israeli electronic component exist in a particular system that was produced by a french company, but the whole system is not israeli made. 
The two helicopters that you mentioned were put to sell for the latter raison. And EADS lost a big helicopter contract to British Italian because of that.

In the case of cooperation between the two industries (Turkey/Algeria), there is talk about the otokar, mayby they there is more area of mutual interest, who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Arabi21 said:


> ... but from some of the comments I am really disgusted. Rather than complimenting and speaking nicely to each other we are fighting and insulting one another. *We are suppose to have a common ground with one another.*
> ...



Really? Ask rather your fellow Berber. And his great love for &#8216;all the Arabs&#8217;, particularly &#8216;Arabs of golf&#8217;.


*Like here:*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/175542-algerian-army-11.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/175542-algerian-army-12.html


*Here :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227057-report-saudi-arabia-mulls-german-tank-deal.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227057-report-saudi-arabia-mulls-german-tank-deal-2.html


*Here also :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227213-new-defence-college-train-uaes-future-leaders.html


*Here :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/224800-qatar-calls-arabs-sheep-12.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/224800-qatar-calls-arabs-sheep-13.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/224800-qatar-calls-arabs-sheep-14.html


*Or here :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/227418-could-saudi-arabia-next-3.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/227418-could-saudi-arabia-next-5.html


Otherwise *Arabi21*, welcome !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi21

[Thats what I'm stating, we should all have a common ground and that comment was directed at everyone. I see what you saying about the other one but thats why I mentioned this comment so people begin to look at their common ground and the berber thing with arabs is a whole different story lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum,
That friend of mine is also a berber, and neither one of us fit the mold that you set in this forum...Your stand borders phobia and racism...Take some aspirin, chill and quit acting like a spoiled sissy..
It is forum and we to speak our mind, if you don't like it don't read it, don't answer it....


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Arabi21 said:


> ... but thats why I mentioned this comment so people begin to look at their common ground and the berber thing with arabs is a whole different story lol.



I don't think, it's millennium. Because for them, we will be &#8216;always only simple stupid Bedouins with camels&#8217;.


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum,
That friend of mine is also a berber, and neither one of us fit the mold that you set in this forum...Your stand borders phobia and racism...Take some aspirin and chill!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabi21 said:


> [Thats what I'm stating, we should all have a common ground and that comment was directed at everyone. I see what you saying about the other one but thats why I mentioned this comment so people begin to look at their common ground and the berber thing with arabs is a whole different story lol.



That "Ceylal" guy has been very rude with everybody here, Pakistanis, Turks, Arabs, Iranians, everyone, he claimed that Algeria is not an Arab country, while it is a proud Arab country, my mother's, who is of Algerian origin, fifth name is Al-Arabi, in my mother's family they name some of their girls "Arabia", which doesn't exist even in Arab Gulf countries, just to see how proud Algerians are of their Arabisim. I know Algerians, and most of them consider themselves Arabs, and Algeria has long been known as a proud and nationalist Arab country until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That "Ceylal" guy has been very rude with everybody here, Pakistanis, Turks, Arabs, Iranians, everyone, he claimed that Algeria is not an Arab country, while it is a proud Arab country, my mother's, who is of Algerian origin, fifth name is Al-Arabi, in my mother's family they name some of their girls "Arabia", which doesn't exist even in Arab Gulf countries, just to see how proud Algerians are of their Arabisim. I know Algerians, and most of them consider themselves Arabs, and Algeria has long been known as a proud and nationalist Arab country until now.



Algerian are proud of their culture, and their culture spawns over thousands of year before the arabs existence was discovered. I am very happy that you are proud of your origine but does not equate that because of your origin that the Algerian and north africain in general share your genealogy...Our culture is afro-mediterraneen ,different from the arab one , as our wants and needs...are always pointed to the north...Just look at our infrastructure and business partners and it will give you a picture of who we are...
Your probleme is that you confuse a wild government program to arabise Algerians, but Algerians are not the government, we just share a country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi21

Ceylal you speak for yourself about berbers. Saying that because our partners are from the north we are more closer to them and we are different to the arabs is nonsense. We have economic tires with the north from our colonialism by france and because we sell "our" oil and gas to the Europeans. 

Most algerians consider themselves arabs and what annoys us is when people like you speak on our behalf. If you want to be a berber consider yourself but don't preach that we all are. 

We cant deny our arab heritage and neither do we deny our berber past which is something your people do alot. the arabs have played a part in Algeria since the 600's and that majority of Algerians consider themselves arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BordoEnes

Arabi21 said:


> I came on this site to look at the military equipment of Muslim nations but from some of the comments I am really disgusted. Rather than complimenting and speaking nicely to each other we are fighting and insulting one another. We are suppose to have a common ground with one another. No wonder the Europeans and USA piss all over us, we cant even support one another with out acting like children.
> 
> For example when I see pakistan with Nukes Im proud that they have these as the only muslim country and they supported the arab armies with pilots . I dont see that as yeh you have nukes but USA controls you. All our countries have their problems with foreign powers but we should support one another at least as muslims. We are he general people not members of the government.



Your are one of those who believe in non-existent 'Muslim-Unity'? Believe me, There is no such thing here my little algerian friend.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabi21 said:


> Ceylal you speak for yourself about berbers. Saying that because our partners are from the north we are more closer to them and we are different to the arabs is nonsense. We have economic tires with the north from our colonialism by france and because we sell "our" oil and gas to the Europeans.
> 
> Most algerians consider themselves arabs and what annoys us is when people like you speak on our behalf. If you want to be a berber consider yourself but don't preach that we all are.
> 
> We cant deny our arab heritage and neither do we deny our berber past which is something your people do alot. the arabs have played a part in Algeria since the 600's and that majority of Algerians consider themselves arab.



Allah bless you...








BordoEnes said:


> Your are one of those who believe in non-existent 'Muslim-Unity'? Believe me, There is no such thing here my little algerian friend.



I am strongly against Muslim unity thing, but that doesn't mean to be careless about them or not helping each others in times of need. Collaboration is needed among Muslims, at least they have something important in common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

I wonder why do people take this @Ceylal dude serious while his arguments involve wholesale stereotyping without any logical grounds...Let him enjoy his trolling..Just ignore
 @Arabi21 welcome to PDF bro..Your posts are nice..keep them coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Arabi21 said:


> I came on this site to look at the military equipment of Muslim nations but from some of the comments I am really disgusted. Rather than complimenting and speaking nicely to each other we are fighting and insulting one another. We are suppose to have a common ground with one another. No wonder the Europeans and USA piss all over us, we cant even support one another with out acting like children.
> 
> For example when I see pakistan with Nukes Im proud that they have these as the only muslim country and they supported the arab armies with pilots . I dont see that as yeh you have nukes but USA controls you. All our countries have their problems with foreign powers but we should support one another at least as muslims. We are he general people not members of the government.



Welcome, brother. There's no unity in the Muslim Ummah today, but with people like you, we'll have that one day. And that's the only way our Nation can progress.


----------



## Surenas

Respect for the Algerian forces. You guys have done a good job by exterminating all those terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabi21 said:


> Ceylal you speak for yourself about berbers. Saying that because our partners are from the north we are more closer to them and we are different to the arabs is nonsense. We have economic tires with the north from our colonialism by france and because we sell "our" oil and gas to the Europeans.
> 
> Most algerians consider themselves arabs and what annoys us is when people like you speak on our behalf. If you want to be a berber consider yourself but don't preach that we all are.
> 
> We cant deny our arab heritage and neither do we deny our berber past which is something your people do alot. the arabs have played a part in Algeria since the 600's and that majority of Algerians consider themselves arab.


Sadly you don't know your history! In the time of internet it is choking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Surenas said:


> Respect for the Algerian forces. You guys have done a good job by exterminating all those terrorists.



At what cost, Sadly from what i heard 23 Hostages where killed in the proces, Condolence to the family. But i consider this a failed operation...


----------



## Ceylal

BronzePlaque said:


> I wonder why do people take this @Ceylal dude serious while his arguments involve wholesale stereotyping without any logical grounds...Let him enjoy his trolling..Just ignore
> 
> @Arabi21 welcome to PDF bro..Your posts are nice..keep them coming



This is a forum, we need to argue with descency, morality and intellectual honesty! You all represent the educated one, I hate to see the ones who had a limited schooling. No wonder the west is 2012 and the Muslim world still stuck in the fourteenth century...To give you an example, Israel file over a 1000 patent a year to barely 300 for the moslem world...That say it all!



Surenas said:


> Respect for the Algerian forces. You guys have done a good job by exterminating all those terrorists.


Thank you, indeed they were magnificient!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> *This is a forum, we need to argue with descency, morality and intellectual honesty! You all represent the educated one, I hate to see the ones who had a limited schooling. No wonder the west is 2012 and the Muslim world still stuck in the fourteenth century...To give you an example, Israel file over a 1000 patent a year to barely 300 for the moslem world...That say it all!
> *
> 
> Thank you, indeed they were magnificient!



So, you are the educated one here?! You are hilarious man...


----------



## Surenas

BordoEnes said:


> At what cost, Sadly from what i heard 23 Hostages where killed in the proces, Condolence to the family. But i consider this a failed operation...



Its considered to be a successful operation. They freed more than 600 hostages, who were kept hostage by fanatic kamikaze extremists, who made some hostages even wear suicide vests. Even Hollande said Algeria did a good job.

Hollande: Algeria Faced 'Coldly Determined Terrorists'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Ceylal said:


> This is a forum, we need to argue with descency, morality and intellectual honesty! You all represent the educated one, I hate to see the ones who had a limited schooling. *No wonder the west is 2012 and the Muslim world still stuck in the fourteenth century...To give you an example, Israel file over a 1000 patent a year to barely 300 for the moslem world...That say it all!*



This is a Pakistani Muslim Forum and you are enjoying the freedom of bashing Islam...That says it all..
And you can discuss whatever you want, but if you want to be taken serious, if you want your posts to hold some weight be logical and rational..You are pushing people`s nerves with your intentionally provocative posts...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi21

Lol I don't know my history. You don't know your history. your history starts with the Berbers and skips everything else. You are more willing to completely negate Arab history in N.Africa but have no problem keeping french history etc.. You want to distance yourself so much from the Arabs and bring yourself so close to the Europeans who look down on you is disgraceful. We don't deny our Berber past and we never said we are 100% pure Arabs, yes we are a mixture just like the majority of the Arabs in the Arab world.
Tell me what happened to all those Arabs who came to N.Africa. Who came in the 600's with uqba bin nafi, than in the 11th century with the Banu Hilal, Sulayman, Maqil, Hassan etc.. who came in such numbers that they pushed the Berbers out of the coastal cities and in to the east. What about the Arabs who returned after Andalusia was re conquered. They magically vanished didn't they??

If Algerians didn't consider themselves Arab the majority of the population would not accept to have Arabic taught in schools, to have Arabic as the only official language etc.. They would have disagreed and protested , why do we only find the people protesting this are in the east in Kabiyle. 

Just like the Berbers who use to say that just before independence we all spoke Berber and that we saw ourselves as Berber but President Boumediene made us speak Arabic and see ourselves as Arabs. So we went to sleep Berbers and woke up Arabs. Some one who saw himself as a Berber for all his life suddenly had no problem to change his identity and language that soon. Ludicrous. 
This strife we have today is a result of the french colonialism when they used divide and conquer in Algeria between the different ethnic groups. When it suits you we are Berbers and when it does not we are racist Arabs who deprive you of your rights. Our country has more pressing problems like corruption and poverty, lack of human rights etc.. which are more important than what language we speak and identity. You have been complaining and spreading your theories since independence and where has that got you. Algeria is still part of the Arab world, Arabic is the official language, Arabic is being used more and more in daily life. So you have achieved nothing so carry on spreading your beliefs, they just falling on deaf ears. Thats the last time I will respond to your posts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

BronzePlaque said:


> This is a Pakistani Muslim Forum and you are enjoying *the freedom of bashing Islam*...That says it all..
> ..



You are utterly wrong, Show me where I bashed Islam or any other religion? What I don't understand you, all day long you sling mud a each other along of the medhhab lines {sunny/Shia} without relent and it become a sport and no one see it wrong. I talk about Turkey,or Saoudi arabia or any other country within the frame work of the subject being discussed and I got lambasted for being phobic , hater...and some bs like that...



Arabi21 said:


> Lol I don't know my history. You don't know your history. your history starts with the Berbers and skips everything else. You are more willing to completely negate Arab history in N.Africa but have no problem keeping french history etc.. You want to distance yourself so much from the Arabs and bring yourself so close to the Europeans who look down on you is disgraceful. We don't deny our Berber past and we never said we are 100% pure Arabs, yes we are a mixture just like the majority of the Arabs in the Arab world.
> Tell me what happened to all those Arabs who came to N.Africa. Who came in the 600's with uqba bin nafi, than in the 11th century with the Banu Hilal, Sulayman, Maqil, Hassan etc.. who came in such numbers that they pushed the Berbers out of the coastal cities and in to the east. What about the Arabs who returned after Andalusia was re conquered. They magically vanished didn't they??
> 
> If Algerians didn't consider themselves Arab the majority of the population would not accept to have Arabic taught in schools, to have Arabic as the only official language etc.. They would have disagreed and protested , why do we only find the people protesting this are in the east in Kabiyle.
> 
> Just like the Berbers who use to say that just before independence we all spoke Berber and that we saw ourselves as Berber but President Boumediene made us speak Arabic and see ourselves as Arabs. So we went to sleep Berbers and woke up Arabs. Some one who saw himself as a Berber for all his life suddenly had no problem to change his identity and language that soon. Ludicrous.
> This strife we have today is a result of the french colonialism when they used divide and conquer in Algeria between the different ethnic groups. When it suits you we are Berbers and when it does not we are racist Arabs who deprive you of your rights. Our country has more pressing problems like corruption and poverty, lack of human rights etc.. which are more important than what language we speak and identity. You have been complaining and spreading your theories since independence and where has that got you. Algeria is still part of the Arab world, Arabic is the official language, Arabic is being used more and more in daily life. So you have achieved nothing so carry on spreading your beliefs, they just falling on deaf ears. Thats the last time I will respond to your posts



nta machi mel blad, enta bassla maghroussa, kh'dhar bin el oudhnin ghersouk h'na bech t'beh del wled houmtek! win kanou hadh el 3rab ezman ken el mouss fi r'gab khaoutek!


----------



## Babur Han

Ceylal said:


> Not really, Algerian requirement are most of the time not in the Russian inventory. Changes, update are made continuously without the approval of the Russian. I am not saying that they are happy with it, but they have a little choice in the matter. Just for example the Mig 29 SMT's that were returned to Russia, were the best that Russian air force has in its inventory, since the electronic components are of western made.
> You mentioned above, that SMK30 have Israeli component , in one way it is true but not in the sense that written article. Israeli electronic component exist in a particular system that was produced by a french company, but the whole system is not israeli made.
> The two helicopters that you mentioned were put to sell for the latter raison. And EADS lost a big helicopter contract to British Italian because of that.
> 
> In the case of cooperation between the two industries (Turkey/Algeria), *there is talk about the otokar*, mayby they there is more area of mutual interest, who knows.



Algeria recieved some armoured Cobra Vehicles from Otokar, but I didn't know much more about other turkish - Algerian Deals. North Africa is an important Export market for turkish Firm, this mean we have strong econimic Interest in that Region ! North Africa is also rich on natural Ressources and wide part of N.A wre under Rule of the Ottoman Empire, this mean strong Economic and historic Links. 

I'm also concern'd about western Intervention islamic Countries with great natural Resources ! This can be Future Threat for Algeria, Turkey and any other Country in that Region. Algeria is rich on Gas and Oil, Turkey have an important link to Central Asia, around Cyprus natural Gas will be explored and even the Aegean should have great Reserves of Oil and Gas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> You are utterly wrong, Show me where I bashed Islam or any other religion? What I don't understand you, all day long you sling mud a each other along of the medhhab lines {sunny/Shia} without relent and it become a sport and no one see it wrong. I talk about Turkey,or Saoudi arabia or any other country within the frame work of the subject being discussed and I got lambasted for being phobic , hater...and some bs like that...
> 
> 
> 
> nta machi mel blad, enta bassla maghroussa, kh'dhar bin el oudhnin ghersouk h'na bech t'beh del wled houmtek! win kanou hadh el 3rab ezman ken el mouss fi r'gab khaoutek!



Enta eli mesh ibn albald, w enta mo Gazaeri:
ÙÙ ØªØ¹ØªÙØ¯ Ø£Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø²Ø§Ø¦Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¹Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø - ØªÙØª Ø§ÙØ¥Ø¬Ø§Ø¨Ø© Ø¹ÙÙ - Google Ø¥Ø¬Ø§Ø¨Ø§Øª

Enta Khaen, Khalek fi America ahssan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Are Algerians arab or french??? I'm not sure


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Enta eli mesh ibn albald, w enta mo Gazaeri:
> 
> *Enta Khaen*, Khalek fi America ahssan.



Al ferkh, la 3indo sawt. Elkhawn tassana3a fi biladika, kama abu malikouka, wa ibnaho, kolahoum 3amileen ma3a CIA...Wa inna Elkhoubth sana3touho. Lazam tofikar 3ala eddouwry allathy la3abethou el ordun fi gathiyat el kouwat el 3irakiya, wa lazam tofikar fi eddowr el ordan with souria. Dowr el ordan wa dowr elkhobatha min yed ellatheen yostaw3edihom bi essillah wa , temrinate, inna raji30un li tadhbihakum! wa ana wa eldjazairiyoun 3amin , na tamana lakoum bahr dima kama elbahr liba3athtou lina fi etass3inate!



jandk said:


> Are Algerians *arab* or *french*??? I'm not sure



neither, we have more in common with the latter than the first...North african from eastern Egypt to Morroco are berbers and berbero arabs, with totally different culture and mores. It is very common to see the 3 languages are spoken or mingled together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Ceylal said:


> Al ferkh, la 3indo sawt. Elkhawn tassana3a fi biladika, kama abu malikouka, wa ibnaho, kolahoum 3amileen ma3a CIA...Wa inna Elkhoubth sana3touho. Lazam tofikar 3ala eddouwry allathy la3abethou el ordun fi gathiyat el kouwat el 3irakiya, wa lazam tofikar fi eddowr el ordan with souria. Dowr el ordan wa dowr elkhobatha min yed ellatheen yostaw3edihom bi essillah wa , temrinate, inna raji30un li tadhbihakum! wa ana wa eldjazairiyoun 3amin , na tamana lakoum bahr dima kama elbahr liba3athtou lina fi etass3inate!
> 
> 
> 
> neither, we have more in common with the latter than the first...North african from eastern Egypt to Morroco are berbers and berbero arabs, with totally different culture and mores. It is very common to see the 3 languages are spoken or mingled together.



Cool Thanks for the info. Offtopic what kinda ties Algeria has with India??


----------



## Oghuzhanlar

Algerians are our brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

jandk said:


> Cool Thanks for the info. Offtopic what kinda ties Algeria has with* India*??


Algeria has a very strong ties with India and a strong partnership in the military domain...Steel complexes with Mittal, lunch of sattelites, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Ceylal said:


> Algeria has a very strong ties with India and a strong partnership in the military domain...Steel complexes with Mittal, lunch of sattelites, etc...



Awesome. Viva L'Algerie!!


----------



## kalu_miah

Politics of Algeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *While many sources agree that the real power in Algeria is not held by its constitutional organs, they differ as to who/what does. According to the Economist magazine, the military, are major powerbrokers along with "a select group" of unelected civilians. These décideurs are reportedly known to Algerians as le pouvoir (the power), make major decisions, including who should be president.[1] Adam Nossiter of the New York Times states "Algerian politics is still dominated" by men from the ruling party, the FLN,[3] while Moroccan-Italian journalist Anna Mahjar-Barducci, writing in Haaretz, insists the FLN "is a group of apparatchiks constantly fighting each other when they're not tending to the businesses ... with which they have rewarded themselves from their positions of power". According to her real power is held by "the military's Department of Intelligence and Security (DRS)."*[4]



Is there any possibility of an Algerian version of Arab spring?


----------



## Arabi21

I am a traitor and a planted onion lol ceycal is a berber who likes to not only speak on behalf of algerians but the whole of n.africa. algeria is arabic, our only official language is arabic, we are part of the arab world period. Ppl like ceycal cant accept this and all their comments are completely ignored back home so they need to express themselves on the net.if we recognise ourselves as Bs why are we part of the Arab world and do everything in Arabic? 

Cecal wants to be close to France , though they look down on him. Thank heaven for president boumediene or God knows what more mischief you would cause.


----------



## Ceylal

kalu_miah said:


> Is there any* possibility of an Algerian version of Arab* spring?



We already had our own version of spring in the 80's. The arab version, as you call is nothing but a dismantlement of countries for a purpose of redrawing the world map by the ex colonial and their multinationals. It started in the eastern bock during the Clinton administration, crossed to Africa with the partition of Sudan, destruction of Lybia, and now Syria. The only samblant of political change that may work, maybe Egypt and Tunisia...I say maybe Egypt, because the grasp of Morsi power will be tempered by the US, which we already saw when he tried his heavy hand. Tunisia, is in a complete chaos. I am confident that its military forces will regain control of the area of the south that are influenced by a salafist movement, and Algeria will never let Tunisia sink as Libya did, as long as the gas line that feed Italy, and Tunisia still active.



Arabi21 said:


> I am a traitor and a planted onion lol ceycal is a berber who likes to not only speak on behalf of algerians but the whole of n.africa. algeria is arabic, our only official language is arabic, we are part of the arab world period. Ppl like ceycal cant accept this and all their comments are completely ignored back home so they need to express themselves on the net.if we recognise ourselves as Bs why are we part of the Arab world and do everything in Arabic?
> 
> Cecal wants to be close to France , though they look down on him. Thank heaven for president boumediene or God knows what more mischief you would cause.



Good work Blackeagle, you created a fictious Algerian that doesn't speak the Algerian lingo....


----------



## kalu_miah

Ceylal said:


> We already had our own version of spring in the 80's. The arab version, as you call is nothing but a dismantlement of countries for a purpose of redrawing the world map by the ex colonial and their multinationals. It started in the eastern bock during the Clinton administration, crossed to Africa with the partition of Sudan, destruction of Lybia, and now Syria. The only samblant of political change that may work, maybe Egypt and Tunisia...I say maybe Egypt, because the grasp of Morsi power will be tempered by the US, which we already saw when he tried his heavy hand. Tunisia, is in a complete chaos. I am confident that its military forces will regain control of the area of the south that are influenced by a salafist movement, and Algeria will never let Tunisia sink as Libya did, as long as the gas line that feed Italy, and Tunisia still active.



That was then and this is now. Algerian "Islamists" were not allowed to form a democratic govt. in 1991. France and USA were squarely behind Algerian military in this move to crush a nascent democracy in Algeria. Since then "Islamists" (both moderates and extremists) are learning new techniques, including non-violent democratic movement, supported by majority people. The success of moderate Islamism is plain to see in Turkey, Egypt, Tunisia and Libya. In Syria, the extremists are even fighting a people's war, the West is calling them terrorist but not bombing them with drones, rather prefer to see them used as cannon fodder for their own strategic objective to hit at Iran.

Calling the Arab Spring an attempt to dismantle countries by the West is disingenuous at best. Mubarak, Ben Ali and Gaddafi were all good allies of the West. West is supporting the Arab spring because it sees no other choice and can easily foresee who will come out the winner in the long run in MENA region (read moderate Islamists, occasionally allied with extremists when needed).

The first round is looking bad for all dictators and authoritarian regimes. The next round will not spare the monarchies either, if they do not change to constitutional monarchies.

Arab spring has also inspired spawning of new movements like Occupy Wall Street, Indignados and they will have their own repercussions in other parts of the world.

Not sure when Algeria's turn will come, but it will come for sure, today or tomorrow, in the 2nd round, if not the 1st. I can see you are with the regime and you hate extremists, but how will you fight the moderates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

Haha I am a fictitious person made by black eagle who is not a real Algerian, what a clown you are.

Enta harki min DRS maghrous fi tizi ouzou bash tenchour elkedb. Le francais ma choufak men pas bani adam. 

As ceycal did not have an answer to my question and statement that the bottom line is regardless of what he says Algeria is seen as an Arab country, its only official language is Arabic, vast majority of its people see themselves as Arabs, and no one back home takes them seriously and if not why do we have these facts in place, he turns to saying that I am not an Algerian and a fake lol. 

Shall we remember your Berber spring in the 80's and in 2001 when you protested for your rights etc.. quiet strange that for Algerians to all be Berber as you state, that the protests only took place in Kabiyle and it was only this part that was asking for recognition of the Berber language and rights etc but not the rest of the country. Its also a bit strange that when you tried to march on Algiers with your arouch movement you were attacked by the people of Algiers who are supposedly Berber like you and the government even thanked them on TV for an I quote " saving Algiers and the Algerian people from the invaders". 

Get a grip , at the end of the day no matter how much you bark you will never change the face of Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabi21 said:


> Haha I am a fictitious person made by black eagle who is not a real Algerian, what a clown you are.
> 
> Enta harki min DRS maghrous fi tizi ouzou bash tenchour elkedb. Le francais ma choufak men pas bani adam.



yekhi gouffa, enta machi gheir besla meghroussa, enta aghselt wajheg fi chegouf elboul, ma3endek la asl la nif. au moins el harka 3endhoum chlagham, daf3ou 3ala khatwa ou khesrou! loukan mach hadhouk el kbail lirak tsebi fihoum, etkoun mazalek t3ich tahta r'jal n'sara, el kbail ou chaouia houma limedoulek blad ou assl ya b'ghel..yekhi aghyoul yakhi. Enta men hadhouk thelth mlayen h'lalef lazem nerslou izourou 3azreen! yakhi batata yekhi!



> As ceycal did not have an answer to my question and statement that the bottom line is regardless of what he says Algeria is seen as an Arab country, its only official language is Arabic, vast majority of its people see themselves as Arabs, and no one back home takes them seriously and if not why do we have these facts in place, he turns to saying that I am not an Algerian and a fake lol.



Arabic, while imposed as an official language, has a limited use...To get out of the country all document are still filled in french or you are out of luck...Just look at the FLN ministers, how good their arabic is...You must have followed Sallal the prime minister , he was speaking in French and colloquial algerian...During Ouyahia, it was mostly French and amazigh... 



> Shall we remember your Berber spring in the 80's and in 2001 when you protested for your rights etc.. quiet strange that for Algerians to all be Berber as you state, that the protests only took place in Kabiyle and it was only this part that was asking for recognition of the Berber language and rights etc but not the rest of the country. Its also a bit strange that when you tried to march on Algiers with your arouch movement you were attacked by the people of Algiers who are supposedly Berber like you and the government even thanked them on TV for an I quote " saving Algiers and the Algerian people from the invaders".
> 
> Get a grip , at the end of the day no matter how much you bark you will never change the face of Algeria.



I don't need to get a grip of mysel, we were attacked by the hodlums of the FLN that sold out to the muslims brotherhood en quete d'un appui qu'il n'ont pas trouve au sein de leur societe, and they were upset just like you, that as long as they fight for the land of the free man, for the berber Algeria of their ancestor , for the land of Amirouche, Benboulaid, Didouche Mourad, it turned your dream and the dream of the FLN, of the MSP, of the FIS,of a north african khalifat into a nightmare! No Abassi, no hachani and all those sale culs d'integriste a ton image, ne verront une dz islamisee and moyen orientale, She is the home of the imazighen et elle le restera...It was clearly given by the response of our military forces in Tiguentourine , that moslem Salafist and alike "no need to apply" unless you want one way ticket to your creator!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> We already had our own version of spring in the 80's. The arab version, as you call is nothing but a dismantlement of countries for a purpose of redrawing the world map by the ex colonial and their multinationals. It started in the eastern bock during the Clinton administration, crossed to Africa with the partition of Sudan, destruction of Lybia, and now Syria. The only samblant of political change that may work, maybe Egypt and Tunisia...I say maybe Egypt, because the grasp of Morsi power will be tempered by the US, which we already saw when he tried his heavy hand. Tunisia, is in a complete chaos. I am confident that its military forces will regain control of the area of the south that are influenced by a salafist movement, and Algeria will never let Tunisia sink as Libya did, as long as the gas line that feed Italy, and Tunisia still active.
> 
> 
> 
> Good work Blackeagle, you created a fictious Algerian that doesn't speak the Algerian lingo....



Cut the crap berber, Algerians see themselves as Arabs and I provided you with a link in which tens of Algerian commentators answered you and here Algerians are answering you as well. And do you really think I am pathetic to make an another account to prove Algeria is an Arab country? If it wasn't Arab I won't claim that. I am just refuting your baseless claims. Who are you or I to decide Algeria is an Arab country or not, it's a member of the Arab league, it's official language is Arab, it's people are Arabs, yet you won't change any of those facts no matter how much you try.


----------



## Ceylal

[video]=youtube;1IKd0Y9PGjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IKd0Y9PGjg[/video]


----------



## Arabi21

ahh yeh i have been promoted from an onion to a potato. Ahh ceycal did I hit a raw nerve, the prime minister spoke in Arabic and maybe some government ministers can't speak Arabic fusha well but they grew up in colonial time. but darija is still based on arabic vocabulary. It's a complete separate language to Berber and is not mutually intelligible at all. As I said carry on barking no one cares, even your own Berber leaders in the government like general mediane forsaked you and didn't push for your rights. Arabic imposed on the people and they willingly accept it lol. 

Use to feel sorry how boumediene treated u guys but not now. Enjoy your job in the DRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE - You blasted schmuck why are you causing a fight between two Algerian brothers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE - You blasted schmuck why are you causing a fight between two Algerian brothers ?


because he want to believe his own lies he cant face the truth that Arab nationalism is dead a failure from the start to the finish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE - You blasted schmuck why are you causing a fight between two Algerian brothers ?



I didn't, that guy is lying and "Arabi21" is replying to him in a civilized manner, Cylical started insulting him in Arabic calling him "smashed onion" BTW Ceylal spared no one from his offensive language, he is offensive by nature, I can't change people Armstrong, I just can not...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> because he want to believe his own lies he cant face the truth that Arab nationalism is dead a failure from the start to the finish



I do believe in it, you can be proud of your non existent Pharonic nationalism but Egyptians don't agree with you. Even when others call Egyptians non-Arabs they get so offended and reply with that Egypt is the mother of Arabs as Hajar (Egyptian) was the wife of Ismail (The father of Arabs):
Egyptians are among the most people obsessed with Arabisim:
https://www.facebook.com/ana3arby1?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> r, Algerians see themselves as* Arabs* .


Keep believing it....Not only you are pathetic, but a liar also..Arab 21 is your creation...Give it up..North african are not arabs, from the red sea all the way to the atlantic there are only imazighen! 

Berbers (Imazighen) of North Africa: Libya, Algeria & Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabi21 said:


> ahh yeh i have been promoted from an onion to a potato. Ahh ceycal did I hit a raw nerve, the prime minister spoke in Arabic and maybe some government ministers can't speak Arabic fusha well but they grew up in colonial time. but darija is still based on arabic vocabulary. It's a complete separate language to Berber and is not mutually intelligible at all. As I said carry on barking no one cares, even your own Berber leaders in the government like general mediane forsaked you and didn't push for your rights. Arabic imposed on the people and they willingly accept it lol.
> 
> Use to feel sorry how boumediene treated u guys but not now. Enjoy your job in the DRS



Algerian don't smell like you, ils ont une paire de couilles, toi tu n'est qu'un enuque ....roh tal3eb el kraqueb!
Boumediene est chaoui, Tu ne connais meme pas ses origines, en plus il avait une peur bleue des Kabyles...le premier qui lui egratine sa moustache etait Kabyle....Quand ton Ben bella pleurnichait comme une famelette quand les Marocains ont attaque Tindouf, c'est les kabyles qui sont parti recuperer ce que les Marocains ont pris...A Amgala II, c'etait aussi des vrais fhula imazighen qui ont fouetter les troupes de Hassan 2, c'etait Zeroual, un chaoui, ce n'est pas ton Boumediene le rere musulman vendu aux theses Nasseriennes. Quand tes frangins du Fis ont pris les armes, c'est lamari, un autre Kabyle de Bordj bou arreredj qui leur a casse le cul...Enta jahch, rani naksser el wact m'3ak! I almost forgot, Boumedienne a ete empoisonne par ses freres arabes qu'il emulait tant, le sais tu?
Show me that you are real Algerian and not a creation of Blackeagle... Talk to me in spoken darrija, I will bet you that you can't put 2 words together...


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE - You* blasted schmuck* why are you causing a fight between two Algerian brothers ?



You found the correct qualificant to our Blackeagle...No satisfied that he can't accept diversity and the reality of north african states, and short of arguments, he created this arab21 that can't even understand spoken Algerian...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I didn't, that guy is lying and "Arabi21" is replying to him in a civilized manner, Cylical started insulting him in Arabic calling him "smashed onion" BTW Ceylal spared no one from his *offensive language*, *he is offensive by* nature, I can't change people Armstrong, I just can not...



Despite the numerous time I was mentioned and accused of infractions, I have never been offensive to any body...I dare you to show me and show to the participants in this forum so they can see by themselves how bad this minority berber [that what you called me] is...


----------



## Armstrong

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> because he want to believe his own lies he cant face the truth that Arab nationalism is dead a failure from the start to the finish





BLACKEAGLE said:


> I didn't, that guy is lying and "Arabi21" is replying to him in a civilized manner, Cylical started insulting him in Arabic calling him "smashed onion" BTW Ceylal spared no one from his offensive language, he is offensive by nature, I can't change people Armstrong, I just can not...





Ceylal said:


> You found the correct qualificant to our Blackeagle...No satisfied that he can't accept diversity and the reality of north african states, and short of arguments, he created this arab21 that can't even understand spoken Algerian...



Hey guys I was just joking around @BLACKEAGLE is like a brother to me.  

I'm not an Arab, an Algerian or an Egyptian so I dunno what are the dynamics & the complexities of the Middle East or North Africa ! I hope you define yourselves in whatever way you guys see fit (Beber, Egyptian or Arab) & have the patience to bear each other's opinion with respect & tolerance. 

God Bless Algeria, Egypt, Jordan & the whole of that region ! God Bless the Berbers & the Arabs !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

And good nite or good morning to all


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> And good nite or good morning to all
> 
> http://www.liberte-algerie.com/images/images_dilem/thumbs/64_dilem_130102093040.JPG


Can you tell any website of a news paper or channel of Algeria which is in English ?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*Auto-Mouvant ASH-1* de 155mm
































* MT-12*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

U still barking that. I'm not real. Lol I speak perfect Algerian. I am a native of wahran, hamroui. You think I'm created because that's your drs mentality. Keep barking that Algeria is berber it's not changing anything about the country. Prove to me your Algerian and not some drs French stoog pied noir who lived in Algeria during istamar. The picture with the artillery piece the poster is in Arabic not tifanigh. Another wake up call.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

the one way ticket, the algerian way...


----------



## Ceylal

Arabi21 said:


> *I am a native of wahran*, hamroui. .


No wonder you master very well the subject of the harkis...


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Can you tell any website of a news paper or channel of Algeria which is in* English* ?


Algeria Daily

The North Africa Journal

Algeria Press


----------



## Nasredinho

hi, I'm new here.
I have read all the 20 pages.
we should at first thank Ceylal for his work instead of allways becritising him, I'm sure he puts a lot of time in it putting these pictures and information.
about arab berber talk, there is no doubt that Algeria is considerated as a Arab country, but at the first place, Algeria isn't considerated as a Arab or Berber country, its more like as '' Algeria ''.
we are not marocco talking every 2 sentense about arab berber stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

People from wahran are harkies lol. Your people made the bulk of the harkies. If I don't understand darija why do you reply to me in darija you clown. Carry on barking you won't change you are to wrapped in ur beber nationalism, good luck in ur beliefs. Enjoy your drs job.


----------



## inttic

guys stop talking like this , we r all Algerians from Maghnia to Taref


----------



## Arabi21

This guy insulted wahranis inticc and said we are harkies then states he never insults anyone.


----------



## inttic

yes, i saw his msg , no comment
j'ai rien a dire , rabi yehdina


----------



## Nasredinho

come on guys stop we are all Algerians thats what counts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabi21 said:


> This guy insulted* wahranis* inticc and said we are* harkies* then states he never insults anyone.



Comme je t'ai dit auparavant, tu es une creation de Blackeagle ou un autre [c'est le seul qui a des parentes a Oran], et maintenant tu te presentes comme un hamraoui. Si tu es vraiment un algerien d'Oran, parles nous d'oran, parles nous des choses qui sont cheres aux moeurs des hamraouis, qu'on ne trouve pas sur le net! Je te paries tout ce que tu veux que tu ne pourras jamais le faire parceque tu n'es ni Oranais, ni Algerien! et puisque tu ne connais pas la darija fait le en Francais, ou en allemand puisque tu resides en Belgique....I am waiting, sinon passe ton chemin on est pas interresse....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

Yes we are Algerians but ppl like this guy cause problems. When it suits him I am not but made by black eagle. When it suits him I'm not Algerian and can't speak darija but he will reply to Me in darija. When it suits him I am a real Algerian harki. This guy is dubious. Anyway he can bark his beliefs because in all the Years Nothing had changed. Our official language, league status and world view. I don't have the time to waste with this Pied noir.


----------



## Nasredinho

can we go back to the topic and make some peace?
In my opinion is Algeria now the top army in Africa, I don't see any other african country at the same level


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nasredinho said:


> can we go back to the topic and make some peace?
> In my opinion is Algeria now the top army in Africa, I don't see any other african country at the same level



I dont agree here unless you consider Egypt as ME country! Not part of the african continent.


----------



## Ceylal

In the pipeline,





























*SO WE WON'T FORGET*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> I *dont agree* here unless you consider Egypt as ME country! Not part of the *african *continent.



The Egyptian army, although it look good in paper, she has lost its edge by not adapting to the modern challenges and its control of half the economy of Egypt is more a hindrance on is readiness since its role is closer of a business conglomerate than an army force. For the moment, Algeria's forces are African continent best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

you are an absolute idiot, god have mercy on you. Firstly I don't reside in Belgium but Oran. Black eagle has relatives in Oran so that automatically assumes that he is me lol. wallah dhakani bzef bzef hahahahah lol

enta marid, andeck akliya francais. tahdar ri chkil manish m2amen. kina arfou beli enta djazairi aslan? jayeh weli li bled wa t3alem chwiaay arbiya. rabi yjeeb el chifa. 

If I am not algerian I would not be able to write the above, black eagle is Jordanian from what I can see he speaks shami dialect not Algerian dialect 

 *&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

the hell is going on here !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nasredinho said:


> can we go back to the topic and make some peace?
> In my opinion is Algeria now the top army in Africa, I don't see any other african country at the same level



Algerian army is modern and strong and the second strongest in Africa but it's no Egyptian Army my brother. Egyptian army is very huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nasredinho said:


> hi, I'm new here.
> I have read all the 20 pages.
> *we should at first thank Ceylal for his work instead of allways becritising him, I'm sure he puts a lot of time in it putting these pictures and information.*
> about arab berber talk, there is no doubt that Algeria is considerated as a Arab country, but at the first place, Algeria isn't considerated as a Arab or Berber country, its more like as '' Algeria ''.
> we are not marocco talking every 2 sentense about arab berber stuff.



BUT... I was the one who started this topic with many pictures and info....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Ceylal said:


> The Egyptian army, although it look good in paper, she has lost its edge by not adapting to the modern challenges and its control of half the economy of Egypt is more a hindrance on is readiness since its role is closer of a business conglomerate than an army force. For the moment, Algeria's forces are African continent best...



It is un equivalent for a comparison with South Africa Let Alone Egypt. Back your post with a reference stating both quality and quantity....then get back to me


----------



## KingMamba

Some laughable things have been stated in this thread.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algerian army is modern and strong and the second strongest in Africa but it's no Egyptian Army my brother. *Egyptian army is very huge*.



An entire armed forces of around 470,000 personnel is hardly huge ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> An entire armed forces of around 470,000 personnel is hardly huge ?



Huge in terms of personnel and equipment numbers.

Active personnel	468,500

Reserve personnel 1,000,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huge in terms of personnel and equipment numbers.
> 
> Active personnel	468,500
> 
> Reserve personnel 1,000,000



The figures I got were the same for the Active Personnel but for the reserve personnel it was less than half of the 1 million figure you're posting !  

And no it ain't that huge !


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> An entire armed forces of around 470,000 personnel is hardly huge ?



Yaar what is the number of Pakistan fauj? Active and reserves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> The figures I got were the same for the Active Personnel but for the reserve personnel it was less than half of the 1 million figure you're posting !
> 
> And no it ain't that huge !



At least to level of comparison with Algeria. NO ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba93 said:


> Yaar what is the number of Pakistan fauj? Active and reserves?



Active duty : 630,000, Reserve : 550,000 ! 

And if you were to include the FC & other paramilitary forces, seeing that its them & not the Army thats fighting the WOT & have fought against India side by side the army on the frontline then the Active personnel climb to around 1.1 million & the reserve should be a little under a million !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> The figures I got were the same for the Active Personnel but for the reserve personnel it was less than half of the 1 million figure you're posting !
> 
> And no it ain't that huge !



Burma active military personnel is 406,000 but in reality would you call it a strong army? I specifically said it's huge in terms of Personal and equipment (to be precise: "numbers and types").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Armed_Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Active duty : 630,000, Reserve : 550,000 !
> 
> And if you were to include the FC & other paramilitary forces, seeing that its them & not the Army thats fighting the WOT & have fought against India side by side the army on the frontline then the Active personnel climb to around 1.1 million & the reserve should be a little under a million !



Besides the FC there are other forces?? Do they have a wiki page for those or are they like hush hush forces? FC and Army alone is 800,000 but I always figured PA in total was 1 million plus. Active I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> At least to level of comparison with Algeria. NO ?



Yeah maybe but then again most Arab military tend to be relatively smaller in size because of a smaller population & a lesser numerical threat from Israel.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Burma active military personnel is 406,000 but in reality would you call it a strong army? I specifically said it's huge in terms of Personal and equipment (to be precise: "numbers and types").
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Armed_Forces



Dude Egyptian F-16s aren't even BVR capable & the tanks are either Pattons or M1A1s ! Good but not exceptional; Turkey & Israel are much better. Even KSA's military is better if somewhat a late comer in the scene !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Yeah maybe but then again most Arab military tend to be relatively smaller in size because of a smaller population & a lesser numerical threat from Israel.



Bro his statement was accurate in that regard, in his region 470,000 would seem a huge number. Remember Pakistan is a part of Asia where armies usually field *HUGE* forces historically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba93 said:


> Besides the FC there are other forces?? Do they have a wiki page for those or are they like hush hush forces? FC and Army alone is 800,000 but I always figured PA in total was 1 million plus. Active I mean.



Yup you've got the Pakistan Rangers (about a 100,000 troops), the Frontier Constabulary (80,000), Frontier Corp (30,000) & then you've got numerous smaller groups ranging in a few thousands such as the Baluchistan Levies & the Mehran Force & others ! 

Their wiki page is incorrect because it hasn't been updated completely ! Paramilitary forces of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Puts the Paramilitary at around 420,000 but in reality its probably a little more than this ! 

No the Indian Army is around 1 million & PA is a little over 500,000 ! The Indian Armed Forces is around 1.3 million & the Pakistan Armed Forces are at around 630,000.



KingMamba93 said:


> Bro his statement was accurate in that regard, in his region 470,000 would seem a huge number. Remember Pakistan is a part of Asia where armies usually field *HUGE* forces historically.



I suppose so !  

The arch enemy of Arab Nations has been Israel & its the size of a date fruit's seed with a pretty small army but an exceptionally well trained, technologically superior cohesive unit. Plus the Israeli's always had Uncle Sam to look out for them.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yeah maybe but then again most Arab military tend to be relatively smaller in size because of a smaller population & a lesser numerical threat from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Egyptian F-16s aren't even BVR capable & the tanks are either Pattons or M1A1s ! Good but not exceptional; Turkey & Israel are much better. Even KSA's military is better if somewhat a late comer in the scene !



Egypt filled the gap of lacking the BVR by building a very capable air defense system, however, it's not as not capable BVR as you think it's, Egyptians are not stupid to have 240 F-16 C/D with not capable air-air missiles:
AIM-7F/M: 50 kilometres
MICA (missile) 80 km (French fighters)

As for the tanks, I think we should stop here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> Yeah maybe but then again most Arab military tend to be relatively smaller in size because of a smaller population & a lesser numerical threat from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Egyptian F-16s aren't even BVR capable & the tanks are either Pattons or M1A1s ! Good but not exceptional; Turkey & Israel are much better. Even KSA's military is better if somewhat a late comer in the scene !




Egypt is far ahead in term of quality and quantity than any other *African country*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasredinho

thank you 2 my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt filled the gap of lacking the BVR by building a very capable air defense system, however, it's not as not capable BVR as you think it's, Egyptians are not stupid to have 240 F-16 C/D with not capable air-air missiles:
> AIM-7F/M: 50 kilometres
> MICA (missile) 80 km (French fighters)
> 
> As for the tanks, I think we should stop here.



Oh come on yaar the both of them are Short-to-Medium Range AA missiles & not BVR !  

As for Tanks..come on blurt it out...blurt it out shorty ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt filled the gap of lacking the BVR by building a very capable air defense system, however, it's not as not capable BVR as you think it's, Egyptians are not stupid to have 240 F-16 C/D with not capable air-air missiles:
> AIM-7F/M: 50 kilometres
> MICA (missile) 80 km (French fighters)
> 
> As for the tanks, I think we should stop here.



I forgot: 
ARMAT 40&#8211;120 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> Egypt is far ahead in term of quality and quantity than any other *African country*.



Yup probably !  

Wait what about South Africa...does that count ? 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I forgot:
> ARMAT 40&#8211;120 km



ARMAT maybe a fine Air to Ground Missile but it ain't a BVR AA missile !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yup probably !
> 
> Wait what about South Africa...does that count ?
> 
> 
> 
> ARMAT maybe a fine Air to Ground Missile but it ain't a BVR AA missile !



My mistake, sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My mistake, sorry


 @Arabian Legend : Have you heard that *Black* here is dating an Iranian girl & is learning the Farsi language !  

He even talked about how he'd like to spend the rest of his days in Tehran !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> Yup probably !
> 
> Wait what about South Africa...does that count ?



I would say yes as an overall, however somewhat debatable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Oh come on yaar the both of them are Short-to-Medium Range AA missiles & not BVR !
> 
> As for Tanks..come on blurt it out...blurt it out shorty ?



Most Air-Air fights in history till now were done within medium-Short ranges, I agree that not having Amraams make Egyptian air force less capable, but that doesn't mean to underestimate their air-force.

F-4 Phantom II 32
F-16 Fighting Falcon 240
Mirage V 60
Mirage 2000 18
MiG-21 Fishbed 62

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> @Arabian Legend : Have you heard that *Black* here is dating an Iranian girl & is learning the Farsi language !
> 
> He even talked about how he'd like to spend the rest of his days in Tehran !



lol I was wondering the time he suddenly disappeared..how abt you do you like Iranian pistachio as well.. but i would have it shipped over rather than go bring it 
@BLACKEAGLE &#1570;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1589;&#1581;&#1576;&#1578; &#1605;&#1610;&#1603;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yup probably !
> 
> *Wait what about South Africa...does that count ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ARMAT maybe a fine Air to Ground Missile but it ain't a BVR AA missile !


Easily.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algerian army is modern and strong and the second strongest in Africa but it's no Egyptian Army my brother. *Egyptian army is very huge*.


No body dispute that! but they are ill prepared despite the attempt of the USA to change their mind on being focused on Israel instead on new challenges ie terrorism , piracy. The USA were also disturbed by the Egyptian military conglomerate that control almost half of the Egyptian economy [see detais on wikileaks]. Algeria military is very well oiled and has adapted quickly to the mutation of the new challenges and met them heads on with a lot of success. The Last event in In Amenas is a testimony of its prepardness and competancy which only few armies, mostly western, are capable to achieve with almost no losses. If we go back a couple years ago, during the soccer derby with the Egyptian team, she managed to transport amost 30,000 Algerian fan in 48 hours without accidents, that performance passed unseen but caught the eyes of Maryv Israeli newspaper. Algerian forces are the best in Africa, period!



Armstrong said:


> the hell is* going on here* !



Just telling rimes to himself...


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> It is un equivalent for a comparison with South Africa Let Alone Egypt. Back your post with a reference stating both quality and quantity...*.then get back to me*



Google wikileaks/egypt...and its all there..No ones knows better Egypt than its arms provider...



KingMamba93 said:


> Some *laughable things* have been stated in this thread.


 which is..................


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt filled the gap of lacking the BVR by building a very capable air defense system, however, it's not as not capable BVR as you think it's, *Egyptians are not stupid to have 240 F-16 C/D* with not capable air-air missiles:
> AIM-7F/M: 50 kilometres
> MICA (missile) 80 km (French fighters)
> 
> As for the tanks, I think we should stop here.



I have one question for you...Why do the Egyptian air force have the tip and the rudder of the fighter plane painted orange. The BVR capability of their plane is doutful, at least against their main foe[israel], they were a lot of times that Egyptian found themselves flying totally blind closer to Israeli borders...Their tanks are no match to what Israel or Turkey has in store, nor their SAM system..


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> Egypt is far ahead in term of quality and quantity than any other *African country*.



The only thing ,on their favor is quantity. Among the African country that counts, ie Algeria, South Africa, Morrocco, have better quality in weapon system than Egypt...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> The only thing ,on their favor is quantity. Among the African country that counts, ie Algeria, South Africa, Morrocco, have better quality in weapon system than Egypt...


 can you tell me why do you think Algeira is stronger than Egypt ? and can you tell me with numbers and sources ? 
our army is the best in Africa everyone knows that


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> The only thing ,on their favor is quantity. Among the African country that counts, ie Algeria, South Africa, Morrocco, have better quality in weapon system than Egypt...



You are weird, go to Wikipedia and compare the numbers and Google the types then come back here.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> I have one question for you...Why do the Egyptian air force have the tip and the rudder of the fighter plane painted orange. The BVR capability of their plane is doutful, at least against their main foe[israel], they were a lot of times that Egyptian found themselves flying totally blind closer to Israeli borders...Their tanks are no match to what Israel or Turkey has in store, nor their SAM system..



They have 240 F-16 man and all were upgraded to C/D versions, Egyptians land forces is stronger than both Turkey and Israel, their air defense branch is superior to both, their air force strength is equal to the Turkish one in numbers and types with Turkish advantage in BVR capability, Israeli air force is stronger than both, Turkish navy is stronger then comes Egypt.


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> can you tell me why do you think Algeira is stronger than Egypt ? and can you tell me with numbers and sources ?
> our army is the best in *Africa everyone knows that*



It depends what you mean by strong? If you talk about hardware, number of troops, airplanes, no body will dispute that the Egyptian army, is away ahead on any African country. Lybia also, and before her Irak...And we know how their respective army performed...
If you talk about combat experience, coordination between forces, ability to conduct raid in distant area, then Algeria is away ahead...

For sources and performance examples, on both armies , they were given above, you just have to the pages of this thread...But I was glad that you joined in the debate, because nobody among the participants in this thread, knows about the Egyptian army than an Egyptian himself...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> They have 240 F-16 man and all were upgraded to C/D versions, Egyptians land forces is stronger than both Turkey and Israel, their air defense branch is superior to both, their air force strength is equal to the Turkish one in numbers and types with Turkish advantage in BVR capability, Israeli air force is stronger than both, Turkish navy is stronger then comes Egypt.


 You didn't answer my question, and I prefer a participant from Egypt to talk about their own army...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> You are weird, go to* Wikipedia* and compare the numbers and Google the types then come back here.



Wikipedia is not a source, everybody can put a lot crap in it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> It depends what you mean by strong? If you talk about hardware, number of troops, airplanes, no body will dispute that the Egyptian army, is away ahead on any African country. Lybia also, and before her Irak...And we know how their respective army performed...
> If you talk about combat experience, coordination between forces, ability to conduct raid in distant area, then Algeria is away ahead...
> 
> For sources and performance examples, on both armies , they were given above, you just have to the pages of this thread...But I was glad that you joined in the debate, because nobody among the participants in this thread, knows about the Egyptian army than an Egyptian himself...


first of all i like Algeira a strong and proud nation and i wish you the best 
combat experience Egypt has fought in 4 wars with isreal and desert storm most of our officers have fought in real wars 73 war or desert storm 
raids our history of commandos raid on isreal before and during the octobar war 73 is great also operations behind enemy lines in desert storm


----------



## Quasar

Ceylal said:


> You are probably equating the difficulties of the turkish army to adapt itself to modern technology. Sorry to tell you , Algerian forces do not have that problem, what they buy it is mastered, it is very well integrated, maintained....get real!



Obviously you lack the necessary knowledge to expose an argument on modern technology or modern warfare, sooooo just for the sake of making the situation more clearly comprehensible for you

lets investigate Turkish army's adaption to modern technology...a brief example...Network Centric Warfare (NCW) infrastructure of 21st century armies

TACTICAL AREA COMMUNICATIONS SYSTEM (TASMUS) ASELSAN

Tactical Area Communications System (TASMUS) is a system which provides all communication requirements of Network Centric Warfare (NCW) infrastructure to 21st century armies. The main goal of TASMUS is to form a common picture of the battlefield in near-real time and share data among battlefield command control systems. It facilitates fusion and display of intelligence information to commanders at all levels and handles the exchange of targeting data from sensor to weapon systems. 

The tactical battlefield is now becoming a ground for extensive digital data exchange where many sensors, weapons, computers and command centers need to exchange high speed data in order to perform effectively and coherently. More so, these units need to carry out their data exchange while on the move because the new military doctrines heavily emphasize on mobility and flexibility. On the battlefield several command control functions such as fire support, manoeuvre control, intelligence, electronic warfare, and logistics support need to be executed simultaneously. These command control functions rely on rapid and reliable exchange of information on the tactical field. These command control functions may have different communication requirements but, what is needed is an integrated solution that will provide the necessary communication support to all of these command control applications. Here, the communication solution provided by ASELSAN, TASMUS, fulfils all these requirements on tactical area and offers a compact, deployable, extendable, secure and easy-use system to users. Since 2000, TASMUS has been in operation in Turkish Army and has been continuously upgraded so far according to the technological improvements and customer requirements. TASMUS is designed to meet all tactical battlefield requirements with an integrated solution to form a mobile, survivable, flexible and secure tactical network to support all the communication needs (voice, data and video) of tactical commanders and to support all the needs for Network Centric Warfare (NCW) concept. TASMUS is deployed in area (theater) of military operations such that, seamless communication between the army and battalion/company level is achieved. It provides interfaces to the strategic telecom and data networks above the army level, while providing connection to the existing CNR systems via CNRI. TASMUS, as being a very powerful &#8220;tactical communications infrastructure&#8221;, provides reliable and efficient exchange of information on the tactical field, meeting today&#8217;s and future armed forces mobility needs. 

General Specifications

- TASMUS provides Network Centric infrastructure for communication backbone and meet all the C4I requirements to 21st century armies 


- TASMUS provides full IP solution and incorporates IP, ATM and ISDN switching technologies together.


- TASMUS is compliant with the NATO TACOMS POST 2000 architecture.


- TASMUS is a modular system, since the system can be extended according to customer requirements.


- TASMUS provides communications services including voice (clear/encrypted); data (asynchronous, synchronous, IP, X.25 packet data), graphics, video, images, file transfer; and fax and video conferencing, whereas its information services include: the provision of a near-real time picture of the battlefield; digital map and geographic information; meteorological information; intelligence reports; and logistic information.


- TASMUS network management and planning system, &#8220;SYSCON&#8221; meets military network management and planning requirements by using both IP based SNMP protocol and NATO TACOMS POST-2000 system control concepts. SYSCON manages all subscriber profiles, COMSEC and TRANSEC features and system topology.


- TASMUS provides interfaces to the other strategic telecom and data networks, PTT networks, SATCOM and CNR tactical radios.


- TASMUS provides Interoperability with the Other Nations, with Allied Networks, and with Strategic (Commercial/Military) Networks.


- TASMUS supports all of the Teleservices, Bearer Services and Supplementary Services defined in NATO TACOMS POST-2000, including military features such as &#8220;priority&#8221;, &#8220;pre-emption&#8221;.


- TASMUS provides Electronic Protection Measures (LPI/LPT Capability, Link-by-Link TRANSEC & COMSEC and end-to-end encryption)


- TASMUS supports mobility. For Mobile subscribers, TASMUS provides service thorough Software Defined Radios, acting as the mobile access terminal.



Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...mmunications-system-tasmus.html#ixzz2IusJRldH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*OSAMA'S NIGHTMARE*; The Algerian hind 



> Osama bin Laden may have been the evil mastermind behind the world&#8217;s most successful terrorist group. But in his final days, he sounded more and more like your great aunt Henrietta: nagging his subordinates for not hating America enough &#8212; the terrorist equivalent of telling the kids to get off his lawn &#8212; and getting awfully confused about this whole e-mail thing.
> 
> These are just some of the revelations contained in a selective declassification of documents taken from bin Laden&#8217;s Abbottabad compound during the Navy SEAL raid that killed him. Coming on the heels of the raid&#8217;s anniversary, the document release is an evident attempt at driving a wedge between al-Qaida&#8217;s remaining terrorists and their dead leader&#8217;s legacy. But they still contribute to a deeper understanding of what al-Qaida is 10 years after the 9/11 attacks.
> Get Out of the Way of the Assault Helicopters
> 
> The documents don&#8217;t show many weapons striking fear into al-Qaida&#8217;s hearts. There are mentions of the drone war in Pakistan: &#8220;Our Waziristani brothers, for example, said that they were frankly exhausted from the enemy&#8217;s air bombardments,&#8221; bin Laden wrote. Update: As CNN notes, bin Laden and some of his deputies describe attempts at staying off the roads and traveling on cloudy days to avoid drones.
> 
> And there&#8217;s one unlikely warbird: Russian helicopters, used to attack terrorists in Algeria. Along with the infrared sensors &#8220;provided to the Algerian tyrant by the Americans,&#8221; wrote one of bin Laden&#8217;s acolytes, the &#8220;laser-guided missiles&#8221; fired by the MI-24s &#8220;are impacting on the four-wheel-drive vehicles, which are indispensable in the Sahara Desert.&#8221; The terrorist begged Osama for cash &#8220;for good-quality weapons to counter these menacing helicopters; the mujahidin don&#8217;t have single one of them, nor a single missile.&#8221;


E-Mail Confused Osama, and 5 Other Revelations From the Bin Laden Files | Danger Room | Wired.com


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They have 240 F-16 man and all were upgraded to C/D versions, Egyptians land forces is stronger than both Turkey and Israel, their air defense branch is superior to both, their air force strength is equal to the Turkish one in numbers and types with Turkish advantage in BVR capability, Israeli air force is stronger than both, Turkish navy is stronger then comes Egypt.


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> first of all i like Algeira a strong and proud nation and i wish you the best
> combat experience Egypt has fought in 4 wars with isreal and desert storm most of our officers have fought *in real wars 73 wa*r or desert storm
> raids our history of commandos raid on isreal before and during the octobar war 73 is great also operations behind enemy lines in desert storm



Mahmoud, We were there too. There are approx 3000 Algerians soldiers that died along their Egyptian brothers and are still burried in Egypt, and in 73 we cornered Sharon forces at the deversoir and we kept him from moving up north, while our air force kept the Cairo skies safe from the IAF incursions. We are the one who contributed the most in men, power and equipment than any other arab country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> Mahmoud, We were there too. There are approx 3000 Algerians soldiers that died along their Egyptian brothers and are still burried in Egypt, and in 73 we cornered Sharon forces at the deversoir and we kept him from moving up north, while our air force kept the Cairo skies safe from the IAF incursions. We are the one who contributed the most in men, power and equipment than any other arab country.


yes no one can deny that algirian soldiers have done well in the war but they were 3000 soldier the Egyptian army was 300000 men at the time


----------



## Armstrong

@Mahmoud_EGY : Bro, @BLACKEAGLE & I were talking about the BVR capabilities of the Egyptian Airforce. So is the Egyptian Airforce BVR equipped & if so then what AA BVR missiles do they use ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Armstrong said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY : Bro, @BLACKEAGLE & I were talking about the BVR capabilities of the Egyptian Airforce. So is the Egyptian Airforce BVR equipped & if so then what AA BVR missiles do they use ?


i am not sure there is a lot of talk but nothing confirmed and i dont understand much about air forces i am more interested in land forces also i am not in the army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


>


Equipment of the modern Egyptian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Military equipment of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Equipment of the modern Egyptian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can check by yourself, and I forgot to say their land force and air defence force are overwhelmingly superior to both the Israeli and Turkish Land and air defense forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Equipment of the modern Egyptian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Military equipment of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Equipment of the modern Egyptian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can check by yourself, and I forgot to say their land force and air defence force are overwhelmingly superior to both the Israeli and Turkish Land and air defense forces.



I did thats why I chucked !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> It depends what you mean by strong? If you talk about hardware, number of troops, airplanes, no body will dispute that the Egyptian army, is away ahead on any African country. Lybia also, and before her Irak...And we know how their respective army performed...
> If you talk about combat experience, coordination between forces, ability to conduct raid in distant area, then Algeria is away ahead...
> 
> For sources and performance examples, on both armies , they were given above, you just have to the pages of this thread...But I was glad that you joined in the debate, because nobody among the participants in this thread, knows about the Egyptian army than an Egyptian himself...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question, and I prefer a participant from Egypt to talk about their own army...
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is not a source, everybody can put a lot crap in it..



I don't use this word allot, but you are stupid my precious friend, if Wikipedia is not a trusted source then Google whatever you are looking for, mention the thing your not sure of and I would be happy to provide you with other sources. However Wikipeia attach sources with every info, Wikipedia is a good reference when it comes to armies equipments..



Armstrong said:


> I did thats why I chucked !



So, what's the thing that made you laugh? Would you plz enlighten me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, what's the thing that made you laugh? Would you plz enlighten me?



If you're going to ask me in that tone, like a school Headmaster, then I'm not going to tell you !  

Ask me nicely !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> If you're going to ask me in that tone, like a school Headmaster, then I'm not going to tell you !
> 
> Ask me nicely !



Plz do, I would love to see a reply based on facts with sources as I did. I could be wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

dafog is wrong with ya,,,, are in anyway trying to underestimate Egypt army. 

get close


----------



## Surenas

Arabian Legend said:


> dafog is wrong with ya,,,, are in anyway trying to underestimate Egypt army.
> 
> get close



How many times did Israel spank Egypt? Egypt is overestimated.


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes no one can deny that algirian soldiers have done well in the war but they *were 3000 soldier* the Egyptian army was 300000 men at the time


The one that lost their life..only, number of troops were in 15-20,000..with the 8eme tank division and several air force squadrons...


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Plz do, I would love to see a reply based on facts with sources as I did. I could be wrong..



Dude what exactly does Egypt has that Israel or Turkey don't have & also have some better stuff ? 

The M1As no matter how good they maybe aren't exactly going to set the world on fire against the Merkava IIIs or IVs not without the A2 upgrade that none of them has. They're not even better than the Leopard 2NGs, the Leopard 1T & the probable Altays the Turks are going to come with. 

The Egyptians have no ATGM that is better than what the Israelis or the Turks have ! They (the Turks & the Israelis) have the same TOWs. RPG7s & Hellfires but also their own domestic designs either coming up (for the Turks) or already there (Spike, Nimrod, LAHAT etc.) for the Israelis. 

The Egyptian MANPADs aren't a game-changer either & the Turks have the Stingers better integrated with their Aselsan designed vehicles. 

Both the Turks & the Israelis have much better Artillery, APCs & IFVs than their Egyptian Counterparts. 

Heck the Egyptian Army doesn't even field better equipment when compared with their Pakistani Counterparts & you're comparing them with a NATO member country & the US's spoiled child.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't use this word allot, but you are stupid my precious friend, if Wikipedia is not a trusted source then Google whatever you are looking for, mention the thing your not sure of and I would be happy to provide you with other sources. However Wikipeia attach sources with every info, Wikipedia is a good reference when it comes to armies equipments..



Stupidity is your real middle name amigo, you still didn't answer my question...Why the orange color on the wing tips and the rudder of the Egyptian airforce, since you act like an authority in military matters. If you answer that, you will provide the answer that Armstrong was seeking from you..like killing two bird with one stone



Armstrong said:


> Dude what exactly does Egypt has that Israel or Turkey don't have & also have some better stuff ?
> 
> The M1As no matter how good they maybe aren't exactly going to set the world on fire against the Merkava IIIs or IVs not without the A2 upgrade that none of them has. They're not even better than the Leopard 2NGs, the Leopard 1T & the probable Altays the Turks are going to come with.
> 
> The Egyptians have no ATGM that is better than what the Israelis or the Turks have ! They (the Turks & the Israelis) have the same TOWs. RPG7s & Hellfires but also their own domestic designs either coming up (for the Turks) or already there (Spike, Nimrod, LAHAT etc.) for the Israelis.
> 
> The Egyptian MANPADs aren't a game-changer either & the Turks have the Stingers better integrated with their Aselsan designed vehicles.
> 
> Both the Turks & the Israelis have much better Artillery, APCs & IFVs than their Egyptian Counterparts.
> 
> Heck the Egyptian Army doesn't even field better equipment when compared with their Pakistani Counterparts & you're comparing them with a NATO member country & the US's spoiled child.



He letting his oversize dreamy wish of supersized Arabian superpower cloud his brain or too much sugar in his tea...who knows?


----------



## Armstrong

Ceylal said:


> He letting his oversize dreamy wish of supersized Arabian superpower cloud his brain or too much sugar in his tea...who knows?



Don't say that do you want me to get beaten up by him !  

So, mate, hows life in Algeria ? Tell me about the Berbers...whats that story ? Are they an oppressed group or is it something different ?


----------



## Ceylal

Pmu2


----------



## Ceylal

Armstrong said:


> Don't say that do you want me to get beaten up by him !
> 
> So, mate, hows life in* Algeria* ? Tell me about the Berbers...whats that story ? *Are they an oppressed group* or is it something different ?



Life in Algeria is good, but like every country we have our own problems. To tell you the truth, regionalism ended with the war of liberation against the french and the army draft that was enacted under President Boumediene reinforced the notion one people in one country. The notion of discrimination or racism doesnt or tribal entities doesn't exist and Algerian in general feel Algerian first . There is no berber problem either, there is some element in the government that try to revive the rift that existed 2 centuries ago when Algeria like every country the world was in essence tribal. The French occupation was the primary culprit that made it as policy as all the colonial power as you saw it in your country that push to the seperation of Pakistan from India or vice versa...France played that card, and infortunately, all the Algerian president continued to deal the same way when they get their behind in the crack. We are by nature very independant minded and to govern Algerian is not an easy task. Like I said in one of these threads , that the only thing we have in common with our political apparatus, is that we share a country, that both love and jalously protect and defend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Dude what exactly does Egypt has that Israel or Turkey don't have & also have some better stuff ?
> 
> The M1As no matter how good they maybe aren't exactly going to set the world on fire against the Merkava IIIs or IVs not without the A2 upgrade that none of them has. They're not even better than the Leopard 2NGs, the Leopard 1T & the probable Altays the Turks are going to come with.



Let's see the great difference between M1A1 and M1A2 (Oh Genius):

M1A2 (Baseline): Production began in 1992 (77 built for the US and more than 600 M1s upgraded to M1A2, 315 for Saudi Arabia, 218 for Kuwait). *The M1A2 offers the tank commander an independent thermal sight and ability to, in rapid sequence, shoot at two targets without the need to acquire each one sequentially, also 2nd generation depleted uranium armor mesh*[citation needed].

However, Egyptians upgraded it with "the tank commander an independent thermal sight and ability to, in rapid sequence, shoot at two targets without the need to acquire each one sequentially":






Egyptian Abrams M1A1 is a match to Israeli Merkava 4 and superior to Merkava 3 in terms of speed, gun power, sight systems, Armour, crew protection, survivability, fire control systems and electronics. The same does with the Turkish Leopard 2A4, the superiority here goes to Egypt as Israel has 390 Merkava Mark IV and Turkey has 339 while Egypt have 1130 M1A1. This is regarding high quality tanks. Meduim quality, Egypt has 1,716 M60 2000, 34 T-80, and Israel has 780 MK-III, 1049 Magach 7, 560 Magach 6, Turkey 391 Leopard 1, and 1000 M60 TT/TTS. for low quality, Egypt has 425 Ramses II, 500 T-62 (upgraded), 340 T-55 (upgraded), Israel has 200 Magach 5, 350 Centurion (Israeli Magach 7/6/5 are in storage), Tukey has 1400 M48A5T2.

Armored Personnel Carrier, Anti tank vehicles:
Israel: 3500
Egypt: 10000
Turkey: 6000


[/QUOTE]



Armstrong said:


> Both the Turks & the Israelis have much better Artillery, APCs & IFVs than their Egyptian Counterparts.


Artillery:

Artillery

Self propelled howitzers
*M109A1/A2 155 mm self-propelled howitzer (420)*
*M109A5 155 mm self-propelled howitzer (201)*
SPH 122 mm 122 mm self-propelled howitzer (D-30 howitzer on M109 A2 chassis) (locally assembled from kits) (124)
M110A2 203 mm self-propelled howitzer (144)
Self propelled mortars
M120 120 mm mortar carrier on modified T-55 tank chassis (120)
M1064A3 self-propelled M120 120 mm mortar carrier (160)
M106A2 self-propelled M30 107 mm mortar carrier (150)
M125A2 self-propelled M29 81 mm mortar carrier (350)
[edit]Field artillery
[edit]Howitzers
D-20 152 mm towed field gun howitzer (150)
D-30M 122 mm towed field howitzer (600) (Manufactured locally - production as needed)[74]
[edit]Field guns
S-23 180 mm towed field heavy gun (24)
*GH 52 155 mm towed field gun w/APU (400) (Being manufactured locally under license - production as needed)
*M-46 130 mm towed field gun (420) (Manufactured locally - production as needed)[76]
Type 59-1M 130 mm towed field gun (150)
D-74 122 mm towed field gun (148)
Type 60 122 mm towed field gun (148)
M1944 100 mm towed field gun (200)
Mortars
M240 240 mm (24)
M1943 160 mm (160)
M-43 120 mm (240)
2B11 Sani 120 mm (300)
M120 120 mm (560)
Helwan UK-2 120 mm (600), Egyptian version of the M-43[77]
M30 107 mm (390)
2B14 Podnos 82 mm (750)
Helwan M-69 82 mm (1,250), Egyptian version of the 82-PM-37
M252 81 mm mortar system (1,750)
M224 Mortar 60 mm mortar system (1,800)
Helwan 60 mm (2,500), Egyptian modified variant of the Chinese Type 63-1.
Multiple rocket launcher
VAP-80: 80 mm towed/self propelled non-guided rocket system of 12 tubes arranged in 3 rows of 4: Range: 8 km: (250 launcher units)[81]
RL-812 TLC 107 mm towed non-guided rocket system of 12 tubes arranged in 3 rows of 4: Range 9 km: (96 launcher units)[82][83]
PRL81: 107 mm non-guided rocket system of a single tube based on a tripod stand: Range: 8 km, Egyptian modified version of the Type 63 multiple rocket launcher: (250 launcher units)[83][84]
Sakr-4 also known as PRL111:122 mm non-guided rocket system of a single tube based on a tripod stand: Range: 10.8 km: (120 launcher units)[68][85]
Sakr-8:122 mm non-guided rocket system of 2 or 3 tubes based on a tripod stand or a Jeep: Range: 10.8 km, Egyptian modified version of the BM21: (48 launcher units)
Sakr-10:122 mm self-propelled non-guided rocket system of 4 tubes arranged in 2 rows of 2 on a tripod stand or a Jeep: Range: 10.8 km, Egyptian modified version of the BM-21: (50 Launcher Units)[68]
BM-21 122 mm non-guided rocket system of 40 tubes arranged in 4 rows of 10: Range: 20.8 km: (215 launcher units)
Sakr-18 (Known as RL-21):122 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system of 30 tubes arranged in 3 rows of 10: Range: 20.8 km, Egyptian modified version of the BM21: (72 launcher units)[68]
Sakr-30 (Known as RC-21):122 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system of 40 tubes arranged in 4 rows of 10: Range: 30 km, Egyptian modified version of the BM-21: (130 launcher units)[68]
Sakr-36: 122 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system of 40 tubes arranged in 4 rows of 10: Range: 36 km, enhanced range Egyptian modified version of the BM-21(50 launcher units)[68]
M-51 130 mm self-propelled non-guided rocket system of 16 tubes arranged in 4 rows of 4: Range 8.2 km (36 launcher units)[86]
K-136 Kooryong: 130mm 36-round multiple rocket launch system (36 Launchers) (Range: 36 km)
Sakr-45: 227 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system, Range: 45 km, Egyptian licensed built version of the M270 rocket combined with the traditional Sakr-36 6X6 launching truck system of 12 tubes arranged in 2 rows of 6 (20 launcher units)
*M270: 227 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system of 12 tubes arranged in 2 rows of 6: (48 launcher units)
*Range with M26 rocket ammunition: 32 km
Range with M26A1/A2 ammunition: 45 km
Range with M30 ammunition: 45 km
BM-24: 240 mm self-propelled battlefield rocket system of 12 tubes arranged in 2 rows of 6: Range 11 km (48 launcher units)


Armstrong said:


> The Egyptians have no ATGM that is better than what the Israelis or the Turks have ! They (the Turks & the Israelis) have the same TOWs. RPG7s & Hellfires but also their own domestic designs either coming up (for the Turks) or already there (Spike, Nimrod, LAHAT etc.) for the Israelis.
> The Egyptian MANPADs aren't a game-changer either & the Turks have the Stingers better integrated with their Aselsan designed vehicles.
> 
> 
> Armstrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heck the Egyptian Army doesn't even field better equipment when compared with their Pakistani Counterparts *& you're comparing them with a NATO member country & the US's spoiled child.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE : Okay so I don't know what I'm talking about but do you have to relish making me look like a fool !  

By the way - You're wrong; copy pasting Wikipedia is a pretty easy exercise & I stand by what I said earlier !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE : Okay so I don't know what I'm talking about but do you have to relish making me look like a fool !
> 
> By the way - You're wrong; copy pasting Wikipedia is a pretty easy exercise & I stand by what I said earlier !



It's not copy pasting but rather searching, and that's what respected and educated people who back their claims with sources do. I could have replied to you in much details and info but I have to sleep right now. As you have wasted my time twice I am not going to discuss military stuff with you again, I think this should be fair to both of us.



Ceylal said:


> *Stupidity is your real middle name amigo*, you still didn't answer my question...Why the orange color on the wing tips and the rudder of the Egyptian airforce, since you act like an authority in military matters. If you answer that, you will provide the answer that Armstrong was seeking from you..like killing two bird with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> He letting his oversize dreamy wish of supersized Arabian superpower cloud his brain or too much sugar in his tea...who knows?



Don't take it personally, I wasn't insulting you but rather telling you the truth..., I have never said I am a well educated person in military stuff, and I am not of course, but I was looking for serious guys but...didn't find any. Good night..

And good night Armstrong (fool)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's not copy pasting but rather searching, and that's what respected and educated people who back their claims with sources do. I could have replied to you in much details and info but I have to sleep right now. As you have wasted my time twice I am not going to discuss military stuff with you again, I think this should be fair to both of us.



Okay now I'm angry !  

For every argument of yours there is a counter-argument whether it is comparing muzzle velocity of 120 mm (Rheinmetal's) that the M1As use or the IMI one that the Merkavas use, whether its the APS or any of those other things but why get bogged down in any of that ! 

But these guys seem to have their sh*t in order & have factored it all in (do read how they ranked it...its interesting !) & this what they have to say : Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Okay now I'm angry !
> 
> For every argument of yours there is a counter-argument whether it is comparing muzzle velocity of 120 mm (Rheinmetal's) that the M1As use or the IMI one that the Merkavas use, whether its the APS or any of those other things but why get bogged down in any of that !
> 
> But these guys seem to have their sh*t in order & have factored it all in (do read how they ranked it...its interesting !) & this what they have to say : Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2013



Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2013 is a real joke man. When I say Egyptian land force is stronger than the Israeli one I know what I am talking about, massive numbers of modern/upgarded IFVs, ATVs, APCs, ARVs, AIMVs, Tanks, Artillery, Multiple rocket launchers. I tried to count on you since yesterday to check them as I need a full day or two to make a good comparison among the three land forces. Air defense force is as well far more advanced and outnumber the Turkish one and stronger than the Israeli one. For air force Israel is stronger of course. Again, this is not because it's Egypt as I (god forbid) am not Egyptian, I am being realistic and logical here while I don't know what you are trying to do here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2013 is a real joke man. When I say Egyptian land force is stronger than the Israeli one I know what I am talking about, massive numbers of modern/upgarded IFVs, ATVs, APCs, ARVs, AIMVs, Tanks, Artillery, Multiple rocket launchers. I tried to count on you since yesterday to check them as I need a full day or two to make a good comparison among the three land forces. Air defense force is as well far more advanced and outnumber the Turkish one and stronger than the Israeli one. For air force Israel is stronger of course. Again, this is not because it's Egypt as I (god forbid) am not Egyptian, I am being realistic and logical here while I don't know what you are trying to do here.



They did all the counting for you - the APCs, the IFVs, the MBTs, the Artillery pieces - the lot of them & then ranked them ! 

But I'm sure you know best !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> They did all the counting for you - the APCs, the IFVs, the MBTs, the Artillery pieces - the lot of them & then ranked them !
> 
> But I'm sure you know best !



I think you are better than this, Ethiopia is 29 and Spain is 30? Kenya is 46 and UAE is 58? not to mention the rest, 

Good night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think you are better than this, Ethiopia is 29 and Spain is 30? Kenya is 46 and UAE is 58? not to mention the rest,
> 
> Good night...



Good Night !  

I'd sing praises of the Egyptian Army (or any Arab Army for that matter) when they've actually bested or at least reached a stalemate with a nation the size of a date seed even once despite outnumbering it from all sides ! 

But did you even go through their method of ranking ? They accounted for so much !


----------



## Arabi21

That's true of all the Arab nations who were not directly involved like Egypt and Syria, Algeria provided men, military equipment and even paid the Soviets to buy and replace Egyptian military equip at a time when Algeria was not as economically fortunate as it is today and was in debt.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Good Night !
> 
> I'd sing praises of the Egyptian Army (or any Arab Army for that matter) when they've actually bested or at least reached a stalemate with a nation the size of a date seed even once despite outnumbering it from all sides !
> 
> But did you even go through their method of ranking ? They accounted for so much !



Why are you getting offensive? This specific discussion regarding Egypt has nothing to do with Arabs, weirdo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why are you getting offensive? This specific discussion regarding Egypt has nothing to do with Arabs, weirdo!



Where am I getting offensive ?  

I simply built on your argument that if the Egyptian Army is one of the best in the Arab World, if not the Muslim World, & it along with a dozen other countries supporting it during its 3-4 wars with a country the size of Israel & the paltry manpower that the Israelis had haven't been able to best them in combat once then how can one say that its better than the Israeli Army ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Where am I getting offensive ?
> 
> I simply built on your argument that if the Egyptian Army is one of the best in the Arab World, if not the Muslim World, & it along with a dozen other countries supporting it during its 3-4 wars with a country the size of Israel & the paltry manpower that the Israelis had haven't been able to best them in combat once then how can one say that its better than the Israeli Army ?


We are talking here about Egyptian army in 2012, 48 and 67 wars have their own conditions. (as you insist it's about Arabs) If you are wiling to talk about Arabs soldiers in wars regardless of time, I would like you to read history, it's like you are talking like Pakistan has won a single war in it's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We are talking here about Egyptian army in 2012, 48 and 67 wars have their own conditions. (as you insist it's about Arabs) If you are wiling to talk about Arabs soldiers in wars regardless of time, I would like you to read history, it's like you are talking like Pakistan has won a single war in it's history.



Yes we are & we're talking about an Israeli Army in 2012 too armed with some of the finest weaponry produced either by the United States or their own domestic industry ! Thinking that somehow what Israel fields is somehow qualitatively inferior to what anyone in their neighborhood has is fallacious to say the least. 

Furthermore the stroll down history was to impress upon you that for whatever reason you're rating Egypt or others over Israel simply because one has the quantitative edge too is fallacious for history has proved time & again that Israel outnumbered from all sides has held its own reasonably well to sometimes brilliantly well ! 

No Pakistan hasn't won a single war she has fought against an enemy 10 times her size, fielding an army 4 times her size, an air force 3 times her size, a navy 10 times her size & an economy 15 times her size but we've done mighty well compared to what Arab Nations have against a country that is dwarfed by even the Province I'm living in right now never mind the country despite outnumbering it vastly & from all sides. If you really want to distort my comment to imply as if I was having a dig at Arabs & in the process have a dig at Pakistan then know that Pakistan is a country created 65 years ago & so were most Arab Countries created about the same time; but if you want to talk about the wars my people have been involved in regardless of time then know that our people, from the fiercely independent Pashtuns of the North-West, the Baloch of the South-West, the Punjabis of the East & the Sindhis of South have had a warrior past & a civilization that exceeds what the Arabs ever came up with. 

Don't misconstrue my comments & tempt me to take digs at you ! 

The Egyptian Army, no matter how well equipped it maybe, holds no qualitative advantage over the Israelis or the Turks & little to no quantitative advantage over either of them. If we were to factor in force-multipliers & the Airforce that gap is widened even further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yes we are & we're talking about an Israeli Army in 2012 too armed with some of the finest weaponry produced either by the United States or their own domestic industry ! Thinking that somehow what Israel fields is somehow qualitatively inferior to what anyone in their neighborhood has is fallacious to say the least.
> 
> Furthermore the stroll down history was to impress upon you that for whatever reason you're rating Egypt or others over Israel simply because one has the quantitative edge too is fallacious for history has proved time & again that Israel outnumbered from all sides has held its own reasonably well to sometimes brilliantly well !
> 
> No Pakistan hasn't won a single war she has fought against an enemy 10 times her size, fielding an army 4 times her size, an air force 3 times her size, a navy 10 times her size & an economy 15 times her size but we've done mighty well compared to what Arab Nations have against a country that is dwarfed by even the Province I'm living in right now never mind the country despite outnumbering it vastly & from all sides. If you really want to distort my comment to imply as if I was having a dig at Arabs & in the process have a dig at Pakistan then know that Pakistan is a country created 65 years ago & so were most Arab Countries created about the same time; but if you want to talk about the wars my people have been involved in regardless of time then know that our people, from the fiercely independent Pashtuns of the North-West, the Baloch of the South-West, the Punjabis of the East & the Sindhis of South have had a warrior past & a civilization that exceeds what the Arabs ever came up with.
> 
> Don't misconstrue my comments & tempt me to take digs at you !
> 
> The Egyptian Army, no matter how well equipped it maybe, holds no qualitative advantage over the Israelis or the Turks & little to no quantitative advantage over either of them. If we were to factor in force-multipliers & the Airforce that gap is widened even further.



Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

BLACKEAGLE said:


> as I *(god forbid)* am not Egyptian


Why so...?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Yes we are & we're talking about an Israeli Army in 2012 too armed with some of the finest weaponry produced either by the United States or their own domestic industry ! Thinking that somehow what Israel fields is somehow qualitatively inferior to what anyone in their neighborhood has is fallacious to say the least.
> 
> Furthermore the stroll down history was to impress upon you that for whatever reason you're rating Egypt or others over Israel simply because one has the quantitative edge too is fallacious for history has proved time & again that Israel outnumbered from all sides has held its own reasonably well to sometimes brilliantly well !
> 
> No Pakistan hasn't won a single war she has fought against an enemy 10 times her size, fielding an army 4 times her size, an air force 3 times her size, a navy 10 times her size & an economy 15 times her size but we've done mighty well compared to what Arab Nations have against a country that is dwarfed by even the Province I'm living in right now never mind the country despite outnumbering it vastly & from all sides. If you really want to distort my comment to imply as if I was having a dig at Arabs & in the process have a dig at Pakistan then know that Pakistan is a country created 65 years ago & so were most Arab Countries created about the same time; but if you want to talk about the wars my people have been involved in regardless of time then know that our people, from the fiercely independent Pashtuns of the North-West, the Baloch of the South-West, the Punjabis of the East & the Sindhis of South have had a warrior past & a civilization that exceeds what the Arabs ever came up with.
> 
> Don't misconstrue my comments & tempt me to take digs at you !
> 
> The Egyptian Army, no matter how well equipped it maybe, holds no qualitative advantage over the Israelis or the Turks & little to no quantitative advantage over either of them. If we were to factor in force-multipliers & the Airforce that gap is widened even further.


Read before talking, plz.
Israel outnumbered Arabs in 1948 war, Arab states were either newly dependent or under British/French mandates, aome of their troops fought literally with camels, while Israel got all support from Western countries.
srael: 29,677 initially rising to 117,500 by March 1949. This includes the entire military personnel count&#8212;both combat units and logistical units.	

Egypt: 10,000 initially, rising to 20,000
Iraq: 3,000 initially, rising to 15,000&#8211;18,000
Syria: 2,500&#8211;5,000
Transjordan: 8,000&#8211;12,000
Lebanon: 1,000
Saudi Arabia: 800&#8211;1,200
Yemen: 300
Arab Liberation Army: 3,500&#8211;6,000.

However they managed to save:





1948 Arab

While for 1967 war it was a defeat, however Arab air forces didn't have a chance to fight and were destroyed on the ground by surprise. Arabs used to get downgraded arms from USSR while Israel got the best available in American inventory as much as they requested for free or as loans. That's why Egypt cut off ties with USSR after 1073.

India and Pakistan armies were a match and Pakistan was supported by both China and USA.

I wasn't talking about quantity but rather quality. Would you plz check the types and compare for yourself, just once.


----------



## Arabi21

The Arab nations did Receive downgraded equipment compared to Israel and still continue to do so. However the Arab militaries need to overcome this via domestic production. Are any of the Arab nations developing their own hardware particular Algeria if any one knows.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Read before talking, plz.
> Israel outnumbered Arabs in 1948 war, Arab states were either newly dependent or under British/French mandates, aome of their troops fought literally with camels, while Israel got all support from Western countries.
> srael: 29,677 initially rising to 117,500 by March 1949. This includes the entire military personnel count&#8212;both combat units and logistical units.
> 
> Egypt: 10,000 initially, rising to 20,000
> Iraq: 3,000 initially, rising to 15,000&#8211;18,000
> Syria: 2,500&#8211;5,000
> Transjordan: 8,000&#8211;12,000
> Lebanon: 1,000
> Saudi Arabia: 800&#8211;1,200
> Yemen: 300
> Arab Liberation Army: 3,500&#8211;6,000.
> 
> However they managed to save:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Arab
> 
> While for 1967 war it was a defeat, however Arab air forces didn't have a chance to fight and were destroyed on the ground by surprise. Arabs used to get downgraded arms from USSR while Israel got the best available in American inventory as much as they requested for free or as loans. That's why Egypt cut off ties with USSR after 1073.
> 
> India and Pakistan armies were a match and Pakistan was supported by both China and USA.
> 
> I wasn't talking about quantity but rather quality. Would you plz check the types and compare for yourself, just once.



That as ludicrous as asserting that Pakistan should have lost the Indo-Pak war of '48 because we hadn't any army...heck even my Grandpa, as part of the British Indian Army, was posted overseas, as were most Muslims soldiers who choose Pakistan ! Imagine how short we were on manpower that we had to ask our Tribal Pashtuns to help us out because we didn't have any guns, there wasn't a single Ordinance Factory in Pakistan & our spares from India arrived well after the war. And yet we control 37% of Kashmir with India controlling 43% ! 

It is foolish to assume that somehow Pakistani & Indian Armies were evenly matched; when you've got an Army that 4 times your size backed up by an economy thats 15 times your sized you buy some pretty nice sh*t & they did. They were flying Mig 21s as far back as the '60s; they were qualitatively & quantitatively superior to Pakistan in every single conflict that we've ever fought. 

As far as the '67 defeat thats as ludicrous as us Pakistanis claiming that somehow we should be cut some slack for our '71 defeat to India whereby our army (a 100,000 men) fighting a 1000 kms away from the nearest base & embroiled in a civil war for 9 months against an Indian backed guerrilla force & an angry population that outnumbered us from all sides & exponentially more so finally succumbed to Indian intervention in the closing stages of that year. 

And China didn't even build good stuff till the '90s...what backing are you talking about ? 

And we were sanctioned by the US for whole swathes of our history to the point where after the '65 we needed to buy substandard Chinese F-6s just to have an air force. 

And I did compare them ! 

Do tell me what answer to the Egyptians have for the many number of ATGMs that Israel & now Turkey is set employ ? 

Do tell me what APS system do the M1As come with ? If a couple of rounds from an RPG-7 are enough to disable them then one doesn't need to be a rocket scientist to imagine what the TOWs, the Spikes, the LAHATS & the Turkish domestic ATGMs are going to do. 

Israel employs some of the best Air-Defenses in the world right now which covers their area exponentially well which means their David's Slings & Iron Domes are going to take care quite well of either incoming air-craft or SRBMs that the Egyptian Army employs. 

Coming to the Air force itself what do you honestly think are 200 or so F-16s many of whom aren't even MLUed are going to do against the Stukas & the F-15s all of whom are BVR equipped & have some of the best ECM suites in the world. In tandem with the Ground Air Defenses the assets & the capability as the disposal of the IAF would make it virtually impossible for Egypt to either have anything close to air supremacy over Israeli Air space or support their Ground Offensive with consolidated Air-Support ! 

So I'm saying this just for the heck of it ! The Israeli Army & the Turkish Army are by far the best in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

For all the military prowess Israel has it didn't fair to well against hizboallah. They lost Alot of merkavs to atgms. military Hardware is fine but an armies heart and beliefs play a major role. Israeli soldiers are not to keen on dying and if sustain enough Casualties would they fight on. Pakistan is the best example of this, outnumbered by India but faired Well because the Pakistani soldiers were not scared of dying to the point there are stories they destroyed tanks with explosives Strapped to them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

How many frigates and corvettes Algerian Navy have?


----------



## inttic

Hi Gyp
Algeria have 12 corvettes and 10 frigates and 6 Submarines and 2 LPD ( some of them under construction) and there r some report about 6 fremm to Algeria if u want i will give u the statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

@Armstrong
There will never be another 1967 for Israel for sure. It could be worse if Nuclear comes into play but it could never be equal to 1967 anymore. Egypt will not be a push over despite it is far weaker than Israel.



inttic said:


> Hi Gyp
> Algeria have 12 corvettes and 10 frigates and 6 Submarines and 2 LPD ( some of them under construction) and there r some report about 6 fremm to Algeria if u want i will give u the statistics.



Pretty strong navy. Who Algeria suppose to fight? It has no animosity with any of its neighbor.

Are you sure about the number of boats???
Wiki only says Algeria operates 3 frigates and 3 corvette from early 80's
Few new ones on the pipeline though which I believe will replace the older ones. The current fleet is really really old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi21

From what I am aware of Algeria has 3 Koni class frigates but is in the process of getting 2 meko a200 frigates. The navy also has 3 Nanuchka class corvettes and is getting hold of Steregushchy-class corvettes also. As well as small number of kilo submarines the navy has westland and super lynx helicopters at its disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## inttic

Wiki (English version Is not a reliable source)
Corvettes
3 Djebel Chenoua




&#1616;&#1616;2 Corvettes Graba (under construction in Algeria )








3 Nanuchka class corvette




2 tigr r under construction





3 Nakhoda Ragam class corvettes 









Frigates

4 MEKO A200 (under construction,two of them built in Algeria)





3 F-22A from China
Asian Defense: Algeria buying Chinese frigates
China Air and Naval Power: Recent Chinese exports in helicopter and ships

and an other report sad that is 6 not 3 !!!!
????: ??????? ????? ??????? ????? ????? ??????? ?????

6 italians FREMM frigates 
Algérie et Italie signent un contrat militaire pour 4 milliards d
Commesse a rischio, incertezza a Riva | Liguria | Levante | Il Secolo XIX

The Global Naval Vessels and Surface Combatants Market 2011-2021 - Country Analysis... -- NEW YORK, June 14, 2012 /PRNewswire/ --

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## inttic

AND 3 Koni class frigate developed last year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Inttic, a small precision...The chinese will provide only the hull...Motoring,electronics,and armement will be done elsware...


----------



## inttic

Ceylal said:


> Inttic, a small precision...The chinese will provide only the hull...Motoring,electronics,and armement will be done elsware...



Are you sure Ceylal ? the reports sad that the frigates will be constructed completelyin China.
this frigates will be equipped with some western tech :

32cellules VL (Vertical Launch) HQ-16 (SA-N-12) d&#8217;une portée de 35kms et pouvant traiter des cibles évoluant à 

15kms d&#8217;altitude

8missiles Mer-Mer anti-navires C-803.

6torpilles Yu-7 version évolué des dérivés de Torpilles Franco-Italiennes Alenia A244-S light ASW torpedo et des 

Torpilles américaines Mk 46 Mod. 2 torpedo


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*Algerian S-300 PMU2 Favorit in Algeria

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Algerian forumers, Can you give me some another link forum which somewhat focuses on either Algerian Military or Arab military?


----------



## opz

BordoEnes said:


> Algerian forumers, Can you give me some another link forum which somewhat focuses on either Algerian Military or Arab military?



i think the forum rules prohibit the promotion of other forums ..

if you can read Arabic you can log in Arabic military forums by google or tell me i will send you links for many Arabic forums ..


----------



## BordoEnes

opz said:


> i think the forum rules prohibit the promotion of other forums ..
> 
> if you can read Arabic you can log in Arabic military forums by google or tell me i will send you links for many Arabic forums ..



I actually want an international Arab Military forum, Where they speak english. If you can find one it would be much appreciated.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BordoEnes said:


> I actually want an international Arab Military forum, Where they speak english. If you can find one it would be much appreciated.


 
We do not have one. Only four Arab defense forums in Arabic. Use Google translation, from English to Arabic. Why not to learn Arabic, it is good...


----------



## opz

BordoEnes said:


> I actually want an international Arab Military forum, Where they speak english. If you can find one it would be much appreciated.



sorry dude , all our forums use Arabic language only ..

i think your now in the right location ..

by the way , i'm a big fan of Anime


----------



## BordoEnes

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We do not have one. Only four Arab defense forums in Arabic. Use Google translation, from English to Arabic. Why not to learn Arabic, it is good...



I can read arabic but cant understand two word :p



opz said:


> sorry dude , all our forums use Arabic language only ..
> 
> i think your now in the right location ..
> 
> by the way , i'm a big fan of Anime



Dude, You would be surprized on how many people here watch anime


----------



## inttic

Hi BordoEnes
If u understand French; there is an Algerian forum ( FORCESDZ) .


----------



## inttic

S-300 the best anti-ballistic missile, anti-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

* Algerian Nanuchka's weapons trial after a recent upgrade.*















[/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> * Algerian Nanuchka's weapons trial after a recent upgrade.*


[/QUOTE]

Brother How many Frigates and War Ships which you have by this month of Janaury 2013 and what are you going to get in near future ?


----------



## Ceylal

what are you going to get in near* future* ?[/QUOTE]
The Algerian Navy is going through rapid changes in number of acquisitions in new ships with some technological tranfers to uprade our existing ship buildings yard. It is for the moment hard to pinpoint exactly the number or the armement to be utilised on the new vessels.
For the time being what has been verified is the follwing
-2 submarine 636 
-2 Lpd's one built in Italy , the other in Algeria
-4 meko 200 2 deliveed in Germani and 2 build localy
-3 hulls being built for a modular configuration in China, [some sources advance a nbr of 6 units] with German motoring, electronic, and defence system shopped elsewere.

For the existing units, the majority have been renovated and upgraded and some scrapped. But the actual navy force is large and strong enough to deter any attack of the Algerian shores.

Video of the sea trial after upgrade of the Algerian Nanuchka


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> what are you going to get in near* future* ?


The Algerian Navy is going through rapid changes in number of acquisitions in new ships with some technological tranfers to uprade our existing ship buildings yard. It is for the moment hard to pinpoint exactly the number or the armement to be utilised on the new vessels.
For the time being what has been verified is the follwing
-2 submarine 636 
-2 Lpd's one built in Italy , the other in Algeria
-4 meko 200 2 deliveed in Germani and 2 build localy
-3 hulls being built for a modular configuration in China, [some sources advance a nbr of 6 units] with German motoring, electronic, and defence system shopped elsewere.

For the existing units, the majority have been renovated and upgraded and some scrapped. But the actual navy force is large and strong enough to deter any attack of the Algerian shores.

Video of the sea trial after upgrade of the Algerian Nanuchka





[/QUOTE]
What is LPD ? and submarines you mentioned are they other than those two new diesel which you got recently ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What *is LPD* ?



It's mainly a vessel designed for invasion or for troop support...can carry up to 4 helicopters, 400 troops and about 30 tanks along with landing vessels.



>


Fincantieri: Riva Trigoso, al via costruzione nave militare - Shipping e Cantieri - Mare - ANSA.it

Enhanced S.Giusto (export)
8.800 t
143x21x5 m
20 kts














[/quote]





> and *submarines* you mentioned are they other than those two new diesel which you got recently ?



They are actually 4 submarine in activity and 2 ordered to be delivered in few months


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> It's mainly a vessel designed for invasion or for troop support...can carry up to 4 helicopters, 400 troops and about 30 tanks along with landing vessels.
> 
> 
> Fincantieri: Riva Trigoso, al via costruzione nave militare - Shipping e Cantieri - Mare - ANSA.it
> 
> Enhanced S.Giusto (export)
> 8.800 t
> 143x21x5 m
> 20 kts







They are actually 4 submarine in activity and 2 ordered to be delivered in few months[/QUOTE]
Why on earth you are buying 3 of them Man you gotta be kidding or joking Man if you are going to get them with lot of Frigates and Submarines that will be awesome


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> It's mainly a vessel designed for invasion or for troop support...can carry up to 4 helicopters, 400 troops and about 30 tanks along with landing vessels.
> 
> 
> Fincantieri: Riva Trigoso, al via costruzione nave militare - Shipping e Cantieri - Mare - ANSA.it
> 
> Enhanced S.Giusto (export)
> 8.800 t
> 143x21x5 m
> 20 kts







They are actually 4 submarine in activity and 2 ordered to be delivered in few months[/QUOTE]
And are they fitted with any kind of missiles ?


----------



## Ceylal

zarvan,
There is enough information in this forum...you need to go trough the posted pages, but to answer your last question...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## inttic

The Kilo class is the NATO reporting name for a military diesel-electric submarine that is made in Russia. The original version of the vessels were designated Project 877 Paltus (Turbot) in Russia. There is also a more advanced version, designated as Improved Kilo in the west, and Project 636 Varshavyanka in Russia. The Kilo will be succeeded by the Lada class submarine, which began sea trials in 2005.

The boats are mainly intended for anti-shipping and anti-submarine operations in relatively shallow waters. Original Project 877 boats are equipped with Rubikon MGK-400 sonar system (with NATO reporting name Shark Gill), which includes a mine detection and avoidance sonar MG-519 Arfa (with NATO reporting name Mouse Roar). Newer Project 636 boats are equipped with improved MGK-400EM, with MG-519 Afra also upgraded to MG-519EM. The improved sonar systems have reduced the number of operators needed by sharing the same console via automation.


----------



## Zarvan

inttic said:


> AND 3 Koni class frigate developed last year



So at the end when they all will be developed how many total frigates Corvettes and Submarines you will have with those 4 LPD ?


----------



## Ceylal

Missile equipping the the Algerian Kilos

www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=9549&u=12183245


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Parachutiste

paras_10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service

para_s10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service

btr_1_10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Superhind





Algerian border gards






Algerian Paratroopers a In Amenas.




*


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Missile equipping the the Algerian Kilos
> 
> 3m-14e10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service



So by 2020 How many frigates corvttes and Submarines will be part of Algerian Navy ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan...


3 *Frégates Koni Class* 
901 Rais Korsou.
902 Rais Kellich.
903 Mourad Rais.

4 *Submarine Kilo Class (2 project 877EKM + 2 project 636M*).
012 El Hadj Slimane.
013 Rais Hadj Mubarek.
021 Akram Pacha
022 

3 *Corvettes Nanuchka 2 Class*
801 Rais Hamidou.
802 Salah Rais.
803 Rais Ali.

3 *Corvettes Djebel Chenoua Class*
351 Djebel Chenoua.
352 El-Chihab.
353 El-Kirch.

10 *Patrol boat Kebir Class*
341 El-Yadekh.
342 El-Mourakeb.
343 El Kechef.
344 El Moutarid.
345 El Rassed.
346 El Djari.
347 El Saher.
348 El Moukadem.
354 El-Mayher.
355 El-Wafi

8 *Patrouilleurs de Classe Osa II*

*2 Landing ship Kalaat Class* to be renovated by Navantia
472 Kalaat Beni Hammad
473 Kalaat Beni Rached



*1 Training Ship*
937 Soummam

*20 patrouilleurs Ocea* type FPB-98

3 *Ocean Tug boat
*


* Future Ships:*

4 Frégates multimissions ( 2 Meko A200 SAN modified)

6-8 Corvettes (2500-3000 T)

2 Submarines

2 LPD's San Georgio Class

Unknown number of Supply chips


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Zarvan...
> 
> 
> 3 *Frégates Koni Class*
> 901 Rais Korsou.
> 902 Rais Kellich.
> 903 Mourad Rais.
> 
> 4 *Submarine Kilo Class (2 project 877EKM + 2 project 636M*).
> 012 El Hadj Slimane.
> 013 Rais Hadj Mubarek.
> 021 Akram Pacha
> 022
> 
> 3 *Corvettes Nanuchka 2 Class*
> 801 Rais Hamidou.
> 802 Salah Rais.
> 803 Rais Ali.
> 
> 3 *Corvettes Djebel Chenoua Class*
> 351 Djebel Chenoua.
> 352 El-Chihab.
> 353 El-Kirch.
> 
> 10 *Patrol boat Kebir Class*
> 341 El-Yadekh.
> 342 El-Mourakeb.
> 343 El Kechef.
> 344 El Moutarid.
> 345 El Rassed.
> 346 El Djari.
> 347 El Saher.
> 348 El Moukadem.
> 354 El-Mayher.
> 355 El-Wafi
> 
> 8 *Patrouilleurs de Classe Osa II*
> 
> *2 Landing ship Kalaat Class* to be renovated by Navantia
> 472 Kalaat Beni Hammad
> 473 Kalaat Beni Rached
> 
> 
> 
> *1 Training Ship*
> 937 Soummam
> 
> *20 patrouilleurs Ocea* type FPB-98
> 
> 3 *Ocean Tug boat
> *
> 
> 
> * Future Ships:*
> 
> 4 Frégates multimissions ( 2 Meko A200 SAN modified)
> 
> 6-8 Corvettes (2500-3000 T)
> 
> 2 Submarines
> 
> 2 LPD's San Georgio Class
> 
> Unknown number of Supply chips


That will be really strong Navy to have between 2020 to 2025 hope none of the ships which you are using today are retired and instead they are upgraded but good job by Algeria hope to hear more good news for Air Force really very soon


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

KILO CLASS PROJECT 636M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

PZL W-3 A SOKOL


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

http://www.imdexasia.com/pdfs/Hot-News-Naval-Market-Jan2013.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## scorpion-rouge35

T-55AMV


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

yeah it's one of Algerian modification

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> T-55AMV



The most good looking T-55 in the world, it looks like T-72 from the front.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

yeah it's one of Algerian modification


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> yeah it's one of Algerian modification



I know, but were they modified? I heard in South Africa or Ukraine.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I know, but were they modified? I heard in South Africa or Ukraine.



Heard wrong! modified and improved at home...


----------



## Ceylal

Very first time that its presence in the ANP is known to the exterior, were acquired more than a decade ago.






T90 pictures showcased in IDEX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Modern Standard Arabic is the official language.[96] Algerian Arabic (Darja) is the language used by the majority of the population. The dialectic variant was also influenced by the French language.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

BM-21






BM-30 Smerch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madmusti

When the Algerian Army will Invade France ?


----------



## Ceylal

madmusti said:


> When the Algerian Army will *Invade France* ?



we don't need to, we are already there...Marseille is our 49th wilaya...Didn't you know it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madmusti

Ceylal said:


> we don't need to, we are already there...Marseille is our 49th wilaya...Didn't you know it?



Yes ,that´s it´s True


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

BM-21 Grad






BM-30 Smerch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

MIG-29S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BARBARIAN WARRIOR

nice pics my friends


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> we don't need to, we are already there...Marseille is our 49th wilaya...Didn't you know it?




Wow,nice attitude towards a country who received your countrymen and offered them a better home,you flee there,ask asylum and then start to act like this...don't be very surprised when sh#t hits the fan and the masters of the house turn against you,Europe has a history of this things happenning and it's kind of cyclical


----------



## jandk

flamer84 said:


> Wow,nice attitude towards a country who received your countrymen and offered them a better home,you flee there,ask asylum and then start to act like this...don't be very surprised when sh#t hits the fan and the masters of the house turn against you,Europe has a history of this things happenning and it's kind of cyclical



french attitude towards algeria and algerians in france is very racist. algerians have suffered much due to france.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RayKalm

What's with all the banned users?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

SU-24 and MIG-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Headset





AKMS and AKMS + GP-25





Sniper (SVD)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Great info and photo collection. Are there any images of the su30?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

yes


Su-30MKA [Flanker-H]









































Su-30MKR [Flanker-H]











Video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> Su-30MKA [Flanker-H]



Awesome, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

S300-PMU2 Favorit [Sa-20B Gargoyle]











Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: Premières images du S300 PMU2 en Algérie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

MIG-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

PZL W-3A Sokol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

RayKalm said:


> What's with all the *banned *users?



We have a similar scenario of the Syrian conflict. We have a triumiverate of a moderator and two cronies that try to usurp the ideals of this forum.


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Police






*Gendarmerie* equivalent to state police [USA}






Islamist's pimp










Trainers


----------



## Ceylal

mixed pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian army






In the pipeline...

C-17 transport planes






Coastal defence


Club-k


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing.



I wish I could hear an Iraqi saying "Awesome".. It sounds like: Auwwsaham.. Just kidding.
@scorpion-rouge35

Great pictures..


----------



## Ceylal

Planned for delivery in 2020-2025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> Su-30MKA [Flanker-H]



This bird looks fantastic!!


----------



## BDforever

@Ceylal Salam bro , great pictures , thanks for posting, what do you know about Bangladesh ?


----------



## Ceylal

BDforever said:


> @Ceylal Salam bro , great pictures , thanks for posting, what do you know about *Bangladesh* ?


I Know about Bangladesh. A country that elects a female president always get my vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I wish I could hear an Iraqi saying "Awesome".. It sounds like: Auwwsaham.. Just kidding.
> @scorpion-rouge35
> 
> Great pictures..



 I actually have a near perfect english accent, I've been living ere since I was child.



Ceylal said:


> Planned for delivery in 2020-2025



That's a beauty, any idea about the proposed deal?


----------



## Axa-

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They have 240 F-16 man and all were upgraded to C/D versions, *Egyptians land forces is stronger than both Turkey* and Israel, their air defense branch is superior to both, their air force strength is equal to the Turkish one in numbers and types with Turkish advantage in BVR capability, Israeli air force is stronger than both, Turkish navy is stronger then comes Egypt.



How is Egypt landforces stronger than that of Turkey, even Istanbul Police Department has a larger budget and personell then Egyptian landforces. The Turkish land forces, forget about Africa or ME, it is* one *the best in the whole world..


----------



## Ceylal

Police helicopter






Future Algerian Meko 200






Modified Algerian MBP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I Know about Bangladesh. A country that elects a female president always get my vote.



is Algeria seriously planning to get stealth planes by 2025 and how many of them any idea @Ceylal ?



Ceylal said:


> Police helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Algerian Meko 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Algerian MBP


by 2025 how many warships and submarines and fighter planes Algeria is planning to have ?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Alshawi1234 said:


> That's a beauty, any idea about the proposed deal?



magazine and artcile talk 



> *Russia will offer Greece T-50 PAK FA if they buy Su-35*
> 
> "Russia will include Greece among the countries that will become the future operators of the Russian 5th generation fighter T-50, if Greece buys the Su-35 and enters the logistic chain of Sukhoi to enable then to support a fighter such as the T-50, "said a spokesman of the manufacturing company from Moscow. For now, however, Greece is not included in the program of the Russian company that calculates its deliveries to more than 600 units - other than Russia and India which are both expected to obtain 400-650 fighters - depending on international developments in relation to intensity of new outbreaks in different regions of the world.
> 
> If Greece goes ahead with the order of the Su-35, in its next purchase of new fighter aircraft, then it will be in the first group of countries to acquire T-50" says the same official.
> 
> "With a favorable economic scenario, the Russian Air Force will acquire 400-450 of the fighter type, according to statements by the Director of the Russian Centre for the analysis of global arms trade, Igor Korotchenko.
> 
> According to him, "A real competitor to T-50 in the near future and then only in economic terms as a performance level of the T-50 is much higher, there will be only the construction of the F-35 Lightning II, and less in construction the F-22, because the latter is very expensive to produce - about 250 million U.S. dollars per aircraft with export performance, "said Igor Korotchenko.
> 
> Who are the direct potential customers according to Sukhoi: Algeria with a possible purchase of 24-36 units between 2025-2030, Argentina with 12-24 units between 2035 to 2040, Brazil with 24 to 36 units between 2030-2035, Venezuela with 24-36 units over the period 2027-2032, Vietnam with 12 to 24 units during 2030 to 2035, Egypt with 12 to 24 units from 2040-2045.
> 
> Also referred to on the list is Indonesia (6-12 units 2028 to 2032), Iran (36 to 48 units 2035 to 2040), Kazakhstan (12-24 units 2025 to 2035) China (up 100 units in 2025 -2035 years), Libya (12 to 24 units during the years 2025-2030), Malaysia (12-24 units during the years 2035-2040) and Syria (12-24 units during the years 2025-2030).
> 
> India is expected to acquire at least 250 fighter T-50.
> 
> Namely the production of the aircraft can exceed 1200 units, a number too high for a fifth generation fighter. However it is worth noting that according to the chart of possible orders, export of the T-50 before 2025 is not expected, ten years after its introduction into service in the Russian Air Force. It is the normal time for a new Russian fighter built before export.



Translated into English, fromhttp://www.defencenet.gr/defence/index. ... Itemid=139

other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Sa-8 Gecko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> :
> 
> That's a beauty, any idea about the *proposed deal*?



From historical data, the number to be acquired shoud be closed to 28 units. Details are spotty and kept close to the ANP'S heart...

A1st November's parade






Algerian army participation in Egyptian-Israelis war...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

120 FOX 2 product in algeria /year


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> by *2025* how many warships and submarines and fighter planes Algeria is planning to have ?



For warships, between upgraded, scrapped and a new acquisitions, the Algerian navy is going thru a modernization never seen before. From the bits and pieces of info, they are creating 3 battleship groups totally independants, with an air capability in the image of the United states navy and the british navy. Submarines number will also go crescendo with the role that Algeria has to play with NATO and the African Union.






*Algerian women in the army*














*a young "bidasse" doing his national service*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Army in 1965 [3 years after independence]











*Algerian T55 en route to Egypt (67)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal by 2025 how many fighter planes Algeria will have because it seems that they will take the number to at lest between 200 to 225


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal by 2025 how many fighter planes Algeria will have because it seems that they will take the number to at lest between* 200 to 225*



The number of fighter will remain practically the same within 5-10% of what we have now. Older plane will be phased out and replaced new advanced aircraft. The acquisition parity between providers country will be also kept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian's forces involvement in Northern Mali.*
Source Combat Aircraft, month of mars 2013



> Another unknown in the conflict to date is the* status of Algeria* , and in particular its *air arm* , the most powerful in the region.For some months now , the AAF has forward-deployed Su-30MKA strike fighters, Beech 1900D and other aircrafts closer to the border with Mali.Furthermore , some sources suggest that* reported US drone strikes* in northern Mali in June 2012* were in fact attacks by the AAF*



Similar actions are expected in the problematic borders with Libya. With Tunisia, the Algerian and Tunisian army coordinated their effort in several occasions in the area where the Algerian/Tunisian/Libyan borders converge, to neutralize terroriste convoys.

* helmet worn by the Algerian Hind's pilots.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian landing ship being refurbished and battle systems replaced with latest generation..In Spain













3 Newest Algerian heavy frigates (F28A) being built in China, will be delivered in 35-37 months. Defense and attack systems will not be of Chinese make and be bought of shelf from Algeria's suppliers






Note: the picture is of a Bengladshi frigate F22B

*MIG29S & DZ PILOTS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Ceylal said:


> Planned for delivery in 2020-2025



Algeria and Egypt along with Libya should have joined with the Russian on this program and also take license for the production of Su-30MKK3 at their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

> =Nishan_101;4112066]*Algeria and Egypt along with Libya* should have joined with the Russian on this program and also take license for the production of Su-30MKK3 at their countries.


Algeria is certainly involved with Russia and India in this project and of the Brahmos, to what extend...we don't know. The ANP keeps their dealing close to the vest and from past history of the ANP, she always surprised us...wait and see.

Like this involvement in taking out Elqaida chief's in Mali



> A surprise missile strike in Mali's breakaway province of Azawad killed seven al-Qaeda terrorists last week.
> 
> "The Yahya Abou al-Hammam brigade came under an air attack about 200km north of Timbuktu near Taoudenni," journalist Mohamed Ag Ahmedu told Magharebia.
> 
> He added that the raid targeted a convoy of four vehicles belonging to the brigade linked to al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM). The injured militants sustained "serious" wounds and were receiving treatment at a hospital in Timbuktu, the journalist said.





> "The planes that carried out the attack on the terrorists have something to do with the plane that was seen in Timbuktu sky last Thursday," a Touareg soldier who served in the Malian army told Magharebia on condition of anonymity.





> "I can't say how many people were killed and wounded, and no one can confirm this information," he added. "This is because the attack took place in a remote area of Timbuktu in the depth of desert. However, according to what the Bedouins told me, many people were actually killed or wounded."



*ALGERIAN POLICE*





Arresting an SNP salafist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Libyan and the Mali wars cost Algeria $1bilion



> &#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1571;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591;&#1548; &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1591;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1571;&#1580;&#1607;&#1586;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606;&#1584; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; 2011 &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1600;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548;
> &#1608;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1571;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1604;&#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1605;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;.
> &#1581;&#1584;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1575; &#1593;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1583;&#1606;&#1609;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1606;&#1592;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1608;&#1579;&#1610;&#1602; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1587;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1589;&#1583;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1589;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;. &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1609; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1591;&#1606; &#1576;&#1586;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1581;&#1580;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;.
> &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1605;&#1606; &#1608;&#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1576;&#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606; ''&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1587;'' &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1578;&#1572;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606;&#1548; &#1581;&#1578;&#1609; &#1576;&#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1578;&#1588;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1578;&#1606;&#1593;&#1603;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1590;&#1591;&#1585;&#1576;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1572;&#1587;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593;&#1577; &#1582;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1584; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1601;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1548; &#1580;&#1575;&#1569;&#1578; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1593;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; ''&#1571;&#1582;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1601;&#1610; &#1573;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;''&#1548; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; &#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;.
> &#1608;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1608;&#1578;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1602;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1571;&#1602;&#1581;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1583; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1608; &#1573;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1581;&#1588;&#1583;&#1578; &#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1593;&#1606; 15 &#1571;&#1604;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1583;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1590;&#1593;&#1601; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1573;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577;&#1548; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1602;&#1583; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1591;&#1571; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1586;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1603;&#1610;&#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1604;&#1583;&#1548; &#1571;&#1579;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569; &#1594;&#1586;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; 11 &#1587;&#1606;&#1577;&#1548; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1585;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590;&#1548; &#1608;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1578;&#1610;&#1580;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1608;&#1604; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1581;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1588;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1607;&#1580;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1583;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1608;&#1607;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1605;&#1582;&#1591;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;. &#1608;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1577; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1594;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1604;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1548; &#1608;&#1604;&#1606; &#1578;&#1578;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1587;&#1608;&#1609; &#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1548; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1578;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587;&#1576;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1583; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;.
> &#1608;&#1571;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; ''&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1587;'' &#1576;&#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1571;&#1586;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1593;&#1602;&#1576;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1548; &#1603;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1600;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1603;&#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1585;&#1577; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1571;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1577; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1573;&#1606; &#1579;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1576;&#1610;&#1575; &#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1578;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1601;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581; &#1608;&#1571;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1581;&#1583;&#1575;&#1579;.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

MIG-25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Air refueling

*SU30MKA's refuelling*






*SU24*






Military exchange..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The DZ beast alive and well to snoop and to eliminate potential threats from neighbors and southern Europe..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

52A Missile 7000t (2) cruiser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Another delivery batch of SU30 MKA's and Yak 130 expected in 2014.
The new deliveries will be in the Super SU30 format identical to the VVS one. Also the existing AFF SU30 will be brought up to that format.



> *p://vpk.name/news/87624_bangladesh_z ... redit.html*
> &#1055;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1082;&#1080; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1090;&#1080;&#1087;&#1072; &#1080; &#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081; &#1057;&#1091;-30 &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; 2014 &#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1091;, «&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1090;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;», &#1079;&#1072;&#1103;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083; &#1079;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100; &#1076;&#1080;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072; &#1060;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1078;&#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1090;&#1077;&#1093;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091; (&#1060;&#1057;&#1042;&#1058;&#1057 &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080; &#1042;&#1103;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;&#1074; &#1044;&#1079;&#1080;&#1083;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1085;. &#1042;&#1042;&#1057; &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1102;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1086;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1059;&#1041;&#1057; &#1071;&#1082;-130, &#1085;&#1086; &#1080;&#1093; &#1090;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;.






> Deliveries of these aircraft and Su-30 fighters to Algeria due to start in 2014, "there is no secret," said the deputy director of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) Russia Vyacheslav Dzilkaln. Algerian Air Force are armed with Yak-130, but the exact number is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Those folks look really tough @BLACKEAGLE 

Thanks 4 the amazing pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Those folks look really* tough*



Better believe it...Lately I heard in the news that Saoudis customs, forbade a Pakistani VIP from entering because his name is offensive to Islam. I thought, it was a jealousy the Saoudi police officer who had with a certainty a small penis. Mr. Akbar Zeb, the Pakistani was sent home because of his name.
Algerian forces, on the other hand are the akbar zeb in Africa and in the MENA arab region.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Are you suffering from insomnia man? Off topic garbage can't be posted here. 
GDL Mr. Penis nuts! 

@BLACKEAGLE Check this out^ Lol. 


Ceylal said:


> Better believe it...Lately I heard in the news that Saoudis customs, forbade a Pakistani VIP from entering because his name is offensive to Islam. I thought, it was a jealousy the Saoudi police officer who had with a certainty a small penis. Mr. Akbar Zeb, the Pakistani was sent home because of his name.
> Algerian forces, on the other hand are the akbar zeb in Africa and in the MENA arab region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

I think he meant it for real. Harsh reply?

About Akbar Zeb.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> I think he meant it for real. Harsh reply?
> 
> About Akbar Zeb.


That was a real story, and the pakistani fellow was sent home because of his name...Saoudi Arabia is a moa djizat country...The last one, a Saoudi guy was condemned to be paralysed. That's the country in the forefront of the arab spring along with Qatar to take them to modernity and bring them democracy!
Well you saw how the two mollusk reacted to my reply...I can't see what come next from them...


----------



## Ceylal

On the new order of the Yak 130 UBS
The new order is comprised of 36 units UBS, to the classical role of a trainers, these last units have off the components of a striker..A detachable twin 30mm gun will added as well as the capability of launching smart weaponry and being air refuelled..This is an algerian specification. The 36 units are ready to for delivery.












http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9wk5SCCqHzM/UWia3U7xU5I/AAAAAAAAA_s/UkTSw7P-Sak/s320/ubs2.jpg[img]

[img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-czoxBNVsba0/UWia40vNYXI/AAAAAAAAA_0/tZSvTFtjS3Y/s320/ubs1.png








*Yak 130 at Lebourget expo*





Hind MKIII in the Algerian desert..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> On the new order of the Yak 130 UBS
> The new order is comprised of 36 units UBS, to the classical role of a trainers, these last units have off the components of a striker..A detachable twin 30mm gun will added as well as the capability of launching smart weaponry and being air refuelled..This is an algerian specification. The 36 units are ready to for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9wk5SCCqHzM/UWia3U7xU5I/AAAAAAAAA_s/UkTSw7P-Sak/s320/ubs2.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-czoxBNVsba0/UWia40vNYXI/AAAAAAAAA_0/tZSvTFtjS3Y/s320/ubs1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yak 130 at Lebourget expo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hind MKIII in the Algerian desert..


 @Ceylal what kind of missiles and bomb will the be able to launch and how many of them will be able to launch them ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> For the moment we simply don't know...
> 
> Here a somehow a clearer picture of the Yak 130 UBS in Russian colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft is highly maneuverable, equipped with modern airborne equipment and can reach speeds of up to 1060 kilometers per hour. In the combat version of the UBS Yak-130 can carry the gun containers, aircraft bombs and missiles total weight of 3 tons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The Yak 130 UBS will have the ability to take a wide range of smart missiles, including laser-guided, thanks to its Platan laser designation pod, and the variety of bombs and missiles.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Zarvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the moment we simply don't know...
> 
> Here a somehow a clearer picture of the Yak 130 UBS in Russian colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The Yak 130 UBS will have the ability to take a wide range of smart missiles, including laser-guided, thanks to its Platan laser designation pod, and the variety of bombs and missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if it can fight with other planes or not but can definitely provide huge backing to army against enemy tanks and other movements
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Ceylal said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if it can fight with other* planes* or not but can definitely provide huge backing to army against enemy tanks and other movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a specification that was designed uniquely for Algeria at her demand...for COIN operations and to shoulders the Superhind24 MKIII against terrorists activities.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Customs vehicle






Motorbike






National guard
















Presidential Palace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian-Americain navy's cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Future Algerian navy flag ship

http://soldatenglueck.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bw-gorch-****-auslaufen-azoren.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

crowd control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Algeria to acquire a non armed vigilant watch from Lockheed Martin, the contract will be signed by the end of 2003.

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/conte...HOC-Presentations/Wed_1400-Vigilant_Watch.pdf



> ALGERIA
> Surveillance satellite to
> monitor terrorist activities
> Alarmed at the emergence of a jihadist sanctuary in northern Mali, US intelligence is considering providing the
> military heavyweight in North Africa,
> with a surveillance satellite to monitor
> al-Qaida operations in the Sahara region. Algeria has for some months refused US requests that UAVs deployed
> in Burkina Faso and in the southern
> desert of Morocco be allowed to use
> Algerian airspace to track the jihadists. Providing Algeria with spy satellites may turn out to be the short end
> of the stick for the Americans, who say
> al-Qaida is extending its operations
> across Africa.



http://www.geospatialworld.net/uploads/magazine/Geospatial-World-March-2013.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Armed MIG25*






Some of missiles carried by the SU30 MKA











International cooperation..US-Algerian FS south of Tamenrasset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The king air 350ER is a great choice. Excellent serveilence capabilities as well as light transport capibility. Iraq also has a 29 of them, 24 ER versions and 5 ISR versions used for surveillance light/VIP transport.

Any idea about the number of aircraft ordered.

I'm in love with the YAK as well. With air refueling and smart weapon capibility, it comes really close to a fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Any idea about the number of aircraft ordered.


For SAR, there is six of this type and 6 Hisar beechcraft 900. Along with drone Seekers, they have an excellent maillage of the hot border areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

SSC-3 Styx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

AAF's pilots puts the C-17 globemaster thru hellish tests under severe climatic conditions. 6 to 8 units will be acquired.

C-17 in DAAK air force base.










*Relative operating costs C-17, A 400 M, C 130 J-30*






*Relative size and load capacity*






*Algeria's interest in German submarines*



> Meko frigates of the TKMS has already been sold to Turkey, South Africa, Australia, Greece, Portugal and New Zealand. TKMS to include the German HDW-Werft (HDW) in Kiel, which has an excellent reputation in the submarine construction internationally. HDW built in recent years, several submarines to Israel. The yard should also have a good chance to get a large order of the Government of India. According to the NDR it comes to the construction of six submarines. The German offer was on the shortlist for the billion-dollar contract. *Also Algeria*, Egypt and Morocco *are interested in submarines "made in Kiel"*. Navy chief to Egypt, according to the newspaper published in Cairo Al-Ahram, declared: "We have an agreement with Germany to procure two submarines from the latest model 209".



Rüstungsexporte: Algerien, Ägypten und Marokko interessieren sich für Unterseeboote | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE

*Paramount secures a contrat to deliver Marauders to Algeria*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Sisterships


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Moudjahed against the french

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*War of liberation..*












*Travel document*








Remain of a French T6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Naval commandos*
















*Algerian submarine*




*Landing craft*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK

Algerian army is looking pretty nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Early and late 70's

















Mobile artillery in the near future?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

On may2,1962 an OAS bomb in Algiers killed 200 




Naval progress in Algerian LPD's









Pantsir S1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Early and late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile artillery in the near future?



This Artillery will be produced in Algeria and where these LPD are being built and LPD means helicopter carrier ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inttic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Naval rescue exercise with the French near Toulon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

for algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria new Air tankers*.





NATO Meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

A rendering of the new Algerian air tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

DSI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*vantage picture of Algerian pilot in the soviet union*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gendarmerie's helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The future Algerian beast...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian gendarmerie recent JPO.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*Pechora fire drill..*




*Yak 130*





*Minefield clearing*





BMP2 Berezhok 












*Algerian Artillery during Yom kippur war*


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Bless Algeria, you will always continue to prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

scorpion-rouge35 said:


> for algeria



Hey man! Do you happen to have more pics for the Airforce? Thanks!


----------



## Ceylal

*warfare air game between Algeria and Belgium
*








*Algerian Air Force mig21 on their way to Egypt in 1967
*




*Algerian SU7 in the Suez front*





* Algerian T72 on manouvers*


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Algerian assistance to Egypt is well-known and documented. They provided them with logistically and financially help that shall never be forgotten. Up to this day Algerians don't like the Israelis ,to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algerian assistance to Egypt is well-known and documented. They provided them with logistically and financially help that shall never be forgotten. Up to this day *Algerians don't like the Israelis* ,to the best of my knowledge.



Not really, we don't have anything against the Israelis, but we have a problem with occupation, be it by Israel or by Irak of Koweit...and we frawn on that. That is reason, the Algerian government never got involved in Tunisia, Lybia, Egypt or Syria . 
For the two wars that we fought with Israel, Is was, to put it as clearly, in defence of an Arab nation that was aggressed and that was before the Algerian constitution of 1976, that forbid our armed forces to venture out of our borders. If another war [god forbid] flares between Egypt and Israel, depending on geopolitical conjecture at that time , we may or may not participate. Although, it will be a good test for our armed forces as well as for the Israelis. In 73, we lost *one* airplane a MIG17 and the pilot managed to bring his plane back to base where he was assigned to and the pilot was unhurt and landed his bullet riddled plane safely. Algerian Airforce kept the IDF at bay from Cairo sky while our 8 BB (tank brigade) kept Ariel Sharon Armada pinned down at the deversoir. The Algerian contribution kept Egypt from being overrun and we left all that equipment including several squadron of MIG 21 to Egypt when the war ended. And you know, I visited the army museum in Cairo, in the 80's they were not one word or an indice of our participation even though we lost between 67 and the war of attrition around 3000 individuals.





*Soldiers embarking to Egypt..67*


----------



## Ceylal

*Remnants of AQMI eliminated*








*Women officers parading after graduation*






*S300 PMU 2 coverage*






*Algerian Submarine*





*It's reach with Club s cruise missile*






*Algerian special forces(masked faces) training with American green beret*


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

BM-30 Smerch


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Surveillance aircraft Atos*






*Ex Algerian MIG 29 SMT's before being returned to Russia*










Now in operation with the Russian Airforce.





*Algerian 7T-WIU*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian MD's return from Lebanon Summer 2006 






*Repatriation of Algerian citizen during the Israeli/hizb war.*




Algerian Red Crescent in Libanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*New VIP Helicopter for the Algerian Presidence.*












*Sensors and missile protection*
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3912/aw101.jpg[img]
[B]inside configuration rendering[/B]
[img]http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/asian-skies/assets_c/2012/04/AW101VVIP-11-thumb-560x395-155734.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stardust

interesting pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria Involved in Arms Race with Neighboring Countries*
Friday 15 March 2013, Amsterdam


> The Algerian defense industry, which valued US$9.4 billion in 2012, is expected to grow at a CAGR of 6.2% over the forecast period (2013-17) and value US$13.6 billion by 2017. Recent terrorist attacks in the country have necessitated the increased spending on counter-terrorism and counter-insurgency efforts. Another factor driving the country&#8217;s defense spending is Algeria&#8217;s involvement in an arms race with neighboring countries such as Morocco, Libya, and Tunisia, which is further fuelled by Russia&#8217;s eagerness to supply weapons to these countries. An arms race between countries often sparks reactive defense procurements and this is a trend that has been seen in many North African defense procurements over the last decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 1: Algerian Defense Expenditure, 2008-2012
> 
> Algeria has borne the brunt of sustained terror attacks for many years and the recent attack on the In Amenas gas facility, that left 37 workers dead, has further strengthened the government&#8217;s resolve to enhance its defense capabilities. The Defense Ministry&#8217;s recent takeover of the Municipal Guard which was previously under the control of the Ministry of Interior has also warranted large scale defense procurements, with a prime motive to counter terror.
> 
> *Over the forecast period Algeria is expected to make procurements in areas such as C4ISR systems, drones for attack-grade unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), surveillance equipment for ground monitoring, submarines, amphibious ships, naval dockyard infrastructure, fighter jets and associated support systems, armored vehicles, and attack helicopters.*






https://www.asdreports.com/news.asp?pr_id=1242



> Report: Cash-flush Algeria no longer relying on Russia as top military supplier
> Special to WorldTribune.com
> WASHINGTON &#8212; Algeria, the most attractive market in Africa, is
> expected to increase defense spending, a report said.
> An industry report asserted that Algeria would increase military and
> security spending over the next five years. The report by SDI said Algiers
> was expected to spend the majority of its capital expenditure on military
> modernization.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Despite its challenges, Algeria remains one of Africa&#8217;s most attractive
> defense markets, with a defense spending capability that is expected to
> increase in the forecast period primarily owing to increased energy exports and an arms race in the North African region,&#8221; the report, titled &#8220;Future of the Algerian Defense Industry &#8212; Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2017,&#8221; said.
> Released on April 9, the report said Algerian defense spending increased
> by 21.4 percent and reached $10.3 billion in 2013. Through 2017, the North African state, the ninth largest weapons importer, was expected to grow at a rate of 6.2 percent as Algeria seeks Western military equipment.
> &#8220;Furthermore, the opening up of Algeria&#8217;s market to suppliers other than
> those in Russia is expected to make it an exciting proposition for foreign
> companies looking to enter the market either through direct
> government-to-government deals or by establishing joint ventures and
> partnerships,&#8221; the report said. &#8220;During the forecast period, the Algerian
> government is expected to spend the majority of its capital expenditure on
> modernizing its Army, Navy and Air Force.&#8221;
> The report identified Algeria&#8217;s requirements as counter-insurgency amid
> the threat by Al Qaida Organization in the Islamic Maghreb. Algeria&#8217;s
> defense industry has also been undergoing modernization while discussing
> proposals with the Gulf Cooperation Council.
> Algeria, however, has been hampered by what the report termed a high
> level of corruption. SDI said the Algerian defense industry has been marred
> by a lack of transparency in awarding defense contracts, and that Algiers
> failed to define a formal offset policy.
> &#8220;While procurement is supposedly conducted as open competition, in
> reality personal relations and the country from which the supplier is from
> are considered to be influential in decision making,&#8221; the report said. &#8220;The
> Algerian government does not publicly announce its future procurement plans.
> All defense tenders are closed and are sent only to a few specific
> companies.&#8221;


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Romateknica AM-100ALG


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Corvette Chenoua, 100% Algerian built and conception..


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Corvette Chenoua, 100% Algerian built and conception..



Please tell about its weapons systems


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

Ceylal said:


>



The second photo appears to be from Russia, anyway Ceylal you seems to be very up to date on Russian Military developments props


----------



## Arzamas 16

Ceylal, any updates on Mi-28 purchase for Algeria


----------



## Ceylal

Arzamas 16 said:


> Ceylal, any updates on *Mi-28 purchase* for Algeria



Couple pages ago, the M28 I posted being assembled are for Algeria...They were few modifications intoduced since then, but the project is in full speed.


----------



## Ceylal

EX ALGERIAN PRESIDENSIAL HELICOPTER

















MIG 25's PILOT readying for a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

a small compilation su-30mka






SU-30 MKA & MIG-29 NEAR OUM EL BOUAGHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uzair ramay

great seems well equipped...


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria has chosen the Damen 3000 sailing training vessel for its navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Republican guards at Makam Echahid





Algerian navy landing ship maneuvers in the MED 




















* Navy marines*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

@Ceylal

Roughly speaking, how strong is Algerian military? Let's say among African nations, where would you place it, if you had to?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 
&#x202b;
&#x202b;

Erdogan had lashed the hell out the frogs 



jandk said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Roughly speaking, how strong is Algerian military? Let's say among African nations, where would you place it, if you had to?



Algeria doesn't need a strong military ,unlike any other nation. Throughout the history, the Algerians people had taught their enemies how brave they really were. Humiliating the frogs is one of their greatest achievements! 

No seriously, the military is the probably the 2nd strongest military in Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=143815" target="_blank">Ceylal</a></u>
> &#8235;
> &#8235;
> 
> Erdogan had lashed the hell out the frogs
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria doesn't need a strong military ,unlike any other nation. Throughout the history, the Algerians people had taught their enemies how brave they really were. Humiliating the frogs is one of their greatest achievements!
> 
> No seriously, the military is the probably the 2nd strongest military in Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

jandk said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Roughly speaking, how strong is* Algerian military*? Let's say among African nations, where would you place it, if you had to?


It depends on paramaters:
If you talk about numbers, equipments...then it is Egypt, hand down
If you talk about about experience, integration of different arms, mobility and military projection, then it is Algeria. 
And by the time, we incoporate, the 4 MEKO, the 3 types 52 A missile cruisers, the 2 LPD, the 2 new submarines , with the 2 updated landing ships our navy forces will be in a different category all together. Terrorism that we faced, the ongoing cooperation with NATO for the south med security an, our role in the African Union and its demand on our logistical capability brought a lot of changes and we adapted well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> It depends on paramaters:
> If you talk about numbers, equipments...then it is Egypt, hand down
> If you talk about about experience, integration of different arms, mobility and military projection, then it is Algeria.
> And by the time, we incoporate, the 4 MEKO, the 3 types 52 A missile cruisers, the 2 LPD, the 2 new submarines , with the 2 updated landing ships our navy forces will be in a different category all together. Terrorism that we faced, the ongoing cooperation with NATO for the south med security an, our role in the African Union and its demand on our logistical capability brought a lot of changes and we adapted well.


 @Ceylal Algeria recently got two new kilo class submarines and you have two older ones is Algeria planning to have two more submarines and I know about 4 meko but what are 3 types 52 A missile cruisers ?


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal Algeria recently got two new kilo class submarines and you have two older ones is Algeria planning to have two more submarines and I know about 4 meko but what are 3 types 52 A missile cruisers ?


 the 2 older were brought up to the same specs of the new one. 2 more submarines were ordered and will be incorporated in 2014 and 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Ceylal said:


> It depends on paramaters:
> If you talk about numbers, equipments...then it is Egypt, hand down
> If you talk about about experience, integration of different arms, mobility and military projection, then it is Algeria.
> And by the time, we incoporate, the 4 MEKO, the 3 types 52 A missile cruisers, the 2 LPD, the 2 new submarines , with the 2 updated landing ships our navy forces will be in a different category all together. Terrorism that we faced, the ongoing cooperation with NATO for the south med security an, our role in the African Union and its demand on our logistical capability brought a lot of changes and we adapted well.



From what I know, it's 2 MEKO from Germany and 3 frigates from China/PRC. That's 5 ships. I don't know of any "cruisers".

LPD must be the one from Italy which might be introduced in 2014 or at least by 2015. I have no knowledge of 2nd LPD though.

Yes, Algeria wants another 2 Improved Kilo-class subs; however Russians are as always delaying, unfortunately. I don't think the deal has been signed yet; however it might be signed this year. Then there is waiting, and question of when to expect those two subs to be delivered.

Terrorism that Algeria faces today is thanks to NATO. After destruction of Libya and now Mali, the borders of Algeria has been "compromised" to some extent. This is because of the U.S. and France, so I wouldn't trust those two countries, ever. 

They will "cooperate" with you one day, and bomb you the day after. Remember, Morocco is an ally of the U.S. Thanks to the U.S., Morocco has 24 F-16 Block-52 fighters.

Algeria has been forced to move thousands of troops away from the Moroccan border, because of the unrest i Libya and Mali which the U.S. and France created.


----------



## Ceylal

PRC2025 said:


> From what I know, it's 2 MEKO from Germany and 3 frigates from China/PRC. That's 5 ships. I don't know of any "cruisers".


2 MEKO built in Germany and 2 in Algeria
52 + tons frigate can be classified as a mini cruiser



> LPD must be the one from Italy which might be introduced in 2014 or at least by 2015. I have no knowledge of 2nd LPD though.


2nd LPD will be built in Algeria



> Yes, Algeria wants another 2 Improved Kilo-class subs; however Russians are as always delaying, unfortunately. I don't think the deal has been signed yet; however it might be signed this year. Then there is waiting, and question of when to expect those two subs to be delivered.


The deal has been signed, the first of the two is being built as we speak and the second just after...These two will be of the AMUR class with AIP's.



> Terrorism that Algeria faces today is thanks to NATO. After destruction of Libya and now Mali, the borders of Algeria has been "compromised" to some extent. This is because of the U.S. and France, so I wouldn't trust those two countries, ever.


Terrorisme in Algeria pre-date NATO intervention in Lybia...It was financed , armed and supported by Muslim countries and Iran who were behind the Lybia, Tunisia, Egypt, Yemen and now Syria. We defeated Islam fundamentalism despite the world arm embargo that was imposed on us...We have 7 borders that we need to secure..The Lybian saga made it worse, put some strain on our military forces, but in overall our borders are secure. 



> They will "cooperate" with you one day, and bomb you the day after. Remember, Morocco is an ally of the U.S. Thanks to the U.S., Morocco has 24 F-16 Block-52 fighters.


No body knows better NATO than we do...We fought it when we fought the French..They had a test of our strength and determination in Lybia...We kept their planes at bay form our skies and shot a British Chinook with 32 of their SF.
Morroco has never been a threat to Algeria, with or without their F16 . Our main threat is eastward.



> Algeria has been forced to move thousands of troops away from *the Moroccan border*, because of the unrest i Libya and Mali which the U.S. and France created.


??? our troops have never been concentrated in Moroccan border. Unrest in Mali, Lybia, Tunisia and Niger, has changed our military deployments and troop configuration.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> 2 MEKO built in Germany and 2 in Algeria
> 52 + tons frigate can be classified as a mini cruiser
> 
> 
> 2nd LPD will be built in Algeria
> 
> 
> The deal has been signed, the first of the two is being built as we speak and the second just after...These two will be of the AMUR class with AIP's.
> 
> 
> Terrorisme in Algeria pre-date NATO intervention in Lybia...It was financed , armed and supported by Muslim countries and Iran who were behind the Lybia, Tunisia, Egypt, Yemen and now Syria. We defeated Islam fundamentalism despite the world arm embargo that was imposed on us...We have 7 borders that we need to secure..The Lybian saga made it worse, put some strain on our military forces, but in overall our borders are secure.
> 
> 
> No body knows better NATO than we do...We fought it when we fought the French..They had a test of our strength and determination in Lybia...We kept their planes at bay form our skies and shot a British Chinook with 32 of their SF.
> Morroco has never been a threat to Algeria, with or without their F16 . Our main threat is eastward.
> 
> 
> ??? our troops have never been concentrated in Moroccan border. Unrest in Mali, Lybia, Tunisia and Niger, has changed our military deployments and troop configuration.


sir the frigate you are getting from china is exactly what we got those new 4 frigates 
off Pakistan Navy and are getting 4 more and that is a light frigate not a cruiser


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> sir the frigate you are getting from china is exactly what we got those new 4 frigates
> off Pakistan Navy and are getting 4 more and that is a light* frigate not a cruiser*


5200 + tons can be considered as cruisers....All the cruisers are not 12,000 tons plus


----------



## PRC2025

Ceylal said:


> 2 MEKO built in Germany and 2 in Algeria
> 52 + tons frigate can be classified as a mini cruiser
> 2nd LPD will be built in Algeria
> The deal has been signed, the first of the two is being built as we speak and the second just after...These two will be of the AMUR class with AIP's.
> 
> Terrorisme in Algeria pre-date NATO intervention in Lybia...It was financed , armed and supported by Muslim countries and Iran who were behind the Lybia, Tunisia, Egypt, Yemen and now Syria. We defeated Islam fundamentalism despite the world arm embargo that was imposed on us...We have 7 borders that we need to secure..The Lybian saga made it worse, put some strain on our military forces, but in overall our borders are secure.
> 
> No body knows better NATO than we do...We fought it when we fought the French..They had a test of our strength and determination in Lybia...We kept their planes at bay form our skies and shot a British Chinook with 32 of their SF.
> Morroco has never been a threat to Algeria, with or without their F16 . Our main threat is eastward.
> 
> ? our troops have never been concentrated in Moroccan border. Unrest in Mali, Lybia, Tunisia and Niger, has changed our military deployments and troop configuration.



Yes, another 2 MEKO will be built in Algeria, but that is several years down the road. We need to look at what lies ahead (2013-2015).

2 MEKO won't be ready until 2015. Maybe one will be ready in 2015, and another one in 2016. I feel it takes too much time until the deliveries are made.

My second point is; Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are clearly cancelled, since Algeria has ordered 3 frigates from China. These frigates will be delivered in 2014 and 2015 respectivly. 

I think they are 2.800 tonnes each, which classifies them as frigates, or even "light" frigates.

My third point; I have tried to find the info about the submarine deal, but I haven't found out anything yet. So please do post a link, which clearly states that the deal has been signed. The only info I am able to find is that Algeria has sent a request to Russia for another two Improved Kilo-class subs. It doesn't say anything about Amur-class.

So my questio is; when/if the deal has been signed, when can Algeria expect both subs to be delivered? I am guessing at least Three (3) years, which is once again in my opinion to long to wait.

My final point; 2nd LPD might be built in Algeria, but the 1st one is not ready to be delivered before 2015. That means four (4) year after the deal was signed. If Algeria builds the 2nd LPD at the same speed, then the 2nd LPD won't be ready until 2019, which is once again, six (6) years down the road.

So my opinion on this is that Algeria is vunerable right now in between 2013-2014, and I don't like that situation. It is clear that The Algerian Navy will get great ships in 2015, but I am worried about what might happen by the end of 2014 in regards to the presidential elections that will be held in April 2014.

I definitely agree in everything you said in regards to NATO/French Imperialists/Saudi Wahhabis, and there are clearly some countries there in the region that would NOT like to see The Algerian Navy receive those ships in 2015. They would like to see Algeria destroyed in the same way they did with Libya, and in the same way they are doing with Syria right now.

My additional question is; what's going on with the Air Force? Why aren't there any new contracts for new fighters? Algeria should have ordered JF-17 Thunder to replace MiG-25 and MiG-29, while Su-34 should have been ordered to replace Su-24.

I also believe Algeria should buy more Flankers, in addition to those 44 they already have. It's strange that no agreements has been reached yet to increase the number of Flankers, or to replace MiG-25/MiG-29 and Su-24 with fighters and fighter-bombers such as JF-17 and Su-34.


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> Yes, another 2 MEKO will be built in Algeria, but that is several years down the road. We need to look at what lies ahead (2013-2015).
> 
> 2 MEKO won't be ready until 2015. Maybe one will be ready in 2015, and another one in 2016. I feel it takes too much time until the deliveries are made.
> 
> My second point is; Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are clearly cancelled, since Algeria has ordered 3 frigates from China. These frigates will be delivered in 2014 and 2015 respectivly.
> 
> I think they are 2.800 tonnes each, which classifies them as frigates, or even "light" frigates.
> 
> My third point; I have tried to find the info about the submarine deal, but I haven't found out anything yet. So please do post a link, which clearly states that the deal has been signed. The only info I am able to find is that Algeria has sent a request to Russia for another two Improved Kilo-class subs. It doesn't say anything about Amur-class.
> 
> So my questio is; when/if the deal has been signed, when can Algeria expect both subs to be delivered? I am guessing at least Three (3) years, which is once again in my opinion to long to wait.
> 
> My final point; 2nd LPD might be built in Algeria, but the 1st one is not ready to be delivered before 2015. That means four (4) year after the deal was signed. If Algeria builds the 2nd LPD at the same speed, then the 2nd LPD won't be ready until 2019, which is once again, six (6) years down the road.
> 
> So my opinion on this is that Algeria is vunerable right now in between 2013-2014, and I don't like that situation. It is clear that The Algerian Navy will get great ships in 2015, but I am worried about what might happen by the end of 2014 in regards to the presidential elections that will be held in April 2014.
> 
> I definitely agree in everything you said in regards to NATO/French Imperialists/Saudi Wahhabis, and there are clearly some countries there in the region that would NOT like to see The Algerian Navy receive those ships in 2015. They would like to see Algeria destroyed in the same way they did with Libya, and in the same way they are doing with Syria right now.
> 
> My additional question is; what's going on with the Air Force? Why aren't there any new contracts for new fighters? Algeria should have ordered JF-17 Thunder to replace MiG-25 and MiG-29, while Su-34 should have been ordered to replace Su-24.
> 
> I also believe Algeria should buy more Flankers, in addition to those 44 they already have. It's strange that no agreements has been reached yet to increase the number of Flankers, or to replace MiG-25/MiG-29 and Su-24 with fighters and fighter-bombers such as JF-17 and Su-34.


Algeria should at least have 200 fighter jets and most modern ones and for navy 10 frigates and some corvettes and submarines by the way I have few questions for @Ceylal too first right now how many frigates are ordered and meko are they four coming or two are being bought and are there missile boats in Algerian navy


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> sir the frigate you are getting from china is exactly what we got those *new 4 frigates*
> *off Pakistan Navy *and are getting 4 more and that is a light frigate not a cruiser


In shape only! Ours will be armed differently than yours based on the specification of the Algerian navy..and their tonnage may be a little higher than the one built for Pakistan...That the reason I used cruiser instead of Frigate.


----------



## Ceylal

*DRUG BUST*




*RARE PHOTO OF A DZ SNIPER*


----------



## Ceylal

PRC2025 said:


> Yes, another 2 MEKO will be built in Algeria, but that is several years down the road. We need to look at what lies ahead (2013-2015).
> 
> 2 MEKO won't be ready until 2015. Maybe one will be ready in 2015, and another one in 2016. I feel it takes too much time until the deliveries are made.
> 
> My second point is; Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are clearly cancelled, since Algeria has ordered 3 frigates from China. These frigates will be delivered in 2014 and 2015 respectivly.
> 
> I think they are 2.800 tonnes each, which classifies them as frigates, or even "light" frigates.


]
The Tigr were cancelled because deemed outclassed by the other ships in its class. 
The 52 A being built by China have a ton over 5200 tons , some sources said close to 8000, that the reason I used the term cruiser to describe them...And I can't confirm this, knowing the close relation between China and Algeria and their cult of secrecy, that number of ships may be five...



> So my questio is; when/if the deal has been signed, when can Algeria expect both subs to be delivered? I am guessing at least Three (3) years, which is once again in my opinion to long to wait.
> 
> My final point; 2nd LPD might be built in Algeria, but the 1st one is not ready to be delivered before 2015. That means four (4) year after the deal was signed. If Algeria builds the 2nd LPD at the same speed, then the 2nd LPD won't be ready until 2019, which is once again, six (6) years down the road.


I think the time factor was a consideration but not an important one, since we don't have an immediate threat, beside the insecurity on all of our borders and for some of the Aqmi elements running loose..All this is contained for the time being..


> So my opinion on this is that Algeria is vunerable right now in between 2013-2014, and I don't like that situation. It is clear that The Algerian Navy will get great ships in 2015, but I am worried about what might happen by the end of 2014 in regards to the presidential elections that will be held in April 2014.


 I don't think that election or the actual situation of the president health issue had any impact on the internal security or the security of the citizens...Algeria can go on, as it is, without having a president to April 2014, without problems...Algerian have grown in the last black decade as we call it...And they will rally around the army, should harms come the country..

I definitely agree in everything you said in regards to NATO/French Imperialists/Saudi Wahhabis, and there are clearly some countries there in the region that would NOT like to see The Algerian Navy receive those ships in 2015. They would like to see Algeria destroyed in the same way they did with Libya, and in the same way they are doing with Syria right now.



> My additional question is; what's going on with the Air Force? Why aren't there any new contracts for new fighters? Algeria should have ordered JF-17 Thunder to replace MiG-25 and MiG-29, while Su-34 should have been ordered to replace Su-24.


All these planes that you names have gone a thorough modenisation and are good for another 20 years. An MRCA is in the offing and will be attended by several aircraft builders.



> I also believe Algeria should buy more Flankers, in addition to those 44 they already have. It's strange that no agreements has been reached yet to increase the number of Flankers, or to replace MiG-25/MiG-29 and Su-24 with fighters and fighter-bombers such as JF-17 and Su-34.


It does not mean that nothing is planned or deal reached...The Algerian defense apparatus is very mum about acquisitions, contracts signed...most of the time are found years after the fact...So we learned to read between the lines and size the importance of foreign dignitaries visiting Algeria thru pictures...like they say, pictures speak volumes...


----------



## Ceylal

*New promotions of police officers.*
















*NAVY*


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Algeria should at least have 200 fighter jets and most modern ones and for navy 10 frigates and some corvettes and submarines by the way I have few questions for @Ceylal too first right now how many frigates are ordered and meko are they four coming or two are being bought and are there missile boats in Algerian navy



The number of fighter of the AAF is adequate for now. To maintain a capable airforce is very expensive...Number is not that important in modern war, it is the quality, the technology, the training, and the prepardness that count the most. We can field a thousand planes, does that will make us safer? certainly not, it take time to built a viable and performing airforce...Kaddaffy had over 400 jets, what good it did to him when he needed it...none...like they say...clothes do not make a preacher...
For the other questions, go some pages back...we have discussed it...


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal You definitely need to replace your older jets not MIG-29 but other jets like SU-24 and Mig-25 and other jets because even with up gradation they can't match most modern planes


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> definitely need to replace your older jets not MIG-29 but other jets like SU-24 and Mig-25 and other jets because even with up gradation they can't match most modern planes



Algeria can manage to replace and purchase as the forex stand at $190B however it seems they want to drag the life of su-24s a little bit longer possibly for the next 5-7 years before replacing them.

Possible replacement scenario:
squadron of su-24 with su-34 atleast 1 squadron
Once additional squadron of su-30 are received scheduled to be received +16 in number deactivate completely Mig-25 squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal You definitely need to replace your older jets not MIG-29 but other jets like SU-24 and Mig-25 and other jets because even with up gradation they can't match most modern planes


They give all of them a new life of 20 years plus...including our 25...Look at US U2, or the B52's how old are they?


----------



## Ceylal

Luftwaffe said:


> Possible replacement scenario:
> squadron of su-24 with su-34 atleast 1 squadron
> Once additional squadron of su-30 are received scheduled to be received +16 in number *deactivate completely Mig-25* *squadron*


The 25 and the fighters that Zarvan mentioned were given recently an overhaul to extend their life for another twenty years. I am sure the Algerian air force have a plan for their replacements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian sailors on the German sail training ship "Gorch ****" ...a randonee of 172 days and 13,000 nautical miles.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Allah Akbar

army in the sea?what is your navy doing 


Ceylal said:


>


----------



## Zarvan

ALGIERS, Algeria, March 11 (UPI) -- *Algeria's powerful armed forces, which operate Africa's largest defense budget, are seeking a 14 percent hike in defense spending as they awaits delivery of two German A200 frigates and 19 Russian T-90 tanks.*

The Defense Ministry has requested a $10.3 billion budget for 2013 that reflects the country's military modernization drive and the widening security challenges it faces.

These have been dramatically heightened by the wave of pro-democracy uprisings across the Arab world in which three North African dictators have been toppled since 2011.

So far, this phenomenon has passed Algeria by but the military-backed regime in Algiers remains concerned as the turmoil drags on into its third year with domestic discontent still simmering.

The political upheaval was intensified with the 2012 seizure of northern Mali by Algerian-led jihadists, raising fears they would use that remote sanctuary for transnational terrorism.

French military intervention in Mali Jan. 11, and the seizure five days later of a major natural gas complex in the southeastern desert by Islamist diehards commanded by veteran Algerian jihadist Mokhtar Belmokhtar, deepened Algerian security concerns.

Despite the increased dangers for Algeria's oil and natural gas industry, its economic backbone, "thanks to oil and gas revenues, the Algerian state has gone from an international financial basket case in the 1990s, to one of the richest in the world, with as much as $200 billion in reserves," the Financial Times observed.

Algeria has North Africa's second largest military. Jane's information group says Algeria was arguably the biggest military spender in Africa in 2009 and is the ninth largest arms importer in the world.

After its 1954-62 independence war with France, Algeria became a major buyer of Soviet arms. Since the collapse of communism, it has remained a client of Moscow.

In 2006, it signed a $7.5 billion deal with Moscow during a visit to Algiers by Vladimir Putin in March 2006 during his first term as Russia's president.

That package included MiG-29SMT and Sukhoi Su-30 attack jets, Yakovlev Yak-130 training aircraft, AT-13 Metis-M and AT-14 anti-tank missiles, T-90 main battle tanks and Mil Mi-24 attack helicopters.

Delivery of the Su-30MKA aircraft, worth $1 billion, should have been completed at the end of 2012 by Rosoboronexport, Russia's state arms exporter.

Delivery of the last of 120 T-90 tanks under a $470 million 2006 contract is still under way. Delivery of 180 T-90s under an earlier contract was completed in 2009.

Algiers is also looking for two Project 636 advanced variants of the SSK Type 877EKM Kilo class submarines. These diesel-electric boats are stealthier than the Algerian navy's four Kilos delivered in 1988 and 2010.

In 2011, Algeria signed a contract with Russia's United Shipbuilding Corp. and Rosoboronexport for two Project 20382 Tiger class corvettes, the export model of Russia's Stergushchy class ships, the latest corvette class ship in the Russian navy.

In March 2012, Algeria's Defense Ministry ordered two Meko A2000 frigates from ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, along with six AgustaWestland Super Lynx anti-submarine helicopters, altogether worth $2.77 billion.

In 2011, the Algerian navy signed a contract with Italy's Orizzonte Sistemi Navali for a landing and logistical support vessel based on the San Giorgio class deployed by the Italian navy. Delivery is scheduled for 2015.

It will be able to accommodate three Landing Craft Mechanized, three small Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel and one large Landing Craft.

The San Giorgio class amphibious ship can carry a battalion of troops as well as up to 30 tanks or 36 armored vehicles, as well as several helicopters operating from a flight deck.

The Asian Defense website says Algiers has also signed a contract with China Shipbuilding Trading Co. for three light 2,800-ton frigates that will be built either at Guangzhou or the Shanghai Huangpu Shipyards.

Rheinmetall one of Germany's leading defense companies, plans to produce 1,200 Fuchs armored personnel carriers in Algeria over the next decade.

They will be assembled from kits as part of a move to develop Algeria's nascent domestic defense industry, which produces assault rifles and rocket-propelled grenades under license from Russia and China.

In 2011, Berlin authorized the delivery of 54 Fuchs APCs worth $254 million to Algeria as well as other military vehicles worth $372.8 million.



Read more: Algeria buying military equipment - UPI.com
@Ceylal the ships mentioned in this article which Algeria will get soon are 7 3 Frigates from China 2 Meko Class frigates and 2 Tiger class corvettes and 120 T-90 are being delivered some of them already have and some are on the way these are other than those 180 T-90 which were delivered in 2009 @Aeronaut @BLACKEAGLE @Mosamania @Luftwaffe


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> Delivery of the Su-30MKA aircraft, worth $1 billion, should have been completed at the end of 2012 by Rosoboronexport, Russia's state arms exporter.
> It will be able to accommodate three Landing Craft Mechanized, three small Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel and one large Landing Craft.
> 
> The San Giorgio class amphibious ship can carry a battalion of troops as well as up to 30 tanks or 36 armored vehicles, as well as several helicopters operating from a flight deck.
> 
> ships mentioned in this article which Algeria will get soon are 7 3 Frigates from China 2 Meko Class frigates and 2 Tiger class corvettes and 120 T-90 are being



No, it's 5 ships. 3 frigates from China, 2 German MEKOs + the one from Italy which can operate a few helis on board in addition to being able to carry a battalion.

Those 2 Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are not happening since Algeria chose bigger Chinese frigates and increased the number to 3 ships. So the Tigr-class deal is off, it's been signed in July 2011, but now almost two years later, nothing has been heard since Algeria chose Chinese frigates in 2012 alongside the German ones. I also think this is the best choice, since both Chinese and German ships are bigger with more fire power than 1800 ton Tigr-class corvettes.

Algeria is interested in ordering another two Improved Kilo-class SSK, but the deal hasn't been signed yet; and then there is the waiting.


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> No, it's 5 ships. 3 frigates from China, 2 German MEKOs + the one from Italy which can operate a few helis on board in addition to being able to carry a battalion.
> 
> Those 2 Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are not happening since Algeria chose bigger Chinese frigates and increased the number to 3 ships. So the Tigr-class deal is off, it's been signed in July 2011, but now almost two years later, nothing has been heard since Algeria chose Chinese frigates in 2012 alongside the German ones. I also think this is the best choice, since both Chinese and German ships are bigger with more fire power than 1800 ton Tigr-class corvettes.
> 
> Algeria is interested in ordering another two Improved Kilo-class SSK, but the deal hasn't been signed yet; and then there is the waiting.



Sir if they haven't officially allowed that Tiger deal is over than we should wait and I know about submarines too


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> Sir if they haven't officially allowed that Tiger deal is over than we should wait and I know about submarines too



Well, if you take a look at the building speed of these ships, it's totally unacceptable. I am critical to using Wikipedia, because I always check sources and how credible they are. But if this is true, it looks like Russia is using about seven years to build this corvette, which is totally unacceptable.

If this is true, Algeria has to wait until 2018 for two simple 1800 ton corvettes.

Steregushchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It also looks like Russia has moved on to this frigate, instead of building a number of Tigr-class corvettes.

Gremyashchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So since Russia wasn't so happy with Tigr-class corvette, I highly doubt Algeria will be happy with it too. Algeria is actually more picky on quality than Russia (remember returned MiG-29SMT from 2008).

So yeah, it is not "officially over", but the deal was signed on 30th June 2011. In 10 days from now, it's been two years and no one has heard anything. Unless of course, we take a look at Russia's speed of building which means that Algeria should expect those two Tigr-class corvettes in service around 2018. 

So personally, I don't think this is gonna happen. There is a reason Algeria har turned to Germany and China for ships, while Russia is more for submarine fleet. In my opinion, it's a wise choice.


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> Well, if you take a look at the building speed of these ships, it's totally unacceptable. I am critical to using Wikipedia, because I always check sources and how credible they are. But if this is true, it looks like Russia is using about seven years to build this corvette, which is totally unacceptable.
> 
> If this is true, Algeria has to wait until 2018 for two simple 1800 ton corvettes.
> 
> Steregushchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It also looks like Russia has moved on to this frigate, instead of building a number of Tigr-class corvettes.
> 
> Gremyashchy-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So since Russia wasn't so happy with Tigr-class corvette, I highly doubt Algeria will be happy with it too. Algeria is actually more picky on quality than Russia (remember returned MiG-29SMT from 2008).
> 
> So yeah, it is not "officially over", but the deal was signed on 30th June 2011. In 10 days from now, it's been two years and no one has heard anything. Unless of course, we take a look at Russia's speed of building which means that Algeria should expect those two Tigr-class corvettes in service around 2018.
> 
> So personally, I don't think this is gonna happen. There is a reason Algeria har turned to Germany and China for ships, while Russia is more for submarine fleet. In my opinion, it's a wise choice.


Sir okay but still I would like to remain hopeful but what about other corvettes which you already have I mean those which you got between 1980 to 1983 are you going to upgrade those too


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> Sir okay but still I would like to remain hopeful but what about other corvettes which you already have I mean those which you got between 1980 to 1983 are you going to upgrade those too



They are already upgraded, but they are getting old so that's why five new ships are on their way from China and Germany by 2015. Those are much more potent compared to those from 1980-1983, even though they were upgraded in 2012/2013.

Remember how fast China is building ships for Pakistan. 4 F-22P frigates were delivered within three years time, and another 4 Improved F-22P frigates are on their way for Pakistan over the period of next two to three years. So Algeria can't sit and wait for Russia to spend 7 years on two 1800 ton corvettes. That's why Algeria rather wants to order another two Improved Kilo-class subs since Russia is building Kilos much faster compared to ships.

China is preparing to export Type 054A frigate very soon. Thailand wants 3 of them, and I am sure Pakistan and Algeria will also be one of the customers a few years ahead, when the deliveres of Improved F-22Ps has been completed.


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> They are already upgraded, but they are getting old so that's why five new ships are on their way from China and Germany by 2015. Those are much more potent compared to those from 1980-1983, even though they were upgraded in 2012/2013.
> 
> Remember how fast China is building ships for Pakistan. 4 F-22P frigates were delivered within three years time, and another 4 Improved F-22P frigates are on their way for Pakistan over the period of next two to three years. So Algeria can't sit and wait for Russia to spend 7 years on two 1800 ton corvettes. That's why Algeria rather wants to order another two Improved Kilo-class subs since Russia is building Kilos much faster compared to ships.
> 
> China is preparing to export Type 054A frigate very soon. Thailand wants 3 of them, and I am sure Pakistan and Algeria will also be one of the customers a few years ahead, when the deliveres of Improved F-22Ps has been completed.



yes sir our problem is our economy otherwise our navy wants to have at least 22 to 24 frigates by 2025 and around 12 to 14 submarines hope our economy gets stronger and fulfil our future plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

PRC2025 said:


> No, it's 5 ships. 3 frigates from China, 2 German MEKOs + the one from Italy which can operate a few helis on board in addition to being able to carry a battalion.
> 
> Those 2 Tigr-class corvettes from Russia are not happening since Algeria chose bigger Chinese frigates and increased the number to 3 ships. So the Tigr-class deal is off, it's been signed in July 2011, but now almost two years later, nothing has been heard since Algeria chose Chinese frigates in 2012 alongside the German ones. I also think this is the best choice, since both Chinese and German ships are bigger with more fire power than 1800 ton Tigr-class corvettes.
> 
> Algeria is interested in ordering another two Improved Kilo-class SSK, but the deal hasn't been signed yet; and then there is the waiting.


 @PRC2025, could it be F-22 class Frigates?


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> @PRC2025, could it be F-22 class Frigates?



yes sir this is the same frigate sir


----------



## PRC2025

Luftwaffe said:


> @PRC2025, could it be F-22 class Frigates?



Yes, correct. Althought this one will be even bigger, around 2800 ton. It's 2500 standard, so this one is most likely Improved version which Pakistan is also about to get in the near future.

It says here 2800 ton. Tigr-class is 1800 ton only, and if Algeria was interested in Tigr, then Algeria could have rather ordered Type 056 corvette, which China produces very fast. 

So Algeria clearly wanted bigger ship, so it looks it will be 2800 ton.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...ying-chinese-frigates&catid=51:Sea&Itemid=106

MEKOs are about 3400 - 3500 ton ships. They within a few years, 054A frigate from China would be perfect (4300 ton) alongside additional two Improved Kilo-class subs from Russia.

Besides Thailand, Algeria, Pakistan and Bangladesh are also showing interest in 054.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Made In Algeria

SAFEX 2013 IN ALGERS

NIMER 2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

FOX 2












Mercedes ZETROS 1833
















Mercedes Class G











Radar Spexer 2000 






jammer electronic system







Boxer


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian LPD in advanced stage of completion*




*Algerian Police helicopter*














*Gendarmerie special forces*

















*Algerian BMP new turette*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal it doesn't look like a LPD


----------



## inttic

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal it doesn't look like a LPD



It's in the right of picture,under construction
and here it's in the left of the freem


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal it doesn't* look* like a LPD


 Yes it is... AKA Landing and logistical support vessel
Not the gray one, that is a fremm for the Italian navy...
* KUK SOOL, martial art of the Algerian Special forces..*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*TODAY'S ALGERIA INDEPENDANCE DAY*

*The historic figures*





*Its future..*





*Algerian Hymn*
Hymne de l'algerie, avec les paroles


----------



## Ceylal

More pictures....


----------



## Saleem

slaves of the french are the best....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Saleem said:


> *slaves* of the french are the best....


 our nights are quieter than yours...no drones over our heads or talibans in our streets... 

Here some great pictures of the north african imazighen [free men]...


----------



## Ceylal

More pictures...


----------



## Ceylal

more pictures.....


----------



## Ceylal

More...


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian FS exhibition




*Recently mordenized C130*





*More Algerian FS pictures..during the exhibition*









*Army fuel tankers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Landing ship 473 in Jijel*


----------



## Super Falcon

most of russian weapons they have


----------



## Ceylal

Super Falcon said:


> most of* russian weapons* they have


They have the best of what is out there.


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria LPD pictures update.*


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 

Any pics of the Killo submarines? :/


----------



## Black Eagle 90

But still they have to develop a company like AEC Saudi Arabia type one, that will going to do R&D on its own and even on JV for Military Electrical/Electronics equipments and even for commercial purposes too. I am sure than they can do much better like developing Air, Land or Naval System would be far easier because of the fact that every country lacks in it and those who are good on electronics used to produce other things on its own.


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=143815" target="_blank">Ceylal</a></u>
> 
> Any pics of the *Killo submarines*? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal Cheers  I'm so proud of your navy homie xD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 

Anymore subs on order?


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Anymore subs on order?



There is two on order. Some sources said one in already being built.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> There is two on order. Some sources said one in already being built.



Cool, this is going to make them 6. Amazing..

But I couldn't see these two on order here :/


----------



## Ceylal

*Return to a recent past when Algeria was all alone*


----------



## Ceylal

Suite....




Modernisation of the MI 171


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal

Happy Eid homie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Happy Eid homie


..

And saha Aidek and to your loved one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Présentation du Sukhoi 30 Algérien [Full HD] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> ..
> 
> And saha Aidek and to your loved one.



 Algeria is strong  but not as strong as KSA


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algeria is strong  but not *as strong as KSA *



they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder

* First pictures of a Havoc UB*
















*KH-59 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 
Whatever, We are cooler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Ceylal
> Whatever, We are cooler


 You are right there....We can't help it, we are always hotter under the collar I guess too much olive oil...or the Med weather...


----------



## Nishan_101

Why not Algeria and Libya joined MiG Corp on their 5th Generation program as it will help to grow up their 5th Generation fleet to about 300+ and replaces older aircraft, will also gain money on export of these aircraft.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PRC2025 said:


> Yes, correct. Althought this one will be even bigger, a*round 2800 ton*. It's 2500 standard, so this one is most likely Improved version which Pakistan is also about to get in the near future.
> 
> It says here 2800 ton. Tigr-class is 1800 ton only, and if Algeria was interested in Tigr, then Algeria could have rather ordered Type 056 corvette, which China produces very fast.
> 
> So Algeria clearly wanted bigger ship, so it looks it will be 2800 ton.
> 
> http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...ying-chinese-frigates&catid=51:Sea&Itemid=106
> 
> MEKOs are about 3400 - 3500 ton ships. They within a few years, 054A frigate from China would be perfect (4300 ton) alongside additional two Improved Kilo-class subs from Russia.
> 
> Besides Thailand, Algeria, Pakistan and Bangladesh are also showing interest in 054.



F-22Ps are 3144 tons... also use ATLAS ASO 94 Sonars... built by KSY:


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> You are right there....We can't help it, we are always hotter under the collar I guess too much olive oil...or the Med weather...



It's all about the olive Ceylal  

BTW, nice pics  

But I couldn't find any info regrading the recent Algeria's purchase of kilo subs, any links?


----------



## Ceylal

Nishan_101 said:


> Why not Algeria and Libya joined* MiG Corp* on their 5th Generation program as it will help to grow up their 5th Generation fleet to about 300+ and replaces older aircraft, will also gain money on export of these aircraft.


MIG Corp left a bad test in the Algerian test bud...But in most Weapon SYSTEMs acquired recently from Russia, they are involved in all phases of their developments. These weapon system differ specs wise from the one fielded by the Russians or sold to third parties.
For Libya, after the fall of Kaddaffy is yet to become a country. It is just a kaleidoscope of tribes with their own militia. 

In the seven borders we share with neighboring countries 1 out of seven is considered relatively calm.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> It's all about the olive Ceylal
> 
> BTW, nice pics
> 
> But I couldn't find any info regrading the recent *Algeria's purchase of kilo subs*, any links?



It is relatively hard to come up with links, since Algeria keeps her supplier mum about future contract...If I put in this thread take as cash money...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> It is relatively hard to come up with links, since Algeria keeps her supplier mum about future contract...If I put in this thread take as cash money...



Is that so? :/ 

I was just wondering.


----------



## Nishan_101

Ceylal said:


> MIG Corp left a bad test in the Algerian test bud...But in most Weapon SYSTEMs acquired recently from Russia, they are involved in all phases of their developments. These weapon system differ specs wise from the one fielded by the Russians or sold to third parties.
> For Libya, after the fall of Kaddaffy is yet to become a country. It is just a kaleidoscope of tribes with their own militia.
> 
> In the seven borders we share with neighboring countries 1 out of seven is considered relatively calm.
> 
> 
> 
> It is relatively hard to come up with links, since Algeria keeps her supplier mum about future contract...If I put in this thread take as cash money...



Its not about enemies nor about fighting. Its all about maintaining a minimum deterrence force for any aggressor which attacks on Libya. I would also like to say that Libya and Algeria should work with Russia or EU on Basic, Intermediate and Advanced Jet Trainers too, and also on other small and medium propeller planes which also has a big market.

But developing a company like AEC for them is important as it will work on Military and commercial electronics and electrical systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nishan_101 said:


> Its not about enemies nor about fighting. Its all about maintaining a minimum deterrence force for any aggressor which attacks on Libya. I would also like to say that Libya and Algeria should work with Russia or EU on Basic, Intermediate and Advanced Jet Trainers too, and also on other small and medium propeller planes which also has a big market.
> 
> But developing a company like AEC for them is important as it will work on Military and commercial electronics and electrical systems.



Agree. They have no excuse to use this time, both are rich nations and had decent experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

@Ceylal You seem to filled with hatred. How do you feel when France colonized Algeria and treat Algerians like animals. How do you feel when France commited a massacre of 45,000 Algerians in a few days in May 8 1945 after Algerians "peacefully" called for independence but rejected and killed million of Algerians instead? Yet, France had never accepted its genocide against the Algerians and you talk like this? look how France ruined your culture. 

Maybe a video will remind you of pain and sorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

MooshMoosh said:


> @Ceylal You seem to filled with *hatred*.


Filled with hatred against who? Against you? Not really, you are a poor ...and I don't give that much attention to you anyway...If you are an MB, then you are a poor excuse of an Egyptian. I know the lasting effect of Your MB's on us. Those shoe shiners and street sweepers Nasser sent to teach us arabic in the 60's. That effect we saw it in 1980, then in 1990 that took 200,000 lives and more than $ billion in damages not counting the best of our elite that they were forced to exile...That the PALMARES of the cherish brotherhood....And by respect to the two other Egyptians that contribute to this forum whom I admire, I will leave it a this.



> How do you fee*l when France colonized Algeria and treat Algerians like animals*. How do you feel when France commited a massacre of 45,000 Algerians in a few days in May 8 1945 after Algerians "peacefully" called for independence but rejected and killed million of Algerians instead?


That was the things of the time, everything happens for a reason. The event of 45 was the straw that broke the French back. Unlike you with the British, in the 132 years of the French presence in our country, they had one year of respite. We fought for respect and dignity with empty hands and we won. We won both politically in world arena and militarily inside the country. The French had close to a 1,ooo,ooo armed troops with NATO arsenal at their disposal ( all security services included) for 10,000,000 algerians, children included...That a french armed individual for 10 indigenous citizens. Against these overwhelming odds , we won. And the same people that you think are full of hatred came twice to your rescue and bled with you against the Israeli invasion and kept Cairo and your skies safe.



> Yet, *France had never accepted its genocide against the Algerians* and you talk like this? look how France ruined your culture.



We never asked for nor will we. Winners don't ask, they impose their *dictat*. And I am sure you know that term well.

This is military thread, I prefer it will stay military, and if you have more subject to discuss , concerning Algeria or her citizens, please open a thread, I will be more than glad to put you in your little place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

MooshMoosh said:


> @Ceylal You seem to filled with hatred. How do you feel when France colonized Algeria and treat Algerians like animals. How do you feel when France commited a massacre of 45,000 Algerians in a few days in May 8 1945 after Algerians "peacefully" called for independence but rejected and killed million of Algerians instead? Yet, France had never accepted its genocide against the Algerians and you talk like this? look how France ruined your culture.



Pls move this topic from the military, and I will be more than glad to put you in your little box, in the French/Algerian subject that Turkey and Egypt used as business fund.
The most important is that we beat the French militarily and politically, we took back the richest and the biggest African realestate , and we will keep it as is , as long there is one Algerian alive.

We have never and will never ask France for anything. We got our apologies when they embarked the boat the same way they came in... *empty handed and barefooted.* That's enough for us.
Winners don't ask, they impose...Since there is always someone getting you out a tight spot, the word *winning* is still, to this day, strange for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Nishan_101 said:


> Its not about enemies nor about fighting. Its all about maintaining a minimum *deterrence force *for any aggressor which attacks on Libya. I would also like to say that Libya and Algeria should work with Russia or EU on Basic, Intermediate and Advanced Jet Trainers too, and also on other small and medium propeller planes which also has a big market.
> 
> But developing a company like AEC for them is important as it will work on Military and commercial electronics and electrical systems.


 We are making inroad in developing high tech military industry in joined venture with leaders in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@MooshMoosh 

The cost of freedom has never been cheap, at least, those Algerians of whom we should all be proud of killed as many frogs as they could find, the French ran away with their shoes on back to Paris  




On other note, @Ceylal  
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


>



Code-name?


----------



## Gabriel92

Kh-59mk no ?


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Code-name?



KH59ME air-ground 
MAKS 2009 : les nouveaux radars et missiles russes - REDSTARS
Live trial par the PLAAF





The MBPT-2 for urban warfare for Algeria.
The Algerian army is moving closer to US armed forces doctrine . After the creation of independent rapid deployment forces doted with an airforce capability, the BMPT-2 terminator is one for her latest acquisition for urban warfare. The vehicle was tested successfully in the Algerian proving ground. Based on the T72 frame , the Terminator is, as its name indicate, a formidable anti-tank weapon system....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> Kh-59mk no ?



I guess you're right friend.


----------



## Ceylal

Augusta helicopter opens shop in Algeria.


----------



## Ceylal

New helicopters AW139 for the Border guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

> 3- Des torpilles MU 90 pour les Meko
> 
> C'est Jane's qui l'annonce, l'Algérie a choisi la torpille légère MU 90 IMPACT pour équiper ses frégates Meko et ses Hélicoptères de lutte anti-sous-marine. Construite par EuroTorp , cette torpille est le nec plus ultra de ce qui se fait dans la matière, elle peut atteindre une cible jusqu'à 25 Km de distance et est durcie contre les contre-mesures modernes et les leurres.











> Des dragueurs de mines Italiens pour les QBJ
> Plusieurs sources confirment que la marine Algérienne s'apprête a acquérir des dragueurs de mines Italiens de la société Intermarine. Même si les détails manquent, il semblerait que ce soit un navire de la classe MCMV. Plusieurs candidats étaient en lice et d'aucuns pariaient fort sur les chances de Navantia de décrocher l'appel d'offres.








The Mangusta attack helicopter is in the sight of the AAF. An attack helicopter that was taken for the South African Rooivalk was seen flying fast at low altitude in Algiers international Airport, but was no other than the AW 129 Mangusta. 






*Rooivalk*






They are hard to differentiate for an untrained eye.


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal what is Intermarine MCMV and what is that ship ?


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

test in algeria
BMPT Terminator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal what is Intermarine MCMV and what is that ship ?



mine sweeper

mine coutermarine vessel (MCMV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Mehrdad1111

I would expect more for my 6 Billion like some other users here. Maybe the maintance cost of soviet/russian Weapon Systems are much higher then the maintance cost of western systems? Any chance that the Algerian Armed Forces switch to US/France Systems in the future?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mehrdad1111 said:


> *I would expect more for my 6 Billion like some other users here*. Maybe the maintance cost of soviet/russian Weapon Systems are much higher then the maintance cost of western systems? Any chance that the Algerian Armed Forces switch to US/France Systems in the future?



It is not $6B, it is close to $10B...Efficient army's cost a lot of money to maintain on a high level of readiness and to equip with the best that is out there. Switch to an exclusive western defence System, it unlikely. Since Western governments have always some string attached with the use of their equipments.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> It is not $6B, it is close to $10B...Efficient army's cost a lot of money to maintain on a high level of readiness and to equip with the best that is out there. Switch to an exclusive western defence System, it unlikely. Since Western governments have always some string attached with the use of their equipments.



Mr we have around 7 Billion dollars how you come you have 10 billion dollars Mr and we try to use world best equipment


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Mr we have around 7 Billion dollars how you come you have 10 billion dollars Mr and we try to use world best equipment


Our soldiers are paid better, better equipped, with better state of readiness, plus in the 7 borders we have 6 are unstable.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Our soldiers are paid better, better equipped, with better state of readiness, plus in the 7 borders we have 6 are unstable.



Mr we are doing the same but it seems in Algeria lot of money is being wasted in corruption


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Mr we are doing the same but it seems in Algeria lot of money is being wasted in *corruption*



Algeria is not Pakistan or Saudi Arabia...Algeria doesn't use middlemen. It's state to state negotiations. Beside you have only one border that you consider volatile [which is not], the other one with afghanistan is of your own making...Sorry to say that Algerian army's equipment is a lot more lethal than what used by the Pakistani defence forces, hence more expensive to acquire, to maintain and to man with highly qualified personnel.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Algeria is not Pakistan or Saudi Arabia...Algeria doesn't use middlemen. It's state to state negotiations. Beside you have only one border that you consider volatile [which is not], the other one with afghanistan is of your own making...Sorry to say that Algerian army's equipment is a lot more lethal than what used by the Pakistani defence forces, hence more expensive to acquire, to maintain and to man with highly qualified personnel.


That has far more chances of corruption than any other means man we are have Mr we are operating 11 Frigates 7 Submarines many missile boats and around 500 Fighter jets and many thousans Tanks and Artillery and APC and an army of 550000 and you want to tell me not even half of these and you need 10 billion dollars I love Algeria and Algerians and I can clearly see hell of money is going in corruption Mr


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 



> Algeria is not Pakistan or Saudi Arabia...Algeria doesn't use middlemen. It's state to state negotiations.



Corruption exists everywhere. It is in human nature, the degree of it may vary from one state to another, but still, corruption exists. 

What about the Russians who scammed you with the MiG-29s deal? I'm sure that Algeria wasn't particularly about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> That has far more chances of corruption than any other means man we are have Mr we are operating 11 Frigates 7 Submarines many missile boats and around 500 Fighter jets and many thousans Tanks and Artillery and APC and an army of 550000 and you want to tell me not even half of these and you need 10 billion dollars I love Algeria and Algerians and I can clearly see hell of money is going in corruption Mr


You can collect those items, like Kaddaffy collected his and they showed their limitations when they were needed. Your military projections are a lot different than ours, so we have a different ideas on how to equip and train our forces. For the corruption , you talk like it was an Algerian invention..Sorry pal, The Algerian army does not use intermediaries hence less commissions to third parties, which open door to corruption. In the only instance of corruption in the saga of the MIG 29SMT's contract, Algeria reacted and forced the Russians to take them back. On the other hand, your saga with the french submarine, you tried to kill the story by bombing the evidence...
You can have 500 fighters are they better than let say the Indian fighters? I don't think so..Are they better than the one in the Algerian arsenal, I don't think so either, same goes with the tanks, frigates and submarines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> What about the Russians who *scammed you* with the MiG-29s deal? I'm sure that Algeria wasn't particularly about it.



That what I was telling our friend Zarvan...That he talks about corruption like it was an Algerian invention and I mentioned the particular case of the SMT's and the Algerian reaction. Corruption exist everywhere but it is less prevalent when intermediaries are kept out the loop.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> That what I was telling our friend Zarvan...That he talks about corruption like it was an Algerian invention and I mentioned the particular case of the SMT's and the Algerian reaction. Corruption exist everywhere but it is less prevalent when intermediaries are kept out the loop.



I guess I couldn't agree more. But, I would argue that the intermediaries aren't the only ones who take the cakes! Corruption may come from the very political elites.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> You can collect those items, like Kaddaffy collected his and they showed their limitations when they were needed. Your military projections are a lot different than ours, so we have a different ideas on how to equip and train our forces. For the corruption , you talk like it was an Algerian invention..Sorry pal, The Algerian army does not use intermediaries hence less commissions to third parties, which open door to corruption. In the only instance of corruption in the saga of the MIG 29SMT's contract, Algeria reacted and forced the Russians to take them back. On the other hand, your saga with the french submarine, you tried to kill the story by bombing the evidence...
> You can have 500 fighters are they better than let say the Indian fighters? I don't think so..Are they better than the one in the Algerian arsenal, I don't think so either, same goes with the tanks, frigates and submarines...


Mr Kadafi had nothing but crap our Forces are one of the best trained and equipped in Muslim world we have fought several wars still we have the budget of around 7 billion dollars and you want to tell me not even half and you need 10 billion dollars


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Mr Kadafi had nothing but crap *our Forces are one of the best trained and equipped in Muslim world *we have fought several wars still we have the budget of around 7 billion dollars and you want to tell me not even half and you need 10 billion dollars



In a not too distant past, they show their limits..To say best trained and best equipped in the Muslim world... You are putting layer upon layer of mustard... Stay among us, the earthling...would you please.


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> Mr we have around 7 Billion dollars how you come you have 10 billion dollars Mr and we try to use world best equipment



That is not entirely true. Actually, not true at all. The only place Pakistan is ahead of Algeria, are missiles. Everything else, Algeria has a lead actually.

Yes, Algerian budget is higher than Pakistan budget, which basically means that much of it goes towards maintenance, readiness, higher salaries, etc. This is important.

On paper, Pakistan has 400-500 fighters but that doesn't help you much when 192 of them are J-7, then you have Q-5 and a lot of old Mirages.

So the real Pakistan Air Force is those 50+ JF-17 and 18 Block-52 F-16s. That's real Pakistani Air Force. The rest is more or less useless.

Algerian Air Force on the other hand has 44 Su-30 MKA which clearly have an edge, especially coupled and backed/covered by S-300PMU2 SAMs with 200 KM range, which Pakistan does NOT have.

Regarding MBTs, there are very few modern MBT in Pakistani arsenal, while Algerian Army have 300 T-90. I am not even counting upgraded T-72.

Regarding mobile artilleries and MLRS, Algeria have 18 Smerch MLRS, which are very deadly.

In addition to this, modern trainers such as 16 Yak-130, and also upgraded MiG-29, which count at least another 24 units. 

For the Navy, Algeria has 4 Improved Kilo-class SSK, while Pakistani Navy has just received their 4th F-22P frigate. Pakistani SSK are old, and Pakistan is trying to replace them.

So how "much" you have is totally irrelevant. What is relevant is, how many modern platforms you have, and how many of them are ready on very short notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

PRC2025 said:


> That is not entirely true. Actually, not true at all. The only place Pakistan is ahead of Algeria, are missiles. Everything else, Algeria has a lead actually.
> 
> Yes, Algerian budget is higher than Pakistan budget, which basically means that much of it goes towards maintenance, readiness, higher salaries, etc. This is important.
> 
> On paper, Pakistan has 400-500 fighters but that doesn't help you much when 192 of them are J-7, then you have Q-5 and a lot of old Mirages.
> 
> So the real Pakistan Air Force is those 50+ JF-17 and 18 Block-52 F-16s. That's real Pakistani Air Force. The rest is more or less useless.
> 
> Algerian Air Force on the other hand has 44 Su-30 MKA which clearly have an edge, especially coupled and backed/covered by S-300PMU2 SAMs with 200 KM range, which Pakistan does NOT have.
> 
> Regarding MBTs, there are very few modern MBT in Pakistani arsenal, while Algerian Army have 300 T-90. I am not even counting upgraded T-72.
> 
> Regarding mobile artilleries and MLRS, Algeria have 18 Smerch MLRS, which are very deadly.
> 
> In addition to this, modern trainers such as 16 Yak-130, and also upgraded MiG-29, which count at least another 24 units.
> 
> For the Navy, Algeria has 4 Improved Kilo-class SSK, while Pakistani Navy has just received their 4th F-22P frigate. Pakistani SSK are old, and Pakistan is trying to replace them.
> 
> So how "much" you have is totally irrelevant. What is relevant is, how many modern platforms you have, and how many of them are ready on very short notice.



 dear educate yourself about pakistan (no offence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I wonder what @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @That Guy @Mamba @BATMAN @Pakistanisage are they going to say about that ^



PWFI said:


> dear educate yourself about pakistan (no offence)



Do u want me to list the Tornados and the F-15s the PAF had been operating as a backup plan ? 

 Comparing a nuclear armed state to a modest one is utterly insane 

Where is @RaptorRX707

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I wonder what @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @That Guy @Mamba @BATMAN @Pakistanisage are they going to say about that ^
> 
> 
> 
> Do want me to list the Tornados and the F-15s the PAF had been operating as a backup plan ?
> 
> Comparing a nuclear armed state to a modest one is utterly insane



I heard my name and came as fast as I could, battling monstrosities across the sea of eternity, located in the heart of the dragon mountains of the dreadlord Grimnox!

What's going on guys? Please explain.


----------



## PWFI

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I wonder what @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @That Guy @Mamba @BATMAN @Pakistanisage are they going to say about that ^
> 
> 
> 
> Do want me to list the Tornados and the F-15s the PAF had been operating as a backup plan ?
> 
> Comparing a nuclear armed state to a modest one is utterly insane



Habibi don't be so hard with them, that's why i told him to educate himself about "our" army


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

That Guy said:


> I heard my name and came as fast as I could, battling monstrosities across the sea of eternity, located in the heart of the dragon mountains of the dreadlord Grimnox!
> 
> What's going on guys? Please explain.



Help yourself


----------



## PWFI

That Guy said:


> *I heard my name and came as fast as I could, battling monstrosities across the sea of eternity, located in the heart of the dragon mountains of the dreadlord Grimnox*!
> 
> What's going on guys? Please explain.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUeRXeB96Oo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

PWFI said:


> Habibi don't be so hard with them, that's why i told him to educate himself about "our" army



I wouldn't play with Algeria either if you ask me :/ but some people need to put two and two together before posting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I wouldn't play with Algeria either if you ask me :/ but some people need to put two and two together before posting..



I think they are not trolling, but it's because of lack of knowledge--it's my personnel opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Help yourself



Ah, right.

Okay, as far as I can tell, @PRC2025 is actually correct in many areas, such as with the fighter advantage. Pakistan's fleet is aging, even PAF F-16s aren't the biggest threat to it's adversaries anymore. 

Having said that, if Pakistan's economy starts to pick up, this advantage that Algeria has is only temporary.

Anyways, I know PAF pilots have flown F-15s and other modern fighters in Arab armies, but Pakistan doesn't have any sort of F-15 or Tornado in reserve.

Thinking about it, I think you may have been sarcastic. 

I'd also like to point out that comparing Algeria and Pakistan is foolhardy, simply because their goals and doctrines are different. They have different ways of thinking, and their aircrafts reflect those thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

I don't think we should discuss the comparisons between Algeria and Pakistan, if Algeria is better qualified than Pakistan, then so be it. 

By seeing their Alergian Army and its equipments are impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Thinking about it, I think you may have been sarcastic.



No, I most certainly wasn't sarcastic at all bro. The PAF pilots have been trained to fly our own equipments. Similarly, RSAF pilots have been flying your F-16s. The whole point that was trying to make is that Pakistan isn't alone  ... 





That Guy said:


> Ah, right.
> 
> Okay, as far as I can tell, @PRC2025 is actually correct in many areas, such as with the fighter advantage. Pakistan's fleet is aging, even PAF F-16s aren't the biggest threat to it's adversaries anymore.
> 
> Having said that, if Pakistan's economy starts to pick up, this advantage that Algeria has is only temporary.
> 
> Anyways, I know PAF pilots have flown F-15s and other modern fighters in Arab armies, but Pakistan doesn't have any sort of F-15 or Tornado in reserve.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that comparing Algeria and Pakistan is foolhardy, simply because their goals and doctrines are different. They have different ways of thinking, and their aircrafts reflect those thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

I realize, I have to fix some incorrect comments, here's my red answers below. 



PRC2025 said:


> That is not entirely true. Actually, not true at all. The only place Pakistan is ahead of Algeria, are missiles. Everything else, Algeria has a lead actually.
> 
> Not again again, let's see below the lists you given
> 
> Yes, Algerian budget is higher than Pakistan budget, which basically means that much of it goes towards maintenance, readiness, higher salaries, etc. This is important.
> 
> On paper, Pakistan has 400-500 fighters but that doesn't help you much when 192 of them are J-7, then you have Q-5 and a lot of old Mirages.
> 
> So the real Pakistan Air Force is those 50+ JF-17 and 18 Block-52 F-16s. That's real Pakistani Air Force. The rest is more or less useless.
> 
> J-7 and Q-5 were retired few years ago. Do you even make planes like JF-17? No? Do you have concept from JF-17 Block 1 to Block 2?
> 
> Along with 18 F-16s Block-52 , we have total of 63 and upgraded to standard block 40.
> 
> Pakistan has total of 8 AWACS, do you have AWACS ? No? Have you ever routinely red flag exercises or dogfights with F-22 Raptors?
> 
> What was your records during Israel's six days wars?
> 
> Algerian Air Force on the other hand has 44 Su-30 MKA which clearly have an edge, especially coupled and backed/covered by S-300PMU2 SAMs with 200 KM range, which Pakistan does NOT have.
> 
> Yes, we do have hidden defence missiles and such systems are kept secrets.
> 
> Regarding MBTs, there are very few modern MBT in Pakistani arsenal, while Algerian Army have 300 T-90. I am not even counting upgraded T-72.
> 
> Lol, do you know about Al-Khalid, we have total 300 too, have you heard we are working on Al Khalid 2? Do you have example of Al Zarrar?
> 
> Regarding mobile artilleries and MLRS, Algeria have 18 Smerch MLRS, which are very deadly.
> 
> Yes, it was old machines you bought from Soviet Union. Pakistan has deadly more than 40 MLRS, have you heard about Nasr including nuclear missiles? Not only this, we have license to produce MLRS, what did Algeria do?
> 
> Kuwait, Azerbaijan, Morocco and other gulf states inducted more than Algeria, Pakistan is top artillery inventories than them.
> 
> In addition to this, modern trainers such as 16 Yak-130, and also upgraded MiG-29, which count at least another 24 units.
> 
> Check the fact again to see what Pakistan's progress. You still stuck with MiG-29 old planes?
> 
> For the Navy, Algeria has 4 Improved Kilo-class SSK, while Pakistani Navy has just received their 4th F-22P frigate. Pakistani SSK are old, and Pakistan is trying to replace them.
> 
> Again, wrong. Pakistan's latest submarines are total of 5, have you heard about AIP more quieter? It was completed by upgrading. Who said, we are going to replace them, in fact, we want to get more submarines.
> 
> So how "much" you have is totally irrelevant. What is relevant is, how many modern platforms you have, and how many of them are ready on very short notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> That is not entirely true. Actually, not true at all. The only place Pakistan is ahead of Algeria, are missiles. Everything else, Algeria has a lead actually.
> 
> Yes, Algerian budget is higher than Pakistan budget, which basically means that much of it goes towards maintenance, readiness, higher salaries, etc. This is important.
> 
> On paper, Pakistan has 400-500 fighters but that doesn't help you much when 192 of them are J-7, then you have Q-5 and a lot of old Mirages.
> 
> So the real Pakistan Air Force is those 50+ JF-17 and 18 Block-52 F-16s. That's real Pakistani Air Force. The rest is more or less useless.
> 
> Algerian Air Force on the other hand has 44 Su-30 MKA which clearly have an edge, especially coupled and backed/covered by S-300PMU2 SAMs with 200 KM range, which Pakistan does NOT have.
> 
> Regarding MBTs, there are very few modern MBT in Pakistani arsenal, while Algerian Army have 300 T-90. I am not even counting upgraded T-72.
> 
> Regarding mobile artilleries and MLRS, Algeria have 18 Smerch MLRS, which are very deadly.
> 
> In addition to this, modern trainers such as 16 Yak-130, and also upgraded MiG-29, which count at least another 24 units.
> 
> For the Navy, Algeria has 4 Improved Kilo-class SSK, while Pakistani Navy has just received their 4th F-22P frigate. Pakistani SSK are old, and Pakistan is trying to replace them.
> 
> So how "much" you have is totally irrelevant. What is relevant is, how many modern platforms you have, and how many of them are ready on very short notice.


Sir because of his so called useless Air Force we have countered India Sir and we have far better plains and trained guys than you have Sir far bigger Army and fare more number of Tanks and also Navy is double to your size even little bigger than double


----------



## KingMamba

Ceylal said:


> In a not too distant past, they show their limits..To say best trained and best equipped in the Muslim world... You are putting layer upon layer of mustard... Stay among us, the earthling...would you please.



Well he said one of, not the best.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PRC2025 said:


> That is not entirely true. Actually, not true at all. The only place Pakistan is ahead of Algeria, are missiles. Everything else, Algeria has a lead actually.
> 
> Yes, Algerian budget is higher than Pakistan budget, which basically means that much of it goes towards maintenance, readiness, higher salaries, etc. This is important.
> 
> On paper, Pakistan has 400-500 fighters but that doesn't help you much when 192 of them are J-7, then you have Q-5 and a lot of old Mirages.
> 
> So the real Pakistan Air Force is those 50+ JF-17 and 18 Block-52 F-16s. That's real Pakistani Air Force. The rest is more or less useless.
> 
> Algerian Air Force on the other hand has 44 Su-30 MKA which clearly have an edge, especially coupled and backed/covered by S-300PMU2 SAMs with 200 KM range, which Pakistan does NOT have.
> 
> Regarding MBTs, there are very few modern MBT in Pakistani arsenal, while Algerian Army have 300 T-90. I am not even counting upgraded T-72.
> 
> Regarding mobile artilleries and MLRS, Algeria have 18 Smerch MLRS, which are very deadly.
> 
> In addition to this, modern trainers such as 16 Yak-130, and also upgraded MiG-29, which count at least another 24 units.
> 
> For the Navy, Algeria has 4 Improved Kilo-class SSK, while Pakistani Navy has just received their 4th F-22P frigate. Pakistani SSK are old, and Pakistan is trying to replace them.
> 
> So how "much" you have is totally irrelevant. What is relevant is, how many modern platforms you have, and how many of them are ready on very short notice.



63-64 F-16s MLUs (block-52 status), 2-3 sqds of JF-17s,7-8 AWACs,4 ERIYE,ZDK-03,HQ-18 SAMs,3 new Agosta-90B AIPs,6-7 more subs on order,2 older subs,multiple mini subs for special forces,600+ AK-I,1000+ AZ,325 T-84s,thousands of others!,local production of AR-100A with 150 km range, almost 200 Mirages... 10 MPA Hawkeyes 2000s,2+2 Fokers+2-4 ATR series MPAs... 35+ ASW+SAR Z-9 helis, 32 Naval Mirages with ROSE upgrades,Indigenous KRL-122 MLRS,Nassr TNM MLRS etc etc... i could go on and on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 63-64 F-16s MLUs (block-52 status), 2-3 sqds of JF-17s,7-8 AWACs,4 ERIYE,ZDK-03,HQ-18 SAMs,3 new Agosta-90B AIPs,6-7 more subs on order,2 older subs,multiple mini subs for special forces,600+ AK-I,1000+ AZ,325 T-84s,thousands of others!,local production of AR-100A with 150 km range, almost 200 Mirages... 10 MPA Hawkeyes 2000s,2+2 Fokers+2-4 ATR series MPAs... 35+ ASW+SAR Z-9 helis, 32 Naval Mirages with ROSE upgrades,Indigenous KRL-122 MLRS,Nassr TNM MLRS etc etc... i could go on and on!



Thanks Sir that is what was needed I love Algeria and they need to check where the money is going because with the declared budget they have they could have far more number of weapons but something is going wrong


----------



## PRC2025

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 63-64 F-16s MLUs (block-52 status), 2-3 sqds of JF-17s,7-8 AWACs,4 ERIYE,ZDK-03,HQ-18 SAMs,3 new Agosta-90B AIPs,6-7 more subs on order,2 older subs,multiple mini subs for special forces,600+ AK-I,1000+ AZ,325 T-84s,thousands of others!,local production of AR-100A with 150 km range, almost 200 Mirages... 10 MPA Hawkeyes 2000s,2+2 Fokers+2-4 ATR series MPAs... 35+ ASW+SAR Z-9 helis, 32 Naval Mirages with ROSE upgrades,Indigenous KRL-122 MLRS,Nassr TNM MLRS etc etc... i could go on and on!



No, you don't have 63 units of F-16 Block-52, you have 18. Stop dreaming ! The rest are Block 15 that need uprade, a very expencive one if I might add, which Pakistan cannot afford.

Then you have as I mentioned, mixure of Block 1 and 2 JF-17, around 50 units. So that's about 67-68 fighters.

The rest, your "Mirages", are way too old, that Pakistan wish to retire them for even Block 1 JF-17. I would rather have upgraded MiG-29 which Algeria has than those old Mirages.

Yes, you have 3 Agostas that are in some way half-way modern, but they cannot match Improved Kilo-class SSK. Your Agostas are from late 1970s, and that is precisely the reason Pakistan is trying to find 6-7 subs, so they can REPLACE AND SCRAP your socalled "AIP subs" you have today.

By the way, why are you mentioning hypothetical stuff such as Pakistan wanting 6-7 subs? That's totally irrelevant. Has Pakistan payed for them? NO. Are they being built? NO. Should I start mentioning that Algeria wants another 2 Improved Kilo-class SSK? I did NOT mention that, because it's NOT relevant.

Did I mention that Algeria wants Su-35, and will get it? But again, I did NOT mention that, because it's not relevant for today. 

Algeria will have San Giorgio class from Italy next year, did I mention that? NO, because it's not relevant for today, but it will be NEXT YEAR.

Did I mention 3 frigates Algeria is waiting for from China and another 2 from Germany? NO, I did not, because that's not relevant today, but it will be relevant in 2014-2015.

So what else do you want to mention on behalf of Pakistan, any other fantasies ?

Oh really, so you have HQ-18 SAM? Where is it, and what are your sources? Because I definitely know that Algeria has S-300PMU2 with 200 KM range, but Pakistan on the other hand, does not have anything close to it. This is once again some fanboy stuff from you, nothing else.

As I already said, Pakistan is ahead of Algeria in missiles primarily, because country has nukes, so that's Pakistans strong card, and without that card, Pakistan would get smashed brutally by India in a few days.

Furthermore, it is not Algeria that faces India, that would be You guys doing that, so I really don't care how "mighy Pakistan" is according to your fantasy about imaginary 6-7 subs coming to Pakistan soon, and imaginary HQ-18 SAMs, and old subs with old Mirages.

You worry about your stuff, and Algeria should worry about ours. Simple as that. One hot tip should be to try to stop being a client of the U.S. and receiving their cash all the time for military purposes. I don't even want to start where Pakistani Army would have been without Chinese help. I am not here to flame or argue, but the fact is that Pakistan has had massive assistance from the U.S. and China, and still is no where near "mightyness" you are talking about.

Algeria on the other hand, does not take any dirty U.S. military aid cash, neither do we fly dirty U.S. fighters. Pure Mother Russia Sukhoi Power  Payed by our cash, and no strings attached.

Oh, and Algeria has 190 billion USD in reserves 

Algeria's foreign exchange reserves hit US$190.66bn in 2012 - APS : Algérie Presse Service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

PWFI said:


> *dear educate* yourself about pakistan (no offence)


PRC2025's reply should be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> PRC2025's reply should be taken seriously.



Algeria has a strong military, and honorable people indeed, but don't you think it's too much to say we are head and shoulders above of Pakistan? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Do u want me to list the *Tornados* and the* F-15s* the PAF had been operating as a backup plan ?


????, Yzd, we are talking about Pakistan....Not KSA. They might have trained on them but they do not possess these two type of fighters.



> Comparing a nuclear armed state to a *modest one* is utterly insane



Algerian armed forces are modest, that why there are called "*la grande muette*" and Yzd Algeria's nuclear program predate Pakistan's by 5 years, and although we are not a known nuclear armed state, that does not mean its beyond our reach, if the need become strategically and politically detrimental to our existence and it isn't for the lack of vectors.

Actually, in the MENA area they are only 2 countries that can conduct long range missions. *Israel* and *Algeria*.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> I wouldn't play with Algeria either if you ask me :/ but some people need to put *two* and *two *together before *posting*..



I know PRC2025 did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

PWFI said:


> I think they are not trolling, but it's because of lack o*f knowledge*--it's my personnel opinion


And that applies more to you , my friend, than PRC2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@ RaptorRX707



> Pakistan has total of 8 AWACS, do you have AWACS ? No? Have you ever *routinely* red flag exercises or *dogfights* with *F-22 Raptors*?



We use to hold exercises with Belgium, and Algerian air force pilots are trained in both schools of air combat...Beside Russian fighter schools they go routinely to US for training. Appearances are deceiving.
We do not have AWACS, but we have other airborn systems that compensate for that.



> What was your records during Israel's six days wars?


Our record speak for itself, all the objectives that were given to the AAF were accomplishes without losses. In all the air to air engagements, we had one Mig 17, although severely damaged, the pilote manged to return to his base and landed the craft. We had no casualties among pilots and Kept the Cairo Skies safe from any any IDF intrusion... 



> Yes, it *was old machines* you bought from Soviet Union. Pakistan has deadly more than 40 MLRS, have you heard about Nasr including nuclear missiles? Not only this, we have license to produce* MLRS*, what did Algeria do?



Old equipments? Every thing, Algeria buys has to be the best performing in its fields and must be used by the forces of the producing country. To say it is used or refurbished you don't Algeria. The Mig 29 SMT's should have given you an idea that the Algerian defence ministry doesn't mend fences when it comes to the equipment of its forces or the defence of country...
For the nuclear thing...Our nuclear program predate yours by 5 years...And we more potent vectors to take the war to any foe in our sphere of interest than Pakistan.



> Kuwait, Azerbaijan, Morocco and other gulf states inducted more than *Algeria*, Pakistan is* top artillery* inventories than *them*.



Artillery is not seen by the ANP think tank as important and essential as other systems in the objectives assigned to defense forces.



> . You still stuck with MiG-29* old* planes?


Old? They had just been modified to the SMT standard and given another 20 years life span and not to downgrade the Pakistani air force by any mean, These Mig 29 s, you call old are a lot more potent than your last acquired F-16



> Again, wrong. Pakistan's latest submarines are total of 5, have you heard about AIP more quieter? It was completed by upgrading. Who said, we are going to replace them, in fact, we want to get more submarines.


There was a video circulating in youtube before it was retrieved. It was taken in last Algerian -American Navy exercise where an Algerian Kilo[ before being updated], an aircraft carrier and a latest AGIS frigate and a Submarine. Not only the US navy was incapable of tracking the Kilo, They couldn't even find it...That tells you a little of the quietness of the Kilo and the high degree of training of the Algerian crew.
For the AIP, it will be ready in 2016, the last two submarines Algeria ordered to be delivered in 2017 and 2018 will have it and the other 4 re-equipped there after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Thanks Sir that is what was *needed I love Algeria *and they need to check where the *money is going because with the declared budget they have they could have far more number of weapons but something is goin*g wrong


Zervan, be serious. Have you seen an EX Algerian President or an Algerian Ex general retiring in other countries than their own. Quit alluring to the "corruption" non-sense!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algeria has a strong military, and honorable people indeed, but don't you think it's too much to say *we are head and shoulders above of Pakistan*? :/


I didn't say that, and to compare both military is a little bit far fetched. But for them to equate Algeria with corruption is total disrespect for a country that has given so much to the islamic cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> I didn't say that, and to compare both military is a little bit far fetched. But for them to equate Algeria with corruption is total lack of disrespect for a country that has given so much to the islamic cause.



Point taken  Algerians are cool bro


----------



## PWFI

Ceylal said:


> And that applies more to you , my friend, than PRC2025



My dear brother, i think you get it wrong. Everthing PRC2025 mentioned about algerian army, PA have as well. That's why i said lake od knowledge,but forget to mention lake of knowlegde about PA, i am really sorry to both of you, if i offend you guy's.


----------



## Saleem

the algerian army is a good one it is a good extension of the french army and serves as goof lackeys and slaves-----good boys.......serve your masters well.....


----------



## VelocuR

Great news, no need to argue. If Algeria progress well, I am very happy. Hopefully we will both joint exercises and training instead backbiting each other or competitions.



Ceylal said:


> @RaptorRX707
> 
> 
> 
> We use to hold exercises with Belgium, and Algerian air force pilots are trained in both schools of air combat...Beside Russian fighter schools they go routinely to US for training. Appearances are deceiving.
> We do not have AWACS, but we have other airborn systems that compensate for that.
> 
> 
> Our record speak for itself, all the objectives that were given to the AAF were accomplishes without losses. In all the air to air engagements, we had one Mig 17, although severely damaged, the pilote manged to return to his base and landed the craft. We had no casualties among pilots and Kept the Cairo Skies safe from any any IDF intrusion...
> 
> 
> 
> Old equipments? Every thing, Algeria buys has to be the best performing in its fields and must be used by the forces of the producing country. To say it is used or refurbished you don't Algeria. The Mig 29 SMT's should have given you an idea that the Algerian defence ministry doesn't mend fences when it comes to the equipment of its forces or the defence of country...
> For the nuclear thing...Our nuclear program predate yours by 5 years...And we more potent vectors to take the war to any foe in our sphere of interest than Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Artillery is not seen by the ANP think tank as important and essential as other systems in the objectives assigned to defense forces.
> 
> 
> Old? They had just been modified to the SMT standard and given another 20 years life span and not to downgrade the Pakistani air force by any mean, These Mig 29 s, you call old are a lot more potent than your last acquired F-16
> 
> 
> There was a video circulating in youtube before it was retrieved. It was taken in last Algerian -American Navy exercise where an Algerian Kilo[ before being updated], an aircraft carrier and a latest AGIS frigate and a Submarine. Not only the US navy was incapable of tracking the Kilo, They couldn't even find it...That tells you a little of the quietness of the Kilo and the high degree of training of the Algerian crew.
> For the AIP, it will be ready in 2016, the last two submarines Algeria ordered to be delivered in 2017 and 2018 will have it and the other 4 re-equipped there after.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Zervan, be serious. Have you seen an EX Algerian President or an Algerian Ex general retiring in other countries than their own. Quit alluring to the "corruption" non-sense!



Sir most of our generals also stay in the country Sir almost all of them Sir you need to be serious Sir and check out the problems in you country because these things would come up sooner or later


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> *Sir most of our generals *also stay in the country Sir almost all of them Sir you need to be serious Sir and check out the problems in you country because these things would come up sooner or later



Where was Musharaf 

And these two Ex head of Pakistan

Where was Nawaz Sharif

Where was Benazir Bhutto

And have you forgotten the long Saga of the French Subs, the killing and the bombing that followed ...

If you are serious about discussing corruption open a topic and I will gladly show you are full of BS.

Here a little reminder of one page of our past history that shaped for the new world.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Where was Musharaf
> 
> And these two Ex head of Pakistan
> 
> Where was Nawaz Sharif
> 
> Where was Benazir Bhutto
> 
> And have you forgotten the long Saga of the French Subs, the killing and the bombing that followed ...
> 
> If you are serious about discussing corruption open a topic and I will gladly show you are full of BS.
> 
> Here a little reminder of one page of our past history that shaped for the new world.



They were thrown out Mr but than they returned sir and by the way just look at armed forces with budget 6 billion dollars we are running far bigger and stronger forces than you and you have budget of 10 billion dollars


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Pantsyr-S1 Janus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> They were thrown out Mr but than they returned sir and by the way just look at armed forces with budget 6 billion dollars we are* running far bigger and stronger forces* than you and you have budget of 10 billion dollars


Maybe you need to spend more since the Arizona Junk that was sold to you is not stopping the predator for making Pakistan Skies his Nbr one pissoir. And for your* stronger forces* to grow a pair, since they can't buy those.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PRC2025 said:


> No, you don't have 63 units of F-16 Block-52, you have 18. Stop dreaming ! The rest are Block 15 that need uprade, a very expencive one if I might add, which Pakistan cannot afford.



First batch of MLUs were recieved in feb 2012:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...qwAm1PaIkTMhoinCvHuSqaw&bvm=bv.51773540,d.d2k

All in all over 73-74 F-16... another sqd of F-16 of the original deal in the 90s/already paid for-(sanctioned) will be given to Pakistan.

Keep living in dreams ..




> Then you have as I mentioned, mixure of Block 1 and 2 JF-17, around 50 units. So that's about 67-68 fighters.



Total number will be above 250+.



> The rest, your "Mirages", are way too old, that Pakistan wish to retire them for even Block 1 JF-17. I would rather have upgraded MiG-29 which Algeria has than those old Mirages.



True but not the ROSE upgraded Mirages.. ROSE UPGRADE:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...hD0dk-K6gOJNZhLL6Ivhm-w&bvm=bv.51773540,d.d2k



> Yes, you have 3 Agostas that are in some way half-way modern, but they cannot match Improved Kilo-class SSK. Your Agostas are from late 1970s, and that is precisely the reason Pakistan is trying to find 6-7 subs, so they can REPLACE AND SCRAP your socalled "AIP subs" you have today.



Those "agostas" are 90B version delivered from 1998-2000s .. built in our own shipyards under ToT... and are SUPERIOR IN CAPABILITIES TO KILO CLASS... You might want to do some research? SUBTICS Combat system,diving capabilities,endurance etc etc!...add another 6-7 new subs and another 1 Nuclear sub which is under development..


> By the way, why are you mentioning hypothetical stuff such as Pakistan wanting 6-7 subs? That's totally irrelevant. Has Pakistan payed for them? NO. Are they being built? NO. Should I start mentioning that Algeria wants another 2 Improved Kilo-class SSK? I did NOT mention that, because it's NOT relevant.
> Did I mention that Algeria wants Su-35, and will get it? But again, I did NOT mention that, because it's not relevant for today.



Because they will be bought in a year or so..



> Algeria will have San Giorgio class from Italy next year, did I mention that? NO, because it's not relevant for today, but it will be NEXT YEAR.
> 
> Did I mention 3 frigates Algeria is waiting for from China and another 2 from Germany? NO, I did not, because that's not relevant today, but it will be relevant in 2014-2015.



So did i mention the 4 more F-23Ps ordered ? or the Type-54As? etc etc?



> So what else do you want to mention on behalf of Pakistan, any other fantasies ?



If you believe Algeria has more fire power than Pakistan i got nothin to say abt "fantasies".... how about a simple CM?screw ALCM or SLCM..? Or an AWACs? electronic warfare plane perhaps?number of ships?superior arty?armor?airforce? anything? please share .




> Oh really, so you have HQ-18 SAM? Where is it, and what are your sources? Because I definitely know that Algeria has S-300PMU2 with 200 KM range, but Pakistan on the other hand, does not have anything close to it. This is once again some fanboy stuff from you, nothing else.



Haha.. the pics were released on this very forum which had to be removed due to concerns... might want to talk to the mods abt it... also add SPADA-2000 etc ..


> As I already said, Pakistan is ahead of Algeria in missiles primarily, because country has nukes, so that's Pakistans strong card, and without that card, Pakistan would get smashed brutally by India in a few days.



Something like this perhaps:








> Furthermore, it is not Algeria that faces India, that would be You guys doing that, so I really don't care how "mighy Pakistan" is according to your fantasy about imaginary 6-7 subs coming to Pakistan soon, and imaginary HQ-18 SAMs, and old subs with old Mirages.




Cool story bruh.


> You worry about your stuff, and Algeria should worry about ours. Simple as that. One hot tip should be to try to stop being a client of the U.S. and receiving their cash all the time for military purposes. I don't even want to start where Pakistani Army would have been without Chinese help. I am not here to flame or argue, but the fact is that Pakistan has had massive assistance from the U.S. and China, and still is no where near "mightyness" you are talking about.




Thank you for your bs... None of your MILITARY EQUIPMENT WERE PART OF ANY AID PROGRAM!... Chinese yes Loans...but not "Aid".. heck we paid 3.5 billion $ for 18 F-16s n other systems... as for "massive assistance.. yes 800 million from CSF .. using our ports,roads etc.. while take a look at our defence budget (minus the development budgets for SUPARCO,NESCOM,HIT,etc.,pensions etc which arent even paid from the defence budget).



> Algeria on the other hand, does not take any dirty U.S. military aid cash, neither do we fly dirty U.S. fighters. Pure Mother Russia Sukhoi Power  Payed by our cash, and no strings attached.



As i said thank you for your BS.



> Oh, and Algeria has 190 billion USD in reserves
> 
> Algeria's foreign exchange reserves hit US$190.66bn in 2012 - APS : Algérie Presse Service



Good for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First batch of MLUs were recieved in feb 2012:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...qwAm1PaIkTMhoinCvHuSqaw&bvm=bv.51773540,d.d2k
> 
> All in all over 73-74 F-16... another sqd of F-16 of the original deal in the 90s/already paid for-(sanctioned) will be given to Pakistan.
> 
> Keep living in dreams ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number will be above 250+.
> 
> 
> 
> True but not the ROSE upgraded Mirages.. ROSE UPGRADE:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...hD0dk-K6gOJNZhLL6Ivhm-w&bvm=bv.51773540,d.d2k
> 
> 
> 
> Those "agostas" are 90B version delivered from 1998-2000s .. built in our own shipyards under ToT... and are SUPERIOR IN CAPABILITIES TO KILO CLASS... You might want to do some research? SUBTICS Combat system,diving capabilities,endurance etc etc!...add another 6-7 new subs and another 1 Nuclear sub which is under development..
> 
> 
> Because they will be bought in a year or so..
> 
> 
> 
> So did i mention the 4 more F-23Ps ordered ? or the Type-54As? etc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe Algeria has more fire power than Pakistan i got nothin to say abt "fantasies".... how about a simple CM?screw ALCM or SLCM..? Or an AWACs? electronic warfare plane perhaps?number of ships?superior arty?armor?airforce? anything? please share .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. the pics were released on this very forum which had to be removed due to concerns... might want to talk to the mods abt it... also add SPADA-2000 etc ..
> 
> 
> Something like this perhaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your bs... None of your MILITARY EQUIPMENT WERE PART OF ANY AID PROGRAM!... Chinese yes Loans...but not "Aid".. heck we paid 3.5 billion $ for 18 F-16s n other systems... as for "massive assistance.. yes 800 million from CSF .. using our ports,roads etc.. while take a look at our defence budget (minus the development budgets for SUPARCO,NESCOM,HIT,etc.,pensions etc which arent even paid from the defence budget).
> 
> 
> 
> As i said thank you for your BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...


When we would order more Frigates any idea ? when on earth block 2 would come


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> When we would order more Frigates any idea ? when on earth block 2 would come



see the related threads... by the end of this year we will see blk-II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 

What is exactly going on in Algeria? The armed forces are carcking down on terror groups for two days, why haven't guys done already during the hostages incident?


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> What is exactly going on in Algeria? The armed forces are *carcking down on terror groups* for two days, why haven't guys done *already during the hostages incident*?



The Terror group were laminated during Zeroual era. The coming of Bouteflika and his reconciliation policies has given these groupes new wings. They became disruptive but not to the point where the country security is at a stake. Now we have a different problem exasperated by all our neighboring countries instability. You have not only to keep an eye on the few remnants of our own terrorists, but we have to keep the one from Tunisia, Libya, Niger, Mali, Mauritania and Morocco from crossing into our borders. 
To accomplish all these the army had to adopt new modus operandi, instead of sweeping entire areas to eliminates these groups, they started pin point targeting based on recouped infos. It s the first time [ at least formally] that the armed forces were allowed to intervene beyond our borders. All the past interventions especially in Lybia during Kaddaffy's power tenure against him and against Soudan during Zeroual presidency are still classified to this day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

A fairly impressive army for the region. Nice work done by our Algerian Arab/Berber brothers and sisters.

Ceylal, do you see the author of this thread? He made a thread about your military.

A little video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz35sdwFbJ8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

I haven't seen it..But that's a little old stuff... But thanks for your contribution to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> I haven't seen it..But that's a little old stuff... But thanks for your contribution to this thread.



You are very welcome.

If you allow me to post some more videos then I will do it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMUzQDHhpQo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW9prSSckts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk_af-q9uEY

You might not like the last clip though.

Oh, did I tell you that the fight against France was exceptional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Great army, my Berber brother. 

Al-Monitor today:

*Algeria&#8217;s Army Mobilizes On South and East Borders*

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

su30 algerian air force landing at annaba - YouTube


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Let's see which one @Ceylal is going to pick 
Algerian Army.. ( New Jet Fighters Of Algeria ) .Mig-35 And Su-35 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Let's see which one @Ceylal is going to pick
> Algerian Army.. ( New Jet Fighters Of Algeria ) .Mig-35 And Su-35 - YouTube


The MIG 35 would have been a sur replacement of the MIG29S, but I doubt that this aircraft will see the day...MIG complex is dead. The SU 35 may be acquired, but there a lot of rumors that Algeria may stay with one aircraft fits all policy. The AAF is leaning on the acquisition of the Super Su30MK and bring the in service aircraft to the S spec. Algeria will have an MRCA early next year, we will have more clarity then.



al-Hasani said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> If you allow me to post some more videos then I will do it.


Its a forum. any contribution is always welcomed. And Thanks for your imput.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> Its a forum. any contribution is always welcomed. And Thanks for your imput.





A video of the Algerian Special Forces in action.

promotion 2012 forces spéciales algérienne - YouTube

Is that the GIS Ceylal?

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupement_d'intervention_spécial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

This Algerian version of the Pantsir [JANUS] will be incorporated in the Russian armed forces.



> D'abord c'est la version Algérienne du Panstir qui a été présentée, communément appelée Janus, à cause de son radar ESA à double faces, cette version est la plus évoluée et la plus "sûre" vu que l'Algérie est son unique acquéreur et que son radar fonctionne sur d'autres fréquences que celles du Pantsir S1 dont les fréquences ont été éventées après son achat par l'armée des Emirats Arabes Unis.


 It was the Algerian Pantsir version that displayed in MAKS2013, known as JANUS due to its ESA two side radar. This version is the most advance and more reliable and Algeria is the only client that field it. Its radar has a multi frequency bands that the Pantsir S1, who's frequency function were made known, after being acquired by the EAU.






> c'est la présentation en avant-première d'un Command Truck permettant de diriger jusqu'à six Pantsirs, leur fournir des données radar et optiques et leur donner la possibilité d'engager des cibles même en roulant le tout sans activer leurs radars et donc sans se révéler.



The other revelation on the Algerian version is the existence of a command and control unit than can provide radar,optic realtime info and engage targets without having their radar activated, hence without being detected



> Ce poste de commandement mobile, dont l'Algérie a été le premier acquéreur, permet de créer des bulles opérationnelles anti-aériennes de 50 Km de rayon.



This command post, which Algeria is the only acquirer, allows the creation of a 50 kms [36 miles] radius air defence buble.

Source: secret-difa3.blogspot.com/&#8206;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The MiGs - in general sense - should have kicked the bucket long time ago. While the Su-35 appears to be one of its kind, it is a mandatory that The AAF gets its hands on a few of these, and I totally disagree with you on the " one platform theory "  
It isn't a mission-impossible to host another platform, especially when the Su-35 has a lot in common with the Su-30. 

The AAF can also upgrade the MiGs to the M standard which is amazing. 



Ceylal said:


> The MIG 35 would have been a sur replacement of the MIG29S, but I doubt that this aircraft will see the day...MIG complex is dead. The SU 35 may be acquired, but there a lot of rumors that Algeria may stay with one aircraft fits all policy. The AAF is leaning on the acquisition of the Super Su30MK and bring the in service aircraft to the S spec. Algeria will have an MRCA early next year, we will have more clarity then.


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> A video of the Algerian Special Forces in action.
> 
> promotion 2012 forces spéciales algérienne - YouTube
> 
> Is that the GIS Ceylal?
> those are Special forces.. If you go a couple pages back, I posted recent pictures and a video during an exhibition the past.
> june.
> GIS training is classified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The AAF can also upgrade the MiGs to the M standard which is amazing.


Algeria doesn't buy systems that are not used by the country of Origin. The likel hood of seeing a mig35 flying is zero to nil. That's the reason India preferred the costly French plane to the MIG35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> Algeria doesn't buy systems that are not used by the country of Origin. The likel hood of seeing a mig35 flying is zero to nil. That's the reason India preferred the costly French plane to the MIG35.



Russia is using the MiG-29smt bro!


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> those are Special forces.. If you go a couple pages back, I posted recent pictures and a video during an exhibition the past.
> june.
> GIS training is classified.



Thanks for the information Ceylal. I suspected that since the GIS is very limited in numbers. They train together with the French Foreign Legion, right?

Another little video.

&#x202b;


----------



## Algerian-Berber

thanks bro 4 all pictures ,our army is getting stronger day after day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Russia is using the* MiG-29smt* bro!


Those are Ex Algerian SMT's and it took them 2 years to bring them to specs.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> Those are Ex Algerian SMT's and it took them 2 years to bring them to specs.



No way! Weren't Algeria's were built in the mid 80s? This variant came in the mid 90s.


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for the information Ceylal. I suspected that since the GIS is very limited in numbers. They train together with the *French Foreign Legion, right*?


Nope...Foreign legion are paratroopers, not special ops. 
The GIS are formed locally, but train with the US, Russia, south korea and France but not in the outfit you cited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> Nope...Foreign legion are paratroopers, not special ops.
> The GIS are formed locally, but train with the US, Russia, south korea and France but not in the outfit you cited.



How accurate is this?


----------



## Ceylal

@ Elhassani
T72 before 






T72 now..modified locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal and what modifications are done on T-72 ?


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No way! Weren't Algeria's were built in the mid 80s? This variant came in the mid 90s.









After inducted in VVS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> How accurate is this?



wikipedia info are not accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> After inducted in VVS



Interesting. I will do further research on this.


----------



## Ceylal

*GLAM HELICOPTER A YEOVIL during tests*




*With Algerian Color*




*Fire fighters Heli.*




*The bearded nightmare*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VGT8768eC6g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ceylal 

 Algeria foils another terror plot


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Algerian navy Kilo submarine sailing through the Atlantic - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

algerian naval forces - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41

It's not a T-72 but T-90 S

Algerian army have modernised t-72 m1m (from russia) and T-72 AG (ukranian modernisation)


----------



## Ceylal

SU-41 said:


> It's not a *T-72* but T-90 S



It is an ex T72 modernized to T90 spec. ya sahbi.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31924%3Aboeing-confirms-algerian-interest-in-tankers-transports&catid=35%3AAerospace&Itemid=107



> Boeing officials have confirmed that the Algerian air force is interested in acquiring transport and tanker aircraft, with a request for proposals (RFP) possible in the coming months. Earlier this year Algeria evaluated the C-17 and A330 MRTT but the country is also interested in surveillance and rotary wing aircraft.
> 
> Algeria in April this year undertook trials of the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III strategic airlifter and the following month evaluated the Airbus Military A330 MRTT (Multi-Role Transport Tanker). Paul Oliver, Vice President - Middle East and Africa, International Business Development at Boeing Defence, Space and Security told defenceWeb *that Algeria is also interested in intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) assets and has asked Boeing about its ScanEagle small unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) and airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) platform.*
> 
> While Algeria has not specified how many C-17s it would like to acquire, Oliver estimated the number at four to six aircraft. He said that for the Algerian demonstration earlier this year, Boeing leased a US military aircraft and flew it at several different locations over a few days, covering most of the aircraft&#8217;s flight envelope.
> 
> Unofficial sources say a C-17 from the US Air Force&#8217;s 446th Airlift Wing at McChord Air Force Base in Washington was seen at the Tamanrasset test centre on April 22.
> 
> Algeria evaluated a Royal Air Force Airbus Military A330 MRTT in May and is reportedly interested in acquiring around three to replace its Ilyushin Il-78 Midas tankers. The timeline for their replacement is not clear &#8211; when Oliver told the Algerians that the Boeing KC-46 tanker would only be available for demonstrations in 2018, he said they were happy with that date.
> 
> No RFPs have yet been forthcoming from Algeria, but Oliver said he was confident that they would be issued either later this year or early next year. He added that Algeria is seen as a key market for the company.
> 
> Dennis Muilenberg, President and CEO of Boeing Defence, Space and Security agreed that Algeria is a key future market place for Boeing. He said the Algerians expressed interest in mobility as they are looking for aircraft to move cargo and provide humanitarian assistance. Consequently, Boeing sees opportunities in products like the C-17 and rotorcraft, such as the CH-47 Chinook. At the moment Boeing is trying to understand Algeria&#8217;s needs and infrastructure and is at the initial discussions stage.
> 
> Guy Martin is in the United States as a guest of Boeing.


----------



## Ceylal

From the inside of an Algerian Foxbat Flying at 77,000 ft, 2,6 Mach ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Great photo, Ceylal.

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Latest from secret-difaa 

Mi 24D's contemplated as a transition combat helicopter to shoulder the Hind squadrons









Mi 28N UB built to Algerian Specs to go thru field trial in Hassi Babah and in Tamenrasset in October









For the Algerian Navy, great interest in the KAMOV52 Hookum attack helicopter. Algerian helicopter's pilots on site, to evaluate the craft.




While other teams were sent to train on AW159-10 Lynx wildcat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Algeria's Kilo subs  

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## copasi

&#8220;In March this year, China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation and Algerian Ministry of National Defense Military Bureau began a cooperation project and now this project went well&#8221; ----- from a news translated from Chinese @Ceylal, do you know what is the cooperation project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

copasi said:


> &#8220;In March this year, China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation and Algerian Ministry of National Defense Military Bureau began a cooperation project and now this project went well&#8221; ----- from a news translated from Chinese @Ceylal, do you know what is the cooperation project?



Cooperation and military project with China are diversified from missiles, ships to Tanks..For the CNAT, most of the one in the know thought it was is the pterodactyl drone that seen in south Algerian military base, taken for a predator...Just like, in China most of the contract and projects involving the Algerian defence are kept under a tight lid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Tacticool

I heard that russians cheated algeria in quality of equipment........


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> I heard that russians cheated algeria in quality of equipment........



I'm guessing you're referring to the MiG-29s affair right? If so, the yes. Algeria did protest and return the jets in exchange of newer ones. 


The Assad regime has been buying such weapons knowingly for decades in exchange for Russian's support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> I heard that russians *cheated* algeria in quality of equipment........


Russians didn't cheat Algeria. It was the MIG complex that tried to pass used part on a MIG29SMT'S as new. The planes were returned and replaced SU30 MKA's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

self delete


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> Russians didn't cheat Algeria. It was the MIG complex that tried to pass used part on a MIG29SMT'S as new. The planes were returned and replaced SU30 MKA's



Actually, Algeria wasn't cheated on but rather scammed - which can happen to any country - 

Wasn't the replacement supposed to be a batch of brand-new MiG-29s? The Russians developed ++4 MiGs long time ago which Algeria asked for in first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to the MiG-29s affair right? If so, the yes. Algeria did protest and return the jets* in exchange of newer ones*.
> 
> 
> .


They exchanged them with 16 SU30MKA's. The returned SMT's were taken by the VVS after being revamped. These SMT's as were the most technologically advanced aircraft in the VVS inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Wasn't the replacement supposed to be a batch o*f brand-new MiG-29s*?


No. They got 16 SU30 MKA's instead.



> The Russians developed ++4 MiGs long time ago which Algeria asked for in first place.


 That was the deal . Instead MIG, used old cells and used or refurbished parts to build these SMT's. Algerian engineers discovered it during routine maintenance. That was the end of the love affair of MIG complex and the AAF. In fact the death of MIG industries is partially due to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## copasi

Ceylal said:


> No. They got 16 SU30 MKA's instead.
> 
> 
> That was the deal . Instead MIG, used old cells and used or refurbished parts to build these SMT's. Algerian engineers discovered it during routine maintenance. That was the end of the love affair of MIG complex and the AAF. In fact the death of MIG industries is partially due to Algeria.



Do you know how many years the mig-29 which Algeria bought from Ukraine and Belarus have been used? I guess they are in their late life



Ceylal said:


> No. They got 16 SU30 MKA's instead.
> 
> 
> That was the deal . Instead MIG, used old cells and used or refurbished parts to build these SMT's. Algerian engineers discovered it during routine maintenance. That was the end of the love affair of MIG complex and the AAF. In fact the death of MIG industries is partially due to Algeria.


Do you know how many years the mig-29 which Algeria bought from Ukraine and Belarus have been used? I guess they are in their late life



Ceylal said:


> No. They got 16 SU30 MKA's instead.
> 
> 
> That was the deal . Instead MIG, used old cells and used or refurbished parts to build these SMT's. Algerian engineers discovered it during routine maintenance. That was the end of the love affair of MIG complex and the AAF. In fact the death of MIG industries is partially due to Algeria.


Do you know how many years the mig-29 which Algeria bought from Ukraine and Belarus have been used? I guess they are in their late life


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

The first batch of 3 ASW159 Wildcats to be delivered to Algeria. Citing Secret Dafaa, These crafts will be assigned to the 3 heavy corvettes C28A being built in China. It is assumed that they will be equipped with the Thales Flash Sonar, Torpedoes MU90 and MML missiles from small craft, will give the QBJ's an anti submarine capability that very few navies possess.




*MLU90*





*Thales Sonar*





*Light weight Multirole Missile(LMM)*





From the same source, Lockheed Martin is about to sign a contract on a undetermined number of C130 J with ISR and Command and control capabilities for land and sea. Unlike the one equipping the US forces, the Algerian version will be unarmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## scorpion-rouge35

AW-119MKII [Koala]


----------



## Ceylal

Latest training helicopter made for Algerian made by the American Augusta Westland's subsidiary , seen in Algerian Colors in Philadelphia, USA. This training craft will shoulder the existing Sokol in training the Algerian Customs and Border Patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

From a Secret Difaa article that appeared on the Algerian daily Le Soir d'Algerie, a new arm contract is about to finalised with Russia. This contract is part of the Algerian restructuration and modernisation of its armed forces. This new contract will covert some of the defence systems that have already previously mentioned in this thread. 

*Air defence Systems*
S400 Triumph
Since the S300PMU2 is not being built, Algeria will acquire the S400. No detail on how many unit will be acquired.




For the protection of sensitive and strategic installations the TOR air defence System is also included





*Air Forces*
A new batch of SU30 SM . These Su30 will be identical to the one equipping the VVS
[video]



[/video]


> Sukhoi says that the Su-30SM features super-maneuverability and represents further evolution of the Su-30MK line. It differs from the earlier version in having radiolocation, radio communications and IFF systems, as well as ejection seats and a number of onboard devices “adapted to the requirements of the Russian air force.”
> 
> The Su-30SM has some unspecified advanced weaponry, according to Irkut. The company earlier said that the aircraft is able to deploy the supersonic anti-ship and land-strike Onix missiles, a completely Russian version of the Indo-Russian PJ-10 BrahMos. The air-launched version of this missile is sometimes called the Alfa.







The aim of the AAF is to have around 150 of these highly manoeuvrable aircraft by 2016. The existing SU30MKA will be brought the SM format. However the SU35 was not chosen due to its similarity with its big brother the SU30 .

SU32

2 to 3 squadrons of the long range fighter bomber will be acquired






YAK 130 s

A batch of at least 36 armed new Yak 130 for air to ground and COINS .





3 squadrons of Mi28 N to shoulder the aging hind MarkIII 





Algeria will more likely join Irkut in the development of 5th generation T50 that will be deployed by 2020

Land Forces
180 T90 MS is believed to be among the item purchased with a similar number of BMPT terminator




Long range smerch rocket system 




No artillery, these systems will be acquired elsewhere if not already acquired

Navy
There is two Project 20380 (Steregushchy class) vessel to built in Algeria with technology transfer





The coastal defence system "Bastion" 





2 Kilo class submarine with option of 2 more


----------



## Ceylal

Sorry about the above error..
Coastal defence system acquired by the Algerian Navy





This System will give the QBJ the ability to secure the South of the Med and the detroit of Gibraltar.


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal if you get all of the above weapons which you mentioned specially the missile systems and Frigates and Submarines and last but not least the SU-30 and SU-32 that would be awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal *if* you get all of the above weapons which you mentioned specially the missile systems and Frigates and Submarines and last but not least the SU-30 and SU-32 that would be awesome


 With all the unstability of the neighboring countries and the spread of highly lethal weapons close to its borders from the Ex Libyan armories, Algeria has seen for the first time its troops deployed deep in its southern borders with the right to pursuit.
After the attack on the Tingentourine gas complex, our defence forces were given the legal tools to be pro-active and to deal with the threat before it reaches our borders. 




[video]



[/video]
One of the pain in the @ss 
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Ceylal

Ex British officer on the Tiguentourine gas plant attack and the Algerian special forces action.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/01/20/algeria-way-to-go-general-tartag/


> This was a huge, carefully planned operation. There was no hope of getting everybody alive, SAS or no SAS. In my opinion the decision to strafe the convoy of Landcruisers was the right one. There was little hope of recovering any hostages and no other way of stopping them.
> 
> My preliminary view is that the Algerian Special Forces showed impressive fire discipline, were well-led and were careful to discriminate between terrorists and hostages. Our people were treated well once the firefight was over and we should be thanking the Algerians.
> 
> We also need to be asking tough questions of BP and its partners. We know BP has been penetrated by the DVD (the old Anglo-Iranian Oil Company pretty much reported to the Abwehr, keeping quiet about oil reserves in the Middle East for fear that we wouldn’t have to expose tankers to German U-Boats in the Atlantic). From where did the terrorists get their plan of the complex? And what were plant security doing? That convoy of ‘mechanicals’ must have raised a fair old dust cloud. There may not have been time to get the T-90’s down from In Amenas but there was surely time to lock the plant down. It would be interesting to know what Sterling and the other security boys were allowed by way of kit. I’ll bet it wasn’t a Bushmaster 35 mil, which would have come in handy.
> 
> GCHQ may have some questions to answer too. That part of the world is great for SATINT – wide open spaces, lots of dust from moving vehicles, and more birds than there used to be, given the situation in Mali. How was that convoy missed? What did they think a bunch of pick-ups with machine-guns and Landcruisers were doing in southern Algeria? Admiring the view? Wandering about on safari, hoping to pot the odd rhino? Doing a wildlife documentary for BBC2?
> 
> The Algerians were right to keep London in the dark.  They know about the DVD, whose ops in Algeria go back to the civil war, when the Jerries were trying to pull the rug from under the Fourth Republic. They also know that London is penetrated. The Algerian Prime Minister is somewhat better informed than David Cameron, almost inevitably with Sir Jeremy Heywood as the Cabinet Secretary. Sir Jeremy of course plays the role of Sir Humphrey Appleby in Whitehall, and does it with aplomb (the role of the Cabinet Secretary, apart from running the country, is to keep the Prime Minister in the dark).
> 
> Algiers knew full well that if they told London Dachau would have it in half an hour and AQIM in an hour. The same applies to Washington. They must have found it trying, having this irritating little man in London demanding sensitive intelligence which they knew well he wouldn’t be able to keep quiet. Cameron has been humiliated by this episode, yet another reason to thank the Algerians. Well done boys!


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


>



7abibi beautiful updates and especially the photo that I have quoted now since I noticed Abd al-Qadir ibn Muhyiddin or Abdelkader el Djezairi as he is also known as. Great Muslim and Algerian hero. Apparently he was an fellow Hashemite too on his fathers side which made him a Sharif.











What saddens me though is that French is used on that photo. It should be Arabic or Berber which is also a Hamito-Semitic language of the Afro-Asiatic language branch and thus two related languages not to say people.

If Algerians want to adopt another language other than Arabic and Berber then they should adopt English. French is just the symbol of the French tyranny and the French occupation of Algeria in my humble opinion.

Please continue the great updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

> now since I noticed Abd al-Qadir ibn Muhyiddin or Abdelkader el Djezairi as he is also known as. Great Muslim and Algerian hero. Apparently he was an fellow Hashemite too on his fathers side which made him a Sharif.


Algerians abhor the cult of personality. Emir Abdelkader was a Sufi and conducted himself like any other Algerian in those time. He was a charismatic orator ahead of his time, a pragmatic leader and a fervent human right advocate long before the west knew its meaning. 
His family tree


> *Family Tree*
> Emir Abdelkader son of Muhieddine son of Mustafa son of Mohammed son of Mokhtar son of Abdelkader son of Ahmed Al-Mokhtar son of Ali son of Ahmed son of Abelqawi son of Abdelkader son of Ahmed son of Mohammed son of Abdelqawi son of Messaoud son of Taawus son of Yaqub son of Khaled son of Yousef son ofAhmed son of Bashar son of Mohammed son of Al-Akbar son of Abdullah son of Hassan Abelqawi son of Ahmed son of Mohammed Ben Idris Al-Asghar son of Idris son of Hassan Al-Muthana son of Hassan son of Fatmia daughter of of Prophet Mohammed (Peace Be Upon Him).





> *Early life*
> Emir Abdelkader was born in the town of Mascara near Oran (western Algeria) on Tuesday 6thSeptember 1808, his family originally from Amazigh (Berber) tribe of Beni Ifren which they were part of the Zenata tribe, also his family are descendants from Idrisid dynasty which they are descendants of the Prophet Mohammed (Peace Be Upon Him).



Emir's house




Emir Zaouia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

November 1st, seen by Algerians...




Winter time
The french changed to winter time by setting back their clock by one hour
[the bubble], this weekend the Algerian will set back their clock by 58 years.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> November 1st, seen by Algerians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter time
> The french changed to winter time by setting back their clock by one hour
> [the bubble], this weekend the Algerian will set back their clock by 58 years.







Ceylal said:


> Algerians abhor the cult of personality. Emir Abdelkader was a Sufi and conducted himself like any other Algerian in those time. He was a charismatic orator ahead of his time, a pragmatic leader and a fervent human right advocate long before the west knew its meaning.
> His family tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emir's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emir Zaouia



Thank you 7abibi. We have learnt about him in school. He is one of the greatest contemporary Muslims that fought against injustice. He is part of the shared Arab and Berber history of not only Algeria but all the Arab world and dare I say Muslim world. I plan to read some books about him. Can you recommend a specific famous book about him? Preferably in Arabic or English?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@Elhasani, there is some in English he authored himself..I will get you the titles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

A remembering of the Algerian revolution..
[video]



[/video]
and thru pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Its all started this way in Sidi Ferruch




after this event [at least for the french side], the true reason was the treasury of Algiers 





The lending of the french troops




Algiers sea and land firefight








Famed battle of Isly




Battle of sidi khalef




Algeria gain independance after 132 years of occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The french settlers departure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

[video]



[/video]
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> @Elhasani, there is some in English he authored himself..I will get you the titles..



Thanks. Just post them here. I want to read more about the honorable Sharif. Preferably in Arabic or English. French can do as well although my French is weaker than my Arabic and English.


----------



## Ceylal

Ceylal said:


> Cooperation and military project with China are diversified from missiles, ships to Tanks..For the CNAT, most of the one in the know thought it was is the pterodactyl drone that seen in south Algerian military base, taken for a predator...Just like, in China most of the contract and projects involving the Algerian defence are kept under a tight lid.


update:
Effectively Algeria will have its first armed drones from China. From secret-difaa a specialised defense blog. Talks with the US to predators failed after years of negotiation, due to the refusal of the US not to have them staffed and the insistence of Algeria of any foreign military presence and for full operation control by its armed forces. Algerian forces have been operation seeker I and II since the early 90's, but with the vast expanse and long border of the algerian territory, the south African uav has shown is limitation.


----------



## Ceylal

Update on Algerian LPD


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

INFO OBS. Alger craint une nouvelle attaque terroriste sur In Amenas - Le Nouvel Observateur


> *L’Algérie a du coup mené un raid contre une base djihadiste en Libye, à 200 km du site gazier d’In Amenas où avait eu lieu la prise d’otages massive de janvier.
> 
> Le 24 octobre dernier, plusieurs centaines de membres des forces spéciales de l’armée algérienne, appuyées par des avions chasse, des hélicoptères et des chars, ont mené un raid contre une base djihadiste en Libye, à 200 km au sud du site gazier d'In Amenas, là où avait eu lieu la prise d’otages massive de janvier 2013. Depuis deux mois, des informations collectées par les services secrets algériens faisaient état d’une nouvelle attaque de groupes terroristes en préparation sur ce même site, proche de la frontière libyenne
> La constitution algérienne interdit formellement à l’armée, en tant de paix, de combattre hors du territoire national, mais l’état-major a considéré qu'il s'agissait-là d'un cas de force majeur. Les militaires ont découvert une véritable caverne d’Ali Baba : des centaines de missiles toutes catégories, des dizaines de mitrailleuses 12,7, autant de ceintures kamikazes, des centaines de kilos d’explosifs et de mortiers, 500 kalachnikovs, 150 lance-roquettes, des centaines de pistolets mitrailleurs scorpions et d’armes de poing. Cultivant le culte du secret, le ministère de la Défense à Alger a refusé de dire s’il y avait eu des morts de part et d’autre lors de l’assaut et si des djihadistes avaient été faits prisonniers.*


*

Algerian Special Forces raided a site deep in Lybia and neutralised djihadists that were preparing an attack on Algerian soil. A real arsenal of weaponry and large amount of explosives was discovered. No casualties or djihadist's prisoners was disclosed.

*



-


----------



## Ceylal

Sahel...
*Sahel: sept épaves de drones récupérées par l’Algérie entre février et octobre 2013*
Publié le 4 novembre 2013 par Strategika51
Sahel, Algeria recovered 7 drones carcasses between February and October 2013



> D’après des informations lapidaires rapportées par un hebdomadaire algérien, l’armée algérienne aurait abattu six drones qui se seraient trop rapprochés de sa frontière avec le Nord-Mali et récupéré les épaves de sept autres appareils entre février et octobre 2013.
> 
> Selon la même source, l’exploitation des équipements de communication des épaves de ces appareils "anonymes" aurait permis de découvrir que les drones des deux pays européens opérant dans la région sont sous commandement américain direct.



From information reported by an Algerian daily, Algerian army has shot down 6 drones that were too close to the Algerian border with Mali and have recovered 7 others carcasses between Feb and Oct 2013

From the same source, the deciphering of the communication equipment on those anonymous drones were operated by two european country under a direct American command....Poor French and dutch, they thought they were in a an Afghan or Libyan villegiature...

Sahel: sept épaves de drones récupérées par l’Algérie entre février et octobre 2013 | Strategika 51


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Navy[update]
The first BDSL[logistical support and landing ship] Kaalat Beni Abbes to be delivered in December 2013.

Algerian navy training in Italy..


> *Algerian soldiers in Taranto FOR TRAINING*
> Updated about a month ago
> 
> The Algerian Ship, derived from the class San Giusto, Italian amphibious units, will have a displacement of 9,000 tons, a length of 143 meters and will be launched next December at the Riva Trigoso of Genoa, with the name of Kalaat Beni-Abbes.
> 
> The Algerian crew training will be conducted entirely in Italian and will follow a process of increasing difficulty. A total of 191 will be the military men and women, some already arrived at the Naval Air Training Center Taranto (Maricentadd), who attend operational courses until May 2014.
> 
> Then, after a period of preparation on the job training at the venue set-up and testing new ships of La Spezia (Marinalles), the cycle will end again in Taranto in the first months of 2015 after the internship naval Maricentadd who submit the Ship and his crew.
> 
> This project is very complex, innovative and unprecedented, it required careful and meticulous planning and cooperation between the Navy and the Private Industry.
> 
> Such synergy in training foreign marine is a valuable resource because the addition of a "package training aspects" makes the provision of construction of new ships much more palatable and provides a positive image of the "system", thus greatly enhancing the competitiveness of the shipbuilding national.
> 
> Such cooperation has already produced its effects benefit the Italian, since Algeria has recently expressed its intention to buy even the minesweepers.


----------



## Ceylal

T90 tourelle


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's military spending is expected to rise by 6.2% to 2017 to an amount of $20 Billions. It is the most attractive arm market in Africa.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Hip fire power..




The homegrown bearded worst nightmare




with this




in fact this gunship put the end to Tiguentourine siege..
and the braves..




and their palmares




Ended the takeover within 48 hrs, few dead and over 700 between nationals and expatriate saved...


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Navy update...


> *Le premier porte-hélicoptères de la marine algérienne entrera en fonction dès l'année prochaine*
> 
> ARTICLE | 11. NOVEMBRE 2013 -



The first Algerian BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes, will enter the Algerian Naval forces next year.







> D'après les spécialistes des équipements militaires, ce navire de guerre permettra à l'Algérie de ne pas se cantonner dans une position défensive, mais lui permettra d «exporter» la confrontation en cas de conflit armé, le navire étant conçu pour transporter des hommes et du matériel lourd. Le BDSL a la particularité d’avoir une totale autonomie et sa propre protection. Il est doté du radar Empar de Selex, permettant de contrôler une large bulle aérienne autour du bâtiment et de guider une quinzaine de missiles antiaériens. Le navire devrait disposer d’un système d'artillerie de 76 mm OTO Melara et deux canons de 25 mm. Le BDSL algérien est une version plus imposante et plus moderne en comparaison avec les navires italiens de classe «San Giorgio». Le _Kalaât Beni Abbès_ pourra transporter 440 soldats avec leurs équipements. Mesurant 143 m de long pour 21,5 m de large et affichant un déplacement de 9 000 tonnes, l'unité dispose d'un radier postérieur, permettant la mise en œuvre de trois chalands de débarquement lourds de transport de troupes et d'embarcations rapides pour les forces spéciales, en plus des trois qui se trouvent sur le pont. Le navire compte également une capacité hospitalière d’une cinquantaine de lits et plusieurs blocs opératoires. Dans la perspective de la réception de ce navire, une centaine d'éléments de la marine algérienne sont actuellement en Italie pour suivre un stage de formation, en vue de leur prochain embarquement, au Centre d'entraînement aéronaval de la Marina Militare (Maricentadd) de Tarante, dans les Pouilles, et du Bureau du matériel et des essais des nouveaux bâtiments (Marinalles) de La Spezia.
> *Meriem Sassi
> *


*
From military equipments experts, this ship will allow Algeria to go from a defensive posture, to an offensive one in which she will be able to bring the war to a foe. The ship was designed to transport troops and their heavy equipment, and has a particularity to have a total autonomy with a capability to defend herself.................*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## shazlion

*France's (Part of Gog Magog) Alledged Algerian Genocide*

Approximately 5 million Algerian Muslim Arabs (half of Algeria Population at that time) were tortured and massacred under the French rule according to the Algerian sources 5 million dead, while French officials estimated it at 350,000. [Algeria Independence France 1954-1962 Algeria Independence France 1954-1962] Algerians argue that the massacres should be named as genocide and France must apologise from the Algerians. However the French do not accept the claims. Algeria's President Abdelaziz Bouteflika says that French colonization of his country Algeria was a form of genocide. In memoirs, some French officers have described torture of Algerians during the war, however France has never accepted its responsibility in tortures and massacres in Algeria. Paris says that the past should be left to historians. French President Jacques Chirac, upon harsh reactions to the law encouraging the good sides of the French colonial history, made the statement, "Writing history is the job of the historians, not of the laws." Writing history is the job of the historians" According to Prime Minister Dominique de Villepin, "speaking about the past or writing history is not the job of the parliament."[Haber, Haberler, Son Dakika - Zaman Gazetesi France in Favor of So-Called Genocide Resorts to Historians]


The Algerian president [[Bouteflika]] said in a speech in Paris on [[17 April]] 2006 "We no longer know whether we are Berbers (indigenous North Africans), Arabs, Europeans or French. France committed a genocide of Algerian identity during the colonial era. Colonisation brought the genocide of our identity, of our history, of our language, of our traditions."[Algerian leader calls colonisation 'genocide' - The Scotsman Algerian leader calls colonisation 'genocide', Scotsman]

[[Algeria]] first became a colony of France in 1830. After a war which ended in Algeria's independence in 1962, eight million Algerian residents were deprived of French nationality and hundreds of thousands of 'pieds noir' (French who settled in Algeria and were re-patriated at the end of the war) were forced home to a place which was not home.

[[Algeria]] called on [[France]] to apologise in 2005 for crimes committed during the colonial era. Bouteflika also urged Paris to admit its part in the massacres of 45,000 Algerians who took to the streets to demand independence as Europe celebrated victory over Nazi Germany in 1945. French authorities then responded by playing down the comments, urging "mutual respect".

Source: Wikipedia, April 2006

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

SU-24

HUD KAI-24P /LCD


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

AW-139 CSAR
[img=[url]http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/489687image001.jpg][/url]
SOKOL PZL W-3
[img=[url]http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/DSC0534JP_nwwersw.JPG][/url]
[img=[url]http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/DSC0533JP_nwwerea.JPG][/url]


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Nimr II [Wheeled Armored Vehicle] lors du JPO SAFEX 2013


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

CCS-01











Mini drone


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria set to acquire 20 transport Aircrafts and contract are to be signed in these coming days, if it wasn't already.. This order will be split between Russia and the united states. Boeing and Ilyushin are the likely benifiaries.




With Adcom Drone, UAE Makes Big Export Push | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian tank division during the october war, discussed by Egyptians..
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

Ceylal said:


> Algerian tank division during the october war, discussed by Egyptians..
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



The most brave soldiiar in the photograph is at below fourth from left in cap white chaddi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ptltejas said:


> The most brave soldiiar in the photograph is at below fourth from left in cap *white chaddi*.


Indeed, the future looks great!

Naval Open Source INTelligence: Algeria seeks Yabhon UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Mercedes ZETROS 1833 (Made in Algeria)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*T-90SA*
*http://www.forcesdz.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=99&start=180#p84625*
*




























*


----------



## asad71

Having fought a historic liberation war to wrest freedom from France, the brave Algerian people have apparently adopted the doctrine of total peoples' defense. Algeria has issues with Morocco related to POLISARIO West Sahara freedom movement. Morocco is ruled by an absolute monarchy patronized by USA and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.










40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> 40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.


And when Algeria will order them and when first are expected to arrive


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> And when Algeria will order them and when first are expected to arrive


From the article, the contract will be signed momentarily and that Algeria is looking for a way to finance the deal...Which is, of course some BS of a miss unformed news reporter. From historical precedents, when a news of this type is divulged by an independent newspaper in Algeria, where the cult of secrecy is tuned to a perfection, means that the contract is signed and few examples of the aircraft has been delivered, crews are already been trained and squadrons are being formed.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> From the article, the contract will be signed momentarily and that Algeria is looking for a way to finance the deal...Which is, of course some BS of a miss unformed news reporter. From historical precedents, when a news of this type is divulged by an independent newspaper in Algeria, where the cult of secrecy is tuned to a perfection, means that the contract is signed and few examples of the aircraft has been delivered, crews are already been trained and squadrons are being formed.


How many number of Fighter Jets Algeria wants in its Air Force in next 10 years any idea ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> How many number of Fighter Jets Algeria wants in its Air Force in next 10 years any idea ?


No idea...I guess the same number they have now, maybe less with new generation aircraft and armed drones.


----------



## Ceylal

Bouteflika receives two VIP helo


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> 40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 to 50 SU34 will be acquired from Russia.



Wow， this really an ambitious program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian ministry of defence signed last thursday with China an agreement for sattelite and space research. With its Alsat satelite program, Algeria will be developing its own constellation of observation satelites with military application with China.
*

the arrival of the Presidence VIP Merlins fro Spain.*





New generation of fire and forget air to air missile that will equip the PAFKA equiped with an ASEA RADAR


----------



## Ceylal

A rendering of the future SU34 in Algerian colors..





a trench being dug between Algeria and Morocco to stop Smuggling




The last attack on our Consulate and the desecration of the Algerian flag on a important day of the Algerian history, pushed the Algerian authorities to put the screws on the monarchy economy that was boosted by illegal trade of all kind...
After the verdict that was given to the Moroccan culprit who scale the wall of the consulate ( 2 months suspended sentence and 22 Euro fine) Algeria decided to freeze all the meeting with Morocco that will take place in the Moroccan territory...

Taken during the war game with Belgium





















Recently taken during the 5/5 training..


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> On Saturday, December 7, part of the crew of the Algerian navy’s future ship, 'Kalaat Algeria Beni Abbes, also called Bâtiment de Débarquement et de Soutien Logistique (BDSL) arrived at La Spezia where they will follow the training courses organized by Fincantieri.
> The 45 Algerian sailors are members of the Service Platform Unit, and rejoined in Italy 84 other crew members belonging to the Operational Services who had arrived last September.
> 
> The ship, an advanced amphibious vessel displacing 8,800 tonnes, was commissioned by Algeria and is derived from the Italian navy’s "San Giusto" class. She is currently at an advanced stage of construction at the Fincantieri shipyard in Riva Trigoso, where its launch is scheduled for next Saturday, December 14th.
> 
> The Algerian navy’s new flagship will have logistics facilities capable of accommodating up to 590 people or so, of which 153 permanent members of the crew.
> 
> In order to achieve a successful model of national cooperation, the Italian Navy and the Orizzonte Sistemi Navali company, the prime contractor for the Forces Navales Algériennes, in 2011 signed a contract for the provision of services by the Armed Forces in support of the program. These services range from specialized assistance in the early stages of construction and outfitting of the ship to those, particularly sought after by the customer, relating to the training of the crew.
> 
> This phase can take advantage of the facilities available at the newly completed Fincantieri Training Academy, another winning result of the synergy MMI-Industry.


http://www.defense-aerospace.com/articles-view/release/3/150152/italy-trains-crew-of-new-algerian-amphibious-ship.html

More ship info's Le nouveau bâtiment de projection algérien | Mer et Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Bâtiment de Débarquement et de Soutien Logistique: an Italian Ship for the Algerian Navy
> 
> More ship info's Le nouveau bâtiment de projection algérien | Mer et Marine


Sadly during the towing out of the berm, the cable snapped and worker of 51 years old was killed. for the moment the trial period is at hold until the death investigation of the victim is complete.. the whole crew man and women that will man the ship has been already formed. RIPfor the victim our prayer are him, we fill like lost one of our own.




Algeria bought a jamming system inequaled in the world. It can jam anything from a simple missile,a drone, fighter jet and ballistic missile.





From a meeting at Africom where Algerian press the of Africom declared that Algeria is about to receive by the end of the year drones, mraps, transoprt aircraft and other systems that he refused to divulge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

When did the Mi-28 get delivered? I searched for online sources, nothing about delivery. Or is that for testing, maybe a Russian loan for training?


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> When did the Mi-28 get delivered? I searched for online sources, nothing about delivery. Or is that for testing, maybe a Russian loan for training?


The first ones were received Oct 1st. Nobody's know the number delivered. We have our spotters working on guetting the first images. The crews are already trained and taken from the hip best pilots. The crew that are flying the super Hind MKIII, will be switched to the super lynx multirole helicopter.
For sources,don't waste your time, every body who does business with the ministry of defence are held to draconian rules of secrecy...France paid a dear price, she lost a contract of 4 Fremm, because Sarkozy let Morocco muddy the deal. Now the one made for them was scheduled for delivery on the 20th of the last month, but without cash, Holland refused to deliver it to them


----------



## Ceylal

The Augusta will replace the Superhind MKIII...These combat aircraft will build in Algeria.











A word of wisdom









this what would look the new 36 yaks s (strike) that Algeria recently acquired when armed





Algerian Sniper on the move...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ALGERIA BOUGHT 30 AIR TARGET FROM KAZAN UAV'S PLANT ENIX THE DEAL WAS ESTIMATED AT$ 50-60 MILLIONS...CITED A SOURCE CLOSE TO THE APPROPRIATION CENTER.






MORE INFO ON THE JAMMING SYSTEM: SOURCE SECRET DIFA3-BLOGSPOT.COM


> *L'Algérie se dote d'un système de brouillage innovant*
> 
> 
> 
> Selon une dépêche de RIA Novosti, l'Algérie et l'Inde auraient acquis des systèmes Krashua 4, fabriqués par KRET (groupement de production radio électronique) et distribué par Rostec.
> L'ANP aurait déboursé la bagatelle de 80 millions de dollars pour acquérir ce système qui permet de brouiller les systèmes radars des avions ennemis ainsi que la création d'une bulle électronique imperméable aux fréquences GPS et aux équipements de détection adverse. En substance, le Krashua 4, qui est un système de guerre électronique, une fois déployé empêche les missiles de croisières, les bombes à guidage GPS et les avions de trouver des cibles sur une zone donnée. Cette zone pouvant avoir un rayon de 150 à 300 Km. Il représente une brique en plus dans le système de défense anti-aérien Algérien.Ce système de brouillage est considéré aussi comme une mesure de protection contre les Awacs, les E8 J-Star et les drones de reconnaissance les plus performants. Ces derniers peuvent êtres interceptés ou se crasher à cause de la perte de transmission avec leurs opérateurs.
> Le transfert d'une technologie aussi sensible et récente par la Russie vers un pays comme l'Algérie (le système n'a été introduit dans les forces Russes que quelques mois auparavant), est une preuve de l'évolution des relations stratégiques entre les deux pays.
> 
> Publié par secret-difa3 à 03:45


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> The first ones were received Oct 1st. Nobody's know the number delivered. We have our spotters working on guetting the first images. The crews are already trained and taken from the hip best pilots. The crew that are flying the super Hind MKIII, will be switched to the super lynx multirole helicopter.
> For sources,don't waste your time, every body who does business with the ministry of defence are held to draconian rules of secrecy...France paid a dear price, she lost a contract of 4 Fremm, because Sarkozy let Morocco muddy the deal. Now the one made for them was scheduled for delivery on the 20th of the last month, but without cash, Holland refused to deliver it to them



I guess we can only wait and see. The reports will be released eventually, but the specifications may stay secret.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Sokol PZL W-3 A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> I guess we can only wait and see. The reports will be released eventually, but the specifications may stay secret.


Eventually, we will see some pictures, we have spotters in Malta as well as in the country.
These are made to Algerian specifications that the reason for the delay. The Russian were reluctant, n the beginning to incorporate some systems that weren't Russians. These Aircraft will be equipped with an asea radar, rather than mechanical radar which we refused since the get go...This beast will be a real tank killer.


----------



## flamer84

Some good equipment here for Algeria.

@Ceylal ,you seem to take the news that Algeria is buying western hardware pretty well,considering that not so long ago you were bashing it and praising only the russian choppers.


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> Some good equipment here for Algeria.
> 
> @Ceylal ,you seem to take the news that Algeria is buying western hardware pretty well,considering that not so long ago you were bashing it and praising only the russian choppers.


You have comprehension problem. I was comparing the hardware that is sold to _Arab state ie Egypt who is the most affected due to its proximity to Israel. What we have in our arsenal be Russian or Western is the best sold in export version. We are very picky...We have never bought a system that is not used in the country of origin. And we buy the best that is out there and we used to the bone..


----------



## Babur Han

Ceylal said:


> The Augusta will replace the Superhind MKIII...These combat aircraft will build in Algeria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this what would look the new 36 yaks s (strike) that Algeria recently acquired when armed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algerian Sniper on the move...




Will Algeria order Agusta A-129 Mangusta or T-129 to replace Super Hind ?


----------



## Tacticool

How old are algerian hinds are?
I think hind mk 3 itself is a modern helicopter. Why they need to replace it?


----------



## Ceylal

Babur Han said:


> Will Algeria order Agusta A-129 Mangusta or T-129 to replace Super Hind ?


The Augusta will replace the Super hind...And will be produced locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> update:
> Effectively Algeria will have its first armed drones from China. From secret-difaa a specialised defense blog. Talks with the US to predators failed after years of negotiation, due to the refusal of the US not to have them staffed and the insistence of Algeria of any foreign military presence and for full operation control by its armed forces. Algerian forces have been operation seeker I and II since the early 90's, but with the vast expanse and long border of the algerian territory, the south African uav has shown is limitation.



Some news released in Chinese forum said it is CH-4.


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Fox-2 [6x6 Armoured Personnel Carrier]











http://www.rheinmetall.com/en/media...ons/2013/Rheinmetall_CMD2013_03_Papperger.pdf
http://www.rheinmetall.com/en/media...ons/2013/Rheinmetall_CMD2013_03_Papperger.pdf





http://www.rheinmetall.com/en/media...tations/2013/Rhmg_Presentation_2013-10-13.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> How old are algerian hinds are?
> I think hind mk 3 itself is a modern helicopter. Why they need to replace it?


They were old enough when when they were brought up to the format MKIII. They still super efficient tool against terrorism, but their number in use is dwindling...they were used to the core....


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Some news released in Chinese forum said it is CH-4.


we are talking about the same drone..And by what I can recoup we received them about two years ago, they were seen in Tamanrasset Apo about a year ago and were mistaken for American predators..


.see the picture in the preceding pages...Any update on the navy side?


----------



## Ceylal

@aliaselin
secret-difa3.blogspot, a specialized in military matters for North Africa, has just cited the Chinese sources of the conclusive test of the YiLong drone (CH4?)...more info will certainly come n the next few weeks on the test and the vehicle appreciation from the Algerian part..


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

^ 
These young ladies look tough! 

Keep posting more pics Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> ^
> These young ladies look tough!
> 
> Keep posting more pics Ceylal


They are...They rival the men...On one of meeting of the Arab police in Algiers, in a live fire and hand to hand combat, they were so imprssive that, some Arab delegates thought they imported just for the exhibition and asked if they were realy Algerians and to you friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> YiL





Ceylal said:


> @aliaselin
> secret-difa3.blogspot, a specialized in military matters for North Africa, has just cited the Chinese sources of the conclusive test of the YiLong drone (CH4?)...more info will certainly come n the next few weeks on the test and the vehicle appreciation from the Algerian part..



No. YiLong drone(Wing Long/pterodactyl) produced by AVIC CAC, the one who produced J-10 and J-20, also help Parkistan with JF-17; while CH-4 is produced by CAAA, the one who designed rockets(CZ-3, CZ-4, etc) and air-defence missiles(HQ-16, HQ-9, etc).
These two UAVs are close in mission capability， so they are competitors produced by different company.
I'm more prone the one chosen by Algeria to be CH-4 as there is a news on CAAA website:
首页
*CH-4无人机武器系统圆满完成外方评估试验任务
CH-4 UAVs have finished evaluation by foreign customer*
And this happened in November.

For C28A, no more information about it. It may need several months before we can see a hull from blocks.

By the way, do you know any other big millitary forum for Africa except secret-difa3.blogspot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

@Ceylal 

I have confirmed the guess in previous post through website of CAC, where no news about export of YiLong drone. And I find another new you may be interested in.
摩洛哥考察团到西飞参观
*摩洛哥考察团到西飞参观*
*Morrocan delegation visit CATIC XAC
*
They may be interested in buying some transport flight for civil or millitary use, do you have any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Thanks for the update, So it is a CH4, both of them are similar and very hard to differentiate...
for Morocco, it is, my point of vue relatated to the MB2000 tank they both from China...Is CAC involved in infra red and telemetry? or maybe for a drone, but I doubt the Chinese government will sell them Equipment sold to Algeria. China is the first commercial partner of Algeria, and China is very pragmatic, she keep her friend close to the vest and is not going to mudy the water with Algeria for Morocco.
Pls find out more on the ground equipments that goes with CH-4 and the DF-21D, I may have something for you...


----------



## Ceylal

Tthe first two Algerian Havoc, in Russia during trials..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Tthe first two Algerian Havoc, in Russia during trials..


Which helicopters are these and how many will you get ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

aliaselin said:


> r new





Ceylal said:


> Thanks for the update, So it is a CH4, both of them are similar and very hard to differentiate...
> for Morocco, it is, my point of vue relatated to the MB2000 tank they both from China...Is CAC involved in infra red and telemetry? or maybe for a drone, but I doubt the Chinese government will sell them Equipment sold to Algeria. China is the first commercial partner of Algeria, and China is very pragmatic, she keep her friend close to the vest and is not going to mudy the water with Algeria for Morocco.
> Pls find out more on the ground equipments that goes with CH-4 and the DF-21D, I may have something for you...



No this news has specific mentioned the content of the visiting： Y-7(millitary transport plane and its civil version MA series); H-6(impossible for export after cold war) and Arj-21(for civil use, and will past FAA certification in about several months).
CATIC XAC does not produce any equipment as you mentioned. This is why I ask if they have millitary transport flight program. Anyway, I think it is almost impossbile as Y-7 is too small, and their major mission may be to find some high cose-effective passenger planes.
For CH-4 I can summarize some infomation later, and this guy has appeared on CCTV, so it is easy to find accurate parameter. But for DF-21D, no information can be confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Ceylal said:


> Tthe first two Algerian Havoc, in Russia during trials..


Very nice photo man. I take it to my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

CH-4 video:

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNjExNDY2NTg4/v.swf

Maximum take off weight: 1330kg
endurance: 38 hour
playload: 345kg
ceiling：8km
range：3500km
hardpoint: 4(two for 120kg and two for 75kg)

中国彩虹4无人机首次以真机亮相北京航展-中新网
from the picture, we can see that it can take two AR-1 missiles(HJ-10 used by UAV) and two FT-5 precise guidance bomb. Actually the speaker say maximum 6 AR-1
AR-1:
distance: 2-8 kilometers
speed: 374m/s
weight: 45kg
accuracy: less than 1.5m
penetration：Tank(>1m), steel concrete(>1.2m)
maximum used height：5km
with off-axis ability

FT-5:
distance: 2-5 kilometers
accuracy: less than 1m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

For the DF21, what I asked for is the field equipment, that is associated with it...Thx..
For Morocco, you may be right...You may put your inquiry to FARSOLDIER, he must be a lot more aware of their staff presence in China.. For my part , I will do some digging too. thaks for everything friend.



Zarvan said:


> Which helicopters are these and how many will you get ?


The MI28N Havoc the night killer...48 of them will equip our attack helicopter force.



vostok said:


> Very nice photo man. I take it to my collection.


 I will get you some with Algerian colors, the minute I put my hand on them to add to your collection..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ventage photo of an Algerian MIG21.




Production of the Fuchs has began in Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Ceylal said:


> The MI28N Havoc the night killer...48 of them will equip our attack helicopter force.
> 
> 
> I will get you some with Algerian colors, the minute I put my hand on them to add to your collection..


The correct translation - night hunter, not a night killer . I'll wait for photoes, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

vostok said:


> The correct translation -* night hunter*, not a night killer . I'll wait for photoes, thanks.


meant to write that, my mind and my fingers got cross wise..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@Aliaslin
首页
首页

*CH-4无人机武器系统圆满完成外方评估试验任务*
2013-11-04
2013年11月，十一部CH-4无人机试验队在军贸公司的组织下，为某国用户完成了CH-4 无人机武器系统全面评估，全面评估取得圆满成功。CH-4 无人机在多家外协单位的支持下，凭借着优异的飞行性能、强大的挂载能力、丰富的载荷配置、精准的武器打击能力，赢得用户方的肯定和军贸公司的好评，为该国的市场开拓迈出了新步伐，实现了新突破。





Source..secret difa3.blogpost.com


----------



## Ceylal

The first go head for Caracal pistol in ECMK , Khenchela, Algeria








Production of the Nimr launched too













The first two M28UB, with a mechanical sweeping radar that didn't meet Algerian specs during trials and later replaced by an ASEA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Ceylal said:


> The first go head for Caracal pistol in ECMK , Khenchela, Algeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production of the Nimr launched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two M28UB, with a mechanical sweeping radar that didn't meet Algerian specs during trials and later replaced by an ASEA..


Excellent photos, thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@aliaslin
There is some news circulating that Algeria may replace its Mig 29s by the J-31, any truth to that?





In the other front Algeria will receive its first Su32, in 2014 and 2015...for a total of 4 squadrons.


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Alshawi1234

aliaselin said:


> CH-4 video:
> 
> http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNjExNDY2NTg4/v.swf
> 
> Maximum take off weight: 1330kg
> endurance: 38 hour
> playload: 345kg
> ceiling：8km
> range：3500km
> hardpoint: 4(two for 120kg and two for 75kg)
> 
> 中国彩虹4无人机首次以真机亮相北京航展-中新网
> from the picture, we can see that it can take two AR-1 missiles(HJ-10 used by UAV) and two FT-5 precise guidance bomb. Actually the speaker say maximum 6 AR-1
> AR-1:
> distance: 2-8 kilometers
> speed: 374m/s
> weight: 45kg
> accuracy: less than 1.5m
> penetration：Tank(>1m), steel concrete(>1.2m)
> maximum used height：5km
> with off-axis ability
> 
> FT-5:
> distance: 2-5 kilometers
> accuracy: less than 1m




You forget to mention that each unit cost millions dollars than its american counterpart . I really wish Iraq makes use of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> You forget to mention that each unit cost millions dollars than its american counterpart . I really wish Iraq makes use of it.


That beside, the problem with the USA, is the restriction they imposed on the use of their equipments. Just like having a mother in law living with you. All the system acquired from the US are none lethal, in order to avoid to be be macro manged by them.


----------



## aliaselin

Alshawi1234 said:


> You forget to mention that each unit cost millions dollars than its american counterpart . I really wish Iraq makes use of it.



Half of US counterpart，but larger playload and range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Penguin said:


> Bâtiment de Débarquement et de Soutien Logistique: an Italian Ship for the Algerian Navy
> 
> More ship info's Le nouveau bâtiment de projection algérien | Mer et Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Window on the Algerian Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

A rendering of the wildcat lynx delivered to the QBJ. 3 were received a couple of months ago.




LAlgerian landing ship of the Spanish coast




















A rendering of the Algerian Meko and its arm systems.





Confirmation of thtwo submarine to be delivered in 2016 and 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Submarine launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Vantage pictures..

Algerian troops in Egypt at Kilometer 101




Boumediene visiting the Algerian Airforce in an Egyptian base





Ariel Sharon sporting the wounds he received after his clahes with Algerian troops in the deversoir...where he lost 150 tanks and 700 of his best troops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Vantage pictures..
> 
> Algerian troops in Egypt at Kilometer 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boumediene visiting the Algerian Airforce in an Egyptian base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Sharon sporting the wounds he received after his clahes with Algerian troops in the deversoir...where he lost 150 tanks and 700 of his best troops...


I didn't knew that sir can you please tell details of this war Sir and How many Algerian soldiers participated and with which weapons they had @Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Ceylal said:


> Vantage pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Sharon sporting the wounds he received after his clahes with Algerian troops in the deversoir...where he lost 150 tanks and 700 of his best troops...



Love this one, i salut algerians for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


>


LOL，the guys who made the table took C28A for 056A. They are so different and C28A is almost twice of 056. Moreover, designation of 056A has been used to name the ASW version of the corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*BMP-2M "Berezhok"*


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> LOL，the guys who made the table took C28A for 056A. They are so different and C28A is almost twice of 056. Moreover, designation of 056A has been used to name the ASW version of the corvette.


There is a tonnage discrepancy.. The circulating news among the Algerian army aficiendo's is the the tonnage of the ships ordered nears the 5000T...the C28A is around 3000T..So let wait and see..


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian BDSL will be put to sea this January 9th. An update on the sea trials is forthcoming.


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> There is a tonnage discrepancy.. The circulating news among the Algerian army aficiendo's is the the tonnage of the ships ordered nears the 5000T...the C28A is around 3000T..So let wait and see..


You guys give us only 38 months from design to delivery, so 5000T is really too hard to complete. It is not only a problem of building a larger hull, but means more complicated system and much longer time for sea trial. So I still insist on that the ship a around 3000T. 


Ceylal said:


> The Algerian BDSL will be put to sea this January 9th. An update on the sea trials is forthcoming.


Will the BDSL use Aster30 or Aster15? and your MEKO A200 with ESSM or SM-2? The air-defence for Algeria Navy is awesome but what kind of hulls you guys used for ASW mission?


----------



## Ceylal

The BDSL will the Aster 15, a 9000+T derived from the Italian San Giorgio. The MEKO is a 4000 T+..To find more go to this site...
secret-difa3.blogspost.com, kind of Algerian Jane's magazine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Congrats, the entire Algerian military seems to be growing and advancing quite quickly.loving the many new toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The sea launch of the Algerian BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes
Early in the day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

QBJ vintage pictures





Algerian pride..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

*The construction of the Algerian BDSL advance*
01/07/2013

*Folder (s): *Algerian Navy







_Algerian BDSL right of the Italian frigate Carlo Margottini (©: ORIZZONTE SISTEMI NAVALI)_



*Important amphibians and hospital capacity*





The BDSL will have significant amphibious capability. A strike, opening onto the rear house three landing craft (Landing Craft Mechanized). In addition, to port, davits will make the water three barges type LCVP (Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel). The rest of the syndrome include, inter alia, a barge type LCP (Landing Craft Personnel) and two speedboats for commandos (RHIB). These means will land on a beach of troops and their equipment, including armored vehicles. The building will have for this purpose a garage that can, among other things, accommodate 15 heavy tanks, as well as housing for 440 soldiers, plus 150 crew members. The BDSL rigged to serve as command ship (means of communication developed for a local joint staff) will also have important medical infrastructure, with a 50-bed hospital with operating rooms, to ensure the troops landed a health support or serving in humanitarian operations for the benefit of civilians.









_For the future BDSL (©: ORIZZONTE SISTEMI NAVALI)_





*Arms and consistent electronic equipment*





But compared to what is usually found on buildings projection Algerian BDSL will stand above all the power of its electronic equipment and armament. It will have a EMPAR, three-dimensional radar developed by Selex Sistemi Integrati, which equips air defense frigates Horizon type, aircraft carrier Cavour and the Italian multi-mission frigates. This radar will be used to detect long-range air and fire control Aster 15. The BDSL will, in fact, the first building amphibious and airmobile to implement these anti-missile missile developed by MBDA projection. In all, 16 ammunition will be housed in two vertical launchers at the rear of the block. The weapons also include a turret 76mm OTO Melara, which can be used for air defense or against surface targets, but also fire against coastal targets. The artillery will be complemented by two tele-operated guns 25mm, 76mm managed as a fire control NA 25 FCS Selex SI. Finally, the building is equipped with a full suite of electronic warfare supplied by Thales and Elettronica, associated with two decoy launchers SCLAR-H OTO Melara-.









_For the future BDSL (©: ORIZZONTE SISTEMI NAVALI)_





*A second unit?*





This equipment will BDSL to ensure their own protection and that of the landed, including an aerial threat against anti-ship missiles or units. This is a considerable advantage, especially as defenses are often the weak point of projection ships, which must always be escorted when operating in a sensitive area. The BDSL will therefore not have this problem, its capabilities offering even broader spectrum than most of its counterparts (which in large marine move toutefoisavec destroyers and frigates Senior capacity which is currently Missions without the Algerian fleet).

Note that, according to some sources, the contract signed by the Italian consortium Sistemi Navali Orizzonte (common Fincantieri and Finmeccanica Company) has an option for a second BDSL. If it is strengthened, the building could be achieved by technology transfer in an Algerian site.









_South African frigate type Meko A200 (©: SAN)_





*Extensive modernization plan of the Algerian fleet*





BDSL the program is at the heart of the vast modernization plan enjoyed the Algerian Navy.It now has four submarines of the Kilo-type, two new buildings were delivered by Russia as the first two (commissioned in 1987 and 1988) have been modernized. The surface fleet will, in turn, undergo a profound change in the coming years. Were notably ordered three frigates from China and two in Germany (Meko A200 Type). A new missile patrol, improved version of the three C58 (1988 to 2002) is also nearing completion at Mers el-Kebir. Three large tugs type UT 515 CD, improved version of the Abeille Bourbon and Abeille Liberté French, were also delivered in 2012 by the Norwegian shipyards Vard (ex-STX OSV).









_Submarine Algerian Kilo-type (©: COLLECTION OF FLEET COMBAT)_







_Algerian tug type UT 515 CD (©: GED.SMUGMUG.COM )_


----------



## Ceylal

QBJ personnel in Italy


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage pictures


----------



## Ceylal

[video]


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Ceylal : I have a surprise for you 

PLZ45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Nope..Algeria refused to take the Russian comparable whom derived the PLZ45.. What you see in those two pictures is the
*Panzerhaubitze 2000 (PZH 2000)*

[video]



[//video]


----------



## Ibn Batouta

There are several sources that say it's PZL45 , even on others forums algerians say that . 
Allah ou 3lem  maybe you're right who know


----------



## Ceylal

@aliaselin 


FARSOLDIER said:


> There are several sources that say it's PZL45 , even on others forums algerians say that .
> Allah ou 3lem  maybe you're right who know



I am well aware of those sources. I think they were induced in error by this picture taken In China during the loading of several PLZ45 destined to an African country. The only African country who uses the color theme shown is Egypt...GCC's countries use that color too, ie Koweit who bought some.

Here what the sources talk about (this tagged from a trusted source in matter of defense in North Africa)




China supplied Algeria in the past of tract artillery of different model...But these shown in the pictures , you showed above are of German make.

Aliaselin might confirm it..


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> @aliaselin
> 
> 
> I am well aware of those sources. I think they were induced in error by this picture taken In China during the loading of several PLZ45 destined to an African country. The only African country who uses the color theme shown is Egypt...GCC's countries use that color too, ie Koweit who bought some.
> 
> Here what the sources talk about (this tagged from a trusted source in matter of defense in North Africa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China supplied Algeria in the past of tract artillery of different model...But these shown in the pictures , you showed above are of German make.
> 
> Aliaselin might confirm it..



Sorry， but it is too hard to tell from the pictures as it is almost totally covered by the canvas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> Sorry， but it is too hard to tell from the pictures as it is almost totally covered by the canvas.


I meant from Chinese forums or newspaper...The top appear rounded on the top and it appears bigger than the Chinese make, if we compare the pictures.


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> I meant from Chinese forums or newspaper...The top appear rounded on the top and it appears bigger than the Chinese make, if we compare the pictures.


No，no information said we have sold it to Algeria. As for the picture, from the curve of the back, the top one looks like PZH-2000; but the downside one looks like PLZ-45/52. So no conclusion for me.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Super hind targeting pod pictures




https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/64133_440691506057894_566873503_n.jpg[img]
Navy
[img]https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1604502_669504923092245_1577954033_n.jpg


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes photo updates


----------



## Ceylal

Kalaat Beni Abbes 
The Kalaat Beni-Abbes is set to be fitted with a powerful weapons suite which is unusual for this type of vessels:
- MBDA SAAM-ESD (Aster missiles + A50 launcher Sylver) behind the island superstructure
- 1x OTO Melara Super Rapid76-mm/62 at the bow
- 2x 25mm remote weapon stations

The electronic suite will include Selex Sistemi Integrati EMPAR + AESA radar of CICS Athena-C + navigation radar and flight control by -gosopoznavaniya SIR + Communication system supplied by Selex Elsag + EW systems produced by Elettronica and Thales + two SCLAR-H decoy launchers 
This new amphibious vessel can accommodate 3 Landing Craft Mechanized (LCM) + 3 small Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) + 1 large Landing Craft Personnel (LCP) + 2 semi-rigid boats. The hangar can accommodate up to 15 armored vehicles.
The crew will consist in 150 sailors while the ship may accomodate a landing force of 440 soldiers.

Basic Specifications:
-Total displacement = 9000 tons
-Length = 142.9 meters
-Width = 21.5 meters
-Flight deck with two runways and landing pads for heavy-lift helicopters in the extremities and 30-ton lift in the central part of the deck
-The power plant includes two diesel engines Wärtsilä 12V32 rated at 6000 kW
-The maximum speed = 20 knots
-Cruising range = 11,265 km
-Generation of electricity will be provided by four diesel generators Isotta Fraschini V1716 C2ME capacity of 1300 kW and one emergency V1708 T3 of 600 kW
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53805.202160783157894&type=1&relevant_count=1

Vantage picture
Algerian infantry soldiers


----------



## Ceylal

Future QBJ Training sail boat ordered from Germany& Algerian navy personnel in a German tour




















Fotoalbum: Zwei Wochen auf der "Gorch Fock" (Bild 10)| NDR.de - Regional - Schleswig-Holstein
AAF airports


----------



## Ceylal

vintage pictures





































Mine sweeper El mounafeq


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian amphibious ship enters the water*
*Luca Peruzzi, Genoa, Italy* - IHS Jane's Navy International
22 January 2014





The Algerian Navy's BDSL landing helicopter dock ship Kalaat Beni-Abbes, built by OSN at Fincantieri's Riva Trigoso shipyard, is seen here sailing by barge to the Muggiano shipyard, La Spezia, for outfitting. (Luca Peruzzi)
The Algerian Navy's new multipurpose landing helicopter dock (LHD) ship entered the water for the first time on 14 January at Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri's Muggiano shipyard in La Spezia, Italy.

Built under the prime contractorship of Orizzonte Sistemi Navali (OSN), a Fincantieri/Selex ES joint venture, the BDSL (Bâtiment de Débarquement et de Soutien Logistique) vessel _Kalaat Beni-Abbes_ (474) was originally scheduled for launch on 14 December 2013. However, because of an incident unrelated to the ship's delivery programme, the launch was delayed and the ship finally left Riva Trigoso's main shipyard by barge on 8 January, heading for Muggiano.

The completion of hull and superstructure build up to the point of formal launch was achieved 30 months after contract date.

Although OSN has not released details of the ship construction and outfitting programme, _IHS Jane's_ understands that the programme is running ahead of schedule. OSN had already begun harbour acceptance trials in advance of the vessel sailing from Riva Trigoso, with sea trials scheduled to begin by April (two months ahead of schedule).

It is understood that platform and combat system customer acceptance trials will be completed before September, when the ship is scheduled for handover to the Algerian Navy.

Following handover, the ship will remain in Italy until the first quarter of 2015 for crew and maintenance staff training under the supervision of the Italian Navy.

As a subcontractor to OSN, the Italian Navy has taken on the task of developing the ship's training and qualification syllabus, providing (together with industry) shore- and sea-based training for the crew and support personnel at facilities in La Spezia and Taranto.

In October 2013 the first 100 out of a total of 180 personnel to be trained arrived in Taranto for a programme that included safety and emergency procedures familiarisation. In December an initial group of 45 personnel began platform systems and equipment courses at Fincantieri's recently activated training academy near Muggiano: this phase was conducted by industrial personnel as well as representatives from the Italian Navy's construction, test, and outfitting centre. Once these courses are completed, further shore-based training will take place under the Italian Navy team before the crew moves to on-ship training and support.

Beyond this, the crew will begin preparing to sail the vessel independently under the Italian Navy's Fleet Command, with the basic operational sea training phase commencing in Taranto. Here, the crew can use the Italian Navy's new warship simulator provided by ECA Sindel. The simulator replicates the LHD's integrated bridge, and combat information and platform control centres.

A live-firing exercise is expected to conclude crew qualification in the first quarter of 2015.

Although the vessel is based on the design of the Italian Navy's landing platform dock ITS _San Giusto_ (L 9894), _Kalaat Beni-Abbes_ is larger and has been redesigned according to the latest safety, MARPOL environmental protection, and construction standards. Designed and built under Italy's RINA SpA classification guidelines with the service notation 'amphibious warfare ship', the vessel's accommodation facilities and air-conditioning systems have been derived from Fincantieri's cruise ship-building work.

The 8,800-tonne full-load displacement vessel is 142.9 m long and 21.5 m in beam. It can carry more than 600 personnel, including a 152-strong crew, a flight operations detachment, and embarked amphibious forces. Along with the capacity to host an amphibious force command-and-control facility, the vessel has a stern dock able to carry three landing craft mechanised (LCM), and can also embark three landing craft vehicle and personnel (LCVP) vessels together with one landing craft personnel (LCP) and two rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs).

The three 19.5 m LCMs, based on the Italian Navy's LCMs designed by Cantiere Navale Vittoria and able to carry a 30-tonne load, are being built by Algeria's ECRN (Enterprise de Construction et Reparation Navales) near Mers-El-Kebir. _IHS Jane's_understands that the first LCM began acceptance trials in December.

Up to 15 armoured vehicles can be carried in the hangar space, which can be accessed by a starboard-side folding ramp and a 30-tonne elevator amidships. Soft-skinned vehicles and containers can be accommodated on a flight deck that also has two helicopter landing spots (the aft spot able to accommodate an AgustaWestland AW101 aircraft). The ship has space for an extended hospital facility, including a surgery and up to 60 beds.

The combat system is based on the Athena-C combat management system (CMS) supplied by Selex ES. Elettronica has provided the electronic warfare fit, while OTO Melara has supplied countermeasures launchers. Armament includes a single OTO Melara 76/62 Super Rapid gun, two 25 mm guns, and an eight-cell Sylver A50 vertical launcher hosting Aster 15 surface-to-air missiles.

The Selex ES MFRA active array radar provides situational awareness and missile fire control. A SIR phased-array IFF is also fitted, together with a gun fire-control system and navigation/helicopter control radars.

The Seastema (a Fincantieri/ABB joint venture) integrated platform management system manages the vessel's hull, mechanical, and electrical systems, including the ship's electrical supply, bow thrusters, emergency diesel generators, and propulsion plant. The latter is based around two 6,000 kW-rated Wärtsila 12V32 diesel engines, driving two controllable-pitch propellers via Siemens gearboxes to achieve a 20 kt maximum speed.


*New self-propelled howitzer spotted in Algeria*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
22 January 2014

Algeria is updating its artillery inventory by procuring Chinese self-propelled howitzers.

The acquisition was revealed by photographs that were published on the forcesdz.com blog on 14 January showing a self-propelled gun on a transporter. The author said he took the photo near the Algerian city of Blida when he saw a convoy of around 50 armoured vehicle transporters.

The location prompted speculation that the vehicles were being transported to the Central Logistic Base (BCL) in Blida, which is often the first stop for Algeria's new military equipment.

Although the turret and hull of the vehicle are covered, it can be identified as a 155 mm Chinese SPH, probably a NORINCO PLZ45, rather than the longer-barrelled PLZ52.

Secret-difa3, a credible blogspot in North african defence confirmed that it was the PLZ52

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Another important order was Algeria’s agreement to purchase two frigates from Blohm & Voss with an option to buy a third








> j'ai pu être témoin indirect d'un survol de MiG-25 du sud vers le nord de la France aux environs de 1989/90.
> 
> Les F1 d'Orange n'ont pas réussi l'interception (et pour cause) et ceux de Cambrai, ont décollé trop tard.
> 
> Ces derniers n'auraient pas pu faire mieux, mais au moins, illuminer la cible, histoire de dire:" t'étais dans ma fenêtre de tir."
> 
> L'info, je l'ai eu au bar de l'escadron d'Orange et confirmée pas une connaissance de Cambrai.
> 
> Mais tout ça est resté très discret et dés le surlendemain, plus personne en parlait.
> secret-difa3


 I was a privy to a discussion of an Algerian MIG-25 that flew from South to northen France in 89/90. The Mirage F1 of Escadron Orange weren't able to intercept it and those of Cambrai took of late.
These last one couldn't do any better, or at least paint the target in order to say, you were in my crossfire.
The info, I heard it in the Orange escadron bar and was confirmed by a friend of mine from Combrai.


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

Super Lynx Mk-130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

SSC-3 Styx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

algerian Kilo Submarines in MERS EL KBIR Naval Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria sends its military transport plane in support of MISCA (International mission for Central Africa support)


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria will take delivery of the 3 C28A in 2015 from China

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1654325_280509225434255_1059884530_n.jpg

2 tigre from Russia
https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1654325_280509225434255_1059884530_n.jpg
2 improved 636 kilo in 2016-17


Igor Ponomarev the Vice President of "United Construction Corporation" (USC) pointed negotiations with Algeria for the construction of two diesel submarines. "Negotiations are pending on price parameters. I think there is a perspective", - he said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

A UK-based analyst said Algeria will meanwhile take delivery of three new frigates from China in 2015. “They have been built at the same yard as the F22 vessels sold by China to Pakistan and could be similar or slightly smaller,” said Christian Le Miere, a senior fellow for naval forces and maritime security at the International Institute for Strategic Studies











Meanwhile Algeria is due to receive two Corvette of Tigr type. The first one this year and the second in 2015





A NOTAM (a notice to airman) revealed a Russian military exercice near Algiers.
An air exercise of the Russian aero-naval group sailing in the Mediterranean since the beginning of the war inSyria. More, near the Bay of Algiers were two ships of the VMF: a Udaloy ,the missile luncher destroyer , AdmiralLevshenko (605)and the class landing ship Ropucha Olenegorsky Golnyak (012). The first has an actual air anti capability,so it is quite likely that the aircraft carrier Admiral Levshnko took part in the exercise. They were no mention, if any Algerian aircraft had participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal u said Algeria will not receive tiger corvettes


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal u said Algeria will not receive tiger corvettes


 That is true. At one time, they walked away. Algerian-Russian dealings are very dense and they work very closely. The only known fact is that Russia wanted some of the critical defense systems, required by Algerian navy, be put on Russian made ship. Which is very good news, since it will give the Algerian navy a potent capability in a relatively short time.
In meantime the landing craft ships the Kalaat Beni Hamed and the Kaaat Beni Rached (472 and 473) being revamped and updated by Navantia, Spain will be equipped with Danish electronics.

The radar Scanter 6002 for sea threats detection and to manage helicopter landing that actually equip more than 150 ships worldwide was chosen., complemented A C Guard Decoy System manualy or automatically operated that is capable to foil anti ship missiles and torpedoes coming from any direction.


----------



## Ceylal

!2 of these will be acquired for SAR by the Algerian cost guard, in which 8 will be built in Annaba and 4 imported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

!2 of these will be acquired for SAR by the Algerian cost guard, in which 8 will be built in Annaba and 4 imported.





Maritime Partner AS and the Ministry of Defense in Algeria have signed a contract for the construction and supply of 12 units of Alusafe 2000 high speed rescue and patrol vessel, including an extensive training package. The first four vessels will be built by Maritime Partner AS in Aalesund. The next eight vessels will be built under partnership in Annaba in Algeria.

The Alusafe 2000 has a length... overall of approximately 21 meters and twin water jets propulsion allows her to reach a speed of 30 knots. Accommodation is made for a crew of seven, and the vessels will carry out rescue and patrol service along the coast of Algeria.

“We have been working on this project since 2010, and we are incredibly proud to have signed this important contract, won in strong international competition, with the Ministry of Defense in Algeria,” says Peder R. Myklebust, CEO of Maritime Partner AS.

The first four vessels will be built at Maritime Partner AS and during that period the client’s production and management personnel will be trained. After completion of this extensive training, the construction of the eight other vessels will begin at the client’s facilities in Algeria under the supervision of Maritime Partner AS. This contract will last until 2016


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## pokdo

Do alegerians speak french in daily?


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ




----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

pokdo said:


> Do alegerians speak french in daily?


French is still largely used and is prevalent in the business arena...In Daily life, Algerians used a dialectal Arabic . Classical Arabic is still not spoken or understood by a big majority of Algerians.


----------



## Gabriel92

Ceylal said:


>



HMS Tireless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Are there Algerians of african origin... i mean black? or were they slaves?


----------



## ss22

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are there Algerians of african origin... i mean black? or were they slaves?


and what do you think you ?!!!!!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are there Algerians of african origin... i mean black? or were they slaves?








you see we are black .....




they are the white....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ss22 said:


> and what do you think you ?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see we are black .....
> View attachment 17582
> 
> they are the white....



Are you stupid or what? Scroll back and you will see pics of a black soldier .. I asked if there are Algerians of African origin..


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are there Algerians of african origin... i mean black? or were they slaves?


The entire world founds its origin in Africa. Algerians are not black ( facies) but we do have blacks among us. We are African after all. Slavery does not exist in Algeria, and there are no slave known in Algeria...
Algerians are not racists and race does not play any role in the today's society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are there Algerians of african origin... i mean black? or were they slaves?


The entire world founds its origin in Africa. Algerians are not black ( facies) but we do have blacks among us. We are African after all. Slavery does not exist in Algeria, and there are no slave known in Algeria...
Algerians are not racists and race does not play any role in the today's society.


Gabriel92 said:


> HMS Tireless...


It can be called that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage photo of Algerian MIG21 (2007)..taken in Russia





MIG29s








Picture of the Atlas Mountains from a MIG25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Algerian Special Forces: unit 104 eme RMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

MARS vehicul


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Anymore Pics for the Navy, and the SU-30s?


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

@Ceylal 
中新网2月20日电 据国家国防科技工业局网站消息，2013年江西省航空产业发展迅猛，中航工业洪都集团正积极推进轰炸、运输教练机关键技术与俄罗斯合作，航空602所正与阿尔及利亚合作攻关无人机技术。
Red parts said "the 602 institute are collaboration with Algeria on UAV technology". 

So it seems we not only sold CH-4 to Algeria, but also have deep collaboration with Algeria on UAV design and development. By the way, the 602 institute is majority on helicopter, so what the collaboration may be about unmmaned helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

IMR3 T-90 chassis


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ




----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ




----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

L-39










An-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

AgustaWestland EH101 Merlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Anymore Pics for the Navy, and the SU-30s?


It is going to be hard since they are not ferried by Antonov like they use to...Now the acceptance of the Aircraft is done in Russia, and fighters are flown directly home by Algerian pilots..



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Anymore Pics for the Navy, and the SU-30s?


It is going to be hard since they are not ferried by Antonov like they use to...Now the acceptance of the Aircraft is done in Russia, and fighters are flown directly home by Algerian pilots..


aliaselin said:


> @Ceylal
> 中新网2月20日电 据国家国防科技工业局网站消息，2013年江西省航空产业发展迅猛，中航工业洪都集团正积极推进轰炸、运输教练机关键技术与俄罗斯合作，航空602所正与阿尔及利亚合作攻关无人机技术。
> Red parts said "the 602 institute are collaboration with Algeria on UAV technology".
> 
> So it seems we not only sold CH-4 to Algeria, but also have deep collaboration with Algeria on UAV design and development. By the way, the 602 institute is majority on helicopter, so what the collaboration may be about unmmaned helicopter.


Thanks for your thread. Collaboration with China covers a large spectrum of defence systems, from small arms, missiles to spy satellites...


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

King air350






SU-24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

A-310 FAF intercepted by our Foxbat





C-130h





Algerian Mig-29s cockpit





C-130 Cockpit 7T-WHE





Il-76 Cockpit rtrrklfpklpfffkhpfkfpflhf





radar meteo and FMS (Il-76)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

IL-76 in Russia 1989


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian spahi in WW1, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Babur Han

> *Turkey, Algeria to cooperate on defense industry*
> TR_ISTA - 15.01.2014 18:47:48
> Share:
> 
> 
> The Turkish Cabinet has approved of a cooperation agreement between Turkey and Algeria in the defense industry, a notice published in the Official Gazette on Wednesday said.
> 
> The agreement between the two countries, which underlines cooperation in research and development in the defense industry, the production of military accoutrements and providing technical assistance in modernizing those accoutrements, was signed on May 7, 2013.
> 
> The agreement says both countries stipulate cooperating on knowledge and expert exchange, developing the abilities of personnel working in the field, providing technical and logistical support and enhancing the capacities of the defense industries in both countries.
> 
> With this agreement, Turkey and Algeria will engage in joint projects in R&D and the design and development of military equipment, weapon systems and auxiliary equipment.
> 
> Defense Ministry Deputy Undersecretary Mustafa Avcı signed the agreement on behalf of Turkey.
> 
> (Cihan/Today's Zaman)



Turkey, Algeria to cooperate on defense industry - CİHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

King air 1900 DAAK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Beechcraft 1900D,Mil Mi171,C-130hercule and an ATR air algérie





Algerian Air Force chez US Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Babur Han said:


> Turkey, Algeria to cooperate on defense industry - CİHAN


All the Algerian textile industry had been acquired by Turkey. The cooperation in that area span over decades and it is not surprising as you can see. I personally think, that a Turkish government other than Islamist would have pushed Algeria to a closer military ties that the actual one.

A missile launch..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Holding "Helicopters of Russia" took up the largest contract for the supply of modern helicopters to Algerian Air Force.
Algerian Air Force will receive six modernized heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T2, 42 attack helicopters Mi-28N "Night Hunter" and with the help of the Russian side the upgrade the armament of transport and attack helicopters Mi-8AMTSh. The total value of the contract for the supply of new helicopters and repair existing as part of the Algerian Air Force helicopters is about 2.7 billion dollars.
Executor of the contract, Mi-26T2 and Mi-28N is "Rostvertol" while repairs of the 39 Mi-8AMTSh will be held at Ulan-Ude Aviation Plant (U-UAP). Both companies are part of the holding company "Helicopters of Russia".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

*PLZ 45 155mm Self Propelled Howitzer System*








*T-72S (ex-m1m)

*






T-90SA






BREM-1M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

@scorpion-rouge35 
Ce que l'Algerie a recu sont different et d'un autre calibre...Le Plz 45 que tu affiches est plutot Koweiti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@Ceylal 

Are Algeria’s MI 28’s being built currently, since I saw some pics of currently being built MI 28’s, which could be for Algeria or Iraq ( desert color ).


----------



## Ceylal

Doritos11 said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Are Algeria’s MI 28’s being built currently, since I saw some pics of currently being built MI 28’s, which could be for Algeria or Iraq ( desert color ).


6 of thrm will be delivered in the next few weeks. The one for Algeria are UB's and have a radar incorporated, as the one you see in the picture above. They rival with thr US Apache longbow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian military in awe of their T-90SA


Algerian military satisfied with their tanks T-90SA, which are operated in conditions of extreme heat and dusty.




In January of 2006 during a visit to Algeria of Russian President Vladimir Putin reached an agreement on the supply of this country of various weapons. Last place in the list occupied tanks T-90SA. During four years in Algeria were due Nizhny Tagil 185 main battle tanks and their commander's version of T-90SKA. And also - spare parts, ammunition and training complexes.

Party planned to put recovery vehicles ARV-1CA installation of air conditioners.




The prototype T-90SA (Object 188SA) was made in May 2005. From the base of T-90S he was distinguished by the presence of air conditioning and cooling system thermal imagers, automatic target tracking, the installation of a modified laser detection system. In late 2005, this tank has successfully passed extensive testing in Algeria.

Experience in operating tanks, according to the Algerian war, was generally positive, the problems promptly eliminated.




Algerians, unlike the Indians who saved on air conditioners, had no problems with the operation of the fire control system, in particular, thermal imagers. Well-proven and automatic target tracking.

In 2011 it became known that the Algerian side acquired additional batch of T-90SA of 120 machines.




And last year, it became known procurement plans another 180 machines, however, according to some, it is already a more advanced version of T-90cm.

Photo: *militaryvideos. net
Mi28N UB.night hunter .picture taken in Russia*




Mi26T2




ventage pictures..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Ceylal said:


> The Algerian military in awe of their T-90SA
> 
> 
> Algerian military satisfied with their tanks T-90SA, which are operated in conditions of extreme heat and dusty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January of 2006 during a visit to Algeria of Russian President Vladimir Putin reached an agreement on the supply of this country of various weapons. Last place in the list occupied tanks T-90SA. During four years in Algeria were due Nizhny Tagil 185 main battle tanks and their commander's version of T-90SKA. And also - spare parts, ammunition and training complexes.
> 
> Party planned to put recovery vehicles ARV-1CA installation of air conditioners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prototype T-90SA (Object 188SA) was made in May 2005. From the base of T-90S he was distinguished by the presence of air conditioning and cooling system thermal imagers, automatic target tracking, the installation of a modified laser detection system. In late 2005, this tank has successfully passed extensive testing in Algeria.
> 
> Experience in operating tanks, according to the Algerian war, was generally positive, the problems promptly eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algerians, unlike the Indians who saved on air conditioners, had no problems with the operation of the fire control system, in particular, thermal imagers. Well-proven and automatic target tracking.
> 
> In 2011 it became known that the Algerian side acquired additional batch of T-90SA of 120 machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last year, it became known procurement plans another 180 machines, however, according to some, it is already a more advanced version of T-90cm.
> 
> Photo: *militaryvideos. net
> Mi28N UB.night hunter .picture taken in Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi26T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ventage pictures..


Monsieur Ceylal est ce que les _T_-_90SA_ Algériens sont équipés du _système_ d'autodéfense _Shtora_ ?


----------



## Informant

We should cooperate with Algeria seeing they did go through an ugly and bloody civil war with religious extremists. Would help both countries. 

What do you think? @Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Quiet Strength DZ said:


> Monsieur Ceylal est ce que les _T_-_90SA_ Algériens sont équipés du _système_ d'autodéfense _Shtora_ ?


La response estate oui.le systeme est Clairement visible sur certaines photos ci-dessus postees. Les copies T 90 dz sont mieux equipes que ceux des Russes.


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> We should cooperate with Algeria seeing they did go through an ugly and bloody civil war with religious extremists. Would help both countries.
> 
> What do you think? @Ceylal


They were before and things cooled dawn , when a Pakistani general bosted, after an Algerian pipeline was damaged by extremists, that he was the father of the technique used .
I sincerely like to see a real cooperation in the defense area. Both armies can learn from each other . Hope it happens.


----------



## Informant

Ceylal said:


> They were before and things cooled dawn , when a Pakistani general bosted, after an Algerian pipeline was damaged by extremists, that he was the father of the technique used .
> I sincerely like to see a real cooperation in the defense area. Both armies can learn from each other . Hope it happens.



Some generals still believe in age old concepts. The newer ones are much more knowledgeable about the new dimensions. Algerian military is more inclined with the Russians with all the hardware you guys have. 

Some cooperation would be beneficial to both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> Some generals still believe in age old concepts. The newer ones are much more knowledgeable about the new dimensions. Algerian military is more inclined with the Russians with all the hardware you guys have.
> 
> Some cooperation would be beneficial to both.


Maybe the new generation of officers in both sides will change that to a new Algerian -Pakistani relation in level it was between Boumediene and Bhutto..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

@Yzd Khalifa 
following our yesterday discussion you gave me the idea to post this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Algeria's history speaks for itself, no need to remind us about it.

May The Lord protect Algeria from all harms. 




Ceylal said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> following our yesterday discussion you gave me the idea to post this..


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

AW-139 SAR [Search And Rescue]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

6 Lynx Wildcats being produced for Algeria..





*Les Hélicoptères Wildcats en cours de production*



Le contrat portant acquisition d'un premier lot de six hélicoptères Agusta WestlandSuper Lynx MK.140 Wildcats,entre dans sa phase activé, les premières unités sont déjà dans les lignes d'assemblage et les équipages sont en formation. Les numéros de sérieprovisoires ont même été délivrés par l'administration de l'aviation civile britannique, augurant d'une prochaine livraison de ces appareils.
Immatriculés de ZK191 à ZK196, ces appareils joueront un rôle crucial dans la lutte anti sous-marine et dans la surveillance des façades maritimes nationales.
Le Wildcat est la version ultime du vénérable Lynx et s'il lui est similaire en apparences, il ne partage que 5% de composants communs avec son prédécesseur. Doté d'un armement moderne comprenant les missiles LMM, Sea Skua et Brimstone, ainsi que les roquettes guidées CRV7-PG. Il a aussi la capacité de tirer des torpilles et de libérer des charges de profondeurs. 
Ce sera la premier appareil équipé d'un radar AESA livré à l'Algérie, son puissant radar Seaspray 7000E de Selex Galileo, lui donne une couverture record de 360 kilomètres même pour des cibles de moins d'un mètre.
L'Algérie est le troisième client du Wildcat avec la Grande Bretagne et la Corée du Sud. Cette acquisition prouve, s'il est encore besoin de le faire, que les arsenaux occidentaux sont grand ouverts pour moderniser l'armée algérienne. 
*Helicopters Wildcats during production*



The contract for acquisition of a first batch of six helicopters Agusta Westland Super Lynx MK.140 Wildcats , enters its active phase, the first units are already in assembly lines and crews are in training. The serial numbers were even provisional issued by the administration of the British Civil Aviation, heralding a future delivery of these aircraft. 
registered in the ZK191 ZK196, these devices will play a crucialin the anti submarine and in monitoring national coastlines. 
Wildcat is version ultimatevenerable Lynx and if it is similar in appearance, it shares only 5% of common components with its predecessor. With modern weapons including LMM, Sea Skua and Brimstone missiles, rockets and guided CRV7-PG. It also has the ability to fire torpedoes and unleash loads of depth. 
This will be the first aircraft equipped with AESA radar delivered to Algeria, its Seaspray 7000E radar powerful Selex Galileo, giving it a record coverage of 360 kilometers even for targets less than one meter. 
Algeria is the third largest customer Wildcat with Great Britain and South Korea. This acquisition demonstrates, if still need to do, that Western arsenals are open for modernizing the Algerian army. 

Posted by secret-difa3 to 9:05 p.m. 

*samedi 8 mars 2014*


Les bonnes nouvelles ne venant jamais seules, un site webRusse a diffusé les premières photos de la ligne d'assemblage des Mi26T2 Algériens à Rostov sur Don. Il semble que le fabricant Rostvertol est pressé d'honorer la commande algérienne de 6 Mi26 dans leur modèle le plus évolué.
Le site confirme les essais réussis effectués en Algérie, qui avaient été annoncés parSecret Difa3 fin 2012, et l'excellente impression laissée auprès des autorités militaires algériennes par l'appareil ayant effectué par lui même la distance de Rostov sur Don à Boufarik, puis Tamanrasset.
L'Armée de l'Air Algérienne fonde de grands espoirs sur cet appareil qui boostera ses capacités de projection d'hommes et d'équipements, en particullier dans le Grand Sud.
Successeur du Mi6, le plus grand hélicoptère du monde affiche des performances phénoménales. 








Publié par secret-difa3 à 21:25 
*Saturday, March 8, 2014*


The good news never comes alone, a website Russian has released the first pictures of the assembly Mi26T2 Algerians Rostov on Don online. It seems that the manufacturer Rostvertol is pressed to honor the Algerian control 6 Mi26 in their most evolved. Template 
site confirms the successful trials conducted in Algeria, which had been announced bySecret Difa3 end of 2012, and the excellent impression left with the Algerian military authorities by the unit that carried out by himself distance Rostov on Don in Boufarik and Tamanrasset. 
The Algerian Air Force based high hopes on this device which will boost its projection capabilities men and equipment, particullier in the Deep South. 
Successor of Mi6, the largest helicopter in the world displays phenomenal performance. 







Google traduction..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal do you produce helicopters in Algeria and if yes which ones ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal do you produce helicopters in Algeria and if yes which ones ?


Algeria will start building the Augusta-Westland 129 helicopters in the next year. The project was originally slated for Lybia, but transferred to Algeria...

The beast close up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Mi26T2..for Algeria.




Cockpit..


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria evaluating Chinese CH-4 UAV*


Written by defenceWeb, Tuesday, 11 March 2014


Tweet



Algerian is evaluating the Chinese CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) and is reportedly very interested in acquiring the type, which can be armed with guided weapons.

The CH-4, developed by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), has been undergoing testing with the Algerian military for some months, according to Air Forces Daily. One is reported to have crashed during testing at the Algerian Air Force’s base at Tindouf several months ago while a second one crashed on Sunday at the Ain Oussera Air Base. The UAV came down 100 metres short of the runway whilst preparing to land.

In spite of the crashes, Algeria is apparently still very interested in acquiring the CH-4 (Cai Hong 4 or Rainbow 4), which appears to have been inspired by the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper. The UAV, with a takeoff weight of 1.3 tons and a payload of 350 kg, has a wingspan of 18 metres and a length of 8.5 metres. Top speed is 235 km/h and operational altitude is 3000-3500 metres, according to officially released data, while combat radius is 2000 km and endurance is 36 hours.

CAAA technical staff claim the CH-4 has four hard points capable of carrying two AR-1 laser-guided missiles and two FT-5 small guided bombs.

The CH-4 was first seen at the Zuhai airshow in 2012 and in the absence of Chinese military interest it seems the aircraft is aimed at the export market.

Algeria has reportedly also been in discussions with China over the purchase of Xianglong unmanned aerial vehicles. Echorouk quoted an unnamed Algerian defence ministry colonel as saying that the UAV was successfully tested in Tamanrasset, southern Algeria, last year.

The Xianglong (Soar Dragon) is a jet-powered High Altitude Long Endurance (HALE) aircraft designed by the Guizhou Aircraft Corporation of China, initially for use by the People’s Liberation Army Air Force. The Xianglong has a length of 14 metres, a height of 5 metres and a wingspan of 25 metres. It has a top speed of 750 km/h, endurance of up to 10 hours, and a maximum range of 7 000 km.

Tactical Weekly earlier this year reported that the Algerian Defence Ministry is said to have decided to go ahead with a programme to buy 90 unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), including attack UAVs.

Last year, Algeria expressed interest in the Adcom Systems Yabhon United 40 Block 5 UAV from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) to meet its Medium-Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) requirement. According to Algerian daily El Watan, Algeria is negotiating with Russia to purchase 30 E95 unmanned aerial vehicles/target drones from Russia.

Algeria is looking for aerial reconnaissance platforms to track down various Maghreb-based terrorist groups, drug and arms traffickers and militants who have taken advantage of post-war chaos in Mali and Libya to destabilise the Sahel-Maghreb region.

Algeria currently flies Denel Seeker II UAVs and is believed to have ordered one new Seeker 400 system with three aircraft. The Seeker 400 is currently undergoing flight testing. 

The North African country has previously expressed interest in General Atomics Predator/Reaper UAVs. It also has six King Air 350ER surveillance aircraft fitted with Gabbiano T-200 radars, Wescam Mx15i infrared cameras and other features for maritime and ground surveillance.

Since war clouds started gathering over northern Mali in November 2012, the Algerian army has deployed more than 12 000 personnel to secure the borders with Mali, Libya and Niger.

Algeria has increased its defence budget for 2014 and is actively seeking new tankers, transports, helicopters and intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) aircraft. Last year Algeria evaluated the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III strategic transport and Airbus A330 MRTT tanker with an eye to replacing ageing Il-78 Midas tankers and acquiring a new transport aircraft. Algeria asked the two respective companies to conduct demonstrations, indicating the seriousness of these potential contracts.

Algeria is growing its defence spending by 6% through 2017, according to some estimates, as it modernises and re-equips to meet the challenge of insecurity and terrorism in the region.


....

*Denel Seeker 400 takes to the skies*


Written by Guy Martin, Wednesday, 26 February 2014






Denel’s new Seeker 400 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) completed its first round of flight tests earlier this month at the Alkantpan test range in the Northern Cape, after a three year development process.

The test flights were successful and will be followed by another round of testing in March ahead of production starting around the second half of this year.

“This is a remarkable achievement for Denel and again confirms our global leadership position in the design and manufacturing of UAVs,” said Tsepo Monaheng, the CEO of Denel Dynamics.

The Seeker 400 was originally due to fly a couple of years ago but was delayed due to contracting and certification issues, according to manufacturer Denel Dynamics. Denel’s annual report for the 2012/13 financial year also identified “complexities with the key subsystems” as another reason for “significant variation in the programme schedule, including a delay of the maiden flight test.”

The Seeker 400 was displayed in mock-up form at the 2010 Africa Aerospace and Defence exhibition. It has an endurance of 16 hours, a ceiling of 18 000 feet and a cruising speed is 150 km/h. Denel Dynamics says it is inaudible at altitudes higher than 1 000 metres above the ground and invisible to someone on the ground when flying at typical operating altitudes of between 4 500 and 9 000 feet.

The Seeker 400 can carry 100 kg and this can include two payloads at the same time, including electro-optical/infrared and radar as well as a laser rangefinder and illuminator for target designation. Denel says an electronic surveillance payload is available for the detection and location of radar emitters. Future upgrades will include satellite communications, and sense-and-avoid capability in order to obtain civil aviation certification.

Currently, the Seeker 400 has a range of 250 km, because it uses only line-of-sight communications, but it could be upgraded to use satellite communications, which would allow it to operate at much greater ranges. With the use of the existing tactical ground station (TGS), the range may be extended to 750 km.

Denel Dynamics is executing a production contract for the UAV’s launch customer (which previously operated the Seeker I) and has also attracted strong interest from other potential clients, with most demand expected to come from the Middle East, Southeast Asia and South America. Denel is promoting the Seeker 400 to Seeker II customers, as the new UAV can be flown with Seeker II control stations.

Monaheng said the Seeker 400 is a highlight in South Africa’s development of local UAVs, which started in the mid-1980s. Its forerunner, the Seeker II, has been deployed in operational service by international clients, including in Afghanistan. The Seeker was also the first UAV in the world cleared for operations in controlled airspace when it was deployed to monitor potential hotspots during South Africa’s first democratic elections in 1994. 

The Seeker II has undergone further developments by Denel Dynamics, and has since rebranded as the Seeker 200, and offered to clients who require a medium endurance and dual payload capability offered by the latest version.


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria orders Mi-26, Mi-28 helicopters*


Written by Guy Martin, Monday, 03 March 2014






Algeria has ordered 42 Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and six Mi-26T2 cargo helicopters in a nearly $3 billion deal, according to Russian media.

ARMS-TASS reports that Algeria signed the approximately $2.7 billion deal with Russian Helicopters for the Mi-28s, Mi-26s and modernisation of 39 of the Algerian Air Force’s Mi-171Sh (Mi-8AMTSh) helicopters. They will be modified at the Ulan-Ude Aviation Plant and will receive upgraded armament.

Algeria has long expressed interest in acquiring Russian helicopters, contemplating an order for 42 Mi-28s as early as mid-2010. In 2011 Rostvertol (a division of Russian Helicopters) said a commercial proposal had been sent to Algeria and that the company had hoped to sign a contract for delivery in 2012-2017.

The Mi-28 first flew in November 1982 as a replacement for the Mi-24/25. The Mi-28N Night Hunter day/night version flew in November 1996 and features a radar mounted on the rotor mast. The Mi-28N is armed with up to 16 Shturm and Ataka anti-tank missiles. Shturm is a short-range, radio command-guided missile while the Ataka missile's guidance is by narrow radar beam. Maximum range of the missile is 8 km. The helicopter can also carry 80mm or 122mm rockets and gun pods. The helicopter is equipped with a turreted 30mm cannon.

Russian Helicopters previously flew an Mi-26T to Algeria where it was demonstrated to the Algerian Air Force. It is believed that production of the Algerian Mi-26Ts has already started. The modernised Mi-26T2 features a night vision compatible glass cockpit and improved avionics and can lift 20 tons of payload.

The Algerian Air Force has ordered numerous helicopters in recent years, including two AW101s for VIP transport, six AW101s for the Algerian Navy, ten AW109 Light Utility Helicopters for its police force, 15 AW109s for the Gendarmerie and five AW139s for the country’s Protection Civile. 

At the moment the Algerian Air Force flies approximately 16 AS 355/555s, 3 Bell 412s, 10 Super Lynx, three Ka-32s, 28 Mi-2s and 102 Mi-8/17/171s. Several older Mi-6 and Mi-4 helicopters may also be in service. 

The Algerian Air Force’s main attack helicopter is the Mi-24D/V, 30 of which were upgraded by Advanced Technologies and Engineering (ATE – now Paramount Advanced Technologies) to Mi-24-III Super Hind standard.

*Algeria ordering two Kilo class submarines*


Written by Guy Martin, Wednesday, 26 February 2014






Algeria will soon order two Kilo class diesel electric submarines from Russia, which will join the four already in its fleet.

A Russian defence industry source told ITAR-TASS that Algeria plans to order the two Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo class) submarines in the first half of this year, for delivery by 2018. The submarines will be constructed at the Admiralty Shipyard in St Petersburg.

The value of the contract may be more than $1.2 billion, according to Interfax.

Algeria already operates four Kilo class submarines. In June 2006 Rosoboronexport signed a contract with the Algerian Navy for the construction of two Project 636 Improved Kilo class submarines under a roughly US$400-600 million contract. Construction of the first submarine started in 2006 and the second began in 2007. They were handed over to the Algerian Navy in March and September 2010 where they joined two Project 877EKM Kilo diesel electric submarines, which Algeria received in 1987-1988. The latter two were upgraded by Russian shipyards.

The Project 636 Varshavyanka class is mainly intended for anti-shipping and anti-submarine operations in relatively shallow waters. The tear-drop hulled submarine is 72.6m long, 9.9m wide and can dive to 300 meters. The design has a displacement of 3076 tons. Underwater, it reportedly has a speed of up to 25 knots. The complement is 52 and the submarine has an endurance of 45 days. The boat is fitted with six 533mm torpedo tubes and carries up to 18 homing or wire-guided torpedoes, or 24 AM-1 mines.

The outer hull is covered with sound damping tiles and its machinery as well as design is regarded as very quiet. Designed by the Rubin Central Maritime Design Bureau of St Petersburg, the submarine entered service in 1982. The type was originally built at the Komsomolsk shipyard and lately by the Admiralty Shipyard in St Petersburg. It is in service with the navies of Russia, China, Vietnam, Iran, India and Poland, among others. Some 50 have been built.

The Algerian Navy has been undergoing expansion in recent years as it faces problems such as smuggling, illegal migration and indigenous terrorism. These threats mainly affect Algeria's harbours and maritime communication routes and ships passing through the Straits of Gibraltar. Consequently, the Algerian Navy maintains a well-trained and well-equipped fleet to provide security to more than 1000 km of coastline. The country is also maintaining a strong navy to deter its neighbours, notably Morocco.

In April 2012 it emerged that Algeria had signed a contract with the China Shipbuilding Trading Company for three light frigates, after ordering two Meko A-200N frigates from Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems in March 2012. The three light frigates will displace around 2 800 tons fully loaded, and will be powered by MTU diesel engines. Algeria has also ordered two new Tiger class corvettes from Russia. The Tiger corvette (Project 20382) is an export model of the Project 20380 Steregushchy class, which is the Russian Navy’s newest corvette class.

In January Italian shipyard Fincantieri launched the Algerian Navy’s Kalaat Beni-Abbes landing helicopter dock ship, which will be delivered to Algeria later this year. Algeria may order a second of the type in the coming months


----------



## Informant

What are guys getting equipped for? Thats a lot of new weapons purchases.


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> What are guys getting equipped for? Thats a lot of new weapons purchases.


To replace outdated equipment..During the 90's we were under embargo, and it was so severe that we couldn't buy a shotgun shell...
Although we are bordering seven unstable countries, beside transnational terrorism, Algeria does not have enemies. The press like to throw Morocco enmity toward Algeria or vice versa, it just minor semantic problem that will never reach a point of casus belli between the two countries. Libya and Mali's instability are contained for the time being, but there is always some harm that may come to us from those two areas, like the In Amenas attack..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Ceylal said:


> To replace outdated equipment..During the 90's we were under embargo, and it was so severe that we couldn't buy a shotgun shell...
> Although we are bordering seven unstable countries, beside transnational terrorism, Algeria does not have enemies. The press like to throw Morocco enmity toward Algeria or vice versa, it just minor semantic problem that will never reach a point of casus belli between the two countries. Libya and Mali's instability are contained for the time being, but there is always some harm that may come to us from those two areas, like the In Amenas attack..



Terrorism is the problem for all nations these days. Mali and Libya are hotbeds for it.


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> Terrorism is the problem for all nations these days. Mali and Libya are hotbeds for it.


Its a little bit dicey..It is for the first time, in the fifty years we have been independent, that our armed forces were dispached in four borders at once.


----------



## Ceylal

The gigantic work of the "Algerian Spotters" carried in dire conditions to the detriment of their freedom in Algeria is shown in the following pictures. Some of them are being published by western specialized periodical. A great accomplishment of the only known existing outfit in the Mena region and Africa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

The Algerian spotters logo





Salary increase for all branches of the Algerian army..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

What tanks are in Algeria's army? T-90? @Ceylal


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> What tanks are in Algeria's army? T-90? @Ceylal


 MBT: upgraded T-72 to T-90 level and T-90's

MI 28 for Algeria being built..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Ceylal said:


> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Why is Algeria buying all these High-Tech jet fighters? Ceylal i hope that u give me a good answer *


----------



## Ceylal

@Quiet Strength DZ
To reply to your question, it is not a preparation of war against Morocco or one of our neighboring countries. First of all, It is a normal replacement of old equipments that the embargo imposed on Algeria in the nineties didn't allow the Algerian army to obtain. And secondly, the ongoing professionalisation of armed forces demands these kind of sophisticated defence system to be in par with Nothern regional armies..




@aliaselin 
Algeria is also reportedly in discussion with China for the purchase of Xianglong UAVs, a jet-powered High Altitude Long Endurance aircraft designed by the Guizhou Aircraft Corporation of China.











The President Helos..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Dry dock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Aircraft low passes..*
[video]

















Italian aircraft carrier CAVOUR to dock in Algiers March 31st

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian AW109 cockpit..ON/OFF









Algerians Brass In ME arms expo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Photos of the Italian craft carrier "CAVOUR" in Algiers.

















Vintage picture of an Algerian SM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

OBL's followers nightmare..





The new acquired SAR helo's in their way to Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SU-41



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-41



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria’s Role in African Security*
APRIL 3, 2014 Benjamin Nickels عربي
0Add your comment









Algeria is often seen as averse to security cooperation, but it has been deeply involved in Africa’s security architecture for years.

Secretary of State John Kerry’s visit to Algeria provides an opportunity to discuss security cooperation and counterterrorism with a critical if ambivalent partner. With fallout from the Arab Spring and the Mali Crisis creating chaos along its borders and the In Aminas attack highlighting insecurity in its own territory, Algeria has been forced, albeit reluctantly, to move toward greater strategic cooperation with its neighbors. But these recent moves should not overshadow Algeria’s long-standing investments in regional security. Indeed, Algeria has become ubiquitous in the structures of African security cooperation.

Kerry’s host, Algerian Minister of Foreign Affairs Ramtane Lamamra, came to Algeria’s top diplomatic post from his position as commissioner of the Peace and Security Department (PSD) at the African Union (AU), a seat he held for several years (2008–2013). The AU’s most vital section, the PSD houses the Peace and Security Council (PSC), Africa’s equivalent to the United Nations Security Council, and the commissioner holds powerful functions like representing the department publicly and setting the agenda for biweekly PSC ambassadorial meetings that assess ongoing conflicts and crises on the continent. As commissioner, Lamamra—dubbed Mr. Africa—was the foremost AU figure after the chairperson. Lamamra is only one of many Algerian officials to hold key AU security and counterterrorism positions. Before him, Said Djinnit was the PSD’s first commissioner (2002–2008), and already while working at the AU’s predecessor, the Organization of African Unity, Djinnit led African peace processes and helped design the Africa Peace and Security Architecture (APSA), the framework through which the AU now addresses and handles peace and security on the continent. 

Algeria has since invested heavily in the architecture Djinnit helped design. Until his death in 2012, Ahmed Ben Bella, Algeria’s first president, was the chairperson and sole northern representative of the AU’s Panel of the Wise, a body of five eminent persons from Africa’s five subregions who serve as conflict mediators and advisors for the AU chairperson. Algeria has supported efforts to strengthen the Northern Standby Brigade of the African Standby Force, the PSC’s enforcement arm intended for rapid intervention as well as peace support and humanitarian operations. Algeria has also helped implement the AU Plan of Action on the Prevention and Combating of Terrorism by hosting and helping staff the Africa Center for Studies and Research on Terrorism (better known by its French acronym, CAERT), which aims to guide and coordinate counterterrorism across Africa. 

These long-term investments in the APSA, along with its bureaucrats placed in key United Nations posts like the UN Office to the AU and the UN Office for West Africa (where Djinnit is now Special Representative of the Secretary-General), might seem to contradict the image of an insular Algeria uncomfortable with regional and international cooperation. Optimists could argue that Algeria deserves credit for advances toward APSA’s realization, halting and incomplete though they may be, and point to a hardening AU line against unconstitutional changes of government and a deployment of AU troops for peace support missions in Somalia, Mali, and the Central African Republic.

Conversely, skeptics could argue that Algeria’s pervasive presence at the AU is really a stratagem to bend African security cooperation and counterterrorism to parochial interests. Algerian personnel might be meant mainly to keep the architecture in check. At the AU, Lamamra has been succeeded by yet another Algerian PSD commissioner, Smail Chergui (2013–present), preserving the slot as the exclusive domain of a single nation, whereas the other seven AU commissioner positions have changed hands at least once during the past dozen years. Meanwhile, Algeria has launched, separate from APSA, its own security cooperation initiatives for the so-called _pays du champs_ of the Sahel, such as the regional command for joint counterterrorism operations in Tamanrasset.

Cynics could find special fodder in cases of convenient consonance between AU actions and Algerian interests occurring in Algeria’s own backyard. CAERT has pushed unusually hard to develop counterterrorism intelligence-sharing Fusion and Liaison Units in Sahel countries critical to Algiers, for example. CAERT also recently barred delegates from non–AU member state and principal rival to Algerian subregional influence, Morocco, from attending an international meeting that CAERT was co-hosting with the Global Counterterroism Forum and its Sahel working group.

There is plenty to disappoint those hoping for robust security cooperation in the Maghreb, Sahel, and Africa more broadly, but partners need not succumb to pessimistic perspectives of Algeria’s role in regional security. Whatever the motives, in the end Algeria has patiently and deliberately committed itself to the AU and to APSA. Along with asking Algiers to enhance recent overtures on security cooperation toward neighbors, the international community has every right to challenge Algeria to fully assume the leadership role it has already claimed. And partner nations, especially African member states, have every reason to measure Algiers’ persistent application for presence and authority at the AU against the performance and results it provides. Dialogues like the one between Kerry and Lamamra this week should serve as occasions not only for discussing Algeria’s recent strategic arrangements with its neighbors, but also for evaluating developments and setting expectations regarding regional peace and security progress within the AU security structures that Algeria has heavily invested in for years.

_Benjamin Nickels is the academic chair for transnational threats and counterterrorism at the Africa Center for Strategic Studies (ACSS). The views expressed here are those of the author alone._

Algerian police exhebition
[video] 




















Say hello to the gunner
[/img]https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10168051_653457111375409_246564008_n.jpg [/img]





Italian Navy craft at Algiers during Cavour's visit..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SU-41




----------



## Quiet Strength DZ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SU-41



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Nice pictures bro. India and Algeria should develop better relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

jandk said:


> Nice pictures bro. India and Algeria should develop better relations


@jandk, relations between the two countries are excellent...

The Italian carrier ends its visit to Algeria..


































*Oto Melara's Vulcano Munitions Sale*

Oto Melara officials said Japan and South Korea, which operate 127mm naval cannons, were also watching development, while Algeria, which has ordered the cannon from Oto Melara for its German Meko frigates, is also interested.

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

A ZIL of the forestry department








The three 19.5 m LCMs, based on the Italian Navy's LCMs designed by Cantiere Navale Vittoria and able to carry a 30-ton load, are being built by Algeria's ECRN (Enterprise de Construction et Reparation Navales) near Mers-El-Kebir. From IHS Jane's source, the first LCM will acceptance trials in December.
Presidence helicopter...





L-39 trainers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> Vintage picture



Do you have any vintage military parade or some traditional parade that you can share? Any such battalions or regiments left?


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> Do you have any vintage military parade or some traditional parade that you can share? Any such battalions or regiments left?


The Mehari Corps,thislegendary corps is totally manned and staffed by Algerian Touaregs was disbanded by Chadli when he was president....During the 90's with the increase of trans border terrorism,gun and drug trafficking, the corps has been re-created. Regrettably I don't have any pictures of the new Mehari corps...The following are just old pictures, most are from the French era







































The first and the last picture were taken in the 70's..

Tug boat El Moundjid and the Italian aircraft carrier..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

New picture of the Algerian LPD Kelaat Beni Abbes





A recent rendering of the Algerian C28A in Kuala Lumpur defense expo.





At DSA 2014, the 14th Defence Services Asia Exhibition and Conference currently held in Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia), China Shipbuilding Trading Co., LTD. (CSTC) is showing for the first time the final design of the Corvette type ships recently ordered by Algeria.
CSTC representatives at DSA 2014 explained to Navy Recognition that the ship would be about 120 meters in length, a breadth of 14.4 meters and a draft of 3.87 meters for a displacement of about 2880 tons.

The three corvettes currently being built at a shipyard located near Shanghai will receive a mix of Chinese and Western systems. The hull mounted sonar will be of Chinese origin, but Algeria has selected Thales Smart-S Mk2 3D air and surface surveillance radar and Kelvin Hughes for the navigation radar.
According to the CSTC representatives, the weapons fit will be of chinese origin exclusively and will consist in:
- A single barreled 76mm main gun
- 8x C802 anti-ship missiles
- 1x FM90N launcher with 8x surface to air missiles
- 2x Type 730 CIWS located on top of the helicopter hangar

The corvette has some stealth attributes, such as the exhaust gases funnels located right on the water line on the sides of the hull in order to reduce its IR signature.

@aliaslin
@Penguin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I think Algeria should look towards making R&D facility of all kinds and start up their own local Automotive Industries, Electrical and Electronics Corporation and other companies needed along with Ship building and Aeronautical facilities in Algeria.

So that they can easily do JV with EU, Russia and China on different military projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Terrorists crossing from Mali Killed by Algerian troops.




Soldier: Malian border is porous like a sieve..

Algerian Halo squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

[video]‫الطيران الجزائري 2013 Algerian air force‬‎ - YouTube
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria suffered the world pressure on her nuclear program...Same press, same countries and same embargo that Iran is living now...That is the reason of the Algeria support to an Iranian civil nuclear program..

[video]



 press on CC for subtitles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doritos

@Ceylal 

Did they purchase SU 34 already


----------



## Ceylal

doritos said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> Did they purchase SU 34 already


There is another contract of $8B placed with Russia...48 SU34 are among the items ordered, but nothing has transpired yet...


















[video]



[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Which Radar Is Used On MKA ?


----------



## Quiet Strength DZ

Ceylal said:


> Terrorists crossing from Mali Killed by Algerian troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldier: Malian border is porous like a sieve..
> 
> Algerian Halo squad. What Body Armour ? And Night Vision ?


----------



## Ceylal

*The Ambassador of Algeria in Tripoli escapes a kidnapping!*



It's early in the morning of the 16th, the Ambassador of Algeria in Tripoli, Abdelhamid Bouzhar, foiled an attack from gunmen who tried to kidnap him. 
According to our sources, while leaving his residence in upscale Qarqas in Tripoli, an armed group tried to surprise the Ambassador before his conoy was formed.There followed a rapid and robust response elements of GIS that ensured the protection of the diplomatic staff in Libya, managed to evacuate safely ambassador to Tripoli airport then to Algiers via an 
Algerian air force transport plane.



*Thursday, May 29, 2014*
Exclusive! Two regiments of S400 for Algeria[/paste:font]




Algeria will be provided with of the ultimate anti-air defense. The Triumf S400, S300 successor of the PMU2 already fielded by the the Algeria air defence for the past three years, will be operational in 2015.



*Russians in Algiers. Contract and questions?*





I
According to Russian media reports, a military and technical cooperation with representatives of the Algerian Ministry of Defence, concerning the launching of joint military manufacturing with the installation of ground stations for satellite positioning system GLONASS has been signed in Algiers during the visit of the head of the Russian parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

today's is an important day in the Algerian history...God protect Algeria and her sons..
[video]Algérie - Nouvelles manœuvres de l'armée Nationale Populaire Algérienne 2014 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Time for bearded salafis to pay the piper....

ALGERIAN TROOPS CROSS INTO LIBYA TO CLEAN LIBYAN TERRITORY OF THE MILITIA...

*
*Algerian military operation "major" in western Libya*

*HuffPost Maghreb* | By Tahir MalikPublished:06/06/2014 12:44 CEST




*RECEIVE ALERTS:*​*REGISTER
FOLLOW:*​*Defense , Anp , Anti-Terrorism , AQIM , Borders , International , Libya , Armed Militias , Politics, News*
The leads Algeria since 29 May a major operation in western Libya, said a military expert in an article published in the newspaper El Watan.
Kharief Akram, who runs a very knowledgable blog, titled "Secret difa3" on defense issues in the Maghreb connects this action with the announcement by the London newspaper The Times of sending "U.S. Special Forces, French and Algerian in the Libyan "South with the aim of eliminating AQIM terrorists and destroy their infrastructure.
There he wrote a circumstantial alliance between Algeria, the United States, France, Chad and Libya with "the forces of General Khalifa Haftar that pounded the region of Benghazi."
*ALSO READ:*





The Algeria deploys 5,000 soldiers and policemen over the border with Libya

Libya: Against the backdrop of lawlessness and violence, oil exports near zero

Algiers, the Arab Spring has boosted terrorism and Western are responsible

Quoting military sources, it says "3500 paratroopers, a full regiment, and a support group and logistical support to 1,500 men are being made on the other side of the border." Significant air resources are mobilized in the operation. It would be the same Algerian special forces intervened against the terrorist commando stormed and hostages Algerian and foreign personnel on the basis of gas Tiguentourine January 16, 2013.
The author of the article quoted a military source who notes that the operation was awkwardly "camouflaged" by the Staff of the Algerian army by organizing "in haste" military maneuvers on May 28 and " tinkering at breakneck speed even a television show where intermingle archive to more current "sequences.
As a reminder, Algeria has recently deployed 5,000 additional troops to the border with Libya considered a serious source of threat by the Algerian authorities.
More recently, General Boualem Madi, Director of Communications at the Ministry of Defence, spoke, unusually, on the risks posed by the security situation in the neighboring countries, including Libya and Mali. "The deteriorating security situation in the neighboring countries are all factors that require more than ever constant vigilance and careful deployment."




The role of the algerian forces is to search and destroy all the bases,training camps and munitions stores in western Libya , from Sabha,to Nalut and Zintan..​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Why SU-34 and not SU-35?
S-400, should be a very potent air defense system, I thought it was not for sale right now, anyhow, congrats to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

OK, I see:

SU-34















S-400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Rheinmetall to sign 2.7 billion euro deal with Algerian military for 980 Fuchs vehicles*
Written by defenceWeb, Wednesday, 18 June 2014







German defence group Rheinmetall is set to sign a 2.7 billion euro deal in the coming weeks for the production of 980 Fuchs 2 military vehicles for Algeria, according to German news reports.

German newspaper Handelsblatt today reported that the deal is part of various German contracts with the North African country that include two Meko A200 frigates from Thyssen-Krupp (ordered in 2012) and SUVs and trucks from Daimler valued at a total of 10 billion euros.

A factory to build the Fuchs vehicles will be built in Ain Smara in northeast Algeria, according to Handelsblatt. Algeria has agreed not to sell the vehicles to other countries.

In 2011 Germany authorised the export of 54 Fuchs vehicles worth 195 million euros to Algeria, as well as other military vehicles worth 286 million euros, according to Der Spiegel. It has been reported that Rheinmetall will produce up to 1 200 Fuchs vehicles in Algeria over the next decade, to be assembled from kits.

Germany was the world's third-largest arms exporter after the United States and Russia from 2008 to 2012. Its biggest customer in 2013 was Algeria, which bought equipment worth 825.7 million euros, including tank parts, SUVs and trucks. This is up from 19.8 million euros in 2010.

Algeria has been undergoing massive military expansion in recent years, ordering vehicles, vessels and aircraft. It increased its defence budget for 2014 and is actively seeking new tankers, transports, helicopters and intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) aircraft. The country is growing its defence spending by 6% through 2017, according to some estimates, as it modernises and re-equips to meet the challenge of insecurity and terrorism in the region.

Algeria earlier this year ordered 42 Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and six Mi-26T2 cargo helicopters in a nearly $3 billion deal from Russia and is expected to soon order two Kilo class diesel electric submarines. In 2015 the Algerian Navy will take delivery of the landing and logistic support ship Kalaat Beni-Abbes, which was launched in January. Also this year it emerged that Algeria’s military has acquired self-propelled artillery from China and is evaluating Chinese unmanned aerial vehicles.

Rheinmetall to sign 2.7 billion euro deal with Algerian military for 980 Fuchs vehicles | defenceWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Same report, different source:

*Report: German Firms To Sign Armored Vehicle Deal With Algeria*
Jun. 18, 2014 - 
By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE

*BERLIN*— Germany’s defense group Rheinmetall and Ferrostaal industrial group are due to sign a deal with Algeria soon for nearly 1,000 armored personnel carriers and a factory, a media report said Wednesday.

Business daily Handelsblatt said the contract, set to be signed in the coming weeks, was for 980 Fuchs (Fox) 2 vehicles worth a total of €2.7 billion ($3.7 billion).

“For the first time Germany is delivering not only armored personnel carriers to an authoritarian state but also a complete vehicle factory,” the newspaper said.

Contacted by AFP, Rheinmetall and Ferrostaal declined to comment.

The contract would be part of a wider agreement between Algeria and Germany, valued at 10 billion euros, to include delivery of two frigates by ThyssenKrupp and industrial vehicles by Daimler, Handelsblatt said.

The spokeswoman for the economy ministry said Chancellor Angela Merkel’s previous center-right government had given a green light for defense collaboration with Algeria in 2011.

Berlin saw no reason to call into question discussions that could lead to the Algeria deal, the ministry added, despite criticism of the government for selling arms to countries with questionable human rights records.

Algeria has pledged not to sell on the 120 vehicles produced annually on its own soil to other countries.

Merkel’s government has in the past approved controversial arms shipments to Saudi Arabia, Qatar and the United Arab Emirates.

For decades, Germany had declined to sell heavy weapons to Saudi Arabia because of concerns over human rights and fears for Israel’s security.

Report: German Firms To Sign Armored Vehicle Deal With Algeria | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@Ceylal 

Nice Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Handsome looking military! Great pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> Why SU-34 and not SU-35?
> S-400, should be a very potent air defense system, I thought it was not for sale right now, anyhow, congrats to Algeria.


Beside China, Algeria is to Russia what Israel is for America...the relationship is dated...and strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

A rendering of the C28A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Soumam in Germany










Mi 171
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> A rendering of the C28A


What did the ppt say?


----------



## Ceylal

@aliaselin 
ppt?


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> @aliaselin
> ppt?


slide on the screen in the picture about C28A


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

T-90SA [Main Battle Tank]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> slide on the screen in the picture about C28A



No...It's the Rais Hamidou...





The Soumam in Germany...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


>



Dude, that's an Egyptian operator. Unit 999 Combat. Great pics though.


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Dude, that's an Egyptian operator. Unit 999 Combat. Great pics though.


Nope...what make you think that? the AR?


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> Nope...what make you think that? the AR?



Original Photo






Egyptian flag in the background. Egyptian rank slide on the arm: A clearer look at a Unit 999 Combat operator:






BK-4 model helmet produced under license.
Model 58 - Extreme plate carrier produced under license.
Sig 55/0/1/2 or M4 variant or modified AKM.
Side arm Sig P226/Glock variant/1911 operators choice really.
NVS systems produced under license by Arab optronics in cooperation with Thales.






Keep up the good work dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Original Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work dude.


Thanks for your input...greatly appreciated...
Since the picture was posted as shared, it is very hard to authenticate.. thanks for the correction...





Female special forces...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The AAF workhorse...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*TWO MC 27 J SPARTAN GUNSHIPS WILL BE ACQUIRED BY THE ALGERIAN AIR FORCE





The MC-27J Spartan: The Baddest Gunship*







After a decade of deployment in Afghanistan and Iraq, the wings are literally falling off the USAF's aging fleet of AC-130s. The Air Force thought about upgrading them to the new MC-27J Spartan multi-purpose gunship—but budget cuts nixed that idea. The Airmen will miss out on quite a machine.
The Spartan is a 60-troop multipurpose cargo plane, developed by Italy's Alenia Aermacchi over the last year, and very similar in design to the C-27A currently in service. It is primarily a tactical cargo plane, popular among the special forces for its ability to take off on short runways, fast transfer speed, and 3,200 NMI range. But the MC-27J also features a RO/RO (roll on/roll off), pallet-based option system that allows it to be employed on a variety of missions.

Like choosing the the Luxury versus Sport package on a 5-series BMW, the Spartan can be modified to suit a particular mission type. Unlike the 5-Series, however, the RO/RO system allows the Spartan to change between various option packages—command and control; intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR); communications broadcast; gunship—all at the drop of a hat. This allows military forces to rapidly respond to threats, easily switching from anti-terrorism operations to civilian evacuations within a four-hour window. What's more, the palletized system, which easily installs from the rear cargo bay, increases each plane's operational flexibility and significantly decreases procurement and maintenance costs for the fleet as a whole.

Now, the extended range and multipurpose design are all very well and good—and very important features, to be sure—but the real question here is, how well does this thing wreck shop when in Gunship Mode?

The main feature of the gunship option is the ATK GAU-23 30mm precision weapon kit, a variant of the Mk44 Bushmaster Automatic Cannon, employed in the existing AC-130s. "Due to its versatility and ease of modification and optimization, the GAU-23 is uniquely positioned as a proven solution for aircraft to perform armed overwatch missions," ATK Defense President, Mike Kahn, told PR Newswire. "Combined with our 30mm PGU-46/B ammunition, the GAU-23 cannon provides unequaled range and accuracy for integration on airborne platforms." It can fire numerous types of NATO 30mm x 173 rounds, including the PGU-46/B High Explosive Incendiary (HEI) ammunition, the new Super 40 ammo, even precision guided munitions like Hellfire missiles, and it can unleash 200 rounds a minute, from an altitude of up to 12,000 feet, over the course of about four hours.

With features like these, the USAF wopuld've been crazy _not_ to initially agreed to purchase 50 of these aircraft over the next 20 years. Unfortunately, in light of recent budget cuts, the MC-27J has been reclassified a luxury item by the DoD and acquisition plans have been scrapped. Instead, the gunships have found buyers in two allied countries, the UK and Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

the arrival and the departure of the AAF C130 RIAT2014
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

C130 cockpit after update...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

IL76TD BEING REVAMPED AND UPDATED

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*حرب أكتوبر 1973.. الجزائريون و"عقدة شارون" *


----------



## Talha Mateen

Algeria has money; should look towards developing their own industries.


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> *حرب أكتوبر 1973.. الجزائريون و"عقدة شارون" *


In that battle, Sharon lost all his tanks and over 700 of his troops and was wounded himself(see picture). This were the best troops Israel has ever had.







Talha Mateen said:


> Algeria has money; should look towards developing their own industries.


They are catching up with joint ventures with Italy, Russia, China and Germany...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

New paint motif of the AAF Kamov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Soumame , at Genoa , Italy..


















Vintage picture of Algerian Pilots, in Suez, 1973

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> The Soumame , at Genoa , Italy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage picture of Algerian Pilots, in Suez, 1973


Has any new Ship arrived ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Has any new Ship arrived ?


by the beginning of the new year The BDSL Kaalat Beni Abbes will be delivered and shortly after that the C28A..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage photos from war days against France.














AAF transport craft In Russia









AFF's HISAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Soummam, rehearsal in a preparation of a Naval meet in Toulon, France..

















The Soummam being overflown by two French Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

the First C28A launched!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria to build an ammunition complex in joint venture with Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*More details on the C28A*

Chinese Shipyard CSSC launched the first Algerian Navy C28A Corvette

Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding, a wholly owned subsidiary of China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC, the largest shipbuilding group in China) launched the first C82A Corvette on order for the Algerian Navy on August 16 2014. Algeria signed a contract with China Shipbuilding Trading Co (CSTC) for construction of three C82A corvettes in March 2012.

CSTC representatives at DSA 2014 explained to Navy Recognition that the ship would be about 120 meters in length, a breadth of 14.4 meters and a draft of 3.87 meters for a displacement of about 2880 tons.

The three corvettes currently being built at a shipyard located near Shanghai will receive a mix of Chinese and Western systems. The hull mounted sonar will be of Chinese origin, but Algeria has selected Thales Smart-S Mk2 3D air and surface surveillance radar and Kelvin Hughes for the navigation radar

According to the CSTC representatives, the weapons fit will be of Chinese origin exclusively and will consist in:
- A single barreled 76mm main gun
- 8x C802 anti-ship missiles
- 1x FM90N launcher with 8x surface to air missiles
- 2x Type 730 CIWS located on top of the helicopter hangar

The corvette has some stealth attributes, such as the exhaust gases funnels located right on the water line on the sides of the hull in order to reduce its IR signature.

Delivery of the first C82A Corvette to the Algerian Navy is expected for May 2015.
Chinese Shipyard CSSC launched the first Algerian Navy C28A Corvette
===========================================================================

*Latest on the S-400*

Russia's latest air defense system S-400 licensed for export

“Almaz-Antei”concern is conducting talks on the exports of the S-400 air defense system
“We should help our friends and allies ensure their defense capability. We will set more serious tasks for our enterprises in order to fulfil the future export obligations to the partners, including deliveries abroad,” he said.
The S-400 Triumph long-and medium-range system is capable of guiding up to 72 missiles and engaging up to 36 targets simultaneously within the range of 400 kilometres.
*Russian air defense systems manufacturer Almaz-Antei is in talks over setting up service centers in Algeria,"Service centers are an important guideline on which we're actively working; we offer our partners to set up such centers,"* deputy head of the Almaz-Antei concern Vyacheslav Dzirkaln said.
"It is a very effective method for operating equipment, allowing for quick decisions on modernization and repairs of air defense systems without moving them from country to country," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

On Wednesday the 13th of August 2014 the first new Algerian Navy Super Lynx Mk140 was seen, fully painted, at the AgustaWestland factory at Yeovil (UK).The serial ZK191!

The following Super Lynx Mk140's will be delivered to Algeria:
ZK191 c/n 507
ZK192 c/n 508
ZK193 c/n 509
ZK194 c/n 510
ZK195 c/n 513
ZK196 c/n 518

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

[/img]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Picture of the C28A launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

C28A





M83




SU30 flying in tandem





MIG29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

China and Algeria are in discussion for 3 more C28A to be built in Algeria.
New picture of BDSL Beni Abbes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> China and Algeria are in discussion for 3 more C28A to be built in Algeria.
> New picture of BDSL Beni Abbes.


Well 6 C28A well that is good number and what about other Frigates have there construction started I mean other than C28A


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Well 6 C28A well that is good number and what about other Frigates have there construction started I mean other than C28A


The German will deliver the Meko 200 sometimes late next year, as well the BDSL by the Italians.


----------



## Jayhawk

Algerian Navy is badass. Good luck to you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

saad_hawk said:


> Algerian Navy is badass. Good luck to you guys


Algeria was always a land for the navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

* Airbus A400M in trial test in Algeria.*




It is parked on the tarmac at the air base in Boufarik yesterday, the Airbus A400M demonstrator is hard to miss amid dozens of Ilyushin and C130, but even from a distance, its height and information about its capabilities are more than promising. 
Offered by Airbus for the army , the Algerian air force are in the process of renewing and enriching its fleet of transport aircraft. Tests of the A400M will be carried in real conditions in test ranges reserved for this purpose. 
The AAF has already conducted similar tests on the C17, the A330 MRTT, the C130J and is expected to receive soon the IL476.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Germany approves Rheinmetall armoured vehicle plant delivery to Algeria*


Written by defenceWeb, Monday, 25 August 2014




Germany's Economy Ministry has approved plans by defence group Rheinmetall to deliver an armoured vehicle assembly plant to Algeria, according to a reply sent by the ministry following a request from a member of parliament.

Rheinmetall's delivery to Algeria includes a production line to assemble the Fuchs armoured vehicle, as well as other parts valued at more than 28 million euros ($37 million), according to the document. German magazine Der Spiegel had earlier reported on the approval, according to Reuters.

The planned factory, located about 400 km east of Algeria's capital Algiers, is to build nearly 1,000 armoured vehicles, Der Spiegel said, adding parts would be exported to the country, where workers would assemble them. It was earlier reported that 980 Fuchs 2 vehicles will be built as part of a 2.7 billion euro deal. Apparently Algeria has agreed not to sell the vehicles to other countries.

The deal is the result of a visit to Algeria by German Chancellor Angela Merkel in 2008 and was largely approved by the previous government, Der Spiegel said.

Algeria has ordered around ten billion euros worth of military equipment from Germany in the last few years, including two Meko A200 frigates from Thyssen-Drupp and SUVs and trucks from Daimler. Last year Algeria purchased 825 million euros worth of tank parts, SUVs and trucks from Germany.



In 2011 Germany authorised the export of 54 Fuchs vehicles worth 195 million euros to Algeria, as well as other military vehicles worth 286 million euros, according to Der Spiegel.

Algeria is greatly expanding its military and just this year ordered two Kilo class diesel electric submarines from Russia, and in 2015 the Algerian Navy will take delivery of the landing and logistic support ship Kalaat Beni-Abbes. 42 Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and six Mi-26T2 cargo helicopters were ordered this year in a nearly $3 billion deal from Russia. Also this year it emerged that Algeria’s military has acquired self-propelled artillery from China.

Earlier this year, Economy Minister Sigmar Gabriel said he would tighten rules on arms exports, curbing sales to states such as Qatar and Saudi Arabia, whose purchases had previously helped make Germany the world's third largest arms exporter, Reuters reported.

Germany earlier this month permanently halted Rheinmetall's planned export of combat simulation equipment to Russia, going beyond recently imposed European Union sanctions which block future defence contracts.

As a result, Rheinmetall cut its 2014 operating profit aim, and now expects group earnings before interest and tax (EBIT) of between 200 million euros and 220 million euros, down from a previous target range of 230 million to 250 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

PLZ45/55 or is it a German PLZ2100?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> PLZ45/55 or is it a German PLZ2100?


From the back door，I'm sure it is PLZ45/55

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> From the back door，I'm sure it is PLZ45/55


and the skirt confirms it too. What throw me at first, is all the pictures of the Chinese plz's didn't have a skirt while the German's do...Then I found a picture of the command and control vehicle.

anyway, the Chinese/Algerian military cooperation is deeper and wider than the imagination. We will cover this particular subject in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Raptor II, produced by Denel Dynamics (SA), is an extremely high-precision rocket-powered weapon with a wide range of alternative heavy warheads of 600 kg each , with an effective operating range of 150 km (90 miles). It can be fitted with GPS/INS guidance, lor a low light television or imaging IR seekers. When fitted with GPS/INS, it can be operated in the fire-and-forget mode; without this option, the target must be designated by a laser. Its targetting system can be reprogrammed in flight and it is an all-weather weapon.in a redesign, designated as Raptor III, the rocket motor will be repaced by a small jet turbine that would increase its range to 300 kms or 180 miles. A longer-term concept is the Raptor V, which would be a radical redesign with a new airframe, propulsion system, multimode seeker and other improvements is being mulled over.





Beech 1900D cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Secret Difa3: the mysterious bombing of Tripoli would be Algerian*




For Secret Difa3, Algeria has good reason to carry the raid against the weapon depots controlled by Libyan Islamists.

After the State Department retraction of the Egyptian-Emirati responsibility in the mysterious air bombing of a stockpile of weapons in Tripoli, the Algerian track resurfaced.

For *Akram Kharief*, journalist and editor of the blog Secret Difa3 specializing in defense issues and geostrategy in North Africa, many indicators suggest that the Algerian air force carried the raid with the acquiescence of the western powers, even if he carefully worded his assumption. The Algerian expert on defense believes that Algeria is the only country - next to the West , involved in the Libyan chaos, is equipped and experienced to carry out a surgical attack of this type, at night and at a distance of nearly 600 km from its air bases in the east. Algiers had received informations on the taking control of an important weapon depot by the Libyan Islamist militia, which is a danger to her national security,." Akram Kharief told Maghreb Emergent, the Western powers would support Algeria's actions, because they share the same concerns as Algiers, on the dangers of taking control of a strategic stockpile of weapons by an extremist groups. American diplomacy eventually pulled back the statement, where initially attributed the raids to the Emirats, which would have taken off from a base Egyptian located near the borders with Libya. 

The Monday of August 18 airstrike, at 2 am, destroyed targets south and east of the capital Tripoli, who had not experienced such air intrusions since the fall of Muammar el Gueddafi's regime. The mystery , soon amplified, since, neither the West or the Libyan authorities could identify the aircrafts. The United States, France and Britain, had immediately denied any involvement in the attack. Algeria had followed suit in their footsteps, highlighting its military doctrine of non-intervention outside its borders. A doctrine undermined by insistent information on "preventive" military operations that were conducted by the ANP in Libyan territory against jihadists.

Daesh planning to establish bases at the Algerian and Tunisian borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Armament: helicopter carriers, corvettes, helicopters, Airbus ?*




on 08/29/14



 


*The ANP's dilemma: *
*Do more with the same troops number or less, given the reduction in the time length of national service?*
*The solutions: Troop mobility, maximum automation of operations and increased firepower and reach, while adopting a more aggressive in intelligence and making good use of the right to pursue and international collaboration.*

The 2015 budget Act ,devotes a higher defense budget, allowing the continued modernization of the armed forces and its program of upgrades. Moreover, the acquisition announcements multiplied. Naval forces will soon receive three heavy stealth corvettes C28A, made in China , with radar and western electronics. The Chinese manufacturer has already announced that Algiers has signed a second order of three ships of the same ,to be built in Algeria.

They will be joined soon by what will likely be, the flagship of the Algerian Navy, the helicopter carrier Kalaat Beni Abbes made in Italy. All of these ships will be accompanied by a dozen helicopters Agusta Westland specializing in sea search and rescue as well in anti-submarine warfare.
Helicopters, Russian made this time, will start arriving in the Algerian Air Force bases.The Mi28, veritable flying tanks to counter-terrorism and the Mi26, the largest helicopter in the world with a transport capacity of a Hercules C130 will enable the rapid deployment of troops over large distances and a better border surveillance.
The Air Force, for the renewal of its fleet of transport aircraft, continue to explore alternative aircrafts and is now testing the flagship of the European aviation, the Airbus A400M.
The air defense forces of the country had ordered the ultimate in air defense, and confirmed by Moscow, of several S400 regiments.

*Akram Kharief
Secret difa3.*


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Babur Han

For north Africa Algeria have a strong and modern Army, that can Deal with several Threats in the Region ! All the Equipment is purchsed from foreign Countries or produced in License ! Have Algeria no ambition to built an indigenous Defence Industry ?


----------



## Ceylal

Babur Han said:


> For north Africa Algeria have a strong and modern Army, that can Deal with several Threats in the Region ! All the Equipment is purchsed from foreign Countries or produced in License ! Have Algeria no ambition to built an indigenous Defence Industry ?



they do. They are several production unit made in joint venture with China, Russia, Germany, Italy, England, Serbia, Spain, Poland and Ukraine to name just few. But the first five are the main partners by far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpion-rouge35

air forces monthly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Nuclear energy cooperation agreement between Algeria and Russia*

ARTICLE | 3 SEPTEMBER 2014 - 5:41 P.M.




Youcef Yousfi, Minister of Energy. Sid-Ali / New Press
Algeria and Russia signed Wednesday here a cooperation agreement in the field of the use of nuclear energy for peaceful purposes. This agreement, the documents were signed by Energy Minister Youcef Yousfi, and the CEO of the Russian State Corporation for Atomic Energy (Rosatom), Sergei Kiriyenko, is to define the axes and the conditions for cooperation between Algeria and Russia in the field of development and use of nuclear energy for peaceful purposes. Cooperation under this agreement covers such aspects of the training of human resources in science and technology, basic and applied research, research and development in the field of nuclear engineering and technology and the use of nuclear reactors for production of electricity and desalination of seawater. Such cooperation also for nuclear and radiation safety, management and treatment of radioactive waste and the application of nuclear technologies in the areas of agriculture, biology, water and medicine, including the production of radioisotopes. The agreement also provides for the creation of a center of study and research development in Algeria. "This is a framework agreement covering several areas such as the production of electricity from nuclear energy and the use of this energy for peaceful purposes, including medicine, agriculture and resources water, "Yousfi said on the sidelines of the ceremony. For his part, Kiriyenko said Russia "attaches great importance to this strategic agreement with Algeria." "Russia, which welcomes and supports the decision of Algeria to build a civil nuclear power in 2025, displays its full readiness to share its experience with Algeria and contribute to the development of this market," said the Russian official, adding that the Algerian-Russian agreement includes the construction of future nuclear power plant. Yousfi had already announced that Algeria plans to build its first nuclear plant by 2025 to cope with high electricity demand, ensuring that the country had sufficient reserves to operate a nuclear power plant. Proved reserves of uranium in Algeria are around about 29 000 tonnes, enough to run only two nuclear power plants with a capacity of 1,000 megawatts each for a term of 60 years, according to figures already announced by the Ministry of Energy. The choice to use, in part, to nuclear power to produce electricity was dictated by the desire to reduce costly bill for the production of this energy from renewables.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*According to experts, "Algerian army will face a possible attack of the Islamic State"*

ARTICLE | 30 AUGUST 2014 - 10:52




A fighter of the latest generation of the Algerian Air Force.DR( by the way, Strategika seems to ignore that the SMT's were sent back to Russia for quality reasons...but let follow the reasoning of strategika 51, so called expert....)

According to the site _Strategika 51_ , which refers to the experts, "the Algerian army, priority target of the Islamic State is the best army in the region to deal with terrorism," but it "will have no possible chance ground against hordes of the Islamic State. " For these experts, the ANP "will not survive but the massive use of its aviation ground attack." These experts, reports S _trategika 51_ , believe that "the experience of the Algerian army for more than a decade of counter-terrorism will have no effect against a new enemy, far better armed, using innovative new tactics, very organized, especially with a strong logistics and substantial financial funds. " "Moreover, they add, the Islamic State master the use of new information technologies and communication and will have no problem winning the media war with all the countries of the Maghreb."


----------



## Ceylal

*An Algerian military expert answers Strategika 51 "Daech is not a threat to Algeria '*

ARTICLE | 1 SEPTEMBER 2014 - 8:11





Daech draws its power from the weakness of the Iraqi army and the complicity of the West.

Our article on a foreign expert analysis about the ability of a terrorist group created in Iraq, Daech to "invade" the Maghreb, an Algerian military expert reacted and considers_ Strategika's_ article as a propaganda operation "One would think that this site is advertising this terrorist organization, what has been said and written about the creation of this armed group is pure truth and Westerners who are its creators are working to promoting it. " *For the expert, the Islamic State (EI) or Daech "does not constitute a threat to Algeria." This terrorist group, says our source, "maybe just a mirage normally within a reach of local belligerents, Iraq, Syria and their allies, if they bother to fight it.*" "Even the units that make up this terrorist group feature sophisticated materials, their renewals is not easy, especially as the support itself, especially for units supposedly modern and mobile accounts for only 50% of the battle, "said the military expert who was to lead the fight against terrorism in Algeria, adding that" if such units existed, they would be major consumers in equipment, ammunition, fuel, consummable products and especially water, an essential element in desert environments. " Commenting analysis of _Strategika 51_ who, speaking of the army of Algeria, believing it would not be able to contain the first onslaught, our source says that "*these experts are not supposed to ignore that the armed forces in any country in the world, are never used in isolation but in combination, each of the forces acting in favor of the other*. " Our source supports *its argument by the example of the German army "has overtaken the allied troops by the combination of the binomial char-aircraft during the Second World *War." "*Of course, experience plays a role,*" says our source experts to which the site refers to, ensuring that, from this point of view, the Algerian army does not lack at all: "The ANP acquired experience throughout the fight against terrorism and especially over extended on the set of Tindouf stays "well before the emergence of Islamist violence in Algeria:*" *_*Strategika 51*_* should also know that the Algerian army does has nothing to envy the large nuclear western armies, nuclear weapons excluded "and that" it's all about command and control operations.* " Our source is adamant: *"The Algerian space will by no means a springboard for these hordes," because "the threat that the West wants to burden our country is really just a scarecrow.* The only threat is, that these hordes would delegate to their elements that sow chaos in Libya and destabilized the Sahel. " Such a threat has been considered, says this expert and points out that it "will be limited to actions back and forth along our borders east, south and southeast," and that, anyway, will be repelled by the Algerian security forces. *As for Morocco,* he quoted in analyzing _Strategika 51_ , "there is nothing to fear on her west flank," said our source, "If there would be a threat, it would at least not Algerian or from Algeria. Rather, it will be one of her own making, "explaining that the gesture that engages Morocco through the overflying of our borders, putting her armed forces on a high state of alert, the deployment of missiles around sensitive points, etc., ostensibly target Algeria. *"Morocco should stop* *, flooding our country with drugs and poisoning our youth* rather than inventing external threats," remarked our source, "all these facts, as materialized on the ground, can be cause for a casus belli. "


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Air force beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Superb pictures those. Never knew Algeria was strong on the military front.

I see you guys now have a $20 Billion budget for your military, is this true?

Saw it here:
Military of Algeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (there is a source there as well, can't read what it says though)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Superb pictures those. Never knew Algeria was strong on the military front.
> 
> I see you guys now have a $20 Billion budget for your military, is this true?
> 
> Saw it here:
> Military of Algeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (there is a source there as well, can't read what it says though)



the defence budget for the year 2015, was just increased to $13 B. Wikipedia is not a reliable source, since anybody can have access it and write what ever he wants. If regional challenges continue to fester, I am sure the Budget will be increased again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Ceylal said:


> the defence budget for the year 2015, was just increased to $13 B. Wikipedia is not a reliable source, since anybody can have access it and write what ever he wants. If regional challenges continue to fester, I am sure the Budget will be increased again.



Thats a hefty increase in the span of 2 years, from $6 billion to $13 billion..must be modernizing the fleet like crazy.

There is an article there as well that states the budget has increased to $20 billion, I don't really know how authentic the article is though. Here is the link to it:

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/north-a...مليار-دولار-موازنة-الدفاع-والأمن-في-2015.html


----------



## Ceylal

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Thats a hefty increase in the span of 2 years, from $6 billion to $13 billion..must be modernizing the fleet like crazy.
> 
> There is an article there as well that states the budget has increased to $20 billion, I don't really know how authentic the article is though. Here is the link to it:
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/north-africa/algeria/2014/08/25/الجزائر-20-مليار-دولار-موازنة-الدفاع-والأمن-في-2015.html



It was a little over $10 B this year. The 13 comes with the acquirement of 3 new frigates from China, 2 regiments of S400 air defense system, Ammunition and missile factory with introduction of the Glonass navigation system.

I don't know where the $20 B comes from, unless they include the budget of the ministry of interior and count the police force as paramilitary....
I did look the article in arabic, they do include the ministry of interior. I have tendency to ignore Algerian arabic version news, since they always embellish things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*THE KALAAT BENI ABBES UNDER THE ALGERIAN COLORS.
*

*T*he transfer was carried out under the presence of Algerian and Finmeccanica officials at small port in the golf of Genoa, Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *THE KALAAT BENI ABBES UNDER THE ALGERIAN COLORS.
> *
> 
> *T*he transfer was carried out under the presence of Algerian and Finmeccanica officials at small port in the golf of Genoa, Italy.


Can this ship fire Missiles ?


----------



## PRC2025

Ceylal said:


> It was a little over $10 B this year. The 13 comes with the acquirement of 3 new frigates from China, 2 regiments of S400 air defense system, Ammunition and missile factory with introduction of the Glonass navigation system.
> 
> I don't know where the $20 B comes from, unless they include the budget of the ministry of interior and count the police force as paramilitary....
> I did look the article in arabic, they do include the ministry of interior. I have tendency to ignore Algerian arabic version news, since they always embellish things.



When is S-400 going to arrive; any links on that ? Sounds great. Having own navigation system that's independent of GPS is also very important.

Regarding 20 billion - yes, "everything" is included in there. 13 billion for defense, and addition 7 billion for anti-terrorist operations etc; chaos created by NATO who destroyed Libya, and now Algeria has to pay for North Terrorist Organisation's bombing of secular Libya, three years ago.

Algeria: $ 20 billion defense budget in 2015 | Help Point

Fear of IS makes Algeria double defense budget



Zarvan said:


> Can this ship fire Missiles ?



I am not sure; Ceylal might have more info on it, but I remember reading that it could fire some medium-range missiles.

Either way, this ship is not going to sail alone. It will probably always have German, Chinese or Russian corvettes/frigates sailing with it, along with at least 1 Improved Kilo SSK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Can this ship fire Missiles ?


yes, Aster 15.
The ship is doted with a defense system comparable to the French Mistral.



PRC2025 said:


> When is S-400 going to arrive; any links on that ? Sounds great. Having own navigation system that's independent of GPS is also very important.


For the S-400 the negotiation were held the beginning of this year, confirmed contract signed recently, and delivery time 2015.



> Regarding 20 billion - yes, "everything" is included in there. 13 billion for defense, and addition 7 billion for anti-terrorist operations etc; chaos created by NATO who destroyed Libya, and now Algeria has to pay for North Terrorist Organisation's bombing of secular Libya, three years ago.
> 
> Algeria: $ 20 billion defense budget in 2015 | Help Point
> 
> Fear of IS makes Algeria double defense budget


With 7 shared borders, all instable due to fact that neighboring government are unable to secure them, left our armed forces stretched thin. The use of new defence technologies, training, maintenance and cross borders targeted raids are costly, and future increases are more than likely.


----------



## Ceylal

Transfer of ownership and signing ceremony.

View from the Soummam





the Algerian-Russian strategic ties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The sniper that made look so easy in Tiguentourine hostage taking...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria could miss out on C-17, Boeing cautions*

Algeria’s “disciplined” acquisition process for a new airlifter threatens to cut the C-17 out of the competition because of a lack of availability, says a top Boeing executive.

Algeria is considering the C-17, the Airbus A400M and the upgraded Ilyushin Il-76MD90 for a possible order of between four and six aircraft. Boeing performed flight demonstrations of the C-17 in the country in 2013, expecting a decision to be made in 2014.

Boeing, however, is shutting down C-17 production in June 2015, leaving only 10 unsold “white tails” available from which Algeria could make a purchase.

“I’m hoping Algeria can get through their process. I would like to have Algeria as a C-17 customer. I’m just concerned that their process will not allow them to move quick enough,” says Paul Oliver, Boeing’s vice-president for business development in the Middle East and Africa, speaking at the Africa Aerospace and Defence show.

Several other countries are lining up to claim the white tails, although no deals have been signed yet.

“We’re seeing a lot of our existing customers who now realise the line is going away, so they’re coming in and buying them up,” Oliver says.

In July, Boeing Defense, Space & Security chief executive Chris Chadwick said he expected to see deals close within the next six months.

Oliver says he “thinks” new orders will be placed for the white-tail C-17s soon.

“We’ve got aircraft available, but that number… [is] decreasing rapidly,” he says.

Elsewhere on the continent, Boeing’s sales activity is slow. Delivery of 10 AH-64D Apache helicopters to Egypt remains on hold, Oliver says, despite a public commitment by the Obama administration last April to release the aircraft.

Boeing has briefed several countries in Africa on the AH-6I scout helicopter, but so far has not generated any sales interest, he says.

A push to sell unmanned air systems in the region suffered a slight blow when Boeing withdrew plans to display and operate an Insitu ScanEagle at the show, Oliver says.

“We were trying to have it flying for the show, but it just didn’t work out,” Oliver says. “There are a limited number of demonstration aircraft. They were actually tied up for customer demonstrations.”

“We were trying to have it flying for the show, but it just didn’t work out,” Oliver says. “There are a limited number of demonstration aircraft. They were actually tied up for customer demonstrations.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wonderful thread

I thought would compare the Algerian counter parts to Pakistani Forces

*Army :* *Pakistan 11 - Algeria 3*

------------------Algeria ---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
Active : 100,000 vs 550,000 ---------------------- (PAK)
Reservers : 100,000 vs 550,000-------------------------(PAK)


Tanks : 1.300 vs 2,500 (400 reserve)-----------(PAK)
APC : 1,900 vs 900 -----------------------------(ALGERIA)
Air DEF : S-300 8 batteries vs SPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------(ALGERIA)
AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons ---------(PAK)
MRL : Outdated vs 150+ ---------------------------------------(PAK)
Artillery : Few units vs Big difference in number ---------(PAK)


Aviation Corp:
Helicopters (Attack) 36 Mil Mi-24 vs 51 Cobras ------------------------------(PAK)
Transport helicopter 120 vs 230 ---------------------------------------(PAK)
Heavy Transport 30 vs 18 ----------------------------------------(ALGERIA)
Fuel Tankers 2-5 vs 4 -----------------------------------------(DRAW)

Weapon Manufacturing NO VS YES -------------------(PAK)

Missile Program NO Vs YES----(PAK)

WMD NO VS ----(PAK)


*NAVY : 5-3 Pakistan *

FRIGATES 3 (5 arriving) vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ----(PAK)
Corvettes 3 (2 arriving) vs 0 --(ALGERIA)
SUBS 4 (2 arriving) vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ----(PAK)
Amphibious Assault 4 vs 0 --(ALGERIA)

Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(PAK)
Helicopters 10 vs 18+ ----(PAK)
Patrol Boats 20 vs 12 --(ALGERIA)
Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ----(PAK)


*AIR-FORCE 5-0 Pakistan*
Tier-One jets 28 vs 130+ (F16/JF17) ----(PAK)
Tier-Two 40 vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(PAK)
Tier- Three 40 vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ---------(PAK)

Tactical AWACs /ECW 0 vs 8 ---------(PAK)
Training crafts Purchase vs Serial Production -----(PAK)




The increase in budget for Algeria is justified, meanwhile the thread again shows Pakistan's need for better surface ships and Navy

For Algeria the biggest focus for them is obviously the airforce fairly week which they need to improve , perhaps why not purchase the JF17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wonderful thread
> 
> I thought would compare the Algerian counter parts to Pakistani Forces
> 
> *Army :* *Pakistan 11 - Algeria 3*
> 
> ------------------Algeria ---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
> Active : 100,000 vs 550,000 ---------------------- (PAK)
> Reservers : 100,000 vs 550,000-------------------------(PAK)
> 
> 
> Tanks : 1.300 vs 2,500 (400 reserve)-----------(PAK)
> APC : 1,900 vs 900 -----------------------------(ALGERIA)
> Air DEF : S-300 8 batteries vs SPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------(ALGERIA)
> AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons ---------(PAK)
> MRL : Outdated vs 150+ ---------------------------------------(PAK)
> Artillery : Few units vs Big difference in number ---------(PAK)
> 
> 
> Aviation Corp:
> Helicopters (Attack) 36 Mil Mi-24 vs 51 Cobras ------------------------------(PAK)
> Transport helicopter 120 vs 230 ---------------------------------------(PAK)
> Heavy Transport 30 vs 18 ----------------------------------------(ALGERIA)
> Fuel Tankers 2-5 vs 4 -----------------------------------------(DRAW)
> 
> Weapon Manufacturing NO VS YES -------------------(PAK)
> 
> Missile Program NO Vs YES----(PAK)
> 
> WMD NO VS ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *NAVY : 5-3 Pakistan *
> 
> FRIGATES 3 (5 arriving) vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ----(PAK)
> Corvettes 3 (2 arriving) vs 0 --(ALGERIA)
> SUBS 4 (2 arriving) vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ----(PAK)
> Amphibious Assault 4 vs 0 --(ALGERIA)
> 
> Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(PAK)
> Helicopters 10 vs 18+ ----(PAK)
> Patrol Boats 20 vs 12 --(ALGERIA)
> Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *AIR-FORCE 5-0 Pakistan*
> Tier-One jets 28 vs 130+ (F16/JF17) ----(PAK)
> Tier-Two 40 vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(PAK)
> Tier- Three 40 vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ---------(PAK)
> 
> Tactical AWACs /ECW 0 vs 8 ---------(PAK)
> Training crafts Purchase vs Serial Production -----(PAK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increase in budget for Algeria is justified, meanwhile the thread again shows Pakistan's need for better surface ships and Navy
> 
> For Algeria the biggest focus for them is obviously the airforce fairly week which they need to improve , perhaps why not purchase the JF17


Their manpower is much less than Pakistan so it is natural to have less quantities. However, your analysis clearly showed that Algeria is in need of:
1. MRL
2. Corvettes/OPV, as the contract for 2038.2 is doubtable
3. Anti-sub airplane
4. AWACs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wonderful thread
> 
> I thought would compare the Algerian counter parts to Pakistani Forces


Indeed it was very interesting to see that comparaison...There is one thing I like to add, is that the gendarmerie (150.000) is a para military force. The number of the armed troops, under arms is neighboring the 400,000+ it is for the first time since the independence of the country that Algerian forces are deployed in 4 borders out of 7, due the instability on the region and on the inability, of the neighboring countries to secure their side.





> For Algeria the biggest focus for them is obviously the air force fairly week which they need to improve , perhaps why not purchase the JF17


The Air arm is far from being weak in the region, the incorporation with the nec of technologies and the subsequent modification of the Mig 29s, the aircraft is a potent foe to any foreign intruder, added the high training standard of the pilots that rivals those of the West. The AAF still looking for a replacement of the Mig29s, but the actual number of jet aircraft at her disposal is more than adequate. to the Mig 29s just being renovated, 42 SU 30MKA, will be brought to the SU30SM format and an equal number of SU30SM will be added to the fleet, 48 SU32 order will be processed after the one destined to the Russian air force is completed.[/quote]


----------



## Ceylal

C28A with her affixed number

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian BDLS update photos..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 95340


Any plans to replace these Guns with some new ones ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Any plans to replace these Guns with some new ones ?



there is Caracal and the AK family that are produced in Algeria...I put that picture to bring up the thread, beside me being a nostalgic of the AK.

The French COS at the TAGARINS and during his visit to the Paratrooper academy in Biskra Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria about to receive a batch of the new SU 30 SM. The 44 SU30 MKA will be brought up the SM format.




Algerian YAK 130 strike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 99703
> 
> View attachment 99704
> 
> Algeria about to receive a batch of the new SU 30 SM. The 44 SU30 MKA will be brought up the SM format.
> View attachment 99713
> 
> Algerian YAK 130 strike
> View attachment 99705


You mean 44 more will come How many you currently have and when you ordered these 44 ?


----------



## Ceylal

The number ordered is not made known, but from history it will be a number equal to the 44 in hand. If Lybia is not stabilised and a functioning government is put in place, that number may go upward., but I sincerely doubt it, since the nec of the new technologies are incorporated in those craft. They were ordered in the same time with the SU 34 and the MI28N...a contract of $8 B+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Ceylal said:


> The AAF workhorse...



Nice pics , thank you .
Proud to see that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Foreign djihadists who tried to cross into Algeria from Niger...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

From Algerian spotters...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Recently, the Dock 7 of the Kiel shipyard opened the door and gave a first look at the new frigate Meko A200 for the Algerian Navy. An Algerian crew of 124 and officers are being trained on the "Gorch Fock" and at the Naval Academy Mürwik in Flensburg. In addition, TKMS Algeria may deliver two more frigates and help build a shipyard in Mers El Kebir.


----------



## Ceylal

Sorry guys, this video is in Russian since the one in english was deleted from youtube for proprietary reason..This discuss an American/Algerian navy war games in International waters not far from Algiers, in witch a US air carrier, an Aegis destroyer, a nuclear sub los angeles class and 3 Orions have taken part , hunting the Algerian Kilo Hadj Slimane...as told by a Russian navy specialist
[video]



I have asked, *@vostok to give us a brief translation to English..*...Since I saw the english version about two years ago, you will find the comments amazingly surprising...At least I was...
Algerian special forces in training




High altitude parachuting








New Saudis and Palestinians graduates from the Algerian police academy


----------



## vostok

Ceylal said:


> Sorry guys, this video is in Russian since the one in english was deleted from youtube for proprietary reason..This discuss an American/Algerian navy war games in International waters not far from Algiers, in witch a US air carrier, an Aegis destroyer, a nuclear sub los angeles class and 3 Orions have taken part , hunting the Algerian Kilo Hadj Slimane...as told by a Russian navy specialist
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked, *@vostok to give us a brief translation to English..*...Since I saw the english version about two years ago, you will find the comments amazingly surprising...At least I was...
> Algerian special forces in training
> View attachment 121236
> 
> High altitude parachuting
> View attachment 121237
> 
> View attachment 121238
> 
> New Saudis and Palestinians graduates from the Algerian police academy
> View attachment 121239
> 
> View attachment 121240


Nuclear submarine type "Los Angeles", cruiser type "Tikonderoga" and anti-submarine plane "Orion" on the exercise carried searches of the Algerian "Varshavyanka." Sergey Shiyanov, an adviser of Algerian Captain of the submarine was on board and shared experiences with the Algerian crew. Exit at sea coincided with his birthday, Algerian colleagues presented him with a song of Alla Pugacheva.
During the exercise, the Americans confidently showed foreign observers pursuit of "Varshavyanka." The confusion occurred after the maneuvers. Americans believed that they had found the submarine in one place, however, to their shame, "Varshavyanka" surfaced in another place.
These exercises have once again confirmed that NATO is not for nothing called "Varshavyanka" the "black hole".
This translation of the part about the Algerian submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Thanks Vostok!














[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

School of Aviation [ENITA]..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian female spots too...


Algerian female spots too...Algerian spotters have a competitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*New Algerian Super Lynx nears delivery*

AgustaWestland is close to delivering its first of six new Super Lynx 300-series helicopters to the Algerian navy, with the manufacturer having recently conducted flight trials of the type carrying South African-produced missiles.

Images taken earlier this month at the company’s Yeovil site in Somerset, England, show the rotorcraft carrying a full load of eight Denel Dynamics Mokopa air-to-surface missiles, loaded on four-round carriers on either side of its fuselage.






Andrew Morley

Denel says the semi-active laser-guided Mokopa anti-armour weapon has a launch weight of almost 50kg (110lb), and an effective range of up to 5.4nm (10km).

AgustaWestland declines to comment on the test activity.

To join an in-service fleet of four Super Lynx 130s, the new Algerian aircraft are each powered by two Light Helicopter Turbine Engine Company CTS-800-4N turboshaft engines. All six of the new type are expected to be handed over before the end of this year, according to Flightglobal’s Ascend Fleets database. The aircraft awaiting delivery to the African nation are the last Super Lynx-series rotorcraft in the company’s backlog, it adds.

Algeria has previously acquired six AgustaWestland AW101 search and rescue helicopters for its navy, while its air force has eight of the manufacturer’s AW119 trainers in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria: Two died in the crash of a military aircraft in Hassi Bahbah*









A Sukhoi 24 of the Algerian Air Force crashed Monday afternoon during a training exercise in the central Polygon Air Hassi Bahbah / 1st military region, killing the two crew members , said a statement from the Algerian Ministry of National Defence .

"During a training exercise at the Polygon Central Air Hassi Bahbah / 1st Military Region, a bomber type Sukhoi (Su-24) Algerian Air Force crashed today, Monday October 13, 2014 at 3:09 p.m. "the statement said.

"The accident caused the death of the crew of the aircraft, in this case the pilot and the weapon system officer" reports the release of the Ministry of Defense which states that ".commission of Inquiry is onsite to determine the cause of the crash "


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria: Two died in the crash of a military aircraft in Hassi Bahbah*
> 
> View attachment 133623
> 
> 
> 
> A Sukhoi 24 of the Algerian Air Force crashed Monday afternoon during a training exercise in the central Polygon Air Hassi Bahbah / 1st military region, killing the two crew members , said a statement from the Algerian Ministry of National Defence .
> 
> "During a training exercise at the Polygon Central Air Hassi Bahbah / 1st Military Region, a bomber type Sukhoi (Su-24) Algerian Air Force crashed today, Monday October 13, 2014 at 3:09 p.m. "the statement said.
> 
> "The accident caused the death of the crew of the aircraft, in this case the pilot and the weapon system officer" reports the release of the Ministry of Defense which states that ".commission of Inquiry is onsite to determine the cause of the crash "



My condolences to those affected and may they Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> My condolences to those affected and may they Rest in Peace.


Thank you!
This the second of this type they lost in 4 years at a cost of 4 crew men, in the same training area.


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> Thank you!
> This the second of this type they lost in 4 years at a cost of 4 crew men, in the same training area.



What it really comes down to is to hell with the aircraft, its the people that are the most important. They must ground the aircraft and investigate the reasons for this incident. And again my condolences to all those affected, and may it never happen again.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> What it really comes down to is to hell with the aircraft, its the people that are the most important. They must ground the aircraft and investigate the reasons for this incident. And again my condolences to all those affected, and may it never happen again.


Major reason is planes are too old now they need to replace SU 24 now


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Major reason is planes are too old now they need to replace SU 24 now




The only comparable role Russian aircraft is currently the Su-34, Russia is not selling that currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> My condolences to those affected and may they Rest in Peace.



had it been your F15 he'd say your pilots are cretins due to them being Arab. So perhaps this crash is due to the racial inferiority of the Imazigh born with the lack of analytic capacity to pilot an aircraft... who knows, just applying Ceylal mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> had it been your F15 he'd say your pilots are cretins due to them being Arab. So perhaps this crash is due to the racial inferiority of the Imazigh born with the lack of analytic capacity to pilot an aircraft... who knows, just applying Ceylal mentality.



Exactly. Don't forget that those two pilots who died might have been Algerian Arabs. A big chance of that being the case. Even if they were Berber they probably had Arab ancestry too. After all Arabs and Berbers have been mixing with each other for the past 1400 years (genetics confirm this too) and are now almost indistinguishable. I would not take him seriously whenever he discusses Arabs.



Ceylal said:


> Admit what? How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? *And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture*... For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



Post number 21 in this thread below:

9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection | Page 2

(I made this thread to troll that Jewish suicide troll if you remember him. Hazzy's best friend on PDF).

Wait to see another "Berber most STROONK" post as a reply to this post or yours. I would not have a problem with Ceylal had it not been for his constant trolling of anything Arab. Be it Iraq, KSA, Egypt or whatever. It's tiring. Nobody trolls Berbers out of nowhere. All I am doing and others here is replying to his trolling and nonsense.

Anyway the two pilots have my condolences too.

@Ceylal we can make peace in an instance if you stop trolling Arabs and writing nonsense. I am only countering your nonsense. Arabs and Berbers are related people. Long before Arabs and previous Semites migrated to Northern Africa (Phoenicians, Punics, Carthaginians etc.) migrated to North Africa. There is absolutely no reason to become enemies.

Punics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Phoenicia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ancient Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> What it really comes down to is to hell with the aircraft, its the people that are the most important. They must ground the aircraft and investigate the reasons for this incident. And again my condolences to all those affected, and may it never happen again.


Those aircrafts have been updated with the best techonologies and were given another 20 years of life use.Extreme training and extreme weather conditions will lead infortunately to that, especially when you fly at 50 ft of the ground at extreme high speed.



Zarvan said:


> Major reason is planes are too old now they need to replace SU 24 now






Mosamania said:


> The only comparable role Russian aircraft is currently the Su-34, Russia is not selling that currently.


Algeria is due to receive the first SU34 in the coming months.



al-Hasani said:


> Exactly. Don't forget that those two pilots who died might have been Algerian Arabs. A big chance of that being the case. Even if they were Berber they probably had Arab ancestry too. After all Arabs and Berbers have been mixing with each other for the past 1400 years (genetics confirm this too) and are now almost indistinguishable. I would not take him seriously whenever he discusses Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Post number 21 in this thread below:
> 
> 9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection | Page 2
> 
> (I made this thread to troll that Jewish suicide troll if you remember him. Hazzy's best friend on PDF).
> 
> Wait to see another "Berber most STROONK" post as a reply to this post or yours. I would not have a problem with Ceylal had it not been for his constant trolling of anything Arab. Be it Iraq, KSA, Egypt or whatever. It's tiring. Nobody trolls Berbers out of nowhere. All I am doing and others here is replying to his trolling and nonsense.
> 
> Anyway the two pilots have my condolences too.
> 
> @Ceylal we can make peace in an instance if you stop trolling Arabs and writing nonsense. I am only countering your nonsense. Arabs and Berbers are related people. Long before Arabs and previous Semites migrated to Northern Africa (Phoenicians, Punics, Carthaginians etc.) migrated to North Africa. There is absolutely no reason to become enemies.
> 
> Punics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Phoenicia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ancient Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*@WebMaster *
Please delete ElHassani reply. This a military thread...Elhassani can put his rant in another thread, since they are plenty to suit his fancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

the mighty Berber has no big answer this time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> had it been your F15 he'd say your pilots are cretins due to them being Arab. So perhaps this crash is due to the racial inferiority of the Imazigh born with the lack of analytic capacity to pilot an aircraft... who knows, just applying Ceylal mentality.


1000, I don't to reply to you at a low ebb of your life. You should take a cue from the kurds that are leaving their zone of comfort to join their brothers at arms to defend their territory from the bearded green cricket.
For Algerian pilots or their airplanes are among the best. Accidents happen when you train to what is considered the norm by the most competent nations



1000 said:


> the mighty Berber has no big answer this time


I just did..Don't need to worry about berbers...They , so far managed to survive their foes, and they haven't lost a teaspoon of their land.


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> 1000, I don't to reply to you at a low ebb of your life. You should take a cue from the kurds that are leaving their zone of comfort to join their brothers at arms to defend their territory from the bearded green cricket.
> For Algerian pilots or their airplanes are among the best. Accidents happen when you train to what is considered the norm by the most competent nations



How come you turned so serious suddenly, from Ceylal I expect trolling. You don't need to reply since you know it's true, I'm just reminding you that you would start this anti Arab campaign had it been their pilot, even if death is involved you would have started trolling so why can't I be childish and do the same this time.

The Kurds are rioting in Turkey instead of catching bullets, the USAF is doing the job as stated here, not taking any cue here.
U.S. airstrikes in Syria are now dwarfing those in Iraq, thanks to the fight for one town - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> How come you turned so serious suddenly, from Ceylal I expect trolling. You don't need to reply since you know it's true, I'm just reminding you that you would start this anti Arab campaign had it been their pilot, even if death is involved you would have started trolling so why can't I be childish and do the same this time.


Listen, I am being very gentle with you...Don't take that as sign as weakness of my part, or as a lack of truth on what I post.
I said Arab pilots have no experience, is that a lie...If your pilots weren't young and put in service too soon without an effective land coordination and planning, they wouldn't resupply ISIS...
I said Arabs pilots have no experience, there is more than a month that they were supposedly bombing ISIS with no factual results that can be seen on the ground...ISIS are still advancing and if it wasn't the Kurds holding the line in Kobane, it will have fallen ...Normally with the Sauds airpower alone, would have been more than enough to erase ISIS from earth .
The only ones that are doing it with teeth is the same one, the US and the BRITS.
Now you called in the Aussies to give you hand....and save Iraq, if there is any saving...How do you interpret the call on foreign powers to defend your house, A saudatis?



> The Kurds are rioting in Turkey instead of catching bullets, the USAF is doing the job as stated here, not taking any cue here.


Kurds are rioting in Turkey to force the government to let them join the fight, so they can help their kinfolks.


> U.S. airstrikes in Syria are now dwarfing those in Iraq, thanks to the fight for one town - The Washington Post


I wrote about this in many occasions, you thought I was trolling...Maybe you need to re-read them and make your own conclusions...

please take this discussion to the Algerian thread...This for military themes only...I will be happy to cut you in pieces there and you can do the same...to me..


----------



## 1000

Not too long ago our friend kicked off a campaign about the same subject, piloting an aircraft.



> It is really good that the US are taking you by the hand tell you how and where to fly, which button to push to drop the bombs.
> In all, it is good to Saudi getting some flying in night time and eliminate some of your creation...
> I saw the before and after picture of the Raid...during the Pentagon press conference, its just mediocre with the power put forward...
> 
> Source: US an Arab allies begin airstrikes in Syria | Page 8



@al-Hasani what is your opinion, should we troll or what he's more mature anyway, the roles should be reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Not too long ago our friend kicked off a campaign about the same subject, piloting an aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani what is your opinion, should we troll or what he's more mature anyway, the roles should be reversed.



No, sorry bro, I have been engaged in far too many silly discussions lately. I don't have a problem with @Ceylal or Berbers at all as Arabs and Berbers are brotherly people.

I just wish that he stopped his anti-Arab nonsense. During the World Cup he was talking about how great it was for the Arab world etc. that an Arab country did well (I agree and so did the Arab street), posted videos and photos from Algerians in KSA celebrating, of Algerians fans having flags of Arab countries with them as to show that they represent the Arab world in the World Cup and we congratulated him etc. and were happy too. I cheered for Algeria as if it was KSA or Iraq.

He does not understand that leaders do not equal people.

Anyway look what I wrote in post 1153 in this thread which I also have stored in case of its future need or if it gets deleted by an moderator.

Personally you know that I am a proponent of unity in the Arab world and the ME as a whole and even wrote long detailed posts about my visions etc. But let him believe whatever he believes about me. I got no problem with him but he is welcome to have a problem with me.

I like Algerians and Algeria be they Arab, Berber or Arab-Berber mixtures which most are or whatever ancestry they might have or combination.

Anyway we should stick to the topic. The "Arabic Coffee Shop" thread is for such talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Not too long ago our friend kicked off a campaign about the same subject, piloting an aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani what is your opinion, should we troll or what he's more mature anyway, the roles should be reversed.


Everything I wrote was true...You can band with El Hassani, you have about the same level of civility than a cactus. And it has also a good side too..A Shia and a Sunni in unison , may that will translate to both congregation at large and bring a decisive end to the rift between the two communities. Also take a heed from him and confine your rant to the thread he suggested. You are not going to win this pissing contest.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> Everything I wrote was true...You can band with El Hassani, both of you will be uprooted in a near future.







Calm down. What the hell is wrong with you?! You are a grown up man. Me and @1000 are still young but in this case more mature. Says a lot. It seems that you want to continue to troll instead of having normal ties. Your choice.

In hindsigt, the guy is a retard.


----------



## Viper 94

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You shouldn't underestimate Algerian power, all military branches complement each other. The most I admire about Alg army is their air-defense. It seems that I was mistaken about the ground force part but I insist that Algerian air-force is very close in strenge to PAF.


it really isnt
it has some 85+ fighter jets many of them like the the mig-25 and su-24 are old
the mig-29 and su-30s are the only fighters that have some potential
these fighters are not supported by any awac
all the equipment is foreign
compare that to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

What a very weak poor air force ! only 28 Su-30 MKA and 32 Mig-29 ?! this means they only have 28 modern fighters that are capable to engage western F-16 block 50+ and F-15 (older versions) fighters, the Algerian Mig-29 are old Sh#tty soviet versions with huge 15 square meters RC's, they have the Mig-29 version that has the worst record of being shot down especially in Iraq war, the upgraded old F-4 Phantom II is even better than the sh#tty soviet Mig-29's. 

So now Algeria only has 28 Su-30's to rely on, such poor air force with no AWACS or dedicated electronic warfare planes can't even hurt a fly. also the air defense is poor and very old, Algeria has a very vast land area, 8 S-300 batteries can't cover it, and those 36 pantsir S-1 is just a short air defense system and can't protect them from high altitude air raids, the attacking planes will be equipped with missiles that can be fired more than 200 kilometes away from a pantsir S-1 battery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

Wasteland said:


> What a very weak poor air force ! only 28 Su-30 MKA and 32 Mig-29 ?! this means they only have 28 modern fighters that are capable to engage western F-16 block 50+ and F-15 (older versions) fighters, the Algerian Mig-29 are old Sh#tty soviet versions with huge 15 square meters RC's, they have the Mig-29 version that has the worst record of being shot down especially in Iraq war, the upgraded old F-4 Phantom II is even better than the sh#tty soviet Mig-29's.
> 
> So now Algeria only has 28 Su-30's to rely on, such poor air force with no AWACS or dedicated electronic warfare planes can't even hurt a fly. also the air defense is poor and very old, Algeria has a very vast land area, 8 S-300 batteries can't cover it, and those 36 pantsir S-1 is just a short air defense system and can't protect them from high altitude air raids, the attacking planes will be equipped with missiles that can be fired more than 200 kilometes away from a pantsir S-1 battery



hahahahahahahaha

so if you are so sur , why you dont come and try it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

ss22 said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> so if you are so sur , why you dont come and try it ....




hahahah?!?! that's all you got ?! go to sleep kid. go learn about the combat record of the Mig-29.... oh sorry. i mean go learn about the "free falls record" of the Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

I repeat , come to try with ( if yoy are realy italian and dont rely on US Air forces like every time ) you 30 years old tornado ,
and let me correct you, its :
- 44 (+46 already ordred ) Su 30 MKA and MKR ( electronic warfare version ; edicated electronic warfare planes) and SM version.
- more than 44 Mig 29 SMT (not S version) and its a very bad plane sutch that indian air forces shoose it for its air craft carrier 
- 22 Mig 25 ( apdated version to meet Mig 31 BM)
- 40 Su24 ( bomber , attack air craft )

i let you with this video


----------



## Wasteland

ss22 said:


> I repeat , come to try with ( if yoy are realy italian and dont rely on US Air forces like every time ) you 30 years old tornado ,
> and let me correct you, its :
> - 44 (+46 already ordred ) Su 30 MKA and MKR ( electronic warfare version ; edicated electronic warfare planes) and SM version.
> - more than 44 Mig 29 SMT (not S version) and its a very bad plane sutch that indian air forces shoose it for its air craft carrier
> - 22 Mig 25 ( apdated version to meet Mig 31 BM)
> - 40 Su24 ( bomber , attack air craft )
> 
> i let you with this video



huh?! where in the hell did you get these numbers, stupido ! where's your sources ? here's the real numbers from Wikipedia, 28 Su-30 + 16 still on order , 32 Mig-29S , not SMT, Algeria refused to purchase the Mig-29 SMT's from Russia because they had the old air frames, which violated the contract, so Algeria cancelled the deal and ordered more Su-30's which is the 16 jets that are still on order.

Go to Google and type "Algerian Air Force" and Wikipedia page will appear to you first page with the real numbers, not the bullsht you mentioned

First of all, i know about the older Mig-25 and Su-24's , but what are theses old soviet toys going to do against let's say in any future conflict with France, what are these thing going to do against the Mirage 2000's and Rafale's ?!

Second, Mig25 can never be updated to Mig-31's ! this is bullsht, they are totally different planes and different frames ! where's your sources of all the bullsht you mentioned ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Wasteland said:


> huh?! where in the hell did you get these numbers, stupido ! where's your sources ? here's the real numbers from Wikipedia, 28 Su-30 + 16 still on order , 32 Mig-29S , not SMT, Algeria refused to purchase the Mig-29 SMT's from Russia because they had the old air frames, which violated the contract, so Algeria cancelled the deal and ordered more Su-30's which is the 16 jets that are still on order.
> 
> Go to Google and type "Algerian Air Force" and Wikipedia page will appear to you first page with the real numbers, not the bullsht you mentioned
> 
> First of all, i know about the older Mig-25 and Su-24's , but what are theses old soviet toys going to do against let's say in any future conflict with France, what are these thing going to do against the Mirage 2000's and Rafale's ?!
> 
> Second, Mig25 can never be updated to Mig-31's ! this is bullsht, they are totally different planes and different frames ! where's your sources or all the bullsht you mentioned ?!



Algeria operates a (relatively) small air force, however, it is rugged and smart. It is also sufficient to deter all immediate neighbours and is capable of long range strikes, albeit against nations with almost zero defensive capabilities. 

The Su-24MK is a useful strike air craft suitable for flying under enemy radar and delivering precision guided munitions and if the reported contract for the Su-34 is true then the Su-24MK should be in line for decommission. The MiG-25 is an ageing interceptor which I believe will be retired when their new Su-30s arrive.

The French are allies, they will not attack Algeria. The French have recently used Algerian air space to strike insurgents in Mali. 

It is not an air force to be underestimated or trifled with.


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> The French have recently used Algerian air space to strike insurgents in Mali.
> .



We didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> We didn't.



France says Algeria supportive of its Mali operation| Reuters



> Algeria has allowed France full use of its air space in its military intervention against Islamist rebels in Mali and is ready to seal its border if the conflict moves north, French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius said on Sunday.
> 
> Fabius said he was in regular contact with the government in Algeria, which had pushed for a political solution to the crisis in Mali over a military intervention, and was grateful it was being supportive of the operation.
> 
> "Algeria has authorized unlimited access to fly over its territory, something I thank the Algerian authorities for," Fabius told LCI television, as Rafale jets deployed from France pounded rebel strongholds in northern Mali.
> 
> "We talk regularly with Algeria. I must underline our collaboration, and what we envisage - although it's not for today - is that if the African troops move to the north, the Algerians would have to close their border," he said.


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> France says Algeria supportive of its Mali operation| Reuters



They opened their airspace to our rafales,to strike terrorists,but we've never used Algeria's airspace to go to Mali. (Even if some persons say we did.)
As you can see in the pic i posted,we've used the Morocco's airspace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> They opened their airspace to our rafales,to strike terrorists,but we've never used Algeria's airspace to go to Mali. (Even if some persons say the we did.)
> As you can see in the pic i posted,we've used the Morocco's airspace.



I wrote:-



> The French have recently used Algerian air space to strike insurgents in Mali.


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> I wrote:-



And ?


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> And ?



You basically said the same thing I did in my first post


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> The French have recently used Algerian air space to strike insurgents in Mali.





Gabriel92 said:


> They opened their airspace to our rafales,to strike terrorists,but we've never used Algeria's airspace to go to Mali.
> As you can see in the pic i posted,we've used the Morocco's airspace.


----------



## PRC2025

Wasteland said:


> What a very weak poor air force ! only 28 Su-30 MKA and 32 Mig-29 ?! this means they only have 28 modern fighters that are capable to engage western F-16 block 50+ and F-15 (older versions) fighters, the Algerian Mig-29 are old Sh#tty soviet versions with huge 15 square meters RC's, they have the Mig-29 version that has the worst record of being shot down especially in Iraq war, the upgraded old F-4 Phantom II is even better than the sh#tty soviet Mig-29's.
> 
> So now Algeria only has 28 Su-30's to rely on, such poor air force with no AWACS or dedicated electronic warfare planes can't even hurt a fly. also the air defense is poor and very old, Algeria has a very vast land area, 8 S-300 batteries can't cover it, and those 36 pantsir S-1 is just a short air defense system and can't protect them from high altitude air raids, the attacking planes will be equipped with missiles that can be fired more than 200 kilometes away from a pantsir S-1 battery



First of all, it's 44 Su-30 MKA, and not 28.

Source for this is Russian and confirmed delievered already in 2012. Eight of them delivered in 2011, and another 8 in 2012.

That's 28 + 8 + 8 = 44 Su-30 MKA

I quote:

*Algeria received its second and final batch of eight Su-30MKI (A) fighters under the 2010 contract for 16 of the type; the first eight airframes had been delivered in 2011.*

Another successful year | Авиатранспортное обозрение

Algeria har ordered another batch of another upgraded version of Su-30. Basically equal to Su-35.

There is also possibility in ordering a secondary role fighter to support Su-30/Su-35.

But before all this, the fastest thing coming Algerian way is S-400 SAM, which basically will double it's range from 200 KM to 400 KM.

S-400 deliveries are expected in 2016. Russia will even set up service centers for S-400 in Algeria, which is a very good thing.

I quote:

*Russian air defense systems manufacturer Almaz-Antei is in talks over setting up service centers in Algeria, Vietnam, India and China.*

TASS: Russia - Russia's latest air defense system S-400 licensed for export

Algerian air defence is definitely not old. S-300 PMU2 SAMs with Pantsir S-1 and S-400 soon to be exported to Algeria in 2016.

I reckon that French Terror state will be busy r-a-p-i-n-g some other African country as usual. Italy will be in recession this year by the way, according to IMF, and next year doesn't look good for you either. The same goes for France.

So I don't think Algeria has France or Italy to be afraid off for some time.

Algerian Air Force would operate under S-300 PMU2 (and soon to be S-400) cover, so the aircraft would have cover from the long-range SAMs. 
Detection range of the S-300 PMU2 are also longer than it's firing range. These systems are able to shoot down "cruise missiles".

When supported by Pantsir S-1, it is something called a "multi-layered" air defence. Whatever S-300 PMU2 is not able to engage, it's Buk, or Pantsir's job to fix the problem as the enemy missile approaches. 

Bring "your" Charles de Gaulle aircraft carrier with 15 Rafale, and we'll see how it goes, mate.

A small detailed advice though. You need to engage and find out where 4 Algerian Kilo SSK are first. I hear Kilos like to r-a-p-e French ships, so it's gonna be a cool ride for Charles the Man. Be sure to bring your "escort ships" with that 15-Rafale-aircraft-carrier of yours.

Oh, and another 2 Kilos are on order for 2016-2017 delivery, so you need to hurry up, mate. Also frigates from Germany and corvettes from China are on its way next year.

It took France, Italy and the rest, only SEVEN months to defeat Libya by air and naval power, even if you had Islamic extremists on the ground as NATO allies as well.

So can't wait for Pizza to do an attempt to try to stop by for some delivery in Algiers, but don't expect any tip, or cheese/wine welcome party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Viper 94 said:


> it really isnt
> it has some 85+ fighter jets many of them like the the mig-25 and su-24 are old
> the mig-29 and su-30s are the only fighters that have some potential
> these fighters are not supported by any awac
> all the equipment is foreign
> compare that to


Your country's air force is more than welcome to tangle with those old migs...



Wasteland said:


> What a very weak poor air force ! only 28 Su-30 MKA and 32 Mig-29 ?! this means they only have 28 modern fighters that are capable to engage western F-16 block 50+ and F-15 (older versions) fighters, the Algerian Mig-29 are old Sh#tty soviet versions with huge 15 square meters RC's, they have the Mig-29 version that has the worst record of being shot down especially in Iraq war, the upgraded old F-4 Phantom II is even better than the sh#tty soviet Mig-29's.
> 
> So now Algeria only has 28 Su-30's to rely on, such poor air force with no AWACS or dedicated electronic warfare planes can't even hurt a fly. also the air defense is poor and very old, Algeria has a very vast land area, 8 S-300 batteries can't cover it, and those 36 pantsir S-1 is just a short air defense system and can't protect them from high altitude air raids, the attacking planes will be equipped with missiles that can be fired more than 200 kilometes away from a pantsir S-1 battery


Same invitation, send your country's air force to tangle with these old migs...They are so old that gunner has a box of grenade to drop by hand during bombing raids.



Wasteland said:


> hahahah?!?! that's all you got ?! go to sleep kid. go learn about the combat record of the Mig-29.... oh sorry. i mean go learn about the "free falls record" of the Mig-29


Free fall record? Name one piloted by a Russian or name one piloted by an Algerian...


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> First of all, i know about the older Mig-25 and Su-24's , but what are theses old soviet toys going to do against let's say in any future conflict with France, what are these thing going to do against the Mirage 2000's and Rafale's ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, The Mig 25 after consulting with the Su-24, will decide to send the SU 30, while 24 and the 25 are sharing a 33 and smoking a habano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Mig25 can never be updated to Mig-31's ! this is bullsht, they are totally different planes and different frames ! where's your sources of all the bullsht you mentioned ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are two different planes, for different roles...MIG 25 is a better plane .
> Oh, another Wikipedia fan...And I thought the only one with a membership, was Elhassani...Now we have two.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Algeria operates a (relatively) small air force, however, it is rugged and smart. It is also sufficient to deter all immediate neighbours and is capable of long range strikes, albeit against nations with almost zero defensive capabilities.


You are sure of yourself? 
In the MENA, region they are two air forces that can match the best of the Western world in training hours, technology, experience, firepower, long reach, are the Algerian Air force and the IDF. And in Africa, Algerian Air force has no match.



> The Su-24MK is a useful strike air craft suitable for flying under enemy radar and delivering precision guided munitions and if the reported contract for the Su-34 is true then the Su-24MK should be in line for decommission. The MiG-25 is an ageing interceptor which I believe will be retired when their new Su-30s arrive.


The SU24 has been given, just recently, another 20 years life, even with the arrival of the SU 34, the SU24 won't be shelfed. Same goes for the MIG-25. By comparison, the US B52 and U2 are a lot more older than the Algerian 25, and the US planned to keep them for a longer time, because their role hasn't found a replacement yet.



> The French are allies, they will not attack Algeria. The French have recently used Algerian air space to strike insurgents in Mali.


Algeria is not an ally or an ennemi of France, and France has not used Algerian air space for her Malian Operation, and I doubt that France even asked Algeria. I think Algeria's help was of a different nature.



> It is not an air force to be underestimated or trifled with.


words of wisdom.



Frogman said:


> France says Algeria supportive of its Mali operation| Reuters


Supportive...the key word.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> You are sure of yourself?
> In the MENA, region they are two air forces that can match the best of the Western world in training hours, technology, experience, firepower, long reach, are the Algerian Air force and the IDF. And in Africa, Algerian Air force has no match.
> 
> 
> The SU24 has been given, just recently, another 20 years life, even with the arrival of the SU 34, the SU24 won't be shelfed. Same goes for the MIG-25. By comparison, the US B52 and U2 are a lot more older than the Algerian 25, and the US planned to keep them for a longer time, because their role hasn't found a replacement yet.
> 
> 
> Algeria is not an ally or an ennemi of France, and France has not used Algerian air space for her Malian Operation, and I doubt that France even asked Algeria. I think Algeria's help was of a different nature.
> 
> 
> words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> Supportive...the key word.


Egyptian is better in Air Force and now they are getting F-16 upgraded looking to get Mig 29 and 35 and there is news off Rafale too


----------



## Frogman

> You are sure of yourself?
> In the MENA, region they are two air forces that can match the best of the Western world in training hours, technology, experience, firepower, long reach, are the Algerian Air force and the IDF. And in Africa, Algerian Air force has no match.



You're simply believing your own hype here.

In terms of training hours, you're operating Soviet/Russian aircraft which by their rugged nature have a shorter service life, meaning less time for pilots on the aircraft to extend the period till the aircraft requires an overhaul in Russia. The same goes for the Russian engines.

In terms of technology, the AAF still lacks dedicated AWAC, ELINT, and maritime patrol aircraft. This leaves the AAF at a massive disadvantage in both offensive and defensive action against a well equipped enemy with sophisticated airborne command and control/battle management aircraft (AWAC) which can also carry out reconnaissance and gather intelligence via signals or electronics (ELINT).

In terms of experience, you lag behind the two established air forces in the region (obviously) and you are not as active at home or overseas conducting large scale joint exercises, these are vital part in gaining experience, updating tactics, and increasing interoprability with allies and/or friendly nations.

The AAF does pack a hefty punch and does have the ability to strike at long ranges. However, at long ranges it can not engage an enemy with a sophisticated air defence network or air force, or both. Without AWAC, conducting SEAD missions or taking on opposing fighters with their own EW dedicated aircraft will leave the AAF with a nightmare situation.

It's incredibly arrogant to state that the AAF has no match in Africa and is comparable to the IDFAF considering the capabilities and prowess of other forces in the region which exceed or far exceed those of the AAF. Air Forces such as the EAF, SAAF, and the UAEAF.



> The SU24 has been given, just recently, another 20 years life, even with the arrival of the SU 34, the SU24 won't be shelfed. Same goes for the MIG-25. By comparison, the US B52 and U2 are a lot more older than the Algerian 25, and the US planned to keep them for a longer time, because their role hasn't found a replacement yet.
> 
> 
> Source: THE ALGERIAN ARMY | Page 79



No, an overhaul of an aircraft will not give it another 20 years life, unless you're flying it once a week. The overhaul will at most give you another 5-7 years of extensive service considering IAF MiG-25s which when delivered in 1985 had a 15 year service life and underwent service life extension programs in 1995, 2001, and 2005. They were then retired from service in 2006.

You can not compare the service life of a strategic bomber and spy plane to that of a fighter, they are completely different beasts.

This comparison crap ends here. Bloody Johnson swingers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Egyptian is better in Air Force and now they are getting F-16 upgraded looking to get Mig 29 and 35 and there is news off Rafale too


I am not saying that the EAF is not a force to be taken lightly or her pilots to be underestimated. At this time, AAF is still reigning the African skies.


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> I am not saying that the EAF is not a force to be taken lightly or her pilots to be underestimated. At this time, AAF is still the reigning the African skies.



Can you make a formal comparison between the two with actual aircraft inventory of both nations, all of them? You are making a claim and thus you need to back up your claim to be taken seriously. Present your case and tell us why you believe so.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> I am not saying that the EAF is not a force to be taken lightly or her pilots to be underestimated. At this time, AAF is still the reigning the African skies.


My dear friend, leave the sophisticated details of air-fighters or even entire air forces. Getting your brain to try to understand such things make it simply stop working and yet you start saying uncanny stuff such as this post. My advice to you my friend is to stop overloading your head, it already reaches it's limit at work.

For starters, I guess you can try comparison from the foundation level:

Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Egyptian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> You're simply believing your own hype here.
> 
> In terms of training hours, you're operating Soviet/Russian aircraft which by their rugged nature have a shorter service life, meaning less time for pilots on the aircraft to extend the period till the aircraft requires an overhaul in Russia. The same goes for the Russian engines.


Wrong my friend..
AAF training hours matches the best what the West does

all our aircraft are overhauled in house , but the MIG25




> In terms of technology, the AAF still lacks dedicated AWAC, ELINT, and maritime patrol aircraft. This leaves the AAF at a massive disadvantage in both offensive and defensive action against a well equipped enemy with sophisticated airborne command and control/battle management aircraft (AWAC) which can also carry out reconnaissance and gather intelligence via signals or electronics (ELINT).


I'll share this with you and you make your own conclusion.









> In terms of experience, you lag behind the two established air forces in the region (obviously) and you are not as active at home or overseas conducting large scale joint exercises, these are vital part in gaining experience, updating tactics, and increasing interoprability with allies and/or friendly nations.


We may lag in conducting large scale exercice with other countries as Egypt does, that doesn't lessen her potency or combat experience. NATO tested them during the Libyan uprising in real combat conditions, the challenge was so fierce that a SAS lost one Chinook and 32 SAS that were carried, captured.




> The AAF does pack a hefty punch and does have the ability to strike at long ranges. However, at long ranges it can not engage an enemy with a sophisticated air defence network or air force, or both. Without AWAC, conducting SEAD missions or taking on opposing fighters with their own EW dedicated aircraft will leave the AAF with a nightmare situation.


Nor does EAF or IDF and space force.



> It's incredibly arrogant to state that the AAF has no match in Africa and is comparable to the IDFAF considering the capabilities and prowess of other forces in the region which exceed or far exceed those of the AAF. Air Forces such as the EAF, SAAF, and the UAEAF.


I am not arrogant...It is a fact.
EAF despite the numbers of craft on her possession, her equipment is not the best because of certain limitations due to her proximity to Israel. If the acquisition of the MIGS become a reality and MIG complex will be able to deliver what is promissing Egypt, then we will witness a different EAF, with real capable airplanes that will dwarf the F 16 on her roster..
SAAF, is broke....most of her Air force is grounded.
UAEAF...just a toy store.and for show...





> No, an overhaul of an aircraft will not give it another 20 years life, unless you're flying it once a week. The overhaul will at most give you another 5-7 years of extensive service considering IAF MiG-25s which when delivered in 1985 had a 15 year service life and underwent service life extension programs in 1995, 2001, and 2005. They were then retired from service in 2006.


You take India, as your casing point. Algeria is better at maintaining her crafts and the record speaks for itself...Half of her SU30 are grounded due to poor maintenance and poor indian software, none of the 44 in the Algerian Airforce, was or is grounded




> You can not compare the service life of a strategic bomber and spy plane to that of a fighter, they are completely different beasts.


What make them different? both are made with the same alloys



> This comparison crap ends here. Bloody Johnson swingers.


That what Armstrong's wife told her husband....


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> Wrong my friend..
> AAF training hours matches the best what the West does
> 
> all our aircraft are overhauled in house , but the MIG25
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share this with you and you make your own conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may lag in conducting large scale exercice with other countries as Egypt does, that doesn't lessen her potency or combat experience. NATO tested them during the Libyan uprising in real combat conditions, the challenge was so fierce that a SAS lost one Chinook and 32 SAS that were carried, captured.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does EAF or IDF and space force.
> 
> 
> I am not arrogant...It is a fact.
> EAF despite the numbers of craft on her possession, her equipment is not the best because of certain limitations due to her proximity to Israel. If the acquisition of the MIGS become a reality and MIG complex will be able to deliver what is promissing Egypt, then we will witness a different EAF, with real capable airplanes that will dwarf the F 16 on her roster..
> SAAF, is broke....most of her Air force is grounded.
> UAEAF...just a toy store.and for show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take India, as your casing point. Algeria is better at maintaining her crafts and the record speaks for itself...Half of her SU30 are grounded due to poor maintenance and poor indian software, none of the 44 in the Algerian Airforce, was or is grounded
> 
> 
> 
> What make them different? both are made with the same alloys
> 
> 
> That what Armstrong's wife told her husband....




You did not make a single objective point in this entire post, all you did is chest pump, again, bring real objective comparison between the two, otherwise no one is going to take you seriously, and this is an advice for your entire life,not just on the forum, learn to be a little bit more mature for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My dear friend, leave the sophisticated details of air-fighters or even entire air forces. Getting your brain to try to understand such things make it simply stop working and yet you start saying uncanny stuff such as this post.
> For starters, I guess you can try comparison from the foundation level:
> 
> Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Egyptian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Listen, We know EAF, better than anybody...Clothes don't make the priest. And wiki is not a source.



> My advice to you my friend is to stop overloading your head, it already reaches it's limit at work.


For starter you can heed your own advice. This discussion is between two strategic partners that are working together to better north african security.



Mosamania said:


> Can you make a formal comparison between the two with actual aircraft inventory of both nations, all of them? You are making a claim and thus you need to back up your claim to be taken seriously. Present your case and tell us why you believe so.


In numbers Egypt dwarfs us, but we have a qualitative edge, weapon systems, experience, coordination between different arms, they have a lot of catching up...


----------



## Frogman

> Wrong my friend..
> AAF training hours matches the best what the West does
> 
> all our aircraft are overhauled in house , but the MIG25



They simply aren't, otherwise your older Russian/Soviet air craft would have been retired ages ago and your relatively newer ones will not spend 30-40 years in service. The Indians have the same problem with their MKI's they are flying at or above standard Nato hours and their MKI's simply will not last as long as they would if they were operated by the Russians. Algeria only has a relatively small amount of 30s and they can ill afford to abuse those let alone any other fighter in their inventory.



> I'll share this with you and you make your own conclusion



EW pods or modifications on fighters do not equal the ability of AWAC or ELINT. A fighter can not detect over 2000 targets at 600Km or beyond nor can they track incoming targets at those distances nor can they identify whether they are friend or foe at that distance. Although they can be detected by enemy radar they are hard to destroy becuase they are moving target unlike ground based radars and command stations. The point remains if your ground controlled radars and stations are taken out, you're left in the same situation the Iraqi Air Force was, and without long range airborne radars you can not strike a nation with a sophisticated Air Force. No matter what pod you put on your aircraft.



> We may lag in conducting large scale exercice with other countries as Egypt does, that doesn't lessen her potency or combat experience. NATO tested them during the Libyan uprising in real combat conditions, the challenge was so fierce that a SAS lost one Chinook and 32 SAS that were carried, captured.



Egypt does not lag behind in conducting large scale exercises abroad or at home with other nations. The SAS story is BS and the Libyans got the bells rung out of them. 



> Nor does EAF or IDF and space force.



The IDF can and so can the EAF, the only problem is they did it to each other rather than anyone else.



> SAAF, is broke....most of her Air force is grounded.
> UAEAF...just a toy store.and for show...



The RSAAF (The Suadis) and UEAF are two the most potent AFs in the region and world, anyone who sees the lethal machines they operate as toys is simply a fool.



> You take India, as your casing point. Algeria is better at maintaining her crafts and the record speaks for itself...Half of her SU30 are grounded due to poor maintenance and poor indian software, none of the 44 in the Algerian Airforce, was or is grounded



The frame of any overhauled Su-24 or MiG-25 will not exceed the service life of the craft upon purchase, if you tottally believe that it will last for 20 years, then you must drop your first claim that the AAF gets in as much or more flying time than anyone training to Nato standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> In numbers Egypt dwarfs us, but we have a qualitative edge, weapon systems, experience, coordination between different arms, they have a lot of catching up...



Please just stop will you. You're not even close.

"Badr 2014"- Largest Exercise in ME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Frogman said:


> Please just stop will you. You're not even close.
> 
> "Badr 2014"- Largest Exercise in ME




He has no capacity of backing up his claims, let him wallow in his own Nationalistic fervour, truth can not be covered by a blanket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My dear friend, leave the sophisticated details of air-fighters or even entire air forces. Getting your brain to try to understand such things make it simply stop working and yet you start saying uncanny stuff such as this post. My advice to you my friend is to stop overloading your head, it already reaches it's limit at work.
> 
> For starters, I guess you can try comparison from the foundation level:



so, this guy is trying to compare Algerian air force to Egyptian airforce lol , Algeria Air Force has 250-300 aircraft, ad Egypt has more than 1,100 aircraft, more than 4x more equipment than the whole Algeria air force and this guy is trying to compare ! lol not mention the Egyptian advanced Hawkeyes AWACS / dedicated warfare planes, they also have a C-130 Hercules version dedicated for Electronic warfare and SEAD operations / no one else have it except USA and Egypt... then someone says the country with the 70 fighter jets is stronger than EAF lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

hi I am back..................

so ; where we where guyes ????


----------



## ss22

Algeria Air Force has 250-300 aircraft ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

44 SU30 MKA MKR
36 Su24 
52 Mig 29 SMT
20 Mig25

36 Yak 130
57 L39

110 Mi8/17/171
70 Mi24
42 Mi28
110 AW (101-109-139-300)

just this , so from where you got 250-300 air craft ?!!!!

since 1999 up to day 
*Operational: no data, up to 56*


1999: 19 x MiG-29 (Belarus), quantity: *19*
1999: 7 x MiG-29 (Russia), quantity: *19+7=26*
2000: 5 x MiG-29 (Belarus), quantity: *26+5=31*
2000: 5 x MiG-29 (Ukraine), quantity: *31+5=36*
2000: 6 x Mig-29UB (Russia via Belarus), quantity: *36+6+42*
2001: 4 x MiG-29 (Belarus), quantity: *42+4=46*
2002: 2 x MiG-29 (Belarus), quantity: *46+2=48*
2002: 2 x MiG-29 (Russia), quantity: *48+2=50*
2003: 1 x MiG-29 (Russia), quantity: *50+1=51*
2004: 1 x MiG-29 (Russia), quantity: *51+1=52*
2005: 4 x MiG-29 (Russia), quantity: *52+4=56*

MiG-29: *FC-45 FC-61 FC-64 FC-71 * 



MiG-29UB: *FB-80*

upgraded MiG-29UB*: *FB-05* 
MiG-=29SMT*: *FC-57 FC-14 (3017 on fin) FC-12 (3029 on fin)* 
* not in service, returned to Russia

Between 1999 and 2004 basic version was MiG-29 (9-13), since December 2006 MiG-29SMT (version 9-19), soon returned to Russia.


_MiG-29, 2007. Overall gray camouflage. 
Drawing accuracy: 100%._

In 2003-2004 tests of four MiG-29 are performed in Algeria: MiG-29K, MiG-29SMT with dorsal fuel tank, MiG-29SMT without it and MiG-29M2. Tests were conducted at Mecheria, Bousfer and Laghouat air bases.

Contract for delivery of 40 x Mig 29 SMT (with option for next 30) was signed 03.2006. After delivery of first aircraft in 12.2006, AAF discover that MiG not meet contract conditions - airframe is not new (althrough aircraft was new, airframe was old, from russian manufacturer store). Deliveries was stoped, and when in 05.2007 next two delivered MiGs were in the same state, Algeria refused to pay for MiGs. So Russia not started deliveries of Sukhoi Su-30MKA. Algeria canceled contract for MiG-29 (05.2007), wants to exchange it for Sukhois or MiG-29 with new airframes. 15 delivered MiG-29 (12.2006 - 05.2007) were returned to Russia, where will be inspected for possibly service in the Russian Air Force.

_MiG-29SMT, 2007, Algeria. Upgraded MiGs-UB and SMT were in two-tone camouflage (grey and blue), similar to Algerian Su-30MKA. 
All MiGs later are returned to Russia. 
Drawing accuracy: 100%._
Since December 2007 Algeria have Su-30MKA (contract for 28 x Su-30MKA, 34 x MiG-29SMT/UB modernized and 16 x Yak-130). Sukhois are delivered since December 2007.

In 06.2008 Russia offer MiG-35 to Algeria, instead MiG-29SMT.

November 2008: Russian Ministry of Finance decided to pay for ex-algerian MiGs-29SMT/UB modernized - 15 for sure (up to all 34 MiGs). Aircrafts are in Russian Air Force since 2009-2010. Since February 2009 former Algerian MiGs are deployed to

in Khalino (Kursk), refurbished, repainted and renumbered.

so Why I insiste on Mig29 SMT and not S;
by SMT I dont meen the batch of 36 Mig29 SMT ordred from russia in the contract of 2006, but I mean in this contract there was a close wich say tha all the fleet of actual Mig29 S we have will be apgraded to SMT standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

ss22 said:


> Algeria Air Force has 250-300 aircraft ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 44 SU30 MKA MKR
> 36 Su24
> 52 Mig 29 SMT
> 20 Mig25
> 
> 36 Yak 130
> 57 L39
> 
> 110 Mi8/17/171
> 70 Mi24
> 42 Mi28
> 110 AW (101-109-139-300)
> 
> just this , so from where you got 250-300 air craft ?!!!!



Algeria have only 32 working Mig-29 ! and they are all old, they don't have SMT ! the contract was cancelled because the Russians fooled the Algerians and gave them old airframes ! so they ordered 16 more Su-30 instead, to reach a total number of 44 Su-30 !

second, Algeria doesn't have any Mi-28 ! not even one ! and you say 42 ?! lol
And they only have 36 Mi-24 not 70 !

And only 16 Mig-25 are in service, not 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Please just stop will you. You're not even close.
> 
> "Badr 2014"- Largest Exercise in ME


Throwing some dust in the desert is not a proof of a capability. Kaddaffy and Saddam used to throw similar parties. Neither one of them lasted to dinner time at the barbecue fair. 
Quantity may impress people in parades day, it does a little to a foe that master his capacities. 
You mentioned the UAE and SAAF, they have better equipment than air forces where there goods came from, are they better than the US air force, the French's or the Brits? If they are a potent force as you said, why ISIS is still thumbing their noses after more than a month of bombardments.



Wasteland said:


> Algeria have only 32 working Mig-29 ! and they are all old, they don't have SMT ! the contract was cancelled because the Russians fooled the Algerians and gave them old airframes ! so they ordered 16 more Su-30 instead, to reach a total number of 44 Su-30 !
> 
> second, Algeria doesn't have any Mi-28 ! not even one ! and you say 42 ?! lol
> And they only have 36 Mi-24 not 70 !
> 
> And only 16 Mig-25 are in service, not 20.


You forgot to tell us that Algeria is scared of your f16 , your F5,and mirage F1 that she kept only two L59 to protect Tindouf and her westen border and buried all her aircrafts , like Saddam did..


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Throwing some dust in the desert is not a proof of a capability. Kaddaffy and Saddam used to throw similar parties. Neither one of them lasted to dinner time at the barbecue fair.




So Algeria's air force/military could stand against NATO, US airpower as used in the 1st Gulf war ?


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> Throwing some dust in the desert is not a proof of a capability. Kaddaffy and Saddam used to throw similar parties. Neither one of them lasted to dinner time at the barbecue fair.
> Quantity may impress people in parades day, it does a little to a foe that master his capacities.
> You mentioned the UAE and SAAF, they have better equipment than air forces where there goods came from, are they better than the US air force, the French's or the Brits? If they are a potent force as you said, why ISIS is still thumbing their noses after more than a month of bombardments.
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell us that Algeria is scared of your f16 , your F5,and mirage F1 that she kept only two L59 to protect Tindouf and her westen border and buried all her aircrafts , like Saddam did..




What F-16? what F-5? what F-1 ? we don't have any of these. if you want to compare i'm sure our 96 typhoon can take down the whole Algerian air force in 30 minutes lol, not to mention there's 90 F-35 Lightning II coming soon !

Your air force never participated in a real war ! unlike Italian, Pakistani and Egyptian air forces. Pakistani and Egyptian pilots fought against one of the most advanced air forces ever (Israel) , Pakistani and Egyptians pilots reigned supreme with old Migs Against advanced F-4's of Israeli army. And you want to compare Algeria that never fought a real war with combat experienced air forces like American,Italian, Pakistani or Egyptians ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Some ppl are too much into jingoism...Without AWACS n ELINT aircrafts n modern long ranged BVR missiles... you are a duck... Ready to be shot down...


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> He has no capacity of backing up his claims, let him wallow in his own Nationalistic fervour, truth can not be covered by a blanket.


You are all diluted by the strength of the Arab air forces. showing a video of dust ,smoke of burning barrels remotely detonated jet fighter streaking the skies is not a show a force, or an acquired capability. The only thing it shows that you can drive a tank and capable to take off with an airplane, no more no less. It is a movie, destined for internal consumption. How does that force reacts if in front of her was , let say Israel? Hizbollah? Hamas or ISIS? Can she be that effective? can she keep her cohesion? can she mount a counterattack? Iraqi Army has the same pretty ware, humvees,Abrams M1A1, collapsed at the first ISIS shot , armed with AKs and 14 mm guns..
We have seen and read the difficulties of the Saudis armed forces with their F15 and mercenary forces from Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan got their noses bloodied by the Houthis armed with AK 47, an RPG and a 12.7 machine gun.
We saw, that it took Egypt, tanks, mechanized infantry and everything they had to crush a mob of unarmed MB's
And we are witnessing the coalition made up by Arab air forces that is effectual as tits in wild boar.
These are today's facts as reported by numerous world news media, sorry if WIKI is not the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ceylal said:


> You are all diluted by the strength of the Arab air forces. showing a video of dust ,smoke of burning barrels remotely detonated jet fighter streaking the skies is not a show a force, or an acquired capability. The only thing it shows that you can drive a tank and capable to take off with an airplane, no more no less. It is a movie, destined for internal consumption. How does that force reacts if in front of her was , let say Israel? Hizbollah? Hamas or ISIS? Can she be that effective? can she keep her cohesion? can she mount a counterattack? Iraqi Army has the same pretty ware, humvees,Abrams M1A1, collapsed at the first ISIS shot , armed with AKs and 14 mm guns..
> We have seen and read the difficulties of the Saudis armed forces with their F15 and mercenary forces from Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan got their noses bloodied by the Houthis armed with AK 47, an RPG and a 12.7 machine gun.
> We saw, that it took Egypt, tanks, mechanized infantry and everything they had to crush a mob of unarmed MB's
> And we are witnessing the coalition made up by Arab air forces that is effectual as tits in wild boar.
> These are today's facts as reported by numerous world news media, sorry if WIKI is not the source.



We never sent our forces to fight houthis.. At most they are present in KSA for the capacity building of Saudi forces... N I believe Saudis are doing a good job۔


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> What F-16? what F-5? what F-1 ? we don't have any of these. if you want to compare i'm sure our 96 typhoon can take down the whole Algerian air force in 30 minutes lol, not to mention there's 90 F-35 Lightning II coming soon !


F-35 ? I thought you were after the F-22, just like the Sauds...



> Your air force never participated in a real war ! unlike Italian, Pakistani and Egyptian air forces. Pakistani and Egyptian pilots fought against one of the most advanced air forces ever (Israel) , Pakistani and Egyptians pilots reigned supreme with old Migs Against advanced F-4's of Israeli army. And you want to compare Algeria that never fought a real war with combat experienced air forces like American,Italian, Pakistani or Egyptians ? lol


Our pilots are blessed with a photographic memory. They don't to train. All they need is to review a video of their foe fighting...Like your "Italian case" the two L59 are largely capable to contain what M6 ,his majesty Italian king, may throw at them..
They watched lately in my presence the take over Peresil isle, at 200 ft from his Italian Altess King M6 shores, and the ferocious paddling he received from the Spanish king...


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We never sent our forces to fight houthis.. At most they are present in KSA for the capacity building of Saudi forces... N I believe Saudis are doing a good job۔


The Sauds have always used, Pakistanis, Jordanians and Moroccans with their troops.



1000 said:


> So Algeria's air force/military could stand against NATO, US airpower as used in the 1st Gulf war ?


You bet...They might turn us to dust, but a great cost to them...They will leave limping.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ceylal said:


> The Sauds have always used, Pakistanis, Jordanians and Moroccans with their troops.



I'm sorry to inform you that our troops stationed in KSA aren't sent their to fight Saudi Arabias war.. They are there to train the Saudi forces ... They have established military i tightens and facilities for that purpose aswell... And the rumour about Pak sending a brigade to fight for fighting has been busted not jus u the govt of Pak but also DG ISPR (Inter services public relations) .. So please let the fake rumour die a natural death .. And carry on with posting Algerian Mil multimedia.Thank.


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some ppl are too much into jingoism...Without AWACS n ELINT aircrafts n modern long ranged BVR missiles... you are a duck... Ready to be shot down...


Algeria has better than AWACS, Israel Too...


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> You bet...They might turn us to dust, but a great cost to them...They will leave limping.



Considering their superiority urban warfare would be the only thing that would leave some soldiers limping as there are always casualties in close combat despite tech superiority, that goes for every state they'd go to war with. However in conventional warfare which would take place in the deserts, sea and air they will gain total supremacy easily, no limping.

Your country and state got terrorized by Islamists FIS for over a decade and ongoing whilst no foreign superpower bombed your government as in the case of Iraq and partially Syria, so what is all the big talk about, don't you see you lack all the arguments. If the US were to bomb the Algerian gov FIS would erupt and you'd have no chance. Saddam would have cleaned them in a day yet you joke about him not making it to the BBQ.


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that our troops stationed in KSA aren't sent their to fight Saudi Arabias war.. They are there to train the Saudi forces ... They have established military i tightens and facilities for that purpose aswell... And the rumour about Pak sending a brigade to fight for fighting has been busted not jus u the govt of Pak but also DG ISPR (Inter services public relations) .. So please let the fake rumour die a natural death .. And carry on with posting Algerian Mil multimedia.Thank.


I have just answered your question. I just mentioned Pakistan, because the Sauds have always relied on your troops in some capacity. And against the Houthis, Pakistanis, Jordanians and Moroccans were used. It is a common knowledge. As well as the nuclear head you provided them due to their financial contribution to Pakistan nuclear program. That is a fact too.


----------



## PRC2025

Ceylal said:


> You are all diluted by the strength of the Arab air forces. showing a video of dust ,smoke of burning barrels remotely detonated jet fighter streaking the skies is not a show a force, or an acquired capability. The only thing it shows that you can drive a tank and capable to take off with an airplane, no more no less. It is a movie, destined for internal consumption. How does that force reacts if in front of her was , let say Israel? Hizbollah? Hamas or ISIS? Can she be that effective? can she keep her cohesion? can she mount a counterattack? Iraqi Army has the same pretty ware, humvees,Abrams M1A1, collapsed at the first ISIS shot , armed with AKs and 14 mm guns..
> We have seen and read the difficulties of the Saudis armed forces with their F15 and mercenary forces from Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan got their noses bloodied by the Houthis armed with AK 47, an RPG and a 12.7 machine gun.
> We saw, that it took Egypt, tanks, mechanized infantry and everything they had to crush a mob of unarmed MB's
> And we are witnessing the coalition made up by Arab air forces that is effectual as tits in wild boar.
> These are today's facts as reported by numerous world news media, sorry if WIKI is not the source.



They definitely are deluded regarding strength of Arab forces. He have seen each time what happens with Egyptian air power when they meet Israel. It's going down for EAF, big time. Same with Syria in 1980s. Jordan would be dead in a day if they tried something funny against Israel.

And these so-called GCC Air Forces - they are all dependent on Western supplies, logistics and basically everything else needed to make those shiny, expencive toys to work in a combat.

Again, lets ask Iran what happened when the U.S. cut off it's supplies to Iranian Air Force that was supplied by the U.S.

Iran after 1979 is what GCC can be tomorrow.

These air forces cannot operate at their own will. That's the problem when having western aircraft. If any of those western aircraft were to be used in a fight against a country the U.S. or the West does not approve off, the U.S. would have cut off supplies in the same way as they did with Iran.

Also as the same way the U.S. did with Venezuela and their F-16, so Venezuela chose to buy 24 Su-30MKK from Russia.

Another point which you mentioned that is important is readiness of combat forces, in addition to maintenance, etc.

It doesn't help much having 300 fighters on the paper if only 50 can fly within short notice.

At least Algerie knows that their 44 Su-30MKA are ready, and can fly within short notice. And Russia would never sanction logistics deliveries to Algeria, so Algerian Air Force is in that way totally "free bird", as opposed to other "mighty" air forces in the Middle East that are basically kept in an expencive cage with the U.S. having the key.

Not one single of those aircraft dare to attack Israel, even though Saudi, Turkish, UAE and Egyptian air forces combined are much bigger than Israeli Air Force. Still, they don't even dare to touch Israel. Because Israel would massacre everything these so-called "mighty" Arab or Turkish air force could put in the air, Israel would bring those aircraft DOWN, HARD.

There is just no "free, operational will" at these so-called mighty air forces. They are only allowed to attack where the U.S. says they can attack. If they try something funny against Israel or against any other European allies.

Turkey don't even dare to touch Greece, lol.

Seems like NATO and GCC terrrorists are only good at killing and destroying secular countries such as Iraq, Libya and Syria. That's their measurement of "success".

It's a sad reality when some people on here think they are "mighty", but often forget that they will always come on not second, but at the BUTTOM of the U.S. list, regarding what the U.S. see as their "best allies". Israel will always be first for them, then Western Europe, etc. Arab and Turkish air forces is for the U.S., just proxies that are given the illusion of "mightyness" by giving them chance to kill other Arab countries such as Iraq, Libya and Syria. They feel soooo "mightly" then, you know.

Don't even let me start about important of having own sattellite system for its weapons. All these "mighty Arab air forces" would be using GPS, which the U.S. can jam without no problems.

Algeria on the other hand, has been offered GLONASS access from Russia, which is very important.

And fortunately, Algeria doesn't have Israel close to its borders, so Algeria doesn't need to worry about that. GCC and Egypt on the other hand, even Turkey should worry. (but they don't worry yet as they as busy killing other muslims in Iraq, Libya and Syria by their terrorist-funded proxy groups while Israel is laughing all the way to the bank). Turkey and Egypt are funny if they think Israel will allow Turkey or Egypt to "dominate" Eastern Med in any way by its air force or navy.

I don't even want to start with Pakistan. They are totally irrelevant in this debate, as they should rather worry about what India has, and not what Algeria has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Considering their superiority urban warfare would be the only thing that would leave some soldiers limping as there are always casualties in close combat despite tech superiority, that goes for every state they'd go to war with. However in conventional warfare which would take place in the deserts, sea and air they will gain total supremacy easily, no limping.


You forgot that we have already defeated a NATO member with NATO backing with practically bare hands. Vietnam did the same too to two of them.



> Your country and state got terrorized by Islamists FIS for over a decade and ongoing whilst no foreign superpower bombed your government as in the case of Iraq and partially Syria, so what is all the big talk about, don't you see you lack all the arguments. If the US were to bomb the Algerian gov FIS would erupt and you'd have no chance. Saddam would have cleaned them in a day yet you joke about him not making it to the BBQ.


I don't know where you are getting your sources, but the only example similar to what we went thru, is Syria with one caveat. Syria is lucky to have her Russian friend strong and standing up to NATO and all the Arabs of service. We had all the arabs and Iran openly against us. The GCC financed, Iran, Sudan, Libya and Morocco armed, the US, Europe, put us under embargo and closed their Embassies and Arab states introduced visas for Algerian citizens, Saudi Arabia flooded the market, oil was at $10/bbl, Russa was not only weak, but a troubled dislocated country facing the Chenchen pressure cooker. 
Despite that and with few country friends ie South Africa , UAE, and Tunisia, we went trough mayhem, beheading and indiscriminate killing, news reporters, journalists, doctors, writers , musicians, professors were the primary targets. They wanted to empty the country of intellectuals, politicians, scientists....
to face terrorism, Algeria was proactive from creating an elite armed force, extremely mobile to hunt the djihadists in urban area, to a similar police force to secure et eliminate terrorists in towns, arming her citizens to protect their villages, to striking training camps in Sudan as well as in Lybia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ceylal said:


> I have just answered your question. I just mentioned Pakistan, because the Sauds have always relied on your troops in some capacity. And against the Houthis, Pakistanis, Jordanians and Moroccans were used. It is a common knowledge. As well as the nuclear head you provided them due to their financial contribution to Pakistan nuclear program. That is a fact too.


Yes Pakistan has good ties with KSA and Pak army has been used in the past to protect the Kingdom .. Mainly during the gulf war.. And might have taken over operations but not against houthis .. There is no proof of it.. Saudis might have asked but it was gently declined ..

Here :

Refuting assertions: No troops being sent to Saudi Arabia, says ISPR – The Express Tribune

And if PAK army had been used you would have something like the black September against the PLO... We would have raped the houthis.. So please amigo.. Don't bring us into your issues.. Thanks .



PRC2025 said:


> They definitely are deluded regarding strength of Arab forces. He have seen each time what happens with Egyptian air power when they meet Israel. It's going down for EAF, big time. Same with Syria in 1980s. Jordan would be dead in a day if they tried something funny against Israel.
> 
> And these so-called GCC Air Forces - they are all dependent on Western supplies, logistics and basically everything else needed to make those shiny, expencive toys to work in a combat.
> 
> Again, lets ask Iran what happened when the U.S. cut off it's supplies to Iranian Air Force that was supplied by the U.S.
> 
> Iran after 1979 is what GCC can be tomorrow.
> 
> These air forces cannot operate at their own will. That's the problem when having western aircraft. If any of those western aircraft were to be used in a fight against a country the U.S. or the West does not approve off, the U.S. would have cut off supplies in the same way as they did with Iran.
> 
> Also as the same way the U.S. did with Venezuela and their F-16, so Venezuela chose to buy 24 Su-30MKK from Russia.
> 
> Another point which you mentioned that is important is readiness of combat forces, in addition to maintenance, etc.
> 
> It doesn't help much having 300 fighters on the paper if only 50 can fly within short notice.
> 
> At least Algerie knows that their 44 Su-30MKA are ready, and can fly within short notice. And Russia would never sanction logistics deliveries to Algeria, so Algerian Air Force is in that way totally "free bird", as opposed to other "mighty" air forces in the Middle East that are basically kept in an expencive cage with the U.S. having the key.
> 
> Not one single of those aircraft dare to attack Israel, even though Saudi, Turkish, UAE and Egyptian air forces combined are much bigger than Israeli Air Force. Still, they don't even dare to touch Israel. Because Israel would massacre everything these so-called "mighty" Arab or Turkish air force could put in the air, Israel would bring those aircraft DOWN, HARD.
> 
> There is just no "free, operational will" at these so-called mighty air forces. They are only allowed to attack where the U.S. says they can attack. If they try something funny against Israel or against any other European allies.
> 
> Turkey don't even dare to touch Greece, lol.
> 
> Seems like NATO and GCC terrrorists are only good at killing and destroying secular countries such as Iraq, Libya and Syria. That's their measurement of "success".
> 
> It's a sad reality when some people on here think they are "mighty", but often forget that they will always come on not second, but at the BUTTOM of the U.S. list, regarding what the U.S. see as their "best allies". Israel will always be first for them, then Western Europe, etc. Arab and Turkish air forces is for the U.S., just proxies that are given the illusion of "mightyness" by giving them chance to kill other Arab countries such as Iraq, Libya and Syria. They feel soooo "mightly" then, you know.
> 
> Don't even let me start about important of having own sattellite system for its weapons. All these "mighty Arab air forces" would be using GPS, which the U.S. can jam without no problems.
> 
> Algeria on the other hand, has been offered GLONASS access from Russia, which is very important.
> 
> And fortunately, Algeria doesn't have Israel close to its borders, so Algeria doesn't need to worry about that. GCC and Egypt on the other hand, even Turkey should worry. (but they don't worry yet as they as busy killing other muslims in Iraq, Libya and Syria by their terrorist-funded proxy groups while Israel is laughing all the way to the bank). Turkey and Egypt are funny if they think Israel will allow Turkey or Egypt to "dominate" Eastern Med in any way by its air force or navy.
> 
> I don't even want to start with Pakistan. They are totally irrelevant in this debate, as they should rather worry about what India has, and not what Algeria has.



Yes thank you .. I dou you would see us worrying about what Algeria has or not ... Although one has a right to express his op ion on the forum ... As far as india is concerned you are welcome to google PAF kills against both india,Israel and even against afghans and soviets... You would get the idea. Thanks... Please continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes thank you .. I dou you would see us worrying about what Algeria has or not ... Although one has a right to express his op ion on the forum ... As far as india is concerned you are welcome to google PAF kills against both india,Israel and even against afghans and soviets... You would get the idea. Thanks... Please continue.



Oh, I know more than enough about your so-called "mighty" PAF. I wonder which planes would PAF have if it wasn't for the U.S., France and now China ? Ah, yes, lol.

At least you know that when you get a place from China, you can operate it freely. And Algeria knows that when Algeria has Russian planes, it can operate them at free will.

That's not the case with most of these so-called "mighty" Arab air forces in the Gulf, or with the Turkish air force. As I said, try something against Israel, and we'll see how long those mighty air forces would survive. The U.S. would cut off supplies in a heart beat.

Having western fighters in your arsenal, is like having at least one hand chained to a wall. In a "funny" way, Arab forces having western aircraft secures Israeli massive dominance in every possible way.

So don't worry, I am happy on your behalf that PAF is having JF-17, as that would be the only fighter PAF can in reality operate freely against any country it chooses to operate it against.

Just don't count on your F-16s. EAF should not count on them either.

When EAF receives MiG-29SMT and possibly MiG-35, only then, they have truly a fighter they can use against any country they might find neccessary. Everything else, is just a show - and the show stops when the U.S. pulls out a plug, as they did with Iran after 1979, and the same way they've done against Venezuela for the past 15 years regarding their F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

PRC2025 said:


> They definitely are deluded regarding strength of Arab forces. He have seen each time what happens with Egyptian air power when they meet Israel. It's going down for EAF, big time. Same with Syria in 1980s. Jordan would be dead in a day if they tried something funny against Israel.
> 
> And these so-called GCC Air Forces - they are all dependent on Western supplies, logistics and basically everything else needed to make those shiny, expencive toys to work in a combat.




Same goes with Algeria, they can't fly their planes without Russian supplies, and let's see, did you think Russians are better than American or Europeans ? haha, didn't your lovely Russia refuse to give weapons to iran , and they also refused to sell air defense's to their close ally Syria in the time that Syria needed them the most ! do you think Russia will support Algeria with weapons if they attack Israel ? you must be deluded, Russians did the same with Egypt before and refused to help them in a time of war, and the Russians cheated and fooled Algeria and sold them shtty old Mig-29's in violation to the contract and the deal was halted.

Oh And don't try to compare the combat experienced Arab forces like Syria, Iraq and Egypt, don't try to compare them with the nooby beginner weak Algerian air force that never participated in a war. At least Egypt makes most of it's weapons locally like Abrams tanks, APC's and attack helicopters, and jets ( like K-8E) and various types of unmanned drones etc, they also have their own air defence system that has been tested in war before, it was co-produced with Italy, they have maintenance facilities for their F-16's, they make F-16 and Mirage 2000 spare parts, and Egypt also makes parts of the F-16 engines in their maintenance facilities , so at least Egypt is not totally dependent on a foreign country to supply them with weapons, unlike Algeria that doesn't have the experience to build any weapons locally. So if you want to compare who can be the last man standing in a war, it will be the country that makes most of it's weapons and ammunition and spare parts locally, not the country that is totally dependent on just one foreign ally , like in the case of (Algeria-Russia)

Oh and BTW, at least Pakistan locally makes it's own advanced fighter jet (JF-17) , unlike some other country we are talking about, which doesn't make any locally built weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PRC2025 said:


> Oh, I know more than enough about your so-called "mighty" PAF. I wonder which planes would PAF have if it wasn't for the U.S., France and now China ? Ah, yes, lol


Is that really a question ? We used american and chinese and French in all wars... So what?



> At least you know that when you get a place from China, you can operate it freely. And Algeria knows that when Algeria has Russian planes, it can operate them at free will.



We can also operate f-16s freely unlike other countries we do have long ranged BVR missiles and dedicated Elint and AWACS to support them aswell!.. The so called restriction are due to american fear that we might transfer the ten to China.. Nothing else..



> That's not the case with most of these so-called "mighty" Arab air forces in the Gulf, or with the Turkish air force. As I said, try something against Israel, and we'll see how long those mighty air forces would survive. The U.S. would cut off supplies in a heart beat.
> 
> Having western fighters in your arsenal, is like having at least one hand chained to a wall. In a "funny" way, Arab forces having western aircraft secures Israeli massive dominance in every possible way.
> 
> So don't worry, I am happy on your behalf that PAF is having JF-17, as that would be the only fighter PAF can in reality operate freely against any country it chooses to operate it against.
> 
> Just don't count on your F-16s. EAF should not count on them either.
> 
> When EAF receives MiG-29SMT and possibly MiG-35, only then, they have truly a fighter they can use against any country they might find neccessary. Everything else, is just a show - and the show stops when the U.S. pulls out a plug, as they did with Iran after 1979, and the same way they've done against Venezuela for the past 15 years regarding their F-16s.



We are not going to invade Israel either are we? We bougt them to face indians and those to threaten our national security ...And the U.S. didn the plug in the 90s for a decade when we were sanctioned for our nuclear tests....the jetss had paid for were given to us navy no spares etc...yet we kept our jets flying thanks to frnds like Turkiye & the blackmarket..



Wasteland said:


> Same goes with Algeria, they can't fly their planes without Russian supplies, and let's see, didn't you think Russians are better than American or Europeans ? haha, didn't your lovely Russia refuse to give weapons to iran , and they also refused to sell air defense's to their close ally Syria in the time that Syria needed them the most ! do you think Russia will support Algeria with weapons if they attack Israel ? you must be deluded, Russians did the same with Egypt before and refused to help them in a time of war, and the Russians cheated and fooled Algeria and sold them shtty old Mig-29's in violation to the contract and the deal was halted.
> 
> Oh And don't try to compare the combat experienced Arab forces like Syria, Iraq and Egypt, don't try to compare them with the nooby beginner weak Algerian air force that never participated in a war. At least Egypt makes most of it's weapons locally like Abrams tanks, APC's and attack helicopters, and jets ( like K-8E) and various types of unmanned drones etc, they also have their own air defence system that has been tested in war before, it was co-produced with Italy, they have maintenance facilities for their F-16's, they make F-16 and Mirage 2000 spare parts, and Egypt also makes parts of the F-16 engines in their maintenance facilities , so at least Egypt is not totally dependent on a foreign country to supply them with weapons, unlike Algeria that doesn't have the experience to build any weapons locally. So if you want to compare who can be the last man standing in a war, it will be the country that makes most of it's weapons and ammunition and spare parts locally, not the country that is totally dependent on just one foreign ally , like in the case of (Algeria-Russia)
> 
> Oh and BTW, at least Pakistan locally makes it's own advanced fighter jet (JF-17) , unlike some other country we are talking about, which doesn't make any locally built weapons



Pakistan produces 3 planes .. JF-17,K-8 and Super Mushak.. JF & K-8 are products of joint venture between Pak and China... Apart from that we produce UCAVs,MALE UAVs,IFVs,APCs and MBTs etc etx .. Even our ships and submarines are Pak built apart from indigenous missile boats designed,MLRS,arty units,Cruise missiles (air,sea and land launched),long ranged missiles,FACs,etc etc.. We produce almost every major equipment .. Even the stuff we buy is under TOT...


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I am not saying that the EAF is not a force to be taken lightly or her pilots to be underestimated. At this time, AAF is still reigning the African skies.


Yes and I will rate you on 1 only because you have BVR with almost all of your planes but the moment EAF gets Jets like Mig 29 and Mig 35 and Rafale with latest BVR Missiles they will take the lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Guys this guy du saying their pilots have a photographic memory and other super powers, let's no waste our time.


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> I have just answered your question. I just mentioned Pakistan, because the Sauds have always relied on your troops in some capacity. And against the Houthis, Pakistanis, Jordanians and Moroccans were used. It is a common knowledge. As well as the nuclear head you provided them due to their financial contribution to Pakistan nuclear program. That is a fact too.



No Jordanian or Moroccan or Pakistanis took any part of the operations against Houthis. The only Pakistani participation was a medical one because there are some Pakistani doctors working in military hospitals but that's it. 

It is not common knowledge it is common propaganda there is a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Wasteland said:


> Same goes with Algeria, they can't fly their planes without Russian supplies, and let's see, did you think Russians are better than American or Europeans ? haha, didn't your lovely Russia refuse to give weapons to iran , and they also refused to sell air defense's to their close ally Syria in the time that Syria needed them the most ! do you think Russia will support Algeria with weapons if they attack Israel ? you must be deluded, Russians did the same with Egypt before and refused to help them in a time of war, and the Russians cheated and fooled Algeria and sold them shtty old Mig-29's in violation to the contract and the deal was halted.
> 
> Oh And don't try to compare the combat experienced Arab forces like Syria, Iraq and Egypt, don't try to compare them with the nooby beginner weak Algerian air force that never participated in a war. At least Egypt makes most of it's weapons locally like Abrams tanks, APC's and attack helicopters, and jets ( like K-8E) and various types of unmanned drones etc, they also have their own air defence system that has been tested in war before, it was co-produced with Italy, they have maintenance facilities for their F-16's, they make F-16 and Mirage 2000 spare parts, and Egypt also makes parts of the F-16 engines in their maintenance facilities , so at least Egypt is not totally dependent on a foreign country to supply them with weapons, unlike Algeria that doesn't have the experience to build any weapons locally. So if you want to compare who can be the last man standing in a war, it will be the country that makes most of it's weapons and ammunition and spare parts locally, not the country that is totally dependent on just one foreign ally , like in the case of (Algeria-Russia)
> 
> Oh and BTW, at least Pakistan locally makes it's own advanced fighter jet (JF-17) , unlike some other country we are talking about, which doesn't make any locally built weapons



LOOOOL.

Again, there is NOT one single Russian ally that Algeria has problems with. Your mighty "Arab forces" on the other hand, have problems with Israel. And Israel has problems with them.

As I said, try to challenge Israel, and Israel would mop the floor with all Egyptian, Saudi, Turkish and UAE "air forces" combined.
Israel would mop you up, like a dog. So the only thing these so-called mighty Arab states in GCC + Turkey are good for, is to attack another Arab or Muslim country and kill other muslims. That's the only thing "your air forces" are good for.

To destroy Iraq. To destroy Libya. To wage proxy war against Syria. That's ALL the "mighty" Turkish + GCC are good for.

Try something on Israel and they DIE.

So Algeria does not have any problem what so ever with any Russian ally, thus Russia always delivers. Russia and Algeria have solid relationship, and they've had that since 1950s, when Algeria waged war against French Imperial terror state.

That special relationship has never changed between Russia and Algeria, and Algeria is going to be the only "Muslim" country to receive and operate SAM like S-400, which by the way would eat your Tornados or F-16 for breakfast.

Regarding Syrian and Iranian sales. Iran has never been an ally of Russia. Syria was yes, but after huge pressure from Israel, Russia unfortunately backed down on this issue as Israel threatened to start delivering weapons to Georgia and Azerbaijan in massive amounts as a responce to any Syrian or Iranian sales.

Furthermore, Russia has offered Iran S-300VM, but Iran refused, as Iran wants PMU-version.

Again, Algeria has nothing to do with this, as Algeria does NOT have the "Israel problem", neither does Algerian air space or sea lines "crash" with Israeli interests.

Algeria is preparing to receive S-400 very soon. So there is absolutely no "crash" whatsoever in any way between Algeria and Russia. There is no "Israel problem" to think of, and Algeria is NOT hostile to any other Russian ally in the near area, which is basically NONE, besides Algeria. Algeria is the only Russian ally in the Western Med.

Russia would NEVER stop deliveries if Algeria was in a war with let's say France or Morocco. So Algeria is safe in that area, regarding deliveries.

So it is Egypt and Turkey among others that will soon feel more Israeli "wrath" as Israel starts to expand on sea.

And in the air, you have ZERO chance against Israel.

Don't even let me mention nukes. Israel can wipe you away from the face of the Earth. Only large crater left remaining, if they want too.

A country of 8 million is able to hold off these so-called "mighty" Egypt + Turkey + Jordan and all GCC countries combined.

Country of 8 million, LOL. Ya, keep on talking how "mighty" you are.

Yeah, we have all seen so-called "combat experience" of Syria, Egypt and other states against Israel. So don't make me laugh.

Nope, Egypt doesn't make most of its stuff locally. The reason Sisi turned to Russia and Putin was because the U.S. started to threaten and halted weapons deliveries after the coup last year.

Sisi on the other hand, understands that the moment he gets his hands on Russian jets, are the only jets that Egypt will be able to operate by themselves against any country they wish to.

Iraq recently experienced the same regarding U.S. delivering, where the U.S. is using them to further their own agenda.

And also ask Iran after 1979, and ask Venezuela.

There is a reason people say in all military forums that U.S. weapons deliveries just comes along with "too many strings". That's just a fact.

Having U.S. or other Western weapons, means you are not able to engage in a war of your choosing.

Oh, and finally. Maybe you should ask Pakistan who helped them with the JF-17 fighter. And which country Pakistan wish to buy 6 SSK from. And which country delivered F-22P frigates to Pakistan. Oh, shall I continue ? These are the only weapons Pakistan kan operate freely.

Any so-called "Muslim" country having F-16 or anything similiar such as F-15 or Typhoon, can just forget to use any of those against Israel or the U.S.

In another words, these "shiny" F-16s of Egypt, Turkey, Jordan, and Saudi F-15 are only ment for show, and can never be used against Israel or the U.S.

Again, just ask Iran. The U.S. didn't had anything against Iran using them against Iraq, but the U.S. made sure that logistics and parts of the F-14 was more or less systematically destroyed.

A country that cannot choose freely to which country they can engage with their own weapons, is not free in any way.

So it doesn't matter if Egypt according to you, can produce some F-16 spare parts. When the U.S. or Israel bombs your facilities to ruins, where will you make parts then? LOL.

However if you have Russia making spare parts for you in the case of war, the U.S. or Israel CANNOT bomb Russia or China.

So having supposedly any kind of facility for production of U.S. spare parts, doesn't help much when Tomahawk says hello!
Then the so-called "spare part production" is gonna STOP pretty fast, don't ya think, yaaa ? 



Zarvan said:


> Yes and I will rate you on 1 only because you have BVR with almost all of your planes but the moment EAF gets Jets like Mig 29 and Mig 35



Yes, exactly. When EAF gets MiG-29 and MiG-35 FROM RUSSIA. That's what I am saying. Sisi knows these are the only fighters EAF can operate freely and choose to use against any country it wishes.

I am happy on Egypt's part for being able to receive these. The only free fighters in the Muslim world being able to operate as they wish are going to be Algerian Flankers, Egyptian MiGs, and Pakistan's JF-17 + Malaysian and Indonesian Flankers. Everything else besides this, such as F-16s are just expencive show offs, and totally USELESS in case of any Israeli or Western aggression.

Look at Pakistan. Nuclear state with upgraded F-16s. And the U.S. keeps hammering Pakistan with drones strikes and killing scores of Pakistani civilians. So counting F-16s is a joke.

Strange hos several of those so-called mighty GCC countries need to have U.S. bases and 250 western aircraft while Algeria with no bases on it's soil and a "small airforce" is able to keep its borders safe withouth any huge problems, despite two wars at it's borders for the past three years.


----------



## Wasteland

Don't talk about something you know nothing about, Egypt makes most of it's weapons locally, jets, APC's, unmanned UAV's, aircraft electronics, they make lots of missile defense systems (one of them was co-produced with Italy  , they make various types of Artillery Rockets, they build one of the best combat tested tanks, the Abrams 100% locally, they at least depend partially on themselves to produce weapons and ammunition, unlike your country that depends on Russia all the way on everything, even after they fooled you and sold you old Mig-29 lol.

Did you think in Russia is an enemy of Israel ?! haha, they co-operate with them idiot ! the Soviet Union was the first to acknowledge the country of Israel , and now Russia have close ties with Israel, even strong military ties specially in drones field, Russia will kick you anytime your country falls in a crisis, just like what they did to Syria, Iraq, and Egypt before,

And, your current S-300 can't detect our Eurofighter Typhoon except from like 50-60 kilometers away, the typhoon is a half stealth jet, and the typhoon can detect your S-300 from like 200 km away and fire it's missiles on it, the S-300 will be roasted before it even knows what hit it ! not like your S-30 that has an RCS of more than 7 square meters haha ! the F-16 can first detect and fck the Su-30 and take it down before the Su-30 knows the F-16 is there, the F-16 block 50+ has an RCS of 1 square meters.. i doubt you even know the importance of lower RCS, which the Russian jets suck at !

Oh BTW, we have seen how the Iraqi Mig-29's did against the F-14 Tomact, F-15, and F-16, the American jets raped the Mig-29's , Russian technology is lagging far behind the west, so you don't count on your shtty Mig-29 or Su30's because they are no better than the F-16 block 50+, the F-16 can rape the Su-30's anytime , because of the huge RCS of the Mig29 (10-15 square meters) and Su-30 (7 square meters) they will be a training targets for the F-16's and Typhoons backed by AWACS ! which your poor air force doesn't even have one of them.

Come on try to deny the importance of AWACS and show everyone how ignorant, biased idiot you are lol, wake up boy, your military wont last a day in a war against... Sudan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

oh btw, did you think your country is not an Arab country ? did Algeria become a french state or something ? LOL, so everything you said about "mighty Arab forces" applies to your nooby beginner military that never fought a war, if you ever fought Israel, your whole noob little weak army will be crushed and wiped off the face of earth in less than 20 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Same goes with Algeria



There is a thread for Moroccan army, I invite you to discuss the capability of your kingdom there and you can compare them to that of Algeria. There are plenty of participants in this forum from arab countries that can bring lights on the shape of their respective air forces. I do not think that a Moroccan citizen can do it better than they. If you were a real Italian, you will be an idiot to post what you wrote, since Italy is one of the AAF partners, they work with the Algerian armed forces and Algeria's capabilities in the air or at sea are not a secret to them.


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> There is a thread for Moroccan army, I invite you to discuss the capability of your kingdom there and you can compare them to that of Algeria. There are plenty of participants in this forum from arab countries that can bring lights on the shape of their respective air forces. I do not think that a Moroccan citizen can do it better than they. If you were a real Italian, you will be an idiot to post what you wrote, since Italy is one of the AAF partners, they work with the Algerian armed forces and Algeria's capabilities in the air or at sea are not a secret to them.



What's your thing with the not Italian and Moroccan and Saudi and all this shit with you ? Fck Moroccan army, Fck Egyptian army, Fck Saudi army, and Fck all of the other sand niggers ! Yes we have good ties with Algeria, but name to me that military cooperation you are talking about between Rome and Algiers ?

And don't steal my color again, see, now you forced me to change it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

uote="Zarvan, post: 6315287, member: 38934"]Yes and I will rate you on 1 only because you have BVR with almost all of your planes but the moment EAF gets Jets like Mig 29 and Mig 35 and Rafale with latest BVR Missiles they will take the lead[/quote]
Until they do and if MIG can really produce the Aircrafts, and Egypt is able to afford the Rafale in enough quantity, then we can review the ranking.. By then, Algeria will have at least 3 Pafka operating squadrons, 48 SU 34, 42 Mi28 N, 3 MRTT, 6 C 17 (or 12 to 24 A400M) and a number of Spartan 27 J gunships. Algeria is a country of Air force and Navy...And in both arms she will be the dominant in Africa and North Africa.



Wasteland said:


> What's your thing with the not Italian and Moroccan and Saudi and all this shit with you ? Fck Moroccan army, Fck Egyptian army, Fck Saudi army, and Fck all of the other sand niggers ! Yes we have good ties with Algeria, but name to me that military cooperation you are talking about between Rome and Algiers ?
> 
> And don't steal my color again, see, now you forced me to change it !


You are a freaking Moroccan..stop the BS and come out of the closet.



Mosamania said:


> It is not common knowledge it is common propaganda there is a difference.


just what I said: In some capacity...


----------



## Zarvan

Wasteland said:


> oh btw, did you think your country is not an Arab country ? did Algeria become a french state or something ? LOL, so everything you said about "mighty Arab forces" applies to your nooby beginner military that never fought a war, if you ever fought Israel, your whole noob little weak army will be crushed and wiped off the face of earth in less than 20 hours


Are you from Moroco ?


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> uote="Zarvan, post: 6315287, member: 38934"]Yes and I will rate you on 1 only because you have BVR with almost all of your planes but the moment EAF gets Jets like Mig 29 and Mig 35 and Rafale with latest BVR Missiles they will take the lead


Until they do and if MIG can really produce the Aircrafts, and Egypt is able to afford the Rafale in enough quantity, then we can review the ranking.. By then, Algeria will have at least 3 Pafka operating squadrons, 48 SU 34, 42 Mi28 N, 3 MRTT, 6 C 17 (or 12 to 24 A400M) and a number of Spartan 27 J gunships. Algeria is a country of Air force and Navy...And in both arms she will be the dominant in Africa and North Africa.


You are a freaking Moroccan..stop the BS and come out of the closet.


just what I said: In some capacity...[/quote]
You had 4 submarines and you were looking to get two more have you ordered those two ?


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> Guys this guy du saying their pilots have a photographic memory and other super powers, let's no waste our time.


I was joking with our Moroccan "Italian" amoebae..It passed over your head too...relax friend, stay here with us, the earthlings..!



Zarvan said:


> Are you from Moroco ?


He is , he give himself away above..November 1st commemoration is a week or so away, the UN decolonisation dpt is breathing on their neck, and they are doing everything they can to get attention. M6 even threatened war to Algeria at the UN....So we are going to see a lot of wasteland characters writing in red these next couple days...
@*webmaster.*


----------



## Wasteland

Okay you got my attention, why are you both thinking i am a Moroccan  and what does my country, which is none of what you all sand niggers think, and btw, im half russian half italian, my question is what difference / how does being a Morroccan or not affect our conversation  and why did you say Algeria would fight Morroco ? are morroccans Jews ?  aren't they Arab Muslims like Algerians and your whole Arab Muslim world are combined allies 

You Arab people are now imagining fighting against each others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Wasteland said:


> so, this guy is trying to compare Algerian air force to Egyptian airforce lol , Algeria Air Force has 250-300 aircraft, ad Egypt has more than 1,100 aircraft, more than 4x more equipment than the whole Algeria air force and this guy is trying to compare ! lol not mention the Egyptian advanced Hawkeyes AWACS / dedicated warfare planes, they also have a C-130 Hercules version dedicated for Electronic warfare and SEAD operations / no one else have it except USA and Egypt... then someone says the country with the 70 fighter jets is stronger than EAF lol


Yep, @Ceylal is one of his kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yep, @Ceylal is one of his kind.





Did you see his post in the previous page ? he says Algerian Air Force pilots have photographic memory and some other super powers lol, here's his post :

"Our pilots are blessed with a photographic memory. They don't need to train. All they need is to review a video of their foe fighting...Like your "Italian case" the two L59 are largely capable to contain what M6 ,his majesty Italian king, may throw at them..
They watched lately in my presence the take over Peresil isle, at 200 ft from his Italian Altess King M6 shores, and the ferocious paddling he received from the Spanish king"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

Wasteland said:


> Don't talk about something you know nothing about, Egypt makes most of it's weapons locally, jets, APC's, unmanned UAV's, aircraft electronics, they make lots of missile defense systems (one of them was co-produced with Italy  , they make various types of Artillery Rockets, they build one of the best combat tested tanks, the Abrams 100% locally, they at least depend partially on themselves to produce weapons and ammunition, unlike your country that depends on Russia all the way on everything, even after they fooled you and sold you old Mig-29 lol.
> 
> Did you think in Russia is an enemy of Israel ?! haha, they co-operate with them idiot ! the Soviet Union was the first to acknowledge the country of Israel , and now Russia have close ties with Israel, even strong military ties specially in drones field, Russia will kick you anytime your country falls in a crisis, just like what they did to Syria, Iraq, and Egypt before,
> 
> And, your current S-300 can't detect our Eurofighter Typhoon except from like 50-60 kilometers away, the typhoon is a half stealth jet, and the typhoon can detect your S-300 from like 200 km away and fire it's missiles on it, the S-300 will be roasted before it even knows what hit it ! not like your S-30 that has an RCS of more than 7 square meters haha ! the F-16 can first detect and fck the Su-30 and take it down before the Su-30 knows the F-16 is there, the F-16 block 50+ has an RCS of 1 square meters.. i doubt you even know the importance of lower RCS, which the Russian jets suck at !
> 
> Oh BTW, we have seen how the Iraqi Mig-29's did against the F-14 Tomact, F-15, and F-16, the American jets raped the Mig-29's , Russian technology is lagging far behind the west, so you don't count on your shtty Mig-29 or Su30's because they are no better than the F-16 block 50+, the F-16 can rape the Su-30's anytime , because of the huge RCS of the Mig29 (10-15 square meters) and Su-30 (7 square meters) they will be a training targets for the F-16's and Typhoons backed by AWACS ! which your poor air force doesn't even have one of them.
> 
> Come on try to deny the importance of AWACS and show everyone how ignorant, biased idiot you are lol, wake up boy, your military wont last a day in a war against... Sudan lol


what I dont understand , why you defende egypte and humilate algeria ?!!!!!!!
and by the way , what egyptre is doing here ; we are speaking about algeria ?!!!!
and for the last time you dont beleive our numbers?!!!! 
first you said where are the sources ? I brouth you the sources ; you dont beleive !!!! when I ask you about your sources , you say wikipedia .!!!!!!! 
I told you , I swear I am who built the algerian navy site on wikipedia , so you should beleive me if you beleive wikipedia ...

and finaly how many plane we should have to impress you ?????

If we make comparaison .

italia . 80 tornado + 70 typhoon = 150 
spain . 80 F18 + 42 typhoon + 30 mirage F1 = 150
netherlands . 60 F16 MLU
belgum . 40 F16 MLU 
sweden . 120 Grepen 

algeria . 44 Su30+ 40 Mig 29 + 20 Mig25 + 35 Su24 = 130 

so why you are very confident with your fleets 

and who told you that typhoon is better than Su30 MKA ?!!!! ask indian air forces 
by the way , why Typhoon lost the MRCA in india ; and why india stee buys Su30 from russia ? 
And finaly , pardon me I think you are stupid ....


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Wasteland said:


> Did you see his post in the previous page ? he says Algerian Air Force pilots have photographic memory and some other super powers lol, here's his post :
> 
> "Our pilots are blessed with a photographic memory. They don't need to train. All they need is to review a video of their foe fighting...Like your "Italian case" the two L59 are largely capable to contain what M6 ,his majesty Italian king, may throw at them..
> They watched lately in my presence the take over Peresil isle, at 200 ft from his Italian Altess King M6 shores, and the ferocious paddling he received from the Spanish king"


Yes, I know. As I told you he's one of his kind. I think he over exaggerates stuff because he's a Berber and yet a minority or 2nd class citizens in other words, so this creates a severe inferiority complex that make them over exaggerate things and make stuff up.


----------



## Wasteland

ss22 said:


> what I dont understand , why you defende egypte and humilate algeria ?!!!!!!!
> and by the way , what Egypt is doing here ; we are speaking about algeria ?!!!!
> and for the last time you don't believe our numbers?!!!!
> first you said where are the sources ? I brought you the sources ; you don't believe !!!! when I ask you about your sources , you say Wikipedia .!!!!!!!




I never humiliated Algeria, we are talking about equipment here not about Algeria or Algerian people ! they are my friends !
We are here discussing equipment, just equipment , And Wikipedia is a trusted referable source ! you just write some random numbers and don't provide any trusted source ! looks like i need to teach you how to use Wiki, at the end of the Wikipedia page you will see the sources which the information was taken from !

Oh BTW, about the Indian deal, the Typhoon wasn't chosen just because of it's high price ! so India chose the Rafale because the French offered them a better price !

And, Eurofighter Typhoon is much much more advanced than Su-30 MKA ! in the advanced avionics/electronics, and the modern electronic warfare system, the tech which Russia lags behind western countries by 2 decades!
If the Su-30 MKI/A is better than Typhoon, then why didn't Russia offer it to India instead of the Mig-35 ? Su-30 was out of the deal because it was NO match for any of the other fighter jets !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, I know. As I told you he's one of his kind. I think he over exaggerates stuff because he's a Berber and yet a minority or 2nd class citizens in other words, so this creates a severe inferiority complex that make them over exaggerate things and make stuff up.



*Here , a 3rd class Berber..giving a world recognition and a home to another 3 rd class citizen *






*Here an upper class arab king a mythical descendant of the Prophet (sa3s) claimant, pandering his service to an upper class Israeli...



*

*And the other pride and joy of the Arabs





without forgetting his daddy, the starlette of deception



*



Wasteland said:


> And don't steal my color again, see, now you forced me to change it !


Just come out the closet...I can't see an Italian be interested in ARABS, ME or AFRICA or in wars.
For the color , red is wrong, purple is ok, I'll suggest pink...it will suit great...then I'll send you Blackeagle as a date, or Elhassani...Either choice, will be great match for you...


----------



## Wasteland

I guess you don't know many Italians, do you? it's MY JOB to make researches and studies about everything in the middle east and Africa, especially Arab-Israeli relations development. And why wouldn't i be interested in Arabs? i have Arab friends, and Algerians, there's lot's of Algerians here in Italy more than the hairs of your head.

And lastly, im done with this discussion, i will focus my energy on another topic, i wasted so much here already with a deluded person who believes in super powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

PRC2025 said:


> LOOOOL.
> 
> Again, there is NOT one single Russian ally that Algeria has problems with. Your mighty "Arab forces" on the other hand, have problems with Israel. And Israel has problems with them.
> 
> As I said, try to challenge Israel, and Israel would mop the floor with all Egyptian, Saudi, Turkish and UAE "air forces" combined.
> Israel would mop you up, like a dog. So the only thing these so-called mighty Arab states in GCC + Turkey are good for, is to attack another Arab or Muslim country and kill other muslims. That's the only thing "your air forces" are good for.
> 
> To destroy Iraq. To destroy Libya. To wage proxy war against Syria. That's ALL the "mighty" Turkish + GCC are good for.
> 
> Try something on Israel and they DIE.
> 
> So Algeria does not have any problem what so ever with any Russian ally, thus Russia always delivers. Russia and Algeria have solid relationship, and they've had that since 1950s, when Algeria waged war against French Imperial terror state.
> 
> That special relationship has never changed between Russia and Algeria, and Algeria is going to be the only "Muslim" country to receive and operate SAM like S-400, which by the way would eat your Tornados or F-16 for breakfast.
> 
> Regarding Syrian and Iranian sales. Iran has never been an ally of Russia. Syria was yes, but after huge pressure from Israel, Russia unfortunately backed down on this issue as Israel threatened to start delivering weapons to Georgia and Azerbaijan in massive amounts as a responce to any Syrian or Iranian sales.
> 
> Furthermore, Russia has offered Iran S-300VM, but Iran refused, as Iran wants PMU-version.
> 
> Again, Algeria has nothing to do with this, as Algeria does NOT have the "Israel problem", neither does Algerian air space or sea lines "crash" with Israeli interests.
> 
> Algeria is preparing to receive S-400 very soon. So there is absolutely no "crash" whatsoever in any way between Algeria and Russia. There is no "Israel problem" to think of, and Algeria is NOT hostile to any other Russian ally in the near area, which is basically NONE, besides Algeria. Algeria is the only Russian ally in the Western Med.
> 
> Russia would NEVER stop deliveries if Algeria was in a war with let's say France or Morocco. So Algeria is safe in that area, regarding deliveries.
> 
> So it is Egypt and Turkey among others that will soon feel more Israeli "wrath" as Israel starts to expand on sea.
> 
> And in the air, you have ZERO chance against Israel.
> 
> Don't even let me mention nukes. Israel can wipe you away from the face of the Earth. Only large crater left remaining, if they want too.
> 
> A country of 8 million is able to hold off these so-called "mighty" Egypt + Turkey + Jordan and all GCC countries combined.
> 
> Country of 8 million, LOL. Ya, keep on talking how "mighty" you are.
> 
> Yeah, we have all seen so-called "combat experience" of Syria, Egypt and other states against Israel. So don't make me laugh.
> 
> Nope, Egypt doesn't make most of its stuff locally. The reason Sisi turned to Russia and Putin was because the U.S. started to threaten and halted weapons deliveries after the coup last year.
> 
> Sisi on the other hand, understands that the moment he gets his hands on Russian jets, are the only jets that Egypt will be able to operate by themselves against any country they wish to.
> 
> Iraq recently experienced the same regarding U.S. delivering, where the U.S. is using them to further their own agenda.
> 
> And also ask Iran after 1979, and ask Venezuela.
> 
> There is a reason people say in all military forums that U.S. weapons deliveries just comes along with "too many strings". That's just a fact.
> 
> Having U.S. or other Western weapons, means you are not able to engage in a war of your choosing.
> 
> Oh, and finally. Maybe you should ask Pakistan who helped them with the JF-17 fighter. And which country Pakistan wish to buy 6 SSK from. And which country delivered F-22P frigates to Pakistan. Oh, shall I continue ? These are the only weapons Pakistan kan operate freely.
> 
> Any so-called "Muslim" country having F-16 or anything similiar such as F-15 or Typhoon, can just forget to use any of those against Israel or the U.S.
> 
> In another words, these "shiny" F-16s of Egypt, Turkey, Jordan, and Saudi F-15 are only ment for show, and can never be used against Israel or the U.S.
> 
> Again, just ask Iran. The U.S. didn't had anything against Iran using them against Iraq, but the U.S. made sure that logistics and parts of the F-14 was more or less systematically destroyed.
> 
> A country that cannot choose freely to which country they can engage with their own weapons, is not free in any way.
> 
> So it doesn't matter if Egypt according to you, can produce some F-16 spare parts. When the U.S. or Israel bombs your facilities to ruins, where will you make parts then? LOL.
> 
> However if you have Russia making spare parts for you in the case of war, the U.S. or Israel CANNOT bomb Russia or China.
> 
> So having supposedly any kind of facility for production of U.S. spare parts, doesn't help much when Tomahawk says hello!
> Then the so-called "spare part production" is gonna STOP pretty fast, don't ya think, yaaa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. When EAF gets MiG-29 and MiG-35 FROM RUSSIA. That's what I am saying. Sisi knows these are the only fighters EAF can operate freely and choose to use against any country it wishes.
> 
> I am happy on Egypt's part for being able to receive these. The only free fighters in the Muslim world being able to operate as they wish are going to be Algerian Flankers, Egyptian MiGs, and Pakistan's JF-17 + Malaysian and Indonesian Flankers. Everything else besides this, such as F-16s are just expencive show offs, and totally USELESS in case of any Israeli or Western aggression.
> 
> Look at Pakistan. Nuclear state with upgraded F-16s. And the U.S. keeps hammering Pakistan with drones strikes and killing scores of Pakistani civilians. So counting F-16s is a joke.
> 
> Strange hos several of those so-called mighty GCC countries need to have U.S. bases and 250 western aircraft while Algeria with no bases on it's soil and a "small airforce" is able to keep its borders safe withouth any huge problems, despite two wars at it's borders for the past three years.




WTF is your problem with Turkey? Russians almost screwed algerian airforce with second hand migs ahahah. They painted old plane and sent it to algeria. So do you still believe in russians?

If you want to fight you can sent soldiers to iraq and syria. Talking is so cheap....


----------



## PRC2025

Wasteland said:


> I never humiliated Algeria, we are talking about equipment here not about Algeria or Algerian people ! they are my friends !
> 
> If the Su-30 MKI/A is better than Typhoon, then why didn't Russia offer it to India instead of the Mig-35 ? Su-30 was out of the deal because it was NO match for any of the other fighter jets !



Such a f-ing LIAR! You called people on here SAND NIxxERS , TWICE. F-ing disgusting.

Tell that to some of your so-called "Arab friends"- Tell that to their face. Even better, come to Algeria or Tunisia or Egypt and tell them there those same words.

No, retardo capishe, Su-30MKI/A was not in the question for India because India already has 200 of those birds.

CAPISHE ? 200 Su-30MKI.

You are such a f-ing retardo when saying "Why didn't Russia offer Su-30MKI to India". LOL.

Again, India already has 200 of them ! So what is there to offer, when India already HAS 200 of THEM, and is producing them under the lisence for a total number of 272 ? IDIOT !

Russia has ZERO problems in selling Flankers. These are very sought-after fighters. Su-30 MKK, MKI, MKA and now Su-35.

It is natural for Russia to offer MiG-35 as India already has Su-30MKI and Russia's stealth fighter (PAKFA) is also India's future stealth fighter, as 144 are on order for Indian Air Force.

Learn something, before you start with your retarded, SICILIAN a la Palermo comments.

Do you think that 126 Rafale can beat 144 Russian PAKFA stealth? LMAO.



Oublious said:


> WTF is your problem with Turkey? Russians almost screwed algerian airforce with second hand migs ahahah. They painted old plane and sent it to algeria. So do you still believe in russians?
> 
> If you want to fight you can sent soldiers to iraq and syria. Talking is so cheap....



Listen up Sultan Boiiii, everyone has problem with Turkey.

Israel would woop you big time, I mean really HARD, LOL.

PKK/YPG and Kurds don't like you

Russia don't like you.

Armenia don't like you.

Greece don't like you.

Iraq don't like you.

Iran don't like you.

Syria don't like you.

Half of Cypros don't like you.

Bulgaria don't like you.

Serbia don't like you.

And many more.

But hey, you have your dictator in Baku that likes yaaaaa. 

So there are A LOT of people having a "WTF problem" with you, Turks.

Second of all, yes, Algeria does trust Russia. Algeria got additional 16 Su-30MKA for those MiGs.

Improved Kilos are working great. T-90 MBT working great. Su-30MKA working great.

Yak-130 trainers working great. Smerch is working great.

S-300PMU2 are working great, and so does Pantsir-S1.

So there are no problems at all. This is all in the Algerian inventory, and S-400 is soon to join that same inventory, another two Kilos, and more fighters with the same capability of Su-35.

Also 42 Mi-28 are on order and deliveries are to start very soon.

If Algeria felt there were any problems, Algeria wouldn't have made another order worth billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> Such a f-ing LIAR! You called people on here SAND NIxxERS , TWICE. F-ing disgusting.
> 
> Tell that to some of your so-called "Arab friends"- Tell that to their face. Even better, come to Algeria or Tunisia or Egypt and tell them there those same words.
> 
> No, retardo capishe, Su-30MKI/A was not in the question for India because India already has 200 of those birds.
> 
> CAPISHE ? 200 Su-30MKI.
> 
> You are such a f-ing retardo when saying "Why didn't Russia offer Su-30MKI to India". LOL.
> 
> Again, India already has 200 of them ! So what is there to offer, when India already HAS 200 of THEM, and is producing them under the lisence for a total number of 272 ? IDIOT !
> 
> Russia has ZERO problems in selling Flankers. These are very sought-after fighters. Su-30 MKK, MKI, MKA and now Su-35.
> 
> It is natural for Russia to offer MiG-35 as India already has Su-30MKI and Russia's stealth fighter (PAKFA) is also India's future stealth fighter, as 144 are on order for Indian Air Force.
> 
> Learn something, before you start with your retarded, SICILIAN a la Palermo comments.
> 
> Do you think that 126 Rafale can beat 144 Russian PAKFA stealth? LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up Sultan Boiiii, everyone has problem with Turkey.
> 
> Israel would woop you big time, I mean really HARD, LOL.
> 
> PKK/YPG and Kurds don't like you
> 
> Russia don't like you.
> 
> Armenia don't like you.
> 
> Greece don't like you.
> 
> Iraq don't like you.
> 
> Iran don't like you.
> 
> Syria don't like you.
> 
> Half of Cypros don't like you.
> 
> Bulgaria don't like you.
> 
> Serbia don't like you.
> 
> And many more.
> 
> But hey, you have your dictator in Baku that likes yaaaaa.
> 
> So there are A LOT of people having a "WTF problem" with you, Turks.
> 
> Second of all, yes, Algeria does trust Russia. Algeria got additional 16 Su-30MKA for those MiGs.
> 
> Improved Kilos are working great. T-90 MBT working great. Su-30MKA working great.
> 
> Yak-130 trainers working great. Smerch is working great.
> 
> S-300PMU2 are working great, and so does Pantsir-S1.
> 
> So there are no problems at all. This is all in the Algerian inventory, and S-400 is soon to join that same inventory, another two Kilos, and more fighters with the same capability of Su-35.
> 
> Also 42 Mi-28 are on order and deliveries are to start very soon.
> 
> If Algeria felt there were any problems, Algeria wouldn't have made another order worth billions.


What I agree is that Algeria needs to have around 226 Fighter Jets like SU-30 or SU-35 or Rafale and also get 4 AWACS at least for there Air Force. Current number is even less than UAE Man @Ceylal


----------



## Oublious

PRC2025 said:


> Such a f-ing LIAR! You called people on here SAND NIxxERS , TWICE. F-ing disgusting.
> 
> Tell that to some of your so-called "Arab friends"- Tell that to their face. Even better, come to Algeria or Tunisia or Egypt and tell them there those same words.
> 
> No, retardo capishe, Su-30MKI/A was not in the question for India because India already has 200 of those birds.
> 
> CAPISHE ? 200 Su-30MKI.
> 
> You are such a f-ing retardo when saying "Why didn't Russia offer Su-30MKI to India". LOL.
> 
> Again, India already has 200 of them ! So what is there to offer, when India already HAS 200 of THEM, and is producing them under the lisence for a total number of 272 ? IDIOT !
> 
> Russia has ZERO problems in selling Flankers. These are very sought-after fighters. Su-30 MKK, MKI, MKA and now Su-35.
> 
> It is natural for Russia to offer MiG-35 as India already has Su-30MKI and Russia's stealth fighter (PAKFA) is also India's future stealth fighter, as 144 are on order for Indian Air Force.
> 
> Learn something, before you start with your retarded, SICILIAN a la Palermo comments.
> 
> Do you think that 126 Rafale can beat 144 Russian PAKFA stealth? LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up Sultan Boiiii, everyone has problem with Turkey.
> 
> Israel would woop you big time, I mean really HARD, LOL.
> 
> PKK/YPG and Kurds don't like you
> 
> Russia don't like you.
> 
> Armenia don't like you.
> 
> Greece don't like you.
> 
> Iraq don't like you.
> 
> Iran don't like you.
> 
> Syria don't like you.
> 
> Half of Cypros don't like you.
> 
> Bulgaria don't like you.
> 
> Serbia don't like you.
> 
> And many more.
> 
> But hey, you have your dictator in Baku that likes yaaaaa.
> 
> So there are A LOT of people having a "WTF problem" with you, Turks.
> 
> Second of all, yes, Algeria does trust Russia. Algeria got additional 16 Su-30MKA for those MiGs.
> 
> Improved Kilos are working great. T-90 MBT working great. Su-30MKA working great.
> 
> Yak-130 trainers working great. Smerch is working great.
> 
> S-300PMU2 are working great, and so does Pantsir-S1.
> 
> So there are no problems at all. This is all in the Algerian inventory, and S-400 is soon to join that same inventory, another two Kilos, and more fighters with the same capability of Su-35.
> 
> Also 42 Mi-28 are on order and deliveries are to start very soon.
> 
> If Algeria felt there were any problems, Algeria wouldn't have made another order worth billions.




go liber your self from franc first and come talk big you piece of shit. they chopped your head and put your dig in your mounth. fuk yuuuu.


----------



## ss22

Wasteland said:


> I never humiliated Algeria, we are talking about equipment here not about Algeria or Algerian people ! they are my friends !
> We are here discussing equipment, just equipment , And Wikipedia is a trusted referable source ! you just write some random numbers and don't provide any trusted source ! looks like i need to teach you how to use Wiki, at the end of the Wikipedia page you will see the sources which the information was taken from !
> 
> Oh BTW, about the Indian deal, the Typhoon wasn't chosen just because of it's high price ! so India chose the Rafale because the French offered them a better price !
> 
> And, Eurofighter Typhoon is much much more advanced than Su-30 MKA ! in the advanced avionics/electronics, and the modern electronic warfare system, the tech which Russia lags behind western countries by 2 decades!
> If the Su-30 MKI/A is better than Typhoon, then why didn't Russia offer it to India instead of the Mig-35 ? Su-30 was out of the deal because it was NO match for any of the other fighter jets !



for Indian air forces they wanted an MRCA (multi role combact aircraft ) like rafale , typhoon , gripen , F16 , F18 , Mig 35 
Su 30 is long range air superiority aircraft ( not the same role ).
the avionics/electronics of SU30 MKI(MKA) is western not russian ( israel for MKI and french for MKA )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> You forgot that we have already defeated a NATO member with NATO backing with practically bare hands. Vietnam did the same too to two of them.


A different generation of warfare ? France which is little in comparison to the US and the combined NATO states that attack nowadays, a war which was fought with what kind of technology, has nothing to do with today. Btw that was you didn't even win, they simply gave up the colonialism, if you look at it that way Iraq ( or 'we' ) defeated the US along with many other states, in the end they left. But no you didn't defeat shit, therefor we accept it that you'd stand no chance against them so no making fun of Saddam here.



> I don't know where you are getting your sources, but the only example similar to what we went thru, is Syria with one caveat. Syria is lucky to have her Russian friend strong and standing up to NATO and all the Arabs of service. We had all the arabs and Iran openly against us. The GCC financed, Iran, Sudan, Libya and Morocco armed, the US, Europe, put us under embargo and closed their Embassies and Arab states introduced visas for Algerian citizens, Saudi Arabia flooded the market, oil was at $10/bbl, Russa was not only weak, but a troubled dislocated country facing the Chenchen pressure cooker.
> Despite that and with few country friends ie South Africa , UAE, and Tunisia, we went trough mayhem, beheading and indiscriminate killing, news reporters, journalists, doctors, writers , musicians, professors were the primary targets. They wanted to empty the country of intellectuals, politicians, scientists....
> to face terrorism, Algeria was proactive from creating an elite armed force, extremely mobile to hunt the djihadists in urban area, to a similar police force to secure et eliminate terrorists in towns, arming her citizens to protect their villages, to striking training camps in Sudan as well as in Lybia.


All that is nothing if compared to direct war with the far superior west and then receiving a sea of jihadists.


----------



## Zarvan

@BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani stop making fun off berbers @Ceylal is secular kind of guy other wise most berbers are proud Muslims and have history of fighting for Muslims and Islam. Tariq bin Ziad was also a berber so stop making fun ceylal doesn't represent majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani stop making fun off berbers @Ceylal is secular kind of guy other wise *most berbers are proud Muslims and have history of fighting for Muslims and Islam.* Tariq bin Ziad was also a berber so stop making fun *ceylal doesn't represent majority.*






About Algeria, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> A different generation of warfare ? France which is little in comparison to the US and the combined NATO states that attack nowadays, a war which was fought with what kind of technology, has nothing to do with today. Btw that was you didn't even win, they simply gave up the colonialism, if you look at it that way Iraq ( or 'we' ) defeated the US along with many other states, in the end they left. But no you didn't defeat shit, therefor we accept it that you'd stand no chance against them so no making fun of Saddam here.


You were ranked the 4th largest army in the world, you had the men, the weaponry to fight, but your generals as we see it today, choose to sell the whole country for a few dollars..So please stop with those crocodile tears, like I wrote before yo should marry more Kurdish women, maybe their genes will give some potency to future generation Iraqis. You didn't occupy Koweit for the reasons you went there in the first place, you went to loot and to rape, just what ISIS is doing to Iraq.
You can accept or not the fact we defeated France with bear hands, facts abound and it won't be difficult to check that out! And we managed to keep our territorial integrity to the last millimiter, while you lost three forth of your country and in a couple months, Iraq will be an ancient forgotten state, like Mesopotamia.




> All that is nothing if compared to direct war with the far superior west and then receiving a sea of jihadists.


Please give a freaking brake! We had worse, just what Syria faced in these last three years...The big difference between us and Iraqis...We love our country, and every citizen put his 2 cents to defend it..Something that you have lost amid the euphoria of the Ouma el 3arabia, and the greatness of the Arab culture. Look where that took you? It left you like a crow...Arabs deserted you, like if you had the plague, and your Ouma, you are about to loose 100% of it....It would have been a lot better if you stayed Iraqis, worked in your social fiber to make it stronger...Look a Irak now....a sand dune at the merci of a wind.


----------



## Zarvan

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> About Algeria, I'm not sure about that.


Well believe that its truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> You were ranked the 4th largest army in the world, you had the men, the weaponry to fight, but your generals as we see it today, choose to sell the whole country for a few dollars..So please stop with those crocodile tears, like I wrote before yo should marry more Kurdish women, maybe their genes will give some potency to future generation Iraqis. You didn't occupy Koweit for the reasons you went there in the first place, you went to loot and to rape, just what ISIS is doing to Iraq.
> You can accept or not the fact we defeated France with bear hands, facts abound and it won't be difficult to check that out! And we managed to keep our territorial integrity to the last millimiter, while you lost three forth of your country and in a couple months, Iraq will be an ancient forgotten state, like Mesopotamia.


4th largest army of which many were untrained conscripts. The trained republican guard and air force put up a fight but it was a losing fight since the US put 60% of it's military in use along with 30 other states. So Algeria would stand ? you'd collapse in a day, the French are nothing in comparison to that. 

Besides you already lost the war against France, you went to guerrilla tactics of hit & run which is the phase that comes after loss of conventional large scale warfare.. It happened in Iraq after 2004 and Afghanistan against superior world powers where the invader left being incapable to stop the insurgency as they call it, if you could have won against them you would have in the open, in other battlefields not your cities through hit & run.

Mesopotamia never was a state Mesopotamia is a geographical region, the Greek word for Ard al Rafidain, the land of the 2 rivers.




> Please give a freaking brake! We had worse, just what Syria faced in these last three years...The big difference between us and Iraqis...We love our country, and every citizen put his 2 cents to defend it..Something that you have lost amid the euphoria of the Ouma el 3arabia, and the greatness of the Arab culture. Look where that took you? It left you like a crow...Arabs deserted you, like if you had the plague, and your Ouma, you are about to loose 100% of it....It would have been a lot better if you stayed Iraqis, worked in your social fiber to make it stronger...Look a Irak now....a sand dune at a merci of the wind.



Syria has not been attacked by a massive coalition, Algeria has not been attacked by a massive coalition, therefor quit crying.
Save me the Berber superpower talk.


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani stop making fun off berbers @Ceylal is secular kind of guy other wise most berbers are proud Muslims and have history of fighting for Muslims and Islam. Tariq bin Ziad was also a berber so stop making fun ceylal doesn't represent majority.


Thz for your support, but I am anything but a secular.For ElHassani and his Jordanian brother, don't worry about them, ever village has its fool, every medieval court had its jokers....That what these two are for PDF. And they are doing such a great work entertaining , that both were promoted to elite members.
A little precision ,Zarvan, I represent the very big majority , they are silent by courtesy, I am vocal. Especially with the two, due to the hatred they express against non Arabs muslims, since they equate Islam to Arabian race.



Zarvan said:


> What I agree is that Algeria needs to have around 226 Fighter Jets like SU-30 or SU-35 or Rafale and also get 4 AWACS at least for there Air Force. Current number is even less than UAE Man @Ceylal


 AWACS maybe a necessity, but their are not detrimental to good and well trained air force, and as I have wrote above we have a remedy. Algeria's Air force craft number is adequate , since technology offsets the lack of numbers.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Thz for your support, but I am anything but a secular.For ElHassani and his Jordanian brother, don't worry about them, ever village has its fool, every medieval court had its jokers....That what these two are for PDF. And they are doing such a great work entertaining , that both were promoted to elite members.
> A little precision ,Zarvan, I represent the very big majority , they are silent by courtesy, I am vocal. Especially with the two, due to the hatred they express against non Arabs muslims, since they equate Islam to Arabian race.
> 
> AWACS maybe a necessity, but their are not detrimental to good and well trained air force, and as I have wrote above we have a remedy. Algeria's Air force craft number is adequate , since technology offsets the lack of numbers.


What I know through my research is most berbers proudly claim to be Muslims weather berbers in Algeria or berbers in Morocco or other parts off Africa and most Pakistanis love their Muslim brothers weather they are Arabs or berbers or Asians ethnically

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Mesopotamia never was a state Mesopotamia is a geographical region, the Greek word for Ard al Rafidain, the land of the 2 rivers.


Then you got my point. The new geographical area, will be devoid of Iraq...
for the rest is a lot non sense and BS. We feel sorry that depression is taking over Iraqi, instead dusting yourself off, take what ever you can grab and fight...
As a reminder among all the coterie of Arab states, Algeria is the only one that on the side of Irak during Bush one and Bush two, and it was an Algerian who tried to stabilize your country , a man who stood up to the Americans and the Shia Iraqis. And Algeria is the only country that erased Iraqi tab cleaned, while your neighbors sucked every penny out of you ie Kuwait and KSA took the Iraqi pipeline crossing its territory . 
This is the difference between dignified Berbers, and the Arab rascals



Oublious said:


> go *liber* your self from *franc* first and come talk big you piece of shit. they chopped your head and put your dig in your *mounth. fuk yuuuu*.


PRC must have hit a nerv...cool down Oublious, a hot sugared tea with mint will cure it..I called the kahwadji for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Qatari COS meeting with Gaid Salah





Algeria's eastern border






Border patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> PRC must have hit a nerv...cool down Oublious, a hot sugared tea with mint will cure it..I called the kahwadji for you..


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


>


So? The brits did it, you did it...the essential, we fought, we won case closed...Against the same foe, you negociated your free passage to Turkey, you gave them the key of treasury and left without firing a shot...But you find your courage and exterminated the Armenians just like the one who gave another day to live in your shame.


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> So? The brits did it, you did it...the essential, we fought, we won case closed...Against the same foe, you negociated your free passage to Turkey, you gave them the key of treasury and left without firing a shot...But you find your courage and exterminated the Armenians just like the one who gave another day to live in your shame.



What did you won? You are still toy of france. They slaughtered algerians in pieces you can not ask for genocide. But are talking about other countries esspecially Turkish fighting power for stupid aglerian airforce. When you telling me about israells crime and mocking me up i will give the right answer to.

Algerians can better assasin generals who killed algerians instead telling other countries what to do.


----------



## mike2000

Well done Alegria, didnt know your army was so well equipped. Great going.
By the way.......Kudos for kicking out the french.


----------



## Wasteland

mike2000 said:


> Well done Alegria, didnt know your army was so well equipped. Great going.
> By the way.......Kudos for kicking out the french.




well equipped ? lol, Algeria doesn't even have one AWACS ! and all their Mig-29's are old used versions! they have been used by other countries, they bought USED jets ! the old Mig-29's have an RCS of 15 square meters ! even the dead old F-4 Phantom II is considered superior to the Mig-29 ! all they have is 44 Su-30, and with no AWACS support, these Su-30's will be like a blind bird in combat situations, they will be taken down easily if they encounter some F-4's supported by AWACS , lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

Wasteland said:


> well equipped ? lol, Algeria doesn't even have one AWACS ! and all their Mig-29's are old used versions! they have been used by other countries, they bought USED jets ! the old Mig-29's have an RCS of 15 square meters ! even the dead old F-4 Phantom II is considered superior to the Mig-29 ! all they have is 44 Su-30, and with no AWACS support, these Su-30's will be like a blind bird in combat situations, they will be taken down easily if they encounter some F-4's supported by AWACS , lol



Well giving their geographical location/neighbourhood, i will say it isnt bad at all. They can still take care of most of their neighbours with these. They dont need a U.S army equipment to deal with their north african neighbours/Rivals.
Moreover euipment is not all that matters as well during war(though its a critical factor/necessity), training/planning and strategy is as important as well.Its not all about equipment/Military spending, if it was then Saudi Arabia will be even more powerful than France, India, U.K, and Japan, since they now spend more on their military and acquiring sophisticated weapons than the above countries. Algeria isnt doing that bad at all. But its true they could do better, looking at how much they spend on defence. Hopefuly things will improve even more in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> What did you won? You are still toy of france. They slaughtered algerians in pieces you can not ask for genocide. But are talking about other countries esspecially Turkish fighting power for stupid aglerian airforce. When you telling me about israells crime and mocking me up i will give the right answer to.


asking France to apologise or blaming her for genocide? Does it change anything? does it bring back our dead? No , it will not. So we got up with our torn pants and bear feet and empty stomachs, we built a state, a strong state at that. Closed case. 
Turkish power? which power, a small state with 5 times less populated, killed Turcs in international waters, humiliated tour foreign minister, the actual prime minister, and you settle for $80,000 /per loss that the US paid ! And then you back to your executioner to ask for parts for your F16, that even Americans, as a NATO member, with bases in your country, refused to you. Is that the Turquie adulated by the MB's? Is that the power you are talking about.?..No wonder Americans have tendency to confuse your country, with the bird! And please leave the AAF out , you didn't do that well with the Israelis, and you want to measure with the flying Berbers...



> Algerians can better assasin generals who killed algerians instead telling other countries what to do.


They are heroes to us, and 40 millions like me adulate them..They saved the country...



Wasteland said:


> well equipped ? lol, Algeria doesn't even have one AWACS ! and all their Mig-29's are old used versions! they have been used by other countries, they bought USED jets ! the old Mig-29's have an RCS of 15 square meters ! even the dead old F-4 Phantom II is considered superior to the Mig-29 ! all they have is 44 Su-30, and with no AWACS support, these Su-30's will be like a blind bird in combat situations, they will be taken down easily if they encounter some F-4's supported by AWACS , lol



You are back, I thought you migrated to Egypt....Are you ready to wear pants and come out of the closet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> asking France to apologise or blaming her for genocide? Does it change anything? does it bring back our dead? No , it will not. So we got up with our torn pants and bear feet and empty stomachs, we built a state, a strong state at that. Closed case.
> Turkish power? which power, a small state with 5 times less populated, killed Turcs in international waters, humiliated tour foreign minister, the actual prime minister, and you settle for $80,000 /per loss that the US paid ! And then you back to your executioner to ask for parts for your F16, that even Americans, as a NATO member, with bases in your country, refused to you. Is that the Turquie adulated by the MB's? Is that the power you are talking about.?..No wonder Americans have tendency to confuse your country, with the bird! And please leave the AAF out , you didn't do that well with the Israelis, and you want to measure with the flying Berbers...
> 
> 
> They are heroes to us, and 40 millions like me adulate them..They saved the country...



In Turkey we dont like israel and we dont want to work with israel after this crime of israel. But algeria is stil toy of france and depend on france. We dont forget things as you do. No match against france?

We almost declared war against israel, and furhter more they apologized and they pay compensation. Thats the difference between barbarians and strong country.

Look barbarian, you are talking about parts of f16 not to delivered. Thats is treu we are starting projects to build fighters, instead bitching go start projects. We are funding projects and you are buying crap equipments. the russian give you a good middle finger with old repainted migs. Still sucking the russian for fighters thats show us how pitfull you are.


Dont compare barbarian airforce with mighty airforce. No cruisemissiles, no EW, no ELINT plane, no E&W, no UAV nothing.


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> In Turkey we dont like israel and we dont want to work with israel after this crime of israel. But algeria is stil toy of france and depend on france. We dont forget things as you do. No match against france?


You may not like Israel, but in reality they got by the short end...You will suck them any time they want you too...



> We almost declared war against israel, and furhter more they apologized and they pay compensation. Thats the difference between barbarians and strong country.


That's a lot of horseshit! declare war to Israel? The only thing you did is went to cry to NATO, who rejected your you like a spoiled baklava! Then the US intervened and you met somewhere in a barack and offered you to take $80,000 per Turkish killed that the united states paid and sent you home with an Israeli Di_ck well stuck in your behind, as an apology. A strong country, sure if you are talking about your @ss cheeks. But in manhood, my rooster has more balls.



> Look barbarian, you are talking about parts of f16 not to delivered. Thats is treu we are starting projects to build fighters, instead bitching go start projects. We are funding projects and you are buying crap equipments. the russian give you a good middle finger with old repainted migs. Still sucking the russian for fighters thats show us how pitfull you are.


What Algeria has in arsenal is lot better than anything you have...That quainquaillerie that the Russian sells us are a lot better than anything you get from the Arizona desert. 




> Dont compare barbarian airforce with mighty airforce. No cruisemissiles, no EW, no ELINT plane, no E&W, no UAV nothing.


The only mighty you have is your fetid breath. And since when you have cruise missiles? The American even refused you the "Patriot" as a Nato member, while Israel got them free...That is well respected Ally...Pity that Turkey is overpopulated with Eceks , like your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> What Algeria has in arsenal is lot better than anything you have...That quainquaillerie that the Russian sells us are a lot better than anything you get from the Arizona desert.




huh ? lol, did you think Su-30's is better than F-16? boy, the RCS of Algerian Su-30's is 7-10 square meters , while the F-16 Block 52/40 RCS is 1 - 1.2 square meters , DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT'S THE IMPORTANCE OF LOW RCS ? The F-16 block 52 V9 radar has a detection range of up to 300km, the F-16 can detect the su-30 from a much longer range compared to the Su-30's detection range of the 1 square meter RCS ! THE F-16 CAN TAKE DOWN THE Su-30 MKA while the Su-30 is flying like a blind bird not knowing what is attacking it ! it will suddenly see a missile travelling up it's AZZ (engine nozzles)

BTW, there's some reports that Algeria is in negotiations with France to acquire the modern azz kicking Rafale jets, what's the latest reports on the deal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> What Algeria has in arsenal is lot better than anything you have...That quainquaillerie that the Russian sells us are a lot better than anything you get from the Arizona desert.
> 
> 
> The only mighty you have is your fetid breath. And since when you have cruise missiles? The American even refused you the "Patriot" as a Nato member, while Israel got them free...That is well respected Ally...Pity that Turkey is overpopulated with Eceks , like your kind.



Oh god.... check Turkish section to educate yourself....

You can start with these:

Turkish Air Force (HVKK)
Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs

And about


> since when you have cruise missiles?



We don't buy cruise missiles, we produce them.


----------



## Wasteland

The Turkish SOM cruise missile is a fairly good, accurate cruise missile, but it has some major disadvantages :

1- The operational range is very short compared to other cruise missiles, like American Tomahawk, or Russia Kh-55 Cruise missile, with a range up to 3,000 km

2- it travels at subsonic speed, which makes it easy to be intercepted by enemy air defenses or anti-aircraft artillery/guns , Terrain hugging and Sea skimming and low flight altitudes are now considered old school tricks for the advanced Air defenses, like Tor M1/2 , Buk M1/2 , and Pantsir S1, which can easily intercept cruise missile with more than 95% kill probability by first missile.

3. TÜBİTAK SAGE claimed that by 2014, the SOM cruise missile range will be 2,500 km , but this has not been yet achieved , which casts doubt on TÜBİTAK ability to make a precise long range cruise missile that can compete with other well known cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Wasteland said:


> The Turkish SOM cruise missile is a fairly good, accurate cruise missile, but it has some major disadvantages :
> 
> 1- The operational range is very short compared to other cruise missiles, like American Tomahawk, or Russia Kh-55 Cruise missile, with a range up to 3,000 km
> 
> 2- it travels at subsonic speed, which makes it easy to be intercepted by enemy air defenses or anti-aircraft artillery/guns , Terrain hugging and Sea skimming and low flight altitudes are now considered old school tricks for the advanced Air defenses, like Tor M1/2 , Buk M1/2 , and Pantsir S1, which can easily intercept cruise missile with more than 95% kill probability by first missile.
> 
> 3. TÜBİTAK SAGE claimed that by 2014, the SOM cruise missile range will be 2,500 km , but this has not been yet achieved , which casts doubt on TÜBİTAK ability to make a precise long range cruise missile that can compete with other well known cruise missiles.




You need satelite to hit target 3000km away. Goal is hit 3000km within 10 years when we have our own satelite.. you have to guide the missile and no radar can guide that distance.. tomahawk is combat proof but the russians claims? Short range cruise missiles are far better than long range. They are accurater then long range.

and its a stealth cruise missile against sams.


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> Oh god.... check Turkish section to educate yourself....
> 
> You can start with these:
> 
> Turkish Air Force (HVKK)
> Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs
> 
> And about
> 
> We don't buy cruise missiles, we produce them.


I don't need to check anything, Turkey is impotent...period!
Israel, a small country less then 10% of Turkey population tanned her behind in international waters, and she settled for money...That says a lot and enough...that you are irrelevant...


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> I don't need to check anything, Turkey is impotent...period!



Keep saying that... your knowledge about Turkey formed on your biased opinions.


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> Keep saying that... your knowledge about Turkey formed on your biased opinions.


Absolutely not...I think Turkey has more potential if she put a lot of faith on her abilities and her people than that of others. I am sure you understand what I am saying to you. A country that at one point of history controlled North Africa, the ME, and more than half of Europe shouldn't settle for a US or a NATO fiddler!


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Absolutely not...I think Turkey has more potential if she put a lot of faith on her abilities and her people than that of others. I am sure you understand what I am saying to you. A country that at one point of history controlled North Africa, the ME, and more than half of Europe shouldn't settle for a US or a NATO fiddler!



No, you don't definetly understand me or you don't wanna understand me...

Nobody is dwelling in our past glories. We moved forward. We have the biggest economy in ME despite having no resources. We are producing %50 of our army equipments and by 2023 we are planing to produce %85 of it, including jet fighters.

Today Turkey is running a strong and free foreign policy. When US formed a coalition and wanted Muslim countries to join, everybody jumped in except Turkey as it didn't fit in our interests.

We listed our priorities and conditions. And agreed the join only if coalition met our terms. I can't understand how can you see Turkey's independent foreign policy as being a cannon fodder for NATO.


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> We listed our priorities and conditions. And agreed the join only if coalition met our terms. I can't understand how can you see Turkey's independent foreign policy as being a *cannon fodder* for NATO.


I didn't say canon fodder, I said fiddler...In the ME, Turkey should be the conductor of the orchestra. When I mentioned her past as an analogy the ex colonials past ie GB, France, they lost their colonies, but they manage to keep their power... Turkey is better placed to outshine these two..but your leaders lack the visions of Attaturk, idem for the lumping di--cks that rule Algeria.

*The Meharis, an elite corps of the Algerian army..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

Ceylal said:


> I didn't say canon fodder, I said fiddler...In the ME, Turkey should be the conductor of the orchestra. When I mentioned her past as an analogy the ex colonials past ie GB, France, they lost their colonies, but they manage to keep their power... Turkey is better placed to outshine these two..but your leaders lack the visions of Attaturk, idem for the lumping di--cks that rule Algeria.
> 
> *The Meharis, an elite corps of the Algerian army..*


please stop talking like this brother , dont forget that turkish are brothers , and we where one nation for 5 centries ... 
the power of turkey is our ....


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Ceylal said:


> I didn't say canon fodder, I said fiddler...In the ME, Turkey should be the conductor of the orchestra. When I mentioned her past as an analogy the ex colonials past ie GB, France, they lost their colonies, but they manage to keep their power... Turkey is better placed to outshine these two..but your leaders lack the visions of Attaturk, idem for the lumping di--cks that rule Algeria.
> 
> *The Meharis, an elite corps of the Algerian army..*


Looks like two guys on camels..


----------



## Ceylal

ss22 said:


> please stop talking like this brother , dont forget that turkish are brothers , and we where one nation for 5 centries ...
> the power of turkey is our ....


We were just discussing, they know where I stand...I have no animosity toward any PDF's participant.. It is just a fuss of over a domino game.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Looks like two guys on camels..


Best trackers for these future bearded wahabi students camels.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=388568231300908


----------



## Ceylal

* Border guards @ the Algerian/Moroccan Border..*


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> * Border guards @ the Algerian/Moroccan Border..*


Man you are 14th biggest country when it comes to land but your Army has 110000 Troops


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Man you are 14th biggest country when it comes to land but your Army has 110000 Troops


In time of peace, we had a lot less. The number is largely sufficient. Large armies are of the past. Now, it is fire power, integration and coordination between land , sea and air arms, high mobility,command and control and high tech that replaced the foot soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> In time of peace, we had a lot less. The number is largely sufficient. Large armies are of the past. Now, it is fire power, integration and coordination between land , sea and air arms, high mobility,command and control and high tech that replaced the foot soldier.


Do you have Para Military like we have Rangers and Frontier Corps ?


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> What I agree is that Algeria needs to have around 226 Fighter Jets like SU-30 or SU-35 or Rafale and also get 4 AWACS at least for there Air Force. Current number is even less than UAE Man @Ceylal



Algeria is not going to buy Frenchie c-r-a-p. Algeria is a SOLID Russian ally. It's been like that since 1950s/1960s.

Everything of "strategic" importance from Improved Kilos, Su-30MKA, S-300 PMU2 and soon to be S-400 is from Russia.

No French fighters. Algeria has as mentioned ordered fighters equal to Su-35 from Russia. And the next step after that, in the 2020s is to introduce the PAKFA. 

AAF is never going to buy Rafale.

Russian export plan for Algeria regarding PAKFA from 2025 and onwards:

I qoute:

*According to CAWAT experts, potential buyers of the PAK FA’s export version include Algeria (projected purchasing period: 2025-2030)*
*
Russian experts upbeat about export prospects for the PAK FA | Russia & India Report*

It's all about have weapons, which Algeria can operate without restrictions. Without restrictions means NO Nato country will ever have any significal "leverage" over Algeria. Most of the weapons will therefore be from Russia & China and to some extent Germany, such as German frigates and APCs.

So Algeria will increase the number of aircraft, as it takes time. Remember, Algeria started to take first deliveries of "anything modern" around 2008/2009. So it's only 5-6 years ago. It takes time; however, it has picked up steam lately and 2015 is looking good for Algeria. Chinese and German frigates & corvettes on its way, and preparation for S-400 to arrive in 2016 + more fighters and Mi-28 helicopters.

Algeria doesn't care about terrorist UAE. UAE does not have any free will and it's a U.S. dog. 

Algeria does not have any foreign troops on its soil - and doesn't bow down for anyone. Furthermore we are not getting drone bombed by the U.S. , which I think is sad that Pakistan is being, as the U.S. is killing Pakistani civilians.

My point is, it doesn't help you much to have 4-5 times more people that Algeria, and in addition to that F-16 Block 52 and nuclear weapons. The U.S. does what it wants which is to invade your country with troops, and bombing your civilians with drones for years now. This is what the U.S. is doing to someone who is according to them a "MNNA" - major non-NATO ally.

Algeria on the other hand has managed to avoid all this even will a lot smaller force, and despite two wars at its borders (Libya & Mali)

So I think it's impressive and deserves respect. All these other "mighty" armies of the Middle East are totally dependent on the West and their "strings attached" weapons, in addition to the U.S. having military bases everywhere. That's extremely humiliating for some fanboys on here who like to claim "mightyness", while not even being able to stand on their own legs, without U.S. having bases there and dictacting what weapons those countries will buy next, and where and how they are allowed to use them, and against whom.

I agree with you about AWACS as well, but in case of any fight, AAF would operate within Algeria for the most part, defending the nation, under the cover of S-300PMU2 and soon-to-be S-400 SAMs. 

So I don't think you would see in any potential fight, Algerian Flankers going way off from its northern coast where most of the population is anyway, along with all strategic and other type of SAMs.

Access to GLONASS which Russia is about to grant to Algeria is another important thing. Doesn't help much to fight any Western country under GPS system; they would just jam and shut down everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Do you have Para Military like we have Rangers and Frontier Corps ?


We don't now..We had them in the 70's...The only frontier corps that we have, but they fully incorporated in the armed forces are the Meharis composed exclusively of Touaregs, like the picture I showed before. In fact they are an elite corps used in the southern borders with Libya, Niger, Mali, Mauritania, Western Sahara and Southern Morocco. The corps was disbanded in the late 80's and reconstituted in the 90's.


----------



## Wasteland

PRC2025 said:


> Algeria is not going to buy Frenchie c-r-a-p. Algeria is a SOLID Russian ally. It's been like that since 1950s/1960s.
> 
> All these other "mighty" armies of the Middle East are totally dependent on the West and their "strings attached" weapons, in addition to the U.S. having military bases everywhere. That's extremely humiliating for some fanboys on here who like to claim "mightyness", while not even being able to stand on their own legs, without U.S. having bases there and dictacting what weapons those countries will buy next, and where and how they are allowed to use them, and against whom..




Totally biased Algerian scumbag, so if you think that's how it goes for countries that buy western weapons, then i will also say Algeria will never be able to use their Meko A200 frigates against Israel or France, or any wars that doesn't serve western interests. Oh, Algeria is such a dog for Germany, Algeria will never be able to move their Meko 200 an inch without German support, damn, Algeria is screwed boy

You have mental issues.

Oh btw, let me remind you that the Russians DID before put restrictions on their close ally Egypt when Egypt was fighting Israel, Russia sold Egypt in a time of war, they also sold Iraq , they sold Syria, they sold Iran, and soon, will sell Algeria when Algerians need Russia the most, and im sure Algerian military leaders are already aware of this, and i'm sure the great man Houari Boumediene knew very well the real face of the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Wasteland said:


> The F-16 block 52 V9 radar has a detection range of up to 300km,




plz share the source link ...


----------



## The Impulse.

Algerian military is the strongest in Africa, and is more stronger than Pakistan military

موتوا بغيظكم


----------



## Zarvan

PRC2025 said:


> Algeria is not going to buy Frenchie c-r-a-p. Algeria is a SOLID Russian ally. It's been like that since 1950s/1960s.
> 
> Everything of "strategic" importance from Improved Kilos, Su-30MKA, S-300 PMU2 and soon to be S-400 is from Russia.
> 
> No French fighters. Algeria has as mentioned ordered fighters equal to Su-35 from Russia. And the next step after that, in the 2020s is to introduce the PAKFA.
> 
> AAF is never going to buy Rafale.
> 
> Russian export plan for Algeria regarding PAKFA from 2025 and onwards:
> 
> I qoute:
> 
> *According to CAWAT experts, potential buyers of the PAK FA’s export version include Algeria (projected purchasing period: 2025-2030)*
> *
> Russian experts upbeat about export prospects for the PAK FA | Russia & India Report*
> 
> It's all about have weapons, which Algeria can operate without restrictions. Without restrictions means NO Nato country will ever have any significal "leverage" over Algeria. Most of the weapons will therefore be from Russia & China and to some extent Germany, such as German frigates and APCs.
> 
> So Algeria will increase the number of aircraft, as it takes time. Remember, Algeria started to take first deliveries of "anything modern" around 2008/2009. So it's only 5-6 years ago. It takes time; however, it has picked up steam lately and 2015 is looking good for Algeria. Chinese and German frigates & corvettes on its way, and preparation for S-400 to arrive in 2016 + more fighters and Mi-28 helicopters.
> 
> Algeria doesn't care about terrorist UAE. UAE does not have any free will and it's a U.S. dog.
> 
> Algeria does not have any foreign troops on its soil - and doesn't bow down for anyone. Furthermore we are not getting drone bombed by the U.S. , which I think is sad that Pakistan is being, as the U.S. is killing Pakistani civilians.
> 
> My point is, it doesn't help you much to have 4-5 times more people that Algeria, and in addition to that F-16 Block 52 and nuclear weapons. The U.S. does what it wants which is to invade your country with troops, and bombing your civilians with drones for years now. This is what the U.S. is doing to someone who is according to them a "MNNA" - major non-NATO ally.
> 
> Algeria on the other hand has managed to avoid all this even will a lot smaller force, and despite two wars at its borders (Libya & Mali)
> 
> So I think it's impressive and deserves respect. All these other "mighty" armies of the Middle East are totally dependent on the West and their "strings attached" weapons, in addition to the U.S. having military bases everywhere. That's extremely humiliating for some fanboys on here who like to claim "mightyness", while not even being able to stand on their own legs, without U.S. having bases there and dictacting what weapons those countries will buy next, and where and how they are allowed to use them, and against whom.
> 
> I agree with you about AWACS as well, but in case of any fight, AAF would operate within Algeria for the most part, defending the nation, under the cover of S-300PMU2 and soon-to-be S-400 SAMs.
> 
> So I don't think you would see in any potential fight, Algerian Flankers going way off from its northern coast where most of the population is anyway, along with all strategic and other type of SAMs.
> 
> Access to GLONASS which Russia is about to grant to Algeria is another important thing. Doesn't help much to fight any Western country under GPS system; they would just jam and shut down everything.


Are you an Algerian and if yes a berber or Arab ?


----------



## ss22

Zarvan said:


> Are you an Algerian and if yes a berber or Arab ?


chaikh abdelhami rehimahou allah said " we are berber , and the islam made us arab " .
in the dictionnary you will find that
arabian is the person who speaks arabic : just like this as simple as it .
I am speaking arabic means that I am arab.

I forgot :
Chaikh BADELHAMID BIN BADISS : the algerian islamic leader before the algerian revolution (1889 - 1953 )


----------



## Wasteland

Did you mean, BIN BADASS? LOL


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Totally biased Algerian scumbag




Pedale, get out of your closet so we can discuss the below the knees pants of yours. How can you call him a scumbag, while your country became the hotspot for any deviant with a rial, a dinar, a rouble,a pound or a Euro...often called " chegouf el boul"



> so if you think that's how it goes for countries that buy western weapons, then i will also say Algeria will never be able to use their Meko A200 frigates against Israel or France, or any wars that doesn't serve western interests. Oh, Algeria is such a dog for Germany, Algeria will never be able to move their Meko 200 an inch without German support, damn, Algeria is screwed boy



there is a strong distrust between the two countries, and France will have difficulties to place her guns in the Algerian market, period. It happened in the 90's when Algerian bought some helicopter from her, by the time French politicians gave their ok to the transfer, those helicopter barely had a seat on them. France is also known to cave in under pressure. She did it in the Falklands war by giving the Brits the keys to control the Exocet missile they sold to Argentina, same action against Iraq in the first gulf war.[/quote]
The Meko 200 A is not 100% German. Her use is not dependant of Germany and Germany does not control the ware they sale after its transfer to the recipient like the US does. Have your Saudi friends or Egyptians fly against Israel and they will find out that will be flying blind. Their craft radar will be shut off and their missile rendered inoperable. That is the fact, that is a rule when you buy american, you must open a base for them and toe the line dictated by them in order to use their weapon system, it is almost the same the way franchises are sold in the civilian world.



> You have mental issues.


You need more Lithium, than PRC...




> Oh btw, let me remind you that the Russians DID before put restrictions on their close ally Egypt when Egypt was fighting Israel, Russia sold Egypt in a time of war


You are wrong, the Russians even participated in the war of attrition by sending a squadron of fighters. They rearmed Egypt after a visit of the Algerian President who wrote a blank check for egypt re-equiping.



> they also sold Iraq ,


They didn't either, only France did. Iraq forces did great. It was Saddam Hussein who screwed his army trying to conduct the war instead of living the planing and the fighting to his generals. Hitler did the same in WW2. In the second war with Bush Junior, the US had trained with every weapon that Saddam had. After the fall of the Berlin wall, Germany inherited every Russian weapon imaginable by reuniting with the RDA. Russian had no inputs in the war aftermath. This time, it was the Iraqi generals that defected to the US. 



> they sold Syria, they sold Iran


You are talking out of your behind. Russia is arming the SAA and Helping the Syrian government.
How can they sell Iran? Iran is the only country in the middle east that is standing on its own two feet . They don't need the Russia, or Russian help although they have good relationship with them.



> Algeria


Algerian/Russian friendship didn't start yesterday , it is as old as the time itself. 
simply put it, we are to the Russian (in defense matters) what Israel is to the USA[/quote]


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> there is a strong distrust between the two countries, and France will have difficulties to place her guns in the Algerian market, period. It happened in the 90's when Algerian bought some helicopter from her, by the time French politicians gave their ok to the transfer, those helicopter barely had a seat on them. France is also known to cave in under pressure. She did it in the Falklands war by giving the Brits the keys to control the Exocet missile they sold to Argentina, same action against Iraq in the first gulf war.
> The Meko 200 A is not 100% German. Her use is not dependant of Germany and Germany does not control the ware they sale after its transfer to the recipient like the US does. Have your Saudi friends or Egyptians fly against Israel and they will find out that will be flying blind. Their craft radar will be shut off and their missile rendered inoperable. That is the fact, that is a rule when you buy american, you must open a base for them and toe the line dictated by them in order to use their weapon system, it is almost the same the way franchises are sold in the civilian world.
> You need more Lithium, than PRC...



Oh, you are one of those who believe the west plants some invisible stuff in their weapons that makes them able to shut down these weapons remotely ? haha ! what a dumazz, if that was the situation, then why didn't USA agree to sell Egypt F-15 Strike Eagle if they can shut it down remotely anyway ?! huh ?!

why does Israel try to keep their military dominance over their Arab neighbors who are armed by western weapons that can be shut down remotely anyways? Why did Israel panic when they knew Egypt is going to buy F-15's and ran to USA to stop the deal, if the weapons can be shut down remotely anyway ?! stop this stupid bullsht, cut the conspiracy theories crap and don't embarrass yourself in front of everyone on here.

Oh BTW one more thing, if the bullsht you are saying is true, then why didn't USA agree to give Egypt the AIM-120 AMRAAM if they can make it useless anyway by a click of a button ? huh? huh dumazz? huh ? not just the AMRAAM, there's too many other advanced weapons that USA didn't agree to sell to Egypt, and that proves all the conspiracy remotely jamming crap you are saying is just bullsht.

AND STOP STEALING MY COLORS YOU LITTLE... !


----------



## Ceylal

@Wasteland.
You come out of the closet, and I'll be more than glad to put you in the back alley, your favorite place. You are even ashamed of your origins and you dare insulting participants of PDF.

*Algerian soldiers manning the borders.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Troops along the eastern and southern borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

ِAshamed of my origins ?! lol you dude are sick your head is full of conspiracies and why are changing the subject anyways ?! huh? you don't know how to continue the discussion ?! And why did you think i'm Morocan or whatsoever ?!
And i have a German-American origins, dumazz, to be more specific , i have a Nazi German origins 
What's with all the pics you are posting ? okay they're good men  , but what does that have to do with OUR FCKING DISCUSSION ??


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> ِAshamed of my origins ?! lol you dude are sick your head is full of conspiracies and why are changing the subject anyways ?! huh? you don't know how to continue the discussion ?! And why did you think i'm Morocan or whatsoever ?!
> And i have a German-American origins, dumazz, to be more specific , i have a Nazi German origins
> What's with all the pics you are posting ? okay they're good men  , but what does that have to do with OUR FCKING DISCUSSION ??


You freaking discussing was about a sentence and half. The rest is for PDF's contributors...
If you are a German , I am Hiro ito great grandson. and fuc---k off, I have a disdain for makhzenis and bellydancers


----------



## Wasteland

makhzenis ?

Did you invent that word from your azz


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIAN NAVY ABOUT TO RECEIVE FIRST SUPER LYNX 300S*
*The Algerian Navy will soon take delivery of the first of six Super Lynx 300 helicopter following the conclusion of armed flight trials of the first aircraft by AgustaWestland at the company factory in Somerset, United Kingdom.*
LA RÉDACTION — OCTOBRE 23, 2014



*Photo credit © AgustaWestland*

The Algerian Navy will soon take delivery of the first of six Super Lynx 300 helicopter following the conclusion of armed flight trials of the first aircraft by AgustaWestland at the company factory in Somerset, United Kingdom.

According to Flight International, an Algerian Navy Super Lynx was pictured in flight trials while carrying a full load of eight Mokopa air-to-surface missiles made by South African arms manufacturer Denel Dynamics. According to United Nations data, Algeria last year received eight air-to-surface missiles/launchers from South Africa, which presumably were Mokopas.


----------



## Wasteland

HRK said:


> plz share the source link ...




AN/APG-68 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.es.northropgrumman.com/solutions/apg68/assets/APG68.pdf

APG-68 (V)9 Radars for Pakistan’s F-16s (updated)

APG-68(V)9 Radar for Block 50/52 F-16

F-16 Fighting Falcon Multirole Fighter - Airforce Technology

The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems - Norman Friedman - Google Books


----------



## HRK

Wasteland said:


> AN/APG-68 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://www.es.northropgrumman.com/solutions/apg68/assets/APG68.pdf
> 
> APG-68 (V)9 Radars for Pakistan’s F-16s (updated)
> 
> APG-68(V)9 Radar for Block 50/52 F-16
> 
> F-16 Fighting Falcon Multirole Fighter - Airforce Technology
> 
> The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems - Norman Friedman - Google Books



Dear, all are known sources and quoting the increase range of APG-68 (V) 9 in 30 to 33*% not in definitive figures *
So nothing new and the mystery of APG-68 (V) 9 range is still there.... anyway thnx for reply ....


----------



## Wasteland

Wikipedia says the range is 296 km on the right !

and this is not good enough i know, i have another source, but give me sometime to find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerians school girls parade during the african cultural event, in Algiers.*


----------



## Ceylal

*






The revolution was to return to the fundamentals and values that will transform the Algerian woman to rebuild a fate, and reconnect with the story line.*

The participation of women in the national liberation struggle, has distinguished itself in action taking up arms which mark a turning point in the evolution of the latter by the respect of others. Women will abandon the veil to the needs of the revolution because of the importance it stood at his eyes and the risk of death became to these Algerian daily sometimes leading their families in their wake facing a colonial entity determined to break the link between her and the man by the new reports. As the revolution it will develop in a greater need and a desire for freedom.

More than 50 years have passed, and the revolutionary woman was relegated to the background, but it is time to raise these women so brave and who illustrated the revolution by their courage and sacrifice. 

*Djamila Bouhired, the icon of the forgotten war in Algeria*
*Born into a middle class family of an Algerian father and a Tunisian mother, she is educated in the French school, she joined the National Liberation Front during his student years. * She later worked as a liaison officer, member the personal "bomb network" and assistant Yacef Saadi, head of the Autonomous Zone of Algiers during the Battle of Algiers. She filed on September 30, 1956, a bomb that does not explode in the lobby of Mauretania. She recruited Djamila Bouazza, which itself filed on January 26 following a very deadly bomb Coq Hardi. In April 1957, she was injured in a shootout and captured by paratroopers. It is suspected to be a bomb poseuse, charged for his actions, tortured and sentenced to death. His execution is stopped by a media campaign by Jacques Vergès and Georges Arnaud. They wrote a manifesto, published the same year by Editions de Minuit Pour Djamila Bouhired.

That is, with Henri Alleg's book The Question, one of the obvious that will alert the public about the mistreatment and torture inflicted by the army to Algerian fighters. To the international outcry over her sentence, she was finally pardoned and released in 1962. After her release, she worked with Jacques Vergès married in 1965- -that it on African Revolution, centered on African nationalist revolutions magazine. His marriage with Vergès, she had two children, Meriem and Liess Vergès. On 20 November 1995, it has a granddaughter, Fatima Nur Vergès-Habboub, her daughter and husband Meriem thereof, Fouad. His life was made into a film by Youssef Chahine in the film Djamilah, released in 1958. Chahine, to meet, to Algeria during the war of independence, but will not succeed.His journey is also mentioned in the first part of the film Terror's Advocate, dedicated to Jacques Vergès. It is distinguished by its discretion, away from the media, official circles and all places of power. 

*Chahida Raymonde Peschard said Taoues*

Born in Saida Eugene (Algiers) September 15, 1927, an activist of Communist Youth and the Algerian Communist Party, she joined during the War of Liberation Army of National Liberation in Kabylia wilaya III. On 26 November 1957 it fell, weapons in hand, at the age of 30 years, Raymonde Peschard with several of his companions at a place called NLA Draa Errih in Jebel Tafartas in the current province of Bordj Bou Arreridj in the wilaya III. 

*E'chahida Yamina said Uday Zoulikha*

This lady is a native of Hadjout. Ms. Yamina EchaÏb, called Zoulikha widow Larbi Uday, who spoke fluent French and had no face complex to Europeans, was able to realize his dream when the national liberation war was launched on November 1, 1954. The mother of three children toddler, she was illustrated by his fierce determination against the occupier, by directing men and women to the national cause, and using every trick to circumvent the ambush made by the colonial forces.

When the colonial authorities became aware of his role cherchelloise accredited to the population and its surroundings, so she decided to flee and join permanently underground. Captured October 15, 1957, he will be tortured for 10 days. She has never denounced these women and men who campaigned under his direction, in order to preserve the political-military organization. "Before us, his hands cuffed, said a witness, she spat in the face of a military captain and said: Look what the French soldiers from Algeria. "We have seen since that day," he says. On Tuesday, October 25, 1957 at 15h, Yamina Uday, called Zoulikha was executed. 

*Malika Gaïd and Naciba Malki said Chafika, peerless combatant*

Malika Gaïd who was born in 1934 in Belcourt Algiers. Ooriginaire of Timenguache, a village of Beni Yaala in the wilaya of Setif she died with weapons in hand in a cave hospital in the region near Iwakouren M'Chedallah. Malika Gaïd was a nurse in the ranks of the NLA but also a fighter. Malika Gaïd, like all combat who have sacrificed in the name of freedom has become part of the memory and will remain in the hearts of Algerians and Algerian. Another woman is shown by the bravery he is the Chahida Naciba Malki said Chafika. The latter was responsible for political-military sector (wilaya 4 Zone III region ... sector v). Zohra Bellechleb real name Naciba Malki was a nurse, but also a fighter.Chafika activated in Algiers in 1956. Following the strike of students and pupils, she was forced to join the maquis in the region of Zaccar then Ouarsenis. She fell on the battlefield in late 1959 in Zone 3, 4 wilaya; she was only 19 years after independence, the remains of his body were exhumed (1964) to be buried in the cemetery of El Kettar; the former rue Faidherbe in El Biar bears his name "MALKI Naciba" and the city Hydra Algiers. 

*The moudjahida Benbia Fatma Zohra*

Ms. Fatma Zohra Benbia Chaibedraa wife, born in Oran, at the age of 15 she joined the section of Muslim Scouts under the leadership of Shahid Boutlélis Hamou was a man of great integrity and a strong nationalist, later she joined a women's association in Oran where she became captain of a basketball team that wins the championship of Algeria. 
Outside of these actions, it was bound by the struggle for national liberation and working in secret as several other women, but its role was to help through the associations which were all shelters and blankets for the nationalists. Sociocultural barriers were rooted in attitudes and individual behavior.

Illiteracy was the primary factor impeding the empowerment of women and were the first victims of colonial barbarism and were forced to play several roles at once. His contribution was very important through the tasks she performed for the purposes of the Revolution, among them there were military activists who were women attached to the Army of National Liberation. It also had prisons that it was in Algeria or extérieur.Pendant the ceasefire, she opened a hospital in a mosque in Tijditt for the sick and the many victims of the OAS .she was designated after independence to represent the Algerian woman at the African level and made 2 missions in Mali and Congo where she was received by the President of the two countries. Founding member of the UNFA Mostaganem, the Algerian Red Crescent with Laredj Benrialty, and the first woman elected to the APW and the Board of Directors of Che Guevarra hospital.

*It happened one October 25, 1541, the defeat of Charles V in Algiers*


*

There 473 years, Charles V attacked Algiers in person at the head of a large army. Shipping will be a disaster and the Emperor leave El Djazaïr in loser, October 25, 1541.*


Justified by the religious wars of supremacy between Islam and Christianity, the Barbary piracy, piracy as Christian, fits into the context of warlike operations of both sides.Throughout the sixteenth century, Barbary piracy is sovereign throughout the Mediterranean and even beyond the Strait of Gibraltar and to Iceland. This piracy was in its infancy, a form of "jihad" against Christians who had driven from Spain: "After the fall of Granada in 1492, the Reconquista ended. Many Moors refuse to live in a Christian world and take refuge in North Africa, the base of their ancestors, with a heart full of resentment against Christianity, with a desire for revenge. On site, the Berber people suffer the defeat of Islam Andalusian. The Berber emotion, fueled by marabouts, says piracy, because unable to raise armies in the reconquest of Andalusia, the Moorish ships will spread terror and desolation on the Iberian coast."(Roland Courtinat)

Piracy become over the centuries "Robbery", supported or encouraged by various Deys of Algiers as a source of wealth for the Regency. And the fifteenth to the seventeenth century, all punitive operations attempted against the Regency of Algiers will prove disastrous, especially that of Charles V in 1541, which here is the story according to different sources.

These terrible pirates went so formidable, they stopped all trade in the Mediterranean; the whole of Europe suffered from their depredations. For this reason and certainly make up for recent losses by some brilliant action, Charles V decided to personally lead a decisive expedition against Algiers.

After five years of meticulous preparation, "a huge armada of 65 galleys and 450 troop transport ships, with 24,000 men of war ordered by the greatest Spanish masters, including Cortez the conqueror of Mexico, went to El Djazaïr. This army forces gathered many Christian countries: Spaniards, Germans, Sicilians ... The landing took place on October 23, 1541, near the mouth of the Oued Harrach Zl "(Mahfoud Keddache)

Muslims wanted to prevent them from landing, but the vessels fired against them from the sea and they left the field open to enemies who could come ashore. They spent the night near the town in a place called and H'ammah.

There was a major Turks, known as El-Hajj Bacha who resolved to attack the night Christians. It was opened the city gates, he took a flag in his hand and went with a large party of Muslims. The infidels did not doubted. Muslims threw confusion among them and fired a volley of guns at once. They also shot arrows which caused an extraordinary disorder. The king awoke with a start, called the largest and most familiar courtiers and said, "Is this what you should show me that Algerians do not take to this attack? See what they do tonight! "The Muslims entered the city after killing many enemies.(George Marsh)

The daybreak, Christians marched to the city and approached the walls. began to send them, ramparts, guns, bullets and arrows. That day Turkish soldiers came to battle and showed great value, among them El Bacha H'adj El H'adj Mami, Khidr, El H'adj Bekir, who fought until the night a fierce battle. The enemy returned to Ras Tafourah where they camped. They took all the hills and prepared to attack the city. They planted their banners deployed on the Koudiat es Saboun (Hill soap, Fort current Emperor), but the people were discharges from all sides and blows frequently arrived on the ships that were at sea.

The next evening a violent storm broke the cable ships. This storm is assigned, according to legend, Sidi Bou Gueddour "a marabout, who led throwing pots in the sea" (Mahfoud Keddache)

Other sources report the facts of Dada Ouali, holy man of Turkish origin, who "through the city to address the failing courage, entered the sea to the waist and hitting the stick he held in hand, raised the terrible storm "(George Marsh)

Agha Hassan took this climate providence to bring out his Janissaries and attack Christians. The storm increasingly strong, 140 vessels failed on the beach with all their supplies. The admiral who was called Andoria (Andrea Doria) had the troubled mind as all those on board ships. He retired to Cape Matifou and had to ask the emperor to abandon the siege. Especially since the side Koudiat Es Saboun, the fight was increasingly hard.

Charles V recognized the need to give in Algiers, who felt happy if he and his men could have survived. Time was short, because if people perished vessel on the shore, the army would have no way to return to his country.

The Emperor then left town and encamped near Wadi el Harrach. "Hunger pressed enemies: they ate 400 horses and spent the night in ******** of rain, while the Arabs and Kabyles throwing them balls and stones and attacked unexpectedly. "(George Marsh)

Attacks on Christian soldiers multiplied and many perished before arriving at Tementfous. Charles V stayed there a few days until the agitation of the sea was calmer. Then he boarded the vessels that remained, if repliât on Candle, but not finding his army supply, had to leave the port and go shabby in Cartagena.

The emperor lost a large number of warships and transport, large and small, galleys and afters, and 200 cannons. Moreover, he left many women and children who had come with him, their number is estimated at 1300. No horse returned, either, some died in battle, others were eaten.

This defeat was a huge sensation in Europe and an extraordinary echo in the Maghreb. The people cheering celebrated and celebrated the triumph of El Djazaïr for several days.

Agha Hassan sent to the Sublime Porte a detailed report on the defeat of Charles V and the Sultan appointed him report Pasha and governor of El Djazaïr. Which allowed him to extend his authority to other regions.

Synthesis ZM


Sources:


"The Barbary pirates in the Mediterranean sixteenth to the nineteenth century," Roland Courtinat.Editions Dualpha. , 2008.
"Algeria Algerians, from prehistory to 1954," Mahfoud Kaddache. Edif 2000 2003.
Article George Marsh in "El Djezaïr Sheets." July 1941. (Sources of the author: "Muslims Documents on the seat of Algiers by Charles V in 1541," a major study of MR Basset contained in the "Quarterly Bulletin of Geography and Archaeology" of the province of Oran, Volume X, 1890, page 171, which was based on the Manuscript Mehkeme obviously the work of an eyewitness whose parts are borrowed from the report that Hassan Agha sent to Constantinople)
Etching " _Shipping of Charles V. against Algiers "_ (Leon Galibert, p. 184)


----------



## Ceylal

*Facebookers replied to French assertion that the planners of the Tiguentourine attack were all killed but Belmokhtar, by challenging them to display the bodies..*









*The Mercedes factory complex in Tiaret officially opened.*


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal

Algeria has built a manufacturing electronic systems complex . It was inaugurated this Sunday at Sidi Bel Abbes by the Chief of Staff of the Army, General Ahmed Salah Gaïd. This plant is an Algerian-German joint venture. 

SCAFSE the main aim to meet the needs of the ANP in electronic systems, namely "terrestrial monitoring and detection" (radar) "systems and surveillance sensors" (opto-electronic systems) and radio communication systems.


----------



## ss22

up to you to count how many Mig25 ....

L'Algérie se dote d'un système de brouillage innovant 




Selon une dépêche de RIA Novosti, l'Algérie et l'Inde auraient acquis des systèmes Krashua 4, fabriqués par KRET (groupement de production radio électronique) et distribué par Rostec.
L'ANP aurait déboursé la bagatelle de 80 millions de dollars pour acquérir ce système qui permet de brouiller les systèmes radars des avions ennemis ainsi que la création d'une bulle électronique imperméable aux fréquences GPS et aux équipements de détection adverse. En substance, le Krashua 4, qui est un système de guerre électronique, une fois déployé empêche les missiles de croisières, les bombes à guidage GPS et les avions de trouver des cibles sur une zone donnée. Cette zone pouvant avoir un rayon de 150 à 300 Km. Il représente une brique en plus dans le système de défense anti-aérien Algérien.Ce système de brouillage est considéré aussi comme une mesure de protection contre les Awacs, les E8 J-Star et les drones de reconnaissance les plus performants. Ces derniers peuvent êtres interceptés ou se crasher à cause de la perte de transmission avec leurs opérateurs.
Le transfert d'une technologie aussi sensible et récente par la Russie vers un pays comme l'Algérie (le système n'a été introduit dans les forces Russes que quelques mois auparavant), est une preuve de l'évolution des relations stratégiques entre les deux pays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Wasteland

ss22 said:


> up to you to count how many Mig25 ....




Well, it doesn't matter if they are old, they are still a very capable fighter jets, the Iraqi Mig-25 shot down an American F-18 during Iraq war, so, if that shitty old Iraqi Mig-25 and a noob pilot was able to shoot down an F-18 with a BVR missile, imagine what can the up-to-date better trained Algerian pilots do with the Mig-25's ! and they are more advanced than Iraqi Mig-25's, since Algerian military knows very well how to maintain the health and fighting capability of their equipment and upgrading it, while the Iraqi's didn't even know how to refuel their jets or the basic maintenance stuff, or even know how to fly the jets, however, they did succeed to shoot down an advanced American fighter jet with an out-dated Mig-25 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Wasteland said:


> Well, it doesn't matter if they are old, they are still a very capable fighter jets, the Iraqi Mig-25 shot down an American F-18 during Iraq war, so, if that shitty old Iraqi Mig-25 and a noob pilot was able to shoot down an F-18 with a BVR missile, imagine what can the up-to-date better trained Algerian pilots do with the Mig-25's ! and they are more advanced than Iraqi Mig-25's, since Algerian military knows very well how to maintain the health and fighting capability of their equipment and upgrading it, while the Iraqi's didn't even know how to refuel their jets or the basic maintenance stuff, or even know how to fly the jets, however, they did succeed to shoot down an advanced American fighter jet with an out-dated Mig-25 !



That noob pilot had years of experience fighting Iran and dealing with the F-14 with it's AIM-54A long range missile, I wouldn't call that an unexperienced pilot. They knew how to fly and how to refuel, the only thing that they lacked is sufficient training due to high time pressure but some made up for the lack of training through experience in warfare, which made some aces as well.


As of today the MIG-31 still poses a danger, MIG-25 did in 1990 but we're 24 years further today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Well, it doesn't matter if they are old, they are still a very capable fighter jets, the Iraqi Mig-25 shot down an American F-18 during Iraq war, so, if that shitty old Iraqi Mig-25 and a noob pilot was able to shoot down an F-18 with a BVR missile, imagine what can the up-to-date better trained Algerian pilots do with the Mig-25's ! and they are more advanced than Iraqi Mig-25's, since Algerian military knows very well how to maintain the health and fighting capability of their equipment and upgrading it, while the Iraqi's didn't even know how to refuel their jets or the basic maintenance stuff, or even know how to fly the jets, however, they did succeed to shoot down an advanced American fighter jet with an out-dated Mig-25 !



You must have came down from an LSD trip...Couple of weeks ago, the Algerian air force is an outdated force equipped with old craft fit to the junkyard, piloted by bus drivers and today, the AAF is very capable....Glad you came to your senses, but your credibility is shot....I will give you a thank, you past your first AAA meeting test.


----------



## Barmaley

Ceylal, do you have photos of Algerian T-72 equipment with "Relikt" ERA?


----------



## Ceylal

Barmaley said:


> Ceylal, do you have photos of Algerian T-72 equipment with "Relikt" ERA?


Most of the T-72 have been updated to T-90 format..I will make an inquiry to aficionado friends back home and get back to you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Zeiss complex in Sidi Belabes, Algeria*





*First international expo on drones, Oran, Algeria*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


>





When the fck did they get that heli ?


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> When the fck did they get that heli ?


When you were busy getting reamed by a smicar...


----------



## Wasteland

Did you think i will not understand your slang words ? LOL


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Did you think i will not understand your slang words ? LOL


I guessed you would....that was my intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

Wasteland said:


> Did you think i will not understand your slang words ? LOL


hi freind

so what do you think about ?:

- 02 LPD SAN GEORGIO ( with ASTER15 and AMPAR radar )
- 04 Meko A200 (with 250 km antiship missile )
- 06 C28A corvett (with 180km ASM)
- 02 Tiger Corvett 
- 03 upgraded corvett ( with 50km torpedo missile )
- 03 upgraded nanushka ( with 16 Kh35)
- 04 djebel chnaoua class corvett ( with 04 120 km ASM)

do nato will make a road trip with algeria like with lybia ?

sorry I forgot a very important thing 
- 06 kilo sub (with SS-N-27A )


----------



## Ceylal

ss22
08 kilo sub


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> ss22
> 08 kilo sub




Where exactly did you get that ?! they are 4 subs, and 2 more are still on order.

Algeria looking to procure two additional Improved Kilo Project 636M Diesel Submarines from Russia

Алжир заказал Рособоронэкспорту две подводные лодки | KM.RU

http://www.armstrade.org/files/analytics/315.pdf

Member "ss22" the Meko A200 is still under construction, and the Tigr, C28A, and the 2 kilo subs are also still under construction. All the equipment will be in Algeria by the beginning of 2017


----------



## Ceylal

Barmaley said:


> Ceylal, do you have photos of Algerian T-72 equipment with "Relikt" ERA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

hmmm, that's pretty nice, looking awesome. did they add guided shell capability in the upgrade ? such as that in the T-90 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> hmmm, that's pretty nice, looking awesome. did they add guided shell capability in the upgrade ? such as that in the T-90 ?


The ANP T 62's had a similar system in the middle of 70's...They upgraded the T-72 to the T-90 SA format...A new batch of T90 SM is on its way too.

*BMP 1 upgrade*








*The DZ Kilos*








*A DZ submarine launching a missile
[video]












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal How many more submarines are on order and you said Tiger class corvettes are not coming


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal How many more submarines are on order and you said Tiger class corvettes are not coming


4 SM
And the Tigr class corvettes (2) are firmly on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Ceylal said:


> The ANP T 62's had a similar system in the middle of 70's...They upgraded the T-72 to the T-90 SA format...A new batch of T90 SM is on its way too.
> 
> *BMP 1 upgrade*
> View attachment 139114
> 
> View attachment 139115



Won't the BMPs become "Berezhok" ?


----------



## Ceylal

Gabriel92 said:


> Won't the BMPs become "Berezhok" ?


It was chosen over ATE.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> 4 SM
> And the Tigr class corvettes (2) are firmly on the table.


Man I am loving it you are growing strong and on paper who is your enemy no 1 officially ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Man I am loving it you are growing strong and on paper who is your enemy no 1 officially ?



Algeria was always a land of navies. Algeria does not have an ennemi, she bordering instable countries that can't men their borders. There is also the nineties and the embargo she was put under when Russia was weak. Algeria learned to be pro-active and count on her own abilities. Algerian army is doing exactly that, adopting to new situation as they evolved.


----------



## Ceylal

*The maquette of the heavily armed MEKO A-200 AN*












*USAF C130 J in Algiers *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Rescue Op at Boumerdes...




















*These are not ISIS or AQMI, they villagers that took up arms to defend their homes ant turned the tide against terrorism financed and armed by middle eastern states in the 90's.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 139224


It's T-72M1 with Kotakt-V ERA.

I'm talking about upgraded T-72M1M with "relikt" ERA instaled on the hull. Like this one, I though Algerian Army use them.


----------



## Ceylal

Barmaley said:


> It's T-72M1 with Kotakt-V ERA.
> 
> I'm talking about upgraded T-72M1M with "relikt" ERA instaled on the hull. Like this one, I though Algerian Army use them.



this one does look Algerian tank. Let me contact Lamine, and found out from him..since he is the one behind the picture..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

At Tamenrasset


----------



## Ceylal

@Barmal
It is the kotakt ERA that is used..another pic..





The long reach of the Algerian 454 electronic squadron


----------



## ss22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

beach craft Athos..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian troops in the south..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*







MARPOL 2014 , TAKEN PLACE THIS LAST THURSDAY , MILES OF THE PORT OF ALGIERS DURING THE 5 & 5 NAVAL EXERCICES.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayhawk

Awsumn pictures Ceylal. Does Algeria have any plan to join up with GCC military force?


----------



## Ceylal

saad_hawk said:


> Awsumn pictures Ceylal. Does Algeria have any plan to join up with GCC military force?


Thanks..
To reply to your question the answer is no. But Algeria will certainly be there with Egypt if a war is forced on Arab land, like she did en 67 and 73.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

First Algerian supersonic target drone's production slated for 2016 thru a partnership with South Africa.


----------



## aliaselin

@Ceylal there is rumor saying a delegation of Algeria having been visiting China, do you have any formal news about it?


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> @Ceylal there is rumor saying a delegation of Algeria having been visiting China, do you have any formal news about it?


I think they are after two systems (I still have to confirm this) , the Xianlong UAV and the J20 and associated equipments and technologies.
Performance of Ylong in the Algerian squadron was deemed very impressive and helped tremendously in keeping a watching eye and destroying targets with pinpoint accuracy,on the the Malian, Nigerian borders and in Libya proper.









[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Circaete 2014 , Med Sea 5x5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> I think they are after two systems (I still have to confirm this) , the Xianlong UAV and the J20 and associated equipments and technologies.
> Performance of Ylong in the Algerian squadron was deemed very impressive and helped tremendously in keeping a watching eye and destroying targets with pinpoint accuracy,on the the Malian, Nigerian borders and in Libya proper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]



More rumors come. One of the weapon Algeria may have ordered is WS-43, you can see it from the video 
中国超暴力防务系统亮相 曝光大批敏感参数 - 搜狐视频
start from 2:30, also it showed CH-4 starting from 3:10


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> More rumors come. One of the weapon Algeria may have ordered is WS-43, you can see it from the video
> 中国超暴力防务系统亮相 曝光大批敏感参数 - 搜狐视频
> start from 2:30, also it showed CH-4 starting from 3:10


 Awsome !
That will complement the CH-4 and give the Algerian army a lethal long reach without putting her troops at risk.


----------



## Ceylal

An AAF mig 25, crashed yesterday ,in the training polygone of Hassi Behbah. The pilot ejected safely. This is the second aircraft that crashed in the last two months.

*The Algerian Air force :part 1
[video]




Part 2

[video]



*


----------



## Ceylal

The last acquisition of the AAF
https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=265f277ad814464a19a27deb832c5c53&oe=54D17C44
https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=39344a768fabc7b7260efdebfb0fd36e&oe=54E384E3
https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=9aac000aa419515364f14c37b033a391&oe=54E36966


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria's air defence.*
[video]



*Missile launch from the modernised Nanuchka 901*

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=942d2285fb22e95d022596e180ec9f90&oe=551FA7D0
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1427494652_7e45332f9c945b47daa0ba172ed26e2d
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1427494652_7e45332f9c945b47daa0ba172ed26e2d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

AAF Aerial MIG29s ballet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Kalaat beni Abbes new pictures..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Police helo at the makam echahid...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The AAF Mig29s ballet continues....Gorgeous and deadly air bad boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messomorto



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The future algerian Meko 200, tests the waters..













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

В 2015 году начнется строительство серии подводных лодок для ВМС Алжира
*Moscow. December 30. Interfax-AVN - In 2015, the "Admiralty Shipyards" (part of the United Shipbuilding Corporation) will begin construction next series of submarines of Project 636 "Varshavyanka", this time for the Navy of Algeria, said Tuesday "Interfax-AVN" in the shipbuilding industry . 
"It is expected the construction of two diesel-electric submarines (SSK) Project 636 for the Navy of Algeria," - said the official. According to him, their transfer to the customer will be held until 2018.
Currently, the "Admiralty Shipyards" perform contracts for the construction of six diesel-electric submarines of Project 636 for the Russian Black Sea Fleet and six submarines of the same project for the Navy in Vietnam. 
It was reported earlier that the contract for the construction of two diesel-electric submarines Navy Algeria was signed in the past year. Its cost is estimated at more than $ 1.2 billion. 

Algerian Navy SM at sea...*




Algerian Navy SM, in a Russian port..









Первые поставки на экспорт модернизированных тяжелых вертолетов Ми-26Т2 начнутся в 2015 году
31.12.2014 11:51:58
Москва. 31 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ОАО "Роствертол" (входит в холдинг "Вертолеты России") в 2015 году начинает поставки на экспорт глубоко модернизированного тяжелого транспортного вертолета в модификации Ми-26Т2, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.


The first export deliveries of upgraded heavy Mi-26T2 will begin in 2015
31.12.2014 11:51:58
*Moscow. December 31st. Interfax-AVN - "Rostvertol" (part of the holding "Russian Helicopters") in 2015, starts export deliveries deeply modernized heavy transport helicopter Mi-26T2 modification, "Interfax-AVN" a source in the military-industrial complex. 
"Rostvertol "put foreign customer in the first quarter of 2015 the first of the ordered batch of Mi-26T2" - a spokesman said. 
According to him, the entire batch of Mi-26T2 foreign customer will be delivered before the end of March 2016. 
The interviewee noted that in 2015 on "Rostvertol" will be issued in parallel Mi-26 in different versions for the Russian Air Force and foreign customers. In particular, China built helicopters Mi-26TC version. In total in 2015 will be released about 7-8 Mi-26 in various modifications , the spokesman said. 
"Who is" Rostvertol "is going to the fourth Mi-26TC for China with the delivery, most likely in the third quarter of 2015. With several countries are negotiating the possibility of supplying additional Mi-26, the source said. 
Earlier it was reported that the tests of the Mi-26T2 conducted in preparation for delivery to Algeria six helicopters of this type. Deliveries of the helicopters in the base versions of the Mi-26 Russian state arms program provided for the period up to 2020. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

@Ceylal 
I'm glad that you're back from ban, man. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Barmaley

The first Mi-26T2 for Algerian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

"The Peoples National Army (PNA) is the armed forces of the People's Democratic Republic of Algeria. Algeria has a large and reasonably well-equipped military to counter* foreign* and domestic threats" 
6 billion is a big number 
what foreign threats does Algeria face???


----------



## Ceylal

Winchester said:


> "The Peoples National Army (PNA) is the armed forces of the People's Democratic Republic of Algeria. Algeria has a large and reasonably well-equipped military to counter* foreign* and domestic threats"
> 6 billion is a big number
> what foreign threats does Algeria face???


In reality Algeria doesn't have a known foe per say, but in the 90's we faced what Syria is facing now with the same actors on top of a world embargo. The last world events, ie in Libya, Mali and Tunisia has changed the area completely. In 7 borders that Algeria share , only one is safe all the others are unstable and with respective country unable to secure them...It is for the first time that Algerian forces are deployed in all the 7 borders.
The defence budget is more than twice the number you mentioned and is climbing gradually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Its cost is estimated at more than $ 1.2 billion.


1.2 billion for two kilos that amount at least brings 3 kilos!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> 1.2 billion for two kilos that amount at least brings 3 kilos!!!.



I personally think as well as others in the "know" is for 4 four SM.










Algerian soldiers in the southern border




C28A in China.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> C28A in China.


So how much you paid for the C28A if you know.

Start thinking that there is a big corruption in Algeria.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> So how much you paid for the C28A if you know.
> 
> Start thinking that there is a big corruption in Algeria.


We may never know the cost of each C28A, the lid on what China signed on will be kept tight. Hard to say if there is corruption or not, since the contracts are state to state with no intermediaries. the same with Russia.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I personally think as well as others in the "know" is for 4 four SM.
> 
> View attachment 180422
> View attachment 180423
> View attachment 180425
> Algerian soldiers in the southern border
> View attachment 180426
> 
> C28A in China.
> View attachment 180427


Are you getting two more submarines ? that will make total of 6 and change Gun of your soldiers


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PRC2025

Winchester said:


> "
> what foreign threats does Algeria face???



The defence budget and everything else related to fighting against terrorism, equals a budget of 20 billion USD for 2015:

I quote - article from China - 31st December 2014 (Three days ago)

*Defense and security sectors were allowed a budget worth nearly 20 billion dollars, to face security challenges, including terrorism and organized crime.*

Algeria president signs Budget Law for 2015 - China.org.cn

Who's Algeria's enemy/enemies ? Regime in Morocco (that is occupying Western Sahara, which is the same way Israel is terrorizing Palestine), and there is always Imperial NATO Terrorist Alliance that destroyed Iraq and Libya - and is destroying Syria by proxies. They already tried once in the 1990s, and they would propably try again, just as they tried twice to destroy Iraq (1991 and 2003) before it was done. Also the same way Libya was bombed (first in 1986, then in 2011, before the country was destroyed).

So I hope that answered your question regarding Algeria's enemies.



Malik Alashter said:


> So how much you paid for the C28A if you know.
> .



Around 150 million USD for each is the estimate. Type 054A frigate costs around 250 million USD, and C28A is slightly below Type 054A, but it will feature many of 054A components and capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Vintage photo of an SU7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Zarvan said:


> Are you getting two more submarines ? that will make total of 6 and change Gun of your soldiers



Yes, two more Improved Kilo-class are on order - when delivered, there will be total of six (6) of them.

Algeria orders two Kilo submarines from Russia | defenceWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

PRC2025 said:


> The defence budget and everything else related to fighting against terrorism, equals a budget of 20 billion USD for 2015:
> 
> 
> Algeria president signs Budget Law for 2015 - China.org.cn
> 
> Who's Algeria's enemy/enemies ? Regime in Morocco (that is occupying Western Sahara, which is the same way Israel is terrorizing Palestine), and there is always Imperial NATO Terrorist Alliance that destroyed Iraq and Libya - and is destroying Syria by proxies.


Algeria doesn't consider Morocco as an enemy although Morocco does consider Algeria as an enemy and all her actions for the past 15 years are anything but friendly, from drug dumping to abating terrorism. Morocco was also given the same role by the GCC as they did to Jordan to destabilize the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Ceylal said:


> Algeria doesn't consider Morocco as an enemy although Morocco does consider Algeria as an enemy and all her actions for the past 15 years are anything but friendly, from drug dumping to abating terrorism. Morocco was also given the same role by the GCC as they did to Jordan to destabilize the region.



Yes, you're right. I forgot for a second to mention the terrorist epi-center itself - the GCC. And Morocco is also declared as U.S. major non-NATO ally (MNNA).

Algeria has to continue to build up it's arsenal, and continue to develop it's strategic partnership with China, Russia and other Algeria-friendly nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> We may never know the cost of each C28A, the lid on what China signed on will be kept tight. Hard to say if there is corruption or not, since the contracts are state to state with no intermediaries. the same with Russia.


OK, the deal is we have Vietnam who puchased 6 for 2 billions that.s 333 million a piece. There may be something hidden in that deal.
any way Algeria bulding its power in silent which is good for it except there air force still small share us some info if there is new deal for the airforce thanks.


----------



## mike2000

Ceylal said:


> *The future algerian Meko 200, tests the waters..
> View attachment 161498
> 
> View attachment 161499
> View attachment 161500
> View attachment 161502
> *


Nice one, looks great. when will this join the Algerian navy?


----------



## PRC2025

mike2000 said:


> Nice one, looks great. when will this join the Algerian navy?


C28A is joining in the summer (the first one). Second one, later this year. First MEKO will join by the end of 2015.

LPD will join the fleet this April of 2015 - and 5th Kilo-class SSK will be delivered sometime next year.



mike2000 said:


> Nice one, looks great. when will this join the Algerian navy?





Malik Alashter said:


> OK, the deal is we have Vietnam who puchased 6 for 2 billions that.s 333 million a piece. There may be something hidden in that deal.
> any way Algeria bulding its power in silent which is good for it except there air force still small share us some info if there is new deal for the airforce thanks.



Air Force is small, but it's working. It's not like other states in the Middle East that have like 200 "shiny toys" and berely 20% of them actually ready for combat - and totally dependent of the Western assistance.

Algeria has 44 Su-30MKA which are modern, and 16 advanced Yak-130 trainers. MiG-29, Su-24 and MiG-25 will be replaced in a few years, as the air force is looking into different aircraft - everything from Su-35 to JF-17 upgraded blocks.

Furthermore, Russia is estimating that Algeria will be customer for their PAK-FA sometime between 2025 - 2030. But in the meantime, Algeria will get other aircraft. They are looking at Su-34 aswell (to replace Su-24).

Don't forget that Algeria has S-300PMU2 strategic SAMs, with 200 KM range, so they are very deadly. No other Arab or Muslim country has that system, except Azerbaidsjan that has two of them, but Algeria has more (between 4 and 6). When S-400 is released for exports, Algeria will also target these systems and buy them - again being most likely the only one getting them - besides possibly China, India and Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000

PRC2025 said:


> C28A is joining in the summer (the first one). Second one, later this year. First MEKO will join by the end of 2015.
> 
> LPD will join the fleet this April of 2015 - and 5th Kilo-class SSK will be delivered sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force is small, but it's working. It's not like other states in the Middle East that have like 200 "shiny toys" and berely 20% of them actually ready for combat - and totally dependent of the Western assistance.
> 
> Algeria has 44 Su-30MKA which are modern, and 16 advanced Yak-130 trainers. MiG-29, Su-24 and MiG-25 will be replaced in a few years, as the air force is looking into different aircraft - everything from Su-35 to JF-17 upgraded blocks.
> 
> Furthermore, Russia is estimating that Algeria will be customer for their PAK-FA sometime between 2025 - 2030. But in the meantime, Algeria will get other aircraft. They are looking at Su-34 aswell (to replace Su-24).
> 
> Don't forget that Algeria has S-300PMU2 strategic SAMs, with 200 KM range, so they are very deadly. No other Arab or Muslim country has that system, except Azerbaidsjan that has two of them, but Algeria has more (between 4 and 6). When S-400 is released for exports, Algeria will also target these systems and buy them - again being most likely the only one getting them - besides possibly China, India and Vietnam.



Cool , Algeria seems to be arming itself quite well these coming years. And you people seem to be procuring your weapons from several different sources i.e Russia, Germany, France, Italy, China, U.S(not sure), Britain. 

ALso it seems Algeria has issues/problems/rivalry with Morocco. I noticed both of you are by far the largest importers of weapons in Africa, with over 50% of the continents arms imports. Thats like an arms race if you ask me. 

Morocco, Algeria, Top Africa’s Arms Importers: Report | Morocco World News


----------



## ss22

PRC2025 said:


> C28A is joining in the summer (the first one). Second one, later this year. First MEKO will join by the end of 2015.
> 
> LPD will join the fleet this April of 2015 - and 5th Kilo-class SSK will be delivered sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force is small, but it's working. It's not like other states in the Middle East that have like 200 "shiny toys" and berely 20% of them actually ready for combat - and totally dependent of the Western assistance.
> 
> Algeria has 44 Su-30MKA which are modern, and 16 advanced Yak-130 trainers. MiG-29, Su-24 and MiG-25 will be replaced in a few years, as the air force is looking into different aircraft - everything from Su-35 to JF-17 upgraded blocks.
> 
> Furthermore, Russia is estimating that Algeria will be customer for their PAK-FA sometime between 2025 - 2030. But in the meantime, Algeria will get other aircraft. They are looking at Su-34 aswell (to replace Su-24).
> 
> Don't forget that Algeria has S-300PMU2 strategic SAMs, with 200 KM range, so they are very deadly. No other Arab or Muslim country has that system, except Azerbaidsjan that has two of them, but Algeria has more (between 4 and 6). When S-400 is released for exports, Algeria will also target these systems and buy them - again being most likely the only one getting them - besides possibly China, India and Vietnam.


hi 
I still ask , 
how many aircrafts should we have to donot be considerer as small air force ?!!!!!.?
300, 600 or maybe 2000 like US air force ....
I repeat 
1- spain : 82 f18 + 43 typhoon =125
2- italy : 80 tornado + 72 typhoon = 150
3- germany : 80 tonado + 120 typhoon = 200

4 - algeria: 44 Su30 + 40 mig29 + 22 Nig25 + 32 Su24 ( + 36 Su30 + 32 Su34 ordred) =140 
we are almost equal to italy and spain ; so why we are considred small?
and for your information if AAF considers mig21 and mig23 in its inventory we will have almost 440 air craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ss22 said:


> hi
> I still ask ,
> how many aircrafts should we have to donot be considerer as small air force ?!!!!!.?
> 300, 600 or maybe 2000 like US air force ....
> I repeat
> 1- spain : 82 f18 + 43 typhoon =125
> 2- italy : 80 tornado + 72 typhoon = 150
> 3- germany : 80 tonado + 120 typhoon = 200
> 
> 4 - algeria: 44 Su30 + 40 mig29 + 22 Nig25 + 32 Su24 ( + 36 Su30 + 32 Su34 ordred) =140
> we are almost equal to italy and spain ; so why we are considred small?
> and for your information if AAF considers mig21 and mig23 in its inventory we will have almost 440 air craft


Well I thing at least 250 to 300 would make really good Air Force


----------



## ss22

ss22 said:


> hi
> I still ask ,
> how many aircrafts should we have to donot be considerer as small air force ?!!!!!.?
> 300, 600 or maybe 2000 like US air force ....
> I repeat
> 1- spain : 82 f18 + 43 typhoon =125
> 2- italy : 80 tornado + 72 typhoon = 150
> 3- germany : 80 tonado + 120 typhoon = 200
> 
> 4 - algeria: 44 Su30 + 40 mig29 + 22 Nig25 + 32 Su24 ( + 36 Su30 + 32 Su34 ordred) =140
> we are almost equal to italy and spain ; so why we are considred small?
> and for your information if AAF considers mig21 and mig23 in its inventory we will have almost 440 air craft









ss22 said:


>


pakistan 
what pakistan really have ?!!!!!
60F16 almost all block15 updated last years by TAI
and infinity of mirage 3,5
and all the parc of chinnese retired f7(mig21)

do uou really consider this strong air force 
stop kiding ....










its a gift for you brother " CHEB KHALED clip"


----------



## Frogman

> Air Force is small, but it's working. It's not like other states in the Middle East that have like 200 "shiny toys" and berely 20% of them actually ready for combat - and totally dependent of the Western assistance.



The arrogance.

Any other ME nation operating western aircraft will always have higher operational readiness than the AAF. The reason is simple, the service life of eastern air frames and engines isn't as long their western counterparts, meaning the AAF will either resort to flying less (Nato standards being around or above 200 hours a year depending on type) or accepting that the service life of their new aircraft will be shorter than what the Russians have stated.

The eastern aircraft in the AAFs inventory will spend more time undergoing overhauls and engine replacements (meaning less flying time) and thus the combat (or operational) readiness of the AAF will not be comparable to that of any other force in the region operating western air craft.

As for being totally dependent on western assistance, the AAF is more so reliant on eastern assistance, as it also lacks the facilities and the infrastructure to overhaul its air crafts or produce spare parts, whereas some of the forces in the region have some of these capabilities or are actively pursuing them. On a side note, I have seen more foreign contractors and advisors pictured in this thread than any of the others on this section. 



> Don't forget that Algeria has S-300PMU2 strategic SAMs, with 200 KM range, so they are very deadly. No other Arab or Muslim country has that system, except Azerbaidsjan that has two of them, but Algeria has more (between 4 and 6).



Egypt now operates the S-300VM (V4). 

Algeria lacks a modern multilayered air defence system, apart from the S-300 and Pantsir (plus the upgraded Shilka in some cases) the rest of the SAM systems are obsolete (and were second rate 50 years ago to begin with). modern short/medium range low/medium altitude platforms (Buk and Tor etc.) would have been ideal.



> pakistan
> what pakistan really have ?!!!!!
> 60F16 almost all block15 updated last years by TAI
> and infinity of mirage 3,5
> and all the parc of chinnese retired f7(mig21)
> 
> do uou really consider this strong air force
> stop kiding ....



Again, arrogant and totally wrong.

Pakistan understands the modern combat environment which requires combined arms operations in a net centric environment. Algeria does not, hence the lack of dedicated AWAC/ELINT/SIGNIT and maritime patrol air craft and recon satellites. 

Pakistan also has some of the best trained pilots and airmen in the world as a result of decades of combat experience (of which the AAF has none) and exercises with some of the worlds best AFs. However, unlike some of the worlds other top AFs that have not seen combat such as the Singaporean AF the AAF has isolated itself from the world, it does not participate in large scale international exercises which simulate realistic warfare scenarios. 

However, you're rapidly adding potent platforms and are steadily learning what is required in the modern battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Frogman said:


> The arrogance.
> 
> Any other ME nation operating western aircraft will always have higher operational readiness than the AAF. The reason is simple, the service
> 
> As for being totally dependent on western assistance, the AAF is more so reliant on eastern assistance, as it also lacks the facilities and the infrastructure to overhaul its air crafts or produce spare parts, whereas some of the forces in the region have some of these capabilities or are actively pursuing them. On a side note, I have seen more foreign contractors and advisors pictured in this thread than any of the others on this section.
> 
> Egypt now operates the S-300VM (V4).
> 
> Algeria lacks a modern multilayered air defence system, apart from the S-300 and Pantsir (plus the upgraded Shilka in some cases) the rest of the SAM systems are obsolete (and were second rate 50 years ago to begin with). modern short/medium range low/medium altitude platforms (Buk and Tor etc.



Lol, arrogance ? The only arrogance I have noticed is the one from you and other GCC fanboys. I have no reason to be arrogant at all - I am just stating the facts.

It is well-known that several Arab countries with their air forces does not have high combat readiness - and they are massively dependent on Western assistance.

You shouldn't worry about AAF at all. Your air force should rather worry about Israel - which can rape your air force in a couple of days (as always, no matter what fighters Egypt might have).

Algeria on the other hand is concentrated on terrorism, defending it's air space, having a "eye" on the regime in Morocco, and building its air force with its own pace.

Afterall, Algeria at least have their own money (190 billion USD in reserves) compared to another certain country that has to wait for the money from GCC terrorist regimes to fund their weapons purchases.

You don't understand what "reliant" means. It means that the West - or the U.S. especially will always choose Israel over any of your other states in the Middle East. Meaning, that you can never use your air force against Israel FREELY, EVER - because the U.S. would do what they did to Iran after 1979 and Venezuela since the 1990s. Full-scale embargo and sanctions on any possible Western tech or spare parts for their Western aircraft (Iranian F-14s and Venezuelan F-16s).

Algeria on the other hand doesn't need to "watch out" for Israel, as they're too far away, so that's not Algeria's problem. That should be Egypt, Jordan and GCC's problem - if they can soon stop killing other secular states in the Middle East by supporting terrorist groups.

Second of all - Algeria would never be sanctioned by Russia on any spare parts or the aircraft as Algeria does NOT have ANY Russian ally that Algeria has "problems" with. The only problems Algeria has with are U.S./Western allies + islamic terrorism, thus Russia or China have ZERO reason to sanction Algeria in any way. 

Russia or China will never choose Morocco over Algeria, or Libya (whatever is left of it) over Algeria or France over Algeria - especially after what France did now to Russia regarding it's Mistral deal.

So Algeria has nothing to worry about in this regard. Your Western-dominated air force on the other hand should worry, as it can NEVER be used FULLY against your main enemy - Israel.

Yes, Egypt operates now S-300 VM, you can THANK Russia for that. Finally you have a SAM now that can be used freely, and won't be sanctioned by the U.S. 

How nice of the U.S. to finally deliver some Apaches to you, they were holding back now for a while, until the last week or so, lol lol.

Furthermore I was talking about S-300PMU2 and not S-300VM. Most prefer to receive PMU2 over VM version. Iran didn't wanted VM version either, when they were offered that instead of PMU2, last year.

And S-400 is something Egypt is never going to get, but Algeria will. Same goes for PAK-FA fighter which Russia plans to export to Algeria when the time comes. I cannot see that Egypt will be allowed to operate PAK-FA or F-35 about 10 years from now on.

So S-300PMU2 with Pantsir S-1 is very good for now as it is, while S-400 will be offered very soon. It's always nice to have over 190 billion USD in cash you know. I guess that should be enough for a few S-400 ? LOOL 

Negotiations with Russia over setting up service centers for S-400 in Algeria is under discussion.

I quote:

*Russian air defense systems manufacturer Almaz-Antei is in talks over setting up service centers in Algeria, Vietnam, India and China, a company official said at the Oboronexpo 2014 arms exhibition on Friday.*
*
TASS: Russia - Russia's latest air defense system S-400 licensed for export*

Anyway, good luck with your Egyptian Air Force against superior Israeli air power with Israeli-upgraded F-35s + Israeli subs with cruise-missiles. I am sure Egyptian Air Force will last about six days as they did last time.


----------



## Frogman

> Lol, arrogance ? The only arrogance I have noticed is the one from you and other GCC fanboys. I have no reason to be arrogant at all - I am just stating the facts.



So, stating that you will have to sacrifice flying hours as a result of eastern air frames and engines is not stating facts?



> It is well-known that several Arab countries with their air forces does not have high combat readiness - and they are massively dependent on Western assistance.



That may be so, but their is nothing pointing to Algeria being an exception to that rule. There is however evidence (the aircraft you fly) which points to you being an example.

Following Russian doctrine and using eastern aircraft will only ever result in lower combat readiness and combat effectiveness. The Russians remain in a rut with a large percentage of its AF, Navy, and Army unoperational.



> You shouldn't worry about AAF at all. Your air force should rather worry about Israel - which can rape your air force in a couple of days (as always, no matter what fighters Egypt might have).



OK.



> Algeria on the other hand is concentrated on terrorism, defending it's air space, having a "eye" on the regime in Morocco, and building its air force with its own pace.



As it should be.



> Afterall, Algeria at least have their own money (190 billion USD in reserves) compared to another certain country that has to wait for the money from GCC terrorist regimes to fund their weapons purchases.



OK.



> You don't understand what "reliant" means. It means that the West - or the U.S. especially will always choose Israel over any of your other states in the Middle East. Meaning, that you can never use your air force against Israel FREELY, EVER - because the U.S. would do what they did to Iran after 1979 and Venezuela since the 1990s. Full-scale embargo and sanctions on any possible Western tech or spare parts for their Western aircraft (Iranian F-14s and Venezuelan F-16s).



Soviets were not the most reliable partners either, nor are the current day Russians.



> Algeria on the other hand doesn't need to "watch out" for Israel, as they're too far away, so that's not Algeria's problem. That should be Egypt, Jordan and GCC's problem - if they can soon stop killing other secular states in the Middle East by supporting terrorist groups



OK.



> Second of all - Algeria would never be sanctioned by Russia on any spare parts or the aircraft as Algeria does NOT have ANY Russian ally that Algeria has "problems" with. The only problems Algeria has with are U.S./Western allies + islamic terrorism, thus Russia or China have ZERO reason to sanction Algeria in any way.



I'm sure the eastern block nations felt that way.



> Yes, Egypt operates now S-300 VM, you can THANK Russia for that. Finally you have a SAM now that can be used freely, and won't be sanctioned by the U.S.



Apart from the PAC-3 nothing in the EAD inventory could be affected by US sanctions. Everything can be used freely.



> How nice of the U.S. to finally deliver some Apaches to you, they were holding back now for a while, until the last week or so, lol lol.



Egypt already operated 35 AH-64D helicopters the additional ten are not as important as the PR out of the US and Egypt are making it out to be.



> Furthermore I was talking about S-300PMU2 and not S-300VM. Most prefer to receive PMU2 over VM version. Iran didn't wanted VM version either, when they were offered that instead of PMU2, last year.



It's not a matter of preference but of requirement.



> And S-400 is something Egypt is never going to get, but Algeria will. Same goes for PAK-FA fighter which Russia plans to export to Algeria when the time comes. I cannot see that Egypt will be allowed to operate PAK-FA or F-35 about 10 years from now on.



Because you have a crystal ball right!?

Once the S-300 line shuts orders for that system will diverted to the S-400. Egypt has been interested in the S-400 since 2009, you should maybe look that up.

PAK-FA isn't going to be anywhere near operational and exportable until a while after 2020, so you'll have to wait as well.



> Anyway, good luck with your Egyptian Air Force against superior Israeli air power with Israeli-upgraded F-35s + Israeli subs with cruise-missiles. I am sure Egyptian Air Force will last about six days as they did last time



OK.

Your sole argument is based on what ifs and not on reality, in reality none of the Arab AFs are facing any sanction problems in the near future and if they were they would seek a replacement to their traditional suppliers.

What you've proved with this long rant which was only meant to offend others in order to inflate your ego is that you have no argument against what I had written before. The AAF gets less flying time than other AFs in the region and lacks vital components for net centric warfare. Along with being completely inexperienced in conventional warfare let alone modern air warfare and secluding yourself from the international exercise scene you might want to consider you're just not as good as you think you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@PRC2025 

Are you Algerian? If so, welcome to forum brother. And Viva Algeria-Palestine. 

............

@Frogman 

What's the argument over here about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Frogman said:


> So, stating that you will have to sacrifice flying hours as a result of eastern air frames and engines is not stating facts?
> 
> 
> 
> That may be so, but their is nothing pointing to Algeria being an exception to that rule. There is however evidence (the aircraft you fly) which points to you being an example.
> 
> Following Russian doctrine and using eastern aircraft will only ever result in lower combat readiness and combat effectiveness. The Russians remain in a rut with a large percentage of its AF, Navy, and Army unoperational.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets were not the most reliable partners either, nor are the current day Russians.
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the eastern block nations felt that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the PAC-3 nothing in the EAD inventory could be affected by US sanctions. Everything can be used freely.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt already operated 35 AH-64D helicopters the additional ten are not as important as the PR out of the US and Egypt are making it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of preference but of requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have a crystal ball right!?
> 
> Once the S-300 line shuts orders for that system will diverted to the S-400. Egypt has been interested in the S-400 since 2009, you should maybe look that up.
> 
> PAK-FA isn't going to be anywhere near operational and exportable until a while after 2020, so you'll have to wait as well.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Your sole argument is based on what ifs and not on reality, in reality none of the Arab AFs are facing any sanction problems in the near future and if they were they would seek a replacement to their traditional suppliers.
> 
> What you've proved with this long rant which was only meant to offend others in order to inflate your ego is that you have no argument against what I had written before. The AAF gets less flying time than other AFs in the region and lacks vital components for net centric warfare. Along with being completely inexperienced in conventional warfare let alone modern air warfare and secluding yourself from the international exercise scene you might want to consider you're just not as good as you think you are.


hes just ignorant... he talks like a kid. just ignore him lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> hes just ignorant... he talks like a kid. just ignore him lol



He's not ignorant, I read the previous page. I do agree with him in his points he made. Let's be honest about it.

@Frogman

I believe point he was making is that Egyptian/Jordanian Air Force are not equipped with necessary weapons to engage enemy aircraft. Regarding the F-16 fighter jets. And that is true. They can't engage Israeli Air Force. So it's unrelated to operational life span. The rest of argument was related to other weapon systems. Also usual argument regarding Israel. Which it seems you are unable to answer with all your expertise.

We know what he said was true. Why aren't Arabs doing anything about it? I am free to hear your or anybody else's theories. Certainly we are capable of changing that around. Especially with defense budgets of GCC. Don't give me excuse that it is irrelevant because Israel has nuclear weapons.

GCC is giving no proper explanation as to why it isn't filling these gaps which leave us in weak position in region and decades behind in ability to project offensive firepower or even defensive engagement. Neither are Arab military commanders. Please explain why Arab military leaders won't give no explanation to their people as to why we are not taking necassary measures to be able to at least defend our airspace from foreign aircraft. With this lacking, it puts in weak political position as well. We have no say in any political disputes in region. It is only foreign nations dictating what unfolds in every political dispute even though we make majority of population in this region.

Of course if I tell like it is, that these generals of our armies are not working in our interests but for foreign interests while they get benefits on the side you will flip the world upside down and ask for proof and the usual hysteria even though you can see it for yourself.

If we are not at least keeping with Israel on the military level then we have much to lose. Firstly, we have no political leverage in the region. Secondly, we have no ability to secure our interests in region besides the ones West agrees with. Thirdly, we will be forced to make political concessions as we have no military power to secure our interests. These three reasons are more than enough. I don't need to list more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

> What's the argument over here about?



He made a false statement about AFs in the region and then demeaned the PAF.

When presented with the counter argument he then resorted to the most basic of arguments that has been refuted a billion times. Firstly, spare parts and sanctions and then being able to use weapons 'freely'.

The Air Forces of nations using western supplied aircrafts will not oppose the US poltically resulting in sanctions (in the near future anyway) and if they did the PRC or Russia will be an alternative source for political and military backing. None of these nations have or are willing to start any programs that may result in blanket sanctions eg. Iran. This is mostly a political argument and not a technical one.

As for 'free' use, end user agreements generally outline what you can do with the platform itself rather than what you can use it for, for instance the integration of certain third party weapons systems or even allowing third parties access to the platforms (which Egypt has done with China). The Russians also have end user agreements in place.

He is making a naive mistake in believing the Russians are more reliable than the US, as well as having for the most part inferior equipment they are notoriously unreliable with spare parts deliveries, overhauls, co-production etc. India's experience with the T-90S and SU-30MKI are a testament to that. As is Egypt's when they withheld equipment and at times blackmailed Egypt into buying their stuff rather than developing our own (eg ballistic missile program and Helwan 300). The Russians just like the US will sell you down the river if need be, Bashar will be left to rot if Putin thinks its in the Federations interest.



> Ibelieve point he was making is that Egyptian/Jordanian Air Force are not equipped with necessary weapons to engage enemy aircraft. Regarding the F-16 fighter jets. And that is true. They can't engage Israeli Air Force. So it's unrelated to operational life span. The rest of argument was related to other weapon systems. Also usual argument regarding Israel. Which it seems you are unable to answer with all your expertise



He wasn't saying that and it isn't true. You can't stop a semi active missile from locking on and engaging a target be it a bus or an IDFAF jet in the same way you can't stop a bullet come out of an assault rifle.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> He made a false statement about AFs in the region and then demeaned the PAF.



What was false about it? 



> When presented with the counter argument he then resorted to the most basic of arguments that has been refuted a billion times. Firstly, spare parts and sanctions and then being able to use weapons 'freely'.
> 
> The Air Forces of nations using western supplied aircrafts will not oppose the US poltically resulting in sanctions (in the near future anyway) and if they did the PRC or Russia will be an alternative source for political and military backing. None of these nations have or are willing to start any programs that may result in blanket sanctions eg. Iran. This is mostly a political argument and not a technical one.



You aren't getting the point he was making. Opposing US politically nowadays is actually working to secure your interests in your own region. Since US dominance over the Middle East is widespread, along with economic leverage they hold on world. This means they have broader spectrum of interests. So in reality doing anything other than what the US prefers you to do is considered opposing their interests. Which means you really have no political freedom. 

And in any case of securing your interests, you won't get military/political support from US. This limits our right to self determination. 

I agree about your point regarding Russia, it isn't as reliable as he make it seems when it comes to something like Israel. Or arming Iran with missile systems. Because this enters international arena. Regarding supporting a state in its own neighborhood over internal conflicts or conflicts with other Arab nations it is reliable. 




> He wasn't saying that and it isn't true. You can't stop a semi active missile from locking on and engaging a target be it a bus or an IDFAF jet in the same way you can't stop a bullet come out of an assault rifle.



As far as I'm aware Egyptian/Jordanian jets aren't allowed to operate missile systems on their American Air Craft. Due to peace treaties. However, Israel is allowed to operate most advanced ones which give them advantage in offensive capability. Arabs can't take offensive action anymore. Israel has weapons which enable it to have huge advantage in dogfights and gives them option to take offensive actions inside Arab territory without consquence which is a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> What was false about it?



A lot more than 20% of jets are operational in all these air forces.



> You aren't getting the point he was making. Opposing US politically nowadays is actually working to secure your interests in your own region. Since US dominance over the Middle East is widespread, along with economic leverage they hold on world. This means they have broader spectrum of interests. So in reality doing anything other than what the US prefers you to do is considered opposing their interests. Which means you really have no political freedom.
> 
> And in any case of securing your interests, you won't get military/political support from US. This limits our right to self determination.
> 
> I agree about your point regarding Russia, it isn't as reliable as he make it seems when it comes to something like Israel. Or arming Iran with missile systems. Because this enters international arena. Regarding supporting a state in its own neighborhood over internal conflicts or conflicts with other Arab nations it is reliable.



Again, you have proved my point, this is a political issue rather than a technical one.



> As far as I'm aware Egyptian/Jordanian jets aren't allowed to operate missile systems on their American Air Craft. Due to peace treaties. However, Israel is allowed to operate most advanced ones which give them advantage in offensive capability. Arabs can't take offensive action anymore. Israel has weapons which enable it to have huge advantage in dogfights and gives them option to take offensive actions inside Arab territory without consquence which is a problem.



Nope.

The peace treaty between Egypt and Israel only stipulates troop and platform deployments in the Sinai and on the Israeli border (as well as the protocols involved in ensuring this) but the recent situation in the Sinai has made it redundant. None of the treaties signed have anything to do with armament, both AFs operate AAMs, AGMs, GBUs, HARMs etc. etc. freely


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> @PRC2025
> 
> Don't respond to this Egyptian beggar dog. You can't talk sense with these people. If you ever wanted to explore stupidity and understand what stupidity is you go this shithole Egypt where everyone you encounter is slap happy stupid. He probably thinks Egypt is leader of Arab world even with 5 trillion debt. This population is retarded, its better to give them no attention. They need attention to the point where they threaten their own people with mass rape. In the shithole Egypt their women can't walk in the street without being sexually harrased by at least 50 men. They had chance to regain reputation in Arab world under Morsi but this pig population which is full of brainwashed moron zombies decided to tolerate another stooge. Their repuation is dirt now. Only their Jewish masters have positive views of them.



Return what you wrote in the first instance ya basha, show everyone your true colours.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, I didn't edit anything at all. Who's this 'everyone' you are talking about? The Yzd Khalifa suaid authorities? or blackeagle jordanian authorities? Or you the Egyptian authority representative?
> 
> 30 Egyptian soldiers get blown up in Libya and the dogs of Jews respond by doing buffer zone in Gaza and killing a Palestinian child yesterday. You will always remain dogs of Jews you traitors to Arab world.



Wesharafak mghyartish haga ya ragel, belzima dah kalam. Mashi. We can add lying to your characteristics, msh hatfrik awy ya3ni.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Wesharafak mghyartish haga ya ragel, belzima dah kalam. Mashi. We can add lying to your characteristics, msh hatfrik awy ya3ni.



Stop pretending like you had any decent feelings towards me. Sha3bko sha3b gabee fathtoo al 3alaam al3arabi ween thuwar al sha3b al masri kus ikht al cc


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Stop pretending like you had any decent feelings towards me. Sha3bko sha3b gabee fathtoo al 3alaam al3arabi ween thuwar al sha3b al masri kus ikht al cc



Rabina yakhaleek weyikramak ya basha


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Rabina yakhaleek weyikramak ya basha



hala sirt itamaan be rab? 

Rabina yehdee alsha3b masree althuwar qaaadim yasqut yasqut hukm al3askar


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> hala sirt itamaan be rab?
> 
> Rabina yehdee alsha3b masree althuwar qaaadim yasqut yasqut hukm al3askar



Yaskot, yo3od msh hatfrik keteer law eltafkir wel mokh elwiskha elmogodda feh beladna matghayritsh


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Yaskot, yo3od msh hatfrik keteer law eltafkir wel mokh elwiskha elmogodda feh beladna matghayritsh



Yasqut hukm al 3askr almujaihdeen qadimoon 

Itli3 aljaysh min al Sinai bidna inhaarb slaaaaaah 

Bidna sawareekh fateh 110 ya basha


----------



## messomorto



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pics ... keep up the good work...


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> hala sirt itamaan be rab?
> 
> Rabina yehdee alsha3b masree althuwar qaaadim yasqut yasqut hukm al3askar


well you are ignorant too


----------



## The Impulse

PRC2025 said:


> Lol, arrogance ? The only arrogance I have noticed is the one from you and other GCC fanboys. I have no reason to be arrogant at all - I am just stating the facts.
> 
> It is well-known that several Arab countries with their air forces does not have high combat readiness - and they are massively dependent on Western assistance.
> 
> You shouldn't worry about AAF at all. Your air force should rather worry about Israel - which can rape your air force in a couple of days (as always, no matter what fighters Egypt might have).
> .




haha lol, look who's talking the one who's country suffered an arms embargo by the WEST, even when they didn't' sell you weapons anyway, and made the Algerian military go back to the dark ages lol

BTW you are ignorant, the S-300 VM is much better than the PMU-2 , the VM missiles are much faster, the VM's jamming resistance and electronics are much better than the old 90's PMU-2 , the superior Israeli airforce you are talking about jammed the S-300 PMU system in an exercise with Cyprus.

BTW, the Egyptian pilots train more than the Israeli pilots, and much more than the Algerian pilots !! tell me about the Algerian pilots flying hours?! Egypt in 2012 had more than 80 pilots who reached 1000+ flying hours on F-16 , and Israel had less than 20,...... But Algeria?? you will not even find any statistics for them... their pilots are not on the map... 

haha keep trolling and show us the hate loool, the loser always tries to talk sht about the one stronger than him, so you can feel good about yourself lol, typical , about raping haha Algeria airforce wouldn't last few hours in combat with Israel, because your military never fought a real large scale war, and has no experience at all in combat, whe did Algeria AF ever shoot an enemy plane down ? lol , don't try to compare yourself with your stronger big brother (Egypt) you look like an ant next to them.



ss22 said:


> hi
> I still ask ,
> how many aircrafts should we have to donot be considerer as small air force ?!!!!!.?
> 300, 600 or maybe 2000 like US air force ....
> I repeat
> 1- spain : 82 f18 + 43 typhoon =125
> 2- italy : 80 tornado + 72 typhoon = 150
> 3- germany : 80 tonado + 120 typhoon = 200
> 
> 4 - algeria: 44 Su30 + 40 mig29 + 22 Nig25 + 32 Su24 ( + 36 Su30 + 32 Su34 ordred) =140
> we are almost equal to italy and spain ; so why we are considred small?
> and for your information if AAF considers mig21 and mig23 in its inventory we will have almost 440 air craft




All your information is wrong, there's no proof that Algeria orderd Su-34 and Algeria didn't order any Su30's !! they just have 44 Su-30 , 13 Mig-25 , 23 Su-24 , 32 Mig-29 , total = 112 aircraft. those are the real numbers, and no proof for any new orders of Su-30 or Su-34..... so all they have is 44 modern Su-30 and the rest are old soviet aircraft even the Mig-29 was old and used when Algeria bought it from another country that was operating it... i don't need to mention how many Mig-29's were shot down by F-16's and F-15's ... it will shock you lol

Source for aircraft numbers :

http://forms.flightglobal.com/World...a7ab7d02e55a}_FC078_PREM_201412&fcfileext=pdf

And

Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PRC2025

The Impulse said:


> haha lol,
> BTW you are ignorant, the S-300 VM is much better than the PMU-2 ,
> Source for aircraft numbers :
> 
> Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh, look who's back from the ban - "Wasteland". Changed from "Italian" to "UK/U.S." flagg - nice one. The talking however and your reliance on Wiki on the other hand is the same.

Really, so VM is "better" than PMU2 ? That's why Iran said no to VM and still insists to get PMU1 version which is older than PMU2. But they are still "negotiating" around whether Iran will get PMU1 finally or accept the offer for VM.

S-400 is called S-300PMU3 for a reason, since it's made and upgraded from the best SAM available, which was PMU2, before the PMU3/S-400 was ready, and that's the next SAM going into Algeria's inventory. That kind of SAM, you can just forget about getting for a very LONG time 

And no, I am not "your brother", and I will never be a "brother" with a country that is dependent on U.S. military aid, while at the same time being dependent on GCC to fund it's weapons purchases, while you're babling about how "strooonnkkk! you are against Israel - which we all know is a BS.

I never said that Algerian Air Force is stronger than Israel or even have chance against Israel. If you read what I wrote, I said that Algerian Air Force is for protecting it's border from terrorist and keeping an edge over Morocco. Also, Algeria is building up its navy too, to have an edge over Morocco, and to make any possible attack from other countries as hard as possible. 

Never did I say anywhere that Algeria would win, but that it has to be careful and build up its arsenal, to avoid the same fate as Iraq, Libya, Mali, Yemen, Palestine, Western Sahara and Syria.

Israel is YOUR main enemy - not Algeria's. That's just another fact, and there is absolutely nothing you can do against Israel, "dear big brother", since a country of 8 million can whoop you big time - the HARD way, as ALWAYS ! Not the first time, and it wouldn't be the last time either.

The fact that a country that barely has currency reserves, is recepient of U.S. military aid, AND dependent on GCC to fund it current weapons purchases, while it had to wait for the U.S. to finally deliver another batch of Apaches, is way too funny to even call anything close to "strong".

If you look back at the pages, I never "attacked" Egypt - I just said "it's not as some countries in the Middle East" that has 200 "shiny toys" - and they "Frogman" came and "felt embarrassed or whatever", and started calling me "arrogant", when I am stating the facts.

Here is the current ranking which is pretty accurate - maybe a couple of small things are wrong further down the list, but there is no doubt that top 5-6 list is pretty accurate.

Most Powerful Militaries In The Middle East - Business Insider

Who's on TOP ? Oh, I guess it's Israel, yup.

Who's number two ? Oh, not even an Arab country, but Turkey, yup

Then you have Saudi-Arabia as third, and UAE at 4th place, before Iran is at 5th place.

Egypt on the other hand gets 6th place when it comes to combined military power. 

Let me be extra nice with Egypt and even put you on 4th or 5th place, you are still nowhere
close to Israel, and it would be a massacre as always of course. 

Saudi-Arabia and even Turkey are totally dependent on the West, and once again, no Western country
would ever take side with Saudi-Arabia or Turkey against Israel. 

Militarily speaking, Israel which is your main enemy is totally superior, and all your shiny toys that are dependent on Western militaries, supplies and training would be useless.

You are only allowed to use your toys where the U.S. and the West feels it should be used. Try to use them against Israel or Western interests, and we will see how that goes - just ask Iran, Venezuela and Pakistan, as they all three have experience with when they try to do something independent with their military or the air force, and what kind of sanctions U.S. puts on them afterwards. 

Just keep dreaming that you're "strong" with all your Made in USA/West toys. I couldn't care less - but I know this much for sure - Israel is laughing all the way to the "bank". (while you wait for your money from GCC to fund MiG-29SMT/MiG-35 and S-300VM, lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Really, so VM is "better" than PMU2 ? That's why Iran said no to VM and still insists to get PMU1 version which is older than PMU2. But they are still "negotiating" around whether Iran will get PMU1 finally or accept the offer for VM.
> 
> S-400 is called S-300PMU3 for a reason, since it's made and upgraded from the best SAM available, which was PMU2, before the PMU3/S-400 was ready, and that's the next SAM going into Algeria's inventory. That kind of SAM, you can just forget about getting for a very LONG time



Iran isn't getting anything whilst its under blanket sanctions, it's trying to sue Russia for not delivering.

Fact is there are only minor differences between the VM and PMU2 and they're used for completely different things otherwise there would be no need for two variations of the same system. 

The VM is primarily an anti-ballistic missile system which is capable of engaging a BM launched from 2500km hence its designation. Its performance against aerodynamic targets is the same if not better than the PMU2.

But here is the real difference, the PMU2 is generally used as a point defence system while the VM being tracked is meant to accompany armoured or mechanised formations providing air cover.



> And no, I am not "your brother", and I will never be a "brother" with a country that is dependent on U.S. military aid, while at the same time being dependent on GCC to fund it's weapons purchases, while you're babling about how "strooonnkkk! you are against Israel - which we all know is a BS.
> 
> I never said that Algerian Air Force is stronger than Israel or even have chance against Israel. If you read what I wrote, I said that Algerian Air Force is for protecting it's border from terrorist and keeping an edge over Morocco. Also, Algeria is building up its navy too, to have an edge over Morocco, and to make any possible attack from other countries as hard as possible.
> 
> Never did I say anywhere that Algeria would win, but that it has to be careful and build up its arsenal, to avoid the same fate as Iraq, Libya, Mali, Yemen, Palestine, Western Sahara and Syria.
> 
> Israel is YOUR main enemy - not Algeria's. That's just another fact, and there is absolutely nothing you can do against Israel, "dear big brother", since a country of 8 million can whoop you big time - the HARD way, as ALWAYS ! Not the first time, and it wouldn't be the last time either.
> 
> The fact that a country that barely has currency reserves, is recepient of U.S. military aid, AND dependent on GCC to fund it current weapons purchases, while it had to wait for the U.S. to finally deliver another batch of Apaches, is way too funny to even call anything close to "strong".
> 
> If you look back at the pages, I never "attacked" Egypt - I just said "it's not as some countries in the Middle East" that has 200 "shiny toys" - and they "Frogman" came and "felt embarrassed or whatever", and started calling me "arrogant", when I am stating the facts.
> 
> Here is the current ranking which is pretty accurate - maybe a couple of small things are wrong further down the list, but there is no doubt that top 5-6 list is pretty accurate.
> 
> Most Powerful Militaries In The Middle East - Business Insider
> 
> Who's on TOP ? Oh, I guess it's Israel, yup.
> 
> Who's number two ? Oh, not even an Arab country, but Turkey, yup
> 
> Then you have Saudi-Arabia as third, and UAE at 4th place, before Iran is at 5th place.
> 
> Egypt on the other hand gets 6th place when it comes to combined military power.
> 
> Let me be extra nice with Egypt and even put you on 4th or 5th place, you are still nowhere
> close to Israel, and it would be a massacre as always of course.
> 
> Saudi-Arabia and even Turkey are totally dependent on the West, and once again, no Western country
> would ever take side with Saudi-Arabia or Turkey against Israel.
> 
> Militarily speaking, Israel which is your main enemy is totally superior, and all your shiny toys that are dependent on Western militaries, supplies and training would be useless.
> 
> You are only allowed to use your toys where the U.S. and the West feels it should be used. Try to use them against Israel or Western interests, and we will see how that goes - just ask Iran, Venezuela and Pakistan, as they all three have experience with when they try to do something independent with their military or the air force, and what kind of sanctions U.S. puts on them afterwards.
> 
> Just keep dreaming that you're "strong" with all your Made in USA/West toys. I couldn't care less - but I know this much for sure - Israel is laughing all the way to the "bank". (while you wait for your money from GCC to fund MiG-29SMT/MiG-35 and S-300VM, lol).



No Egyptian on this forum has claimed that we are technically or technologically superior to the Israelis nor do we believe our Armed Forces is stronk! There are obvious capability gaps in the Armed Forces and I am the first to admit that. This isn't a comparative thing, and I'm not sure what Israel has to do with this, but you should be more open to criticism, ones own national Army does not need to be superior to yours in order to point that out. Plus Business Insider really!? Might as well of pulled out Global Fire Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Impulse

PRC2025 said:


> lol).




At least the "west" never gave Egypt a middle finger in any military deals, unlike the middle finger that Russia gave to Algeria in your out-dated MIG-29 deal haha, it was a huge slap in the face and disrespect to Algerian military, but Algeria still had to count on Russia... because they can't get advanced weapons from the west, not because Algeria doesn't want to !!

And i will say again, your military in any wars will be controlled by the west like they did before and enforced an arms embargo on Algeria and made the Algerian military kneel on its knees ! and as i remember Russia did not help you out! because Russia is controlled by the west ! haha

At least Egyptian military knows what they're doing, and manufactures most of their weapons and ammunition ! unlike a country that is totally dependent on Russia for everything even ammunition ! which will be cut off in case of any arms embargo forced by the WEST on Algeria, just like what happened to Iran and Syria (the allies of Russia), and Russia couldn't do sht !

And we all know what happened between Egypt and Israel in 1973 war which like was the only real large scale war between Egypt and Israel, Egypt fought with out dated weapons against the far technologically superior IDF, and Egypt still managed to whoop their azz and get the invader out in few years!! mission accomplished.... and now you will try to make fun and twist the truth about this war to what suits you and not with evidence which is typical, or worse you will try to claim the Algerians fought in this war, which never happened and there's not one single military historian or high ranked military leader (not Israeli, not Egyptian, not Algerian) mentions anything about any action by Algerian forces against Israel in 1973 war. You can't prove your claims and i dare you to prove it.

oh btw, let me remind you that the Egyptians are the ones who built your army... your country would have been a French colony to this day if it wasn't for the Egyptians

Ohh and btw, Iran never received any offer for S-300VM from Russia to reject it !! Iran was offered the Tor-M1 short - medium range air defence system, and they rejected that ! but they didn't reject the VM !! and again, the VM is much more advanced than PMU-2, VM has much faster missiles, better electronic warfare immunity, better radars and electronics, and it entered service in 2013... while the PMU-2 is from the 90's ! the only thing the PMU-2 beats the VM in, is that PMU-2 can intercept 36 targets at once, while the VM intercepts 24 targets but of course with better jamming immunity, and much faster missiles to reach its target and more accurate than the 90's PMU-2 system!

And Algeria never ordered any S-400, and the source you provided about service centers doesn't mention anything about it being service center for S-400 ! it just says service centers for the systems that Algeria alreday has ! and you too keep dreaming about getting it, it will never happen soon because your military has ran out of money and will stop purchasing weapons by 2016! and will stay like that until "at least" beyond 2023 or something lol

Btw, can you be a man for once and stop your cherry-picking fallacies and reply to everything i wrote? not like the last time, hiding my other source of the quote and claiming i used wiki as source, which you are too ignorant to open and check the sources in the wiki page, you ignorant kid ! haha, you don't even know what Wiki is used for? LOL typical Barbarian


----------



## The Impulse

Why does Algeria even want to have a military edge over Morocco ?! there's no use of that... we all know the result anyway... did you forget how Morocco raped the Algerian military in the sand war?! Morocco got out with minimum casualties and POWs, and Algeria suffered 10x more casualties and POWs than Morocco loool


----------



## messomorto

kilo class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

viva algeria mon pays


----------



## phantom_x

The Impulse said:


> Why does Algeria even want to have a military edge over Morocco ?! there's no use of that... we all know the result anyway... did you forget how Morocco raped the Algerian military in the sand war?! Morocco got out with minimum casualties and POWs, and Algeria suffered 10x more casualties and POWs than Morocco loool



the sand war was 1963-algerian independence was 1962
so, after 7 intensive years of war with french and nato forces, algeria wasn't in her best to fight vs morocco..
but the funniest part about the sand war was why did morocco did it and did they took what they want ...
their objective was to take the east sahara from algeria ..and guess what east sahara is part of algeria now !! so did morocco really won ?

to be honest morocco should not be proud about what they did in the sand war they should be ashamed.
anyway, algeria and morocco should not be compare cuz it's not fair
algeria has the advantage in everything
geography, resources, war experiences, and army!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

it's a shame to say that Morocco won the hhhh Morocco was the dog french, we were made ona Algerian war and was liberated our country, a great country, Morocco and crying because small, allah only not reward for his betrayal, Morocco lost 2 area during the war of sand while Algeria just out of a war with France and had not even the national army.

the Moroccan are loose, the big mouth nothing more ... the spanish On 1 teritoire in Moroccan ground and he is afraid of the recovered gone shame to see sabta and Melila hhhh it's like I was saying to my brother Iran bandar abbas that Iranian teritoire will belong to the british ...
Moroccan vrament he is ashamed of nothing ..

the Algerian army and 100 faith more powerful than the Moroccan army, you have not compared them and torchant

poluer stop this ... the Algerian army is only at the half-of modernisaiton, that am the helicopter air tank underwater vessel AD ... the army and away the DEVANS Morocco ....

44-su-30
42-mi-28
6-SOUS kilo marine 636m
1000 char Does 90/72 modernize
2 frigate Meko A-200
8 to 12 S-300 battalion
Pantsir-S1 ....
....... short the Morocco does not moitier this arsenal ...




c'est une honte de dire que le maroc a gagné hhhh le maroc etait le chien des francais , nous on algerien ona fait la guerre et on a liberé notre pays , un grand pays, le maroc pleur car il et tout petit , allah ne la pas récompenser pour sa trahison, le maroc a perdu 2 région pendant la guerre des sable alors que l'algerie venez de sortie d'une guerre avec la france et n'avais meme pas d'armée national.

les marocain sont des lache ,des grosse bouche rien de plus...les espagnol on 1 teritoire dans la terre marocaine et il on peur de les récuperé la honte allé voir sabta et melila hhhh c'est comme si je disait a mes frere iranien que bandar abbas en teritoire iranien appartiendrai au britanique...
vrament les marocain il on honte de rien..

l'armée algerienne et 100 foi plus puissante que l'armée marocaine , il faut pas, comparé les torchant et les

stop de poluer ce sujet ... l'armée algerienne n'est qu'a la moitier de la modernisaiton ,que ce sois les char hélico avion sous marin navire AD...l'armée et loin devans le maroc....

44-su-30
42-mi-28
6-SOUS marin kilo 636m
1000 char t-90/72 moderniser
2 fregate Meko A-200
8 a 12 bataillon S-300
pantsir S-1....
.......bref le maroc n'a pas la moitier de cette arsenal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

The Impulse said:


> haha lol, look who's talking the one who's country suffered an arms embargo by the WEST, even when they didn't' sell you weapons anyway, and made the Algerian military go back to the dark ages lol
> 
> BTW you are ignorant, the S-300 VM is much better than the PMU-2 , the VM missiles are much faster, the VM's jamming resistance and electronics are much better than the old 90's PMU-2 , the superior Israeli airforce you are talking about jammed the S-300 PMU system in an exercise with Cyprus.
> 
> BTW, the Egyptian pilots train more than the Israeli pilots, and much more than the Algerian pilots !! tell me about the Algerian pilots flying hours?! Egypt in 2012 had more than 80 pilots who reached 1000+ flying hours on F-16 , and Israel had less than 20,...... But Algeria?? you will not even find any statistics for them... their pilots are not on the map...
> 
> haha keep trolling and show us the hate loool, the loser always tries to talk sht about the one stronger than him, so you can feel good about yourself lol, typical , about raping haha Algeria airforce wouldn't last few hours in combat with Israel, because your military never fought a real large scale war, and has no experience at all in combat, whe did Algeria AF ever shoot an enemy plane down ? lol , don't try to compare yourself with your stronger big brother (Egypt) you look like an ant next to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your information is wrong, there's no proof that Algeria orderd Su-34 and Algeria didn't order any Su30's !! they just have 44 Su-30 , 13 Mig-25 , 23 Su-24 , 32 Mig-29 , total = 112 aircraft. those are the real numbers, and no proof for any new orders of Su-30 or Su-34..... so all they have is 44 modern Su-30 and the rest are old soviet aircraft even the Mig-29 was old and used when Algeria bought it from another country that was operating it... i don't need to mention how many Mig-29's were shot down by F-16's and F-15's ... it will shock you lol
> 
> Source for aircraft numbers :
> 
> http://forms.flightglobal.com/WorldAirForces2015?product=PREM&mode=DOWNLOAD&DMDcode=FGWC4&fcid={05ceef25-b72e-4bea-9a83-a7ab7d02e55a}_FC078_PREM_201412&fcfileext=pdf
> 
> And
> 
> Algerian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


the only ignoring here is you !!!!
f16 what you talking about? F-16 degradé? hhhhh the Egyptian Air Force has beaucouyp aircraft but little weight against the Algerian su-30, S-300 Algerian easily annihilate the Egyptian F-16.

S-300 PUM (2) is not less than the VM not tell anything.

you know nothing of algrerie so arete of poluer it.

you ment Algeria has no mig-23 in service, there are mig-25, Su-24, Mig-29 All modernize and su-30 so there are 44 but the su-30 and the F comaprable -15 F-16 and lower, not in the same category.

modernization in the Algerian army is not yet out of mig-25/29 and Su-24 will be removed from service and rempalcer by su-30, Su-34 and other aircraft ...

Algeria posede 6 sub, how owns egypt? .

israel will not risk an attack on Algeria because there will be a response.

what mig-29? the export version of the low country invaded by 50 countries ??? 50 and 50 F-16 F-15 with AWACS against 10 mig-29? lool I will like to see the F-16 Turkish and Egyptian Pakistan against the Russian MIG-29 full option

Algeria will study before parler.nous was not afraid to make war israel contriement has a lot of countries in the region ....


----------



## PRC2025

Frogman said:


> Iran isn't getting anything whilst its under blanket sanctions, it's trying to sue Russia for not delivering.
> 
> Fact is there are only minor differences between the VM and PMU2 and they're used for completely different things otherwise there would be no need for two variations of the same system.
> 
> The VM is primarily an anti-ballistic missile system which is capable of engaging a BM launched from 2500km hence its designation. Its performance against aerodynamic targets is the same if not better than the PMU2.
> 
> But here is the real difference, the PMU2 is generally used as a point defence system while the VM being tracked is meant to accompany armoured or mechanised formations providing air cover.
> 
> No Egyptian on this forum has claimed that we are technically or technologically superior to the Israelis nor do we believe our Armed Forces is stronk! There are obvious capability gaps in the Armed Forces and I am the first to admit that. This isn't a comparative thing, and I'm not sure what Israel has to do with this, but you should be more open to criticism, ones own national Army does not need to be superior to yours in order to point that out. Plus Business Insider really!? Might as well of pulled out Global Fire Power.



I'll reply to you, and not to the other "Wasteland" troll with so many lies and mistakes, that's even not funny. 

First of all, Russia did offer Iran S-300VM in June 2013.

Russia Offers Iran New Replacement for S-300 – Paper / Sputnik International

But Iran insists on getting PMU-version. I don't want to argue about which S-300 is "better" - the PMU-2 or the upgraded VM-versions. The point is that Algeria and now Egypt - along with Azerbaijan are the only "Muslim" countries that have these advances SAMs from Russia.

Now the next SAM, called PMU-3 or S-400 as we know it, is heading most likely to Algeria first, regarding "Muslim" countries. So Algeria will most likely be the first customer of S-400, if we compare between Algeria and Egypt. Azerbaijan will never get any S-400, that's for sure, because of the whole situation with Armenia, which in Russian ally through CSTO and Customs Union. Russia has also military forces in Armenia.

Now back to the question regarding Iran. I know that Iran has sued Russia, therefore Russia was offering Iran VM-version in June 2013, to "smooth" things out. However, in the meantime, Iran was developing their own S-300, which is called Bavar-373. I don't know how good that version is, but Iran isn't just sitting and "waiting for something to be delivered". They are "pro-active". 

Furthermore, regarding Russian contracts to Syria and Iran; we all know that Israel and the U.S. applied massive pressure on Russia, between 2008 - 2013 regarding possible weapons deliveries to Syria and Iran. I was not just the pressure, but the U.S. and Israel were threatening to arm Georgia and Azerbaijan to counter Russian possible deliveries to Syria and Iran.

However, Russia decided to neutralize that "threat", so Russia started selling a lot of weapons to Azerbaijan themselves, thus making Azerbaijan rather dependent on Russian arms deliveries. It's a very delicate situation regarding Armenia and NK Republic, which is an pro-Armenian area inside Azerbaijan that is governing itself independently from Baku.

The same way Tiraspol is governing itself away from Moldova. The same way Abkhazia and South Ossetia are governing themselves away from Georgia and the same way Crimea now is part of Russia, while Donbass-area/Novorossija is an area which Kiev/Ukraine, does not control.

So you see, there are several areas around Russian borders that have delicate situations and "frozen conflicts". We are talking about four countries here, which Russia has some kind of armed clashes with since the early 1990s.

Now the West is again threatening to arm this time the Kiev-regime, the same way the West threatened to arm Georgia and Azerbaijan if Russia had delivered certain weapons systems to Syria and Iran.

Regarding Algeria however, there has been NO serious complaining from Israel regarding Russian weapons deliveries to Algeria. On the contrary, Algeria is the one that was concerned whether or not Su-30MKA had any Israeli-made components.

But Israel on the other hand never complained about Algeria as they do with Syria and Iran and since Egypt also borders with Israel, then Israel is definitely "your problem" - it's not Algeria's problem.

So I don't mind receiving criticism, but it has to be constructive, and based on facts. I myself don't have any reason to "hype up" any military. 

On the contrary, even though I despise Israeli politics and occupation, I definitely do not "diss down" their military capacity. Again, on the contrary, I have pointed out their superiority over all other Arab countries, which is just a fact. No Western weapon in Arab arsenal can or will defeat Israel in any way, EVER. Those are the hard facts any Arab country, and even Turkey with Western shiny toys has to accept.

We saw what happened to the Turkish boat heading for Gaza in 2010. Israel killed whatever they wanted to kill, and couldn't care less. Turkey couldn't do squat. And Israel is never alone either. They have fanatical support base in the U.S., so no Arab country can defeat that - and they have technology, which Arabs usually don't. 

Oil can NEVER defeat technology, no matter how much Saudi-Arabia thinks that "oil is a weapon" - it's not. 

And then, there are always nukes. The fact that Israel alone can flatten whole UAE, Egypt, Turkey and Saudi-Arabia, while the latter countries again cannot do a squat about it. 

So defeating Israel at any point in the future is useless. So the question is why does some Arab countries have such huge arsenals of shiny toys when they know they will never be able to make nuclear weapons, and they know that Western and Israeli technology is way about any Arab technology. So that's why I can this arsenal for "shiny toys", because they for the most part are.

In reality Saudi-Arabia and UAE can only wage a war in Yemen and their own "turf" with those kind of weapons, but never against Israel. 

Same goes for Egypt. If you want to do some kind of "warfare" in Libya against terrorists, that is something you can do. If you want to attack Sudan or Ethiopia, then of course, those shiny F-16 toys will beat Sudan and Ethiopia and the terrorists in eastern Libya. But try against Israel, and you know what happens.

As mentioned, Turkey experienced that already in 2010, regarding Israel. 

And the same goes for Turkish arsenal. Unless they wanna be tough against Israel or NATO and the EU member Greece, I don't see why they have that weapons arsenal they have. Unless they are so afraid of PKK/YPG - but you don't need that kind of arsenal to defeat PKK.

Or if Erdogan gets crazy and want to attack Armenia, then he will be de facto in a war against Russia and the CSTO.

Algeria on the other hand has to worry only about terrorism and Morocco, and try to have an edge over its neighbours in order to try to avoid ending up as Western Sahara, South Sudan, Mali, Iraq, Libya, Syria, Palestine and Yemen.

So I know that Algerian military has several gaps in their capabilities, but regarding their objective so far with the arsenal and geographical position Algeria has, then so far Algeria is doing very well. 

As you can see, due to falling oil prices, it was very nice to have almost 200 billion USD in reserves. So that's very nice to have on the account 

Also, in order to build up a military, one needs to have economy and reliable partners. Russia is an reliable partner, and they know perfectly well now after the so-called "Arab Spring" - or as I call it, the Arab Massacre and Arab Proxy Warfare (which involves GCC, the West, Turkey, Russia and Iran), they the last thing Russia wants is to lose an ally as Algeria. 

Therefore Algeria is without doubt the most important weapons customer and strategic partner or Russia regarding "Muslim" countries.

We are talking about S-400 that will most likely be exported from 2016 and onwards, with Algeria being one of the first customers. Another two Improved Kilos are on order from Russia, and a lot of helicopters. In addition to all this, Algeria have had deliveries of corvettes from China, frigates from Germany and LPD from Italy.

However, regarding the air force, Russia has the 100% weapons deliveries here regarding Su-30MKA, Yak-130 advanced trainers and other possible aircraft. 

I believe there is no point for Algeria to have 200+ 4th gen fighters in 2015 and onwards because we are looking at 5th gen aircraft "era" now. So by 2019-2020 we will have U.S., Chinese and Russian 5th gen aircraft operational. Therefore I really don't see the point to order, let's say another 150 4th/4.5th gen aircraft this year and then sit and wait for them well into early 2020s.

Look at the mess with India and their Rafale. They want 126 of them, and they are still arguing with France, three years after they "chose" France and the Rafale. Now India is threatening to cancel the whole deal and countinue to produce Su-30MKI. 
Also another huge point here is that even if India decided right now while I am writing this, that they have finally agreed with France, the "last" Rafale - meaning the 126th Rafale will NOT be ready and operational before 2025 or even later. It's a massive waste of resources.

Therefore I don't see the point for Algeria to have 200 - 250 4th generation aircraft, by 2019-2020, since the 5th generation aircraft from Russia and China are getting ready, and S-400 SAM being offered most likely already from 2016 and onwards.

Money should be saved for hard times, which Algeria did (almost 200 billion USD), now that oil prices have suddenly plummeted. Furthermore, it is extremely expencive to replace 200 - 250 4th generation fighters with 100 - 150 5th generation fighters for countries such as Algeria, Egypt, and even Turkey.

Therefore having a few dozen well-prepared Su-30MKA along with Yak-130 and MiG-29s with the support of S-300PMU2 (soon S-400) + Improved Kilos, corvettes and frigates is more than sufficient for the next few years.

I am sure Algeria will order Su-34 to replace Su-24/MiG-25, and will most likely order Su-35 as well. But they won't be in huge numbers as there is no point. Money has to be kept for 5th gen fighters and generally for "hard times". Also, Algeria is spending 7 billion USD now on fighting terrorism out of the total "defense budget" of 20 billion USD. Which shows what is the huge focus on Algeria's part. 

In percentages, Algeria is spending a lot more on fighting terrorism, than the U.S. do (7 out of 20 billion USD). U.S. actually spreads terrorism, while claiming they spend 64 out of total 585 billion USD on so-called "Overseas Operations". Algeria on the other hand, never asked nor hoped for Libya and Mali to collapse. That's something the West and Qatar among other wished for Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

PRC2025 said:


> Oh, look who's back from the ban - "Wasteland". Changed from "Italian" to "UK/U.S." flag.



Are you dumb bro? i'm not that stupid guy you are talking to... both of you are ignorant kids.



phantom_x said:


> the sand war was 1963-algerian independence was 1962
> so, after 7 intensive years of war with french and nato forces, algeria wasn't in her best to fight vs morocco..
> but the funniest part about the sand war was why did morocco did it and did they took what they want ...
> their objective was to take the east sahara from algeria ..and guess what east sahara is part of algeria now !! so did morocco really won ?
> 
> to be honest morocco should not be proud about what they did in the sand war they should be ashamed.
> anyway, algeria and morocco should not be compare cuz it's not fair
> algeria has the advantage in everything
> geography, resources, war experiences, and army!




The sand war just proved the Moroccans are cowards, to attack a fellow country that went through hell and was in a weakness state. Would they dare to attack now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

PRC2025 said:


> I'll reply to you, and not to the other "Wasteland" troll with so many lies and mistakes, that's even not funny.
> 
> First of all, Russia did offer Iran S-300VM in June 2013.
> 
> Russia Offers Iran New Replacement for S-300 – Paper / Sputnik International




I just want to say a little thing, did you even read your source bro? and i quote from your source "Moscow has struggled to have the lawsuit dropped, including by offering the Tor anti-aircraft systems as replacement, media reported earlier this month, adding that the offer was rejected by Tehran."

So, until now no proof that Russia offered S-300vm to Iran, and in fact Iran rejected Tor not vm. the source is not to be trusted that Russia officially offered S-300vm to Iran, it just copies from another newspaper, and i quote ""The new offer on the table is Antei-2500, aka S-300VM, or SA-23 Gladiator in NATO nomenclature, the newspaper said, citing unnamed sources in the Russian arms trade industry.""...... yeah right "unnamed source", which means they were just using their imagination that vm might be a possible replacement.

Farsnews

btw, the S-400 before was called "PMU3" not because PMU is the best, but because the PMU-3 (S-400) is wheeled not tracked like the vm versions.


----------



## Wasteland

Do you want to see something funny? here's something from your same site, read this 

Iran Not in S-300 Missile Replacement Talks – Envoy / Sputnik International

"" Iran and Russia have not discussed Moscow’s tentative offer to supply Tehran with Antei-2500 surface-to-air missile systems instead of the S-300, whose sale was previously blocked by the Kremlin

“As for the Antei-2500 [missile] systems, it’s just words,” Seyed Mahmoud-Reza Sajjadi told RIA Novosti. “There were no agreements, and there are no talks [on the matter].”

“We’re waiting for Russia’s concrete proposals,” he added at a press conference later the same day.""

"Kommersant daily reported in June that Russia was ready to supply the Antei-2500 air defense system, itself a modification of the S-300 and superior to early variants of that system in capability, but this was never officially confirmed."


----------



## Tomyris

Wasteland said:


> Do you want to see something funny? here's something from your same site, read this
> 
> Iran Not in S-300 Missile Replacement Talks – Envoy / Sputnik International
> 
> "" Iran and Russia have not discussed Moscow’s tentative offer to supply Tehran with Antei-2500 surface-to-air missile systems instead of the S-300, whose sale was previously blocked by the Kremlin
> 
> “As for the Antei-2500 [missile] systems, it’s just words,” Seyed Mahmoud-Reza Sajjadi told RIA Novosti. “There were no agreements, and there are no talks [on the matter].”
> 
> “We’re waiting for Russia’s concrete proposals,” he added at a press conference later the same day.""
> 
> "Kommersant daily reported in June that Russia was ready to supply the Antei-2500 air defense system, itself a modification of the S-300 and superior to early variants of that system in capability, but this was never officially confirmed."


it is the subject of the Algerian army, I do not understand why we are talking about Iran.

Russia just wanted to make pressure on the united state, but Iran is not Embale by this system, apparently, the local project (bavar373 and talash3) are promising
off topic end


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Hello to everyone.

Stop joking. Algeria is the only arabic/muslim country Russia consider !
During the "Kippour War", USSR delivered SAM SA-6 system, wich was the best at this time.
And what did "the courageaous egyptian soldiers", when TSAHAL arrived ? Did they strongly and courageously defend the system to respect their agreement with USSR ?

No, they have fled loosely... so Isarel could understand the system with USA....

The real question of its discussion is : Wich Arabic country is sovereign ?
The only arabic country wich is sovereign, is Algeria!!!!

Egypt is depending about US dollars, and haven't the right to put a mechanized division in its own Sinai lool lol lol... Is this Sovereignity ? Stop joking. Put a mechanized division in Sinai and i will respect your country.
Today, your country is a toy in the hands of ISRAEL, wich is deciding about your own Sinai....

GCC countries ? Lol, they are the dogs of USA and Western Countries, attacking Proud arabic nations as Syria or Lybia... I call them Zionist Arab Countries. Yes, Saudi Arabia is a Zionist Regime, attacking Iraq of Saddam Hussein, making religious decision to attack DAESH when USA tell them to do that but not sincerely, (where ALGERIA fight terrorism at any time for its own purpose)!!! And never protesting when our Palestinian Brothers are murdered ...

Morocco ? Lol, a country without any sovereignity, where western men can have sexual heelings with kids, end little girls without risking jail... A country which is ok with all the decisions of FRANCE in United Nations....

Algeria is a Sovereign country. Why ?
Because Algeria make its own decisions. You want proof ?

Kosovo case. Algeria said against France, US and western decisions, that she will never recognize Kosovo until Serbia don't recognize it.
Algeria was against Gulf War in 1991 and 2003.
Algeria was against war against Lybia in 2011, and has not allowed NATO aircraft to use our space.
Algeria is the only arab country with Lebanon, wich don't eject the Syrian amabassador from the country.

And the last case. In Amenas hostage crisis, with us citizens, britain etc...
If this crisis, was in Egypt or Morocco or Saudi Arabia, you can be sure that Seal Team or Delta Force Team should make the job, in an arabic land.
And in Algeria ?

No negociation, and massive attack no matter if the hostages are US or Britain, or French or other...
No information to US Departement State or Pentagone, or to anyone else. (Wich arabic country or country can do this ?!!! Russia, China and few countries, but no other arabic country which obey to USA !!).
And our team is making the job, like a REAL SOVEREIGN COUNTRY.

Look at my picture "avatar", and see to these women... Read about Hassiba Ben Bouali, Djamila Boupacha, Djamila Bouhired, Damila Bouazza, Zohra Drif etc... and you will understand that algerian women are much more courageous than your men, who have dropped the pants against our ennemies...

Arabic people in Eastern Region are not courageous. You have the only courage to bomb your brothers, to attack arabic countries such Syria and Lybia... but you dropped your pants against ISrael...

You have walnuted the tunnels of GAZA, shame to you, shame to you !!!!
I only respect PALESTINIAN PEOPLE, whic i love them, and i want to tell to palestinians who read me, that we love PALESTINE and PALESTINIAN, and we think and carry about them everydays... and that ALGERIAN people is ready to face the DEATH to defend your wives, children, and land...

Don't think all arabic people are loosers. Algeria (ARABIC + IMAZIGHEN PEOPLE, because we are a melting pot between Arabs and Imazighen, and i'm "arab" origin to say that) as our President BOUMEDIENNE Says is with PALESTINE oppressed or oppressor.
FREE PALESTINE !!

To finish, ALGERIA IS THE ONLY PEOPLE AND COUNTRY WHO DEFEAT A "COLONY OCCUPATION" in the History... and i hope that PALESTINE AND WESTERN SAHARA will be the second and third...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tomyris

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> Stop joking. Algeria is the only arabic/muslim country Russia consider !
> During the "Kippour War", USSR delivered SAM SA-6 system, wich was the best at this time.
> And what did "the courageaous egyptian soldiers" do, when TSAHAL arrived ? Did they strongly and courageously defend the system to respect their agreement with USSR ?
> 
> No, they have fled loosely... so Isarel could understand the system with USA....
> 
> The real question of its discussion is : Wich Arabic country is sovereign ?
> The only arabic country wich is sovereign, is Algeria!!!!
> 
> Egypt is depending about US dollars, and haven't the right to put a mechanized division in its own Sinai lool lol lol... Is this Sovereignity ? Stop joking. Put a mechanized division in Sinai and i will respect your country.
> Today, your country is a toy in the hands of ISRAEL, wich is deciding about your own Sinai....
> 
> GCC countries ? Lol, they are the dogs of USA and Western Countries, attacking Proud arabic nations as Syria or Lybia... I call them Zionist Arab Countries. Yes, Saudi Arabia is a Zionist Regime, attacking Iraq of Saddam Hussein, making religious decision to attack DAESH when USA tell them to do that but not sincerely, (where ALGERIA fight terrorism at any time for its own purpose)!!! And never protesting when our Palestinian Brothers are murdered ...
> 
> Morocco ? Lol, a country without any sovereignity, where western men can have sexual heelings with kids, end little girls without risking jail... A country which is ok with all the decisions of FRANCE in United Nations....
> 
> Algeria is a Sovereign country. Why ?
> Because Algeria make its own decisions. You want proof ?
> 
> Kosovo case. Algeria said against France, US and western decisions, that she will never recognize Kosovo until Serbia don't recognize it.
> Algeria was against Gulf War in 1991 and 2003.
> Algeria was against war against Lybia in 2011, and has not allowed NATO aircraft to use our space.
> Algeria is the only arab country with Lebanon, wich don't eject the Syrian amabassador from the country.
> 
> And the last case. In Amenas hostage crisis, with us citizens, britain etc...
> If this crisis, was in Egypt or Morocco or Saudi Arabia, you can be sure that Seal Team or Delta Force Team should make the job, in an arabic land.
> And in Algeria ?
> 
> No negociation, and massive attack no matter if the hostages are US or Britain, or French or other...
> No information to US Departement State or Pentagone, or to anyone else.
> And our team is making the job, like a REAL SOVEREIGN COUNTRY.
> 
> Look at my picture "avatar", and see to these women... Read about Hassiba Ben Bouali, Djamila Boupacha, Djamila Bouhired, Damila Bouazza, Zohra Drif etc... and you will understand that algerian women are much more courageous than your men, who have dropped the pants against our ennemies...
> 
> Arabic people in Eastern Region are not courageous. You have the only courage to bomb your brothers, to attack arabic countries such Syria and Lybia... but you dropped your pants against ISrael...
> 
> You have walnuted the tunnels of GAZA, shame to you, shame to you !!!!
> I only respect PALESTINIAN PEOPLE, whic i love them, and i want to tell to palestinians who read me, that we love PALESTINE and PALESTINIAN, and we think and carry about them everydays... and that ALGERIAN people is ready to face the DEATH to defend your wives, children, and land...
> 
> Don't think all arabic people are loosers. Algeria as our President BOUMEDIENNE Says is with PALESTINE oppressed or oppressor.
> FREE PALESTINE !!
> 
> To finish, ALGERIA IS THE ONLY PEOPLE AND COUNTRY WHO DEFEAT A "COLONY OCCUPATION" in the History... and i hope that PALESTINE AND WESTERN SAHARA will be the second and third...


well said. that is why I am proud to belong to the Algerian nation and Iran, a proud country and standing.

but beware OffTopic.


----------



## Frogman

> Stop joking. Algeria is the only arabic/muslim country Russia consider !



Except that isn't very accurate nor does it take into consideration that fact that many states would prefer to ally themselves with the worlds dominant super power rather than a nation that is facing economic collapse due to the Ruble plummeting.



> During the "Kippour War", USSR delivered SAM SA-6 system, wich was the best at this time.
> And what did "the courageaous egyptian soldiers", when TSAHAL arrived ? Did they strongly and courageously defend the system to respect their agreement with USSR ?
> 
> No, they have fled loosely... so Isarel could understand the system with USA....



The IDF did not capture any Sa-6 systems from the Egyptians. Plus, it is generally accepted that low level AAA was responsible for the majority of Israels 300+ combat aircraft losses as SAM systems caused them to fly low, right into the sights of AAA and FLAK, so no not exactly "the best system".

The Thaghra which allowed the IDF to cross onto the western bank and capture (or at least photograph) several Sa-2 positions was as a result of the bloodiest and most ferocious battle of the war, The Battle Of Chinese Farm.

As for the courageous and professional and invincible Algerian Army, its only contribution to the war was one artillery mission in support of Egyptian troops, the two fighter squadrons you sent were non operational.








> The real question of its discussion is : Wich Arabic country is sovereign ?
> The only arabic country wich is sovereign, is Algeria!!!!



First understand the word then use it. Sovereignty is the ability of a state to conduct its affairs without outside interference from states or bodies, thus far in the ME the only states that are not sovereign and are not independent are those under occupation or in a state of civil war.



> Egypt is depending about US dollars, and haven't the right to put a mechanized division in its own Sinai lool lol lol... Is this Sovereignity ? Stop joking. Put a mechanized division in Sinai and i will respect your country.
> Today, your country is a toy in the hands of ISRAEL, wich is deciding about your own Sinai....



Over thirty thousand troops are stationed in the Sinai under the command of the 2nd Field Army. They include, mechanized formations from the 2nd and 3rd Army, Rapid Deployment Forces formations, Interior Ministry Special Operations, Egyptian Navy vessels, and Special Forces units as well as EAF assets such as Apaches, Mi-17, and CH-47, plus UAV.

Your ignorance is astounding. You can check my posts on Op Sinai in the Egyptian Armed Forces thread if You're skeptical.




> and has not allowed NATO aircraft to use our space.



Shame it couldn't do the same for Mali, oh wait. Isn't France a Nato member!?

France says Algeria supportive of its Mali operation| Reuters



> And the last case. In Amenas hostage crisis, with us citizens, britain etc...
> If this crisis, was in Egypt or Morocco or Saudi Arabia, you can be sure that Seal Team or Delta Force Team should make the job, in an arabic land.
> And in Algeria ?
> 
> No negociation, and massive attack no matter if the hostages are US or Britain, or French or other...
> No information to US Departement State or Pentagone, or to anyone else. (Wich arabic country or country can do this ?!!! Russia, China and few countries, but no other arabic country which obey to USA !!).
> And our team is making the job, like a REAL SOVEREIGN COUNTRY.



Conducting operations before we were even born.

23 August 1973 93 passenger Egypt Air Flight Luxor Airport to Cairo hijacked by three men, operation by Egyptian Special Forces resulted in the arrest of the three terrorists and zero civilian losses.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318693211643873





1985 Egypt Air Flight 648 with around 100 passengers hijacked by Abu Nadal terrorists, Egyptian Special Forces were sent to a rapidly deteriorating situation in which passengers were being killed every 15 minutes. Operation resulted in the death of two of the terrorists and one was arrested in hospital after trying to blend in with civilians. A complete balls up from the start only 58 of the 95 passengers survived, no losses to the Egyptian team.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322464244600103





1985 merchant ship Achille Lauro was hijacked, Egyptian Special Forces lead the negotiations covertly using the PLF's leader AbuAbbas (After talks between Mubarak and Arafat) to talk the hijackers down and that's why he was found under the units protection on the Egypt Air flight heading to Tunis which was diverted to Italy and they secured his release from the Italian authorities after heated negotiations.

3rd of June 1998 Operation Global Sky, merchant vessel tries to escape port without paying fees. After the Coast Guard tries to board the crew open fire on them, the Egyptian Special Forces are called in, all crew members are detained after an assault by boat and air using a fast rope, zero casualties.






Their last operation was recovering tourists who were captured then moved to Sudan/Chad. The hijackers came into contact with Sudanese forces which lead to them 'ditching' the tourists, the Egyptian Special Forces then found the tourists and returned them to Egypt. GSG-9 and KSK were deployed but by the time they had arrived the tourists had been returned.

Troops rescue kidnapped Egypt tour group | World news | theguardian.com

As for the Saudis their forces were not ready to deal with a hostage crisis during the Grand Mosque Seizure 1979 so they had to call for outside help, however in 2004

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Saudi commandos rescue hostages

I can not speak for other forces in the region, but, you're wrong, dead wrong.



> and that ALGERIAN people is ready to face the DEATH to defend your wives, children, and land...



Yeah, we're all waiting, come on do it.



> To finish, ALGERIA IS THE ONLY PEOPLE AND COUNTRY WHO DEFEAT A "COLONY OCCUPATION" in the History... and i hope that PALESTINE AND WESTERN SAHARA will be the second and third...



No, you most definitely aren't, brush up on your history, stop using platitudes, stop making stuff up, maybe read a book or two then reply. BTW wasn't there certain Arab countries that provided assistance to the Algerian independence fighters? last time I checked it wasn't a solo effort.



> I'll reply to you, and not to the other "Wasteland" troll with so many lies and mistakes, that's even not funny.



I don't like him either, starts flame wars for no reason.



> But Iran insists on getting PMU-version. I don't want to argue about which S-300 is "better" - the PMU-2 or the upgraded VM-versions. The point is that Algeria and now Egypt - along with Azerbaijan are the only "Muslim" countries that have these advances SAMs from Russia.
> 
> Now the next SAM, called PMU-3 or S-400 as we know it, is heading most likely to Algeria first, regarding "Muslim" countries. So Algeria will most likely be the first customer of S-400, if we compare between Algeria and Egypt. Azerbaijan will never get any S-400, that's for sure, because of the whole situation with Armenia, which in Russian ally through CSTO and Customs Union. Russia has also military forces in Armenia.
> 
> Now back to the question regarding Iran. I know that Iran has sued Russia, therefore Russia was offering Iran VM-version in June 2013, to "smooth" things out. However, in the meantime, Iran was developing their own S-300, which is called Bavar-373. I don't know how good that version is, but Iran isn't just sitting and "waiting for something to be delivered". They are "pro-active".
> 
> Furthermore, regarding Russian contracts to Syria and Iran; we all know that Israel and the U.S. applied massive pressure on Russia, between 2008 - 2013 regarding possible weapons deliveries to Syria and Iran. I was not just the pressure, but the U.S. and Israel were threatening to arm Georgia and Azerbaijan to counter Russian possible deliveries to Syria and Iran.
> 
> However, Russia decided to neutralize that "threat", so Russia started selling a lot of weapons to Azerbaijan themselves, thus making Azerbaijan rather dependent on Russian arms deliveries. It's a very delicate situation regarding Armenia and NK Republic, which is an pro-Armenian area inside Azerbaijan that is governing itself independently from Baku.
> 
> The same way Tiraspol is governing itself away from Moldova. The same way Abkhazia and South Ossetia are governing themselves away from Georgia and the same way Crimea now is part of Russia, while Donbass-area/Novorossija is an area which Kiev/Ukraine, does not control.
> 
> So you see, there are several areas around Russian borders that have delicate situations and "frozen conflicts". We are talking about four countries here, which Russia has some kind of armed clashes with since the early 1990s.
> 
> Now the West is again threatening to arm this time the Kiev-regime, the same way the West threatened to arm Georgia and Azerbaijan if Russia had delivered certain weapons systems to Syria and Iran.
> 
> Regarding Algeria however, there has been NO serious complaining from Israel regarding Russian weapons deliveries to Algeria. On the contrary, Algeria is the one that was concerned whether or not Su-30MKA had any Israeli-made components.
> 
> But Israel on the other hand never complained about Algeria as they do with Syria and Iran and since Egypt also borders with Israel, then Israel is definitely "your problem" - it's not Algeria's problem.



I think you've gone way off the topic I was off topic about but I will reply in a few short sentences so we can move this along a bit. First, there are two variants of the S-300 for a reason, they have different tasks and the procurement of a particular system is based upon requirements, the Iranians may have wanted the S-300MPU2 because they lacked point defence capabilities and their doctrine isn't based upon moving formations under the cover of SAMs where as Egypt needs systems which are tracked and accompany formations.

Anyway, the Russians have stated that they will accept orders for the S-400 from any of their current partners (of which Egypt is one) as the S-300 line will be closed down, as such orders for that system will be rerouted towards the S-400 as the S series system is a major export product for Russia, they won't just leave the market to other nations such as China or the US.

No one ever said the Israelis were your problem, neither are they our problem unless the peace treaty goes up in smoke.



> On the contrary, even though I despise Israeli politics and occupation, I definitely do not "diss down" their military capacity. Again, on the contrary, I have pointed out their superiority over all other Arab countries, which is just a fact. No Western weapon in Arab arsenal can or will defeat Israel in any way, EVER. Those are the hard facts any Arab country, and even Turkey with Western shiny toys has to accept.



There is nothing stopping any Arab state from using any weapon against the Israelis and there is no evidence that the same equipment bought from the US is somehow superior in the Israelis hands. There is no real *technical* data supporting that, the same system will feature the same radar, avionics etc. etc. unless there are specific changes such as the F-16 Sufa or the F-16 B60 or even the F-15SA and F-15I for instance.

If there is technical data please provide it, and provide good sources.



> Oil canNEVER defeat technology, no matter how much Saudi-Arabia thinks that "oil is a weapon" - it's not.



The Ruble is about to collapse and Russia's economy is shrinking at an alarming rate. It's a pretty effective weapon.



> Andthen, there are always nukes. The fact that Israel alone can flatten whole UAE, Egypt, Turkey and Saudi-Arabia, while the latter countries again cannot do a squat about it.
> 
> So defeating Israel at any point in the future is useless. So the question is why does some Arab countries have such huge arsenals of shiny toys when they know they will never be able to make nuclear weapons, and they know that Western and Israeli technology is way about any Arab technology. So that's why I can this arsenal for "shiny toys", because they for the most part are.



Again, your entire argument is based upon hyperbole and platitudes. The Israelis retain the nuclear deterrent as a last precaution, and what defeat means may be relative, do you see defeat as driving them all into the sea or wining a small skirmish over gas fields or ending the occupation.

If you read up on nuclear projects in the ME you would find the nations you mentioned have the capability to start weapons programs, however, what is more important than the ability is the political will, as sanctions would be placed like in Iran and in the past Pakistan. I think you're completely ignoring how serious the use of WMD in the region would be and the international implications of that usage. MAD is not a nice thing to aim for.



> In reality Saudi-Arabia and UAE can only wage a war in Yemen and their own "turf" with those kind of weapons, but never against Israel.
> 
> Same goes for Egypt. If you want to do some kind of "warfare" in Libya against terrorists, that is something you can do. If you want to attack Sudan or Ethiopia, then of course, those shiny F-16 toys will beat Sudan and Ethiopia and the terrorists in eastern Libya. But try against Israel, and you know what happens.
> 
> As mentioned, Turkey experienced that already in 2010, regarding Israel.



There are no technical reasons to back up your claims, just provide them and the sources. The Turkish Flotilla incident had nothing to do with the Turkish state, it was a multinational NGO effort to supply Gaza with aid, if you're suggesting nations should just go to war because a few people got killed then we would be in the midst of world war 15 by now.



> And thesame goes for Turkish arsenal. Unless they wanna be tough against Israel or NATO and the EU member Greece, I don't see why they have that weapons arsenal they have. Unless they are so afraid of PKK/YPG - but you don't need that kind of arsenal to defeat PKK.
> 
> Or if Erdogan gets crazy and want to attack Armenia, then he will be de facto in a war against Russia and the CSTO.



Realism (international relations) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Look at the mess with India and their Rafale. They want 126 of them, and they are still arguing with France, three years after they "chose" France and the Rafale. Now India is threatening to cancel the whole deal and countinue to produce Su-30MKI.
> Also another huge point here is that even if India decided right now while I am writing this, that they have finally agreed with France, the "last" Rafale - meaning the 126th Rafale will NOT be ready and operational before 2025 or even later. It's a massive waste of resources.



The issue with that deal is the Indians want Das to sign a deal in which it will have to guarantee that every fighter produced by HAL (Indian firm) will be up to standard, Das don't want to do that, the deal could have been signed ages ago.

The project is going to take that long because India wants to produce a production line and absorb a lot of the Rafale's technology, plus other things such as training crews, pilots, building infrastructure, and many other things that come with absorbing a new fighter. Anyway the average time to produce a fighter squadron is a year and a bit, the addition of 126 Rafale is massive.




> I believe there is no point for Algeria to have 200+ 4th gen fighters in 2015 and onwards because we are looking at 5th gen aircraft "era" now. So by 2019-2020 we will have U.S., Chinese and Russian 5th gen aircraft operational. Therefore I really don't see the point to order, let's say another 150 4th/4.5th gen aircraft this year and then sit and wait for them well into early 2020s.





> Therefore I don't see the point for Algeria to have 200 - 250 4th generation aircraft, by 2019-2020, since the 5th generation aircraft from Russia and China are getting ready, and S-400 SAM being offered most likely already from 2016 and onwards.
> 
> Money should be saved for hard times, which Algeria did (almost 200 billion USD), now that oil prices have suddenly plummeted. Furthermore, it is extremely expencive to replace 200 - 250 4th generation fighters with 100 - 150 5th generation fighters for countries such as Algeria, Egypt, and even Turkey.
> 
> Therefore having a few dozen well-prepared Su-30MKA along with Yak-130 and MiG-29s with the support of S-300PMU2 (soon S-400) + Improved Kilos, corvettes and frigates is more than sufficient for the next few years.
> 
> I am sure Algeria will order Su-34 to replace Su-24/MiG-25, and will most likely order Su-35 as well. But they won't be in huge numbers as there is no point. Money has to be kept for 5th gen fighters and generally for "hard times". Also, Algeria is spending 7 billion USD now on fighting terrorism out of the total "defense budget" of 20 billion USD. Which shows what is the huge focus on Algeria's part.



You're still looking at this all wrong, there is nothing wrong with the size of the AAF or anything else or the type of aircraft it has. You can keep on adding potent platforms and systems, however, that will not be a massive boost unless the AAF adopts net centrism and modern warfare doctrines.

Communication is the most vital part of the modern battlefield, the AAF still doesn't get that.

The lack of AWAC/ELINT/SIGNIT/EW aircraft proves it as does the lack of military fibre optic cable networks, your battle management and thus the command and control of your forces will be/is poor and thus your forces capabilities to rapidly adapt and overcome changing circumstances by way of transferring information rapidly to command then receiving orders or visa versa will be poor.

You can keep on looking at this from a one dimensional viewpoint which focuses on the type of aircraft flown vs another or a type of SAM etc. etc. but in modern combined arms and net centric warfare one type vs another type is not guaranteed and the enemy will exploit your inability to react rapidly to different situations. 

Detailed explanation of NCW in the first link, wiki does an OK job though.

http://www.dodccrp.org/files/Alberts_NCW.pdf

Network-centric warfare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







This is what you need not another big name fighter jet or SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Bullshit !
Saudi commando or Egytpian commando shouldn't make any job if the situation is "red alert" like In Amenas case.
A proof ? The hostage of Mekka... it's the GIGN which made the job, stop your propaganda !!!
You have the only right to act when the alter it's not "international" ... if they are a lot of western citizens hostages, you will be ejected.

Sovereignity ? Camp David act, doesn't allow your army to be free completly in Sinai, don't lie...
*Stationing of Forces *
No more than one division (mechanized or infantry) of Egyptian armed forces will be stationed within an area lying approximately 50 km. (30 miles) east of the Gulf of Suez and the Suez Canal. Only United Nations forces and civil police equipped with light weapons to perform normal police functions will be stationed within an area lying west of the international border and the Gulf of Aqaba, varying in width from 20 km. (12 miles) to 40 km. (24 miles).



LOL, your country isn't free to deploy its own army in his territory....

Then, Russia is strong, in Russia people doesn't sleep in cemeteries like in Egypt, and they don't die from lake of food like in your country... Russia has oil and gas, and the crisis is temporary, like in Europa in 2008. Russia has money, not like Egypt which is a poor country.

Plus, don't talk about ALGERIA, which sell to you GAS at better price, which is reslod to ISRAEL without our agreement...
Algeria is the only country which defeat a colony people, no matter the help, it's not the subject... The fact is that only ALGERIA defeat a colony people in the history...

Then, Algeria doesn't say she's stronger than ISRAEL, we aren't stupid like in the middel east to believe yours gouvernements... We said that, ALGERIA doesn't dropp the pants against any ennemy... but you, you dropp your pants with ISrael... it's a fact.

Algeria is sovereign, Egypt isn't... you beg like tramps 2 Billions dollars to the USA each year...
Just see the football match of Khartoum... Egypt is near of Sudan, your army wasn't able to carry supporters in Khartoum.
Algerian army, made the second most important air bridge of the history, carrying 25000 fans to Khartoum in a best time... just for a footbbal match loooolllll !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Bullshit !



Lovely!



> Saudi commandoor Egytpian commando shouldn't make any job if the situation is "red alert" like In Amenas case.
> A proof ? The hostage of Mekka... it's the GIGN which made the job, stop your propaganda !!!
> You have the only right to act when the alter it's not "international" ... if they are a lot of western citizens hostages, you will be ejected.



Any hostage taking situation is "red alert". There aren't degrees of hostage situation crisis, they are all dealt with in the same serious manner.

The Egypt Air Flight 648 to Malta had 17 Greeks, 12 Israelis, 9 Americans, 7 Filipinos, 2 Mexicans, 2 Aussies, and a Belgian alongside 40 Egyptian passengers and 6 crew. The Op took place in Malta, not in Egypt.

The Cairo to Luxor flight was predominantly full of tourists. I'm not sure you know how any of this works, if its on your soil and you have the ability to deal with it, no one can stop you.

I already wrote the Saudis called in help for the Grande Mosque Seizure of 1979. However, the 2004 Khobar Massacre or Hostage crisis which targeted foreign oil workers was a complete Arabian operation.

2004 Khobar massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Sovereignity ? Camp David act, doesn't allow your army to be free completly in Sinai, don't lie...
> *Stationing of Forces *
> No more than one division (mechanized or infantry) of Egyptian armed forces will be stationed within an area lying approximately 50 km. (30 miles) east of the Gulf of Suez and the Suez Canal. Only United Nations forces and civil police equipped with light weapons to perform normal police functions will be stationed within an area lying west of the international border and the Gulf of Aqaba, varying in width from 20 km. (12 miles) to 40 km. (24 miles).



Why are you acting like I don't know this and why are you so ignorant that you have not yet worked out that the Peace Treaty's clauses on troop placements have now become redundant due to the security situation.

Again, there are over 30,000 personnel in the Sinai under the command of the 2nd Field Army.



> Then, Russia is strong, in Russia people doesn't sleep in cemeteries like in Egypt, and they don't die from lake of food like in your country... Russia has oil and gas, and the crisis is temporary, like in Europa in 2008. Russia has money, not like Egypt which is a poor country.
> 
> Plus, don't talk about ALGERIA, which sell to you GAS at better price, which is reslod to ISRAEL without our agreement...
> Algeria is the only country which defeat a colony people, no matter the help, it's not the subject... The fact is that only ALGERIA defeat a colony people in the history...
> 
> Then, Algeria doesn't say she's stronger than ISRAEL, we aren't stupid like in the middel east to believe yours gouvernements... We said that, ALGERIA doesn't dropp the pants against any ennemy... but you, you dropp your pants with ISrael... it's a fact.
> 
> Algeria is sovereign, Egypt isn't... you beg like tramps 2 Billions dollars to the USA each year...
> Just see the football match of Khartoum... Egypt is near of Sudan, your army wasn't able to carry supporters in Khartoum.
> Algerian army, made the second most important air bridge of the history, carrying 25000 fans to Khartoum in a best time... just for a footbbal match loooolllll !!!



Momma always told me not to argue with mongs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

@Frogman :
the Algerian aircraft during the war, Israeli-Arab, was not off. OPERATIONAL .and he was even brand new.

@Hassiba-Ben-Bouali : does not say anything about mechante our Egyptian brother, his is not to say that meurre hunger, and sleep in the cemetery, its hurts our brother.

Now stop off topic please, we speak of the Algerian army.

to revive the debate, algerian air force, tale with AWACS, ISR etc ... the modernisaiton takes time, but it beforehand.


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

I don't hate egyptians at all... I have a very great respect for a man such "Nasser" ... But i can't believe a egyptian saying "something like he said about Russia"... It was just a response, and i hope the best to Egypt, and Egyptian people.

Nasser with Zohra Drif and Djamila Bouhired !






The African Top Gun :


----------



## Wasteland

@Frogman 

Since you don't know what you are talking about, i have to correct you, actually Algeria currently doesn't need AWACS, because the Su-30MKA already covers this role, the Su-30 works as mini-AWACS with it's 400km radar range, and it shares information with up to 16 other aircraft.


----------



## Falcon29

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> Stop joking. Algeria is the only arabic/muslim country Russia consider !
> During the "Kippour War", USSR delivered SAM SA-6 system, wich was the best at this time.
> And what did "the courageaous egyptian soldiers", when TSAHAL arrived ? Did they strongly and courageously defend the system to respect their agreement with USSR ?
> 
> No, they have fled loosely... so Isarel could understand the system with USA....
> 
> The real question of its discussion is : Wich Arabic country is sovereign ?
> The only arabic country wich is sovereign, is Algeria!!!!
> 
> Egypt is depending about US dollars, and haven't the right to put a mechanized division in its own Sinai lool lol lol... Is this Sovereignity ? Stop joking. Put a mechanized division in Sinai and i will respect your country.
> Today, your country is a toy in the hands of ISRAEL, wich is deciding about your own Sinai....
> 
> GCC countries ? Lol, they are the dogs of USA and Western Countries, attacking Proud arabic nations as Syria or Lybia... I call them Zionist Arab Countries. Yes, Saudi Arabia is a Zionist Regime, attacking Iraq of Saddam Hussein, making religious decision to attack DAESH when USA tell them to do that but not sincerely, (where ALGERIA fight terrorism at any time for its own purpose)!!! And never protesting when our Palestinian Brothers are murdered ...
> 
> Morocco ? Lol, a country without any sovereignity, where western men can have sexual heelings with kids, end little girls without risking jail... A country which is ok with all the decisions of FRANCE in United Nations....
> 
> Algeria is a Sovereign country. Why ?
> Because Algeria make its own decisions. You want proof ?
> 
> Kosovo case. Algeria said against France, US and western decisions, that she will never recognize Kosovo until Serbia don't recognize it.
> Algeria was against Gulf War in 1991 and 2003.
> Algeria was against war against Lybia in 2011, and has not allowed NATO aircraft to use our space.
> Algeria is the only arab country with Lebanon, wich don't eject the Syrian amabassador from the country.
> 
> And the last case. In Amenas hostage crisis, with us citizens, britain etc...
> If this crisis, was in Egypt or Morocco or Saudi Arabia, you can be sure that Seal Team or Delta Force Team should make the job, in an arabic land.
> And in Algeria ?
> 
> No negociation, and massive attack no matter if the hostages are US or Britain, or French or other...
> No information to US Departement State or Pentagone, or to anyone else. (Wich arabic country or country can do this ?!!! Russia, China and few countries, but no other arabic country which obey to USA !!).
> And our team is making the job, like a REAL SOVEREIGN COUNTRY.
> 
> Look at my picture "avatar", and see to these women... Read about Hassiba Ben Bouali, Djamila Boupacha, Djamila Bouhired, Damila Bouazza, Zohra Drif etc... and you will understand that algerian women are much more courageous than your men, who have dropped the pants against our ennemies...
> 
> Arabic people in Eastern Region are not courageous. You have the only courage to bomb your brothers, to attack arabic countries such Syria and Lybia... but you dropped your pants against ISrael...
> 
> You have walnuted the tunnels of GAZA, shame to you, shame to you !!!!
> I only respect PALESTINIAN PEOPLE, whic i love them, and i want to tell to palestinians who read me, that we love PALESTINE and PALESTINIAN, and we think and carry about them everydays... and that ALGERIAN people is ready to face the DEATH to defend your wives, children, and land...
> 
> Don't think all arabic people are loosers. Algeria (ARABIC + IMAZIGHEN PEOPLE, because we are a melting pot between Arabs and Imazighen, and i'm "arab" origin to say that) as our President BOUMEDIENNE Says is with PALESTINE oppressed or oppressor.
> FREE PALESTINE !!
> 
> To finish, ALGERIA IS THE ONLY PEOPLE AND COUNTRY WHO DEFEAT A "COLONY OCCUPATION" in the History... and i hope that PALESTINE AND WESTERN SAHARA will be the second and third...



We love you too Algeria!  

Our people share great levels of sympathy and brotherhood. It really is beautiful. I never seen an Algerian criticize a Palestinian or vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

Falcon29 said:


> We love you too Algeria!
> 
> Our people share great levels of sympathy and brotherhood. It really is beautiful. I never seen an Algerian criticize a Palestinian or vice versa.


helo my brother, we have a lot of respect for our Palestinian brother, there is Algeria and ready to die for palestine, was unwavering support has palestine, but alas it and too far away to intervene, but one day, God willing, you will see thousand Algerian wash over israel.

but if I can give you advice, you you should double unir.diviser you ever réussiré.

Sorry for the off topic.

there are trained Palestinian military in Algeria, his would be a pleasure to welcome you among us is not taught cowardice,

Algeria and home 

Palestine, Algeria, Iran, ♥♥♥

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Tomyris said:


> helo my brother, we have a lot of respect for our Palestinian brother, there is Algeria and ready to die for palestine, was unwavering support has palestine, but alas it and too far away to intervene, but one day, God willing, you will see thousand Algerian wash over israel.
> 
> but if I can give you advice, you you should double unir.diviser you ever réussiré.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.
> 
> there are trained Palestinian military in Algeria, his would be a pleasure to welcome you among us is not taught cowardice,
> 
> Algeria and home
> 
> Palestine, Algeria, Iran, ♥♥♥



Hello sis 

Sorry I do not know any French. 

Are you talking about security training forces? Military usually stay in Palestine. Only small numbers used to go to Iran but it doesn't happen anymore I think. It's not needed anymore because before Israel would target those people who got anti-tank training and now its harder for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Falcon29 said:


> Hello sis
> 
> Sorry I do not know any French.
> 
> Are you talking about security training forces? Military usually stay in Palestine. Only small numbers used to go to Iran but it doesn't happen anymore I think. It's not needed anymore because before Israel would target those people who got anti-tank training and now its harder for them.


non-officer training, there are Palestinian Certify in Algeria. 

yes in Iran, there is a very good training, the West Bank had to ask for military support iran, israle will not attack if there is an agreement between hamas, hezbollah, and the West Bank. if it ripose all 3 at the same time, israel will never win, that's how you attack her one by one.

but on and off-topic .if you have a topical israel palestine cs link me.

Here we talk about the Algerian army, and risk punishment if we leave the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

The second Algerian MI-26 HALO, checked for navigation equipment.

Algeria will receive 10 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PRC2025

Looks like the Army has received Nora-B52 artilleries from Serbia ? Question is how many ?

L'automoteur d'artillerie Nora B52 en Algérie - Secret Difa3


----------



## Gabriel92

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> The second Algerian MI-26 HALO, checked for navigation equipment.
> 
> Algeria will receive 10 of them.



6,not "10".


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> 6,not "10".


6 with 6 other option


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> 6 with 6 other option



Source ?
All sources that i know said only 6 and no options.


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> Source ?
> All sources that i know said only 6 and no options.


seeks.


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> seeks.



This is you that should provide me a source and show me if i'm wrong or not.
You claim 6+6 option,source ? 
This isn't too difficult.


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> This is you that should provide me a source and show me if i'm wrong or not.
> You claim 6+6 option,source ?
> This isn't too difficult.


I not yours to talk with you disrespect, so look by yourself. you have insulted me


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> I not yours to talk with you disrespect, so look by yourself. you have insulted me



Lol,where did i insult you ?
I just asked for a source,our current discussion could have ended since 20 minutes if you had posted one.
So there are no options.
Thank you goodbye.


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> Lol,where did i insult you ?
> I just asked for a source,our current discussion could have ended since 20 minutes if you had posted one.
> So there are no options.
> Thank you goodbye.


I speak of the other faith or you to say that in France, we Maghreb, and is worse .bla bla bla

I'm not going off topic. France and we were treated like dogs. So thank you for not saying you added is not talking about the Middle East, while France also dream that Iran grave.

we could've stayed in the, but you uploaded in the last authentic, you want to make us look wild. and I do not like her



je parle de l'autre foi ou tu à dit que en france, nous maghrébin , on et les pire .bla bla bla

je veux pas faire du hors sujet . on france on et traité comme des chien. donc merci de pas rajouté on disant que vous parlez pas du moyen orient, alors que la france reve aussi que l'iran tombe.

on aurai pu en resté la ,mais toi tu en a rajouté la derniére foi , tu veux nous faire passer pour des sauvage. et j'aime pas sa


----------



## Wasteland

What the hell is the person above me saying? lol his English is barley understood. And his French sucks. Damn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Wasteland said:


> What the hell is the person above me saying? lol his English is barley understood. And his French sucks. Damn



I use the translators. and stop off sujet.et I let you the French


----------



## Ceylal

*@Frogman,* it seems you had fun while I was gone. After I have seen the losses that your "*Friday*" army suffered in the hand of beit el moukdiss, I chose to be kind in respect to the lives that were lost due the poor training and to inadequate equipments. And this is the army that Sissi counted on to take ans subdue Algeria in 3 days!

Not to respond to every stupidity you wrote about the AAF and its capabilities, however I will reply to one of them to separate the doers from the talkers.

Algeria:

fighter/bomber pilots log a minimum of 120 hours /year

transport................................................ 350+
Helicopters 350+
MIG 25 50+

Egypt
Mirage is not flied
F16 no data but 25 hrs or less
Transport----------idem--------------------
Helicopters--------------------25hrs-----------

the only plane that are flown a lot is the relic mig21.

This just a comparison of the Air forces....

Your navy ia as potent as Algeria's navy of 1962 ( the two rafiots that Egypt gave us) one sunk before its arrival to a port and the second sunk by Israeli operatives in the port of Annaba and I want to convey to them, if they still alive, our heartfelt thanks. they saved the country from a Nasserist.

Anything else Egypt has in her arsenal is as good as tits on a wild boar. Those acres and acres of trucks, tanks, light machine guns displayed on a red carpet, soldiers doning their best uniform that later on put back in the box, aircraft with with wings and rudder painted in reflective orange are just for show. Like against her own citizens....a against her citizenry she had to retort to big means..Tanks against unarmed MB...




























M26t2 electronics, cockpit and accessories.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gabriel92 said:


> The last pic is navy seals.
> If you can't even recognise your soldiers lol.


You are totaly wrong....There is one thing we do well is recognizing each other..
I didn't say that it was in Algeria, since our best of the best train with the best in the field...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Assuring continuance........






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> F16 no data but 25 hrs or less



25 hours a year on our F-16s really?

So presumably the 55+ pilots who have over a thousand hours on the F-16 have been in service and flying the aircraft for the past 40 years, meaning we have sixty year olds flying, for the pilots who have over 2000 hours they have been flying for the past 80 years and they're 100 years old (wow) or even better the Egyptian pilot who has clocked over 4000 hours, he is a whopping 180 years old, meaning we were flying F-16s in 1836.

F-16 News

When you stop making stuff up and actually begin to have some sort of understanding of defence, then reply to me, because time and time again you embarrass yourself.

Bye, bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> 25 hours a year on our F-16s really?


If they accumulated that kind of flying hours, which is verydoubtful, since we know how things are magnified in the middle east, they did by flying the MIG 21, not the F16.





> When you stop making stuff up and actually begin to have some sort of understanding of defence, then reply to me, because time and time again you embarrass yourself




When you quit being delusional, then we can have a serious, discussion. to this moment, I have always refrain myself from saying or putting a thread that shows the real " inexistent potency" of the Egyptian armed forces. Algeria saved and kept your @sses afloat during the 60's and the 70's and she is still to this day, shoring you up economically after Qatar diched you..and then , as usual you will comeback to Algeria for help after the Sauds give you the "official" middle finger.
You can snowball with your fellow Arabs, of the mighty Egyptian army, but she is only mighty in your mind...The only might we all witnessed, is tanks against the MB's, tanks against your owb people. You can't go to the Sinai without Netan permission, you can't battle the beit el moukdiss, without calling on the Israeli drones....to practice on your own people, and you call yourself, a country, OUM EDDOUNIA! toz!
You have ISIS, settling in your western border, are you going to call on your pal Netan too?
And the only time where Egypt found its might was to fence the Palestinian because Netan ordered it, and Sissi boy does not want Netan tota up his @ss. We have a saying back home that resumes the situation very well....*A boy came to his daddy and told him, dad everybody beat me , but I can beat my sister
Djari yaghlebni, bessah neghleb oukhti..
*

By putting Hamas army wing on the list, since Egypt has to mimic or ordered to, on a terror list, is not going to help Egypt getting freed of MB's wrath.


----------



## Frogman

> I am not making stuff..Those pilo If they accumulated that kind of flying hours, which is verydoubtful, since we know how things are magnified in the middle east, they did by flying the MIG 21, not the F16.
> 
> When you quit being delusional, then we can have a really serious, discussion.



The award/s (hour patch) are awarded by Lockheed Martin, nothing to do with the Middle East, training hours on the aircraft or simulators are logged like every other 16 operator. Hours flown in total on several aircraft do not go towards the achievement of flying a certain number of hours on a particular type. There are pilots in the EAF who have never flown anything but an F-16. Pilots on the Mig-21/F-7 get the least flying time in the EAF due to the age of the aircraft, they are due for retirement at the end of this year.

If you want to have a serious discussion then start one, and stop window licking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> The award/s (hour patch) are awarded by Lockheed Martin, nothing to do with the Middle East, training hours on the aircraft or simulators are logged like every other 16 operator. Hours flown in total on several aircraft do not go towards the achievement of flying a certain number of hours on a particular type. There are pilots in the EAF who have never flown anything but an F-16. Pilots on the Mig-21/F-7 get the least flying time in the EAF due to the age of the aircraft, they are due for retirement at the end of this year.
> 
> If you want to have a serious discussion then start one, and stop window licking.



I know more about United States and patch's award. They are given at the end of a course..They don't mean shit! Look how the war games with UAE ended up? that's tell a lot !


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> I know more about United States and patch's award. They are given at the end of a course..They don't mean shit! Look how the war games with UAE ended up? that's tell a lot !



Nope, there are a multitude of patches and awards, patches that highlight achievements such as flying hours are usually awarded by a manufacturer such as Lockheed or Das, badges such as the generic pilot course badge (patch received after training completion) are awarded by respective air forces, and unique badges such as the 'doesn't die' patch are awarded by host nations (in this case Red Flag) during exercises to foreign or domestic pilots. Now, the patch on the pilots arm I put up is awarded by Lockheed Martin, and it does mean something, 4000 hours on a fighter jet is exceptional and he is one of only 3-4 pilots outside of the US to achieve such a feat on the 16.

Ended up? Excercise "Siham Alhaq" is still ongoing. If you're talking about the UAE heli crash in Egypt then I'm afraid I have to tell you that mechanical failures, pilot error, and freak accidents happen and no air force in the world is a stranger to things plummeting out of the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

ceylal stop cause stp

@Frogman I have nothing against you, nor against egypt, but does not speak of the Egyptian power. egypt is not a power you been dependent on American, it finances your army. and your F-16 is a lower F-15/16 Israeli.


If egypt and as strong explained me why it does not bombard reacts lorque israel gaza ??? I'm sorry but the egyte and weak.


Algeria is one more indepandant because it uses Russian weapons. However, our product is not material and as well as dependent, so none of us is a power. but Algeria and freer than egypt.

egypt has bought Russian and Chinese weapons out of addiction, and try to power provides balanced with israel.

Russian Mig-35 is superior to the American F-16, the Su-30/35 are in the category of Israeli F-15 so if you want to become a power, it will not count the F-16.

but talking about the Algerian army only so thank you respected the topic


----------



## Armstrong

Tomyris said:


> ceylal stop cause stp
> 
> @Frogman I have nothing against you, nor against egypt, but does not speak of the Egyptian power. egypt is not a power you been dependent on American, it finances your army. and your F-16 is a lower F-15/16 Israeli.
> 
> 
> If egypt and as strong explained me why it does not bombard reacts lorque israel gaza ??? I'm sorry but the egyte and weak.
> 
> 
> Algeria is one more indepandant because it uses Russian weapons. However, our product is not material and as well as dependent, so none of us is a power. but Algeria and freer than egypt.
> 
> egypt has bought Russian and Chinese weapons out of addiction, and try to power provides balanced with israel.
> 
> Russian Mig-35 is superior to the American F-16, the Su-30/35 are in the category of Israeli F-15 so if you want to become a power, it will not count the F-16.
> 
> but talking about the Algerian army only so thank you respected the topic



Are you an Algerian or an Iranian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Armstrong said:


> Are you an Algerian or an Iranian ?


my mother is Iranian and my father is Algerian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Ended up? Excercise "Siham Alhaq" is still ongoing. If you're talking about the UAE heli crash in Egypt then I'm afraid I have to tell you that mechanical failures, pilot error, and freak accidents happen and no air force in the world is a stranger to things plummeting out of the sky.


I am talking about the two F16 that collided...that speaks a lot how the Arab world count the flying hours ! 4000 hrs...again..TOZ!


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> I am talking about the two F16 that collided...that speaks a lot how the Arab world count the flying hours ! 4000 hrs...again..TOZ!



No such thing happened......stop making stuff up. 

UAE F-16 mishap and accidents shows 3 aircraft lost first (write off) in 09 2006 second in 2010 (sto) and one in 2011 (sto) per F-16.net

Egypt's last F-16 accident/mishap was in 2010

You're welcome to try and prove me wrong.


----------



## Falcon29

Tomyris said:


> ceylal stop cause stp
> 
> @Frogman I have nothing against you, nor against egypt, but does not speak of the Egyptian power. egypt is not a power you been dependent on American, it finances your army. and your F-16 is a lower F-15/16 Israeli.
> 
> 
> If egypt and as strong explained me why it does not bombard reacts lorque israel gaza ??? I'm sorry but the egyte and weak.
> 
> 
> Algeria is one more indepandant because it uses Russian weapons. However, our product is not material and as well as dependent, so none of us is a power. but Algeria and freer than egypt.
> 
> egypt has bought Russian and Chinese weapons out of addiction, and try to power provides balanced with israel.
> 
> Russian Mig-35 is superior to the American F-16, the Su-30/35 are in the category of Israeli F-15 so if you want to become a power, it will not count the F-16.
> 
> but talking about the Algerian army only so thank you respected the topic



He won't respond because like other anti-MB Arabs, they hate Palestinians and support Israel.


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> No such thing happened......stop making stuff up.


Are you high, drunk or both?

[video]


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> Are you high, drunk or both?




How old are you?


----------



## Tomyris

Algerian army and unquestionably the freest army. but it is still dependent of another. the Egyptian weapon will not face the weight israel are weapons can be used only for the American interest. we must understand its my brother and sister.

as we not recognize our weakness, we will never develop.

why not do as europe? Typhoon and latter both from 4 European countries, the F-35 is also a participationde several countries.

Money is not what we lack if Algeria saudi arabia, iran, pakistan, turkey, qatar egypt etc ..... put their best and many scietifique money, we can build a great hunter musulman.et will be dependent on anyone. malheresement the mentality is still too small to consider working together between a Muslim and to join forces.


----------



## Neptune

Tomyris said:


> Algerian army and unquestionably the freest army. but it is still dependent of another. the Egyptian weapon will not face the weight israel are weapons can be used only for the American interest. we must understand its my brother and sister.
> 
> as we not recognize our weakness, we will never develop.
> 
> why not do as europe? Typhoon and latter both from 4 European countries, the F-35 is also a participationde several countries.
> 
> Money is not what we lack if Algeria saudi arabia, iran, pakistan, turkey, qatar egypt etc ..... put their best and many scietifique money, we can build a great hunter musulman.et will be dependent on anyone. malheresement the mentality is still too small to consider working together between a Muslim and to join forces.



Iran and Turkey are already doing that.


----------



## Wasteland



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Tomyris said:


> ...
> 
> why not do as europe? Typhoon and latter both from 4 European countries, the F-35 is also a participationde several countries.
> 
> Money is not what we lack if Algeria saudi arabia, *iran*, pakistan, turkey, qatar egypt etc ..... put their best and many scietifique money, we can build a great hunter musulman.et will be dependent on anyone...




No - Never - thank you (All _GCC_, _Egypt_, _Jordan_) ! 


...


----------



## Frogman

> Are you high, drunk or both?



Hungover, but still with more sense than you. *Prove it*! You keep on making baseless claims and making stuff up, if it happened you think I wouldn't know about it and it wouldn't have been reported globally, did the Greek 16 killing people and wrecking fighters not get reported, even the last Egyptian 16 loss was on the BBC and IIRC no one died.



> He won't respond because like other anti-MB Arabs, they hate Palestinians and support Israel.



Or perhaps I'm tired of addressing political points in a technical debate. You still have no evidence to back up any label you throw at me. An absolutly huge number of Arabs dislike or an indifferent about the MB, but I won't convince someone who thinks they have 50 million supporters in Egypt otherwise, keep on sucking up to them.


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Hungover, but still with more sense than you. *Prove it*! You keep on making baseless claims and making stuff up, if it happened you think I wouldn't know about it and it wouldn't have been reported globally, did the Greek 16 killing people and wrecking fighters not get reported, even the last Egyptian 16 loss was on the BBC and IIRC no one died.


*You opened a thread yourself on the accident in flight between an Egyptian and an UAE F16 during the war games between the two countries.! You must have a real selective memory, or you are losing it!

In* one of your replies, since I am trying to remind you, the few you wrote..Your Mom apparently told you not argue with the *MONG,* she is absolutely right...I don't know if she was referring to the Attila the Hun and what he did to Baghdad , or to the Vietnamese montagnard! But you missed the point she was to convey to you , she meant to tell you not to fu....k, if you can't back it up!





> Or perhaps I'm tired of addressing political points in a technical debate. You still have no evidence to back up any label you throw at me. An absolutly huge number of Arabs dislike or an indifferent about the MB, but I won't convince someone who thinks they have 50 million supporters in Egypt otherwise, keep on sucking up to them.


You missed the point here too! MB's are part of Egypt, they are your people, and you are taking tanks to them because the Sauds to score a point against the tiney Qatar, have ordered Sissi to overthrow a government that was elected, put all the MB's in death row, put their movement in a terror list that you had to create, and then to please the matrone of the ME, Sissi put the armed wing of HAMAS on the same list! Please aren't you glad you are in GB!



Wasteland said:


> How old are you?


Old enough to date your day go sister....


----------



## Frogman

> *You opened a thread yourself on the accident in flight between an Egyptian and an UAE F16 during the war games between the two countries.! You must have a real selective memory, or you are losing it!*



Thread was opened by Hazzy, I confirmed the death of four servicemen, two Egyptians, two from the Emirates, in one aircraft, which later was reported as a UAE helicopter. 






One aircraft, not two, so no not F-16s colliding. 



> if you can't back it up!



Funnily enough I can, you on the other hand are hopeless.


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> Old enough to date your day go sister....




My sister is 6 years old, so you are like, 8 or 9 years old? if you are older than that then i guess you are a pedo?


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> My sister is 6 years old, so you are like, 8 or 9 years old? if you are older than that then i guess you are a pedo?


When you have the courage to show your real flag, you real country, then we can have a serious discussion...until then...


----------



## Wasteland

i won't even bother talking to you, you are just like all the ignorant kids ranting on here. good luck! farewell !


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Thread was opened by Hazzy, I confirmed the death of four servicemen, two Egyptians, two from the Emirates, in one aircraft, which later was reported as a UAE helicopter.
> 
> View attachment 190018
> 
> 
> One aircraft, not two, so no not F-16s colliding.
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough I can, you on the other hand are hopeless.


Then you should verify your info before putting them in the forum..neverless, helicopter or F16..shows the level of competancy ! simply put they don't fly enough to meet the norms...
*THE ALGERIAN ARMY | Page 92*
I really like to reply to every phrase you "*regurgited*" from page 92 of this thread. But it useless ..arab armies will be always arabs..no punch all talk! And we are *arrogant* because "*WE CAN*" back it up! And despite the video's you included in one your reply to minimize the Algerian contribution militarily and materially to Egypt against Israel. THE ALGERIAN ARMY, SAVED THE EGYPTIAN FROM HAVING HEBREW AS THEIR NATIONAL LANGUAGE. They saved Egypt at a time where your own upper class officers ( Egypt officers are all chosen from upper classes and have no contact wit their troops, hope that changed today, but seeing some picture published here, I sincerely doubt it) couldn't differentiate between a shell whistle and a jet reactor noise. If you don't believe, read the memories of Khaled Nezzar the former COS of the Algerian army.

In the near future, and I hope that nothing happen to Egypt, since your MB's sent a staunch warning to foreigners and foreign companies to leave Egypt by the end of this month (reminder of the FIS warning in Algeria in the 90's) , we will witness the reaction and the efficiency of the super internet hyped armed forces of Egypt, with all the western forces help and no embargo against her...



Wasteland said:


> i won't even bother talking to you, you are just like all the ignorant kids ranting on here. good luck! farewell !


Ignorant from an Egyptian, like a pot calling the kettle black..


----------



## Frogman

> Then you should verify your info before putting them in the forum..neverless, helicopter or F16..shows the level of competancy ! simply put they don't fly enough to meet the norms...



Are you being intentionally thick!?

Firstly, I posted the statement taken from the Official Military Spokesman, I did not make any statement about F-16s, you continue to make stuff up.

Secondly, mechanical failures and freak accidents happen all across the world, nations that fly enormous amounts of hours or a few experience these tragedies. Case in point was the Algerian Air Force transport air craft that crashed and left over 70 AF personnel dead was that a reflection of the AAFs competency? or how about the S-24 that crashed in October of 2014 or how about the Mig-25 that crashed in November of 2014?



> And despite the video's you included in one your reply to minimize the Algerian contribution militarily and materially to Egypt against Israel. THE ALGERIAN ARMY, SAVED THE EGYPTIAN FROM HAVING HEBREW AS THEIR NATIONAL LANGUAGE. They saved Egypt at a time where your own upper class officers ( Egypt officers are all chosen from upper classes and have no contact wit their troops, hope that changed today, but seeing some picture published here, I sincerely doubt it) couldn't differentiate between a shell whistle and a jet reactor noise. If you don't believe, read the memories of Khaled Nezzar the former COS of the Algerian army.



Except, the only Arab nation to actually fight on the Egyptian front was Iraq (Hawker Hunter squadron).

Here is an explanation by Group 73 Historians (the highest Arab authority on the war) detailing the Algerian involvement in the war and dispelling the lies you have been fed by walts.

المجموعة 73 مؤرخين - ومازال الجزائريون يعيشون وهم مشاركتهم في حرب أكتوبر .

*ونحن نتحدي أي كان من يكون أن يدعي قتاله مع الجيش المصري في حرب اكتوبر – عدا السرب العراقي البطل الذي ادي معارك بطوليه وكتيبه حرس وطني فلسطينيه قاتلت قتال باسل في الثغره بالقرب من فايد – غير ذلك لم يشارك اي جيش عربي في القتال علي جبهه قناه السويس*
*( والمشاركه تختلف عن القتال وسنوضح ذلك لاحقا )*
*وليسرد لنا من يدعي ذلك يوم من يوميات تلك المعارك علي ان يحدد لنا المكان واليوم والقوة المشاركه ، ولا تكون مثل تلك الاكاذيب المنشورة بالصحف الصفراء عن قتال لواء جزائري لقوات شارون عند السويس وهو ادعاء باطل جملة وتفصيلا حيث ان قوات شارون كانت علي مشارف الاسماعيليه في الشمال ولم تكن في الجنوب ، ولم تستغيث جولدا مائير لانقاذ قواتها من اطباق الجزائريين لها ، بل لم تذكر اي مذكره من مذكرات قاده الحرب الاسرائيليين او تحليلات الحرب للمؤرخين الاجانب اي دور لقوات جزائريه او اي اشتباكات فعليه مؤثرة مع تلك القوات لو حدثت .*

*الجزائر *
*سرب طائرات سوخوي 7 وصل يوم 10 اكتوبر الي قاعده بير عريضه الجويه وكانت حالته الفنيه سيئه جدا ولم يشارك في اي عمليات قتاليه .*
*سرب طائرات ميج 21 وصل يوم 12 اكتوبر تمركز في المطارات الخلفيه (جناكليس ) ولم يشارك في اي اعمال قتال .*
*سرب ميج 17 وصل يوم 11 اكتوبر ولم يشارك في اي عمليات *
*لواء مدرع استكمل وصوله يوم 13 اكتوبر تقريبا وتم وضعه في قطاع الجيش الثالث تحت قياده الفرقه الرابعه المدرعه وشارك في اعمال اشتباكات مدفعيه فقط خلال حرب لاستنزاف الثانيه ، ودخل ضمن تخطيط الخطه شامل*

*هذه هي حقيقه المشاركات العربيه ، والتي وصلت كلها ( عدا السرب العراقي ) بعد يوم 10أكتوبر وكان معظمها عبء اداري علي الجيش المصري من ناحيه التجهيز والامداد والتجهيز ، فضلا علي ان القوات الجزائريه التي وصلت لم تكن تتقن اللغه العربيه انما تتحدث الفرنسيه فقط .*
*لكن تلك القوات ساعدت بقوة في تثبيت الخط الدفاعي الجديد لحصار الثغرة ، *
*واذا ظن احدا ان مصر تنكر الجميل وتتدعي الكذب فلماذا ذكرت كل المصادر مشاركه السرب العراقي الفعاله ولم تذكر مشاركه قوات اخري ؟؟؟؟ لانها الحقيقه المجرده *
*والاخوة الذين يدعون كذبا وزورا ان قوات بلادهم شاركت في النصر وفي القتال اقول لهم*
*((هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين )) او بقول اخر*
*(( البينه علي من ادعي ،واليمين علي من انكر))*

*فأنتم تدعون مشاركه قواتكم في حرب اكتوبر وهذا صحيح ، لكن لا تدعون زورا معارك وهميه وبطولات لم تحدث ، فمصر دائما كبيرة في المقام وفي المكانه ،ولو كانت نيتنا طمس حقائق المشاركات العربيه لكنا طمسنا كل المشاركات بما فيها المشاركه العراقيه الفعاله بسرب الهوكر هنتر المقاتل .*


----------



## Ceylal

*@Frogman*

I guess the Iraqi Hawkers gave him the headache...




Like I wrote above, it is Algeria that saved Egypt from being forced to learn Hebrew...In fact it took awhile for Egypt war museum to recognize the Algerian contribution...Nothing new there...


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes..
> View attachment 190536
> 
> 
> View attachment 190538


For GOD sake jogers


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> For GOD sake jogers


no, that's just a picture after they comeback from a raid..Their equipment rivals with the best of the western world.


----------



## Ceylal

News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates | Page 12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aoudia

the BDSL(LPD) algerian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman

I did not create a thread for it. I posted news in Egyptian armed forces thread and asked you to verify.


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> News of C28A for Algerian Navy: Real-time updates | Page 12
> View attachment 190766
> View attachment 190767
> View attachment 190768
> View attachment 190770







What is written in the picture in your avatar???


----------



## Gabriel92

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 190794
> 
> What is written in the picture in your avatar???



"Charlie Hebdo" 

"The Arab world is in bereavement."

(This camel "represents" the arab world,the arabs".)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Gabriel92 said:


> "Charlie Hebdo"
> 
> "The Arab world is in bereavement."
> 
> (This camel "represents" the arab world,the arabs".)


I know it 
This stateless arab-obsessed Berber always bash and try to provoke arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aoudia



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The venerable MIG 25, still fearfull..




The Mighty Meko200AN




Search and rescue mission with the Algerian ferry the Tassili..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

aoudia said:


> the BDSL(LPD) algerian navy


Was that Meastrale class frigate visiting Algeria, or is this an Italian port?


----------



## Ceylal

Penguin said:


> Was that Meastrale class frigate visiting Algeria, or is this an Italian port?


Italian port..


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian SU30 in Nothern Mali..
[video]




Latest pictures of the Two C28A numbered and side by side in the Chinese port..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Palestinian fighter trained in Algeria with the "17TH RPC".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

More pictures of the 2 C28A 














*2nd Algerian M26T2 takes the air






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Djebel Chenoua class




Koni Class




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes, sea trials, with Italian navy and Algerian crew.






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*China launches second Algerian corvette*






The Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding company has launched the second of three C28A corvettes for the Algerian Navy, which will take delivery of the vessels later this year.

The vessel (921) was launched on February 6 from the company’s shipyard near Shanghai. The first vessel (920) was launched in August 16 last year for delivery in May 2015 and is currently being outfitted by the shipyard, a subsidiary of the China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSSC).

Algeria in March 2012 signed a contract for the three corvettes, after ordering two Meko A-200N frigates from Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems.

The C28A corvettes are around 120 metres long, 14.4 metres wide and have a draft of 3.87 metres. They displace about 2 880 tons fully loaded, and are powered by MTU diesel engines.

They are receiving a combination of Western and Chinese systems, including a Chinese hull-mounted sonar, Thales Smart-S Mk II air and surface surveillance radar and Kelvin Hughes navigation radar.

Armament will include a NORINCO single barrel 76 mm main gun, eight C802 anti-ship missiles, a single FM90N launcher with eight surface to air missiles and two Type 730 seven-barrel 30 mm close-in weapon systems (CIWS) located on top of the helicopter hangar.

The corvettes feature some stealth in their design, including the placement of the exhausts towards their waterline to reduce infrared signature.

The launching of the corvettes follows the undocking and floating out of the first Meko A200 from a dockyard in Kiel, Germany, on December 5 last year, and in September last year Italian shipyard Fincantieri delivered the Algerian Navy’s flagship amphibious warfare vessel Kalaat Beni-Abbes at its Muggiano Shipyard.

As part of its naval modernisation programme, Algeria will in 2018 take delivery of two Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo class) diesel electric submarines from Admiralty Shipyards in Russia. Algeria has also ordered two new Tiger class corvettes from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*KONI CLASS





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*FUTURE ALGERIAN NAVY SCHOOL SHIP : ECHBEK*





[video]



[vide]



[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria and the Algerian Navy laid one of her son and a great visionary that made the QBJ what it is today. RIP General Nacib










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria and the Algerian Navy laid one of her son and a great visionary that made the QBJ what it is today. RIP General Nacib
> View attachment 194136
> View attachment 194137
> 
> View attachment 194135
> *


RIP. my general
he had a good view of the naval force.


----------



## Ceylal

*Niger President Mahmadou Issoufou visit the Algerian armed forces Military Industrial Complex BCI






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Algeria and Russia signed a contract for the licensed production of 200 T-90SA in Algeria.
The total cost of a contract is around 1 billion $.





ВЕДОМОСТИ - Заключен контракт по лицензионному производству танков Т-90 в Алжире

So in overall, Algeria will have around 507 T-90SA in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Barmaley said:


> Algeria and Russia signed a contract for the licensed production of 200 T-90SA in Algeria.
> The total cost of a contract is around 1 billion $.
> View attachment 194881
> 
> 
> ВЕДОМОСТИ - Заключен контракт по лицензионному производству танков Т-90 в Алжире
> 
> So in overall, Algeria will have around 507 T-90SA in service.


When was this contract signed ? @Ceylal ?


----------



## Barmaley

Zarvan said:


> When was this contract signed ?



In the late of 2014. This is probably not the last contract for the licensed production of T-90SA in Algeria, by the way.


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> When was this contract signed ? @Ceylal ?


It was in the second contract with Russia. This will be located at the military complex of Beni Merad, where all the T72's , BTR's are modified. This new contract will be for the T90 MS. Previous T90's and T72's will be brought up the T90MS specs.


> Фото: Д. Абрамов/Ведомости
> 
> Эта публикация основана на статье «Танк алжирской сборки» из газеты «Ведомости» от 20.02.2015, №30 (3776).
> «Рособоронэкспорт» заключил в прошлом году контракт о лицензионном производстве в Алжире примерно 200 основных боевых танков Т-90, сообщили«Ведомостям» два человека из российского оборонно-промышленного комплекса. По их словам, сборка танков из российских машинокомплектов будет развернута на мощностях танкоремонтного завода алжирских вооруженных сил, который ранее занимался ремонтом бронетехники. Представитель«Рособоронэкспорта» от комментариев отказался.
> 
> По словам редактора журнала Moscow Defense Brief Михаила Барабанова, стоимость лицензионной сборки 200 танков типа Т-90 может оцениваться примерно в $1 млрд. По количеству поставляемых танков такой контракт, по оценке Барабанова, является на данный момент одним из самых крупных, а возможно, и самым крупным в мире экспортным контрактом на основные боевые танки.
> 
> *В 2010 г. Алжир заключил с«Рособоронэкспортом» контракт на поставку 185 готовых танков Т-90, исполнение которого к настоящему времени завершено. Кроме того, в 2013 г. Алжир заказал у России комплекты для модернизации поставленных еще в советское время примерно 300 танков Т-72. Политика Алжира по переходу от прямых закупок танков в России к их сборке по лицензии на собственном заводе сравнима с индийским подходом к военно-техническому сотрудничеству с Россией. В 2001 г. Индия заключила свой первый контракт на поставку 124 готовых танков Т-90 и 186 комплектов для сборки этих танков в Индии. После выполнения этих соглашений в 2004 г. был подписан контракт по лицензионному производству в Индии примерно 1000 танков Т-90, но, поскольку лицензионное производство осваивалось с задержками, в 2007 г. были заключены дополнительные контракты по поставке еще 124 готовых танков и машинокомплектов для сборки еще 223 машин.*
> 
> Кроме того, танки Т-90 экспортировались в Азербайджан(100 единиц, поставки завершились в 2014 г.), Уганду(44 машины, поставки завершились несколько лет назад) и Туркмению(6 танков было поставлено в 2009 г.). Поставки танков Т-90 Вооруженным силам России были завершены еще в 2011 г. В разное время рассматривались, но по разным причинам не были реализованы планы по поставкам танков Т-90 в Саудовскую Аравию, Ливию, Сирию, а сейчас, по словам человека, близкого к«Рособоронэкспорту», ведутся переговоры о возможных поставках танков Т-90 в Ирак.
> 
> Алжир — один из крупнейших партнеров России в области военно-технического сотрудничества. В 2006 г. в ответ на списание долга Алжира перед СССР на сумму $4,6 млрд был подписан первый пакет контрактов на поставку в эту страну российских вооружений на сумму около $7,5 млрд, а суммарная стоимость контрактов России с Алжиром с того времени достигла $10 млрд.





> " Rosoboronexport "signed last year a contract for the licensed production in Algeria about 200 main battle tanks T-90, told " Vedomosti "two people of the Russian military-industrial complex. According to them, the assembly of Russian tanks kits will be running at the tank repair plant Algerian armed forces who had previously engaged in repair of armored vehicles. The representative of " Rosoboronexport "declined to comment.
> 
> According to the editor of Moscow Defense Brief Mikhail Barabanov , the value of the licensed assembly of 200 tanks T-90 can be estimated at approximately $ 1 billion. According to the number of supplied tanks such a contract, according to Barabanova is currently one of the largest, and possibly the world's largest export contract for main battle tanks.
> 
> In 2010, Algeria has concluded with " Rosoboronexport "contract for the supply of 185 ready-made T-90 tanks, the execution of which has so far been completed. In addition, in 2013, Algeria has ordered from Russia kits for modernization set in Soviet times about 300 T-72 tanks. Politics of Algeria to move from direct purchases of tanks in Russia to their assembly under license at its own plant is comparable with the Indian approach to military-technical cooperation with Russia. In 2001, India signed its first contract for the supply of 124 ready-made T-90 tanks and 186 kits for the assembly of these tanks in India. After the implementation of these agreements in 2004, a contract was signed for the licensed production in India about 1,000 T-90 tanks, but since licensed production was mastered with delays in 2007 were entered into additional contracts for the supply of another 124 tanks and kits ready for assembly 223 still machines.
> 
> In addition, the T-90 tanks were exported to Azerbaijan ( 100 units, deliveries were completed in 2014), Uganda ( 44 machines, supplies ended a few years ago) and Turkmenistan ( 6 tanks were delivered in 2009). Deliveries of the T-90 Russian Armed Forces has been completed in 2011. At various times, been considered, but for various reasons have not been implemented plans for the supply of T-90 tanks to Saudi Arabia, Libya, Syria, and now, according to a person close to the " Rosoboronexport ", negotiating the possible supply T-90 tanks in Iraq.
> 
> Algeria - one of the largest partners of Russia in the field of military-technical cooperation. In 2006, in response to the cancellation of debt of Algeria to the USSR in the amount of $ 4.6 billion was signed on the first package of contracts for delivery in the country of Russian weapons worth about $ 7.5 billion, and the total value of contracts with Algeria, Russia has since reached $ 10 billion.



*SAR , civil search and rescue 


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Barmaley said:


> Algeria and Russia signed a contract for the licensed production of 200 T-90SA in Algeria.
> The total cost of a contract is around 1 billion $.
> View attachment 194881



Local assembly or complete production of all parts like done in Russia ?


----------



## Barmaley

1000 said:


> Local assembly or complete production of all parts like done in Russia ?


I don't know specifics of a contract, so can't say anything for sure.


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Local assembly or complete production of all parts like done in Russia ?


Local assembly in the beginning..then a full production complex as in India.



Barmaley said:


> I don't know specifics of a contract, so can't say anything for sure.


Local assembly at the beginning, and then something similar, I guess to India. Since for the time being the only two countries that have the T90's technology transfer..
I will comeback with an article, published few hours ago by Akram Kharief, a specialist on North African defense, on his blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Training Helicopters from Poland*


----------



## 1000

Local prodution of T90's would increase army firepower a lot, they should add BMPT production which are more useful in nowadays wars ( COIN/soft targets ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Local prodution of T90's would increase army firepower a lot, they should *add BMPT* production which are more useful in nowadays wars ( COIN/soft targets ).


all the variants from BRP's to BMPT's are included, and will produced in the country. Algeria joins INDIA as the second country, Russia give a production licence to.

*Algeria will produce Russian tanks T90*
Posted on 20/02/2015 



The information began to circulate in the Russian business press, few months ago, but no official confirmation had been given by the Russian and Algerian authorities. Today business daily, Vedomosti, confirmed that Algeria had signed with the Russian agency Rosoboronexport arms export ,a contract to manifacture under license, T90's heavy tanks. This contract would covers an initial tranch of 200 heavy tanks for a cost a billion dollars. The ANP has ordered twice this tank in 2006 with 185 units followed by another 200 in 2010. In 2013 Algeria had also bought 300 M1M upgrade kits for T72 tanks. About 250 T72 had been previously upgraded to M1M format and another 250 had undergone modernization incorporating the Ukrainian AG format. At the end of this program, the army will have about 1500 tanks of the last generation, capable of firing missiles and smart munitions , equipped the most the most advanced protection systems with the ability to operate day and night in all weather conditions. The assembly in Algeria of T90, also allows the integration of Western technologies produced locally, such as night vision and fire control systems.
Algeria is the second country after India to manufacture under license the T90. 
*http://www.secretdifa3.net/?p=825*

Akram Kharief.


*Rare picture of the first Algerian submarine(1982)[ credit Sergey Aprilev]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Algeria bought a license to manufacture 200 pieces of T-90S*






"Rosoboronexport" signed last year a contract for the licensed production in Algeria about 200 main battle tanks T-90, Told "Vedomosti" two people of the Russian Military-Industrial complex. ACCORDING to Them, the assembly of Russian Tanks Will be running kits at the Tank Repair Plant Algerian Armed Forces WHO HAD Previously Engaged in Repair of armored Vehicles. The Representative of "Rosoboronexport" Declined to Comment. 

ACCORDING to the Editor of Moscow Defense Brief Mikhail Barabanov, the value of the licensed assembly of 200 tanks T- 90 can be estimated at approximately $ 1 billion. ACCORDING to the number of Supplied Tanks such A Contract, ACCORDING to Barabanova is Currently One of the Largest, and Possibly the World's Largest export Contract for main battle Tanks. In 2010, Algeria has concluded with "Rosoboronexport" contract for the supply of 185 ready -made T-90 Tanks, the Execution of Which has so far Been completed. In addition, in 2013, Algeria has ordered from Russia kits for modernization set in Soviet times about 300 T-72 Tanks. 

Politics of Algeria to Move from Direct purchases of Tanks in Russia to Their assembly Under License at ITS own Plant is Comparable with the Indian Approach to Military-Technical Cooperation with Russia. In 2001, India signed its first contract for the supply of 124 ready-made T-90 tanks and 186 kits for the assembly of These Tanks in India. After the Implementation of These Agreements in 2004, a contract was signed for the licensed production in India about 1,000 T-90 tanks, but since licensed production was mastered with delays in 2007 were entered into additional contracts for the supply of another 124 tanks and kits ready for assembly another 223 Machines. 

In addition, the T-90 tanks were exported to Azerbaijan (100 units, deliveries were completed in 2014), Uganda (44 machines, supplies ended a few years ago ) and Turkmenistan (6 tanks were delivered in 2009). Deliveries of the T-90 Russian Armed Forces has been completed in 2011. At various times, been considered, but for various reasons have not been implemented plans for the supply of T-90 tanks to Saudi Arabia, Libya, Syria, and now, according to a person close to the "Rosoboronexport", negotiating the possible supply T-90 tanks in Iraq.


----------



## Zarvan

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Algeria bought a license to manufacture 200 pieces of T-90S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rosoboronexport" signed last year a contract for the licensed production in Algeria about 200 main battle tanks T-90, Told "Vedomosti" two people of the Russian Military-Industrial complex. ACCORDING to Them, the assembly of Russian Tanks Will be running kits at the Tank Repair Plant Algerian Armed Forces WHO HAD Previously Engaged in Repair of armored Vehicles. The Representative of "Rosoboronexport" Declined to Comment.
> 
> ACCORDING to the Editor of Moscow Defense Brief Mikhail Barabanov, the value of the licensed assembly of 200 tanks T- 90 can be estimated at approximately $ 1 billion. ACCORDING to the number of Supplied Tanks such A Contract, ACCORDING to Barabanova is Currently One of the Largest, and Possibly the World's Largest export Contract for main battle Tanks. In 2010, Algeria has concluded with "Rosoboronexport" contract for the supply of 185 ready -made T-90 Tanks, the Execution of Which has so far Been completed. In addition, in 2013, Algeria has ordered from Russia kits for modernization set in Soviet times about 300 T-72 Tanks.
> 
> Politics of Algeria to Move from Direct purchases of Tanks in Russia to Their assembly Under License at ITS own Plant is Comparable with the Indian Approach to Military-Technical Cooperation with Russia. In 2001, India signed its first contract for the supply of 124 ready-made T-90 tanks and 186 kits for the assembly of These Tanks in India. After the Implementation of These Agreements in 2004, a contract was signed for the licensed production in India about 1,000 T-90 tanks, but since licensed production was mastered with delays in 2007 were entered into additional contracts for the supply of another 124 tanks and kits ready for assembly another 223 Machines.
> 
> In addition, the T-90 tanks were exported to Azerbaijan (100 units, deliveries were completed in 2014), Uganda (44 machines, supplies ended a few years ago ) and Turkmenistan (6 tanks were delivered in 2009). Deliveries of the T-90 Russian Armed Forces has been completed in 2011. At various times, been considered, but for various reasons have not been implemented plans for the supply of T-90 tanks to Saudi Arabia, Libya, Syria, and now, according to a person close to the "Rosoboronexport", negotiating the possible supply T-90 tanks in Iraq.


Algerian Army is on really fast mode when it comes to getting weapons, by the way @Ceylal Any deal of some new fighter jets is also expected soon or not ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Algerian Army is on really fast mode when it comes to getting weapons, by the way @Ceylal Any deal of some new fighter jets is also expected soon or not ?


SU 34 are expected to arrive within few months and Mi28N by the end of the year..The AAF has in her sight the SU35 to replace the MIG29s...But this year is going to be the year of the Navy with 5 crafts (one Meko, one BDSL, 3 C28A) joining the existing force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> SU 34 are expected to arrive within few months and Mi28N by the end of the year..The AAF has in her sight the SU35 to replace the MIG29s...But this year is going to be the year of the Navy with 5 crafts (one Meko, one BDSL, 3 C28A) joining the existing force.


And what is Navy existing force ?


----------



## geronimo

Zarvan said:


> And what is Navy existing force ?



I didn't get it? what you mean


----------



## Ceylal

geronimo said:


> I didn't get it? what you mean


He wanted to know today's number of vessels in the QBJ...



Zarvan said:


> And what is Navy existing force ?


It is very hard to say, since some of the units are docked, but continuously maintained and upgraded as the OSA for example. The number of 60 units is close to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> He wanted to know today's number of vessels in the QBJ...
> 
> 
> It is very hard to say, since some of the units are docked, but continuously maintained and upgraded as the OSA for example. The number of 60 units is close to reality.


I wanted more detail How many are of those are Frigates and Corvettes and Missile boats and others ? also How much life they have now ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> I wanted more detail How many are of those are Frigates and Corvettes and Missile boats and others ? also How much life they have now ?


Really hard to say..To put a forward number will be a pure speculation, since the fact of discussing the subject is still taboo in Algeria, and we are not going to see a change in the near future. 
But all the vessels acquired before the nineties have gone a full upgrade, with new radars, communication, missiles and are fully integrated with armed component of the defences forces..The upgrade gives the QJB the capability to operate with NATO, without being a member. 
The idea behind this modernisation is to create 3 to 4 battle groups along with US navy model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Kalaat Beni hammed in rescue exercise..


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Hello in Yeovil England..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aoudia



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Navy super lynx MK140 armed with Makopas











Military transport trucks produced in Algeria for troops and civilian use.














*Algeria-SNVI: Release of the new truck model in the Mercedes Benz label*



This first type of truck Mercedes Zetros 6x6 is assembled to transport troops

A new model of truck, assembled in Algeria under the Mercedes Benz label, was released Tuesday from the factory of the National Society of Industrial Vehicles (SNVI) Rouiba (Algiers), the result of an Algerian-German-Emirati investment.



The christening ceremony of the first military truck type Mercedes Zetros 6x6 in its version of troop transport, was chaired by the Chief of Army body, Ahmed Gaid Salah, Deputy Minister of Defence, Chief of 'Staff of the People's National Army (ANP), at the headquarters of the Algerian League for the production of truck Mercedes-Benz Rouiba (Sappl-MB) in the presence of representatives of the German and Emirati partners.

Following the release of the plant in the Actros 2041S in April 2014, the MB-Sappl launched the Zetros 2733A Mercedes Benz whose Algerian models, essentially delivered to the Department of National Defence (DND). "The output of this military truck is the culmination of a process leading to the bulk of national needs by means of road transport in a basket and a strictly quality typical prevailing at the Daimler Group," says -t-on.

The Sappl-MB Company, founded in 2012 with a capital of 103 million euros, is 51% owned by the Algerian side through SNVI (34%) and the Department of National Defence (17%), and 49% Emirati Aabar while German Daimler / Mercedes-Benz is the technology partner.

*A production of 15,000 vehicles per year by 2019*

Three mixed capital companies were established in July 2012 as part of the implementation of Algerian-Emirati-German agreements protocols for the development of the national machinery industry. This is the Algerian company truck production of Mercedes-Benz / SPA Rouiba, from that brand vehicle manufacturing Mercedes-Benz / SPA / Tiaret and that of manufacturing German brand engines (Mercedes Benz, Deutz and MTU) SPA / Wadi Hamimine (Constantine).

The plant in Rouiba, whose production will be intended to satisfy the national market needs including military institutions, public enterprises and the private sector in 2018 and 2019 will reach some 15,000 trucks, coaches and buses per year. Inaugurated in October 2014, the annual production capacity of the plant of Ain Bouchekif (Tiaret) is 6,000 vehicle "Sprinter" for different uses, and 2,000 other 4X4 vehicles "Class C" all terrain of category G for military and paramilitary purposes. As for the plant Constantine (Oued Hamimine), it should reach an annual production capacity of 25,000 cars engines.
*
Algérie-SNVI : Sortie du nouveau modèle de camion sous le label Mercedes Benz*

*1973 Arab-Israeli war, Algeria's commitment*
March 9, 2015BABZMANHistory of Algeria , Algeria Contemporary (1962-present)0

*The Yom Kippur War or October War (Arabic حرب تشرين) or war 1973 Arab-Israeli opposed, from October 6 to October 24, 1973, Israel a coalition led by Egypt and Syria.*
*3000 Algerian soldiers sent on the Egyptian front, bag and baggage: 128 tanks and armored vehicles, 12 artillery guns, 16 anti-aircraft guns. Added to this are 4 combat aircraft squadrons, totaling 50 aircraft (MiG 21, MiG 17 and Sukoi 7), supplies and logistics sent to the scene of the war besides economic assistance and very substantial financial.*

*October 6, 1973, which coincided with the 10th day of the month of Ramadan, the Egyptian and Syrian armies launched a major offensive against Israeli positions in order to regain the territories occupied by Israel since the Six Day War called, held in juin1967. This offensive was to liberate the Sinai Peninsula, the Gaza Strip, the West Bank and the Golan Heights.*

*The choice to take an active hand in the liberation of Arab lands was taken by the Revolutionary Council and the Council of Ministers meeting on 7 October 1973 that is to say the day after the opening of hostilities by the Syrian and Egyptian armies.*

*8 BB, while stationed in Telerghma receives the order to move, and after thirteen days journey reached the outskirts of Cairo. The arrival of the 8th BB on the front was a big relief for the Egyptian command in that it helped to stabilize the front, preventing Israeli forces to gain more ground, but also to allow the changing of Egyptian troops.*

*Upon arrival at the scene of war, the Algerian expeditionary force immediately initiated the confrontation with the Israeli enemy. Battle tanks, air battles, artillery, Algerian soldiers had completed all their missions were to attack Israeli in Sinai and protect Cairo against any Israeli offensive until they return to the ground of the motherland. (Pictured, 2 Sukhoi 7 Algerians taking off from an Egyptian air base in the desert in 1973).*

*Mohamed Ibn Khaldou*n

[video]




Google translation..easy comprehensible..youtube documentary in french..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

[video]



[video]



[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

[video]


----------



## Ceylal

The Army at the service of the citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian C28A exposed in Malaysia military Expo LIMA 2015












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Club (antiship variant 3M-54E1)*

Club is an anti-ship missile Russian Navy belonging to the weapons with a single family housing. This versatile system with numerous options, the ability to conduct combat ships (3M-54E1), ground targets and submarines. Rocket Club exported to *Algeria, China and India.*











[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *Club (antiship variant 3M-54E1)*
> 
> Club is an anti-ship missile Russian Navy belonging to the weapons with a single family housing. This versatile system with numerous options, the ability to conduct combat ships (3M-54E1), ground targets and submarines. Rocket Club exported to *Algeria, China and India.*
> View attachment 204095
> View attachment 204096
> View attachment 204097
> 
> 
> [video]


Has Algeria any plans to buy cruise missile destroyers in near future ?????????


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Has Algeria any plans to buy cruise missile destroyers in near future ?????????


If your are talking about a chinese DF23, I do not think so and it is not needed. The Bastion coastal defence system has been acquired, and it is sufficient to keep existing treat, if any, at bay...for the time being.


----------



## Ceylal

Latest pictures of the 2 Mi26t2 for Algeria near delivery..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Newest pictures of the Algerian Mi26T2, in Russia









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

While flight testing is continuing on the two Mi26T2 already produced by the plant in Ulan Ude, Algerian crews are training to fly the largest helicopter in the world in one of the helicopter owned made available to them by Rosvertol, the manufacturer the Mi26.





*Russian Upgrade for Algerians mi171*
Posted on 03/20/2015 Leave a Comment




The picture appeared today in the Russian defense forums, there we see a Mi171 of Algerian Air Force, conduct a test flight in the vicinity of the aerodrome of Ulan Ude, Russia. A second picture shows the same craft on the ground with other Russian M8. It seems that the upgrade commissioned by Algeria for 39 of his Mi171Sh is being finalized.

Upgraded with a new, more efficient engines and better cycle maintenance schedules and longer service life, the VK 2500 exceed the power of their predecessors by 200 horsepower and thus allow greater speed and better payload for weapons systems. The transmission system has been changed and its weight has been reduced, along with the installation of a more efficient APU (AT 14) and new batteries.. The AMTSh format comprises an anti-tank suite of two clusters of 4 anti tank missiles (either shturm or Ataka), along with the rocket launcher S6 and S8 and the 23mm gun pods






Hip versions in Mi8, Mi17 and Mi171Sh are truly the workhorse of the ANP, they played a very important role in the anti terrorism. So far they have provided support fire to ground troops, troops incursion in combat zones and medical evacuation. Today the inventory of the Air Force is around 100 units.

secretdifa3.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

in memory of Commander Malek Nacib , the father of the Algerian Navy submarine fleet..





Rare picture of the first Algerian romeo submarine under Kamel Nacib Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Algeria should talk with France on possible JV on Surface Combatants and Submarine production.


----------



## Ceylal

black-hawk_101 said:


> Algeria should talk with France on possible JV on Surface Combatants and Submarine production.


We have a mutual and an ongoing distrust. It will never happened.
We have a JV with the Germans, China, Italy and Russia, our main weaponry suppliers. France has no place in the Algerian arms programs.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Ceylal said:


> We have a mutual and an ongoing distrust. It will never happened.
> We have a JV with the Germans, China, Italy and Russia, our main weaponry suppliers. France has no place in the Algerian arms programs.



Then do with Germans.


----------



## Ceylal

*The helicopter carrier Kalaat Beni Abbes Thursday in Algiers*





The largest ship of the Algerian Navy will be officially delivered this weekend to the command of the naval forces. According to our sources, the Landing Ship and logistical support (BDSL) Kalaat Beni Abbes left Italy today towards the Bay of Algiers.

Built by Fincantieri in Italy, this helicopter carrier is a quantum leap for the Algerian Navy , thus entering the closed circle with a Marine aircraft carrier. It is also built on the basis of a design very similar to that of the Italian aircraft carrier Garibaldi, with slightly smaller dimensions and capacities, while having the most modern electronic equipment and improved capabilities.

The major and completely new innovation in the design of Kalaat Beni Abbes, has increased its self-defense capability, allowing it to perform alone, or with a very small escort, war operations away from its home port. Can provide radar coverage over 100 km radius, it can defend against aircraft in a 30km bubble. It can also carry up to five helicopters attacks that can engage both ships and submarines.

The ship is operated by 150 sailors, who have completed their training in Italy, including many women. It has the ability to transport, in addition 450 troops and have them land with barges with their equipment and vehicles, up to 30 heavy tanks, light armored or fifty can accompany the marines to land.

Also thought as an emergency logistics center to use in case of natural disasters, Kalaat Beni Abbes is a floating war hospital with fifty beds and six operating rooms, it can provide humanitarian assistance within 4000 km its home port.

143 meters long and 9000 tons displacement, it will be by far the largest ship of the Algerian navy and one of the largest in the region.

*secretdifa3.net*


----------



## Ceylal

Small update: - The Algerian Navy schooner will not be built by Damen (Netherlands) , rather by the construction company Stocznia Gdańsk (Poland) who's engineers designed her. . It is same shipyards that built the three- square masted Russian "Mir", one of the finest sailing ships in the world.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> If your are talking about a chinese DF23, I do not think so and it is not needed. The Bastion coastal defence system has been acquired, and it is sufficient to keep existing treat, if any, at bay...for the time being.







I am talking about these kind of beasts


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> I am talking about these kind of beasts


Interesting that brought that in, just last night, I was talking to a friend who is very active in the military affairs, about the future craft that Algeria may acquire from China, he cited a probable acquisition of something similar of what you pictured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Latest pictures of Algerian A200 MEKO









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

4 Cruise Missile destroyers should be the next goal to achieve by Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

and finaly Algerian BDSL "KALAAT BANI ABASS" in Alger home port 
its welcome , we are waiting for the second unit



Zarvan said:


> 4 Cruise Missile destroyers should be the next goal to achieve by Algerian Navy


I am almost sur it will be the next step

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*According TASS, the second phase of modernization of Algerian BMP has been launched*
As reported on April 7 by TASS, Russian company KBP has started the second part of the contract with Algeria for the modernization of infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs)* BMP-1*, according to which the customer will receive about 360 BMP modernized to the *BMP-2M* standard with the Berezhok turret.




*BMP-2M fitted with the Berezhok weapons system (photo: KBP)*

According to the director of KBP, the agreement is supposed to be completed within 2-3 years. Modernization of the *BMP-1* will be accomplished on one of the armored repair plant in Algeria with the assistance of Russian experts.

He also said that the Algerian BMP-1 will be upgraded with the installation of the crew compartment Berezhok which includes a 30mm automatic gun 2A42, four anti-tank missile launchers (ATGM) "Kornet", a 30mm automatic grenade launcher AGS-30 and a 7.62mm PKT coaxial machine gun.

Land Platforms
*Algeria to get another 360 upgraded BMPs*
*Nikolai Novichkov, Moscow* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
08 April 2015







A Berezhok combat module seen at KBP's plant in Tula. Source: Nikolai Novichkov
Russia's KBP Instrument Design Bureau has started to fulfil the second part of a contract to upgrade Algerian BMP-1 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs), according to Vladimir Popov, the director general of the KBP subsidiary Shcheglovsky Val.

"Previously, more than 400 upgraded BMP-1s were delivered to Algeria," Popov told the TASS news agency. "KBP has started to carry out the second part of the contract, which is of the same size, about 360 combat vehicles." The contract is expected to be completed in the next two or three years.

Popov said the BMP-1s are being upgraded with the Berezhok combat module, which is armed with four 9M133 Kornet-E anti-tank guided missiles and an AGS-30 30 mm automatic grenade launcher in addition to the 30 mm 2A42 main gun used on the BMP-2 IFV and the standard PKT 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun. The Berezhok upgrade also includes a new fire-control system and optics.

The modernisation of the BMP-1s is being carried out at an Algerian armour repair plant with the assistance of Russian technicians.

"The Berezhok combat module demonstrated it is best in the environmental conditions of Algeria. This country successfully uses the upgraded BMP-1s," said Popov.

He added that the upgrade package is being offered to the Russian Armed Forces to improve the combat capabilities of its BMP-2s.

"An automatic tracking device and ability to launch anti-tank missiles in salvo mode are the features of the combat module," said Popov. "The cost-efficiency characteristics of the upgraded BMP-2 are very impressive and its combat potential is increased by several times, so a new-generation IFV can be obtained for a relatively insignificant price."

*Algeria orders more Pantsir S1 from Russia*
04/08/2015



ITAR-TASS announced yesterday that the Algerian has ordered a new batch of anti-aircraft defense systems of short-range Pantsir S1 to KBP, the Russian manufacturer headquartered in Tula, Russia

If the number of the defence system ordered has not been mentioned, it was i the tremendous enthusiasm of the Algerian army of the capability of the Pantsir S1 that was commented in the Director General of KBP Vladimir Popov. press release. "We had a wonderful lessons learned from the Algerian army who tested extensively and in extreme environments (mountains, deserts ...) the system. The Pantsir operated by the Algerian military even managed to detect low-flying aircraft over a distance of 80 km, "he said.

The Algeria deployed the Janus version of Pantsir since 2010 , which covers a wider area. The system command and control, will allow ground forces to coordinate and operate more efficiently the system in a multi-layered protection for any given airspace, while being paralleled and working in tendem with the S300PMU2 long range radar

Iraq recently received some units of this system, other S1 Pantsir operators are the Russian army and Emirati military.

secretdifa3.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria to receive 100 fighting vehicle from Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*BDSL KALAAT BENI ABBES SAILING TO ALGIERS...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*newest pictures of the Algeria M26T2






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria received two Mi28 NE..in the month of February..




Algerian SuperHind in Ukraine








Algerian MIG 25 pilot




Algeria receives a new batch of Yak 130S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGrim

Pictures of Algerian spec ops please? 

@Ceylal


----------



## Ceylal

@shazlion,


shazlion said:


> I believe for sure Iran killed Pakistanis in Baluchistan using Proxies like BLA to send a Clear Msg. to Pakistan that do not follow Saudia Arabia Other wise Iran-Persia will Fuk You Pakistanis up in Baluchistan!
> 
> it is very Probable than PTT killing Pakistanis in Baluchistan as PTT is not present in Baluchistan in big numbers as claimed by so Called Friends of Pakistan, who are actually Agents of India-Iran-Israel-USA inside Pakistan and writing in different Newspapers and News Channels of Pakistan
> 
> *Any way Pakistan have no real friend and Islamic Brothers, all just use Pakistan like Toilet Paper, Iran is more Dangerous than Saudi Arabia as Iran is our neighbour and occupy large Part of Pakistan......
> Pakistan must not tilt towards Iran but go with SA and Gulf States and still tell them clearly that Pakistan Army will not land in YEMEN........Period*
> 
> Also, Saudi Arabia is giving Billions of $$$$ of Aid to Pakistan plus Cheap Oil and over 5 million Pakistanis work in SA, UAE, Dubai, Qatar, Kuwait and other Gulf States and What Persia-Iran give us NOTHING! Jack shiiiit, they only asking from us but they do not care about Pakistan or Pakistani People,
> 
> *There are only 18,000 Pakistanis in Whole Iran - Yes 18 thousands only!!!! Shocked about Our Not so Great Persian-Iran Empire Neighbour, Over 5 Million Pakistanis with families makes them over 10 Million Pakistanis in Arab Gulf Counties!!!!! but wait a Minute *There are *millions of Persian-Iranis in* *Pakistan and India, since the time of Khomeni so called Islamic Revolution but in reality It is Shia Revolution against Sunnis of Pakistan, Syria, Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Gulf Countries *
> 
> Great Satan aka USA according to Iran is Now again sleeping with Not so great Persian-Iran Supremacist Racist Iran, Persians Hate Pakistanis, Arabs, Kurds, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Oman, Yemen, Dubai, UAE, all Arab Gulf States but there Hate against any Sunnis have NO Bound as they believe that Sunnis are the one who killed Imam Hussain and Sunni Abu Bakr, Caliph Omar and Caliph Osman were the reason Ali did not get leadership of Muslims and Islam
> 
> How I know this as I lived with so called Not so great Persians - Iranis and I know them inside Out!
> 
> Once Iran was majority Sunni Country but Shia Minority was in Power, Shia Elite decided to change Iran from Sunni Majority State to Shia using force, just read this History it is very Informative part of Shia Majoosi Iran - Do not trust Racist Persians as once they get into your country either they change you by tactics or just using Taqqiya Shia-Jew Concept of Lies to fool you in believing there Lies as Truth!



You posted your reply in the wrong thread...




TheGrim said:


> Pictures of Algerian spec ops please?
> 
> @Ceylal



Pictures of Algeria special Op are hard to come by....Algerian Army does not advertise, and for special op are very guarded. But be assured, if they become available they will be in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Rare picture ofAlgerian SF returning from operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 214655
> View attachment 214656
> 
> 
> Rare picture ofAlgerian SF returning from operation..
> View attachment 214658


Any idea about your number of special forces


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Any idea about your number of special forces


No idea..


----------



## Ceylal

New pictures of Algerian navy helicopters in Yeovil, GB.







*Algeria revolution cadet Academy in the early days of the country independence (1963)*








*Today....



*

The armed forces in Algeria south:Warriors as tough as the hostile environment...A documentary..
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206642608489487




*


----------



## Ceylal

Arms arsenal intercepted in the southern Algeria, in In Guzzam...Arms and goods being smuggled are intercepted daily but not of this magnitude or lethality?










*And a rare picture of the Algerian Special Forces behind these ongoing operations



*


----------



## Ceylal

*New Algerian special forces video
[video]



*



*SU34 Simulator*
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria opts her option for 14 more SU30MKA . Contrat to be signed this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ceylal said:


> Algeria opts her option for 14 more SU30MKA . Contrat to be signed this week.


why not su35 ???


----------



## Tomyris

Sulman Badshah said:


> why not su35 ???


normally you will have the su-35 and Su-34, but I do not know why wait


----------



## Ceylal

Sulman Badshah said:


> why not su35 ???


This is an old contract they are exercising the option..The SU 34 will be delivered by the end of this year and they are talk about the acquisition of the SU 35. Based on past purchases history, the AAF choice of a fighter is solely based on a tried and true craft that served or are serving in the AAF. There is no doubt that SU34 and SU35 are being evaluted in the Hassi Bahbah proving ground.







*SNIPERS









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

How many Su-34s?


----------



## Ceylal

Horus said:


> How many Su-34s?


4 squadrons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> 4 squadrons


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian Navy's new acquisition ,the BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes, Algiers Port*



*Algerian troops manning the western border

*




*Algerian paratroopers trainees boarding a C130
*























*Algerian special forces, training and missions
[video]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

hi mens , I wante to share with you this magnefic pictures of this old beast ....
it still fears ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Algeria opts her option for 14 more SU30MKA . Contrat to be signed this week.


Great going good job


----------



## ss22

and our lovely SAM300PMU2






An Algerian fighter pilot of Su-30MKA/MRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria Has Developed Anti-Tank Weapons System Based on the BTR-60*



Algeria has developed anti-tank weapons system based on the BTR-60. New anti-tank weapons system have four «Kornet» Russian anti-tank guided missiles.

The Kornet anti-tank missile as a modular, universal system able to engage any target from a mix of platforms using a reliable laser beam guidance system that was simple to use. It is a heavy ATGM, superior to the earlier 9K111 Fagot (NATO: AT-4 Spigot) and 9K113 Konkurs (NATO: AT-5 Spandrel) wire-guided ATGMs, but not to replace them (due to the cost).

The missile entered service in the Russian army in 1998. Its export designation is the Kornet-E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria to up the YAK 130 for specific roles*




Being the first foreign country to acquire the Yak 130, Algeria has incorporated this craft in its fleet,well before Russia and seems to have a clear idea on the true capabilities of this aircraft in future conflict
Based on recent intelligence, conflicts in Libya and Syria have shown the importance of light jets in the CAS and COIN role. the Galeb was able to operate despite the no flying zone implemented in Libya and L39 was the workhorse of the army of Syrian Air.

The Algerian air force COIN experience with the Albatros which was also the COIN principal trainer, seems to duplicate their experience with the Yak 130, a craft with superb stealth and agility qualities .

Two years ago,   Algeria had expressed its desire to acquire thirty Yak 130 . At that time, the Algiers requirements were a heavier armament, with a twin-tube 23 mm gun pod and the ability to drop smart munitions. Today, two recent informations, confirm the changes that will affect the newest member of the Russian aviation industry.

First, the probable integration of Italo-Brazilian radar Scipio-01. This radar designed for the needs of the Brazilian Air Force's for their AMX fleet, and offered by Italian Selex Galileo. Reuters recently reported that Russia intends to integrate the radar on the Yak 130, to give it real air-air and air ground capabilities.

The second information was revealed by the *blog bmpd*, supported by photos, the Gromov flight institute, in Zhukovsky, near Moscow, began flight tests of a Yak 130 prototype, with a laser range finder, located in the curvature of the nose of the aircraft.

These changes correspond to the requirements of the Algerian army, although no conformations were made by the Yak complex or the Algerian authorities, it remains a probability to consider. Currently the Yak 130 is operated by four countries, Algeria, Bangladesh, Belarus and Russia.

*Secretdifa3.net
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria Has Developed Anti-Tank Weapons System Based on the BTR-60*
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria has developed anti-tank weapons system based on the BTR-60. New anti-tank weapons system have four «Kornet» Russian anti-tank guided missiles.
> 
> The Kornet anti-tank missile as a modular, universal system able to engage any target from a mix of platforms using a reliable laser beam guidance system that was simple to use. It is a heavy ATGM, superior to the earlier 9K111 Fagot (NATO: AT-4 Spigot) and 9K113 Konkurs (NATO: AT-5 Spandrel) wire-guided ATGMs, but not to replace them (due to the cost).
> 
> The missile entered service in the Russian army in 1998. Its export designation is the Kornet-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216147
> View attachment 216148
> View attachment 216149
> 
> 
> View attachment 216150


Algeria seriously needs to choose a better Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Algeria seriously needs to choose a better Gun


A better gun for what?


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> A better gun for what?


Your infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Your infantry


The AK is a great gun and are fitting them with picatinny rail for scopes, laser and flashlight produced locally.


----------



## Ceylal

*inside the Algerian MI24 MKIII SUPER HIND, the wahabi disciples terminator












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian navy actual and future ships deliveries.
http://www.seawaves.com/currentshipprojects.PDF


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 216503
> 
> 
> *inside the Algerian MI24 MKIII SUPER HIND, the wahabi disciples terminator
> View attachment 216505
> View attachment 216506
> View attachment 216507
> View attachment 216508
> *
> View attachment 216504
> 
> 
> View attachment 216509
> View attachment 216515


When you will get those 42 MI-28 you have ordered and have a look at this wikkipedia the size of Army which they are telling is it true 
People's National Army (Algeria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ceylal said:


> Algerian navy actual and future ships deliveries.
> http://www.seawaves.com/currentshipprojects.PDF


Please post the details here I am not able to open the link

@Ceylal I would love to visit Algeria one day


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> When you will get those 42 MI-28 you have ordered and have a look at this wikkipedia the size of Army which they are telling is it true
> People's National Army (Algeria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia is not a source. For ex the T55 and the T62 have been decommissioned in the mid 90's. Number of T72's is higher than that....just to mention few




> Please post the details here I am not able to open the link
> 
> @Ceylal I would love to visit Algeria one day



The link works...
*http://www.seawaves.com/currentshipprojects.PDF*

And you will be very welcomed. You will find a totally different country and people than what is being vehiculated .


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Wikipedia is not a source. For ex the T55 and the T62 have been decommissioned in the mid 90's. Number of T72's is higher than that....just to mention few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link works...
> *http://www.seawaves.com/currentshipprojects.PDF*
> 
> And you will be very welcomed. You will find a totally different country and people than what is being vehiculated .


Its not working so please share the details here


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> Wikipedia is not a source. For ex the T55 and the T62 have been decommissioned in the mid 90's. Number of T72's is higher than that....just to mention few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link works...
> *http://www.seawaves.com/currentshipprojects.PDF*
> 
> And you will be very welcomed. You will find a totally different country and people than what is being vehiculated .



300 T-72 will be amended BMP-Terminator. about 250 T-72 is to modernize T-90 size

@Zarvan you will be the welcome home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Its not working so please share the details here


the best I can do...sorry

Current Ship Projects Last updated: April 10, 2015 New additions highlighted – with links to ship photos where available Updates from past week highlighted in yellow. Also note Myanmar name has been changed back to Burma. Information on Iran and North Korea cannot be verified and is usually propaganda. Abu Dhabi Al Hesen P 172 Baynunah Class built ADSB L 05 Apr 11 Abu Dhabi Al Dhafra P 173 Baynunah Class built ADSB Abu Dhabi Mezyad P 174 Baynunah Class built ADSB L 15 Feb 12 Abu Dhabi TBA P 175 Baynunah Class built ADSB Abu Dhabi Al Hili P 176 Baynunah Class Del 08 Feb 14 Albania CG Lisus P 133 Damen 4207 Albania CG Butrinti P 134 Damen 4207 Angola Jul 2011 in talks for German OPVs Angola Nngola Kiluange?? 62M Type FISV 6210 L 01 Feb 12 Damen Galati Del 12 12? Angola Nizinga Mbandi Nil 62M Type FISV 6210 L 09 May 12 Del 2013 Algeria TBA Proj 636 Admiralteyskie Verfi Ord Feb 14 Del 18 Algeria TBA Proj 636 Admiralteyskie Verfi Ord Feb 14 Del 18 Algeria TBA 910 MEKO A200 Ord Jun 11 L 05 Dec 14 Algeria TBA MEKO A200 frigate Ord Jun 2011 TKMS Algeria TBA 920 F-22A Ann May 2012 L 16 Aug 14 Algeria TBA 921? F-22A Ann May 2012 L 07 Feb 14 Algeria TBA 922? F-22A Ann May 2012 Algeria TBA Submarines from Italy no info Algeria TBA Tiger Class Corvette United Ord 30 Jun 11 Algeria TBA TIger Class Corvette United Ord 30 Jun 11 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Brazil Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Brazil Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Brazil Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Brazil Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Angola Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Angola Ord 8 Sep 14 Angola TBA Macaé Class OPV Built Angola Ord 8 Sep 14 Algeria Kalaat Beni-Abbes 474 LPD Fincantieri Jul 11 L Dec 13 Del 04 Sep 14 Argentina TBA AOPS Neftegaz Class Purchased 03 Dec 14 Argentina TBA AOPS Neftegaz Class Purchased 03 Dec 14 Argentina TBA AOPS Neftegaz Class Purchased 03 Dec 14 Argentina TBA AOPS Neftegaz Class Purchased 03 Dec 14 Argentina Malvinas Type P18 Ord Feb 2015 Argentina TBA Type P18 Ord Feb 2015 Argentina TBA Type P18 Ord Feb 2015 Argentina TBA Type P18 Ord Feb 2015 Argentina TBA Type P18 Ord Feb 2015 Argentina TBA Tug Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Tug Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentina TBA Aux Ann 27 Sep 13 Argentia TBA ex-RV Sonne Del 06 Feb 15 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14 Australia TBA OPV2400 Ann Oct 14

*The Algerian navy BDSL sailing trough Italian waters..






*

*Algeria will field the SU30SM. The last 14 units ordered will be of that format

Sukhoi Su-30SM Flanker-C, Russia
The Sukhoi Su-30; NATO reporting name: Flanker-C is a twin-engine, two-seat supermaneuverable fighter aircraft developed by Russia's Sukhoi Aviation Corporation. It is a multirole fighter for all-weather, air-to-air and air-to-surface deep interdiction missions.






*

Algerian Mi26T2

[video]




FrenchNews
Lectures (368) Comments (0)

*Proposal: extending the National Service for Women*







*The Algerian military institution has been receiving requests from women and women's groups wishing to perform compulsory national service, like their counterparts in a number of countries.*



with the possibility for the military woman, once the service completed, to engage in the ranks of the ANP as a contractual or official in one of the amy branches.

Prime Minister Abdelmalek Sellal was approached by a woman during a visit last year in Oran, to extend the National Service for the fairer sex, especially Article 31 of the Constitution Chapter related to the Rights and Freedoms states that "institutions are intended to ensure equality of rights and duties of all citizens by removing the obstacles which hinder the progress of human beings and impede the effective participation of all in the political, economic, social and cultural. "

According to observers, if this proposal were to materialize, it should help to raise the national service at the highest level, to bring more to the military especially since the woman has already proven itself in the various security branches and rose through the hierarchy to reach the higher ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

@Ceylal you are sure it is the Su-30SM ??? you have the source?


----------



## Ceylal

Tomyris said:


> @Ceylal you are sure it is the Su-30SM ??? you have the source?


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


>


dit moi me fait pas attendre  comment tu peu savoir que c'est le SM? sa aprle du MKA sur fdz..de plus commandé 14 sa n'a aucun sens


----------



## Taygibay

@Tomyris , les 14 sont une surcommande de MKA, ajoutée si tu préfères!
Tu avais donc parfaitement raisonné la situation.
Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Корпорация "Иркут" продвигает свои самолеты в Латинскую Америку
( 14 add. MKA not SMs ) I found that confirmation in the Russian communique above.

En passant, RIP à vos deux soldats du Mi24 d'Illizi, mes respects.
Deux morts dans le crash d’un Mi24 à Illizi

Bonne journée, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Taygibay said:


> @Tomyris , les 14 sont une surcommande de MKA, ajoutée si tu préfères!
> Tu avais donc parfaitement raisonné la situation.
> Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Корпорация "Иркут" продвигает свои самолеты в Латинскую Америку
> ( 14 add. MKA not SMs ) I found that confirmation in the Russian communique above.
> 
> En passant, RIP à vos deux soldats du Mi24 d'Illizi, mes respects.
> Deux morts dans le crash d’un Mi24 à Illizi
> 
> Bonne journée, Tay.


merci , j'apprécie le geste . on effet il est écrie su-30MKA âpre je sais pas si tout les appareille porte le nom de MKA pour dire que c'est algerien (I pour indien) mais une chose est sur il serai illogique de prendre des MKA alors que le kazhakstan viens de prendre le SM...l'algerie peut commander le SM il est dispo..dans ce cas le nom logique aurai était SU-30SM(A).

on verra bien.....mais je suis curieuse de savoir pourquoi ceylal a déclaré que c'est le SM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Tomyris said:


> 300 T-72 will be amended BMP-Terminator. about 250 T-72 is to modernize T-90 size
> 
> @Zarvan you will be the welcome home




which version of T-90? MS?

300 Terminators is a massive number


----------



## Zarvan

Azeri440 said:


> which version of T-90? MS?
> 
> 300 Terminators is a massive number


300 they got from Russia now they are going to produce more than 100 in Algeria


----------



## Ceylal

Tomyris said:


> dit moi me fait pas attendre  comment tu peu savoir que c'est le SM? sa aprle du MKA sur fdz..de plus commandé 14 sa n'a aucun sens


Cette commande est ancienne, mais elle concernait des SM. FDZ, n'est pas une autorite dans le domaine militaire dz, ils font juste du racollage..



Azeri440 said:


> which version of T-90? MS?
> 
> 300 Terminators is a massive number


the version wasn't mentioned, but it will be the "MS" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Zarvan said:


> 300 they got from Russia now they are going to produce more than 100 in Algeria


not his will be 250 to 300 BMP-Terminator


Ceylal said:


> Cette commande est ancienne, mais elle concernait des SM. FDZ, n'est pas une autorite dans le domaine militaire dz, ils font juste du racollage..
> 
> 
> the version wasn't mentioned, but it will be the "MS" .


oui mais comment tu peut savoir sa? ya des militaire sur FDZ ou des ancien il doivent savoir tout de même...moi perso je trouve logique que ce sois le SM sinon on fait du surplace de plus pour le POD apparemment on a un ancien alors kan pourra avoir le SAP russe....je comprend plus trop.....

tu est sur que c'est le SM qui et commandé? pourquoi 14 et pas 28? ou encore 16....et la flotte de 44MKA il serons moderniser aussi?...perso je troue que si on prend le SM il sera nommer SMA et pas MKA comme c'est dit dans les article


----------



## Ceylal

Tomyris said:


> not his will be 250 to 300 BMP-Terminator
> 
> oui mais comment tu peut savoir sa? ya des militaire sur FDZ ou des ancien il doivent savoir tout de même...moi perso je trouve logique que ce sois le SM sinon on fait du surplace de plus pour le *POD* apparemment on a un ancien alors kan pourra avoir le *SAP russe.*...je comprend plus trop.....


faux! POD US et Thales


> tu est sur que c'est le SM qui et commandé? pourquoi 14 et pas 28? ou encore 16....et la flotte de 44MKA il serons moderniser aussi?...perso je troue que si on prend le SM il sera nommer SMA et pas MKA comme c'est dit dans les article


Et qui te dit qu'ils ont seulement 44?
Soit patient....

*The Mi28 night hunter
*


>


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> faux! POD US et Thales
> 
> Et qui te dit qu'ils ont seulement 44?
> Soit patient....
> 
> *The Mi28 night hunter*


oui lol je sais que nous avons le Damoclès de thales...mais il ya mieux coté russe.....pourquoi ne pas en prendre cela??? 

ben 44 c'est le chiffre que tout le monde avance sois 28 de base plus les 16 qui on remplacer les SMT...ce qui fait 44...

patienté combien de temps les notre son trop long.. ^^ ta une source crédible ou bien tu tiens sa comme sa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Tomyris said:


> oui lol je sais que nous avons le Damoclès de thales...mais il ya mieux coté russe.....pourquoi ne pas en prendre cela???
> 
> ben 44 c'est le chiffre que tout le monde avance sois 28 de base plus les 16 qui on remplacer les SMT...ce qui fait 44...
> 
> patienté combien de temps les notre son trop long.. ^^ ta une source crédible ou bien tu tiens sa comme sa?


la table de multiplications a ete faussee par l'ecole Benbouzid..Faut pas voir ce qui est ecrit...faut lire entre les lignes..
Be patient..


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> la table de multiplications a ete faussee par l'ecole Benbouzid..Faut pas voir ce qui est ecrit...faut lire entre les lignes..
> Be patient..


pour le nombre on sera jamais vraiment....mais pour le SM je susi trop curieuse.....hram 3lik tu me demande de patienté :p mdrrr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Is Algerian military capable of stopping a Moroccan invasion?


----------



## Ceylal

SipahSalar said:


> Is Algerian military capable of stopping a Moroccan invasion?


Morocco doesn't even register in the threat scale....Algerian armed forces are dealing with 7 unstable borders and not one of them has been molested so far..
Morocco was given the destabilizing role in the area, given to Jordan against Syria by the GCC. She does not have the financial means or the military capability to play that role... she is just being ignored despite the continuous and repeated un-amical gestures toward Algeria.


----------



## SipahSalar

Ceylal said:


> Morocco doesn't make the scale....


I was only asking considering their past invasions of Algeria.


----------



## Ceylal

SipahSalar said:


> I was only asking considering their past invasions of Algeria.


I understood what you have asked me...They don't have the means otherwise they will have done it..


----------



## Tomyris

SipahSalar said:


> Is Algerian military capable of stopping a Moroccan invasion?



Algeria can invade all the countries of the region simultaneously.


----------



## Ceylal

Tomyris said:


> Algeria can invade all the countries of the region simultaneously.


Algeria has no reason to invade any country. So far she managed with good intelligence and by being pro active politically or otherwise to stay above the fray without resorting to the use of force.


----------



## Tomyris

Ceylal said:


> Algeria has no reason to invade any country. So far she managed with good intelligence and by being pro active politically or otherwise to stay above the fray without resorting to the use of force.



yes I know, I only said that Algeria has the ability to invade the region if it wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقضها 
please stop this kind of discussion , Morroco and algeria are brothers , and they will never never be a war betwwen them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ss22 said:


> الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقضها
> please stop this kind of discussion , Morroco and algeria are brothers , and they will never never be a war betwwen them.


I agree and fully support it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ss22 said:


> الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقضها
> please stop this kind of discussion , Morroco and algeria are brothers , and they will never never be a war betwwen them.


Vraiment? c'est une amitie a sense unique...



Zarvan said:


> I agree and fully support it


I am not...It will happen one this days...It would have happened if Algeria had another Prez than Bouteflika...No country would have stayed silent from the abuse bestowed on Algeria by M6. Just the dumping of large quantities of drugs on our borders is cause enough for casus belli, without taking in account the terrorism generated and financed by Morocco.


----------



## ss22

Ceylal said:


> Vraiment? c'est une amitie a sense unique...
> 
> 
> I am not...It will happen one this days...It would have happened if Algeria had another Prez than Bouteflika...No country would have stayed silent from the abuse bestowed on Algeria by M6. Just the dumping of large quantities of drugs on our borders is cause enough for casus belli, without taking in account the terrorism generated and financed by Morocco.



les plus grand trafiquant de drogues se sont vos generaux et vos riches corompus, s'il y avait pas des acheteurs chez vous ; comment peuvent ils vendre cette drogue ?!!!! et arret de dir creuser sur ce topic.

both algerian and morocan regime are bad , and no need to introduce armies in conflicts between MOHAMED VI and boutef


----------



## Ceylal

ss22 said:


> les plus grand trafiquant de drogues se sont vos generaux et vos riches corompus, s'il y avait pas des acheteurs chez vous ; comment peuvent ils vendre cette drogue ?!!!! et arret de dir creuser sur ce topic.


Oh ce sont mes generaux, ou plutot nos generaux qui font le traffic de cette drogue? Je me combien de fois on t'a laisser tomber sur ta tete. C'est de la vieille musique! Avant d'accuser qqu'un essaye de nous montrer qquechose qui puisse supporter tes accusations! c'est la seule instittution qui derange, car elle composee d'homme de vrais homme qui aiment leur pays et qui aiment le peuple dont ils sont issus!



> both algerian and morocan regime are bad , and no need to introduce armies in conflicts between MOHAMED VI and boutef


MVI should thank his lucky star that Bouteflika is the Prez

SS22, enta min elblad willa min el palmier


----------



## Ceylal

*Landing ship Kalaat Beni Rached 472





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

ss22 said:


> both algerian and morocan regime are bad , and no need to introduce armies in conflicts between MOHAMED VI and boutef



Sure, Morocco and Algeria "need" more demoCRAZY, like they have in Ukraine, former Yugoslavia, former USSR, Yemen, Mali, Iraq, Libya, Central African Republic, South Sudan, Somalia, Afghanistan, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Haiti, etc. Yup. LOL.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Stop flooding.
According to Forces Dz Forum, From a lot of good informations have emerged,
Algerian Air Force Will be equiped by a new heavy fighter nearby.
And new information, it Will be a single place fighter.


----------



## Tomyris

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> Stop flooding.
> According to Forces Dz Forum, From a lot of good informations have emerged,
> Algerian Air Force Will be equiped by a new heavy fighter nearby.
> And new information, it Will be a single place fighter.


Be sure the su-su-34 and 35 will be commanded


----------



## Zarvan

Tomyris said:


> Be sure the su-su-34 and 35 will be commanded


I hope they induct at least 3 squadrons of SU-35 and also 3 Squadrons of SU-34 and lot more SU-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Zarvan said:


> I hope they induct at least 3 squadrons of SU-35 and also 3 Squadrons of SU-34 and lot more SU-30


58 a 72 su-30
24 a 36 su-35
24 a 36 su-34

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*BMP Upgrades Drive Algerian Modernization*
By Oscar Nkala 
May 9, 2015

WITBANK, South Africa — Russia's KBP Instrument Design Bureau says it has started upgrading 360 BMP-1 infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) for the Algerian Army in a follow-up order to more than 400 upgraded IFVs recently delivered to the North African country.

Military observers view the rapid modernization drive as part of a larger Algerian effort to improve its land forces as it faces increasing political instability and security threats in the region, making it Africa's top weapon buyer and among the world's top 10.

Russian new agency ITAR-TASS quoted Vladmir Popov, director of KBP subsidiary Shcheglovsky Val, saying major upgrades will include the installation of a Berezhok combat suite, which comprises four 9M133 Kornet-E anti-tank missiles, an AGS-30 30mm automatic grenade launcher system, a 30mm 2A42 main gun designed for the BMP-2 and a PKT 7.62mm coaxial machine gun.

Additional modifications include a new fire-control system and day/night optics.

"Previously, more than 400 upgraded BMP-1s were delivered to Algeria. KBP has started to carry out the second part of the contract, for about 360 combat vehicles. An automatic tracking device and ability to launch anti-tank missiles in salvo mode are the features of the combat module.

"The Berezhok combat module demonstrated it is best in the environmental conditions of Algeria. This country successfully uses the upgraded BMP-1s. The cost-efficiency characteristics of the upgraded BMP-2 are very impressive and its combat potential is increased by several times, so a new-generation IFV can be obtained for a relatively insignificant price," Popov was quoted as saying.

There was no response to emails sent to the Algerian Defense Ministry and Army requesting comment.

The work is being done in the Algerian town of Blida, where Russian technicians are supervising the largely local workforce. The Russian company said it has so far upgraded and delivered more than 1,400 BMP IFV variants for the Algeria Army, which also operates an estimated 300 BMP-2s and at least 100 BMP-3s.

The second phase of the upgrade program comes as Algeria continues to strengthen its ground forces by modernizing existing equipment and acquiring more military transports and fighting vehicles.

In January, Algeria's National Company of Industrial Vehicles unveiled the first locally assembled version of the Mercedes Benz Zetros six-wheel-drive military truck at its factory in Algiers. The factory, which is a joint venture among the governments of Algeria, Germany and the United Arab Emirates, produced its first Mercedes Benz Actros four-wheel-drive trooper carrier in April of 2014. It plans to produce at least 2,000 military trucks for the Algerian Defense Ministry in five variants — namely Zetros, Actros, Atego, Axor and Unimog — by the end of this year.

The trination partnership operates two other vehicle assembly plants that will manufacture at least 2,000 mixed-use four-wheel-drive vehicles and 6,000 Mercedes Sprinter passenger vehicles annually when they enter full production phase next year. In March, one of the factories delivered 200 Mercedes Benz BA6 G Class four-wheel-drive vehicles to the Army and further deliveries are expected this year.

German company Rheinmetall also is setting up an armored vehicle assembly plant in-country to manufacture at least 980 Fuchs 2 six-wheel-drive vehicles for the Army starting this year. This is part of a 2014 arms deal estimated at nearly €3 billion (US $3.3 billion), in which Germany will deliver 1,200 Fuchs armored patrol vehicles to Algeria between 2015 and 2025.

In 2011, Germany exported 54 Fuchs six-wheel-drive armored patrol vehicles and last year approved the export of at least 88 militarized sport utility vehicles to the Algerian Army.

Recent Algerian ground forces replenishment orders included the acquisition of 101 Russian-made T-90 main battle tanks and 10 armored combat vehicles of unspecified make in 2013. Algeria reportedly has ordered at least 200 more T-90s from Moscow to boost its fleet to more than 300 as it modernizes its combat forces to deal with the resurgent regional threat of terrorism.

According to Francis Ghiles, a senior research fellow at CIDOB, a Barcelona-based think tank, Algeria's aggressive weapon procurement efforts are also informed by a desire to play a more active role in regional leadership.

"The weapons buying spree Algeria embarked on a decade ago was driven by changing regional circumstances. High income from oil and gas exports encouraged a fast build up, but what is new is that weapons do not only come from Russia but from countries which include Germany, Italy and the US. The Algerian Army is engaged in a three-pronged change which concerns the weapons it uses, the military doctrine it follows and its effects on its domestic politics and economics," Ghiles stated in a commentary published in March.

Further, he said changes in the regional security situation, Algeria's own experience with terrorism in the early 1990s and the recent advent of asymmetrical warfare in the Sahelian and Maghreb regions have forced the Algerian Army to modernize, become more professional and cooperate more with foreign countries.

BMP Upgrades Drive Algerian Modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> Stop flooding.
> According to Forces Dz Forum, From a lot of good informations have emerged,
> Algerian Air Force Will be equiped by a new heavy fighter nearby.
> And new information, it Will be a single place fighter.


Hassiba, what don't you go play with dolls, and let men discuss grown up issues..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Navy Submarine 5 and 6 put afloat in Russia*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian COS with Czech defence Minister



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian COS and Tunisian defence Minister


----------



## black-hawk_101

Does Libya, Algeria and Tunisia also looking to join the league to curb the Yemeni Houthis?


----------



## Tomyris

black-hawk_101 said:


> Does Libya, Algeria and Tunisia also looking to join the league to curb the Yemeni Houthis?


hhh no .

Algeria not involved with the loose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Algeria, Libya and Tunisia can form up an alliance with Pakistan and Turkey.


----------



## Tomyris

black-hawk_101 said:


> Algeria, Libya and Tunisia can form up an alliance with Pakistan and Turkey.


Note that Tunisia and Libya are weak country for now.

turkey and a sponsor of TERRORISM, Algeria to comercial good relationship with Turkey. but not alliance, turkey and israel has already sold and American.
pakistan on I will like a partnership Algeria pakistan, iran, china ....


----------



## black-hawk_101

Tomyris said:


> Note that Tunisia and Libya are weak country for now.
> 
> turkey and a sponsor of TERRORISM, Algeria to comercial good relationship with Turkey. but not alliance, turkey and israel has already sold and American.
> pakistan on I will like a partnership Algeria pakistan, iran, china ....


Though the reality is that Arab countries are loosing all the corners of the planet. There is a good possibility that the Arab world will fall and again the West will take the authority.


----------



## Tomyris

black-hawk_101 said:


> Though the reality is that Arab countries are loosing all the corners of the planet. There is a good possibility that the Arab world will fall and again the West will take the authority.


yes the Arab world, I ais Algeria is not the Arab world. and we have nothing with them. it is the only country still standing, Algeria and a large piece, we are a proud people. anyone can attack us without paying a high price


----------



## black-hawk_101

Tomyris said:


> yes the Arab world, I ais Algeria is not the Arab world. and we have nothing with them. it is the only country still standing, Algeria and a large piece, we are a proud people. anyone can attack us without paying a high price


So you are not ARABS?


----------



## Tomyris

black-hawk_101 said:


> So you are not ARABS?


no, we are not Arabic.

even if it was in Arabic, was nothing to do with the other Arab country, the pride and bravours not give to everyone


----------



## black-hawk_101

Tomyris said:


> no, we are not Arabic.
> 
> even if it was in Arabic, was nothing to do with the other Arab country, the pride and bravours not give to everyone


Your Language?


----------



## Ceylal

black-hawk_101 said:


> Does Libya, Algeria and Tunisia also looking to join the league to curb the Yemeni Houthis?


Libya is a total chaos, Tunisia has her hand full with domestic terrorists returning fron Libya, Syria and Irak , and Algeria will never put her troops under a foreign command firstly, and secondly will never send her troops to fight in a country to restore a government.



black-hawk_101 said:


> Algeria, Libya and Tunisia can form up an alliance with Pakistan and Turkey.


Algeria is a member of the non-allied 77, I can't see Algeria changing her policies to join a group, I think neutrality will a cornerstone of her foreign policy. Tunisia and Algeria have always strong strategic ties.



black-hawk_101 said:


> Your Language?


Language does not define one's roots...the real Algerian language is "darja" the spoken local dialect that 100% of the population uses and understand...Classical arabic was taught in Algeria after the independance of the country and few after 60 years of independance masters it..French is still the dominant language in business. Several berber language are still spoken and used in daily life despite the government hurdles to mute it.



black-hawk_101 said:


> So you are not ARABS?


North Africa is all berbers. They are muslims, but Berbers, more tuned to the west than to the East.



black-hawk_101 said:


> Though the reality is that Arab countries are loosing all the corners of the planet. There is a good possibility that the Arab world will fall and again the West will take the authority.


The Bush plan of the greater Middle east is being put forward and we can see it now in Iraq. We are living the her dismemberment. I am afraid that Syria, Egypt, Libya and KSA will be living the same fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

Algeria doesn't intervene in other countries business, yeah right, but they will support the Polisario front any day, 
dissociative identity disorder


----------



## Tomyris

Wasteland said:


> Algeria doesn't intervene in other countries business, yeah right, but they will support the Polisario front any day,
> dissociative identity disorder


we not intervene in another country. or your saw Algeria intervene? we support the Sahrawi for their decolonication teritoire, his was always our préincipe, as support palestine


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Algeria doesn't intervene in other countries business, yeah right, but they will support the Polisario front any day,
> dissociative identity disorder


At least they are not mercenaries for hire like yours...When Algeria was coaching the Polisario, Morocco was bleeding that H2 was forced to sign a peace with the RASD..The Sauds paid Sissi over $6Billions and they are still waiting for tangible results..They bet on a dead horse..I guess the 50% losses suffered in the 60's from the Houdhis , still give a nightmare to shorty pharaoh and to Egypt as a whole.


----------



## Azeri440

Tomyris said:


> Note that Tunisia and Libya are weak country for now.
> 
> turkey and a sponsor of TERRORISM, Algeria to comercial good relationship with Turkey. but not alliance, turkey and israel has already sold and American.
> pakistan on I will like a partnership Algeria pakistan, iran, china ....



google translate is strong with this one


----------



## black-hawk_101

Ceylal said:


> Libya is a total chaos, Tunisia has her hand full with domestic terrorists returning fron Libya, Syria and Irak , and Algeria will never put her troops under a foreign command firstly, and secondly will never send her troops to fight in a country to restore a government.
> 
> 
> Algeria is a member of the non-allied 77, I can't see Algeria changing her policies to join a group, I think neutrality will a cornerstone of her foreign policy. Tunisia and Algeria have always strong strategic ties.
> 
> 
> Language does not define one's roots...the real Algerian language is "darja" the spoken local dialect that 100% of the population uses and understand...Classical arabic was taught in Algeria after the independance of the country and few after 60 years of independance masters it..French is still the dominant language in business. Several berber language are still spoken and used in daily life despite the government hurdles to mute it.
> 
> 
> North Africa is all berbers. They are muslims, but Berbers, more tuned to the west than to the East.
> 
> 
> The Bush plan of the greater Middle east is being put forward and we can see it now in Iraq. We are living the her dismemberment. I am afraid that Syria, Egypt, Libya and KSA will be living the same fate.


Nice to see the policies of Algeria. I am not so sure but Pakistan is now forming up itself to become a real sovereign country not listening to any Power at all. I hope Pakistan will become a Free but good country for its people. Pakistan might be working but it should work day and night to send back about 7+ Million Illegal people living in the country since 3 decades or so. Like Afghans, Tajisks, Uzbiks, Begalis, Burmese and may be others too like Iranis.

Also, if people who are Armed and wanted to join the ME war should also be allowed to leave the country for ever with their families which might also result in passive migration from Pakistan like about 50+ Million would be moving to ME. ME doesn't have a good population figure at all and have a great land mass who needs cheap labor. So these 50 Million people can easily become one.


----------



## Tomyris

black-hawk_101 said:


> Nice to see the policies of Algeria. I am not so sure but Pakistan is now forming up itself to become a real sovereign country not listening to any Power at all. I hope Pakistan will become a Free but good country for its people. Pakistan might be working but it should work day and night to send back about 7+ Million Illegal people living in the country since 3 decades or so. Like Afghans, Tajisks, Uzbiks, Begalis, Burmese and may be others too like Iranis.
> 
> Also, if people who are Armed and wanted to join the ME war should also be allowed to leave the country for ever with their families which might also result in passive migration from Pakistan like about 50+ Million would be moving to ME. ME doesn't have a good population figure at all and have a great land mass who needs cheap labor. So these 50 Million people can easily become one.


I will not make off topic. but about pakistan, you can not be a free country while there are American base. it allow bomabrder the population drone strike and the Pakistani and unable arresters government.

pakistan has rejected the American no basis Etrangére should be in Pakistan and is like his that Pakistan will become a sovereign country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> At least they are not mercenaries for hire like yours...When Algeria was coaching the Polisario, Morocco was bleeding that H2 was forced to sign a peace with the RASD..The Sauds paid Sissi over $6Billions and they are still waiting for tangible results..They bet on a dead horse..I guess the 50% losses suffered in the 60's from the Houdhis , still give a nightmare to shorty pharaoh and to Egypt as a whole.




What a pathetic schizophrenic person like your government lol


----------



## Ceylal

Azeri440 said:


> google translate is strong with this one


What is your problem? He is not the only one who is using google translate. His answer is clear for anyone to understand..why don't you live it at that...



Wasteland said:


> What a pathetic schizophrenic person like your government lol


We are...Look yourself in the mirror and the country that you are ashamed of, that you have to hide behind Italian flag! Get lost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Wasteland said:


> What a pathetic schizophrenic person like your government lol



will take care of your slave countries and arete going off topic here. -_-


----------



## Ceylal

First Algerian made fuch displayed by by the Algerian republican guards




Algerian troops maning the south borders display arms, amunitions and sattelite phone captured on killed terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Navy AW super lynx flight test in Wales..







Slow motion's video on a take off..
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 223164
> 
> First Algerian made fuch displayed by by the Algerian republican guards
> View attachment 223165
> 
> Algerian troops maning the south borders display arms, amunitions and sattelite phone captured on killed terrorists
> View attachment 223166
> View attachment 223168
> View attachment 223169
> View attachment 223167


What are vehicles in second picture ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What are vehicles in second picture ?


German Fuchs-2 made in Algeria...These are the very first produced used by a special unit of the republican guards.

Algerian female police unit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*First pictures of the landing craft Made in Algeria*





A picture shows two landing craft built, Algeria in Oran for the BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes.

These landing crafts that are based on the plans of Vittoria C828. They have the ability to unload 30 tons of equipment and personnel over a distance of 15 nautical miles with a strong defense capability. With a 20m hull length , it allows allows the transport of two light armored vehicles or a heavy tank with troops and equipment.

The production of these landing craft was made locally and would be part of a technology transfer include in the BDSL contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> We are...Look yourself in the mirror and the country that you are ashamed of, that you have to hide behind Italian flag! Get lost...




lol, you are still living in your paranoid dreams lol, retarded noob can't believe that even the Europeans hate your people lol, the most barbaric violent people on earth, go ask the French what they think about the Algerian scumbags living there, they just can't stop getting into fights, thug nation lol, your country's poor people try to immigrate here to Italy and they get humiliated, treated like crap and deported for the bad reputation of the Algerian Berbers everywhere.

Your government's lame excuse of "not interfering in other countries business" everyone knows the Algerian losers know they will be like dogs under the command of their Saudi - Egyptian masters that's why they don't want to take any action in Libya or participate in the joint Arab military force lol, stop supporting the Polisario front you hypocrites and respect your "not interfering in other countries business" crap excuse, keep living in your cocoon you will never have any real weight in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Tomyris said:


> we not intervene in another country.


You're right, you don't intervene because you *CAN'T*, you're too weak/poor to do something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

azzo said:


> You're right, you don't intervene because you *CAN'T*, you're too weak/poor to do something like that.


we are not the coward and slave like you. You massacred a people and you go .. you pay biento been the American dog, and it is free nou n not intervene becaufe the Anous yemen not concern you been dog, went to attack israel instead of civilian killed in yemen .

clears topical in your troll



azzo said:


> You're right, you don't intervene because you *CAN'T*, you're too weak/poor to do something like that.


hhhh you been the slave, the fearful, the weak ... israel you humiliate you because you bomabrder yemen been incapable of, will trolled addition, the Algerians are too strong for you

I request the intervention of the moderator, thank you to say to these trol slave and murderer remained in their rat hole and stop polluting this topic, thank you

je demande l'intervention des moderateur, merci de dire a ces trol esclave et assassin de resté dans leur trou a rat et d'arreté de polluer ce topique , merci


----------



## BordoEnes

Tomyris said:


> we are not the coward and slave like you. You massacred a people and you go .. you pay biento been the American dog, and it is free nou n not intervene becaufe the Anous yemen not concern you been dog, went to attack israel instead of civilian killed in yemen .
> 
> clears topical in your troll
> 
> 
> hhhh you been the slave, the fearful, the weak ... israel you humiliate you because you bomabrder yemen been incapable of, will trolled addition, the Algerians are too strong for you
> 
> I request the intervention of the moderator, thank you to say to these trol slave and murderer remained in their rat hole and stop polluting this topic, thank you
> 
> je demande l'intervention des moderateur, merci de dire a ces trol esclave et assassin de resté dans leur trou a rat et d'arreté de polluer ce topique , merci



Can you just learn some decent English and grammar insted of google translate because it really looks like some 5 year old autistic kid is typing whenever i read your comments.

No offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

BordoEnes said:


> Can you just learn some decent English and grammar insted of google translate because it really looks like some 5 year old autistic kid is typing whenever i read your comments.
> 
> No offence.


nothing forces you to read my comentaire by cons will mind your business

no offense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Tomyris said:


> nothing forces you to read my comentaire by cons will mind your business
> 
> no offense



Being a smartass wont change your english and grammar which is nothing short of an eyesour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Tomyris said:


> nothing forces you to read my comentaire by cons will mind your business
> 
> no offense


ROFL sorry I don't understand French colony language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

azzo said:


> ROFL sorry I don't understand French colony language.


hhh the French colony, we hamdoulah one is free, thanks to our chouhada. you been the slave, will alos washed your mouth before talking about Algeria, was you weak and con.

it will serve your master we need you



BordoEnes said:


> Being a smartass wont change your english and grammar which is nothing short of an eyesour.


yes I use google translation and made 4 faith as I said, why do I put the question? stop troll ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Tomyris said:


> hhh the French colony, we hamdoulah one is free, thanks to our chouhada. you been the slave, will alos washed your mouth before talking about Algeria, was you weak and con.
> 
> it will serve your master we need you
> 
> 
> yes I use google translation and made 4 faith as I said, why do I put the question? stop troll ...


I recommend using another site for translation it wouldn't be hard as you translate from french


----------



## Tomyris

Hell NO said:


> I recommend using another site for translation it wouldn't be hard as you translate from french


you know the translation site? I will like to find a more performand translator

thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

first landing of the algerian superlynx helicopter on the deck of the MEKO200A

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

Tomyris said:


> nothing forces you to read my comentaire by cons will mind your business
> 
> no offense




you sound like Chinese restaurant employee


----------



## masud

ss22 said:


> first landing of the algerian superlynx helicopter on the deck of the MEKO200A


----------



## Tomyris

White Tiger said:


> you sound like Chinese restaurant employee


You talk like a Mongolian


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> lol, you are still living in your paranoid dreams lol, retarded noob can't believe that even the Europeans hate your people lol



You are are a retard like the people you come from, European fear us for good reasons, but their women love us..
,


> the most barbaric violent people on earth, go ask the French what they think about the Algerian scumbags living there, they just can't stop getting into fights, thug nation lol,


I can understand for good measure why the French are resentful, we are teaching them the good that come from colonization, they still have to endure us for another fifty year and then we will be even..with France



> your country's poor people try to immigrate here to Italy and they get humiliated, treated like crap and deported for the bad reputation of the Algerian Berbers everywhere.


We are following our great ancestors legacy, the one who crossed the med, the Alpps anr put the Roman empire to it knees, as well as the one who Islamised southern Europe and who's name bear the entrance of the med sea, as a historical reminder that if you look for the Berbers, they will find you...



> Your government's lame excuse of "not interfering in other countries business" everyone knows the Algerian losers know they will be like dogs under the command of their Saudi - Egyptian masters that's why they don't want to take any action in Libya or participate in the joint


Oh an Egyptian of the zabalin city, talk about the Berbers, the one who drove 4000 kms thru the Libyan desert with their tanks and saved the country that you are ashamed of , from speaking Hebrew. The same Berbers, who's ancestor Shashnak, went all the way to Jerusalem, defeated David and occupied Palestine. *So remember, it was the Berbers that kept you from speaking Hebrew, and that was a Pheroah Berber from North Africa, that pacified pacified Palestine. *


When Algeria wanted her citizen out of Yemen, she got them and pissed on the Sauds and their coalition. That is how much Algerian armed forces, think of the Sauds and the Egyptian capabilities...




> Arab military force lol, stop supporting the Polisario front you hypocrites and respect your "not interfering in other countries business" crap excuse, keep living in your cocoon you will never have any real weight in the world.


We are not living in our cocoon, our zipper is always open for the one who to test our might..



azzo said:


> You're right, you don't intervene because you *CAN'T*, you're too weak/poor to do something like that.


Hardly...we are neither weak or broke or poor...It has been more than two months and the Sauds and their coalition still looking for their boots..Well hell, you all have been stuck without putting a boot in the ground..



White Tiger said:


> you sound like Chinese restaurant employee


He is our Chinese, do you have a problem with his undercarriage?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian military cadets













*Algerian COS skipped the Arab force creation meeting for Qatari "ferocious falcon exercise"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

I of course didn't read all the crap you wrote but i have read the first 2 lines: 

"You are are a retard like the people you come from, European fear us for good reasons, but their women love us.."

Okay  let's see, i will go ask a few of my Italiana girl friends what they think about the Algerian guys they dated in IPSIA Marelli  i will show you the answer privately lol

"Oh an Egyptian of the zabalin city, talk about the Berbers, the one who drove 4000 kms thru the Libyan desert with their tanks and saved the country that you are ashamed of , from speaking Hebrew. The same Berbers, who's ancestor Shashnak, went all the way to Jerusalem, defeated David and occupied Palestine. So remember, it was the Berbers that kept you from speaking Hebrew, and that was a Pheroah Berber from North Africa, that pacified pacified Palestine."

I seriously don't know what you are talking about so i'm not going to bother about asking, as for the rest of your post, i will read it some other day


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> I
> 
> 
> Okay  let's see, i will go ask a few of my Italiana girl friends what they think about the Algerian guys they dated in IPSIA Marelli  i will show you the answer privately lol



The Berbers are in high demand to repopulate Europe...Instead asking the Italian, what don't you ask your countrywomen, the real one that you are ashamed of...



> I seriously don't know what you are talking about so i'm not going to bother about asking, as for the rest of your post, i will read it some other day


Yes you know...And I meant every word of it...
We gave you a brief scenarii on what the Algerian armed forces are capable of during the qualifying WC soccer game in Oum durman, Sudan...and we going in the near future to cross iron over Libya, and the world will witness live, la deculottee of the biggest flea tent army with her Arabs cohort coalition.


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> The Berbers are in high demand to repopulate Europe...Instead asking the Italian, what don't you ask your countrywomen, the real one that you are ashamed of...




lol lol lol, you mean Egypt? lol lol i have never even been to Egypt bro ! wait i will show you my ID so you can shut the fk up about your delusions cause i'm sick of it


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> lol lol lol, you mean Egypt? lol lol i have never even been to Egypt bro ! wait i will show you my ID so you can shut the fk up about your delusions cause i'm sick of it


You are Egyptian and you are ashamed of your origins. Just be a man and admit it!


----------



## Wasteland

What a brainless weird person ! talking to you is like talking to a brick wall, believe whatever the crap you want, i'm not wasting my time anymore with a mentally deranged paranoid person, go visit a psychiatrist


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> What a brainless weird person ! talking to you is like talking to a brick wall, believe whatever the crap you want, i'm not wasting my time anymore with a mentally deranged paranoid person, go visit a psychiatrist


Pls give me the coordinate of your psy that keep you thinking you are *ITALIAN, *he might help me think that you are not a zebalin tribe member

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal Share details about Air Defence systems Algeria has right now and plans to buy in future


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Vantage photo from 1973 of the first Algerian female soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceyal Post details about Algerias Air Defence systems ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal Share details about Air Defence systems Algeria has right now and plans to buy in future


Algerian air defenses are one of most potent in the world, going from a simple bi-tube ZU23 augmented with two strelas, to the nec of Air defence the S 300PMU and the S400 by the end of this year, if it isn't already in its arsenal, added to that the coastal defence by the polyvalent Bastion system . The Brahmos system is considered in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The third Algerian navy C28A is being built




The first and the second C28A afloat




Algerian delegation recently in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 227922



This pic is of an Danish pilot in an F-16:

Ultimate 'selfie' shows fighter pilot firing a missile - Telegraph

The Aviationist » “Selfie” of an F-16 pilot while firing a live Air-to-Air Missile

I don't believe Algeria uses the F-16 or AIM-9L/M?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The construction site for the last 3 C28A corvette in Mers El Kebir is being equipped by the Chinese shipwork.







AAF Hisar











Transhumanist said:


> This pic is of an Danish pilot in an F-16:
> 
> Ultimate 'selfie' shows fighter pilot firing a missile - Telegraph
> 
> The Aviationist » “Selfie” of an F-16 pilot while firing a live Air-to-Air Missile
> 
> I don't believe Algeria uses the F-16 or AIM-9L/M?


Algeria does not operate F16, that was taken during war game between Algerian Air force and Belgium Air force above Bousfer military air base .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ceylal said:


> Algerian air defenses are one of most potent in the world, going from a simple bi-tube ZU23 augmented with two strelas, to the nec of Air defence the S 300PMU and the S400 by the end of this year, if it isn't already in its arsenal, added to that the coastal defence by the polyvalent Bastion system . The Brahmos system is considered in the near future.



Brahmos is the export variant of yakhont missile .. There is a good reason Russians are sticking with their own product instead of the export model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Ceylal said:


> Algeria does not operate F16, that was taken during war game between Algerian Air force and Belgium Air force above Bousfer military air base .



It's a Danish F-16 not Belgian. Also, the picture was taken over Fanø in the North Sea:

The Aviationist » Must see: the entire video of the “ultimate selfie” of an F-16 pilot firing a missile

Here's the three angles of the same shot:
















_Fighter Wing Skrydstrup øver sammen med Air Transport Wing Aalborg air to air *ved Fanø*. Piloterne skyder efter brændende flares, som de varmesøgende missiler låser sig fast på. I næste uge vil piloterne øve air to ground i skydeterrænet ved Oksbøl._

Translated into English:

Fighter Wing Skrydstrup practicing with the Air Transport Wing Aalborg air-to-air *on Fanoe*. The pilots shooting at burning flares, as the heat-seeking missile locks onto. Next week, the pilots practice air two ground in the shooting range at Oksbøl.

It's not Alergian, It's Danish. The pic has nothing to do with Algeria or any military exercise with the Algerian Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Brahmos is the export variant of yakhont missile .. There is a good reason Russians are sticking with their own product instead of the export model.


Not really, although it is an offshoot of the Yakhont, it is a lot better performance and it is being developed jointly with the Russians. Algeria has the Russian version equipping her submarines..



Transhumanist said:


> It's a Danish F-16 not Belgian. Also, the picture was taken over Fanø in the North Sea:
> 
> The Aviationist » Must see: the entire video of the “ultimate selfie” of an F-16 pilot firing a missile
> 
> Here's the three angles of the same shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fighter Wing Skrydstrup øver sammen med Air Transport Wing Aalborg air to air *ved Fanø*. Piloterne skyder efter brændende flares, som de varmesøgende missiler låser sig fast på. I næste uge vil piloterne øve air to ground i skydeterrænet ved Oksbøl._
> 
> Translated into English:
> 
> Fighter Wing Skrydstrup practicing with the Air Transport Wing Aalborg air-to-air *on Fanoe*. The pilots shooting at burning flares, as the heat-seeking missile locks onto. Next week, the pilots practice air two ground in the shooting range at Oksbøl.
> 
> It's not Alergian, It's Danish. The pic has nothing to do with Algeria or any military exercise with the Algerian Military.


Thanks for the info..I will remove it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ceylal said:


> You are are a retard like the people you come from, European fear us for good reasons, but their women love us..
> ,
> I can understand for good measure why the French are resentful, we are teaching them the good that come from colonization, they still have to endure us for another fifty year and then we will be even..with France
> 
> 
> We are following our great ancestors legacy, the one who crossed the med, the Alpps anr put the Roman empire to it knees, as well as the one who Islamised southern Europe and who's name bear the entrance of the med sea, as a historical reminder that if you look for the Berbers, they will find you...
> 
> 
> Oh an Egyptian of the zabalin city, talk about the Berbers, the one who drove 4000 kms thru the Libyan desert with their tanks and saved the country that you are ashamed of , from speaking Hebrew. The same Berbers, who's ancestor Shashnak, went all the way to Jerusalem, defeated David and occupied Palestine. *So remember, it was the Berbers that kept you from speaking Hebrew, and that was a Pheroah Berber from North Africa, that pacified pacified Palestine. *
> 
> 
> When Algeria wanted her citizen out of Yemen, she got them and pissed on the Sauds and their coalition. That is how much Algerian armed forces, think of the Sauds and the Egyptian capabilities...
> 
> 
> 
> We are not living in our cocoon, our zipper is always open for the one who to test our might..
> 
> 
> Hardly...we are neither weak or broke or poor...It has been more than two months and the Sauds and their coalition still looking for their boots..Well hell, you all have been stuck without putting a boot in the ground..
> 
> 
> He is our Chinese, do you have a problem with his undercarriage?
> 
> View attachment 227262
> View attachment 227263
> View attachment 227266
> View attachment 227270
> View attachment 227271
> View attachment 227274
> View attachment 227275




Berbers souls be proud of their history .. Of men like Hannibal and your heroes and your fight against French fags! 

French were the worst when it came to colonialism ... Look at Africa today... They are all speaking French today and forgotten their own cultures... Which were eroded by frenchies... More Algerians,Moroccans n Tunisisns etc should go to Europe and "colonise" them..except women.



Ceylal said:


> Not really, although it is an offshoot of the Yakhont, it is a lot better performance and it is being developed jointly with the Russians. Algeria has the Russian version equipping her submarines..
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info..I will remove it..



For submarines? I'm sorry I didn't quiet understand that.. Are you planning to equip your subs with Brahmos (which isn't a SL missile).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Berbers souls be proud of their history .. Of men like Hannibal and your heroes and your fight against French fags!
> 
> French were the worst when it came to colonialism ... Look at Africa today... They are all speaking French today and forgotten their own cultures... Which were eroded by frenchies... More Algerians,Moroccans n Tunisisns etc should go to Europe and "colonise" them..except women.
> 
> 
> 
> For submarines? I'm sorry I didn't quiet understand that.. Are you planning to equip your subs with Brahmos (which isn't a SL missile).



Hannibal was a Punic Carthaginian (Semite) and not a Berber. Besides Berbers are a minority in Northern Africa and most people are Arab-Berber mixtures. Aside from that Arabs and Berbers are related people to begin with.

His obsession with Arabs is his own mental problem. Algerians are our brothers and sisters and that won't ever change regardless of his constant barking and trolling.



Transhumanist said:


> It's a Danish F-16 not Belgian. Also, the picture was taken over Fanø in the North Sea:
> 
> The Aviationist » Must see: the entire video of the “ultimate selfie” of an F-16 pilot firing a missile
> 
> Here's the three angles of the same shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fighter Wing Skrydstrup øver sammen med Air Transport Wing Aalborg air to air *ved Fanø*. Piloterne skyder efter brændende flares, som de varmesøgende missiler låser sig fast på. I næste uge vil piloterne øve air to ground i skydeterrænet ved Oksbøl._
> 
> Translated into English:
> 
> Fighter Wing Skrydstrup practicing with the Air Transport Wing Aalborg air-to-air *on Fanoe*. The pilots shooting at burning flares, as the heat-seeking missile locks onto. Next week, the pilots practice air two ground in the shooting range at Oksbøl.
> 
> It's not Alergian, It's Danish. The pic has nothing to do with Algeria or any military exercise with the Algerian Military.



It's not the first time that he posts photos and videos from other armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hannibal was a Punic Carthaginian (Semite) and not a Berber. Besides Berbers are a minority in Northern Africa and most people are Arab-Berber mixtures. Aside from that Arabs and Berbers are related people to begin with.
> 
> His obsession with Arabs is his own mental problem. Algerians are our brothers and sisters and that won't ever change regardless of his constant barking and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the first time that he posts photos and videos from other armies.




I doubt Hannibal had anything to do with arabs though .. Just sayin ..


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I doubt Hannibal had anything to do with arabs though .. Just sayin ..



Who said that? Arabs are/were not the only Semites you know? Fact is that Hannibal was a Punic Carthagian (Semite) and spoke Punic (a Semitic language) as his mother tongue and his ancestors were from the ME. He was no Berber. Besides the ancestors of all modern-day Arabs belonged to various ancient Semitic and Hamitic peoples (Afro-Asiatic speaking peoples - oldest language family in the world by far) and before that other peoples that are unknown to modern history. The ME and North Africa regions were the first regions of the world to be inhabited outside of Southern and Eastern Africa.

The above is clear.

Anyway we are off-topic. Let us hope that our friend sticks to posting photos and videos from the Algerian army and not foreign armies, lol.


----------



## Ceylal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For submarines? I'm sorry I didn't quiet understand that.. Are you planning to equip your subs with Brahmos (which isn't a SL missile).


I am talking about the Russian Yakhount. The Brahmos will be for the SU30MKA


----------



## Ceylal

Boustila, Algeria's Gendarmerie Boss receiving AFRICOM Chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Ceylal said:


> Boustila, Algeria's Gendarmerie Boss receiving AFRICOM Chief.
> View attachment 228303



what is the direction algeria is taking?? why receive africom chief??


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria received Iskander missiles in 2013*




This is was reported in the UN register on conventional weapons. 

Algeria has never been fond of ballistic or tactical missiles, merely 7 Frog missiles were acquired there thirty years and some copies of the Scud missiles , that as ended as air target targets for the air force.

The export version of the Iskander, has a range of 300 km for ballistic missiles and can deliver a load of 800 kg with an accuracy of 4-8m of the target. I can be used for land and sea target.
*source:secretdifa3.net

247 Fuchs II already assembled in Algeria




The figure was revealed by Rheinmetall AG, which builds the assembly kits of Fuchs II, during a question-and-answer session with the representatives of the shareholders. 
Of the 980 units sold, 247 units were assembled in Algeria , replied the leadership of German industrial giant.

It also appears as the document shows,that a new order, worth 700 million euro was spent on the Algerian assembly plant. However, it is not indicated, if additional vehicles will be produced beyond the 980 units.

source: secretdifa3.net

*



jamahir said:


> what is the direction algeria is taking?? why receive africom chief??


It is just part of yearly consultation that both conduct. Algeria is always against Africom to take foot in Africa, I believe that the visit has to do with the chaos in Libya.


----------



## Tomyris

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hannibal was a Punic Carthaginian (Semite) and not a Berber. Besides Berbers are a minority in Northern Africa and most people are Arab-Berber mixtures. Aside from that Arabs and Berbers are related people to begin with.
> 
> His obsession with Arabs is his own mental problem. Algerians are our brothers and sisters and that won't ever change regardless of his constant barking and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the first time that he posts photos and videos from other armies.


I will not make off topic but it is not Arabic at all .... the Amazigh (Berber) are in the majority, there may very Arab-Berber.

to air defense, Algeria has PMU2 s-300 and S-400 biento. Then there are Pantsir S-1 janus and the biento BukM2.

made in Algeria is not even 50% of the modernization of the whole army


----------



## ss22

hi mens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria expressed interest in purchasing helicopters Ka-52 "Alligator"*
The army and the military-industrial complex
June 23, 14:22 UTC + 3 
Helicopter demonstration set this summer .




*Ka-52 "Alligator"*
© Yuri Smityuk / TASS
MOSCOW, June 23. / TASS /. Algeria is interested in acquiring Russian Ka-52 helicopters. Such data are contained in the annex №2 "List of transactions" Kamov "company annual report for last year. Committment of the acquisition was signed in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Chokran for sharing these mindblowing pic's @emir nissan gtr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr

PWFI said:


> Chokran for sharing these mindblowing pic's @emir nissan gtr


*thank you It's my pleasure.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Algeria changed a lot since 1990s armed forces good to see 

I WAS IN ALGERIA BEFORE when i was little 

awesome pics thanks


----------



## Ceylal

bdslph said:


> Algeria changed a lot since 1990s armed forces good to see


There was an embargo against us, in a time where Russia was weak...But despite that, Algeria found her own way to defeat her ennemies . 



> I WAS IN ALGERIA BEFORE when i was little
> 
> awesome pics thanks


Hope you left with beautiful memories of a wonderful country and amazing people..

*@emir nissan gtr* , great job..thx for taking the helm while I was banned..You make me proud!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr

*@emir nissan gtr* , great job..thx for taking the helm while I was banned..You make me proud![/QUOTE]
allah ya hafdeke kona la3zize

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Navy equipping her vessels against torpedoes ,with the the Russia Purga*






*The purpose and range of application*
*Torpedoes & Bombs Fire Control System “PURGA”* is designed for surface ships’ torpedoes and jet bombs systems with:


torpedoes from various types of torpedo launcher tubes
jet depth bombs from jet bomb launchers
missiles from anti-submarine rocket launchers
anti-torpedoes from jet bomb launchers
*System “Purga” provides the following:*


target motion detection
calculation of target destruction probability
data generation for firing at the actual or predicted position and at the area of probable target location
personnel training without weapon employment
System “Purga” is interfaced with external systems (sonar sensors, lags, etc.) both Russian and foreign manufacture.

The system is produced on module principle which provides the required armament set depending on tasks and combat missions.



*Main tactical and technical data*

Time for operational readiness from switched-off state – no more than 2 minutes;
Time of continuous operation – 24 hours with the subsequent interruption for 1 hour.
*The set and performance characteristics*
*The system consists of the following items:*


Command (console) device for control and organization of data processing;
Control devices for torpedo launchers and bombing installations for generation and input of firing data into the torpedo and missile-bomb weapon;
Devices for generation and input of firing data into the anti-torpedo weapon;
Blocking devices, dangerous zone devices, control devices for the power supply of the complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian navy C28 A sea trial




in other seas...















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tomyris

super belle photo sa me rend fier de voir notre armée aussi bien équiper ou mazal mazal le meilleur et devant nous inchallah la modernisation et loin d’être terminer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The violence of the past





the fate of the ones behind it...



*


----------



## Ceylal

New super Lynx140 for the A









lgerian navy





Algerian Submarine leaving the harbor









*New Navy Chief appointed after the death of Necib.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian COS saluting nany gradutes




COS with the top military brass





*

*Tangos Terror*




*The grave digger*




*The BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes at Bejaia's bay *




*Rare picture of a t55 AMV*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Tomyris said:


> I will not make off topic but it is not Arabic at all .... the Amazigh (Berber) are in the majority, there may very Arab-Berber.
> 
> to air defense, Algeria has PMU2 s-300 and S-400 biento. Then there are Pantsir S-1 janus and the biento BukM2.
> 
> made in Algeria is not even 50% of the modernization of the whole army



The fact that you say Algeria has S-400 even though the system is not even marketed for export or available shows me how limited your knownledge is of your own country's inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> The fact that you say Algeria has S-400 even though the system is not even marketed for export or available shows me how *limited your knownledge *is of your own country's inventory.


What he is saying is true, S400 was marketed to two countries only, China and Algeria..Algeria will receive an unspecified number of units, by the end of 2016.

[video]




*Russia is starting her deliveries of the Mi28NE to the AAF




Интерфакс-Агентство Военных Новостей

 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> What he is saying is true, S400 was marketed to two countries only, China and Algeria..Algeria will receive an unspecified number of units, by the end of 2016.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia is starting her deliveries of the Mi28NE to the AAF
> View attachment 235980
> 
> Интерфакс-Агентство Военных Новостей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Link Please. If this is indeed true, then Algeria probably has one of the best air defence system network and infrastructure in the entire islamic world.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Link Please. If this is indeed true, then Algeria probably has one of the best air defence system network and *infrastructure in the entire islamic* world.



Are you talking about the future Turkey? 

Algeria has the best air defences in the area...something that the country of Ergodan lacks....


*Indian air force AWE visited Algeria for the second time in less than 18 months. There is prevailing thought that Algeria maybe keen to acquire few units from India..*





MI28 NE trials with the Algerian air force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> Are you talking about the future Turkey?
> 
> Algeria has the best air defences in the area...something that the country of Ergodan lacks....
> 
> 
> *Indian air force AWE visited Algeria for the second time in less than 18 months. There is prevailing thought that Algeria maybe keen to acquire few units from India..*
> View attachment 236056
> 
> 
> MI28 NE trials with the Algerian air force
> View attachment 236059




Pitty dumb camel driver, that man asked you a source. Wher is your s-400?


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> Pitty dumb camel driver, that man asked you a source. Wher is your s-400?


All you have to do is open my zipper... . 
The source , if he took the time to go thru the tread, just as you, was posted about 4 month ago, in this thread! 
By the way, I ride a Barb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Are you talking about the future Turkey?
> 
> Algeria has the best air defences in the area...something that the country of Ergodan lacks....
> 
> 
> *Indian air force AWE visited Algeria for the second time in less than 18 months. There is prevailing thought that Algeria maybe keen to acquire few units from India..*
> View attachment 236056
> 
> 
> MI28 NE trials with the Algerian air force
> View attachment 236059



What the hell are you talking about? What future? Where in my post did i put the word future. Basic english must be to hard for you to comprehend and understand it seems.

Let me explain what i said in my post so your narrow ignorant little mind can understand it. I said *IF* Algeria does indeed get the S-400 systems, *THEN* it would be one of the best country in the islamic world in terms of air defence. Can you understand this or should i explain it in a manner and fashion comparable to that of elementary school children?

Still expecting a proper source for the S-400 claim.



Ceylal said:


> All you have to do is open my zipper... .
> The source , if he took the time to go thru the tread, just as you, was posted about 4 month ago, in this thread!
> By the way, I ride a Barb...



I would like to see you go through 115 pages of material. Contrary to you, i actually have a social life.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> I would like to see you go through 115 pages of material. Contrary to you, *i actually have a social life*.



I can see that...


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria bought modern Russian anti-tank systems on the basis of armored vehicles "Tiger"*
Algeria will be one of the first buyers of the newest anti complex "Kornet-EM" on the chassis of an armored car "Tiger"





ATGM Kornet-E based on the MIC-233116 Tiger-M (c) vitalykuzmin.net


In addition, in the interests of the Algerian CPP is working on coupling the four mobile control ZRPK «shell-Cl» (product 19S6-E) with the radar "Caste-2E2" and target detection station 9S18M1-GE from the SAM "Buk-M2". Works are carried out in the framework agreement between the Commission and the PCU Rosoboronexport from 12.12.2013g number P / 1301202241514.

alexeyvvo.livejournal.com

In addition to the BMPT *"terminator" *that was acquired about a year ago
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> I can see that...



Can you stop with the pathethic replies and actually post some source regarding your S-400 claim. *NOW*.


----------



## Tomyris

BordoEnes said:


> The fact that you say Algeria has S-400 even though the system is not even marketed for export or available shows me how limited your knownledge is of your own country's inventory.


I said soon s400. I have information about, and then closes the will take care of your country. your still much to learn about you even -_-

Algeria will have 2 regiment of s-400. it seeks the source and already posted information .I yours journalistic and military circles serious


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Can you stop with the pathethic replies and actually post some source regarding your S-400 claim. *NOW*.


If you get in your knees...I may consider it ...



BordoEnes said:


> Can you stop with the pathethic replies and actually post some source regarding your S-400 claim. *NOW*.


Are you hollering for a milk bottle?


----------



## BordoEnes

Tomyris said:


> I said soon s400. I have information about, and then closes the will take care of your country. your still much to learn about you even -_-
> 
> Algeria will have 2 regiment of s-400. it seeks the source and already posted information .I yours journalistic and military circles serious



I have no clue what you tried to tell me just now.

Its obvious that non of you actually have a clue what you're talking about. Let me just go straight to the point, you have no source or proof. If you actually took the trouble of simple looking up the weapons trade database of SIPRI, you would know this.

Trade Registers

Conclusion: Algeria does not have S-400 and wont receive any.

And even if you receive S-400, i could hardly care. Its your country not mine. I simply seek clarity and credible source.



Ceylal said:


> If you get in your knees...I may consider it ...
> 
> 
> Are you hollering for a milk bottle?



Reported


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian special forces in the 90's during the arms embargo








*YEARS LATER..with the arms embargo lifted







*



BordoEnes said:


> I have no clue what you tried to tell me just now.
> 
> Its obvious that non of you actually have a clue what you're talking about. Let me just go straight to the point, you have no source or proof. If you actually took the trouble of simple looking up the weapons trade database of SIPRI, you would know this.
> 
> Trade Registers
> 
> Conclusion: Algeria does not have S-400 and wont receive any.
> 
> And even if you receive S-400, i could hardly care. Its your country not mine. I simply seek clarity and credible source.


You just have to go thru the thread like everybody else. You seem very eager to know...Like you said it does't matter anyway...not to you not to Turkey...

Keep looking in SIPRI, in all the WIKI's...mutlu bir eşek!






> Reported


Good for you...
I guess that behavior run deep in the Turks.....A big turban, to cover a tini wini head the trait of the Turks since 1800.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Algerian special forces in the 90's during the arms embargo
> View attachment 236328
> View attachment 236329
> 
> *YEARS LATER..with the arms embargo lifted
> 
> View attachment 236330
> View attachment 236331
> *
> 
> 
> You just have to go thru the thread like everybody else. You seem very eager to know...Like you said it does't matter anyway...not to you not to Turkey...
> 
> Keep looking in SIPRI, in all the WIKI's...mutlu bir eşek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...
> I guess that behavior run deep in the Turks.....A big turban, to cover a tini wini head the trait of the Turks since 1800.



I dont need to. SIPRI credibility exceeds all of you lot. Unless you like to proof me otherwise, go ahead. For the sake of truth and clarity i commented on your post regarding Algeria receiving S-400. Wether you receive it or not mathers not to me, the truth does. How about you just admit that you dont have any proof already.

Good for the forum. We dont need people that have problems understanding basic english. If insults make you feel better somehow, keep doing what you do best. You are just another failed Arab state to us.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> I
> 
> Good for the forum. We dont need people that have problems understanding basic english.




I assume you are talking about Tomyris, He is in a Pakistani forum,not a Turkish one! There are just you and the demented cat that complained about his google translation, the great majority that visits the thread haven't said a thing ....This is not a school and we are not here to feed your tiny brain with a spoon...English is not your mother tong, and if you had something in that brain of yours you should have understood what Tomyris is talking about! So fuc......k of!



> If insults make you feel better somehow, keep doing what you do best. *You are just another failed Arab state to us*.



There, it shows why "book for idiots" are having a huge success in Turkey...North Africa is a *BERBER* country, it has nothing *ARAB, *but a cultural trait , like we share with many Mediterranean countries due to our proximity and to our historical past...
For fail state, you are a Turkish, I assume, if you haven't forgotten your roots, and you need to sweep in front door before concerning yourself with ours...

After the mobile Kornet EM, Algeria is set to recieve the Buk-M2E, the contract was inked in 2013.

Algeria ordered Russia "Buk-M2E"
Interesting information about the implementation of contracts for Algeria self-propelled Kornet-em "(2014) and medium-range ANTI-AIRCRAFT MISSILE SYSTEM Buk-M2E" (contract year 2013). secret-difa3.net









> *Buk-M2E Air Defence Missile System, Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buk-M2E (NATO name: SA-17 Grizzly) is a medium-range advanced defence missile complex (ADMC) designed and manufactured by Almaz-Antey, primarily for the Russian Army.
> 
> The missile system can be deployed against tactical and strategic aircraft, helicopters, cruise missiles, tactical ballistic and aircraft missiles, guided bombs, and other aerodynamic aircraft in heavy enemy counter fire and radio jamming conditions. It can also be used to destroy water and ground surface contrast targets. The missile system offers superior defence capability in combat operations.
> 
> The Buk-M2E system was demonstrated at the FIDAE-2014 exhibition in Chile as well as at the Indo Defence 2012 Expo & Forum in Indonesia, MAKS-2013 international air show in Russia, Aero India-2013 show, and LIMA-2013 international aerospace and naval equipment exhibition in Malaysia.
> 
> *Buk-M2E missile system development*
> The Buk-M2E surface-to-air missile (SAM) system is an export variant of the Buk-M2, which entered into service with the Russian Army in 2008. V. Tikhomirov Research Institute of Instrument Design (JSC NIIP, Zhukovsky), which is part of Almaz-Antey, is the prime developer of Buk-M2E system. The prime manufacturer is Ulyanovsk Mechanical Plant (UMZ). The design process of the system was completed in 1988.
> 
> Syria placed a contract worth $1bn for Buk-M2Es in 2007. The systems were also in service with the Venezuela and Azerbaijan.
> 
> An air defence missile brigade of the Russian Army conducted test firings of the missile system at the Kapustin Yar Missile Test Range in September 2010. The SAM successfully destroyed five targets with five missiles during the tests.
> 
> 
> *Features of Buk-M2E SAM system*
> The Buk-M2E missile system can perform multiple missions with greater mobility and can simultaneously engage a maximum of 24 targets.
> 
> The combat equipment of the ADMC can be deployed on high-speed self-propelled tracked chassis, which accommodates a crew of four. The advanced hardware / software technology of the anti-jam channels allows the combat equipment to provide reliable operation under barrage jamming conditions.
> 
> The missile system can execute missions independently and as part of an air-defence unit controlled by the Polyana-D4M1 automated control system (ACS) of anti-aircraft missile brigade. Guidance is provided by terminal semi-active radar homing guidance system, which consists of inertial mid-course and course correction radio data link.
> 
> *Combat equipment of the Buk-M2E SAM system*
> The Buk-M2E missile system is equipped with a 9S510E command post, a 9S18M1E detection and target designation radar (TDR), and up to 12 9A316E loader-launcher units (LLUs).
> 
> The ADMC comprises up to six 9A317E transporter erector launcher and radar (TELAR) self-propelled fire units (SPFUs). The SPFU can be mounted with a 9S36E illumination and guidance radar (IGR) to simultaneously track and illuminate multiple targets flying at low and extremely low heights in all terrains. The mast-mounted antenna of the 9S36E radar can be raised to a height of 21m.
> 
> *Buk-M2E missiles*
> The ADMC uses 9M317 anti-aircraft-guided missiles (AAGMs) manufactured by Dolgoprudnenskoe Scientific Production Plant (DNPP). Each missile has a length of 5.5m, a wing span of 860mm and a weight of 710kg, and can carry up to 70kg high-explosive fragmentation warhead with radar proximity and contact fusing system. The missile is propelled by solid fuel propulsion system.
> 
> *Mobility and performance of the Buk-M2E missile system*
> The Buk-M2E missile system based on the GM-569 chassis can run at a speed of 65km/h on road and at 45km/h on dirt roads, and can travel for up to 500km without refuelling.
> 
> "The Buk-M2E missile system can perform multiple missions with greater mobility and can simultaneously engage a maximum of 24 targets."
> A single missile can destroy tactical aircraft and helicopters with a probability between 0.9 and 0.95, while the kill probability against tactical ballistic missiles ranges between 0.6 and 0.7. The missile can operate continuously for one day with refuelling and has a tear-down time of five minutes.
> 
> The missile can destroy tactical ballistic missile within the range of 20km and can kill cruise missiles at 100m altitude and within the range of 20km. It has maximum target g-load of 10g and can destroy aerodynamic targets with a maximum speed of 830m/s flying at an altitude between 0.015km and 25km, and within 3km to 45km range.
> 
> The missile system can operate in temperatures up to ± 50°C and wind speeds up to 30m/s. Its maximum operating altitude above sea level is 3,000m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> I assume you are talking about Tomyris, He is in a Pakistani forum,not a Turkish one! There are just you and the demented cat that complained about his google translation, the great majority that visits the thread haven't said a thing ....This is not a school and we are not here to feed your tiny brain with a spoon...English is not your mother tong, and if you had something in that brain of yours you should have understood what Tomyris is talking about! So fuc......k of!
> 
> 
> 
> There, it shows why "book for idiots" are having a huge success in Turkey...North Africa is a *BERBER* country, it has nothing *ARAB, *but a cultural trait , like we share with many Mediterranean countries due to our proximity and to our historical past...
> For fail state, you are a Turkish, I assume, if you haven't forgotten your roots, and you need to sweep in front door before concerning yourself with ours...
> 
> After the mobile Kornet EM, Algeria is set to recieve the Buk-M2E, the contract was inked in 2013.
> 
> Algeria ordered Russia "Buk-M2E"
> Interesting information about the implementation of contracts for Algeria self-propelled Kornet-em "(2014) and medium-range ANTI-AIRCRAFT MISSILE SYSTEM Buk-M2E" (contract year 2013). secret-difa3.net
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236495



- I was very much talking about you. I clearly stated that *IF* Algeria indeed got the S-400 system it would be considered one of the best country's in terms of air defence. This was clearly a compliment yet somehow *YOU *interpreted this as a d!ck measuring contest between Turkey and Algeria even though i never ever compared the mentioned countries. *WTF*. Geniunly disturbing considering you live in the states, which gives me the impression you are just a little kid.

- To be more specific, this is a pakistani international forum. Meaning English must be spoken at all time unless there are threads that allow otherwise.

- You are Arabs, get over it. Trying to act as if you are still somehow 'berber' even though you have been Arabized long ago and have mixed with the ethnicities that conquered Algeria(Incl Turks). You are Arabs, and most of you consider themself as such. Aside from having a different language you are geneticly identical to Arabs. Conlusion: you are Arabs that think they are somehow different. You are probably some random Berber speaking Arab that thinks he can distinguish himself from others. You people are going through an identity crisis. fvck off. 

Algerians- Are we really Arabs

Algerians = Arabs

- And even after all this, you *STILL* did not manage to provide me with a single source regarding Algeria receiving S-400 even when i clearly stated and proved you wrong. Do you know what that means boy? I won the argument. So stop derailing the topic if you cant have a proper discussion with proper argumentation. Why dont you just admit you were wrong or something.

*Conclusion(Again):* Algeria does not have and wil not receive any S-400 systems. Case closed.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> I dont need to. SIPRI credibility exceeds all of you lot. Unless you like to proof me otherwise, go ahead. For the sake of truth and clarity i commented on your post regarding Algeria receiving S-400. Wether you receive it or not mathers not to me, the truth does. How about you just admit that you dont have any proof already.
> 
> Good for the forum. We dont need people that have problems understanding basic english. If insults make you feel better somehow, keep doing what you do best. You are just another failed Arab state to us.


It seems that SIPRI failed to satisfy your thirst, lower my zipper...you will be satisfied...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian army brass of the future


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian women body guards..










[video]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> It seems that SIPRI failed to satisfy your thirst, lower my zipper...you will be satisfied...
> 
> View attachment 236803
> View attachment 236804
> View attachment 236805
> View attachment 236806



I dont think this can be considered a proper English sentence...

Might wanna respond to my latest comment, however i hardly doubt you have the neccesary brain cells and knowledge to do so. Good day, i hope my spanking sessions thought you to never claim BS without a proper source or proof. I enjoyed my time aswell


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> I dont think this can be considered a proper English sentence...


The essential, you understood and you got my point



> Might wanna respond to my latest comment, however i hardly doubt you have the neccesary brain cells and knowledge to do so. Good day, i hope my spanking sessions thought you to never claim BS without a proper source or proof. I enjoyed my time aswell


there is a saying here that goes well to your kind: *you hit like a bi...tch..*.


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> The essential, you understood and you got my point
> 
> 
> there is a saying here that goes well to your kind: *you hit like a bi...tch..*.



Maybe, but its still a hit. As it stands right now you cant even lift your fingers to me


----------



## Oublious

BordoEnes said:


> Maybe, but its still a hit. As it stands right now you cant even lift your fingers to me




Please stop with this, ther is no reason to talk further with this dumb camel. Let it go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> Please stop with this, ther is no reason to talk further with this dumb camel. Let it go...


Oublious take to your bitch countrymen and fu...ck off!



BordoEnes said:


> Maybe, but its still a hit. As it stands right now you cant even lift your fingers to me


Don't make me laugh...


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> Oublious take to your bitch countrymen and fu...ck off!
> 
> 
> Don't make me laugh...




But first lets finish this shit hole....








No one innovation in Defence industry, what a mess. Buying russian equipments and nothing more, they let you make some bolt and screw....

In the end your only reliable vehicle is your camel....


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> But first lets finish this shit hole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one innovation in Defence industry, what a mess. Buying russian equipments and nothing more, they let you make some bolt and screw....
> 
> In the end your only reliable vehicle is your camel....


At least we didn't get undressed by a country who's entire population is smaller than the one of Ankara...They killed 18 turks in international water, abused your foreign minister, and to top of that, you had to crawl back to them to get part for your F16 that the US herself refused you and that as a member of NATO...Hell they didn't even let you close or supplied you with their Patriot system while Israel, got supplied with them with a flick of a finger..
Let me school you a little bit about the Algerian-Russian arms cooperation
Algeria was the first to field the MIG 25 beside Russia at a time where even Warsaw member didn't have them..
All Algerian MIG29, SU are vecteurs..nothing you have in your arsenal is..
Algerian subs are missile capable against sea and land targets, your are not
Algeria is equipped with S300PMU2, Turkey has nothing to come close to our SAM6's..
That's the big difference between countries that respect and value each other....While Turkey is still use a dormat or a dish rag by the US and by NATO...Hell you have been trying for 20 years to join the EU and they slammed the door shut a each attempt..Latvia, a country of few goat didn't have to beg for it...it was served on a golden platter to her...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> At least we didn't get undressed by a country who's entire population is smaller than the one of Ankara...They killed 18 turks in international water, abused your foreign minister, and to top of that, you had to crawl back to them to get part for your F16 that the US herself refused you and that as a member of NATO...Hell they didn't even let you close or supplied you with their Patriot system while Israel, got supplied with them with a flick of a finger..
> Let me school you a little bit about the Algerian-Russian arms cooperation
> Algeria was the first to field the MIG 25 beside Russia at a time where even Warsaw member didn't have them..
> All Algerian MIG29, SU are vecteurs..nothing you have in your arsenal is..
> Algerian subs are missile capable against sea and land targets, your are not
> Algeria is equipped with S300PMU2, Turkey has nothing to come close to our SAM6's..
> That's the big difference between countries that respect and value each other....While Turkey is still use a dormat or a dish rag by the US and by NATO...Hell you have been trying for 20 years to join the EU and they slammed the door shut a each attempt..Latvia, a country of few goat didn't have to beg for it...it was served on a golden platter to her...
> View attachment 237109





Cry me a river ahahaha... Algeria have s300 pmauueuhuf and second hand migs from russians. Comparing scrath with quality products, i aint going play childish games,

Pathetic camel rider, you are making it a political isseu, first go show your balls against france about the massacre your people. 

Look to this man and shut up....


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I assume you are talking about Tomyris, He is in a Pakistani forum,not a Turkish one! There are just you and the demented cat that complained about his google translation, the great majority that visits the thread haven't said a thing ....This is not a school and we are not here to feed your tiny brain with a spoon...English is not your mother tong, and if you had something in that brain of yours you should have understood what Tomyris is talking about! So fuc......k of!
> 
> 
> 
> There, it shows why "book for idiots" are having a huge success in Turkey...North Africa is a *BERBER* country, it has nothing *ARAB, *but a cultural trait , like we share with many Mediterranean countries due to our proximity and to our historical past...
> For fail state, you are a Turkish, I assume, if you haven't forgotten your roots, and you need to sweep in front door before concerning yourself with ours...
> 
> After the mobile Kornet EM, Algeria is set to recieve the Buk-M2E, the contract was inked in 2013.
> 
> Algeria ordered Russia "Buk-M2E"
> Interesting information about the implementation of contracts for Algeria self-propelled Kornet-em "(2014) and medium-range ANTI-AIRCRAFT MISSILE SYSTEM Buk-M2E" (contract year 2013). secret-difa3.net
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236495


How many batteries you have ordered and nay plans to get other Air Defence systems also ?


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> At least we didn't get undressed by a country who's entire population is smaller than the one of Ankara...They killed 18 turks in international water, abused your foreign minister, and to top of that, you had to crawl back to them to get part for your F16 that the US herself refused you and that as a member of NATO...Hell they didn't even let you close or supplied you with their Patriot system while Israel, got supplied with them with a flick of a finger..
> Let me school you a little bit about the Algerian-Russian arms cooperation
> Algeria was the first to field the MIG 25 beside Russia at a time where even Warsaw member didn't have them..
> All Algerian MIG29, SU are vecteurs..nothing you have in your arsenal is..
> Algerian subs are missile capable against sea and land targets, your are not
> Algeria is equipped with S300PMU2, Turkey has nothing to come close to our SAM6's..
> That's the big difference between countries that respect and value each other....While Turkey is still use a dormat or a dish rag by the US and by NATO...Hell you have been trying for 20 years to join the EU and they slammed the door shut a each attempt..Latvia, a country of few goat didn't have to beg for it...it was served on a golden platter to her...
> View attachment 237109



You know what the difference between me and you is? I generally have an idea of what i am talking about, you dont.
You are still comparing Turkey to Algeria for whatever reason, even though i didnt say a single thing about your army in the entirity of the discussion. Are you high? Do really intend to Compare Turkey to Algeria for the better of the ladder? I still have yet to get a proper source for S-400, you dont have any so you try to chance the subject to something else in each comment. It seems you have an inferiority complex.

Ok lets see, where do i start...
- Israeli's apoligized for Gaza incident, so case closed.
Benjamin Netanyahu apologizes to Turkey over Gaza flotilla - International - Jerusalem Post
- The "part" of the F-16 was actually the source codes for the IFF, which they gave to us. This would allow us the mark the Israeli jets as "Hostile" or "Enemies". We actually developed our own so even if they didnt gave them, we would simply use our own.
Turkey to rewrite software source codes of 204 F-16 fighters
- There is no cooperation, get that to your head. You are just another small banana republic which Russia sells weapons to because they can't afford anything better.

- You mean those handfull dosen Sukhoi's and MiG's? Please you need them in more numbers to actualy have a relevant impact. Do you even have Modern BVR's Missiles in your inventory? Bet you dont even know that.

- Turkish Sub's have the same capabilty lol.




- No, we dont have anything comparable to S-300pmu YET. Whilst we already develop our own SPAAG and Short/Medium Range Air defence system, you are still on your knees begging some from Russia. Thats the difference between you and us. Turkey's T-LORAMID's tender is to determine what our long-range air defence system in the future would be. China was declared a winner with their FD-2000. You have to buy everything from abroad because your country is so underdeveloped that it cant even build the simplest weapon on their own. You are a lost cause so i have no intention of learning much about the artificial state Algeria.
Korkut SPAAG




Hisar-A (upto 15km range)




Hisar-O(Upto 40+km Range)





- I dont want to hear that from a desert Arab country which isnt relevant in the international community since the beginning of its existence. Turkey's economy is booming, defence industry is advancing at rapid speed, civilian industrial sectors are getting better and betters, education is available for everyone and etc.You have none of these. You are just another Arab desert country, nothing more. Your entire country is artifcially created by the west.
- Lol doormat? We actually refused to participate in the Iraqi War, refused to help them fighting ISIS, continuesly fight with our NATO neighbour and even invaded Cyprus in 1974 all on our own against the US and west wishes.
- Turkey trying to join EU has been halted for many years now, get with the news.


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> Cry me a river ahahaha... Algeria have s300 pmauueuhuf and second hand migs from russians. Comparing scrath with quality products, i aint going play childish games,
> 
> Pathetic camel rider, you are making it a political isseu, first go show your balls against france about the massacre your people.
> 
> Look to this man and shut up....


Oh, please stop your whining, Natan made your country his bitch, and your talking about Aussaress and the French..After you let them in for a free passage to Istambul, we send them paking the same way they came in and to make it worse we followed them...They still have have a debt of 70 years ...Israel killed 18 Turks , like in a turkey and you haven't moved a little finger, not only that but your foreign minister of the time was undressed by a low rank Israeli foreign officer...No wonder your they took you for the bird...







Zarvan said:


> How many batteries you have ordered and nay plans to get other Air Defence systems also ?


They were talks about fielding two battalions.



BordoEnes said:


> You know what the difference between me and you is? I generally have an idea of what i am talking about, you dont.
> You are still comparing Turkey to Algeria for whatever reason, even though i didnt say a single thing about your army in the entirity of the discussion. Are you high? Do really intend to Compare Turkey to Algeria for the better of the ladder? I still have yet to get a proper source for S-400, you dont have any so you try to chance the subject to something else in each comment. It seems you have an inferiority complex.
> 
> Ok lets see, where do i start...
> - Israeli's apoligized for Gaza incident, so case closed.
> Benjamin Netanyahu apologizes to Turkey over Gaza flotilla - International - Jerusalem Post
> - The "part" of the F-16 was actually the source codes for the IFF, which they gave to us. This would allow us the mark the Israeli jets as "Hostile" or "Enemies". We actually developed our own so even if they didnt gave them, we would simply use our own.
> Turkey to rewrite software source codes of 204 F-16 fighters
> - There is no cooperation, get that to your head. You are just another small banana republic which Russia sells weapons to because they can't afford anything better.
> 
> - You mean those handfull dosen Sukhoi's and MiG's? Please you need them in more numbers to actualy have a relevant impact. Do you even have Modern BVR's Missiles in your inventory? Bet you dont even know that.
> 
> - Turkish Sub's have the same capabilty lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No, we dont have anything comparable to S-300pmu YET. Whilst we already develop our own SPAAG and Short/Medium Range Air defence system, you are still on your knees begging some from Russia. Thats the difference between you and us. Turkey's T-LORAMID's tender is to determine what our long-range air defence system in the future would be. China was declared a winner with their FD-2000. You have to buy everything from abroad because your country is so underdeveloped that it cant even build the simplest weapon on their own. You are a lost cause so i have no intention of learning much about the artificial state Algeria.
> Korkut SPAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisar-A (upto 15km range)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisar-O(Upto 40+km Range)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I dont want to hear that from a desert Arab country which isnt relevant in the international community since the beginning of its existence. Turkey's economy is booming, defence industry is advancing at rapid speed, civilian industrial sectors are getting better and betters, education is available for everyone and etc.You have none of these. You are just another Arab desert country, nothing more. Your entire country is artifcially created by the west.
> - Lol doormat? We actually refused to participate in the Iraqi War, refused to help them fighting ISIS, continuesly fight with our NATO neighbour and even invaded Cyprus in 1974 all on our own against the US and west wishes.
> - Turkey trying to join EU has been halted for many years now, get with the news.


To put an end at your bullshit, the happy thing in all is that the Kurd are surrounding you and the will amputate Turkey , like a swine. ISIS was armed by Turkey...

And all that hardware you are showing doesn't cut the rug! Like I told long time ago one of your countrymen, the reason your sultans sport a bigger turban was to hide the little head with no brain the good lord gave them..in and out..

*Algerian submarine, being modified in Russia ...An added rear fin is clearly visible..





C28A will have the AW super lynx as helicopter












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> Oh, please stop your whining, Natan made your country his bitch, and your talking about Aussaress and the French..After you let them in for a free passage to Istambul, we send them paking the same way they came in and to make it worse we followed them...They still have have a debt of 70 years ...Israel killed 18 Turks , like in a turkey and you haven't moved a little finger, not only that but your foreign minister of the time was undressed by a low rank Israeli foreign officer...No wonder your they took you for the bird...
> View attachment 237317
> 
> 
> 
> They were talks about fielding two battalions.



The only one whining here sir, is you. Somehow took your time to involve politics into a military related discussion. I allowed you it so i might even crush on this subject, and let you know your pathethic place kid.

We havent move a finger? Oh please atleast educate yourself before you start barking. Erdogan demanded 3 conditions from Israel, first was an apology, second was financial compensation and third was the removal of the blockade.

1. We cut all ties with Israel, even on diplomatic level. There no Turkish ambassador in Israel as of now.
2. We rewrote our F-16 software so we can Fire upon Israeli Fighters, in other words we have intentions of fighting Israel if sh!ts hits the fan.
3. Israel has offered Turkey $20 million in compensation for the raid
4. Israel eased the Blockade on Gaza Strip.
5. All military ties(on the surface atleast) were also cut.

We are not Algeria which sucks up to the very nation that commited Genocide in their own country. The froggies slayed millions of Algerians and yet here you are sitting like a coward not opening your mouth one bit. Even Turkey tried to fight against France in YOUR name and what do your cowardly people and nation do? They ask us to stop. Can you believe that? You are one of the most shitt stained country i have ever seen. Generally i always respect countries even when i dont agree with their policy or their goverments ideology but Algeria is the definition of cowardly Arabs.
Algeria asks Turkey to drop French genocide talk



Ceylal said:


> To put an end at your bullshit, the happy thing in all is that the Kurd are surrounding you and the will amputate Turkey , like a swine. ISIS was armed by Turkey...
> 
> And all that hardware you are showing doesn't cut the rug! Like I told long time ago one of your countrymen, the reason your sultans sport a bigger turban was to hide the little head with no brain the good lord gave them..in and out..
> 
> Algerian submarine, being modified in Russia ...An added rear fin is clearly visible..



Yeah its about time i put you out of your misery. Kurds arent surrounding anything, they are co-existing with Turks in Turkey peacefully, most atleast. The Hardware i am showing is Completly Turkish Made, what have you dont in your pathethic existence to make something similair? Nothing thats right. Because even in your own post you show how much of a slave you are to Russian and their cheap junk.

A Failed Arab desert state is something you will always be, you have no future and no pride.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Algeria asks Turkey to drop French genocide talk


We are old and mature enough to talk for ourselves, beside we speak french, we fought them for 132 years when do we need the Turks to talk for us...? We didn't need you to hide your Armenian genocide , with our tragedy...
Beside what weight Turkey's intervention will have with the France, when the french are well aware that you gave them Algeria ,for a safe passage...



> Yeah its about time i put you out of your misery. Kurds arent surrounding anything, they are co-existing with Turks in Turkey peacefully, most atleast. The Hardware i am showing is Completly Turkish Made, what have you dont in your pathethic existence to make something similair? Nothing thats right. Because even in your own post you show how much of a slave you are to Russian and their cheap junk.



You talk about Russian junk, while as a NATO member you still sport sherman tanks are your MBT..!
I hope that the equipment you are so proud of is better than the fishing boat you sold to you your Algerian muslim brotherhood, they have yet to catch a sardine, since most of the ships are in Turkey...You stole their money..I forgot..
They will coexist peacefuly with an an amputed Turkey...TI am sure they will remember your peaceful coexistence at KOBANE 



> A Failed Arab desert state is something you will always be, you have no future and no pride.


That the reason Turkey is begging for more gas...more work..


----------



## Oublious

132 slavery


Ceylal said:


> Oh, please stop your whining, Natan made your country his bitch, and your talking about Aussaress and the French..After you let them in for a free passage to Istambul, we send them paking the same way they came in and to make it worse we followed them...They still have have a debt of 70 years ...Israel killed 18 Turks , like in a turkey and you haven't moved a little finger, not only that but your foreign minister of the time was undressed by a low rank Israeli foreign officer...No wonder your they took you for the bird...
> View attachment 237317
> 
> 
> 
> They were talks about fielding two battalions.
> 
> 
> To put an end at your bullshit, the happy thing in all is that the Kurd are surrounding you and the will amputate Turkey , like a swine. ISIS was armed by Turkey...
> 
> And all that hardware you are showing doesn't cut the rug! Like I told long time ago one of your countrymen, the reason your sultans sport a bigger turban was to hide the little head with no brain the good lord gave them..in and out..
> 
> *Algerian submarine, being modified in Russia ...An added rear fin is clearly visible..
> View attachment 237322
> 
> 
> C28A will have the AW super lynx as helicopter
> View attachment 237325
> 
> View attachment 237324
> 
> View attachment 237323
> *



You are still going on, stupid camel driver. I don't have problems with Algerians but you making it thougher. Because that i am finished with you, because your ignorancy i have to insult algerians. For that reason i stop writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> We are old and mature enough to talk for ourselves, beside we speak french, we fought them for 132 years when do we need the Turks to talk for us...? We didn't need you to hide your Armenian genocide , with our tragedy...
> Beside what weight Turkey's intervention will have with the France, when the french are well aware that you gave them Algeria ,for a safe passage...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about Russian junk, while as a NATO member you still sport sherman tanks are your MBT..!
> I hope that the equipment you are so proud of is better than the fishing boat you sold to you your Algerian muslim brotherhood, they have yet to catch a sardine, since most of the ships are in Turkey...You stole their money..I forgot..
> They will coexist peacefuly with an an amputed Turkey...TI am sure they will remember your peaceful coexistence at KOBANE
> 
> 
> That the reason Turkey is begging for more gas...more work..



The fact that Algeria doesnt even bother convincing the international community of this attrocity shows the contrary, it paints an immature and cowardly failed Arab state that has no backbone whatsoever. The Armenian casualties pale in comparison with that of Algeria during French reign, yet you barrely openly talk about it because you are trying to suck up to the west. And yet you insult Turkey by calling it a doormat? The fact that you dont directly answer my question and arguments, but insted tried to talk bullcrap around it shows me that you *KNOW* i am right regarding the Algerian Genocide. Admit it, there is no shame in it.

The last time we imported MBT's was nearly a decade ago, and those were relativly modern Leopard2A4's. Currently the entire focus and requirements of the army lies with the Altay Tank. Yeah i know this must sound so confusing to you considering you dont know the meaning of developing defence products on your own.

Behold our beauthy, this would shitt on any Russian Junk you import.





The only thing you had to do was admit you were wrong regardin Algeria acquiring S-400, but no you had to blown everything out of proportion involving Politics, Turkey's goverment, historical genocide/massacres, comparison between Algerian And Turkish Armed Forces capabilites and etc. Like WTF is wrong with you? Did you think it would somehow change the tides of the argument? Did you think you would win a discussion if you involved the aformentioned things? Are you that dumb? pfff...



Oublious said:


> 132 slavery
> 
> 
> You are still going on, stupid camel driver. I don't have problems with Algerians but you making it thougher. Because that i am finished with you, because your ignorancy i have to insult algerians. For that reason i stop writing.



Why? its pointless to deny how useless and irrelevant they are. Though i generally wouldn't be so outspoken about it. This guy actually thought he might win an argument by comparing the Turkish and Algerian armed forces for some reason... If this guy is going to insult my country in such manner i sure as hell will speak my mind and show the real reality of the situation.


----------



## emir nissan gtr

the s-400 in algeria


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria have begun deploying S 400 SAM systems*



We announced more than two years ago, the desire of Algeria to acquire the long range S 400 air defense system from Russia. A contract for such system has been inked one year ago.

Today we are able to provide you with the first pictures taken in Algeria of an operational regiment S 400. They were made during the the first tests of the system that was received in spring.

If the details of the contract were never been revealed, there is a believe that it comprises three to four regiments. A casual look at the satellite imagery on the number readied for the S300 and S400 gave a good estimate of the number of S 400 systems acquired.

The Air and land defense force Command operates three regiments of S300 PMU2 since 2003, located at the center, in the west and southwest of Algeria, they cover almost all of the North, the Algerian-Moroccan border and the coastal strip.



The arrival of the S400 will not only fill gaps in the air defense but will saturate the long-range air surveillance. 1-Photos irrefutably show S400 launchers that differ from those of S300PMU2 , which is BAZ-64022 vehicle not the KrAZ-260 of the PMU2 2- 8 launchers aligned on a picture and three during the test on a second. In reality, the Algerian army has undertaken an overhaul of its DAT and the appearance of S400 in his arsenal is only part of modernization.

As recently as last week the Russian media confirmed the purchase by the PNA BUK M2 batteries, medium-range missiles but especially a specific request of a network of detection capabilities comprised of the Russian Kasta radar coupled with the 2E2 close protection systems of the Pantsyr S1 and the Buk M2. This onion skin configuration, unifies the capabilities of the various radar systems. Kasta The 2E2 is already integrated with S300 and S400, and allow different units to operate without detection and linked to independent units. The system has an effective detection range of 400 km and capable to destroy a target at a randge of 240 kms with the 40N6 or 48N6 missiles. The spatial Radar 92N6E, can identify up to 100 targets simultaneously over a distance of 400 km.



In addition to the distances of engagement and increased performance, the main difference with the S300 PMU2, it is its ABM nature which makes it a formidable weapon. If the acquisition is confirmed, Algeria officially became the first 
export customer Triumf.





*secretdifa3.net*


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria bought modern Russian anti-tank systems on the basis of armored vehicles "Tiger"*
> Algeria will be one of the first buyers of the newest anti complex "Kornet-EM" on the chassis of an armored car "Tiger"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATGM Kornet-E based on the MIC-233116 Tiger-M (c) vitalykuzmin.net
> In addition, in the interests of the Algerian CPP is working on coupling the four mobile control ZRPK «shell-Cl» (product 19S6-E) with the radar "Caste-2E2" and target detection station 9S18M1-GE from the SAM "Buk-M2". Works are carried out in the framework agreement between the Commission and the PCU Rosoboronexport from 12.12.2013g number P / 1301202241514.
> 
> alexeyvvo.livejournal.com
> 
> In addition to the BMPT *"terminator" *that was acquired about a year ago
> [video]


Am I the only one who finds the title of that video misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> Am I the only one who finds the title of that video misleading.


what misleading about it..?


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> what misleading about it..?


الأول أفريقيا و عربيا 
The strongest ( first) arab and African army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr

Hell NO said:


> الأول أفريقيا و عربيا
> The strongest ( first) arab and African army


هو لايقصد البوك ام 2 بل العربة تيغر المزودة ب الكورنت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

emir nissan gtr said:


> هو لايقصد البوك ام 2 بل العربة تيغر المزودة ب الكورنت


اوكيه شكرآ للتوضيح


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria have begun deploying S 400 SAM systems*
> 
> 
> 
> We announced more than two years ago, the desire of Algeria to acquire the long range S 400 air defense system from Russia. A contract for such system has been inked one year ago.
> 
> Today we are able to provide you with the first pictures taken in Algeria of an operational regiment S 400. They were made during the the first tests of the system that was received in spring.
> 
> If the details of the contract were never been revealed, there is a believe that it comprises three to four regiments. A casual look at the satellite imagery on the number readied for the S300 and S400 gave a good estimate of the number of S 400 systems acquired.
> 
> The Air and land defense force Command operates three regiments of S300 PMU2 since 2003, located at the center, in the west and southwest of Algeria, they cover almost all of the North, the Algerian-Moroccan border and the coastal strip.
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival of the S400 will not only fill gaps in the air defense but will saturate the long-range air surveillance. 1-Photos irrefutably show S400 launchers that differ from those of S300PMU2 , which is BAZ-64022 vehicle not the KrAZ-260 of the PMU2 2- 8 launchers aligned on a picture and three during the test on a second. In reality, the Algerian army has undertaken an overhaul of its DAT and the appearance of S400 in his arsenal is only part of modernization.
> 
> As recently as last week the Russian media confirmed the purchase by the PNA BUK M2 batteries, medium-range missiles but especially a specific request of a network of detection capabilities comprised of the Russian Kasta radar coupled with the 2E2 close protection systems of the Pantsyr S1 and the Buk M2. This onion skin configuration, unifies the capabilities of the various radar systems. Kasta The 2E2 is already integrated with S300 and S400, and allow different units to operate without detection and linked to independent units. The system has an effective detection range of 400 km and capable to destroy a target at a randge of 240 kms with the 40N6 or 48N6 missiles. The spatial Radar 92N6E, can identify up to 100 targets simultaneously over a distance of 400 km.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the distances of engagement and increased performance, the main difference with the S300 PMU2, it is its ABM nature which makes it a formidable weapon. If the acquisition is confirmed, Algeria officially became the first
> export customer Triumf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *secretdifa3.net*



So *THIS *is your prove? after all this time and arguing *THIS* is what you come up with? A suspicously looking site which credibilty is in doubt that bases its prove on some vague background of pictures which might aswell possibly be the S-300.


----------



## ss22

BordoEnes said:


> So *THIS *is your prove? after all this time and arguing *THIS* is what you come up with? A suspicously looking site which credibilty is in doubt that bases its prove on some vague background of pictures which might aswell possibly be the S-300.


hi freind 

be sur its S400 not S300 the truk of S400 is diffrent form Truck of S300 look inside the Net and you will see, and in bref its not a big deal to have S400, we are not IRAN!!!!, algeria is a strategic patrner of russia ( contract signed in 2003 ) we can have any thing from russia exception NUCK.
S400 is defencif weapon not offensif, it dosen't scare!!!!!!!



BordoEnes said:


> So *THIS *is your prove? after all this time and arguing *THIS* is what you come up with? A suspicously looking site which credibilty is in doubt that bases its prove on some vague background of pictures which might aswell possibly be the S-300.


and if you are really from turkey, you got our respect.
its stupid to compare millitary of algeria to whose of turkey , turkey is more and more powerfull , rescpect army , advanced millitary industry , NATO member , so you benefit from the help of USA ( we saw this when you asked the help of NATO to deploy Long Range Air Defence System like Patriot similar to our S300 to protect you from syrien missile).
but we are algeria with nothing we can defeat any adversair , you can kill us but you will never and never put your legs on our sol without our autorisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

ss22 said:


> hi freind
> 
> be sur its S400 not S300 the truk of S400 is diffrent form Truck of S300 look inside the Net and you will see, and in bref its not a big deal to have S400, we are not IRAN!!!!, algeria is a strategic patrner of russia ( contract signed in 2003 ) we can have any thing from russia exception NUCK.
> S400 is defencif weapon not offensif, it dosen't scare!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and if you are really from turkey, you got our respect.
> its stupid to compare millitary of algeria to whose of turkey , turkey is more and more powerfull , rescpect army , advanced millitary industry , NATO member , so you benefit from the help of USA ( we saw this when you asked the help of NATO to deploy Long Range Air Defence System like Patriot similar to our S300 to protect you from syrien missile).
> but we are algeria with nothing we can defeat any adversair , you can kill us but you will never and never put your legs on our sol without our autorisation.



Mate i dont care about comparing the aformentioned armed forces, i only care about a credible source for the procurement of S-400 systems by Algeria. I dont ask much, yet this guy @Ceylal fails to deliver this. Alot of nations are partnered with Russia when it comes to military producs, it doesnt mean they will sell you everything. Especcially the S-400 which is not even marketed for Export or offered to anyone, with the exeption of China. I used SIPRI, a extremely credible source as my proof.


----------



## wassil

BordoEnes said:


> Mate i dont care about comparing the aformentioned armed forces, i only care about a credible source for the procurement of S-400 systems by Algeria. I dont ask much, yet this guy @Ceylal fails to deliver this. Alot of nations are partnered with Russia when it comes to military producs, it doesnt mean they will sell you everything. Especcially the S-400 which is not even marketed for Export or offered to anyone, with the exeption of China. I used SIPRI, a extremely credible source as my proof.


This is old news and it was leaked that the first batch of S400 should arrive to Algeria by early 2015, so I am not surprised at all.
It's not easy to get pictures of sensitive sites in Algeria, even the S300 first photos were of the same quality as this one and the source that leaked this photo "secretdifa3" It is by far the best source and has an excellent reputation for breaking news about Algeria's new defense contracts ...etc
To me the source is as reliable as Jane's because all their big reports turned out to be 100% accurate


----------



## wassil

wassil said:


> This is old news and it was leaked that the first batch of S400 should arrive to Algeria by early 2015, so I am not surprised at all.
> It's not easy to get pictures of sensitive sites in Algeria, even the S300 first photos were of the same quality as this one and the source that leaked this photo "secretdifa3" It is by far the best source and has an excellent reputation for breaking news about Algeria's new defense contracts ...etc
> To me the source is as reliable as Jane's because all their big reports turned out to be 100% accurate





BordoEnes said:


> So *THIS *is your prove? after all this time and arguing *THIS* is what you come up with? A suspicously looking site which credibilty is in doubt that bases its prove on some vague background of pictures which might aswell possibly be the S-300.


Just look at the truck it's an BAZ-64022 used specifically for the the S400


----------



## BordoEnes

Either way, welcome to the new Algerian forumers.


wassil said:


> This is old news and it was leaked that the first batch of S400 should arrive to Algeria by early 2015, so I am not surprised at all.
> It's not easy to get pictures of sensitive sites in Algeria, even the S300 first photos were of the same quality as this one and the source that leaked this photo "secretdifa3" It is by far the best source and has an excellent reputation for breaking news about Algeria's new defense contracts ...etc
> To me the source is as reliable as Jane's because all their big reports turned out to be 100% accurate



You understand i have a hard time believe this dont you? the fact remains although it might be a credible source for Algerian forumers it not exacly well known among others. So lets just wait for a third party source.


----------



## Azeri440

ss22 said:


> hi freind
> 
> be sur its S400 not S300 the truk of S400 is diffrent form Truck of S300 look inside the Net and you will see, and in bref its not a big deal to have S400, we are not IRAN!!!!, algeria is a strategic patrner of russia ( contract signed in 2003 ) we can have any thing from russia exception NUCK.
> S400 is defencif weapon not offensif, it dosen't scare!!!!!!!
> 
> .



that depends , does Algeria use PMU-2 version of S-300? because it shares many similarities with S-400 including the truck


----------



## Tomyris

ss22 said:


> hi freind
> 
> be sur its S400 not S300 the truk of S400 is diffrent form Truck of S300 look inside the Net and you will see, and in bref its not a big deal to have S400, we are not IRAN!!!!, algeria is a strategic patrner of russia ( contract signed in 2003 ) we can have any thing from russia exception NUCK.
> S400 is defencif weapon not offensif, it dosen't scare!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and if you are really from turkey, you got our respect.
> its stupid to compare millitary of algeria to whose of turkey , turkey is more and more powerfull , rescpect army , advanced millitary industry , NATO member , so you benefit from the help of USA ( we saw this when you asked the help of NATO to deploy Long Range Air Defence System like Patriot similar to our S300 to protect you from syrien missile).
> but we are algeria with nothing we can defeat any adversair , you can kill us but you will never and never put your legs on our sol without our autorisation.


wech rak tahdar ntaya??? al7aslou rejlih khir??? ahdar 3la rouhek mechi bi ism al jazaiyriyin , ana alatrak hadou ma3andi 7ta respect m3ahoum , ba3ou bladhoum ou hagrou sourya, isra'il tmachihoum belkeff wanta dji taya7 balek??? nta3 wjouhoum ila rkhass kima hadou yougoutlouna . -_- balak tzid tahdar bi ism les algerien -_-

s-400 is going to get it is a certainty, does not exite you too Turkish, that its deplaissent sure to Algeria will equip s-400.la patience and virtue)


----------



## wassil

BordoEnes said:


> Either way, welcome to the new Algerian forumers.
> 
> 
> You understand i have a hard time believe this dont you? the fact remains although it might be a credible source for Algerian forumers it not exacly well known among others. So lets just wait for a third party source.


It's up to you what you believe and I agree that other confirmations would be welcome however for me the type of truck used is a big giveaway especially that we already know the type of truck used on Algeria's S300pmu2, therefore it would be enigmatic to see Algeria ordering another batch of PMU2s using a different truck or changing trucks?.... however as you said let's wait for a third party confirmation.



Azeri440 said:


> that depends , does Algeria use PMU-2 version of S-300? because it shares many similarities with S-400 including the truck
> 
> 
> View attachment 238184


Algeria's PMU-2s do not use this type of truck, they've already been see and photographed, to my knowledge only china opted for the S400 type truck for their PMU 2s


----------



## Tomyris

wassil said:


> It's up to you what you believe and I agree that other confirmations would be welcome however for me the type of truck used is a big giveaway especially that we already know the type of truck used on Algeria's S300pmu2, therefore it would be enigmatic to see Algeria ordering another batch of PMU2s using a different truck or changing trucks?.... however as you said let's wait for a third party confirmation.


not tire yourself my brother, s-400 we will have it, the source will come later, all that you will show him he will tell you that it is not credible, his will be the day he see, so you no fatigue explain ....


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gujrat Media

Beautiful pic thanks for sharing


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamthebest

To the one who does not believe that algeria has S-400
just google Algeria S-400 you will find it even in wikipedia

I think it's over

Message for any Algerian here *PLZ STOP POSTING PIC'S
-----------------------*
You don't need to prove anything to the world *specially right know...*
I hope you get what I mean*  *


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ezerdi said:


> *Frigates for Algeria under construction in Shanghai*
> 
> A photo posted on the internet indicates that China is constructing two C28A class corvettes based on the F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate for Algeria at Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai, according to the Sina Military Network based in Beijing.
> 
> China agreed to provide three C28A corvettes to Algeria under a contract signed in March 2012. Each of the ships is equipped with a 76 mm NG-16-1 gun, an eight-cell FM90 launcher for HQ-7 short-range air defense missiles, two quad launchers of C-802A anti-ship missiles, and two seven-barrel 30 mm Type 730 close-in weapons systems. The hull numbers of the two warships are 921 and 922. One of the vessels has already been fitted with the HQ-7 missile system.
> 
> The first of the three corvettes, with 920 as its hull number, was turned over to Algeria two months ago. China began the construction of the three warships, designed based on the four F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigates China produced earlier for Pakistan, in 2013. Beijing and Algiers are currently discussing plans to construct three additional C28A corvettes in Algeria.
> As they are an upgraded version of the F-22P, Algeria's C28A corvettes are more advanced and powerful than the ships built for Pakistan. Sina Military Network said Algeria's C28As look more like the PLA Navy's Type 054A guided-missile frigate. Each of the ships can also carry a Westland Super-Lynx Mk140 helicopter.
> 
> source: *wantchinatimes*


Algeria should also buy the Milgem Corvette from Turkey


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

I couldn't find an Algerian Navy thread, therefore posting this news here.

*C28A corvette for Algerian Navy begins sea trials *

Written by defenceWeb, Tuesday, 18 August 2015 

The first of three C28A corvettes for the Algerian Navy has begun sea trials in China ahead of delivery later this year. 

The vessel (920) was recently seen sailing out of Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard near Shanghai for sea trials in the East China Sea. Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding is a subsidiary of the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC). 

Algeria signed a contract for the three C28A corvettes in March 2012. The first vessel (920) was launched on August 16 last year and the second corvette (921) was launched in February this year. 

The corvettes are armed with a 76 mm main gun, FM-90N launcher for HQ-7 surface-to-air missiles and YJ-82/C-802 anti-ship missiles. Once in Algeria the vessels will be fitted with Thales Smart-S Mk 2 radar and command, control, and communication systems. When the second vessel (921) was launched in February, it was fitted with two Type 730 series close-in weapon system (CIWS) turrets.

The C28A corvettes are around 120 metres long, 14.4 metres wide and have a draft of 3.87 metres. They displace about 2 880 tons fully loaded, and are powered by MTU diesel engines. They feature some stealth in their design, including the placement of the exhausts towards their waterline to reduce infrared signature.

Delivery to the Algerian Navy was originally scheduled for May this year but will only take place in the coming months if sea trials go smoothly. 

Algeria’s navy is set to expand significantly in the near future as it receives a number of new vessels. The first of two Meko A-200AN frigates ordered from Germany in March 2012 was seen readying for sea trials last month, with delivery late this year or early 2016. The second is due for delivery in 2018.

As part of its naval modernisation programme, Algeria will in 2018 take delivery of two Project 636 Varshavyanka (Kilo class) diesel electric submarines from Admiralty Shipyards in Russia. Construction of the submarines began this year under a contract worth an estimated $1.2 billion.

In April Algeria’s largest vessel, the amphibious transport dock platform Kalaat Beni Abbes, arrived in the North African country. It was ordered in July 2011 from Orizzonte Sistemi Navali, at a cost of more than 400 million euros.

It has been reported that Algeria’s neighbour Morocco may buy a single Project 1650 Amur Class (export version of the Project 677 Lada Class) diesel-electric submarine from Admiralty Shipyard. The type is being built for the Russian Navy to succeed the Kilo class. Negotiations will apparently take place during King Mohamed VI’s visit to Russia later this year. 

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40332:c28a-corvette-for-algerian-navy-begins-sea-trials&catid=51:Sea&Itemid=106


----------



## Indus Falcon

emir nissan gtr said:


>



AW139 or AW139M ?


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Kamthebest said:


> Message for any Algerian here *PLZ STOP POSTING PIC'S
> -----------------------*
> You don't need to prove anything to the world *specially right know...*
> I hope you get what I mean* *



*Why* @Kamthebest *?*
Nissan is doing a fine job and those images show Algeria to have one of the cleanest armed forces.
Every time, the photos are good and the crisp professional look of every chopper, ship, factory, per-
son is rarer evidence then most think. It's quite appreciable especially to ex-mili or active professionals.

Good work, emir nissan; good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

LOL E-Sound check there, Ezerdi buddy?

Welcome in any case, Tay.


----------



## Tomyris

Ezerdi said:


> export version of the Mi-28 we can read french stencils on the nose."don't paint" It might be the standard for Algeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> others photos


according to some of my source is one of our

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raazh

emir nissan gtr said:


>



Thank you for sharing these pictures. I do not know much about Algeria but from the pictures your armed forces look very impressive. It seems you have both western and Russian origin equipment. Very modern, well equipped and trained soldiers. May I know what are the general threats faced by Algeria? Also how are Pakistan and Algeria relations? Unfortunately, I don't remember reading anything good or bad in the news related to Pak vs Algeria or for that matter anything related to Algeria.


----------



## Barmaley

Signed contract for another 14 Su-30MKA for Algerian Air Force.
Россия и Алжир подписали контракт на поставку еще 14 самолетов Су-30МКА - Интерфакс

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Barmaley said:


> Signed contract for another 14 Su-30MKA for Algerian Air Force.
> Россия и Алжир подписали контракт на поставку еще 14 самолетов Су-30МКА - Интерфакс


When this deal is signed and when How many Algeria already have ?


----------



## Barmaley

Zarvan said:


> When this deal is signed


recently.



Zarvan said:


> How many Algeria already have ?


Currently Algeria operating 44 Su-30MKA


----------



## madmusti

Algerian Army is getting from Day to Day more interesting


----------



## bdslph

after the bad deal MIG made with algeria 
MIG is going down a lot 
but the SU did not make the mistakes and now they are getting a lot of the planes to sale 
yes Algeria is going really good in military


----------



## bdslph

Ezerdi said:


> MiG is doing a good return with orders naval versions by India and russia if the Egyptian command (and Russian for MiG35) were confirmed it would provide the necessary funds to build and modernize production lines and improve the quality of its aircraft ,the manufacturer has certainly learned the lesson of SMT so that such acts can no longer occur .



good thing the Algerian checked and return the planes 
Russia sometime s before gave bad thing but not they learned the lessons which is good 
give good the customer will buy lot more 
but still will love to see Mig35 in Algerian airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inttic

Algerian Meko A200, the 1st is under testing and 2nd is under construction.
Four frigates are to be ordered, two produced by the company winning the tender,the other two produced in Mers el Kebir Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Naval Open Source INTelligence*





The Algerian army, currently undergoing a deep shakeup, has ordered 14 Russian Sukhoi Su-30 fighter jets, which will enhance the 44 Su-30MKs in service in the North African country.

According to Russian press reports, the new fighter jets will be delivered to the Algerian air forces in 2016 and 2017. In 2006, Algeria, an OPEC member country, received 28 Su-30s and another 16 under a 2010 arms sale contract.

The Su-30MKA operated by Algeria is a specialized variant of the Su-30MK fitted with a mix of French and Russian avionics. The Su-30 is a twin-engine, multi-role military aircraft. It is a two-seat, dual-role fighter for all-weather missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria is set to receive a batch of Kornet EM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Naval Open Source INTelligence*





An advanced radio-radar system and a new optical target-acquiring and navigation complex are in development for the Russian Yakovlev Yak-130 jet fighter/trainer, KRET Company reported on Thursday.

The new equipment will allow the aircraft to attack targets beyond the operational area of enemy air-defense systems.

"Despite the fact that the Yak-130 is a small aircraft, when updated it is expected to be successfully used in a number of combat missions which traditionally involve assault fighters and fourth-generation multirole jets," KRET CEO Vladimir Mikheev said.
Algeria set to receive a batch of the Yak 130 s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal Is Algeria buying 4 MEKO 200A Frigates ?


----------



## emir nissan gtr

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal Is Algeria buying 4 MEKO 200A Frigates ?


no buying 2 meko and Building 2 in algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

emir nissan gtr said:


> no buying 2 meko and Building 2 in algeria


Still same thing what I meant was you will get 4 MEKO Frigates that is really good thing and are you planning to also increase number of Frigates which you are getting from China @Ezerdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Still same thing what I meant was you will get 4 MEKO Frigates that is really good thing and are you planning to also increase number of Frigates which you are getting from China @Ezerdi


The aim is to have 3 battle groups.

Algerian delegation at MAKS 2015 inspecting the T90 MS





Kornet EM capabilities




Algerian Mi28 N

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Meko 200AN during sea trials







BDSL kalaat Beni Abbes




C28 A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The S400 air defence system users..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Commander of the 8th BB that destroyed Ariel Sharon tank brigade and over 700 of his best trained troops..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The Kamov 52 is being tested in Ain Oussera, Algeria




The Meko 200AN after sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan has officially India as enemy number . Who is considered Algeria's enemy number one ? @Ceylal


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has officially India as enemy number . Who is considered Algeria's enemy number one ? @Ceylal


Algeria has no enemies to speak of, we are facing the same problem the middle east is facing with trans border terrorism and smuggling. We have 7 borders and none of them is secure because of the inabilities of our neighboring countries to secure their side. It is the first time I remember that Algerian troops are deployed in every border for a long time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*C28A officially transferred to the Algerian navy..






*

Navantia finished updating a second Algerian Navy LST








*The Algerian Navy second Meko 200, almost finished






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

DEFENSE
*Algeria Buys More Su-30MKs as Iranian Interest Grows*
by Vladimir Karnozov





An Su-30MK performs at the MAKS airshow near Moscow recently. (Photo: Vladimir Karnozov)
Russian arms exporter Rosoboronexport is executing a follow-on contract from Algeria for 14 more Sukhoi Su-30MKA multirole fighters. Meanwhile, according to media reports in Moscow, Iran is negotiating a deal that would see Su-30MK production in the country under license.

Sergei Chemezov, general director of Rostec corporation, which controls Rosoboronexport, revealed the latest Algerian order during his visit to the Irkutsk Aircraft Plant (IAZ) on September 11. He said that the contract was signed in April, and that the airplanes are already being built. This will be the fourth Su-30MK batch for Algeria, and bring the grand total to 56 aircraft. The North African country opted for the type in February-March 2006, ordering 16 aircraft. Eight were shipped in late 2007 and the rest between March and June 2008.

The second batch was a product of heated discussions between Russia and Algeria, when the latter refused to accept MiG-29SMT lightweight multirole fighters supplied by RAC MiG, complaining about their quality of manufacture. In the end, the two sides agreed to cancel the MiG deal and instead go for an additional 10 Su-30MKAs. These were shipped in 2011.

Algeria subsequently awarded Rosoboronexport a contract for 16 more Su-30MKAs for shipment by 2012.

Reportedly, the Algerian air force has been happier with its Sukhois than with the MiGs. In part, this is due to the fact that the Yakovlev Yak-130A weaponized jet trainers also produced by IAZ and purchased by Algeria proved a good training platform for Algerian fighter pilots. The customer is understood to have received 16 Yak-130s in 2011 and signed for more in 2013/2014, but details of the follow-on deal have yet to emerge.

The Su-30MKA is customized version of the baseline Su-30MK, with minor differences from the Indian air force Su-30MKI, with the biggest change being replacement of Israeli-made items, such as an El-Op head-up display, with Russian and Indian analogues. In addition , the Su-30MKA can exchange data with the Yak-130 though a secure radio datalink. Like all Su-30MKs, the Su-30MKA is powered by a pair of Lyuka-Saturn AL-31FPturbofans with moving nozzles, which allows for “super maneuverability,” a distinct feature of Sukhoi fighters: retaining control at very high angles of attack and speeds close to zero. The aircraft is equipped with the N-011M Bars radar with passive phase array (PESA) antenna, capable of tracking multiply airborne targets and shooting at four of them at a time with radar-guided missiles. With gross weight of 34.5 tons, the Su-30MKAcarries up to 8 tons of weapons load on 12 hard-points.

The success of the Su-30MK series in India and Algeria has attracted attention of Iran. It is seeking to buy Russian combat jets following the nuclear inspection deal. Russian media spoke to some unidentified sources in the Iranian delegation to MAKS’2015 airshow held in late August in Zhukovsky near Moscow. “Iran would like to move from direct purchases of Russian equipment to co-development and license production,” one of them was quoted as saying. “Since Russia has amassed some positive experience with the Su-30MKI license production in India, we can make use of that experience,” he added.









*Algerian Mi6 T2 and Mi28 N in AAF colors, side by side somewhere in Russia






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayhawk

Algerian MEKO....beast motherfu&^%$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

saad_hawk said:


> Algerian MEKO....beast motherfu&^%$


She is going to sail with a full fledged Algerian navy crew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*When the past and future meet...A good omen*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

awesome 56 Su30 Mk A and now Iran will Locally produce Su30
it is becoming a lot famous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIAN COS RECEIVING THE BULGARIAN MOD, LES TAGARINS, ALGIERS*











*ALGERIAN Mi28UB N 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*About to join her sister ship the C 28A






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *About to join her sister ship the C 28A
> View attachment 261437
> View attachment 261438
> *


When all three will be handed over to Algerian Navy ?


----------



## wassil

Ceylal said:


> *About to join her sister ship the C 28A
> View attachment 261437
> View attachment 261438
> *





Ceylal said:


> *About to join her sister ship the C 28A
> View attachment 261437
> View attachment 261438
> *


This is not the Sister ship of the C28a ...it's the first of the 2 MEKO 200AN Frigates that are being built in TKMS Kiel shipyard in Germany for the Algerian Navy.
The C28a Corvettes are numbered 920, 921, 922 and they are now designated as "Adhafer" class.


----------



## wassil

Zarvan said:


> When all three will be handed over to Algerian Navy ?


All 3 Ships have been launched and are floating next to each other, the date of delivery of the 3 ships isn't known but I suspect it will take a little bit more time because Algeria opted for the Smart S 3d radar that will be fitted in Holland (the dutch are a bit nervous about allowing Chinese access to sensitive Hardware/Software because they fear that the Chinese will copy their products"
Not to forget that there is an option for 3 more C28a and there are rumors that they will be manufactured in Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

wassil said:


> All 3 Ships have been launched and are floating next to each other, the date of delivery of the 3 ships isn't known but I suspect it will take a little bit more time because Algeria opted for the Smart S 3d radar that will be fitted in Holland (the dutch are a bit nervous about allowing Chinese access to sensitive Hardware/Software because they fear that the Chinese will copy their products"
> Not to forget that there is an option for 3 more C28a and there are rumors that they will be manufactured in Algeria.


You seem to be another brother from Algeria. Welcome Brother to the forum. I love Algeria and Algerian brothers although don't like your government much. As for three more I think they are confirmed and also two MEKO 200 will be build in Algeria. I can see really powerful Algerian Military in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wassil

Salam Zarvan and thank you for your welcoming message
I hope you're right about the optional 2 Meko 200 but so far we haven't received any confirmation in that regard, The initial contract was high at €_2_, 175, 520, 699 and that gave reason for speculating that the amount would easily cover 4 MEKO frigates however as time progressed it became clear that the amount included many extras in terms of weapons, Helicopters, training but above all the modernisation of the biggest Algerian shipyard.
To date we haven't heard anything from the contractor or from the Algerian ministry of defense (who always keep silent about contracts and purchases) but there is however some leaked infos on online sources that proved reliable in the past and they say that the option for 3 additional C28a is on and this seems to be the case because Chinese sources confirmed that there is talk about technology transfer to Algeria for building a further 3 C28a warships.
Personally I like to count my chicks after they hatch so that I would avoid disappointments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

is algeria going to get a helicopter carrier


----------



## wassil

bdslph said:


> is algeria going to get a helicopter carrier


Algeria has already received one last January, its was named "kalaat beni Abbes"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

wassil said:


> Algeria has already received one last January, its was named "kalaat beni Abbes"


What are names of Algerian Intelligence Agencies both which are for external and internal security and their roles and details ? As much as you guys can tell ? @wassil @Ceylal @emir nissan gtr


----------



## ezerdi2

A single Ka-52 has appeared at Ain Oussera AFB in Algeria on Thursday, 17-Sep. Two days later the eval trials have commenced, esp. night flying.

The machine is a factory fresh White #75, two tone camo.. Similar to this one..





source: secret difa3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

emir nissan gtr said:


>


Algeria seems to be building quite an impressive Navy. Never knew your navy had such equipment in its inventory. For a north African country, i'm really impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerians paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wassil

Zarvan said:


> What are names of Algerian Intelligence Agencies both which are for external and internal security and their roles and details ? As much as you guys can tell ? @wassil @Ceylal @emir nissan gtr


You'll find them listed on ForcesDZ main page under (forces spéciales Algériennes )....Sorry I couldn't paste the link because of forum rules for new members.

.....Note that there has been recent restructuring or the DRS (departement du renseignement et de la security) which has now being integrated in the Army command structure.
It's a complex security system with many services linked to the Army, others to the Gendarmerie, Police ...But the main one remains the DRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr




----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

Soummam [937]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

wassil said:


> This is not the Sister ship of the C28a ...it's the first of the 2 MEKO 200AN Frigates that are being built in TKMS Kiel shipyard in Germany for the Algerian Navy.
> The C28a Corvettes are numbered 920, 921, 922 and they are now designated as "Adhafer" class.



General definition:
A *sister ship* is a *ship* of the same class as, or of virtually identical design to, another *ship*. Such vessels share a near-identical hull and superstructure layout, similar displacement, and roughly comparable features and equipment.



Zarvan said:


> When all three will be handed over to Algerian Navy ?


2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

T90S in field training around Tindouf







Algerian C28 A heading to Algeria...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The C28A in Malaysian port
She is manned by 120 Algerian navy crewmen













Zarvan said:


> As for three more I think they are confirmed and also two MEKO 200 will be build in Algeria. I can see really powerful Algerian Military in near future.


I think the goal of Algeria is to create 3 battle group in order to have a better hold on South and South eastern of the Mediterranean sea to protect her interest .The area is rich in gas and petroleum and that would create a lot of friction between countries of the area as we are seeing it now..
The contract with Germany is around $ 14 B, and the two MEKO's to be built in Algeria are more likely to be achieved since the Germans have already furnished the needed equipment, as well as the Chinese for the remaing 3 C28 A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wassil

Ceylal said:


> The C28A in Malaysian port
> She is manned by 120 Algerian navy crewmen
> View attachment 263255
> View attachment 263256
> View attachment 263257
> 
> 
> 
> I think the goal of Algeria is to create 3 battle group in order to have a better hold on South and South eastern of the Mediterranean sea to protect her interest .The area is rich in gas and petroleum and that would create a lot of friction between countries of the area as we are seeing it now..
> The contract with Germany is around $ 14 B, and the two MEKO's to be built in Algeria are more likely to be achieved since the Germans have already furnished the needed equipment, as well as the Chinese for the remaing 3 C28 A.


"South eastern of the Mediterranean"? ... I hope you mean South (western) Mediterranean because Algeria has no ambitions in the eastern Mediterranean....it's not our sphere of influence and furthermore that would clash with our policies of non-intervention .....
As for the additional 2 MEKO 200?, I yet to see any indications to confirm the taking of the option..... all I hear is speculations and wishful thinking statements on various forums....but nothing substantial.
Even Mers el Kebir remains more or less as it was ....if there was a program for building the Mekos domestically one would expect thinsg to be moving much faster..... I even hear some even speculate that the Chinese will take on the Job of renovating Mers el kebir ?.... God knows


----------



## Ceylal

wassil said:


> "South eastern of the Mediterranean"? ... I hope you mean *South* *(western) Mediterranean* because Algeria has no ambitions in the eastern Mediterranean....it's not our sphere of influence and furthermore that would clash with our policies of *non-intervention* .....


I meant South Eastern, it will be the zone of conflicts of the decades to come and the Algerian navy will be active there as she is today..


> As for the additional 2 MEKO 200?, I yet to see any indications to confirm the taking of the option..... all I hear is speculations and wishful thinking statements on various forums....but nothing substantial.


Forums are not a source


> Even Mers el Kebir remains more or less as it was ....if there was a program for building the Mekos domestically one would expect thinsg to be moving much faster..... I even hear some even speculate that the Chinese will take on the Job of renovating Mers el kebir ?.... God knows


Mers El Kebir has an ongoing renovation for the past decade ...


----------



## wassil

Ceylal said:


> I meant South Eastern, it will be the zone of conflicts of the decades to come and the Algerian navy will be active there as she is today..
> 
> Forums are not a source
> 
> Mers El Kebir has an ongoing renovation for the past decade ...


I have to disagree....Algeria has no interest to play any role in the east Mediterranean, there are major players in that region such as Turkey, Egypt, Israel, Greece.... we have no interests to protect in that part of the world except perhaps our solidarity with the Palestinian cause and relations with Egypt, Turkey..
Algeria's role is in the western Mediterranean and all our Navy will be engaged to protect our coastal region.
Don't forget that our constitution forbids us from engaging our army outside our country.
....As for the option for 2 more Mekos.... there are no confirmation as yet ...so wait and see..
And you're right forums aren't reliable sources ....and our ministry of defense follows a policy of secrecy .....
Therefore where are the sources that confirm 2 more Mekos? .... Secretdifa3 speculations?.... 
...Mers el Kebir only received cosmetic improvement in only half of the base!... however there is no new infrastructure to suggest that they are going to build a Meko.... nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The C28A in Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

wassil said:


> I have to disagree....Algeria has no interest to play any role in the east Mediterranean, there are major players in that region such as Turkey, Egypt, Israel, Greece.... we have no interests to protect in that part of the world except perhaps our solidarity with the Palestinian cause and relations with Egypt, Turkey..
> Algeria's role is in the western Mediterranean and all our Navy will be engaged to protect our coastal region.
> Don't forget that our constitution forbids us from engaging our army outside our country.
> ....As for the option for 2 more Mekos.... there are no confirmation as yet ...so wait and see..
> And you're right forums aren't reliable sources ....and our ministry of defense follows a policy of secrecy .....
> Therefore where are the sources that confirm 2 more Mekos? .... Secretdifa3 speculations?....
> ...Mers el Kebir only received cosmetic improvement in only half of the base!... however there is no new infrastructure to suggest that they are going to build a Meko.... nothing at all.


As for Mediterranean the role I see for Algeria is when entire Muslim world decides to liberate Palestine. Sooner or later this would have to be done, until the issue of Palestine is not resolved no peace can come in entire world. Palestine issue and Jerusalem is the key to world peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wassil

Zarvan said:


> As for Mediterranean the role I see for Algeria is when entire Muslim world decides to liberate Palestine. Sooner or later this would have to be done, until the issue of Palestine is not resolved no peace can come in entire world. Palestine issue and Jerusalem is the key to world peace.


I totally agree.... Israel is the source of destabilisation of the middle east and the wider region, that problem can only can only be solved with a shift in global power and unity of the Arab/Muslim world.


----------



## ezerdi2

mig 29s



ex mig29smt


we can see the hump of SMT (fuel tank and electronic systems)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algerian navy NATO joint military exercise involving the LPD 474 Kalaat Beni Abbas off Algiers costs.
*
*













*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Algeria is negociating several divisions or SAM system "Antey 2500".

.kommersant.ru/doc/2831626.

"in the past year, Algeria has ordered two Russian diesel-electric submarines of Project 636 in the amount of approximately $ 1.2 billion, and in April 2015 a batch of 16 Su-30MKA, now preparing a contract for several divisions of the system "Antey-2500".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria To Order Russian Airspace Management System Acacia-E.




Algeria is likely to order an airspace defense automatic control system, Acacia-E from Russia.

“We are now in the final stages of signing a contract with Algeria on delivery of these systems, and we hope to sign it this December,” Andrey Riznyk, Executive Board member of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation said in an interview to Tass last Saturday.

In addition to Algeria, there were other countries interested in the system. “We negotiate this actively with our traditional customers; India and Vietnam. Besides, we have been contacted by Malaysia and Brazil who are are also keen to have the Acacia-E system."

"This is a control system primarily for the Airspace Defense, Aircraft Defense and the Air Force, the export version is known under the name Acacia-E. The system can observe and analyze the ongoing situation, can track up to 200 targets simultaneously, describing full target details and even making decisions whether to fire on specific targets without human involvement,” he said.

“We are also considering 14 prospective customer countries, which may be interested in purchasing this system. More specifically, we are going to take Acacia-E for a demonstration to Brazil, India, the UAE, China, and Vietnam,” Riznyk said.

Algerian Navy Sailing ship , EL MELLAH, to be delivered by 2016 from a Polish shipyard.




*



Zarvan said:


> As for Mediterranean the role I see for Algeria is when entire Muslim world decides to liberate Palestine. Sooner or later this would have to be done, until the issue of Palestine is not resolved no peace can come in entire world. Palestine issue and Jerusalem is the key to world peace.


*Zarvan, *it is up to the Palestinian to liberate their land they counted too much on the Arabs help, and look their situation now! Morocco supposed to be the protector and the overseer of the El Quds, she hasn't even emmit a murmur for the last IDF storming of the mosque and lately voted with Israel against the decolonisation of the Arab lands. Saudi Arabia is working hand in hand with Israel to destroy Syria, Iraq and mostly Yemen
Egypt has just finishing walling, after they flooded all their tunnels, a Gaza lifeline...
For Algeria, her position toward Israel is well known and hasn't change since 1967 and it is not going to change as long as Israel is occupying Palestinian lands. Having said that, I do not think that Algeria, will join any Muslim war against Israel and will limit herself to directly helping the Palestinian cause and the Palestinian as she has been doing since her independence. Algeria doesn't regard Israel as an enemy no more than Arab states that caused us a lot more damage than Israel ever did.. In fact Israel never did caused us any harm comparing what the Arab league and other Muslim countries did to us in the nineties..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

To Zarvan, with all my respect :
The fact is not that Israel isn't an ennemy.
Algeria is "in state of war" with Israel since 1967. The fact is that Algeria hasn't any plan to attack Israel or something like that.
Because, it is the responsability first of palestinians and arabs of the ME. If they do war against Israel Algeria will too.
Algeria has always made the job in 1967 and 1973.

But now stop dreaming, arab and muslim countries are cowards, dominated by Usa and Israel and is the reason why Algeria Will not do anything.

Excuse me but Morocco, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuweit and others are just capable to make war to their Brothers or other arabians (Lybia, Hezbollah, Syria, Yémen) but they are afraid of Israel. Israel terrorises all the countries of ME.

Why do they fight in Yémen, help terrorists in Syria and never do anything for Palestine ???
Because they are afraids, and because they are Sionists countries. Yes Saudia Arabia, Turkey, Qatar, Morocco etc... Are sionists.

So first those countries are to recover their sovereignity before anything.

Algeria Will not do anything with arabic-muslim Sionists countries. It' s better to stay alone and stronger if necessary.

Excuse me but in Algeria we don't trust at all Arabic and muslim countries. Plus, they don't know how to fight and making war (in Yemen it's so funny to see Arabic soldiers, their faces lol, their physical look ... They haven't any skills for the war. Against Israel they Will be ridiculous).

So Forget "muslim World" it's a fantasy. Now they are for the most, dogs of USA or Sionists countries.
Algeria is the only arab and muslim country wich has defeated a Nato power in the history. (And Hezbollah wich has defeated Israel, with very capable and courageous fighters). Not necessary to have strong weapons... Necessary to fight until death, to sacrify a Big part of the people, to don't be afraid to be killed, to have all the people supporting fighters, kill the traitors and to know how to make the agressor respecting you.


Long live Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*AAF C 130




Border guards




Coin commemorating the peace treaty between Algeria and Hamburg (Germany) in 1751




Algerian flags 1830 in a french museum










Algerian women and guns



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

A message to the "arabians" who hate Algeria in this Forum, from Palestine and from Palestinians themselves.






An other message from Mohamed Assaf (great palestinian singer) to the haters of Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*C28A reached the port of Algiers..



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*November 1st, ceremony the El Dhafer, as guest star*









The heavy corvette C28A was the guest of honor of the ceremonies commemorating the outbreak of the Algerian revolution, arriving in the early morning of November 1 to the port of Algiers and was the background of the parade, organized for the event .

Docked at the Kheir Eddine pier, El Dhafer (victorious) offered her best profile in the Bay of Algiers.


From the Boulvard along the sea front, it was possible to see the armament of the Corvette, the eight C802 sea missile launchers , both CWIS, anti submarine rockets launchers and improved navy Crotale version air Air Defence system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

@Hassiba-Ben-Bouali ,
We don't desecrate somebody's flag, we, as Algerians, are better than that, we don't demean a Symbol of a country, and of its people because of the bad apples that govern it...


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

For a real country yes, but this one is forbidden in Algeria. This one represents a false State created in a land wich has been stolen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> For a real country yes, but this one is forbidden in Algeria. This one represents a false State created in a land wich has been stolen.


It isn't a reason , my friend, the Algerian position toward Palestine is well known to Israel and it hasn't change. But to put a picture of her flag being pissed on by , it is demeaning to this thread, to our army and the Algerian people as a whole, that DZ PDF's and others spent countless hours to bring it where it is now, and two send wrong and a false representation of the Algerians that fought those ideas in the world forums. If you want some kind of eye for eye revenge, why don't you show that infant pissing on a Moroccan, Egyptian, French or Venezuelan flag? they are the one known to have burned, stamped and pissed on the Algerian Flag, Israelis have never did to my knowledge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Rewriting :

How much Palestinians prefer Algeria ( their second country as Palestinians say) and Algerians before every other arabians or human...





And now how much can Algeria sacrify their kids for our brothers of Palestine, with our President Boumediene asking to Algerian soldiers before to be send to fight Israel ... death, sacrifice, and asking them to be "Chahid" with proud, without scare, and with dignity... Asking Algerian women to support and encourage Algerian males to go to death in Palestine and saying that Palestinian mums need the sacrifice of their Algerian sons and will celebrate and recognize their sacrifice and death !

In Algeria we say that "Algeria Will not be totally independant until Palestine Will"!!!!






And now a MESSAGE OF AN ALGERIAN SOLDIER to Palestinians, and .... To ISRAELIS !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

this thread, is for the Algerian army , where only the subjects concerning the Algerian army should be posted and discussed..If you want to treat the Palestinian-Israelis conflict from an Algerian point of vue, open an a new thread...And if you can remove the picture of an innocent kid pissing on the flag and the youtube showing the Algerian soldier warning Israel from this thread, The Algerian PDF's that have participated in this thread, you included, will be indebted to you...for the obvious reasons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wassil

I beg to differ!..Israelis danced on a hill overlooking Gaza while Israel's aviation was burning Palestinian children with phosphorus bombs in school shelters, Zionists have taken everything from the Palestinians and confined them to concentration camps like Gaza, ..west bank....blockaded them from land, sea and air and surrounded them with high walls and barbwire....... These Zionists haven't just usurped the Palestinians but they are also subjecting them to constant harrassment and humiliation.

Their Flag isn't a symbol of a "country" ..it's a symbol of oppression....a symbol of one of the greatest injustices in human history....... If the picture depicted any other flag I would agree with you however in this case I'm gonna make an exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

There is nothing to remove !!!!


----------



## Ceylal

wassil said:


> I beg to differ!..Israelis danced on a hill overlooking Gaza while Israel's aviation was burning Palestinian children with phosphorus bombs in school shelters, Zionists have taken everything from the Palestinians and confined them to concentration camps like Gaza, ..west bank....blockaded them from land, sea and air and surrounded them with high walls and barbwire....... These Zionists haven't just usurped the Palestinians but they are also subjecting them to constant harrassment and humiliation.
> 
> Their Flag isn't a symbol of a "country" ..it's a symbol of oppression....a symbol of one of the greatest injustices in human history....... If the picture depicted any other flag I would agree with you however in this case I'm gonna make an exception.


I beg to differ with you Wassil, those who danced on top the hills watching Gaza being destroyed are not representatives of the Israelis and jewish people at large, just like those Palestinians distributing baklawa for Israelis or Americans deaths, weren't speaking for Gazans...We are bigger than that..Our Army has always fought with honor, and has a reputation and an integrity to uphold, and us , as people whose came from a line of brave people and heroes that marked ancient and recent history, have always respected others nation symbols....
that flag being pissed on, is demeaning to us, to our believes, to our country, culture and more so to our armed forces..


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Why are you mixing jewish people and israelis ?
We are talking about israeli flag, not jew flag. Sorry but Israel is not an other nation in Algeria, and Algeria Will never recognize this flag until Palestinian ask themselves for that, if !
So it's not a symbol and the children pissing on this flag is absolutly normal.


----------



## Ceylal

@Hassiba-Ben-Bouali ,
All that tirade ....just to show us that you don't know the country and the people you claim to come from and to reduce my previous reply to you and to Wassil to the small window of Arabians vs Amazighs , jews vs Israel is a rethoric absurdity! Algerians are people of honor and more so for their armed forces. To your information the Algerian flag is the third despised flag after those of the US and Israel , that has been defaced, stomped on, torn and burned and none of action toward our our flag , had taken place in Israel whom we fought twice, nor in the US. It took place in countries supposed to be friends to US..Egyptians burned our flags, we fought twice for them and the blood of our lost ones was mixed with theirs, France did too, we died twice to save her from the Germans, Morocco who gain independence on our back, has never missed a chance to use our flag as a toilet paper, Libyans too for not having supported their revolutions, Venezuela to whom we kept their oil industry in good working order, burned our flag to thanks us for our help....and the list is long...
The soldier who put that video, deriding Israel should have been sacked from the kitchen where he was peeling potatoes, a true Algerian soldier, which I was part of will never ever have threaten any country in the name of the institution, he is part of!
If we have a tooth to grind, why not warming Algerian houses with the flags of those who burned ours!
Algeria nor its army has no complex toward Israel..Her policies haven't change since our independence and they are not going to change as long as the Palestinian question is not resolved. That is known, Israel Knows it too...Burning her Flag is not going to change things...It does just give us a bad rap, we are not that kind of people, nor that kind of country!


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian army patrol









Algeria special forces








KALAAT BENI ABASS, traing sessions




QBJ C28A, moored in Algiers Harbor





AAF SU30 MKA being refueled 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The C28 A Edhaffer, incorporated with the QBJ with a ceremony presided by the Algerian Army Chief of Staff





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

[video]











*Gendarmerie patrolling the southern borders




Algeria 3rd Russian Arms customer



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

we need new jet fighter to replace mig29 , chinese aircrafts will be a good choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> we need new jet fighter to replace mig29 , chinese aircrafts will be a good choice


I think the choice is already made, to be based on one polyvalent fighter,the SU30, and the YAK 130 S, for a smaller role as COIN and troop support craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The new Algerian DAT ( Territory Air Defense) headquarters inaugurated.









*


----------



## wassil

I'm sorry but what you're saying sounds to me like making excuses for the Israelis and most importantly forgetting the context of the real situation !....There is no Palestinian state, it's a country under occupation and we should see it as such!...
The ALN that liberated our country didn't treat the French occupiers with courtesy and vice versa....I'm not going to go into the gruesome details but humiliation was part of warfare and propaganda ...it still is.
Israel isn't a state recognized by Algeria and we are in no obligation to respect its sovereignty or flag.
That flag symbolizes the never ending suffering of the Palestinian people and if I had the opportunity I would gladly piss on it too... because a flag is a symbol of sovereignty ...it shouldn't be a symbol of usurping, stealing and occupying other people's land.
Ceylal I think Zionist political correctness has impaired your judgement because by respecting Israel's "Flag and nationhood" you're also forsaking Palestine and its people.
I wonder if Algerians would have looked kindly on your respect to foreign flags if you had objected to a child pissing on a French flag planted on Algerian soil during the war of liberation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Chief of Staff pays a visit to UAE








Unit removing mines, left by the french army, in the Algerian Borders



*


----------



## Ceylal

wassil said:


> I'm sorry but what you're saying sounds to me like making excuses for the Israelis and most importantly forgetting the context of the real situation !....There is no Palestinian state, it's a country under occupation and we should see it as such!...


You are missing the point! I am sorry if you see it from the small window of the likud party.


> The ALN that liberated our country didn't treat the French occupiers with courtesy and vice versa....I'm not going to go into the gruesome details but humiliation was part of warfare and propaganda ...it still is.


They did, and you are wrong there too


> Israel isn't a state recognized by Algeria and we are in no obligation to respect its sovereignty or flag.
> That flag symbolizes the never ending suffering of the Palestinian people and if I had the opportunity I would gladly piss on it too... because a flag is a symbol of sovereignty ...it shouldn't be a symbol of usurping, stealing and occupying other people's land.


I hate to bust your bubble, but Algeria like any other muslim country entertain a continuous "unofficial" with Israel...If you have done your SM, you will found out that our military field hospitals look exactly as the Israeli one...I have an Algerian passport, it say anymore not valid in Israel, Ile Formose et Coree du Sud..Things has changed....greatly changed...


> Ceylal I think Zionist political correctness has impaired your judgement because by respecting Israel's "Flag and nationhood" you're also forsaking Palestine and its people.


My political correctness has nothing to do with it...There are French Jews that joined our fight against french, there algerian jews that did more than Audin and etal, don't they deserve our recognition and how there grgrand and great grand kids feel to see an Algerian baby pushed to piss on their flag, a country their grand pa or father died for..?


> I wonder if Algerians would have looked kindly on your respect to foreign flags if you had objected to a child pissing on a French flag planted on Algerian soil during the war of liberation...


I saw your opinion, and those who believe the same, I don't care for their respect, because I expect Algerians to be better man ..at least my generation was and still is...I know our army with whom I spend years serving is..and I don't think she has changed in that area. And that is sufficient for me....


----------



## Ceylal

Home 5 Algeria 5 The sail training El Mellah launched




*The Algerian flag ship "El Mellah" launched*






The ceremony took place today in the shipyards of Gdynia in Poland, with representatives of the Algerian and Polish navies who witnessed the superstructure's launch of the future sail boat of Algerian naval forces, 938 El Mellah.

The ship built by the Gdynia Shipyards in Poland, boating three masts and 110 m long, is one of the fastest in the world. Currently more than 200 crew members including forty women are being trained at the Naval Academy,on the Polish sister ship Dar Mloziezy.


The sail training ship will be received early in 2016, will be used to train the crews of the national navy and to represent Algeria in international events.


Menadefense.net

[video]




*The launch




AAF Mi26T2 in Eastern Algeria 






*


----------



## bdslph

ezerdi2 said:


> we need new jet fighter to replace mig29 , chinese aircrafts will be a good choice


j31 Algeria should buy that and the j10 c 
and the Russian more su30 then the su35 su 34 

yes slowly increase and stronger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

What does deu gag , mean in algerian / french ? is it like the Turkish siktir ?


----------



## Ceylal

jammersat said:


> What does deu gag , mean in algerian / french ? is it like the Turkish siktir ?


I don't know what that means, I have never heard it in any area of algeria..the turkish world has different words for different occasions, ie wether your are joking in a course of a discussion or serious..


----------



## Ceylal

*S400 users and S400 organigram









Algerian soldiers in training...








[video]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Chief Of Staff concludes his visit to UAE

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dakóvic

Its never healthy to wage war against Gods people. Israel is here to stay, just like it was prophecied thousands of years ago. 
Arabs and others will go against Israel in the future, but they will fail again and world will see that the Lord is real and that He wont forget His people. 
Please, you dont know who you are cursing against. muhammads god isnt real, Elohim is the One, havent you already seen how undefeatable Israel is? Theres a reason why Israel still exists, and thats God, the real God. 

May Jesus open your eyes like he did to Paul. God bless you.


----------



## Ceylal

Dakóvic said:


> Its never healthy to wage war against Gods people. Israel is here to stay, just like it was prophecied thousands of years ago.
> Arabs and others will go against Israel in the future, but they will fail again and world will see that the Lord is real and that He wont forget His people.
> Please, you dont know who you are cursing against. muhammads god isnt real, Elohim is the One, havent you already seen how undefeatable Israel is? Theres a reason why Israel still exists, and thats God, the real God.
> 
> May Jesus open your eyes like he did to Paul. God bless you.


What does this has to do with the Algerian Army..?

*@moderator please erase..thx*


----------



## masud

Dakóvic said:


> Its never healthy to wage war against Gods people. Israel is here to stay, just like it was prophecied thousands of years ago.
> Arabs and others will go against Israel in the future, but they will fail again and world will see that the Lord is real and that He wont forget His people.
> Please, you dont know who you are cursing against. muhammads god isnt real, Elohim is the One, havent you already seen how undefeatable Israel is? Theres a reason why Israel still exists, and thats God, the real God.
> 
> May Jesus open your eyes like he did to Paul. God bless you.


you think your belive is true and others belive is false? may ALLAH bless you. one day you and i both know who is right and who is wrong................
it,s a defence foram, don,t go off topic.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

AAF IL76 take off in Algiers Airport..
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The king of the African skies with jammers 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ss22

The SAP 518 jamming station protects fighter jets from guided missiles

_Existing American systems for defending aircraft from guided missiles are inferior to their Russian counterparts, according to the US military after reviewing information about the Russian SAP 518 stations, developed by KRET._

An export version of this station has already been delivered to Indonesia. After studying information about the Russian stations used on the Indonesian Su-30MKM, American experts have concluded that the SAP 518 system is more effective in defending against active radar homing missiles of the AIM-120 type, which are the main weapon used by American fighter jets.

The SAP 518 jamming device, designed to protect aircraft such as the Su-30MK from current and future surface-to-air and air-to-air missiles, was developed by specialists at the Kaluga Radio Engineering Research Institute (KRERI), a subsidiary of KRET.

This jamming station belongs to the DRFM (Digital Radio-Frequency Memory) class, due to its use of digital radio signals. A DRFM module receives external signals, converts and records them in digital form, and responds in less than 10 nanoseconds. The enemy radar receiver then reads these jamming signals as true and cannot accurately determine the distance to a target, nor the parameters of its movement.

SAP 518 operates in a range of 2-18 GHz and fits in two pods, which are installed at either end of the wings of the aircraft. In one container there is a receiver (which determines the frequency of the radiating signal) and in the other there is a transmitter (for generating the responding jamming signal).

In general, the capabilities of individual protection systems against such guided missiles on US aircraft are considerably lower as compared to SAP 518, according to American specialists. For example, the F-16C has no active, built-in EW systems and the equipment on the F-15C is already out of date. The American F-22 and B-2 aircraft are made with elements that reduce their visibility and do not use EW equipment.





Missiles are not a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*DUBAI: Irkut upbeat on Su-30SM prospects*




09 NOVEMBER, 2015

Moscow-based aircraft manufacturer Irkut is showcasing the multirole Sukhoi Su-30SM fighter at the Dubai air show, among a host of military products on display from the Russian industry delegation.

The forecast for Su-30SM orders exceeds more than 100 aircraft, but Russian officials are already planning a major upgrade programme for the twin-engined fighter.

Rostec chief executive Sergey Chemezov, who toured the show's exhibit hall on 8 November, has previously announced that a “major upgrade” of the Su-30SM is being planned to improve combat effectiveness.

Simultaneously, the Indian government also has expressed interest in upgrading an improved version of the Su-30SM – dubbed the Su-30MKI – with new avionics and radar systems. That upgrade programme is expected to lead to a collaboration with Russian and Indian industry, Chemezov has said.

Another upgrade already in development with India adds the supersonic Brahmos cruise missile, which is itself a Russian-Indian collaboration. The first test flight of a Brahmos-equipped Su-30MKI is still planned by the end of this year, with the first missile launch scheduled in 2016.

In the Middle East and African region, *Irkut is continuing to deliver Su-30SM fighters to Algeria. The Algerian government signed an order for a third batch of Su-30SMs last April, involving 14 aircraft deliveries.*

*“Contrary to popular opinion about Russian fighters, the Irkut-built Su-30 demonstrates quite a high operability of the aircraft fleet in the hands of qualified operators. This is particularly true in the case of Algerian air force,” Irkut says.*

Russia is also continuing to deliver Su-30SMs to export customer Kazakhstan. The nation's order may kick-off a wave of fighter modernisation programmes in former Soviet republics. Earlier this year, for example, Belarus announced plans to acquire the Su-30SM after 2020.

Flight global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*In training, always prepared for the worse*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The Chief Of Staff in the field





Decoration of an SF






2016 Defense Budget

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berbarabic DZ

Thank's for pics !


----------



## waz

Keep killing the militant Kwarij filth my brothers. All the best!


----------



## Berbarabic DZ

waz said:


> Keep killing the militant Kwarij filth my brothers. All the best!


what do you mean ?


----------



## waz

Berbarabic DZ said:


> what do you mean ?









This.


----------



## Berbarabic DZ

waz said:


> This.


You want to say Khawarij? I do not know if this photo concerns terros or not? For us these criminals have no relation with the religion and it is necessary to fight them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian AAF SU30MKA approaching a refueling tanker





The Algerian COS receiving his Malian counterpart















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*MIG 29s readies for takeoff




Mi26T2 field trials








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Publication of the : TSAMTO YEAR - 2015 - The Algerian order...

- 2 divisions of S-400 "Triumph" delivery between 2015/2016 cost 1 billian dollars.
- 48 units of Buk-M2E air defense system signed in 2011 and delivery in 2014 (32 unite) and in 2015 (16 units) cost 1 billion dollars.
- Licence assembly of 200 T-90S tanks 100 in 2016 and 100 in 2017 cost 1 billions dollars.
- 1 italian mine countermeasure ship delivery 2017 cost 200 million dollars.
- 228 Kornet-EM anti-tank missiles mounted on 28 SBM VPK-233136 "Tigr" armoured vehicles delivery 2016 cost 50 million dollars.
- 14 SU-30MKA fighter-jets delivery 2017 cost 1.2 billion dollars.
- 42 helicopters MI-28NE delivery 2015/2019 cost 2.2 billion dollars (table anounced 42 choppers but the counts make them 54!!!).
- 6 + 8 Mi-26T2 heavy helicopters delivery 2015/2017 cost 300 + 400 million dollars.
- 16 C-130 Transport aircraft delivery 2012/2015 cost 200 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Mechanised infantry live maneuvers in Bechar 


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Ceylal So 85 million per su-30 that's too high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> @Ceylal So 85 million per su-30 that's too high.


These are the latest upgraded version SM, add to that weaponry, maintenance and training of the crew. The very first SU30 were hovering around 70 M per unit.

*Russian Almaz Antey to equip the Algerian C28A with SHTIL-1















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Ceylal Bro do you know if the Algerian Su-30 comes with french avionics and other European countries and what are they because I have no idea what kind of avionics france offer the Su-30 that make it better.


----------



## Beast

Ceylal said:


> These are the latest upgraded version SM, add to that weaponry, maintenance and training of the crew. The very first SU30 were hovering around 70 M per unit.
> 
> *Russian Almaz Antey to equip the Algerian C28A with SHTIL-1
> View attachment 276516
> View attachment 276517
> View attachment 276518
> View attachment 276519
> View attachment 276520
> *


Are you sure of that? Any source?


----------



## Ceylal

Beast said:


> Are you sure of that? Any source?


*НПО «Старт» продемонстрировало не имеющий аналогов ЗРК «Штиль-1»*



Malik Alashter said:


> @Ceylal Bro do you know if the Algerian Su-30 comes with french avionics and other European countries and what are they because I have no idea what kind of avionics france offer the Su-30 that make it better.


The SU 30 MKA have french (Thales, made in Russia) and Russian avionics. The SM will have all Russian avionics. An upgrade of the earlier SU30MKA to the SM format is ongoing too. Something noteworthy, Algerian has never experienced the problems that plagued the SU30MKI, due to their indo/Israeli software.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> *НПО «Старт» продемонстрировало не имеющий аналогов ЗРК «Штиль-1»*
> 
> 
> The SU 30 MKA have french (Thales, made in Russia) and Russian avionics. The SM will have all Russian avionics. An upgrade of the earlier SU30MKA to the SM format is ongoing too. Something noteworthy, Algerian has never experienced the problems that plagued the SU30MKI, due to their indo/Israeli software.


The news did not mention C28A at all.
And it only talks about potential buyer such as Egypt, Algeria and China, but we know selling this system to Egypt and China is impossilbe at all.


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> The news did not mention C28A at all.


I agree with you, but that what it's coming out of Algeria. We will know more after the delivery of the next two C28A, if indeed , it is the case.


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> I agree with you, but that what it's coming out of Algeria. We will know more after the delivery of the next two C28A, if indeed , it is the case.


No, the combat system of C28A do not support it.
SMART-L may only support ESSM-2 or Aster-15


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> No, the combat system of C28A do not support it.
> SMART-L may only support ESSM-2 or Aster-15


Well it depends which electronic suites they incorporated in them. It was always a believe that its armements will mirror that of the BDLS Kalaat Beni Abbes.


----------



## Malik Alashter

aliaselin said:


> The news did not mention C28A at all.
> And it only talks about potential buyer such as Egypt, Algeria and China, but we know selling this system to Egypt and China is impossilbe at all.


Why it is impossible as you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Malik Alashter said:


> Why it is impossible as you think.


China has its own VLS, while Egypt has chosen French one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

aliaselin said:


> China has its own VLS, while Egypt has chosen French one.


Most of the time the source is reliable, at least in regard to Algeria. I will dig a little deeper and hopefully I'll come back with something tangible.


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Ceylal Hi bro I have Question please?.

Ths morning I heard an Algerian minister saying.

الحكومة ما كاستش السكن الحكومة ما كاستش كذا

ايه معنى ما كاستش

شكرا.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ceylal said:


> I agree with you, but that what it's coming out of Algeria. We will know more after the delivery of the next two C28A, if indeed , it is the case.


A question to algerian brothers, what do Algerians think of religion?


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> @Ceylal Hi bro I have Question please?.
> 
> Ths morning I heard an Algerian minister saying.
> 
> الحكومة ما كاستش السكن الحكومة ما كاستش كذا
> 
> ايه معنى ما كاستش
> 
> شكرا.


Its local spoken darija, comes for the french verb " casser" to brake, in his sentence it means " to cease"



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> A question to algerian brothers, what do Algerians think of religion?



Algerian are Muslims, mostly Sunnis, very liberal...some conservatives depending on the region. Young generation is more devout than her elders. The 90's had a big impact on the way Algerians view religion.



Ceylal said:


> Most of the time the source is reliable, at least in regard to Algeria. I will dig a little deeper and hopefully I'll come back with something tangible.


@aliaselin 
Here what I came up with...Chinese missile system is used in C28A for close range target and the SHITL 1 for medium range, it was incorporated as an add on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Its local spoken darija, comes for the french verb " casser" to brake, in his sentence it means " to cease"


In Iraq it means didn't touch لم المسك.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ceylal said:


> Its local spoken darija, comes for the french verb " casser" to brake, in his sentence it means " to cease"
> 
> 
> 
> Algerian are Muslims, mostly Sunnis, very liberal...some conservatives depending on the region. Young generation is more devout than her elders. The 90's had a big impact on the way Algerians view religion.
> 
> 
> @aliaselin
> Here what I came up with...Chinese missile system is used in C28A for close range target and the SHITL 1 for medium range, it was incorporated as an add on.


Elaborate more about the 90s, how id it effect Algerian view on Relgion...?


----------



## Ceylal

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Elaborate more about the 90s, how id it effect Algerian view on Relgion...?


You must be very young! What Syria is going thru now, Algeria lived it alone, in a complete world silence with an embargo to top it off. Algerian Afghans, with an Arab states as well as Muslim states support, money, arms tried to impose an islamic state in the image of Rafsandjani Iran. We woke up everyday with horrors, just what the so called muslim moderates and ISIS are doing to Iraq and Syria. 200, 000 Algerians lost their lives, all the intelligencia that survived were pushed to leave the country, all the foreign embassies closed shop as well as their airlines followed. We lived our nightmarish drama , alone...We dried our tears, honed our knifes, went after them and we haven't lowered our guards to this day...The few that are still running were brought back by Bouteflika.

@Talwar e Pakistan ,
This is the ex Algerian President, Lamine Zeroual, who broke the back of the Islamist....living peacefully in his hometown among his neighbors. Find me something similar in the arab or the Muslim world!
*Then






Now




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> A question to algerian brothers, what do Algerians think of religion?



Algerians are really fed up of extremist religious ideologies that call for"jihad" they also gave up trusting political reformers. If it happens and violent protests break up, it would be related to social conditions no more therefore, It's no more possible to see large number of people driven any sort of extremer religious ideology again because the government won't let that happen people really hate sceptics of religion and even the rumours that got from their descendants are sacred. although they don't have problem living with different religious minorities( christians only for sure), they won't go easy on anyone criticising their religion or spreading new ideology

About the 90s periode this documentary can help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

#2 start sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Super Lynx MK 140





Paratroopers





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*@aliaselin *
New infos put the aquisition of the SHTIL-1, by the Algerian navy were not destined to equip the C28A, but the corvette Tigr that apparently has ordered and is in advanced construction.

*Did Algeria commissioned Tigr corvettes?*






A trivial incident reported by Russian news agencies revealed that Algeria not only sought Russian corvettes Tigr, but one of them is actually in an advanced construction phase.

A fire , yesterday on a ship under construction, at the Svernaya Verf shipyard in St. Petersburg, reported by Tass and RIA Novosti news agencies , with pictures of the build, was for Algeria. The fire that did not cause any significant structural damage , killed a worker and injured six others.

Pictures of the the vessel being built, as as shown by the reporting news agency dismisses any GBJ ships being upgraded, since Algeria's three Nanushka were overhauled in this shipyard, as well as the Koni's have all regained t their home ports in Algeria.

In addition, photos of illustrations used by both Russian news agencies , indicate that this could be a Steregushchy Class Corvette (Tigr). Other information published last week tends to confirm this hypothesis.

The order by Algeria's anti air defense system navy Shtil-1, officially confirmed by the manufacturer, raised the question of the usefulness of this system of vertical silos, old Algerian naval vessels are not equipped to receive this system. All new acquisitions are already equipped with anti-aircraft defense weaponry(of South African, Chinese or Western make..).

Informations, trikling out from the last signed arms deal between Russia and Algeria called from two to six stealth corvettes Tigr.

This is the first time that tangible indications confirm a this information.

*menadefence.net*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mi 17 SM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Recent photo of the Meko 200 AN. To be delivered in the next couple weeks




Ouargla AFB 2015




Mechria AFB 2015



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*@aliaselin , *

Apparently , China, Algeria and South Africa are negociating a partnership for a helicopter, UAV, project. Can you dig a little in your side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Ceylal said:


> *@aliaselin , *
> 
> Apparently , China, Algeria and South Africa are negociating a partnership for a helicopter, UAV, project. Can you dig a little in your side?


I think I have publish the news here about one year ago, but I don't know South Africa has joined in.


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *@aliaselin , *
> 
> Apparently , China, Algeria and South Africa are negociating a partnership for a helicopter, UAV, project. Can you dig a little in your side?


Any plans to buy Armed Drones from China ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Any plans to buy Armed Drones from China ?


Algeria has been using the CH-4 for several years and have been very active in her eastern border .

*Stealthy multirole Tigr corvette*













*Tough to be among the best*










*Algerian Armed forces: achievements and challenges*
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Algeria has been using the CH-4 for several years and have been very active in her eastern border .
> 
> *Stealthy multirole Tigr corvette*
> View attachment 278566
> View attachment 278567
> View attachment 278568
> View attachment 278569
> 
> *Tough to be among the best*
> View attachment 278570
> 
> 
> *Algerian Armed forces: achievements and challenges*
> [video]


Nice if you are also buying Tiger Corvette good job Algeria.


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Nice if you are also buying Tiger Corvette good job Algeria.


Between two to six...The reason behind the thread.





*Somewhere in Algeria..



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Between two to six...The reason behind the thread.
> 
> View attachment 278680
> 
> *Somewhere in Algeria..
> View attachment 278683
> *







@Ceylal I think its time Algeria should replace its Gun with new AK-12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal I think its time Algeria should replace its Gun with new AK-12


I am sure they have some options in field trials, but the AK 47 or variants will be dominating in equipping Algerian armed forces. Specialized corps are equipped with different weaponry depending on the situation at hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*First women in the Algerian air force remembered.*


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruNUDo-XWVE[/video]


----------



## Ceylal

*HMS Lancaster and Kaalat Beni Abbes in joint exercise









*


----------



## emir nissan gtr

Algeria allegedly ordered from Russia six corvettes of Project 20382, two already under construction
Алжир предположительно заказал у России шесть корветов проекта 20382, два уже в постройке - bmpd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*2nd Meko 200 A 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Mi28NE with a HAP 3 during trials at ROSTOV, Russia




Algerian troops at the ready



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

this is completely off topic but Algerian women are beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

thrilainmanila said:


> this is completely off topic but Algerian women are beautiful


Absolutey. Phillipinas are too..


----------



## Ceylal

*October war..Algerian participation and the downing of a US Galaxy C5, and the destruction of Ariel Sharon brigade..
[video]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Defense forces day














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

T-90 for Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal Can you post good links of pages related to Algerian Military on Facebook. I want like to like them





Also @Ceylal What are they saying in this drill ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @Ceylal Can you post good links of pages related to Algerian Military on Facebook. I want like to like them


I really do not...I have personal sources I share information with. But you can go to the forum forcesdz.com and register, it is very well documented, and you may find what you are looking for.


> Also @Ceylal What are they saying in this drill ?


This video is corrupted. They re-edited it with a Palestinian movement military marching song. I replied in the thread wher you took this video from in length. I thing the moderation erased it after founding it was fake.
If you want to see the real video, it is in this thread on page 130. or this below.
[video]



The song is an off shoot of "sound off" of the US army, like you see on metal jacket movie, with less colorful language. But it has never been a song directed toward the jews or Israel, or land grab like the video posted by memri-tv.org suggested it.
This organisation is a neo-nazi , created and published by ex Israeli officers who's only goal is to deride Islam MENA's Armies. Algeria is their target, because they suffered great losses from her army in 67 and especially 73 wars, and that is the only one today that can do harm to them, even though Algeria nor Israel have threatened each other, but there is a definite competition between the two regional powers.


----------



## Zarvan

General Mohamed Mediène @Ceylal Can you describe and tell about this guy ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> General Mohamed Mediène @Ceylal Can you describe and tell about this guy ?


Not much is known about him and nobody can verify what is written about him. He was head of the DRS, the main security apparatus of Algeria, one of the most feared by foreign security services, efficient among of the best of the world . It was for the first time[after his retirement] that his picture was revealed to the press and Algeria knew how he really look alike. The one who knew him the best, describe him a simple guy, very intelligent, extremely patriotic, who kept Algeria safe during his tenure. He played a big role in dismantling terrorist cells around the world after 9/11 and worked with the US to combat the weapon and funding sources. Everything other than that said about him, is purely fictuous at best, Algerians are very secretive and do share about themselves much.

*Border Patrol in hot pursuit
[video]




New T90's for Algeria




Ventage pictures
View attachment 281670
View attachment 281671












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria said goodbye to one of her favorite son at the age of 89. May God receives him with open arms and to give Algerians his warm hand for comfort to ease their sorrow.

He was one of the five known as "the historique" that planned, coordinated and excecuted the Algerian war of independance. After 1962, he fought tirelessly to change the Algerian political system as it was penned in the gathering of the Soummam. 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

algeria has a highly capable army, i used to think egypts army was something special, algeria surpasses them in many areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> He was head of the DRS, the main security apparatus of Algeria, one of the most feared by foreign security services, efficient among of the best of the world .



Hahahaha dude you're so deep in your own ***.

"Most feared" xD thank you for the laugh in this beautiful morning.

The Swiss intelligence agency is more feared than your whatever its called.


----------



## Ceylal

azzo said:


> Hahahaha dude you're so deep in your own ***.
> 
> "Most feared" xD thank you for the laugh in this beautiful morning.
> 
> The Swiss intelligence agency is more feared than your whatever its called.


"Moul el foul daymen y goul tayeb" each bean seller claims his are the best. I_ said one of the most feared...so slow dawn a little.._



thrilainmanila said:


> algeria has a highly capable army, i used to think egypts army was something special, algeria surpasses them in many areas.


Egypt army is very heavy for today's threats.Algeria leaned from the black decade that her army has to be mutable as the threats evolve.


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Gendarmerie













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Police







Algerian Parachutist 







AAF Mig 29 SM



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

MiG-25PDS and reconnaissance MiG-25RB Air Force Algeria renovated in one of the Ukrainian aircraft repair plants; ~ 2007(sorry if repost)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria inked the acquisition of the SU 34 .





*
"And recently in the "Rosoboronexport" came the official application from Algeria to supply our aircraft".
А недавно в «Рособоронэкспорт» пришла официальная заявка из Алжира на поставку наших самолётов.

*Подробности :: Ведомости*

*Bahreini COS with Algerian Ambassador in Manama




AAF Hisar 




The love of a Grandma




Algerian Special forces in training














*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

its very make me happy unlike some Arab armies seeing Algerian army more deciplined like Turkish army....
but wondering why we dont see any other Algerian member in this topic besides our clown Ceylal who introduce his self as a secularist but kiss Mollahs caftan as daily duty....
@Ceylal, akhi...are you really Algerian??....BTW...what do you copy-paste to forum today from Russia or Iran state media about buying oil from ISIS, selling Sarin gas or nuclear weapons to ISIS by Turkey??.....


----------



## ss22

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> its very make me happy unlike some Arab armies seeing Algerian army more deciplined like Turkish army....
> but wondering why we dont see any other Algerian member in this topic besides our clown Ceylal who introduce his self as a secularist but kiss Mollahs caftan as daily duty....
> @Ceylal, akhi...are you really Algerian??....BTW...what do you copy-paste to forum today from Russia or Iran state media about buying oil from ISIS, selling Sarin gas or nuclear weapons to ISIS by Turkey??.....


hi Iam here too; but my brother ceylal is the commander


----------



## Berbarabic DZ

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> its very make me happy unlike some Arab armies seeing Algerian army more deciplined like Turkish army....
> but wondering why we dont see any other Algerian member in this topic besides our clown Ceylal who introduce his self as a secularist but kiss Mollahs caftan as daily duty....
> @Ceylal, akhi...are you really Algerian??....BTW...what do you copy-paste to forum today from Russia or Iran state media about buying oil from ISIS, selling Sarin gas or nuclear weapons to ISIS by Turkey??.....


Hello friend, I want to ask you why your country is in NATO for many years? Fear of some country? Exit this oragnizzazione please! You have everything to act alone, without the need of this "organization" !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> i
> @Ceylal, akhi...are you really Algerian??....BTW...what do you copy-paste to forum today from *Russia or Iran state media about buying oil from ISIS*, *selling Sarin gas or nuclear weapons to ISIS by Turkey*??.....


That's what Turkey is doing. ISIS doesn't have a port from where to ship her oil..Can't go thru Iraq, Israel or Syria. Turkey has return to the Ottoman Empire double dealing...And that is demeaning to the Turkish people. Sometimes Mr. lap dog you have to be in the right side for history. That is my position in the the middle east saga. I am not pro shia or pro Sunni, for us Algerians , both are Muslims following one or another accepted and respected branch of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Mi26T2 flying with Algerian flag near Biskra.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

azzo said:


> Hahahaha dude you're so deep in your own ***.
> 
> "Most feared" xD thank you for the laugh in this beautiful morning.
> 
> The Swiss intelligence agency is more feared than your whatever its called.



9 months in yemen lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIA ORDERS A FIRST BATCH OF 12 SU34 .*
*

World Military Power 
Going Global: Russian Su-34 on the Way to Become Export Bestseller
Ever since Russian forces deployed the Sukhoi Su-34 Fullback to fly anti-Daesh missions in Syria, the advanced fighter bomber (thanks to its impressive performance) has been expected to become a future export bestseller. The future has arrived – Algeria is said to have ordered 12 Su-34s.

Sergey Smirnov, the director general of the Novosibirsk Aircraft Production Association (NAPO), confirmed that the company, which produces the Sukhoi Su-34, received a formal request for the export version of the aircraft.

The North African country "is likely to become the first of many new customers for the new long-range strike aircraft," defense analyst Dave Majumdar wrote for the National Interest. "The North African nation already operates another advanced derivative of the versatile Flanker airframe called the Su-30MKA, but the Fullback bomber variant adds a dedicated strike capability."
Other potential buyers could include Vietnam, Iraq, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan, military expert Igor Korotchenko told RIA Novosti last October. The analyst added that Ethiopia, Nigeria and Uganda could also purchase the 4++ generation jet, which can accelerate to a maximum speed of 1,200 mph and has a maximum range of 2,500 miles without refueling. 
In the meantime, the Su-34's combat experience will allow NAPO to upgrade the warplane so that it could reach its full potential. "These modifications could include additional electronic warfare (EW), intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) and other capabilities added via external pods," Majumdar quoted Smirnov as saying.

The Russian Armed Forces have received a total of 83 Su-34s, costing $36 million apiece, and are expected to ink a deal for the delivery of over 100 Su-34s in the next 2-3 years. At least eight warplanes are believed to be engaged in Moscow's counterterrorism operation in Syria.
Based on the Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker, the Su-34 is meant to replace the aging Su-24 Fencer. "Like the Fencer, the Fullback has side-by-side seating. Unlike the Fencer, the Su-34 – taking full advantage of its Flanker lineage – is provisioned with a formidable air-to-air self-defense capability," Majumdar explained.

The Su-34, which is designed to serve in tactical bombing, attack and interdiction roles, is armed with a 30 mm GSh-30-1 (9A-4071K) cannon, rockets, air-to-air, air-to-ground and anti-ship missiles, as well as guided and unguided bombs.

"In addition to short-range R-73 high off-boresight dogfighting missiles, the Su-34 carries the long-range radar-guided R-77 air-to-air missile. That means [that] the Fullback is able to conduct 'self-escorted' strike missions. It also has an unorthodox rearward facing radar to warn the crew about threats approaching from behind," the defense analyst observed.




*
*

*
*

*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Ceylal said:


> *ALGERIA ORDERS A FIRST BATCH OF 12 SU34 .
> 
> 
> World Military Power
> Going Global: Russian Su-34 on the Way to Become Export Bestseller
> Ever since Russian forces deployed the Sukhoi Su-34 Fullback to fly anti-Daesh missions in Syria, the advanced fighter bomber (thanks to its impressive performance) has been expected to become a future export bestseller. The future has arrived – Algeria is said to have ordered 12 Su-34s.
> 
> Sergey Smirnov, the director general of the Novosibirsk Aircraft Production Association (NAPO), confirmed that the company, which produces the Sukhoi Su-34, received a formal request for the export version of the aircraft.
> 
> The North African country "is likely to become the first of many new customers for the new long-range strike aircraft," defense analyst Dave Majumdar wrote for the National Interest. "The North African nation already operates another advanced derivative of the versatile Flanker airframe called the Su-30MKA, but the Fullback bomber variant adds a dedicated strike capability."
> Other potential buyers could include Vietnam, Iraq, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan, military expert Igor Korotchenko told RIA Novosti last October. The analyst added that Ethiopia, Nigeria and Uganda could also purchase the 4++ generation jet, which can accelerate to a maximum speed of 1,200 mph and has a maximum range of 2,500 miles without refueling.
> In the meantime, the Su-34's combat experience will allow NAPO to upgrade the warplane so that it could reach its full potential. "These modifications could include additional electronic warfare (EW), intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) and other capabilities added via external pods," Majumdar quoted Smirnov as saying.
> 
> The Russian Armed Forces have received a total of 83 Su-34s, costing $36 million apiece, and are expected to ink a deal for the delivery of over 100 Su-34s in the next 2-3 years. At least eight warplanes are believed to be engaged in Moscow's counterterrorism operation in Syria.
> Based on the Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker, the Su-34 is meant to replace the aging Su-24 Fencer. "Like the Fencer, the Fullback has side-by-side seating. Unlike the Fencer, the Su-34 – taking full advantage of its Flanker lineage – is provisioned with a formidable air-to-air self-defense capability," Majumdar explained.
> 
> The Su-34, which is designed to serve in tactical bombing, attack and interdiction roles, is armed with a 30 mm GSh-30-1 (9A-4071K) cannon, rockets, air-to-air, air-to-ground and anti-ship missiles, as well as guided and unguided bombs.
> 
> "In addition to short-range R-73 high off-boresight dogfighting missiles, the Su-34 carries the long-range radar-guided R-77 air-to-air missile. That means [that] the Fullback is able to conduct 'self-escorted' strike missions. It also has an unorthodox rearward facing radar to warn the crew about threats approaching from behind," the defense analyst observed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *



Glad to heard that. In overall, AAF planned to have 40 such bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

@Barmaley, 40 is the number of which few will be dedicated to surveillance and signal suppression. After the first signed order of 12, both parties are negotiating the future evolution of the SU34 to be introduced between now and 2022. This is the 3rd military aircraft that was adopted by Algeria immediately after being introduced by the VVS, MIG 25 in the 70's, Yak 130 and the SU 34.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

SU34 fullback cockpit




Algeria AF Mi26T2 09 and 10 in Greece ...







Algeria's Super Hind MKIII

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Great going Algeria but I hope Algeria buys more than 12 SU-34

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*C28A 901 redied for sea trial




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Does the algerian army participate in any exercises because by looking at the thread there is no mention of exercise what so ever that can't be wise.


Hope to see an egyptIan algerian joint exercise one day.



Zarvan said:


> Great going Algeria but I hope Algeria buys more than 12 SU-34


12 su 34 is more than what they need. The age of Long range bombers is long gone I think they need more multirole fighters mig35 maybe or su30mk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> Does the algerian army participate in any exercises because by looking at the thread there is no mention of exercise what so ever that can't be wise.



Beside Circate with south mediterrannen countries {Spain, France, Italy} and Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia happening yearly, there is a completely blackout from the Algerian side, since they don't advertise. They use to have yearly exercises with Belgium and stopped for some reason. They had ongoing talk to start some maneuvers with the UAE , and the implication of the latter in the overthrow of Kaddafy killed the deal from the Algerian side. Know they have to some extent exercises with South Africa, but nobody knows the extent or which aircrafts are taking part. 




> Hope to see an egyptIan algerian joint exercise one day.


Me too, we maybe called to fight again, together like we did in the past




> 12 su 34 is more than what they need. The age of Long range bombers is long gone I think they need more multirole fighters mig35 maybe or su30mk


Not realy, Algeria is going to acquire 40 units. They were in talk with Russia since 2008 before the craft was incorporated in the VVS, like they did with the Yak 130, but the craft wasn't near ready. The Syrian involvement of the aircraft made the decision easier in order to replace the aging SU24.
Algeria's love affair with MIG ended and I don't think they going to trust the MIG people. All her futur craft will be Sokhoi brand. The next in line, will be the T50, about 2 squadrons.

*C28 A 921 at sea trials




C28A 921 and C28A 922 docked side by side



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Weapons counterterrorism: missile and gun "Terminator" for the army of Algeria*



The Government of Algeria, given what happened in Libya and Syria, carries out a planned upgrading of the national armed forces. Currently, its potential Algerian National People's Army is one of the best on the African continent. According to military experts, it is possible that in the light of developments Algerians still dare to buy Russian combat fire support vehicle (BMOP) "Terminator", which they performed tests in 2013.






The fact that three years ago, sources in the security agencies of the State reported that Algeria is ready to buy from Russia a large batch of different weapons. At the same time "Journal of Mordovia" said one of the first that probably will be the first buyers of Algerian export version of the Su-34 bomber, known as the Su-32. In this North African country had also come a new batch of T-90S tanks, Mi-28, air defense systems and other new Russian defense industry, like "Terminator". Speaking of BMOP we also reported at the same time to learn about and demonstrations its combat and operational capabilities of the combat vehicle passed the test cycle in the mountainous region of Algeria at an army training ground, "Hussey Baha" (Hassi Bahbah). In principle, the local military proved to be satisfied with it. However, if the information on a contract and has not appeared. But, judging by the fact that the situation with the purchase of the Su-32 (as predicted by "Journal of Mordovia), moved forward, there is hope that after the bombers local military to recall the cars from the Urals. Especially BMOP" Terminator "ideal for fighting in the mountain-desert terrain, including anti-terrorist units, from time to time carry out attacks in Algeria.

Leo Romanov Photo:" Secret Difa 3 "










*Вестник Мордовии :: Оружие антитеррора: ракетно-пушечные "Терминаторы" для армии Алжира*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> Beside Circate with south mediterrannen countries {Spain, France, Italy} and Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia happening yearly, there is a completely blackout from the Algerian side, since they don't advertise. They use to have yearly exercises with Belgium and stopped for some reason. They had ongoing talk to start some maneuvers with the UAE , and the implication of the latter in the overthrow of Kaddafy killed the deal from the Algerian side. Know they have to some extent exercises with South Africa, but nobody knows the extent or which aircrafts are taking part.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, we maybe called to fight again, together like we did in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Not realy, Algeria is going to acquire 40 units. They were in talk with Russia since 2008 before the craft was incorporated in the VVS, like they did with the Yak 130, but the craft wasn't near ready. The Syrian involvement of the aircraft made the decision easier in order to replace the aging SU24.
> Algeria's love affair with MIG ended and I don't think they going to trust the MIG people. All her futur craft will be Sokhoi brand. The next in line, will be the T50, about 2 squadrons.
> 
> *C28 A 921 at sea trials
> View attachment 286267
> 
> C28A 921 and C28A 922 docked side by side
> View attachment 286268
> *


So now as ships from China are delivered and Tiger Corvette also confirmed and MEKO also coming any more ships Algeria looking for ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> So now as ships from China are delivered and Tiger Corvette also confirmed and MEKO also coming any more *ships Algeria looking for* ?


3 C28 A , 2 Meko and one BDLS will be built in Algeria per contract
2 kilo submarines delivered by 2018.
Depending on the political development in the area, projected acquisitions may change. I personally think that next phase will be more emphasis in electronic warfare, communication and command and control (ie Chinese sattelites for UAV,and introduction of Glosnass..etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian Gendarmes along the Tunisian border
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria Mi26T2 in Algerian skies*
[video]



[/quote]
*Civil Defense*
[video]



[/video]

*Algeria Mi8s being loaded in Pulkovo Russia after update*




*Algeria Mi26T2 in a hangar




Algerian secret services reorganized in ever changing regional and strategic challenges



*


----------



## Ceylal

*Three* of these heavily armed ship of light 20380, whose task is to escort aircraft carriers, the protection of the coastal zone (ports) and support amphibious assault, will be built in* Komsomolsk-on-Amur Shipyards *for the *naval forces of Algeria.*
*
Кроме того, три таких вооруженных до зубов легких корабля проекта 20380, задачей которых является сопровождение авианосцев, защита береговой зоны (портов) или поддержка морского десанта, будут построены в Комсомольске-на-Амуре по контракту для военно-морских сил Алжира.











http://asiarussia.ru/news/10920/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *Three* of these heavily armed ship of light 20380, whose task is to escort aircraft carriers, the protection of the coastal zone (ports) and support amphibious assault, will be built in* Komsomolsk-on-Amur Shipyards *for the *naval forces of Algeria.
> 
> Кроме того, три таких вооруженных до зубов легких корабля проекта 20380, задачей которых является сопровождение авианосцев, защита береговой зоны (портов) или поддержка морского десанта, будут построены в Комсомольске-на-Амуре по контракту для военно-морских сил Алжира.
> View attachment 289545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://asiarussia.ru/news/10920/*


What weapons it would have ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What weapons it would have ?


Identical to the one incorporated in the 20380, but with Thales electronics components..and German motoring.


----------



## ultron

Algeria ordered 12 Su-34 strike planes. 

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...-34-fullback-fighter-bombers-russia/78319912/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

After an influx of Moroccan citizens using Algerian territory to cross to Lybia, Algeria closed its border with Lybia to foreign citizens.


----------



## Ceylal

*Amur Shipbuilding Plant to build three corvettes to Algeria*
01/28/2016 Lenta.ru 886 5




Corvette Project 20380 "rack"
Source: Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation
Three corvette belonging to the family of 20380 that Algeria has ordered from Russia, will be built at the Amur Shipbuilding Plant (ASP). This information is contained in a note posted on the online edition of Asia Russia Daily.


At the moment NEA is building patrol ships of project 20380 by request of the Russian Navy. In addition, ships of this project are based on the "Severnaya Verf" in St. Petersburg.


As reported in a December 2015 blog bmpd, who are employees of the Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, Algeria has ordered Russia's party corvettes Project 20382 "Tiger" (export version 20380). According to the Algerian blog MENADefense, referring to a source in the Defense Ministry of Algeria, the size of the order of 6 units. The ships ordered in two versions, with three units each, while the construction of the ships purchased already begun in 2015 on the "Severnaya Verf".


The structure of weapons ordered by Algeria will ship anti-aircraft missile complex "Calm-1" missile and anti-aircraft artillery system, "Chestnut", as well as long-range anti-ship missiles (presumably from the complex "Caliber-NCE"). One of the two sub-series will be built in version ASW corvette and receive sonar system of the new generation, as well as anti-submarine helicopter.


Guard ships near maritime zone (corvettes) 20380 are built on modern technology radar stealth ("Stealth"). They are intended to lead the fight against surface ships and enemy submarines, missile and artillery support amphibious assault and patrol the area of responsibility for the purpose of the blockade.The ship with a displacement of 2,200 tonnes speeds up to 27 knots. It equips antiship missile complex "Uranus" and (from the second ship of the project, "Wits") anti-aircraft missile system "Redoubt."


Another modification of this family, the project 20385, armed with vertical launchers, from which can be used rocket complexes "Onyx" and "Caliber". Project 20382 corvettes, according to the information on the site developer (CDB "Diamond"), are available in both versions.

*@Zarvan *
a little more details on the contract and armements.

*http://vpk.name/news/148529_amurskii_sudostroitelnyii_zavod_postroit_tri_korveta_dlya_alzhira.html*

*The Amazigh legacy upheald by the Algerian Army




The Amazigh chieftains throughout Algerian history




The cost to smuggling into Algeria







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Pursuit and a destruction of a terrorist unit*












*Live exhibition of Algerian special forces







*


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

[video]



[/video]
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*SAR training with a submarine..




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*SU 35 was tested last week in Algeria*





A fighter Su 35 conducted a series of tests in Algeria during the past week. This battery of tests covered the pilot segments, radar and weaponry. They were held in Tamanrasset testing polygon.

Algeria, which already has a fleet of SU30 MKA, which will be reinforced by a second control 28 SU30 SM.The other derivative Flanker interested Algeria is the Su34 in its export version (Su32), a first batch of 12 aircraft have already been ordered for the air force. 
the interest for the Su 35 was expressed five years ago, but the Algerian authorities have preferred to await his actual entry into service and the lessons learned from its first customer.

The introduction of these two match of these two aircraft in the Syrian theater, appears to have finally convinced Algiers. At least 44 SU35 will be ordered , which need to be confirmed.

*Norwegian rescue boat Algerian built inaugurated in Algeria
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

New corvette C28A on her way home from China












Fox-2 armoured vehicle assembly plant (Contract for 980 vehicle)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

The yearly meeting between Algerian and Serbs 











The famous Algerian Meharist Corp, disbanded by Chadli, reincorporated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Mi26T2 of the Algerian air force
[video]



[/video]*





















The effectiveness of the *SHTORA*
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Impressive machine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Ceylal said:


> Mi26T2 of the Algerian air force


Cool.
6 Mi-26T2 already were delivered and another 8 Mi-26T2 helicopters on order by AAF.


----------



## Ceylal

Barmaley said:


> Cool.
> 6 Mi-26T2 already were delivered and another 8 Mi-26T2 helicopters on order by AAF.


One of the biggest fleet after that of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208921061009376




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian C28A " El Fateh" reached India in her way to Algeria





Gendarmerie Patrol in southern Algeria




Algerian Paratroopers




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian armed forces part II
[video]



[/video]

A window on the Algerian armed forces capabilities...




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1684670151771827





Algerian Armed Forces in high alert on the Libyan border










Blast from the past: Algerian submarine 1982





T55




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*The first MEKO 200AN transfered to the Algerian Navy`*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

MORE FROM THIS LOCATION

*CONSTRUCTION OF TKMS:passed frigate "Eagle" to Algerian Navy*
from 23rd February 2016

The frigate with the tactical identifier "910" was festively decorated in Kiel on Tuesday and now leads the Algerian flag.


11
in Kiel the first - solemnly mark this occasion decorated - frigate type "Meko A-200ALG" at the shipyard ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) to Algeriawwrden passed. The frigate, which was referred to during the construction phase with the code name "Eagle" and the tactical identifier "910" carries, since Tuesday leading the Algerian flag at bow and stern. Arabic characters testify to the new name of the vessel.

Arms exports are economically lucrative for the Federal Republic. Again and again, however, there is criticism of weapons and equipment deliveries in potential crisis regions. The delivery of tanks to the Gulf emirate of Qatar has been heavily criticized for its involvement in the conflict in Yemen.
According to media reports, it should be the first of four frigates of the same type, which is building the shipyard TKMS for Algeria. The construction project is top secret. An official confirmation to the construction and protested on Tuesday passed frigate by the Shipyard TKMS not done.





The Algerian flag flies at the stern of the new frigate type "Meko A-200ALG". Photo: Rolf Dark

The second Algerian frigate of the same type with the tactical identifier "911" is already at the pier and is located in the equipment phase.

For armament to anti-ship missiles "Saab Bofort Dynamics RBS 15 MK 3" vertically verschießbare surface to air missiles from "Denel Dynamics", an Oto-Melara main gun and two 27mm Rheinmetall close range cannons count. Also, the carrying aircraft is possible with this frigate.

*Neubau der TKMS: Fregatte „Adler“ an algerische Marine übergeben | shz.de*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*


Algerian Navy C28A leaves Malaysia












*

*The Algerian Meko 200 A en route to Algeria





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria deploys troops on the Tunisian and Libyan borders
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*First of Two German built MEKO A-200 AN Frigate Commissioned with Algerian Navy*

The first of two MEKO Frigates built by Germany's ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) in Kiel was officially commissioned on February 23 2016. The vessel nammed _Harrad_ (meaning Detterent) was launched in early December 2014. Algeria ordered two frigates (with an option for two more) in March 2012. It is reported that _Harrad_ Frigate is due to arrive in Oran in Algeria in May 2016.




*The first Algerian Navy MEKO A-200 AN frigate Harrad (hull number 910) during the commissioning ceremony in Kiel. Via BMPD/Forcesdz*



The deal also included 6 AgustaWestland Super Lynx 300 maritime helicopters._Navy Recognition_ learned during a visit at a Thales Underwater Systems site last year that three of the Lynx helicopters will be fitted with Compact FLASH dipping sonars. According to various sources, the Lynx will be fitted with MU90 torpedoes and Denel Mokopa air to surface missiles. These helicopters will be dedicated to the MEKO frigates.

The second frigate (hull number 911) was launched in December 2015 and should be commissioned in 2017.





*Picture showing the first MEKO A-200 AN frigate for Algeria with most of its systems fitted (except for the anti-ship missiles) before sea trials. Picture taken on 18/07/2015. Via BMPD/Forcesdz*

Various types of MEKO 200 frigates have been sold by Blohm + Voss/TKMS since the mid-eighties. Algeria would follow the navies of Australia, New Zealand, Greece, Turkey, South Africa and Portugal who all operate the MEKO 200 family.

The MEKO A-200 AN appears to be based on the South African Navy Valour class (MEKO A-200 SAN). The A-200SAN design received some improvements compared to older MEKO 200 vessels including new signature reduction measures.




*Scale model of the MEKO A-200 AN frigate on display on the CMN/Privinvest booth during Euronaval 2014.*

According to TKMS, the MEKO A-200 is capable of full 4-dimensional warfare (AAW, ASW and ASuW, BCW) and is also designed for sustained operations across the full spectrum of general missions and tasks: patrol and interdiction, support of special force operations, SAR and humanitarian operations. The MEKO A-200 has greatly reduced radar, IR, acoustic and magnetic signatures:
» The X-Form shell design; extensive bulwark screening of exposed equipment; flush-closing shell doors and RCS-net screening of all shell openings, give the vessel very low radar cross section.
» Without a funnel, and with all combustion engines exhaust horizontally on or below the waterline with active cooling, plus a shell cooling system, this ship has exceptionally low IR signatures.
» The small, light propellers and the aft-sighting of propulsion machinery allowed by CODAG-WARP combined with a forefoot skeg make for exceptionally quiet signatures.









*The MEKO A-200 AN will be fitted with 16x anti-ship missiles which is not common for a frigate.*

Based on a scale model of the MEKO A-200 AN frigate on display on the CMN/Privinvest booth during Euronaval 2014, the new class of frigate is set be heavily armed:
» 1x Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
» 2x MSI 30mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)
» 16x SAAB RBS 15 Mk3 anti-ship missiles
» 32x VLS for Denel Umkhonto-IR surface to air missiles
» 2x MU90 torpedo launchers 
» 4x Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers
» 2x WASS/Finmeccanica MORPHEUS acoustic countermeasures launching systems (on each side of the VLS cells. _Navy Recognition_ originally though these were SAGEM NGDS decoy launchers but a TKMS representative confirmed this actually is a WASS system.)

Based on the model, sensor suite includes:
» SAAB Sea Giraffe AMB 3-D surveillance radar
» Thales UMS4132 Kingklip hull mounted sonar
» SAAB CEROS 200 optronic/fire control radar

It is unclear at this time who will provide the combat management system but it will likely be SAAB's 9LV or Thales' TACTICOS.

Similar to the Valour class, the MEKO A-200 AN seems to be fitted with the unusual CODAG-WARP system (COmbined Diesel And Gas turbine-WAter jet and Refined Propellers) which consists in a water-jet drive, in addition to two propellers.




*Picture showing the first MEKO A-200 AN frigate for Algeria with most of its systems fitted (except for the anti-ship missiles) before sea trials. Picture taken on 18/07/2015. Via BMPD/Forcesdz*


http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...-frigate-commissioned-with-algerian-navy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Lavrov in Algeria




Algerian Air Force IL 76MD in DAAK




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria is in the process of acquisition of 2 new Il-76MD-90A*
The information comes from the Russian business daily Kommersant citing an informed source at the Russian arms export agency and announcing the intention of Algeria to order another this year between 2 Il-76-MD90 the modernized version of the Il-76.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

*T-90SA*

*






*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

Periodical training and field practice exchanges between the Algerian special forces and the US rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ezerdi2 said:


> *T-90SA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Welcome brother @ezerdi2 on Pakistan Defence forum and thanks for these pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

ezerdi2 said:


> *T-90SA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



It's probably the first photos of Algerian T-90 with "Shtora"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Ceylal the c-28a look pretty how much you paid for it?.


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

*New deal* : after the contract for a first batch of 14 SU 34, the Algerian Air Force continues to improve her force with a new deal :

Algeria will make a deal for a first batch of 12 SUKHOI 35, according to the very professional Kommersant
htt ://kommersant.ru/doc/ 2931872 ( i don't have possibility to make a link, so suppress spaces and add a "p").






"According to the source "b" in the aviation industry, in addition to Indonesia,Vietnam and Algeria are also interested by this type of aircraft. last February,one of the Su-35 was tested at Tamanrasset. According to "Kommersant", the Algerian military were satisfied with the jet-fighter flight characteristics, and now Moscow is waiting for a formal application, It is expected that the first phase will focus on the acquisition of at least 12 aircrafts"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Barmaley said:


> It's probably the first photos of Algerian T-90 with "Shtora"?


I confirm



Hassiba-Ben-Bouali said:


> *New deal* : after the contract for a first batch of 14 SU 34, the Algerian Air Force continues to improve her force with a new deal :
> 
> Algeria will make a deal for a first batch of 12 SUKHOI 35, according to the very professional Kommersant
> htt ://kommersant.ru/doc/ 2931872 ( i don't have possibility to make a link, so suppress spaces and add a "p").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "According to the source "b" in the aviation industry, in addition to Indonesia,Vietnam and Algeria are also interested by this type of aircraft. last February,one of the Su-35 was tested at Tamanrasset. According to "Kommersant", the Algerian military were satisfied with the jet-fighter flight characteristics, and now Moscow is waiting for a formal application, It is expected that the first phase will focus on the acquisition of at least 12 aircrafts"



logically there should be an option for another dozen or two

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassiba-Ben-Bouali

Yes that's related in Kommersant.


----------



## Ceylal

*The C28A El Fatah (the conqueror) to the port of Algiers after a stop over in Malaysia and Singapore





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=576361369194360




*





*The Algerian COS opens the new Republican"s guards headquarters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*official introduction of the C28A EL-Fatif in the QBJ















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ezerdi2

Mabrouk alina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

spring said:


> Algeria was a french colony in past?


yes, for 132 years.











*Tunisian F5 and Algerian SU30 *






*Israel Dauphin(Tanin?) sailing past the Algerian Meko*







*Algeria may receive two more Project 636 Submarines and two Project 20382 Corvettes*

Algeria may receive two Russian Project 636E (NATO reporting name: Improved Kilo) diesel-electric submarines (SSK) in 2018, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute`s (SIPRI) arms transfer database.




*A Project 636 heavy diesel-electric submarine*

The contract between Russia and Algeria for two Project 636E SSKs is supposed to have been signed in 2014. According to SIPRI, the delivery of the submarines is scheduled for 2018. SIPRI also mentions the contract for supply of two Project 20382 'Tigr' corvettes to Algerian Navy, which was probably signed in 2011. As the specialists of the institute pointed out, the delivery of both ships is scheduled for 2017. 

Algerian Navy already operates four diesel electric submarines (SSK):
Two older generation Project 877EKM Kilo delivered in 1987 and 1988 and two new generation Project 636 Improved Kilo class (also known in Russia as Varshavyanka class) from a recent deal and delivered in 2010.

If it goes through, this new deal will make Algeria one of the strongest submarine force on the African continent and in the MENA region.

Algeria remains one of the biggest importers of Russian defense production. According to SIPRI, the combined Russian arms deliveries to the North African country in 1991-2015 were valued at USD8.27 billion.-




*Project 20380 Steregushchy class Corvette*

According to Rosoboronexport, Project 20382 Tigr corvette is smaller than a frigate but has an impressive weapon system: 8 SS-N-26 Yakhont/Onyx anti-ship cruise missiles, a 100 mm A190 gun, CIWS, anti-submarine missiles... The ship designed for fighting against enemy surface combatants, submarine and aircraft, for ensuring combat security of naval task forces or for engaging shore targets with artillery fire. This 1.900 t ship, export version of the Projet 20380 Steregushchy Class, has a range of up to 4000 nm at 14 kn.

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Commentary on a recent elimination of an ISIS cell by the Algerian security services in El Oued. This happened just after ISIS tried to pull a "Mossoul" at Bengerdane , Tunisia that failed miserably with all the ISIS cockroaches were eliminated by the Tunisian special forces 
[/quote]



[/quote]

*Algerian special forces in training and action..









Click to expand...


Gendarmerie intervention team




Rare SU30MKA pilot selfie





SU30MKA fully armed




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Mi28NE with Algerian colors in Russia*





*SU24 air patrolling *







*SU30MKA ready for take off*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*MIG 25*






*MIG25 on after burner*




*Mig29s
*










*SU30MKA fully loaded*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*C28A921 El Fatih *

















*The second Meko 200AN in the last phase..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

What I think is Algeria should have at least 8 Submarines and also should have 4 Destroyers to carry out Cruise Missile attacks.
@Ceylal Is Algeria using any Cruise Missiles ?
@ezerdi2


----------



## ss22

Zarvan said:


> What I think is Algeria should have at least 8 Submarines and also should have 4 Destroyers to carry out Cruise Missile attacks.
> @Ceylal Is Algeria using any Cruise Missiles ?
> @ezerdi2


hi brother 

for the sbs , yes , actualy we are moving forwar we have six and we intend to reach ten (10), we are still wating for the final development of the LADA AMUR SUB CLASS
for the cruse missile , also yes , we are using CLUB CRUSE MISSILE 300Km range on bord our six sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Zarvan said:


> What I think is Algeria should have at least 8 Submarines and also should have 4 Destroyers to carry out Cruise Missile attacks.
> @Ceylal Is Algeria using any Cruise Missiles ?
> @ezerdi2



International treaties prohibiting the sale ballistic weapon over 300km ,But the Klub-S remains a credible threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ezerdi2 said:


> International treaties prohibiting the sale ballistic weapon over 300km ,But the Klub-S remains a credible threat.


Than it's time for Algeria to start its Missile program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*SF after the el quaida remnant*





*Futur generation of Algerian officers..*






*SU24 refuelling taken from an SU24 cockpit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria commissions second Chinese-built C28A corvette*





The Algerian Navy's second Chinese-built C28A corvette during its sea trials earlier in the year. Source: Chinese internet via haohanfw.com
*Key Points*

Algeria has commissioned its second C28A guided missile corvette
Platform will strengthen the country's ability to deal with maritime threats in the western Mediterranean theatre
The Algerian Navy has commissioned a second China-built C28A guided missile corvette, according to a report carried by the semi-official Chinese newspaper _PLA Daily_ on 15 March and corroborated by _IHS Jane's_ with Algerian internet sources.

The vessel, which has been named _El Fatih_ and given the pennant number 921, was commissioned in Algiers on 10 March in a ceremony attended by the Algerian People's National Army chief of staff, General Ahmed Gaid Salah, images of the ceremony retrieved from social media has confirmed.

_El Fatih_ is part of a three-vessel contract signed between the Algerian Ministry of Defence and China Shipbuilding Trading Company (CSTC) in May 2012. First-of-class_Adhafer_ (920) was commissioned in November 2015.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_ , the C28A platform features an overall length of 120 m, an overall beam of 14.4 m, and a hull draught of 3.87 m. Powered by four MTU 12V 1163 TB93 diesel engines, the vessel has a top speed of 28 kt and a standard range of 3,500 n miles at 16 kt.

The 2,800-tonne vessel is armed with an export variant of a 76 mm naval gun, the NG-16-1, as its primary weapon, and two Type 730B seven-barrelled 30 mm gun turrets as its close-in weapon system.

The platform has also been equipped with two quad launchers mounted transversely amid ships that can deploy the C-802 anti-ship missiles and one FM-90N point defence missile system behind its main gun. Submarine prosecution capability is provided for by six (two triple) 324 mm torpedo tubes that fire through an opening in the hull.

The vessel's suite of sensors includes the Thales Smart-S Mk 2 radar and command, control, and communication systems.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(332 of 410 words)

Algeria commissions second Chinese-built C28A corvette | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> *Algeria commissions second Chinese-built C28A corvette*
> 
> 
> Algeria commissions second Chinese-built C28A corvette | IHS Jane's 360


This article is a little bit out of date, since the second one was delivered and already incorporated in the QBJ. The third one is almost finished, will be delivered this summer.

*The Mi28 UB for the Algeria finally unveiled *




The famous Mi28N custom built for the Algerian air force was unveiled the last two days by the manufacturer Rosvertol Ulan Ude.

Algeria will soon receive 40 units





 

 










*18/03/2016 - Secret Difa3*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

Beautiful pics thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

There are about 4 to 5 pages lost in this thread.....Even the number of visit to the thread was downed by 10,000...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> There are about 4 to 5 pages lost in this thread.....Even the number of visit to the thread was downed by 10,000...


The forum was under attack due to which data was lost specially of past one month

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

ss22 said:


> hi brother
> 
> for the sbs , yes , actualy we are moving forwar we have six and we intend to reach ten (10), we are still wating for the final development of the LADA AMUR SUB CLASS
> for the cruse missile , also yes , we are using CLUB CRUSE MISSILE 300Km range on bord our six sub.



Algeria have only 4 Kilo Subs and 2 in orders (2018) I think that are intended to replace the now aging 877 project even with a recent revamp in Russia, that's gives Algeria a sub for each 3 maritime zone (400km wide) and the fourth in case of maintenance.
Follow me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Algeria's Meko-200 is on her way home after sea trial completion, due arrival date 18/04/2016.............
























See more

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria has officially sign a contract for four frigates Meko*



As announced by Secret Difa3 on October 12 , the Naval Forces Command has officially signed a contract to acquire four frigates type Meko A-200, with the consortium German "ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems' (TKMS) to a total of 2.176 billion euros (US $ 2.886 billion).





According to Jane's Defence Weekly and according to our sources, despite the fact that TKMS has not released details of the contract, which was signed on March 26, the relatively high price of the contract is for a complete package, 2 frigates manufactured in Germany + 6 Super Lynx and armament + a specific Western combat system + + crew training + building a shipyard in Algeria + building 2 frigates in Algeria and finally a maintenance center to service them.
The Algerian frigates will be similar to the South African" Valour Class" (MEKO A-200 SAN) 3600 tons displacement.
Although similar in design and propulsion system to its South African equivalent, except for the air defense system, Algerian Meko's, have a very different armement than Valour.

*http://secret-difa3.blogspot.com/*
*April10th, 2016*

*Three project 20380 corvettes(Tigr) are being built for the Algerian Navy*






На Амурском судостроительном заводе в последние годы строятся первые корабли проекта 20380 для Тихоокеанского флота России – корвет«Совершенный»(спущен на воду в 2015 году, сейчас достраивается), корвет«Громкий»(передача флоту состоится в 2016 году). Кроме того, три таких вооруженных до зубов легких корабля, задачей которых является сопровождение авианосцев, защита береговой зоны(портов) или поддержка морского десанта, будут построены в Комсомольске-на-Амуре по контракту для военно-морских сил Алжира.

http://vesti-chita.ru/news/187381/


Three corvettes of project 20380 (Tigr) will be built in komsomolsk-Anna-Morey for the navy.
At Amurskom Vyborg Shipyard in recent years, the ships are built for the first draft of 20380 for the Pacific Fleet of Russia - corvette "perfect"( Down the slipway in the year 2015, now dostraivayetsya), Corvette "loud"( The transfer of the fleet will be held in 2016). In addition, three such armed to the teeth light ship, whose mission is to escort carriers, the protection of the coastal zone (Ports) or support marine amphibious assault, will be built in komsomolsk-on-Amur under the contract for the naval forces of Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

www.armyrecognition.com
*Algeria to deploy 304 Russian BMP-2M fitted with Berezhok combat module
*


> All 304 BMP-2 vehicles have received four ready-to-launch 9M133 Kornet-E (NATO reporting name: AT-14 Spriggan) anti-tank guided missiles. Approximately 685 non-upgraded BMP-1 have been issued to the unit and bodies of Land Forces. According to a Russian defense industry source, all Algerian BMP-1 IFVs are going to be upgraded to BMP-2M standart. As the IISS` specialists pointed out, Algeria has received 100 BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles but there is no official confirmation of such information.
> 
> B05Ya01 Berezhok manned turret developed by Tula-based KBP company (a subsidiary of the High-Precision Weapons holding) is the latest upgrade of the basic BMP-2`s combat module. It incorporates 30mm 2A42 automatic gun as a main weapon with coaxial 7.62mm PKT/PKTM machinegun. B05Ya01 is equipped with anti-tank guided missiles, namely, four ready-to-launch 9M133 Kornet-E ATGMs.
> 
> The module has also received 30mm AG-30 automatic grenade launcher (AGL) and six 902B Tucha smoke grenade launchers. 2A42 gun can fire armor-piercing and high-explosive shells, being able to destroy targets at the distances up to 2000 m and 4000 m, respectively.
> 
> The gun has ammunition load of 500 shells. AG-30 AGL can fire three types of grenades, namely, VOG-17M, VOG-30, GPD-30, being able to destroy personnel targets at the distances up to 1700-2100 m. Berezhok can fire five types of Kornet munitions, namely anti-tank tandem-warhead 9M133-1/9M133-2 and anti-personnel thermobaric 9M133F-1/9M133F-2/9M133F-3 missiles. Kornet -E ATGMs can penetrate 1000-1300mm armour behind explosive reactive armour (ERA), being able to eliminate targets at the distances up to 5500 m.
> 
> B05Ya01 is equipped with independent sights of commander and gunner, allowing them to work in 'hunter-killer' mode. The gunner`s sight has four channels: optical, thermal imaging, laser rangefinder and ATGM control channel. The commander has received panoramic sight with laser rangefinder and television channel. Berezhok can be installed on either BMP-1 or BMP-2 IFVs.
> 
> It should be noted, the Algeria is one of the biggest Kornet-E (E stands for Export Modification, Ekspornty) ATGM operator in the world. The country has deployed 64 upgraded BRDM-2M self-propelled anti-tank guided missile (SPATGM) systems armed with Kornet-Es................Read more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Navy officer on the futur QBJ sail boat el Mellah






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

*See more T-90 MBT*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ss22

hi guys 
06 six C130J for algerian air forces ; say MACHAALLAH
Il faut aussi voir du coté des forces aériennes qui disposent d’une quinzaine d’Hercules C130 H et qui a commandé 6 C130 J comme client de choix de ce centre de maintenance.



allah ybarak oua Ykammal



Une nouvelle sensationnelle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bidonv

http://algerienewsgate.over-blog.co...y-of-the-first-algerian-meko-200-frigate.html





Source:
http://algerienewsgate.over-blog.co...y-of-the-first-algerian-meko-200-frigate.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bidonv

Algeria's MI-28NE photo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

New submarine dock in the Algerian Mers El Kebir naval base. The QBJ is expected to field 8 submarines by 2018.
*Arrival of the Meko 200AN to Algiers.*..other pictures..























Algeria to acquire 4-6 Fremm Bergamini Class from Italy





Algerian Armed Forces in live amunition training
[video]



[/video]

*The Oto Melara, equipping the Algerian Meko 200 AN and the BDSL Kalaat beni Abbes..*


*



Oto Melara 127/64 LW naval gun system onboard Italian Navy FREMM Frigate
Picture: Oto Melara*

*Oto Melara 127mm*
Talking to Oto Melara representatives, _Navy Recognition_ learned that the Italian company is proposing not only the 76mm gun (probably the most popular mount among European navies and already fitted on all DCNS-built FREMM Frigates) but is also having technical discussions about fitting the larger 127mm gun mount. While the 76mm would be a logical choice for the French Navy as it is already using this gun, Oto Melara believes an FTI with 127mm would be perfect to answer some export (non-French) requirements.

*Update 10/11/2015*_: With a dry weight of 33,000 Kg, Oto Melara's 127/64 LW Vulcano system is the heaviest of all the gun mounts mentioned in this story_

*Oto Melara video on 127/64 LW Vulcano naval gun system*

According to Oto Melara, the 127/64 LW is a state of art medium caliber gun suitable for installation on large and medium size ships and intended for surface fire and naval gunfire support as main role and anti-aircraft fire as secondary role. The compactness of the gun feeding system makes possible the installation on narrow section crafts. The 127mm VULCANO ammunition family, is composed by Ballistic Extended Range (BER) and Guided Long Range (GLR) ammunition with different multifunctional fuses, sensor and final guidance that extend the range of the gun up to 100km. The 127/64 LW VULCANO System is ITAR free and it has been currently selected by four customers: *The Italian Navy (for the FREMM Frigates),* the German Navy (for the* F125 Frigates*)*, the Algerian Navy (for the *MEKO A200 Frigates) and the Indian Navy for the Shivalik class Frigates and the Delhi class Destroyers.

Algerian SU30MKA downing a UFO near Spanish coast.
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1065238136867565




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

See more


----------



## Zarvan

Sea Platforms
*Algeria commissions first MEKO A-200 frigate*
*Jens Kastner (INS), London* - IHS Jane's Navy International
26 April 2016




Algeria commissioned Erradii, the first of its MEKO A-200 frigates, on 21 April. Source: Algerian Ministry of Defence
Algeria's first MEKO A-200 frigate was commissioned in Algiers on 21 April in a ceremony attended by Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaid Salah, who serves as both the chief-of-staff of the military and deputy defence minister.

The Ministry of Defence said the arrival of _Erradii_ (910) marked an important step in Algeria's naval modernisation programme.

Built at the German Naval Yards in Kiel, _Erradii_ is the first of two MEKO A-200 frigates being built for Algeria by ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) under a contract first reported in April 2012.

Photographs have been released on the internet showing the second vessel, which will reportedly be commissioned as _Herrad_ (911), and was in the water by 11 December 2015.

TKMS has never confirmed the existence of the contract and it is still unclear whether Algeria will take up the reported option for another two frigates.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(165 of 231 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/59766/algeria-commissions-first-meko-a-200-frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SU34, SU35 and Antey-2500 defense system for Algeria


Algeria is among the five largest buyers of Russian arms. For this part of the host country it has been specifically included the director of the Federal Service for military-technical cooperation Alexander Fomin service. Officially, this agenda is not advertised as between countries is an agreement on confidentiality. However, according to sources, "b", the parties may affect the performance of existing contracts (for example, the supply of the remaining 8 of 16 Su-30MKA in 2016), as well as discuss the new (at the Sukhoi Su-32, Su-35 and air defense system "Antey-2500").

:http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2974227

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Su-24 Fencer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 301993
> 
> New submarine dock in the Algerian Mers El Kebir naval base. The QBJ is expected to field 8 submarines by 2018.
> *Arrival of the Meko 200AN to Algiers.*..other pictures..
> View attachment 301996
> View attachment 301997
> View attachment 301995
> 
> 
> View attachment 302000
> View attachment 302002
> 
> 
> View attachment 302005
> 
> Algeria to acquire 4-6 Fremm Bergamini Class from Italy
> View attachment 302004
> 
> 
> Algerian Armed Forces in live amunition training
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> *The Oto Melara, equipping the Algerian Meko 200 AN and the BDSL Kalaat beni Abbes..*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Oto Melara 127/64 LW naval gun system onboard Italian Navy FREMM Frigate
> Picture: Oto Melara*
> 
> *Oto Melara 127mm*
> Talking to Oto Melara representatives, _Navy Recognition_ learned that the Italian company is proposing not only the 76mm gun (probably the most popular mount among European navies and already fitted on all DCNS-built FREMM Frigates) but is also having technical discussions about fitting the larger 127mm gun mount. While the 76mm would be a logical choice for the French Navy as it is already using this gun, Oto Melara believes an FTI with 127mm would be perfect to answer some export (non-French) requirements.
> 
> *Update 10/11/2015*_: With a dry weight of 33,000 Kg, Oto Melara's 127/64 LW Vulcano system is the heaviest of all the gun mounts mentioned in this story_
> 
> *Oto Melara video on 127/64 LW Vulcano naval gun system*
> 
> According to Oto Melara, the 127/64 LW is a state of art medium caliber gun suitable for installation on large and medium size ships and intended for surface fire and naval gunfire support as main role and anti-aircraft fire as secondary role. The compactness of the gun feeding system makes possible the installation on narrow section crafts. The 127mm VULCANO ammunition family, is composed by Ballistic Extended Range (BER) and Guided Long Range (GLR) ammunition with different multifunctional fuses, sensor and final guidance that extend the range of the gun up to 100km. The 127/64 LW VULCANO System is ITAR free and it has been currently selected by four customers: *The Italian Navy (for the FREMM Frigates),* the German Navy (for the* F125 Frigates*)*, the Algerian Navy (for the *MEKO A200 Frigates) and the Indian Navy for the Shivalik class Frigates and the Delhi class Destroyers.
> 
> Algerian SU30MKA downing a UFO near Spanish coast.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1065238136867565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 Frigates from Italy that would be massive massive boost to your Navy along with 4 MEKO class and 6 C28A and Tiger Class Corvettes Man you are looking at one of the most lethal Navies in the world.


----------



## ss22

Hi brothers , i missed you , its out of topic but just as divertissement; the thirs bigest MASJID in the world; 




; 

MASJID EL JAZAER , 120000 prayers ; the hiest minerat in the world





cadets of nation

who know what is this????





I would like to share a cup of tea with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

The Army provides hundreds of vehicles Mercedes manufactured by its plant to paramilitary police and civilian corps .



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ss22 said:


> Hi brothers , i missed you , its out of topic but just as divertissement; the thirs bigest MASJID in the world;
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> MASJID EL JAZAER , 120000 prayers ; the hiest minerat in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cadets of nation
> 
> who know what is this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to share a cup of tea with you


I always wanted to get updates on this Mosque but couldn't find any on internet. By the way Is your Army building this mosque ?


----------



## ss22

Zarvan said:


> I always wanted to get updates on this Mosque but couldn't find any on internet. By the way Is your Army building this mosque ?


I don't think the Pakistan army builds mosquée in pakistan


----------



## PWFI

ss22 said:


> I don't think the Pakistan army builds mosquée in pakistan


They have built hundreds of mosques in tribal Area's


----------



## Zarvan

ss22 said:


> I don't think the Pakistan army builds mosquée in pakistan


They do build mosques. In cantonments and other areas. By the way when this mosque will be completed ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ss22 said:


> I don't think the Pakistan army builds mosquée in pakistan



We do build mosques in garrisons .. To cater to our troops,.. Every regiment also has an Imam.. Although people aren't forced to pray.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

PWFI said:


> They have built hundreds of mosques in tribal Area's


well; if you say that; but sorry i still do not beleive tha army builds mosque because its not his duty ; but ok ; pakistan army builds mosque.

for our mosque it will be inaugurated inchaallah in 2017.
let me tell you some think; the place that was chosen to build the masjid is called " EL MOHAMADIA" related to our prophet MOHAMED SALA ALLAHO ALAIH WA SALAM; in the past it was called " LA VIJRI" Mr VIJRI was a french catholic cardinal
during 1890's ; he wasreponsible of the axpandation of the cristianisme in the north ofrica during french colonialisation.
for that reason this place was chosen; to say for the catholic that algeria will be for ever a sunnit muslim country;
*يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِؤُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ (8) هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ (9)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

ss22 said:


> well; if you say that; but sorry i still do not beleive tha army builds mosque because its not his duty ; but ok ; pakistan army builds mosque.
> 
> for our mosque it will be inaugurated inchaallah in 2017.
> let me tell you some think; the place that was chosen to build the masjid is called " EL MOHAMADIA" related to our prophet MOHAMED SALA ALLAHO ALAIH WA SALAM; in the past it was called " LA VIJRI" Mr VIJRI was a french catholic cardinal
> during 1890's ; he wasreponsible of the axpandation of the cristianisme in the north ofrica during french colonialisation.
> for that reason this place was chosen; to say for the catholic that algeria will be for ever a sunnit muslim country;
> *يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِؤُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ (8) هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ (9)*


Pakistan army build mosques during reconstruction phase after the operation against khawarijis----in cha'ALLAh i will visit Alger in 2017, btw each year i go to Oran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Algeria first sailing school ship launching ceremony El-mellah 938

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ss22

PWFI said:


> Pakistan army build mosques during reconstruction phase after the operation against khawarijis----in cha'ALLAh i will visit Alger in 2017, btw each year i go to Oran


you will be welcom....
please look to the tow pictures











tell me you what see????

zoom out 





this is the future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

ss22 said:


> you will be welcom....
> please look to the tow pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me you what see????
> 
> zoom out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the future


Akhi This is S300


----------



## ss22

Tes thé first one is S300
but thé second one , look closer , you will sée that the trucks un thé tow pictures are not thé same

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

PWFI said:


> Akhi This is S300


S-400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

Azeri440 said:


> S-400


yes ...................


----------



## Ceylal

Since Algeria's refusal to join the Saud's foray in Yemen and to vote in the Arab league in tagging Hizbollah as a terrorist organisation , Algeria's eastern and south border have been flooded with arms caches to a level never seen before. There is not a day that goes buy that a new lot of arms is located or a convoy intercepted by our security apparatus.
[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=lYvoXRpCrww[/video]
KSA and Qatar are suspected to be behind the quantities of arms and their calibers found. So a warning for GCC, and to Egypt if you look for us, you will find us and the results will not be of your liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian navy2016 promotion celebrate their graduation..















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Beside the Navy, land forces paraded after their own graduation..


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

.

suite....








Russia has sold weapons in 2015 to $ 14.5 billion, while the order book reached a record value since 1992 -. $ 56 billion main supplies have fallen to such traditional partners of Russia, India and Iraq. According to "Kommersant", in 2016 special attention will be paid to Algeria, which is ready to buy the Su-32 bombers and air defense "Antey-2500" of the system, as well as the implementation of the already signed contracts with Egypt and China.


*http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2993944
По информации «Ъ», в 2016 году особое внимание будет уделено также Алжиру, который готов закупить бомбардировщики Су-32 и системы ПВО «Антей-2500», а также реализации уже заключенных контрактов с Египтом и Китаем.
Подробнее*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=612381065592390

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian armed forces conduct military maneuvers in Tindouf ...




*قايد صالح يشرف على مناورات عسكرية بتندوف*



23 مايو 2016 18:24 الجزائر قبل قليل 
في اليوم الثاني من زيارته إلى الناحية العسكرية الثالثة، أشرف الفريق أحمد قايد صالح نائب وزير الدفاع الوطني، رئيس أركان الجيش الوطني الشعبي، اليوم 23 ماي 2016، على انطلاق مجريات تنفيذ تمرين بياني مركب بالذخيرة الحية، والذي يُنفذ على مراحل وفي ظروف قريبة من الواقع، تشارك فيه العديد من الوحدات من البرية والجوية والدفاع الجوي عن الإقليم.





????????????????????????????????????












*





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209769834588185




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Recent graduation from tank and armored vehicles from the Batna military academy*


[video]



[/video]

*Visit of the Spanish vessel CAZADORA P78 to Oran












*

*BDLS KAALAT BENI ABBES*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Gendarmerie graduate parades during graduation ceremony..


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Another video of the Algerian Army maneuvers in Tindouf*

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

google translation

By:www.menadefense.net
*Algeria received its first two Mi28*


> It's official for three days, two Mi28 attack helicopters were received very discreetly on an airbase south-center of the country. Delivered by Antonov 124, there are three days, the two Mi28 are currently under assembly, testing will probably take place next week.
> This first reception inaugurates total delivery of 44 aircraft in favor of the army of the Algerian air.
> The arrival of the Mi28 in the Algerian air arsenal will give a real boost to the PNA which is facing a huge voltage at its eastern borders and has a great need for reconnaissance and attack day and night. The activation of these facilities as expected can not be too soon, their mission will be to treat terrorist targets while conducting armed patrols.
> Note that this is the first anti-tank helicopter, equipped with a radar and therefore fire and forget capability in the region...............See more


----------



## Barmaley

bidonv said:


> google translation
> 
> By:www.menadefense.net
> *Algeria received its first two Mi28*



Yep, Mi-28 in Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

BecouseOfTruth said:


> In my opinion, Algeria,Tunisia,Lybia,Egypt and even Morocco are mostly desert countries, without oil/gas you are really without any advantage.Maby Egypt has Nile, but your real edge would be one united state, like it was before few centuries.
> 
> Arabs are only people which is divided in more than 20 countires (in this world), 7-8 in Africa and 13-15 in Asia, if you could have even 2 state you would be much stronger.
> 
> Imagine this in north Africa : Egypt (almost 100 mil.) Algeria (40mil.), Morocco (40mil.), Tunisia (10 mil.), Lybia (5 mil.), parts of Mauritania and Sudan (40 mil.) together more than 250 mil. of people united by banner of Islam and Arabism.
> 
> Funny thing is that Muammer Gaddafi and Jamal Nasser both, really wanted that to become reality but noone of them wanted to give up his power to unite at least Lybia and Egypt for the beggining.
> 
> In my opinion also, group of Hezbollah are terrorists, becouse they support sectarian secular regime against FSA coalition, and 95 % of their battles wasn't against ISIS TEKFIRI TERRORIST GROUP but against FSA.




You're talking no sense..........

Source:here


One of the twoi first Mi-28NE Night Hunter attack helicopters reportedly delivered to Algeria on May 26, 2016


----------



## bidonv

It proves that you have but little knowldge of the region ethnic Diversity, rich History and geaographical strategic position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BecouseOfTruth said:


> In my opinion,* Algeria*,Tunisia,Lybia,Egypt and even Morocco are *mostly desert countries*, without oil/gas you are really* without any advantage*.


Same can be said for Iran...beside your oil and gas reserves are depleted..and what advantage Iran has comparing to the North African countries?





> Maby Egypt has Nile, but your real edge would be one united state, like it was before few centuries.



the real edge of the North African people is not their unification in one state..It is their repective people that care about their neighbours and have been united for centuries...Can you say the same about your neighbors?



> Arabs are only people which is divided in more than 20 countires (in this world), 7-8 in Africa and 13-15 in Asia, if you could have even 2 state you would be much stronger.[/q..uote]
> North Africans are not Arabs..They are Berbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this in north Africa : Egypt (almost 100 mil.) Algeria (40mil.), Morocco (40mil.), Tunisia (10 mil.), Lybia (5 mil.), parts of Mauritania and Sudan (40 mil.) together more than 250 mil. of people united by banner of Islam and Arabism.
> 
> 
> 
> The banner of Islam and or Arabism had already showed its limitations..Oil and water doesn't mix..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that Muammer Gaddafi and Jamal Nasser both, really wanted that to become reality but noone of them wanted to give up his power to unite at least Lybia and Egypt for the beggining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran too! for each a government style...what is the big deal..Do you thing being ruled by religion is a big plus? Hunguing your citizens on cranes is sign of religious maturity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion also, group of Hezbollah are terrorists,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hezbollah are not terroristes, they are part of the Lebanese government, they have won seats in the country's parlement like any other Lebanese party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they support sectarian secular regime against FSA coalition, and 95 % of their battles wasn't against ISIS TEKFIRI TERRORIST GROUP but against FSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran's too..is helping Syrian for good reason, as does Hezbollah....Are you against your country involvement?
> By the way, FSA is not composed by Syrian citizen desirous to topple Assad's regime, it is a mercenary group like many others created by the GCC , and shouldered by NATO and the US..
Click to expand...




BecouseOfTruth said:


> I am not professor on universty, but I know enough, and have enough knowledge to speak about this.


Probably you need new materials...What you wrote so far, demonstrate that your knowledge of the area, is nill!



> Ethnic diversity : most of them are Arabs, with 5% of Tuaregs and Berbers maby, but let's say that 98% speak Arabic.


99% Amazigh, some Arabophones ( use local arabic, dean't mean that their DNA is different from the rest of the population) , the reminder Berberophone, speak a form of berber with subtil differences depending in the area where they live.


The rest of your comments is houmous..


----------



## Ceylal

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO 100X.
> 
> I WASN'T SEPAKING ABOUT IRAN AT ALL, and this is not Iran thread.But let's start, I like when people are "smart", and I beat them in conversation.
> 
> 1.Iran is also mainly dry country, but still Sweden,Russia or Canada for north African deserts.


 Iran is Sweeden? I am going let you sleep on that, and maybe by tomorrow , you will have recovered from a dream of your own making...



> You say Iran's oil resevers are depleted ????????


75% of the crude that Iran sells are of Iraqi origines. Idid started in Saddam days...



> Iran oil reserves : 157,300 MMbbl


unrecoverable reserves..

--------------------------------------------


> North Africa oil reserves : Egypt + Lybia + Algeria + Tunisia + Morocco + Sudan + Mauritania = about 65,000 MMbbl
> ------------------------------------------------
> Iran has 90, 000 MMbbl more than them


3/4 of Algerian territory are unexplored, Lybia's too...Iran oil reserves are used up



> 2.You say Iran gas reserves are depleted ??????????????
> 
> Iran gas reserves : 2nd in THE WORLD : 33,600,000,000,000 (m³)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> North Africa gas reserves : Egypt + Lybia + Algeria + Tunisia + Morocco + Sudan + Mauritania = about 8,000,000,000,000 (m³)
> -------------------------------------------------
> Iran has 25,600,000,000,000 (m³) more than them
> 
> Reference : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_natural_gas_proven_reserves


Wikipedia is not a source..




> 3.Yeah sure they care about others like stepmother for her children.


You are talking about governments, I am talking about respectives citizens...
Tunisians, Algerians and Moroccans are one big family and they have a lot of respect and love for each other...



> Morroco build fence along border with Algeria, becouse they love each other, and becouse Algeria support independence of West Sahara, they even fought a war ! Love is spreading on all sides, border is closed more than 20 years.


You can't equate a half built fence and and a ditch in the other side equate to people hating each other. Citizens of either side don't give a flying f...ck about what there respective government does, Moroccans, like Algerians are completely disconnected from the ruling elite...They hate both.




> Same thing with Lybia who is in civil war almost 2 years, and all her NEIGHBOURS "CARE" about it.


Lybia dismantling is not North African doing. When Kaddafy was alive, even despised, kept the country at high standing of living , away better of that of Iran...But don't sell the Libyan shorts, they will come out of it, stronger..

4.Iran neighbours :



> -Iarq mainly Shia Muslim country like Iran, relations 100%, since fall of Sadam Husein


They can't stomach Iran and Iranians


> -Azerbaijan mainly Shia Muslim country, relations 100 %


Azerbaijan has taken his distances...due to new forced relationship...


> - Armenia, lot of Armeinas live in Iran nad have more churches than Sunni Muslims mosques, relations 100 %]-Turkmenistan, good relations since Turkmenistan independence from SSSR, relations 100 %
> - Afghanistan also good relations, many Hazara Shia Muslims in Afghanistan fight in IRGC, 100%


All those countries entertain a good relation with Iran for survival and necessity...
[/quote]
-Pakistan also have 10 - 20 % of Shia Muslims, good relations, never conflicts, 100%
[/quote]
Pakistan is allied with the US, depends financially and materially on the US, that relationship is for convenience..Tomorrow with either Clinton or Trump those good and warm relations my freeze like the winter in your Northern territory..and you will find yourself alone, with countries that can't help you...


> 5. What's different if 99% or even 100%  of them have Berber DNK when 95% of them speak Arabic, and can understand each other, and only small number in Algeria and Morroco still speak Berber language.


North african don't speak the arabic you accustomed to...They speak a dialect where arabic words are mingled with french, turkish, spanish...They are very very few that can pronounce or understand classical arabic..Have you heard our ministers giving speeches or conferences in Arabic...?




> But since you are smart I would say that Berbers who speaks Arabic should be united in one state in North Africa.
> I really do not speak Arabic well, but I can understand people from Tunisia, even Algeria.


You talk about unification, people are unified even governments are not...Your are talking about a subject that you know nothing off..



> But I will let you to live in your imaginary borders drawn by your lords and masters from France, Italy and Spain.
> Sleep well, however it seems that you need new materials, and your level of knowledge is = to zero (0).


خر می خواهد برای تدریس یک
اسب
You look more a offshoot of tipana boy, than a true iranian.
I know Iranians, a lot of them, they were the cream of the cream that fled khomeyni. I _ understand them why they can't live with refuse of your sort...
_

*Phoenix Express 2016 navy exercises in the Med sea with participating countries: Spain, France, Italy,Greece, US, Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Mauretania and Egypt.





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Air force officer cadet Graduation



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Photo of the hull in high readiness condition of the next Algerian submarine of project 636. The submarine will be launched probably in this year. 






As for today, Algerian Navy operating two submarine of project 877, two submarine of project 636M and another two submarine of project 636.1 under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

The two subs are slated to be delivered in 2017-18 along with two Tigr...

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586776494836026




*

*
Helicopter pilots graduation..
*





*Recent pic of Algerian Mi26T2




*

Closing video of the Pheonix-Express 2016 navy drill
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The welcoming gun salute to test tube wahabi cockroaches after they tried to cross the Algerian border..








Algeria's sons and dauthers





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I am not professor on universty, but I know enough, and have enough knowledge to speak about this.
> 
> Ethnic diversity : most of them are Arabs, with 5% of Tuaregs and Berbers maby, but let's say that 98% speak Arabic.
> 
> Religion : 99% Islam, all of them are Sunni Muslims, mostly from Maliki school, with Hanafi and Shafi presence mostly in Egypt.
> 
> With exception of Morroco, till 19. century , it was part of one state (Ottoman empire), also before Ottoman empire in time of Fatimids, Abasid caliphate ect.
> 
> North Africa do not have important strategic position, with exception of Suez canal and Strait of Gibraltar.


Yes north african/arab countries have alot in common but that doesn't mean they should try and become a single country as we also have differenceshttps:
en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Arab_Republic
we should be more unified but not too unified.


----------



## BDforever

Ceylal said:


> *Algerian Air force officer cadet Graduation
> View attachment 308130
> View attachment 308131
> View attachment 308132
> View attachment 308133
> View attachment 308134
> View attachment 308135
> *


Hello Algerian Brother, Salam From Bangladesh


----------



## Ceylal

BecouseOfTruth said:


> *@ ANY MODERATORS, WOULD YOU PLEASE GIVE THIS FALSE FLAGGER FECAL MATTER AN R&R FROM PDF. THX...
> *



*RECENT VIDEO OF THE 43RD MECANISED BRIGADE WAR GAMES IN BECHAR*
[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]



BDforever said:


> Hello Algerian Brother, Salam From Bangladesh


Hello, good to see you back again ! Wishing you and your family a great Ramadhan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BecouseOfTruth said:


> It seems that you can not write something that is worth anyone's time.
> 
> @Ceylal


Why stir a pile of shit to attract flies like the ones who thanked your post...I prefer to let the sirocco dry your @ss and turn you into a dust like the tribe you come from..

The Algerian Inter Arms Academy of Cherchell named After passing* President Houari Boumediene












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian SF, Gendarmes and helico pilotes in a southern border*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Since Algeria refused to join the Saudi coalition in Yemen, the Islamic Nato and to declare Hizbollah a terrorist entity, this scenery became a daily occurrence near our eastern and South borders.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian Mi28 NE order is being filled at great pace, and remitted to Algeria by the end of this year.






*

Graduation ceremony, Phoenix express 16 in the Med resumed in one video...

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1385550708145621




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

The 43rd mechanized division in a war game near the border of Morocco.
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*First Algerian Submarine



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Navy graduation*
[youtube]



[/youtube]

[youtube]



[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Air Force Mi28 N UB being assembled 











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*New Algerian Mi26T2 trial in Russia before delivery

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian's security forces in action.













*

*The Algerian armed forces COS visits the %th Military region.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Meko 211 newest pictures
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Medea's inhabitants lined up on the side road to hail their sons for having killed 18 terrorists and the capture of four





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1193707524024868




*
1-Algeria's orders 3 Gulfstream G550 for SAR, communication and targeting. The configuration and list of equipments are comparable to the ones used by Japan.




2-Algeria is also interested by Textron's Scorpion, due the characteristic of the craft than can be used for COIN, troop support and SAR















3- After the UNIMOG 5000, Algeria will introduce the the Mercedes G500 MRV. This multiple use vehicle will equip the Algerian SF..






*Menadefense.net*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*A helicopter factory for Algeria
*
Announced by the Algerian prime Minister Sellah about 3 weeks ago at Tizi Ouzou, without giving more details. According to the information we obtained, the contract would cover a small assembly unit and advanced maintenance for 24-48 helicopters NAH attack (New Attack Helicopter) designed (and never produced) by Denel.

The NAH is the natural evolution of the Rooivalk, without being a simple makeover of the a SAAF attack helicopter. In reality, the concept has benefited from the ATE experience and feedback on the cockpit, avionics, weapon systems and ergonomics of the Algerian Mi24 MkIII , with the possibility of firing anti-tank missiles mokopa . The helicoter keeps the turbines and the tail engine of the Rooivalk .





Menadefence.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PRC2025

Some fresh news about Russian PAK-FA / T-50, but the interesting part is at the end of the article where Algeria is being mentioned regarding exports.

Quote:

Pukhov believes that preemptive tactics should be pursued now by not only developing the T-50 with our strategic partner in military-technical cooperation, India, under the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) Program, but also by offering the fighter to Algeria and Vietnam. The two countries have pursued independent military-technical policies and can afford up-to-date armament. The T-50’s development and production costs may be slashed through exporting the type, according to the Izvestia daily.

http://www.airrecognition.com/index...pak-fa-low-rate-initial-production-batch.html

This is going to take a while though, but there should be good chances for Algeria to get these in 2020s. The sooner, the better - even with present engine would be fine. Maybe this should be a priority in addition to those Su-30MKA and Su-32 (Su-34) which will be commitioned into the Algerian Air Force in the nearest future.

I hope J-31 might also be an interesting option together with T-50. Both T-50 and J-31 would be high-end with Su-30MKA and Su-32, while MiG-29 / MiG-25 and Su-24 would be phased out.

One should also consider additional aircraft for mid / lower tasks or order more Yak-130 trainers - and of course S-400 SAMs.

These things are usually built fast and doesn't take ages to get delivered, like those Tigr-class ships Algeria has been waiting for since 2011. Will they even be delivered at all ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

PRC2025 said:


> I hope J-31 might also be an interesting option together with T-50


I strongly believe that the J 31 will in the Algerian arsenal . Other interesting defense systems are in work with China.



PRC2025 said:


> order more Yak-130 trainers


More Yaks 130"S" are ordered for COIN operation and troops support



PRC2025 said:


> These things are usually built fast and doesn't take ages to get delivered, like those Tigr-class ships Algeria has been waiting for since 2011. Will they even be delivered at all ?


The Russians will deliver 3 tigr and 2 Kilos withing the next 4 years.

*When Algeria was under world embargo and all the foreign embassies fled the country save few...*




Now times have changed and Algeria has demonstrated to her foes past or future that she was, she is , and she will be standing tall and free, no matter what is being thrown at her...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Army (GRAPHIC) not for sensible souls

[video]




Pictures of some inside amenities in the BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbes






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

algerian army live ammunition wargames.



























http://googlefindit.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

algerian-army was god

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria's newest minesweepers enter in operation with QBJ











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian armed forces latest war games in Illizi





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1238979859459963























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*AAF SU30 MKR*








*AAF SU24 during refuelling*


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria receives two more Mi-28NE combat helicopters from Russia*






Mil Mi-28NE 'Night Hunter' (с) MenaDefense.net



*Algeria took the delivery of two more Mil Mi-28NE ‘Night Hunter’ (NATO reporting name: Havoc-B) combat helicopters in late June, according to theMenaDefense.net.*

“Algeria received two dual-control Mi-28NE combat helicopters from Russia in late June, 2016. The delivery was fulfilled within time limits specified by Moscow and Algiers. The related acceptance act will be signed in the shortest time possible. Since early June, Algeria has received six Mi-28NE helicopters. Four such rotor-wing aircraft have been delivered to Iraq within prescribed period”, the MenaDefense media outlet said.

Russia has been supplying Mi-28NE combat helicopters to Algeria under the contract for 42 ‘Night Hunter’ rotor-wing aircraft. According to the open sources, the agreement was signed in December 2013.

Mi-28N/NE (E stands for export-oriented, Eksportny) combat helicopter is developed by Mil design bureau. The aircraft has a normal take-off weight (NTOW) of 10,900 kg, a maximum speed of 300 km/h, a cruise speed of 265 km/h, a hover ceiling of 3,600 m, and a dynamic ceiling of 5,600 m. The helicopter is powered by two Klimov VK-2500-02 (2200 h.p. each).

MI-28NE is armed with 30 mm 2A42 automatic cannon, 9M120 Ataka (AT-9 Spiral-2) anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM), Igla-V air-to-air (AA) missiles and S-8/S-13 unguided rockets.




Mil Mi-28NE ‘Night Hunter’ (с) MenaDefense.net

http://defence-blog.com/news/algeria-receives-two-more-mi-28ne-combat-helicopters-from-russia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*@WebMaster , Moderators! *

*I am having difficulties posting in this particular thread. Each time , I write or post a picture..the PDF website shuts off..
I have been facing the same problems for weeks now!*

*Hope it is technical or a software matter, not a Moderator trying to annoy me...*


----------



## Ceylal

*Almaz to upgrade Algeria`s Project 1234EM Nanuchka II-class Missile Corvette beyond 2015*

Russia`s Almaz Central Marine Design Bureau (a subsidiary of the United Shipbuilding Corporation, Russian acronym: OSK) is planning to upgrade Algeria`s Project 1234EM (NATO reporting name: Nanuchka-class) corvette beyond 2015, according to the company`s 2015 annual report.




*
Algerian Navy Project 1234EM (NANUCHKA II class) missile corvette Salah Rais
Source: Eugenio´s Warships*

_"The works on correction and support for modernization of Algeria`s Project 1234EM corvette will be finished beyond 2015",_ the report said.

According to the Military Balance 2016 report issued by the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), the Algeria`s Navy operates three Project 1234EM corvettes. 

The armament suite of Project 1234EM corvette includes one 57 mm AK-725 naval gun, one AK-630M close-in weapon system (CIWS), 12 ready-to-launch Uran-E (AS-20 Kayak) anti-ship missiles (ASM) and one Osa-M (SA-N-4 Gecko) naval surface-to-air missile (SAM) system with 20 SAMs.

© Copyright 2016 TASS. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

*Algeria's Navy chief of staff revues a contingents of navy officers students before their departures.*

















*Algeria's armed forces received the first batch of the Konkur 2M



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*The 34th mechanized Brigade*


[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian COS in Tamenrasset












*

*The end of an AQMI's couple love story









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria's next SU30 MKA batch, in Kirkuk










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayhawk

Ceylal said:


> *Algeria's next SU30 MKA batch, in Kirkuk
> View attachment 316112
> View attachment 316113
> View attachment 316114
> 
> *


 This is really ausumn. Congrats to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

A blast from the past!
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=294423624238315




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

bidonv said:


>



Oum el bouaghi airbase from sky look awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

Soummam 937, Portsmouth UK
Source:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The QBJ 3rd C28A *"EZZADJER"* in sea trials in Shanghai China

[video]




[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Ceremony awards for the Algerian Army Laureates who excelled in their field of disciplines.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Military Sport Open Doors: South Korean martial art Kuk Sul















*

*AAF Mi26T2 flying in tandem




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*INITIAL ACCEPTANCE CEREMONY OF THE 3RD C28A CORVETTE EZZADJER [THE PUNISHER]*




























*THE FUTURE OF THE ALGERIAN ARMED FORCES : THE CADETS*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=996950287089711




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIA'S MI 28 N TEST RUN BEFORE DELIVERY









*

*ALGERIA'S RECEIVES A BATCH OF 67 T90 SA *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519476118261729




**




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1742608775988579






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

*Mai 2016 Refribushed Mig-29







*


----------



## TheConquerer

There are news about Cobra 1 and Cobra 2 armoured vehicles which have been tested by Algeria


----------



## ezerdi2

TheConquerer said:


> There are news about Cobra 1 and Cobra 2 armoured vehicles which have been tested by Algeria
> View attachment 320293



Its for Tunisian army

http://www.menadefense.net/2016/07/24/otokar-cobras-larmee-tunisienne/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Source:
http://googlefindit.blogspot.com/2016/07/algerias-second-meko-200-begins-sea.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@azerdi @bidonv 
For the last 3 months , I have been blocked from posting in the forum. I took the Algerian Army thread from the low 12,000 visits for what it is to day with your help and the help of others. I hope that you will keep the good work and give the Algerian Armed forces the credit they deserve for keeping the country unmolested by foes external or internal, and the respect they earned...
*@waz*, I like to know why I can't even post thread with 1GIG internet! I get locked out immediately after I hit "post reply"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Ceylal said:


> @azerdi @bidonv
> For the last 3 months , I have been blocked from posting in the forum. I took the Algerian Army thread from the low 12,000 visits for what it is to day with your help and the help of others. I hope that you will keep the good work and give the Algerian Armed forces the credit they deserve for keeping the country unmolested by foes external or internal, and the respect they earned...
> *@waz*, I like to know why I can't even post thread with 1GIG internet! I get locked out immediately after I hit "post reply"



You're not restricted in anyway bro. What happens when you hit reply, what is the message you receive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

waz said:


> You're not restricted in anyway bro. What happens when you hit reply, what is the message you receive?


This site can't be reached!

*Port call of he QBJ C28 A "EZZADJER" in Malaysia









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Pictures to come*
QBJ Meko 200AN, sea trials
QBJ Meko 200 AN and Egyptian SM 209 in a picture
Pictures and video of an Elite police unit similar to the famous Algerian Ninja unit


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> This site can't be reached!
> 
> *Port call of he QBJ C28 A "EZZADJER" in Malaysia
> View attachment 321831
> View attachment 321832
> View attachment 321833
> *


That message means forum is under attack or facing some virus. Problem is not on your side or you are not banned forum is under attack or facing some virus. @WebMaster should be informed.


----------



## ss22

hi brothers 











































so what do you think?

I heard pakistan will by AW139, is it true ? , its a very nice choice ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

http://googlefindit.blogspot.com/2016/08/mi-24-of-algerian-army-on-duty.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

http://googlefindit.blogspot.com/2016/08/algerias-meko-sea-trials.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764131755007827968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

* Signing of MOU Between Defence Ministry, Italian Leonardo-Finmeccania*

Algiers — An industrial and trade partnership memorandum of understanding on the manufacturing of AugustaWesland helicopters in Ain Arnat (Setif) was signed Thursday, in Algiers, by the ministry of National Defence and the Italian group Leonardo-Finmeccanica (SPA-Italy) said the ministry in a communiqué.

The memorandum "is part of the implementation of the programme of economic relaunch, initiated by his Excellency the president of the Republic, Supreme chief of the armed forces, minister of National Defence, aimed at re-boosting the national industry and the interest granted by the High command of the People's National Army to the development of military manufacturing to contribute to national development and strengthen its potentials," said the source.

The parties to this agreement "agreed this year to create a joint Algerian-Italian company destined to the manufacturing of light and medium helicopters in the industrial site of Ain Arnat."

"From the first years and following the construction of plants, the main objective of this company is to manufacture three types of light and medium helicopters for various use including the transport of personnel and cargo, medical evacuation, surveillance and control," added the communiqué.

"From its launch, this company will benefit from a local and international distribution network and an after-sales service that includes all levels of reparations," said the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Helicopters get a facelift









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

PICTURED IN HOLLAND IN ITS WAY TO ALGERIA








* Algerian Defence Ministry and Italian Leonardo-Finmeccanica ink an MOU to produce various AW helicopters in In Arnet, Setif*














*Great shost of an AAF IL, by Algerian spotters*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

bidonv said:


> Source:
> http://googlefindit.blogspot.com/2016/07/algerias-second-meko-200-begins-sea.html


Ship introduction pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

galaxy_surfer said:


> Ship introduction pls


By the end of the year.

*Algerian navy mine sweeper
[youtube]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*THE 3RD HEAVY CORVETTE C28A, EZZADJER, REACH THE PORT OF ALGIERS.*












*ON BOARD ON THE SCHOOL SHIP, THE SOUMMAM




THE 902 AND THE 803 NANUCHKA , IN SEA TRIAL AFTER MODICATION




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655786791251817




A NORMAL DAY IN AN ALGERIAN AIR FORCE BASE




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1754825578100232




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian armed forces in pursuit of a terrorism remnants.*

[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Mi26T2 cockpit..






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*THE ALGERIAN NAVY MEKO 200A 911, EL MUDAMMER (THE DESTROYER), BEGINS SEA TRIALS










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*HEAVY CORVETTE C28A EZZADJER, OFFICIALLY ENTERED THE ALGERIAN NAVY FORCES TODAY.
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=OqKNUHd-WfE&app=desktop


----------



## Ceylal

*HISTORY OF THE (RECENT) ALGERIAN NAVY..

[VIDEO]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Il-76MD-90A/476 Russian Air Force IN Boufarik air base for Test 14 AUGUST 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

ezerdi2 said:


> Il-76MD-90A/476 Russian Air Force IN Boufarik air base for Test 14 AUGUST 2016



what kind of test?


----------



## ezerdi2

Barmaley said:


> what kind of test?



Takeoff and landing simultaneous increase weight of the aircraft in takeoff

21/08/16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*1st apparition of the AAF Mi28N in Algeria.






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanker88

The Mi-28NE is a very good addition, congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian MI28N's trial runs Hassi Bahbah polygone


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Turkish ROKESTAN's proposal to ALGERIA*

[video]






Turkish missile's manufacturer Roketsan affirms its desire to play in the big leagues as a recent video shoes its willingness to market its products to regions armees and establish itself in the area with its innovative solutions.

Among the products that clearly stand out in the market as:

1-The guided rocket laser Cirit, allowing a helicopter or a ground vehicle to hit targets accurately over a distance of 8 km and a weight of 15 kilos per rocket.

2-The anti-tank missile Omtas which is the alternative to western ATGM like Javelin or Spike, and also can be airborne to neutralize land targets.

3-The heavy rocket systems T300 CNRA 300mm which has a range of over 100 km.




According to Roketsan's official, they willing to support industrials or armies of the region in the local manufacturing of their products with the possibility of technology transfer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *Turkish ROKESTAN's proposal to ALGERIA*
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish missile's manufacturer Roketsan affirms its desire to play in the big leagues as a recent video shoes its willingness to market its products to regions armees and establish itself in the area with its innovative solutions.
> 
> Among the products that clearly stand out in the market as:
> 
> 1-The guided rocket laser Cirit, allowing a helicopter or a ground vehicle to hit targets accurately over a distance of 8 km and a weight of 15 kilos per rocket.
> 
> 2-The anti-tank missile Omtas which is the alternative to western ATGM like Javelin or Spike, and also can be airborne to neutralize land targets.
> 
> 3-The heavy rocket systems T300 CNRA 300mm which has a range of over 100 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Roketsan's official, they willing to support industrials or armies of the region in the local manufacturing of their products with the possibility of technology transfer.


I think Turkey and Algeria can have lot corporation with each other and can benefit each other in lot of fields. By the way Ceylal are you I mean Algerian Armed Forces looking for new Battle Rifle ??


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> I think Turkey and Algeria can have lot corporation with each other and can benefit each other in lot of fields. By the way Ceylal are you I mean Algerian Armed Forces looking for new Battle Rifle ??


It is a great opportunity for both countries to work together on defense projects and I hope it will come to fruitions.
For a rifle for the Armed forces, the replacement rifle will be a derivative of the AK 47...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*EXCLUSIVE: The Algeria testing the drone MALE UNITED 40*






Credits ADCOM

Very quietly, the Algerian Army has undertaken extensive testing of the drone of long endurance UAE UNITED 40 also called Yabhon.From an air base in central Algeria. The drone, heavily armed, has already made several endurance flight tests and simulations of ground attacks at different altitudes.The drone would was taken over by Algerian pilots and underwent changes locally by engineers, to meet the demands of the Algerian Army.

This unmanned aircraft is one of the best in the world and displays incredible capabilities: 45-hour non-stop flight, on a ton of fuel, ten missiles as payload with anti-submarine capability of firing the U-40 Block 6, which includes an electronic suite from a subsidiary of LEONARDO.

*MENA DEFENSE*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

what is the standard pistol and rifle of the Algerian armed forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bundeswehr said:


> what is the standard pistol and rifle of the Algerian armed forces?


I think they are still using AK-47 and AK-74. They are buying lot of good defense equipment I think they should start looking for new Assault Rifle now. Also machine Guns and Pistols @Ceylal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Bundeswehr said:


> what is the standard pistol and rifle of the Algerian armed forces?



We have full of AK versions in service , Russian, Bulgarian, east German, Yugoslavian ... and maybe even Chinese (Type 81)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## emir nissan gtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

Algeria's S-300 PMU2 Favorit, what is interesting in this photos is the confirmation of the use of the 48N6E2 missile (200Km range, 397 kgs warhead weight)along side with the 5V55R missile which has been shown previously, 
























Algerian navy Kilo submarine 636 Sea trials in Russia 
MEDIA=youtube]66rM89WdW_M[/MEDIA]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> I think they are still using AK-47 and AK-74. They are buying lot of good defense equipment I think they should start looking for new Assault Rifle now. Also machine Guns and Pistols @Ceylal


They have a joint venture with the Emirati etwazoun for a PA and a automatic rifle. From what I know maybe the PA may see the day in the Algerian forces, but I sincerely think that the rifle, the machine gun of the future will be a variant of an AK....Algeria's territory is very vast and varied. The performance of any equipment in various terrain conditions in important, and so far the ALN (algerian liberation army) become the ANP, the AK was adopted because of its reliability in all weather condition and terrain and the ease of its maintenance...

*Interview with the CEO of Remontowa Shipbuilding*

[youtube]





During the coverage of the MSPO Expo in Kielce , Poland, we had the opportunity to question M Mateusz Filipp, the CEO of the Polish Remontowa Shipbuilding shipyard, which is building, the school sailboat El Mellah for the Algerian Navy

According to Zigmundt Choren, who designed the architecture of the sailboat, he promised it will be a fast and agile competitor, a true racing machine.

Her delivery it will be in the fall of 2017. The boat will be ready in the summer of the same year and the crew will be trained next May formed by a group of 90 students, in which, 20 are women.

The Algerian Navy is also interested in other vessels proposed by Remontowa Shipbuilding like heavy patrol boats and tankers .

*menadefence.net*

*A communication satellite for Algeria was lunched in 2016 from Xichang Satellite Launch Center .*
The weight of the satellite will more than 5.2 tons, its north and south sides of the solar wing Expand after the total length of over 26 meters, "Dongfanghong" actual working time is 28 days, and in-orbit service life the satellite will reach 15 years.

Aerospace Science and Technology Research Institute of the fifth communications satellite to be commander in chief Xiao Ting said: "The extensive use of satellite localization of research results, the degree of localization should be more than 95% in the west has a satellite multibeam antenna, the an antenna to achieve a bandwidth of 3.2 G services, this is unthinkable in the past. "
















It is expected to be positioned at 24.8 degrees west longitude.

*http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/tongxin/Alcomsat-1/Alcomsat-1.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> They have a joint venture with the Emirati etwazoun for a PA and a automatic rifle. From what I know maybe the PA may see the day in the Algerian forces, but I sincerely think that the rifle, the machine gun of the future will be a variant of an AK....Algeria's territory is very vast and varied. The performance of any equipment in various terrain conditions in important, and so far the ALN (algerian liberation army) become the ANP, the AK was adopted because of its reliability in all weather condition and terrain and the ease of its maintenance...
> 
> *Interview with the CEO of Remontowa Shipbuilding*
> 
> [youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the coverage of the MSPO Expo in Kielce , Poland, we had the opportunity to question M Mateusz Filipp, the CEO of the Polish Remontowa Shipbuilding shipyard, which is building, the school sailboat El Mellah for the Algerian Navy
> 
> According to Zigmundt Choren, who designed the architecture of the sailboat, he promised it will be a fast and agile competitor, a true racing machine.
> 
> Her delivery it will be in the fall of 2017. The boat will be ready in the summer of the same year and the crew will be trained next May formed by a group of 90 students, in which, 20 are women.
> 
> The Algerian Navy is also interested in other vessels proposed by Remontowa Shipbuilding like heavy patrol boats and tankers .
> 
> *menadefence.net*
> 
> *A communication satellite for Algeria was lunched in 2016 from Xichang Satellite Launch Center .*
> The weight of the satellite will more than 5.2 tons, its north and south sides of the solar wing Expand after the total length of over 26 meters, "Dongfanghong" actual working time is 28 days, and in-orbit service life the satellite will reach 15 years.
> 
> Aerospace Science and Technology Research Institute of the fifth communications satellite to be commander in chief Xiao Ting said: "The extensive use of satellite localization of research results, the degree of localization should be more than 95% in the west has a satellite multibeam antenna, the an antenna to achieve a bandwidth of 3.2 G services, this is unthinkable in the past. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is expected to be positioned at 24.8 degrees west longitude.
> 
> *http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/tongxin/Alcomsat-1/Alcomsat-1.html*


What is PA ?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Ceylal said:


> They have a joint venture with the Emirati etwazoun for a PA and a automatic rifle. From what I know maybe the PA may see the day in the Algerian forces, but I sincerely think that the rifle, the machine gun of the future will be a variant of an AK....Algeria's territory is very vast and varied. The performance of any equipment in various terrain conditions in important, and so far the ALN (algerian liberation army) become the ANP, the AK was adopted because of its reliability in all weather condition and terrain and the ease of its maintenance...
> 
> *Interview with the CEO of Remontowa Shipbuilding*
> 
> [youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the coverage of the MSPO Expo in Kielce , Poland, we had the opportunity to question M Mateusz Filipp, the CEO of the Polish Remontowa Shipbuilding shipyard, which is building, the school sailboat El Mellah for the Algerian Navy
> 
> According to Zigmundt Choren, who designed the architecture of the sailboat, he promised it will be a fast and agile competitor, a true racing machine.
> 
> Her delivery it will be in the fall of 2017. The boat will be ready in the summer of the same year and the crew will be trained next May formed by a group of 90 students, in which, 20 are women.
> 
> The Algerian Navy is also interested in other vessels proposed by Remontowa Shipbuilding like heavy patrol boats and tankers .
> 
> *menadefence.net*
> 
> *A communication satellite for Algeria was lunched in 2016 from Xichang Satellite Launch Center .*
> The weight of the satellite will more than 5.2 tons, its north and south sides of the solar wing Expand after the total length of over 26 meters, "Dongfanghong" actual working time is 28 days, and in-orbit service life the satellite will reach 15 years.
> 
> Aerospace Science and Technology Research Institute of the fifth communications satellite to be commander in chief Xiao Ting said: "The extensive use of satellite localization of research results, the degree of localization should be more than 95% in the west has a satellite multibeam antenna, the an antenna to achieve a bandwidth of 3.2 G services, this is unthinkable in the past. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is expected to be positioned at 24.8 degrees west longitude.
> 
> *http://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/tongxin/Alcomsat-1/Alcomsat-1.html*




When will it get launched?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> What is *PA *?


automatic pistol..sorry I used french acronym without thinking..



~Phoenix~ said:


> When will it get launched?


lunched about a year ago, now in finishing stage. An Algerian crew will start training on it in the coming month of May...at the end of their training , the El Mellah will sail to Algiers manned by that crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Leonardo-Finmeccanica and the Algerian Ministry of National Defence to establish a joint company to manufacture helicopters*
Dans Algérie, Industrie Militaire, Monde 2 minutes avant


_ • The agreement foresees the production of three AgustaWestland light and medium helicopter types in Aïn Arnat, Algeria, for various uses including transport, medical evacuation, surveillance and control_

_ • The joint company will also provide after-sales services including repair and overhaul, training and the development of high technology capabilities in fields of aeronautical material production_



*Rome, 09 September 2016* – Leonardo-Finmeccanica announced today that an industrial and trade partnership agreement was signed with the Algerian Ministry of National Defence on August 11th. The agreement foresees the establishment of a joint company to produce light and medium weight category helicopters at an industrial site in Aïn Arnat.

After the completion of the facility and during the early years of activity, the joint company aims to manufacture three different AgustaWestland helicopter types for various uses including transport, medical evacuation, surveillance and control.

The joint company will also benefit from a local and international distribution network and aftersales services including a range of repair and overhaul capabilities and training solutions for the Algerian Ministry of National Defence and other customers. The industrial programme will also support the development of high technology capabilities in the field of aeronautical material production.



_Leonardo-Finmeccanica is among the top ten global players in Aerospace, Defence and Security and Italy’s main industrial company. As a single entity from January 2016, organised into business divisions (Helicopters; Aircraft; Aero-structures; Airborne & Space Systems; Land & Naval Defence Electronics; Defence Systems; Security & Information Systems), Leonardo-Finmeccanica operates in the most competitive international markets by leveraging its areas of technology and product leadership. Listed on the Milan Stock Exchange (LDO), at 31 December 2015 Finmeccanica recorded consolidated revenues of 13 billion Euros and has a significant industrial presence in Italy, the UK and the U.S._

*menadefense.net*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Corvette tigr project 20382 for ALGERIA*
* DESIGNATION*

The ship is designed for fighting against enemy surface combatants, submarines and aircraft, for ensuring combat security of naval task forces, for engaging shore targets with artillery fire, for guarding the state border at sea and the Economic Exclusion Zone.

* BASIC PERFORMANCE*
Displacement, t ab. 2430 (version 1)/ ab.2250 (version 2)/ ab.2430 (version 3)
Dimensions, m ab. 106.3 (version 1)/ ab.104.5 (version 2)/ ab.106.3 (version 3) x ab. 13
Speed, kt up to 30 (version 1)/ up to 26 (version 2)/ up to 30 (version 3)
Endurance, days up to 30 (version 1)/ 15 (version 2)/ up to 30 (version 3)
Range, nm ab. 4000(version 1)/ ab. 3500 (version 2)/ ab. 4000 (version 3)
Complement, persons 100
* POWER*
2 х diesel-diesel units (2 x MTU 16V1163TB93 1 x RENK gearbox) - version 1
2 х 1DDA.12000 diesel-diesel units or
2 х DGTA diesel-gas turbine units - versions 2 and 3
* MISSILES*
1 х Uran-E missile system (8 anti ship missile) - version 1
1 х Kalibr-NKE missile system (8 missiles)
or Yakhont system (8 anti ship missile) - version 2 and 3
* AAW*
1 х Kashtan(М) antiaircraft missile and artillery system comprising
32 SAMs, 3000 30 mm rounds or
1 x Palma antiaircraft (missile) artillery system comprising
8 х SAMs, 1000 30 mm rounds - version 1
1 х Rif-M antiaircraft missile system comprising
12 SAMs - version 2 and 3
8 х Igla (S) MANPADS
* GUNNERY*
1 x 100mm A190E gun (352 rounds) – Version 1
1 x 76 mm AK-176M gun (352 rounds) – Version 2
1 x 100mm A190E gun (352 rounds) – Version 3
2 – 4 x 30 mm AK-630M guns (up to 12000 rounds) or (instead of 2 x AK-630M guns)
2 x Shturm-V-based naval launchers (16 missiles)

2 х 14,5 mm machine gun (2000 rounds)
* ASW*
1 х Paket-E/NK ASW system (2 launchers, 8 anty torpedoes
or small torpedoes) or
2 х 533 mm DTA-53 twin torpedo launchers (4 torpedoes) or
1 x RPK-8E antisubmarine missile system (48 missiles)
* ANTI SUB WEAPONRY*
2 х DP-64 grenade launchers(360 rounds)
* AVIATION*
1 х Ка-28 ASW helicopter or Ка-31 radar warning helicopter
or Super Lynx-type helicopter
* ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT*
1 х Sygma-E combat management system - version 1 and 2
1 х Combat and Information Centre Thales
(as part of Thales Intergrated Mast) - version 3
1 х Monument-E electronic system or Mineral-ME radar suite - version 1 and 2
1 х SEASTAR Thales active phased array radar (X-band) - version 3
1 х MTK-201ME multifunction TV-suite - version 1 and 2
1 х Gatekeeper Thales surveillance system
(as part of Thales Intergrated Mast) - version 3
1 x Furke-E or Pozitiv-ME1 radar - version 1 and 2
1 х 3D SMILE Thales radar
(S-band, as part of Thales Intergrated Mast) - version 3
3 х Patrol (item 67R) units - version 1 and 2
1 х NR IFF Thales system (as part of Thales Intergrated Mast) - version 3
1 х Blokirovka system
1 x MP-405-1E suite - version 1
1 х TK-25E or MP-405-1E-AMAR suite - version 2 and 3
1 х PK-10 system
* SONARS*
1 х MGK-335EM-03 system - version 1
1 х Zarya-ME sonar - version 2 and 3
1 х Vinietka-EM sonar - version 2 and 3
1 х Pallada or Anapa-ME sonar
* NAVIGATION*
1 х Gorizont-25 integrated navigation system
1 х Ladoga-ME suite
2 х PGM-C-009 or 1 x GKU-2 gyro course indicator
1 х DS-83 or KM-115-08 magnetic compass
1 х АP-780 autoplotter
1 х LEM2-1M log
1 х NEL-20К navigation echo sounder
2 х GPS and DGPS satellite navigation equipment - version 1
2 х GLONASS and NAVSTAR SN-3101 equipment packages - version 2 and 3
1 х KPI-9F receiver
1 х Suzhet-KM or Meteoekspert suite
* COMMUNICATIONS*
1 х Rubin-EG communication suite - version 1 and 2
1 x ICAS Thales join antenna communication system and
SURESAT-L Thales satellite communication system
(as part of Thales Integrated Mast) - version 3


*http://www.almaz-kb.ru/eng/catalogue/20382.php*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Fourth Military Region: The Algerian Armed Forces COS in a work visit *
















*Chemical decontamination unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

By:technodinamika.ru
*Techmnodinamnica to open a branch of aviation service centre in Africa*



> The Technodinamica holding company of the ROSTECH State Corporation* plans* to open in South Africa a branch of the Aviation Service Centre to provide African operators of domestic aircraft with parts and components.
> 
> ROSTECH’s Technodinamica intends to open a representative office of the aviation service centre in Africa. *The centre of maintenance and repair is slated to be opened in Algiers in 2018.* That’s what Alexander Litvinov, Technodinamica’s Deputy Director for Innovations, Development and Sales, said during the international African exhibition of defence, aerospace and security technologies Africa Aerospace and Defence-2016 held in Pretoria (South Africa) from 14 to 18 September.
> 
> “At the first stage the *centre will provide the services of inspection for defects and acceptance of aviation components, also, a warehouse of spare parts will be organized there*; at the second stage we localize in Africa the *repair of aviation components, which will appreciably accelerate the aircraft maintenance*,” Deputy Director of Technodinamica said. “According to our strategy, as early as 2020 revenues of the holding company from providing maintenance services abroad will amount to almost a billion rubles. Also, presence in this region will enhance competitiveness of our aircraft in the eyes of potential customers.”
> 
> Technodinamica’s centre is expected to cover the needs of customers for the maintenance of domestically made aircraft operated in Africa and the Middle East. In Africa alone more than 1,000 of such aircraft are in operation.
> 
> The warehouse will store expendable materials needed most, frequently failing irrepairable parts. It is planned to repair wheels and brakes, electric mechanisms, starters, sensors, heaters, ground equipment and so on in-situ. The rest will be sent to the manufacturer for repairs.
> 
> It will be recalled that Technodinamica has already opened a representative office of the aviation service centre in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*KRET will deliver the President-S system in Algeria*
In North Africa , Algeria 3 minutes





The Russian defense electronics conglomerate KRET, announced in a statement today the start of delivery of a hundred President-S systems for helicopters protection to Algeria, Belarus and India.

The system includes: a radar detector, an IR detector, a laser suppressor, a jammer on different bands.

For Algeria, the system will be installed on the 14 Mi 26T2, and the MI28 at first.

Menadefense.net

Home 5 Algeria 5 The Gunship Praetorian LEONARDO-ATK seduced in Algeria




*The Praetorian Gunship LEONARDO-ATK seduced in Algeria*
In Algeria 2 minutes before





We announced earlier , the arrival of Leonardo C27J at Boufarik Airport, it was in fact the version Gunship MC27J Praetorian, built by Orbital ATK-Leonardo consortium. Reportedly, the Gunship returned today from Tamanrasset test polygon where firing tests of its various arms were conducted. According to unnamed sources , Algerian military staff on site were extremely satisfied with the demonstration.

Algeria had expressed a keen interest in the Praetorian on its first presentation at Farnborough ,two years ago, where the Algerian side expressed a strong interest for a further field demonstrartion.

The desire to acquire a gunship dates from the late 2000s with the rise of armed groups in the Sahel and the desire has increased with the advent of the war in Libya.

The MC27J Praetorian is a multi-mission aircraft, the combat load is totally palletizable and mode Roll on / Roll of the rest of the weapons being installed under the wings.

The arms package proposed by Orbital-ATK includes: A Bushmaster cannon ATK GAU-23 30mm, as well as anti-tank missiles and bombs under the wings.







*MENADEFENSE.NET













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emir nissan gtr




----------



## ss22

emir nissan gtr said:


>


beautiful video


----------



## ss22

guess what ?





an other one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Navy training exchanges between Spain and Algeria*.
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hey guys Algeria have marines or not ??????????????? @Ceylal


----------



## ss22

Zarvan said:


> Hey guys Algeria have marines or not ??????????????? @Ceylal


No , we have only pompom girls


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Hey guys Algeria have marines or not ??????????????? @Ceylal


The Algerian navy have marines and navy commandos, not the American style, the French one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Navy commandos pose after a training session.*





*Algerian Navy minesweeper in Italy*







*The second Algerian Navy Meko returns to port after sea trials*






[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Qatari COS meet his Algerian counterpart, in Algiers



















AAF Patch of the 12th wing of the 122 interdiction squadron






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *Qatari COS meet his Algerian counterpart, in Algiers
> View attachment 342527
> View attachment 342528
> View attachment 342529
> View attachment 342530
> View attachment 342531
> View attachment 342532
> 
> AAF Patch of the 12th wing of the 122 interdiction squadron
> View attachment 342533
> 
> 
> *


Do Algeria have AWACS ?


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Do Algeria have AWACS ?


Not the time being, but they are due to receive 2 G550 AEW equipped by Raytheon in near future. For the time being they use SU30 MKR and the HISAR that you see above , posted by Nissan-GTR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

hi bross

06 new tiger corvette forum russia will soon join algerian navy 









I forgot ....look up to the previous table 

48 BUK-M2 air defence system , they already delivred .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

hi bross

S400 triumph in algeria from russian media 





view form algerian skyes


----------



## ezerdi2

ss22 said:


> hi bross
> 
> S400 triumph in algeria from russian media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view form algerian skyes


No S-400 in Algeria it's just speculation of BAZ tractor photo that was published


----------



## ezerdi2

Raids Aviation, septembre 2016


----------



## ezerdi2




----------



## ss22

ezerdi2 said:


> No S-400 in Algeria it's just speculation of BAZ tractor photo that was published


at least , did you see the video before comment ?!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> *No S-400 in Algeria it's just speculation* of BAZ tractor photo that was published


Not only Algeria has them, they have been operational for over a year.

Algiers hosts the Med 5x5 annual meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

During the 5x5 conference , the Algerian COS received his French and Lybian counterpart at their demands.

















And he gave an audience the Italian COS, where the strategique ties and the joint projects between the two countries, were reviewed and discussed.












[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*For those who understand Russian. A small report on the Kilo submarine used by China, India and Algeria. A US Navy-Algerian war game in the 2000's is being discussed.*

[video]









*Russia readies the first TIGR deliveries to Algeria.*








After the Egyptian defection the Saudi COS visits Algeria. I fear that the South Algerian's fauna will face hard time in the coming year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Symposium on Military Medecine















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Spanish-Algerian navies in a rescue training.



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Latest news*: 

1-Algeria turns down a Saudi-Qatari proposal to send her troops in Yemen as a buffer force between the Saudi coalition and the the Houthis .

2-Algeria refuses to co-sponsor with Egypt at the UN a draft resolution to end hostilities in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## emir nissan gtr

*Algeria celebrates 62nd Revolution anniversary 



 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria preferred the Kalibr missile for coastal defense to the Bastion system. The Kalibr is already used by the Algerian Navy and proved to be a lethal system again sea or land target..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*THE COS VISIT TO THE 3RD MILITARY REGION












*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ezerdi2 said:


>



How many Algeria is buying ?


----------



## ezerdi2

Zarvan said:


> How many Algeria is buying ?


14


----------



## ss22

hi mens ; do you know what is this ?


----------



## Zarvan

Algerian Navy second Meko A-200 frigate near Oslo two days ago on it's way home after leaving Kiel. (Currently at Wilhelmshaven)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## emir nissan gtr

Algerian National Gendarmerie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

[video]




*Meeting of the 5x5 in Algiers..















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIA EYES 100'S OF ARMATA TANKS.*

https://www.gazeta.ru/business/2016/11/16/10337369.shtml#page3

Несмотря на уже поступающие заказы на «Армату» (так, по данным Пухова, о заинтересованности в покупке нескольких сотен танков заявил Алжир), консерватизм Минобороны и бюрократические процедуры вряд ли способствуют налаживанию оперативного экспорта новейшей тяжелой бронетехники.


Despite already received orders for the "Armata" (since, according to Pukhov, the interest in the purchase of several hundred tanks, said Algeria), the conservatism of the Ministry of Defense and bureaucratic procedures are unlikely to contribute to the establishment of operational export recent heavy armor.

*ALGERIAN SPECIAL FORCES*

[YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*The Meko 200 AN*
[youtube]




*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211428735459670




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

hi mens 
and now what do you think ?





Kamov K52 in algerian air force base ....with the legendary Mig25 Interceptor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

^^^




















Google translate:
The images date back to March 2015, they had been taken during testing at Hassi Bahbah the Kamov 52 by the army of the Algerian air. At the moment we do not know whether any agreement was signed, according to our sources the demonstration allowed to have a clear idea of the capabilities of the helicopter attack, but also its maintenance.
http://www.menadefense.net/2016/12/01/photo-kamov-52-algerie/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Algerian MEKOs to test Umkhonto air defence in 2017*






Algeria commissioned its first MEKO A-200 frigate, Erradi, on 21 April. Source: Algerian Ministry of National Defence
The Denel group said on 30 November that "extensive testing" of the Umkhonto air defence systems installed on Algeria's two new MEKO A200 frigates is scheduled to take place in 2017.

The Denel statement did not name Algeria as the operator of the frigates, but described the two vessels that Germany's ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems has built for the north African country at its shipyard in Kiel. Denel has previously stated it would supply Umkhonto systems for these frigates, the first of which was commissioned in Algeria in April.

The Denel statement said acceptance trials of the second frigate were completed in October and the manufacturing of infrared-guided Umkhonto missiles for the programme will be completed in January.

"After four years of manufacturing, integration, and commissioning we have now reached the final stages of the programme," the statement quoted Tsepo Monaheng, the CEO of its Denel Dynamics division as saying.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(172 of 284 words )

http://www.janes.com/article/65885/algerian-mekos-to-test-umkhonto-air-defence-in-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*Visit to EL KIRCH, a missile boat















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*A super Lynx of the Algerian navy practicing landing and take-off from the Meko 200 AN EL MOUDAMIR deck.













Algerian Air Force Super Hind after upgrade



*

*53 ammunition containers to the Algerian Meko*





*menadefense.net*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian Armed forces daily grind.






 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692814460877279




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *The Algerian Armed forces daily grind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692814460877279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


By the way at which region Algeria trains its soldiers for cold weather conditions


----------



## ss22

here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Algerian Navy set to trial Umkhonto Block 2
*


*Key Points*

Denel Dynamics expects to complete deliveries of 100 Umkhonto Block 2 missiles by the end of January 2017
A ground-launched version of Umkhonto is proposed for the South African Army's Ground-Based Air Defence System Phase II (GBADS II) project
The Algerian Navy intends to conduct a live-fire exercise with the Denel Dynamics Umkhonto infrared (IR)-homing surface-to-air missile (SAM) early in 2017. The missile was ordered in 2012 as part of the combat system of the two Meko A200 frigates built for the Algerian Navy, with each ship fitted with a 32-cell vertical launch system for the Umkhonto. Denel Dynamics expects to complete deliveries of 100 Umkhonto Block 2 missiles by the end of January 2017.




To read the full article, Client Login
(117 of 894 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/66242/algerian-navy-set-to-trial-umkhonto-block-2


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria begins receiving new Chinese specialised support vehicles for PLZ45 artillery system*







Armed forces of Algeria has received into service new Chinese specialised support vehicles, based on the WZ502G Infantry Fighting Vehicle chassis, used with the NORINCO 155 mm/45 calibre PLZ45 self-propelled artillery system.

Algeria begins receiving ZCY45 battalion and ZCL45 battery command post vehicles and the GCL45 reconnaissance vehicle on WZ502G Infantry Fighting Vehicle chassis.

A version of the WZ502G provides the basis for specialised support vehicles used with the NORINCO 155 mm/45 calibre PLZ45 self-propelled artillery system. These include the ZCY45 battalion and ZCL45 battery command post vehicles and the GCL45 reconnaissance vehicle. All of these vehicles feature the raised roof line to the rear of the chassis.

Compared to its predecessor, the original WZ502 or ZBD04, it’s armor has been increased. The front of the hull and the turret can withstand hits from 30 mm rounds, the sides 14.5 mm rounds and the rear 7.62mm. It has the option of bolting on additional armor as needed.

Earlier Algeria has bought Chinese-made PLZ45 155mm self-propelled howitzer.

http://defence-blog.com/army/algeri...port-vehicles-for-plz45-artillery-system.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*FIRST LIVE FIRE BY A MEKO 200 OF THE ALGERIAN NAVY.*











*MENADEFENCE.NET*

*ALGIERS: MEETING OF THE 5X5 

















Delivery of a new batch of T90






The Algerian Navy hello carrier the Beni-Abbes




Algerian Navy super Lynx on the deck of a Meko 200AN





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*POLAND: THE AN SAIL BOAT EL MELLAH, CONCEPTORS AND CREW









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*NEW COMMAND AND CONTROL VEHICLE FOR THE PLZ 45 DELIVERED





ALGERIAN MILITARY INDUSTRY EXPO





NEW BATCH OF SU30 MKA DELIVERED 








SE.ARCH AND RESCUE HELO.






*

*C28A, AFTER A CONCLUSIVE LIVE FIRE WITH A NEW MISSILE TEST, IN THE SHORE OF ORAN






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Wow!! Algerian AF Su-30MKA (KF-49) flies over "Irkut" a/factory. At last caught in full camo. via (c) A.Korshunov

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

*Nimr 2 , showing a new tourette in full production in Algeria



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria receives eight Su-30MKI(A) multirole fighters from Russia*



(S) Alexei Korshunov / russianplanes.net
The Algerian Air Force has taken delivery of eight new Su-30MKI(A) multirole fighters from Russia.

The first eight multi-role fighters Su-30MKI(A) were delivered to Algeria from Irkutsk in a period of 15 to 30 December 2016, as per contract 2015 for the delivery of 14 of these aircraft.

Earlier, Algeria under two contracts received 44 Su-30MKI(A) – 28 aircraft under contract in 2006 worth $ 1.5 billion, set in 2007-2009, and 16 aircraft for the amount of about 0.9 Contract 2009. billion dollars. (option contract implementation by 2006), set in 2011-2012.

The Sukhoi Su-30MKI(A) (NATO reporting name: Flanker-H) is a twinjet multirole air superiority fighter developed by Russia’s Sukhoi and built for the Algerian Air Force. A variant of the Sukhoi Su-30, it is a heavy, all-weather, long-range fighter.

http://defence-blog.com/news/algeria-receives-eight-su-30mkia-multirole-fighters-from-russia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algerian Mi28 N, being tested in Russia
[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=322&v=8ec7OQu6riI[/video]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

*Further Algerian Mi-26 deliveries underway*
Thursday, 02 February 2017

Deliveries of a second batch of Mi-26T2 heavy lift helicopters to the Algerian Air Force is underway, with the aircraft seen transiting Italy.

Photos posted on Twitter show two of the aircraft, the seventh and eighth to be delivered, apparently in Italy in late January. They aircraft were seen undergoing flight testing in Russia around August last year.

The Algerian Air Force has 14 Mi-26T2s on order from Russian Helicopters, from two batches of six and eight aircraft. Deliveries began in June 2015 and are set to conclude this year. The agreement signed via Rostvertol includes training of Algerian pilots and technicians. 

The Algerian Air Force is basing its Mi-26T2s at Biskra Air Base. 

The modernised Mi-26T2 features a night vision compatible glass cockpit and improved avionics and can lift 20 tons of payload.

Russian Helicopters is also delivering 42 Mi-28NE attack helicopters to Algeria. The first six arrived in May-June 2016.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...way&catid=124:Military Helicopters&Itemid=282


----------



## T-55

Algeria Army T-90SA gun test

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

*meko A-200-AN 911* in Kiel port by Google Earth 3D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

An _Algerian_ Kilo _submarine_. Admiralty Shipyards in St Petersburg has completed the first of two Kilo class _submarines_ for the _Algerian_ Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

hello




do you like it ? our mine Hunter EL KASSEH Class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Algeria's military is very impressive. Anyone know when Algeria will start receiving it's 12 Su-34's?
Great thread BTW.


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> Algeria's military is very impressive. Anyone know when Algeria will start receiving it's 12 Su-34's?
> Great thread BTW.


Unfortunately there is no information about delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Unfortunately there is no information about delivery



Ok, thx. Looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411257815621430


----------



## Zarvan

@Ceylal Where are you man ???????


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> I am still visiting the forum, but I encounter difficulties in posting articles and pictures..So I stayed away, which made some of the insects happy to fly unmolested


Now if you are over with difficulty than post pictures otherwise I hope MODS help you out @Horus @waz and @The Eagle


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> Now if you are over with difficulty than post pictures otherwise I hope MODS help you out @Horus @waz and @The Eagle



I don't see any difficulty or an issue like such.


----------



## ezerdi2

06.05.2017
*MEKO A-200AN*
EL Moudamir 911

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

in rout via Kiel Canal to home

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## emir nissan gtr

*MEKO A-200AN*
EL Moudamir 911 in algeria


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria confirms PLZ45 acquisition*







Six PLZ45 self-propelled howitzers in a firing line during the exercise. Source: Algerie TV

The Algerian military confirmed on 22 May that it has taken delivery of Chinese-made 155 mm PLZ45 self-propelled howitzers when it released imagery showing them being used during an exercise.

A photograph and video of six PLZ45s firing were released during a visit by chief-of staff Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaid Salah to the Fourth Military Region. The Ministry of National Defence (MDN) said that Lt Gen Salah oversaw a tactical exercise that included units from the 41st Armoured Brigade in the In Amenas area close to the Libyan border.

Photographs of covered PLZ howitzers being transported in Algeria emerged in January 2014. It was unclear from the photographs whether they were PLZ45s or longer-barrel PLZ52s.

Kuwait and Saudi Arabia have previously acquired PLZ45s, but there are no known foreign users of the PLZ52.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*





The exercise also featured upgraded Panhard M3 APCs. (Algerie TV)




To read the full article, Client Login
(156 of 243 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/70806/algeria-confirms-plz45-acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Algerian Air Force Mig-25

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

T-55 said:


> Algerian Air Force Mig-25


They kept in a superior shape and prolonged their usable life for another 2 decades..


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868521974313738240

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Algerian self-propelled artillery systems












































https://www.menadefense.net/2017/07/01/vers-nouveau-chemin-lindustrie-militaire-algerienne/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

T-55 said:


> Algerian self-propelled artillery systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/2017/07/01/vers-nouveau-chemin-lindustrie-militaire-algerienne/



Are they all made in designed and made in Algeria ??? @Ceylal


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Are they all made in designed and made in Algeria ??? @Ceylal


Everything but the field guns..They are old Russian field guns given a new life..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Paratroopers public show , 5 july Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Le Booty

ezerdi2 said:


> Paratroopers public show , 5 july Independence Day
> ​



You must be thinking this is so cool and badass, but it's awkwardly retarded and pointless if you saw some other country's military doing this sht you would be making fun of it lmao


----------



## Ceylal

Le Booty said:


> You must be thinking this is so cool and badass, but it's awkwardly retarded and pointless if you saw some other country's military doing this sht you would be making fun of it lmao


Don't you need to celebrate the trashing that Anzar gave to your gendarmes, that were incapable of defending the small island Persil, 200 yards from your shores..
For the guys you are making fun of, are really a tough cookies to brake, for your case to swallow...


----------



## Le Booty

You are so delusional lol, thinking this un-effective bullcrap actually proves anything?? you can see any homeless street performers doing this same sht even better,.. what is it even effective for?? that's what the easy-to-break armies tend to do to hide incompetency ... not much different from the Saudi military shows,.. doing the same useless and totally un-effective sht, look them up on YT you will find hundreds of videos for the "tough Saudi cookies" doing this fancy beauty queen sht and even more...


----------



## Ceylal

Le Booty said:


> You are so delusional lol, thinking this un-effective bullcrap actually proves anything?? you can see any homeless street performers doing this same sht even better,.. what is it even effective for?? that's what the easy-to-break armies tend to do to hide incompetency ... not much different from the Saudi military shows,.. doing the same useless and totally un-effective sht, look them up on YT you will find hundreds of videos for the "tough Saudi cookies" doing this fancy beauty queen sht and even more...


Well what is your pedale VI , waiting to instaure his big Moroccan dream, since these young men are street performers?


----------



## ezerdi2

*El-mellah 938* New Sailing school ship for Algerian navy












*Su-30MKA
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ezerdi2

*T-90









*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Le Booty

Those T-90's will get booty raped by Moroccan tank crews easily keep getting more of them, bigger blow for us to deliver


----------



## JKangoroo

Le Booty said:


> Those T-90's will get booty raped by Moroccan tank crews easily keep getting more of them, bigger blow for us to deliver


Does morocco have even tanks ???


----------



## Ceylal

Le Booty said:


> Those T-90's will get booty raped by Moroccan tank crews easily keep getting more of them, bigger blow for us to deliver


Yes we know that the reason Algeria bought them..to make the Makhzen happy...and their octogenarians armed forces...Ecoute pedale, Morocco is living on borrowing time, the day after Bouteflika [Morocco'sprotector ]get dumped in an unnamed grave in the sea, that the day we let loose the Polisario on your asses, gather your babouches, flags and the book of the Koran and head North while you got time...If you loiter any longer, you find those 3items shoved so deep in your behind that you wouldn't find a vet to pull them out!


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> *T-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice tank. The T90 has a low profile compared to the other big western tanks. This Algerian one has some nice hardware and sensors on top of the turret too.


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice tank. The T90 has a low profile compared to the other big western tanks. This Algerian one has some nice hardware and sensors on top of the turret too.


Algeria bought these while a India was encountering tremendous problems With their.Algeria's choices of hardware and software made the the T90 A one of the best ever delivered by the Russians.


----------



## ezerdi2

*live fire launch/test of the Saab RBS anti ship missile by MEKO A-200 frigate they used an Osa II missile boat as target









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Domestically-built Rais Hassen Barbiar (807) delivered to Algerian Navy August 8th at Oran.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria confirms Buk delivery*






A collage published in the August 2017 issue of included an image of a Buk-M2 TELAR on a MZKT 6922 6x6 wheeled vehicle. Source: El-Djeich

Algeria's acquisition of Buk-M2E surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems has effectively been confirmed by the August issue of the People's National Army's (ANP) _El-Djeich_magazine.

The publication included an article covering the 'Majd 2017' exercise held in July, which was supported by a collage of Algerian military equipment – including a transporter erector launcher and radar (TELAR) vehicle from a Buk-M2 system, seen launching a 9M317-series missile.

The story did not mention the SAM system, which was mounted on a Belarusian-made MZKT 6922 6x6 wheeled vehicle instead of the tracked carriers used by most other Buk operators, including Egypt and Syria.

No Buks featured in earlier coverage of the 'Majd 2017' exercise, which was carried out by the 3rd Military Region that is responsible for defending much of Algeria's border with Morocco.

Russian business newspaper _Kommersant_ reported – without citing a source – in April 2016 that deliveries of Buk-M2E systems and Mi-28NE attack helicopters to Algeria would begin that year, under a contract signed in 2013. Algeria displayed its Mi-28NEs for the first time in August 2016.

NPP Start, a Russian company that manufactures specialised vehicles for air defence systems, announced in November 2015 that it had begun to ship Buk components to an unidentified foreign customer under a contract signed in 2013.




To read the full article, Client Login
(213 of 274 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/73123/algeria-confirms-buk-delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Algeria bought from Russia *TOS-1A

*"Omsktransmash" delivered of the heavy flamethrower system TOS-1A to Algeria. Voyennoy.RF was told about by a source at the enterprise during the international military-technical forum "Army-2017".The purchase by Algeria of TOS-1A was also confirmed by a source in the NPO Splav, which creates ammunition for the rocket launcher system. He did not specify the number of units purchased.
http://военное.рф/2017/ФорумАрмия313/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Barmaley

Signed contract for 300 BMPT-72 




https://www.menadefense.net/2017/09/09/bmpt-72-algerie-debut-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ceylal

Barmaley said:


> Signed contract for 300 BMPT-72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/2017/09/09/bmpt-72-algerie-debut-2018/


Several units have been already delivered..part of an order of 300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Ceylal said:


> Several units have been already delivered..part of an order of 300


@Ceylal Is this order - true? Hard to believe.


----------



## Barmaley

Acording to some sources Algeria recieved four systems of Iskander-M SRBM.




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2841055.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

vostok said:


> @Ceylal Is this order - true? Hard to believe.


It is true..I'll post a link ..



Barmaley said:


> Acording to some sources Algeria recieved four systems of Iskander-M SRBM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2841055.html


Old news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

Su-30MKA Flankers N°605/607 - Irkut - Irkutsk Sep.2017








New report Algeria is operationg the Rezonans-NE Stealth Air Target Early Warning Radar
source : goo.gl/BD4jXU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> New report Algeria is operationg the Rezonans-NE Stealth Air Target Early Warning Radar
> source : goo.gl/BD4jXU



This thing is the craziest I've seen to date. Would love to know how effective the 1,100 km range is with all the clutter such a range would pick up. Very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> This thing is the craziest I've seen to date. Would love to know how effective the 1,100 km range is with all the clutter such a range would pick up. Very interesting.







it will make the Egyptian tubs and all the Arizona desert junk's wonder useless..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> it will make the Egyptian tubs and all the Arizona desert junk's wonder useless..



This is the best reply you could come up with? Yet another obsessive and hateful remark about Egypt? You can't help yourself, can you? Here I am actually praising what appears to be quite an impressive piece of Russian technology in Algeria (among several others I've spoken about on this thread which doesn't appear to have much interest unfortunately) and all you can come up with is a childish, elementary-school insult instead of providing some decent, technical information or discussion? Shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ezerdi2

*Pantsyr-S1 * class formation















* Buk-M2E *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKRAMOV

Soon El Mellah In Algeria

On October 21, 2017 in Gdansk, a ceremony was held for the transfer to the Navy of Algeria of the large sailing-motor training ship El Mellah, built by the Polish shipbuilding and shiprepairing enterprise Remontowa Shipbuilding SA (onboard number "938", the name means "Sailor").

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKRAMOV

Still Talking About Navy...

News About New Kilo's Submarine Torpedo From JSC Tactical Missiles Corporation.
TE-02 Torpedo And UGST Torpedo.

The Gidropribor concern will present at least two versatile torpedoes at the upcoming International Maritime Defense Show 2017: the electric telecontrolled TE-2 and the deep-water homing UGST, reported press-service of JSC Tactical Missiles Corporation, the concern’s parent company. These torpedoes can be exported to Indian, Vietnamese and Algerian navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

*Nato and Algeria to develop explosives detection system*

*Nato Science for Peace and Security (SPS) Programme has partnered with Algeria to design and develop a detection system that will provide protection against threats posed by terrorists.

The multi-year research project will involve participation from Université Savoie Mont Blanc in France, Ecole Militaire Polytechnique in Algeria and KTH Royal Institute of Technology in Sweden.

A terahertz (THz) imaging and detection system able to detect hazardous objects such as concealed weapons or explosives will be developed as part of the scientific cooperation initiative.

Université Savoie Mont Blanc professor Jean-Louis Coutaz said: “THz frequency range is a scientific field that has seen rapid technological advances and growth in interest for its potential application in a number of domains, ranging from security, imaging, detection, and product inspection to chemical spectroscopy, astronomy, telecommunication, material characterisation and medical applications.”

The new system will be initially installed at the Ecole Militaire Polytechnique of Bordj El Barhri in Algeria.

Senior SPS and Partnership Cooperation advisor Dr Deniz Beten said: “This SPS project, for the first time, will provide terahertz imaging capabilities for Algeria. This will enable scientific research in this field, fostering a generation of young scientists from Algeria.”

In addition to providing technological solutions to support the fight against terrorism, the SPS project will contribute to Nato’s efforts to project stability beyond alliance borders.

Swedish professor Fredrik Laurell said: “By building expert networks, north to south, this activity will help to develop scientific skills and technology to counter emerging threats.”





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@AKRAMOV is that you in your avatar?


----------



## AKRAMOV

Gomig-21 said:


> @AKRAMOV is that you in your avatar?


No, Just A Picture


----------



## Gomig-21

AKRAMOV said:


> No, Just A Picture



Ah, ok. Welcome, BTW.


----------



## AKRAMOV

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok. Welcome, BTW.


Thanks, It's an Honnor To Be Here, I Just Seek For A Post About The Russian Sam Systems And How To Combine Them With One Unit Of Command, Help Me


----------



## Gomig-21

Looks like the Algerian Mi-28N is getting new avionics suite upgrade.


----------



## AKRAMOV

Wow This is New One?















[/QUOTE]
Ne


Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like the Algerian Mi-218N is getting new avionics suite upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

AKRAMOV said:


> Thanks, It's an Honnor To Be Here, I Just Seek For A Post About The Russian Sam Systems And How To Combine Them With One Unit Of Command, Help Me



You mean start a new thread strictly about Algerian SAM systems?


----------



## AKRAMOV

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean start a new thread strictly about Algerian SAM systems?


No, I'm Asking About Russian Systems, Algerian Will Be A Sample Of Russian Way Sure, may Be This Post Had Published Before In This Website.

so the old Avionics has been changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

AKRAMOV said:


> No, I'm Asking About Russian Systems, Algerian Will Be A Sample Of Russian Way Sure, may Be This Post Had Published Before In This Website.



I see. You need to go to "Russian Defense Forum," there are many excellent threads about all specific Russian equipment such as Air Force, Navy etc. There is one for Air Defense System here: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russian-air-defence-systems-photos-videos-discussion.414940/

Take a look and see if this is what you're looking for. Then if you go to the top of that page, you can click "Russian Defense Forum" and all the Russian threads will be available for you. Let me know if that's what you're looking for.



AKRAMOV said:


> so the old Avionics has been changed



It looks like it yes, and the old avionics were not bad anyway! lol Looks like the new displays are "Touch Screen," very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

Gomig-21 said:


> I see. You need to go to "Russian Defense Forum," there are many excellent threads about all specific Russian equipment such as Air Force, Navy etc. There is one for Air Defense System here: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russian-air-defence-systems-photos-videos-discussion.414940/
> 
> Take a look and see if this is what you're looking for. Then if you go to the top of that page, you can click "Russian Defense Forum" and all the Russian threads will be available for you. Let me know if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it yes, and the old avionics were not bad anyway! lol Looks like the new displays are "Touch Screen," very nice.



Wow, This Is So Good, Any News About Details Of This Upgrade Avionics
This Is The Old One


----------



## fachfouch

Zarvan said:


>


tunisian and algerian navy in morjan sea drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> tunisian and algerian navy in morjan sea drill



More from that Tunisian & Algerian drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Algeria is buying attack helicopters and Frigates and Corvettes and Fighter Jets. But still no new Assault Rifle or a soldier and optics


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Beautiful docks and ships and landscape. Looks like navy inspection went well.



Zarvan said:


> Algeria is buying attack helicopters and Frigates and Corvettes and Fighter Jets. But still no new Assault Rifle or a soldier and optics



What about special forces? Are they using Ak's only also?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Beautiful docks and ships and landscape. Looks like navy inspection went well.
> 
> 
> 
> What about special forces? Are they using Ak's only also?



thx dude, unfortunately our special forces still using aks i dont know why we dont buy west rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> thx dude, unfortunately our special forces still using aks i dont know why we dont buy west rifles



I'm willing to bet this will change very soon, the way the Algerian military is buying things in the last few years. SF will get something new and excellent ISA. It's only a matter of time. Field army can keep the AKs nothing wrong with that, but SFs definitely need something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Only weapons that can replace AK is modern verson of AK...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Su-30MKA


























When El Melah was under construction.'
















Algerian Mi-28N testing in Russia.








































Mi-26






CASA 295M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sweet Su-30MKA of AAF carrying what looks like a single Kh-58.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

masud said:


> Only weapons that can replace AK is modern verson of AK...........


That's true..........................
*"Perfection is Achieved Not When There Is Nothing More to Add, But When There Is Nothing Left to Take Away"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ss22

L’Algérie achète des MLRS SR5






















Croisé sur une route aujourd’hui, un convoi de lance roquettes multiples chinois SR5 multicalibres, en cours de livraison à l’armée algérienne. Deux véhicules apparaissent sur la photo mais le convoi comporterait des dizaines de véhicules similaires.
Le SR5 est un système mobile chinois de lacement de roquettes de 122 ou de 220 mm construit par NORINCO. Il dispose de deux paniers de roquettes indépendant pouvant tirer chacun 20 roquettes de 122 mm ou 6 de 220 mm. Le SR5 a la capacité de tirer des roquettes guidées Fire Dragon 4 de 122mm, qui disposent d’un système de navigation inertiel ou GPS d’une portée de 40 Km avec une précision de 25 m. Idem pour les roquettes King Dragon 60 de 220 mm qui disposent d’une tête à guidage terminal laser d’une précision de 3m ou d’un système de navigation automatique GPS ou inertiel, le tout avec une portée maximale de 70 Km.
Ce système, commercialisé à partir de 2013 a été exporté vers le Vénézuela et Bahrain. L’Algérie dispose déjà d’une gamme de MLRS comprenant le BM 21 Grad de 122 Mm monté sur châssis Sonacom ou Ural et le BM 30 Smerch de 300 Mm. C’est le premier MLRS chinois à entrer en service dans l’armée algérienne.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur The Uzbek Tiger

Excellent thread, may God watch over Algeria.


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> Sweet Su-30MKA of AAF carrying what looks like a single Kh-58.







6:10







Apparently, Algerian made purchase involved all of Su-30's armaments 

Air-to-air missiles:
R-27R/ER/T/ET/P
R-73E
RVV-AE

Air-to-surface missiles:
Kh-29T/L
Kh-59M/ME

Anti-ship missiles:
Kh-31A

Anti-radiation missiles:
Kh-31P

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Yak-130












mohammad45 said:


> 6:10
> 
> 
> Apparently, Algerian made purchase involved all of Su-30's armaments
> 
> Air-to-air missiles:
> R-27R/ER/T/ET/P
> R-73E
> RVV-AE
> 
> Air-to-surface missiles:
> Kh-29T/L
> Kh-59M/ME
> 
> Anti-ship missiles:
> Kh-31A
> 
> Anti-radiation missiles:
> Kh-31P



I looked up their list of air to ground missiles here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_Air_Force

Kh-58
Kh-31P
Kh-29
Kh-59ME
Kh-25
The one in the pic looks closest to the Kh-58 so I figured that was it, with the larger fins. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kh-58



mohammad45 said:


> Apparently, Algerian made purchase involved all of Su-30's armament



How many Su-30's is Iran going to buy when the sanctions are lifted? Any rumors yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> How many Su-30's is Iran going to buy when the sanctions are lifted? Any rumors yet?


Based on the rumors, Iran wants , if i'm not wrong ToT , i mean , we are gonna buy it with license production in Iran. A source in Persian noted that Iran will buy almost 200-300 fighters that about half of them will be produced inside Iran.
Depends on our negotiating team and their bargaining for a better deal. Should mind US pressure on Russian industries during the negotiations that can affect the final deal.

But for sure with or without ToT, Iran will buy the SM version of SU-30 family.
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/553441/امضای-قرارداد-خرید-سوخو-30-از-روسیه-تا-پایان-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> Based on the rumors, Iran wants , if i'm not wrong ToT , i mean , we are gonna buy it with license production in Iran. A source in Persian noted that Iran will buy almost 200-300 fighters that about half of them will be produced inside Iran.
> Depends on our negotiating team and their bargaining for a better deal. Should mind US pressure on Russian industries during the negotiations that can affect the final deal.
> 
> But for sure with or without ToT, Iran will buy the SM version of SU-30 family.
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/553441/امضای-قرارداد-خرید-سوخو-30-از-روسیه-تا-پایان-2016



That's a lot of AC. It will be interesting to see the ToT part of the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a lot of AC. It will be interesting to see the ToT part of the deal.


Iran has already some local plans sir,
Examples are F-313 (users of this forum made fun of it's progress but it's a nice platform after all), Saeqeh-1-2, Shafaq, Borhan, etc and we have reached the technology of producing turbojet engines which can be upgraded to the turbofans in the near future (As former DM said, 2-3 years), called Owj-engine :
https://www.defenceaviation.com/2016/09/meet-owj-irans-first-indigenous-fighter-jet-engine.html
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/meet-owj-irans-first-indigenous-fighter-jet-engine.474439/

So Russia has to offer an interesting deal btw


----------



## AKRAMOV

a new patch for L39 became l39CW

“Based on big existing fleet and our approach of supporting L-39s users and building business relationships with them, we developed a package, available for the customers to improve operating capabilities by new engine and also new avionics,” said Giuseppe Giordo, president of Aero Vodochody.

The L-39CW is the latest in a long list of L-39 variants that includes the recently launched L-39NG. First unveiled at the 2014 Farnborough International Airshow, the L-39NG features the same FJ44-4M engine as the L-39CW, as well as other improvements. The main differentiator between the L-39CW and L-39NG appears to be that the former offers upgrades to existing airframes, while the latter is a new-build solution that offers some additional enhancements.

algeria egypt Ethiopia Libya Sudan Tunisia Syria Yemen potential custommers.

from janes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> Iran has already some local plans sir,



Oh I know, I'm very familiar with what's been going on in Iran for many years.



mohammad45 said:


> Examples are F-313 (users of this forum made fun of it's progress but it's a nice platform after all)



Well, until it gets off the ground, it deserves to be made fun of to be perfectly honest with you (and I'm not saying this to insult you or Iranian innovation or anything like that), it's the overwhelming sentiment and for good reason. Get it off the ground and flying and doing loops and landings and everyone will tuck their tails and shut up. Until then...



mohammad45 said:


> So Russia has to offer an interesting deal btw



Good, I hope so. It's long overdue to modernize that fleet. Should also look at China's J-10B and get in line for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Algerian SR5 rocket launchers spotted*


Algeria’s National People’s Army (ANP) appears to have acquired Norinco SR5 multiple rocket launchers (MRLs).

The MENA Defense website published photographs on 19 November showing two SR5s on transporters that were purportedly part of a convoy carrying newly delivered systems in Algeria.

The SR5 carries two pods that can fire either 122 mm (20 per pod) or 220 mm (six per pod) rockets. Bahrain is the only other confirmed export customer to date, although Venezuela reportedly also operates the system.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(104 of 145 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/75910/algerian-sr5-rocket-launchers-spotted

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

Oldies Mig 21F-13 in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Oldies Mig 21F-13 in 1967



That was not a good year for us...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gomig-21 said:


> That was not a good year for us...



Bit of an understatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

https://www.ttu.fr/rupture-isr-bss/

Condensed :
The launch on December 17th 2017 of Algeria's first communication satellite is a game changer.
As for its brother Paksat 1R, Alcomsat 1 is a Dong Fang Hong 4 derivative with a 588 kg payload
good for 15 years and carrying 33 transponders in both Ku & Ka bandwidths and X, UHF and EHF.

This will change things by allowing Tacsat for commandos and opening the armed drones era for Alger.
Prospective buys for the latter are the CH-4 and Wing Loong from China or the Yabhon-R from the UAE.
​Tay transl. /short version.

This makes Algeria the major ISR player amongst locals
to Egypt to the East and much further even to the South.

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice shot of Algerian IL-76 coming in for a landing. What a monster. I wish Egypt would pick up 3 or 4 of these and use them for A2A refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> thx dude, unfortunately our special forces still using aks i dont know why we dont buy west rifles


Not true...special forces are equipped differently with interchangeable weaponry...They choice of weaponry is dictated by the type of mission they are conducting..
For the grunts, AKs are the norm and they are not going to change in the foreseeable future..


----------



## ezerdi2

Ceylal said:


> Not true...special forces are equipped differently with interchangeable weaponry...They choice of weaponry is dictated by the type of mission they are conducting..
> For the grunts, AKs are the norm and they are not going to change in the foreseeable future..



The army does not want to show anything as usual 

Results of counter-terrorist/organized crime operations for the year of 2017 in the latest edition of El-Djeich magazine
91 terrorists killed, 40 arrested, 30 surrendered & 6 corpses found
214 individuals providing assistance arrested 
423 shelters & 9 bomb workshops & 1284 explosive devices of various types destroyed
Weapons and ammunition seized include 63 MMG/HMG, 288 AKs, 263 rifles, 26 handguns, 16 rocket launch pads, 16 artisanal cannons/mortar launchers ("habhab"), 5 mortar launchers, 179456 rounds, 256 mags, 53 ammo boxes, 38 ammo belts & other materiel

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> The army does not want to show anything as usual
> 
> Results of counter-terrorist/organized crime operations for the year of 2017 in the latest edition of El-Djeich magazine
> 91 terrorists killed, 40 arrested, 30 surrendered & 6 corpses found
> 214 individuals providing assistance arrested
> 423 shelters & 9 bomb workshops & 1284 explosive devices of various types destroyed
> Weapons and ammunition seized include 63 MMG/HMG, 288 AKs, 263 rifles, 26 handguns, 16 rocket launch pads, 16 artisanal cannons/mortar launchers ("habhab"), 5 mortar launchers, 179456 rounds, 256 mags, 53 ammo boxes, 38 ammo belts & other materiel



Great work! Crush those cretins without any mercy! 



Ceylal said:


> Not true...special forces are equipped differently with interchangeable weaponry...They choice of weaponry is dictated by the type of mission they are conducting..
> For the grunts, AKs are the norm and they are not going to change in the foreseeable future..



If there was anything other than the AK, we would've seen it for sure! Not a single pic or litterature of any other assault rifle acquired or produced. Pics or it never happened!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

AK caliber 7.62 in urban areas that poses security problems (crosses the walls), 5.56 NATO or Russian is better adapted to the close combat or from house to house, even the Russian FS use the Russian 5.56

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Merci Ezerdi for providing that listing! post # 2396

Point in case, Algeria is more upfront than most about
the details of its forces' operations. Very honest!  

Bonjour chez vous, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Great work! Crush those cretins without any mercy!
> 
> 
> 
> If there was anything other than the AK, we would've seen it for sure! Not a single pic or litterature of any other assault rifle acquired or produced. Pics or it never happened!


@Gomig-21 , Algerian army is not Americanized like yours, she is an army of action and its wannabe ennemis fears her, she doesn’t dwell in publicity to impress ...She has a country to protect, and with 7 unstable borders, not one of them has been molested to this day...


----------



## AKRAMOV

a verified Photo From algerian TV shows VP-6 tracked armoured vehicle From NORINCO with PLZ-45 bataillon.
as we know VP-6 don't belong to PLZ-45 Bataillon because Standard PLZ45 battalion consists of 3 batteries, each with 6 PLZ45 self-propelled gun-howitzers (SPGH) and 6 PCZ45 ammunition support vehicles (ASV). Each battery has a battery command post and 3 battery reconnaissance vehicles (BRV), both of which are based on the Type 85 APC. These are supported by W653A armoured recovery vehicles, 704-1 artillery locating and fire correction radar, 702-D meteorological radar, and fire support maintenance vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

What Sunni Nato will be facing in Mali
[video]




*TIME FOR THE TRUTH: ALGERIAN MEKO WILL SOON TEST ITS WEAPONRY*




 
German press reported the departure of the military test ship" Planet" to the port of Oran to test the armaments of the two frigates Meko class recently acquired by Algeria.

The Planet catamaran is NATO's most modern military research ship, its role is in the testing of torpedo launchers and counter-torpedo systems. It is also used to measure the salinity, heat and acoustics of the different layers of water and detects the formation of the thermocline, a true sound insulation zone allowing submarines to avoid passive detection systems.

It is likely that the tests will involve the participation of Kilo submarines .
The arrival of the research vessel Planet will sign the entry into service of the frigates.

Menadefence.

[video]




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKRAMOV

Unverified Photo as Usally From Algerian TV.
At The Visit Of Defence Minister To Blida Base, An Armored Vehicule Very similar To Rheinmetall Boxer CRV "In The Last Of The Line"
I Think, It's A Prototype To Start The Local َAssembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

AKRAMOV said:


> Unverified Photo as Usally From Algerian TV.
> At The Visit Of Defence Minister To Blida Base, An Armored Vehicule Very similar To Rheinmetall Boxer CRV "In The Last Of The Line"
> I Think, It's A Prototype To Start The Local َAssembly.


I didn't catch the news?
What?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

Congratulations To Algeria
Official Picture From Algerian TV
Rheinmetall Boxer CRV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

AKRAMOV said:


> Congratulations To Algeria
> Official Picture From Algerian TV
> Rheinmetall Boxer CRV.



What is the story behind it?
Manufacturing on the line? or just imports?
How many? Price? etc...


----------



## AKRAMOV

No Official Yet, I Think It's A Prototype For The Line Of Assembly After Closing The Line Of Fox2.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AKRAMOV

Mena Defense website Confirms Algeria's possession of the Iskandar tactical system in 2017 And The futur entrance of RG31 Agrab MK2 Mortar From South Africa.

From Mena defense Website

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AKRAMOV

A new parachutes for Algerian RPCs, it's T11 from Airbone Systems USA, Also Intruder RA-1 For Special Forces.
From Mena Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AKRAMOV

*Mystery surrounds Algeria’s three ISR Gulfstream 550s*

Mystery continues to surround the Algerian Air Force’s USD1.1 billion deal for three intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR)-configured Gulfstream 550 aircraft.

The contract, brokered by the Algerian armed forces’ Joint Chief of Staff, General Ahmed Gaid Salah, was signed with aerospace giant Raytheon in late 2015, yet more than two years later the work appears to have stalled.

Raytheon outsourced the Algerian business to US-owned Field Aerospace, based at Will Rogers World Airport in Oklahoma. This is where the three Gulfstream 550s – N543RN (serial number 5543), N546RN (5546), and N550RN (5550; ex-N750GA) – are currently housed. Field’s past work has involved the KC-10 and KC-135 tankers operated by the US Air Force (USAF), but the company also states on its website it is an ISR systems integrator.

From Janes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

Algeria/Niger border

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

AKRAMOV said:


> The contract, brokered by the Algerian armed forces’ Joint Chief of Staff, General Ahmed Gaid Salah, was signed with aerospace giant Raytheon in late 2015, yet more than two years later the work appears to have stalled.



So why has it stalled? Is it connected to the orange-haired baboon Trump cutting the $17 million in aid to Algeria?

Those Gulfstreams are superb.


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> So why has it stalled? Is it connected to the orange-haired baboon Trump cutting the $17 million in aid to Algeria?
> 
> Those Gulfstreams are superb.



Very nice acquisition but it seems a little weird that the US sells us a strategic equipment, seen the users of this device is the "US allied"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> So why has it stalled? Is it connected to the orange-haired baboon Trump cutting the $17 million in aid to Algeria?.


First of all Algeria doen’t Receive any aid from the US, 
Second A Republican admistration is always pro Algeria..
Third, the delays were due to Algeria’s needs and equipment to be embarked modified to be compatible with implementation of new space technologies that Algeria operates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> First of all Algeria doen’t Receive any aid from the US,



Take a look.

https://www.foreignassistance.gov/explore/country/Algeria


----------



## JKangoroo

I am about to post some Infrastructure Projects of algeria cuz this thread consist just of military Infrastructure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

Nothing Yet, Until Now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Take a look.
> 
> https://www.foreignassistance.gov/explore/country/Algeria


It says “peace and security”for an amount of $1,8 million, that what US forces from Africom , spent in training with Algerian troops, that is not money given to Algeria..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ss22

Ceylal said:


> It says “peace and security”for an amount of $1,8 million, that what US forces from Africom , spent in training with Algerian troops, that is not money given to Algeria..


I understand them ; its very hard for them to be a Men like algerians ....................



Ceylal said:


> It says “peace and security”for an amount of $1,8 million, that what US forces from Africom , spent in training with Algerian troops, that is not money given to Algeria..


we never asked money and we will never do it ; "die as a men or die trying..... "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

AKRAMOV said:


> Nothing Yet, Until Now.
> View attachment 453407



I think is was because Trump suspended it over the Jerusalem vote. That's good, though. I wish the same happens to Egypt TBH. Tell him to keep it! 



Ceylal said:


> It says “peace and security”for an amount of $1,8 million, that what US forces from Africom , spent in training with Algerian troops, that is not money given to Algeria..



No it doesn't. This is the first line:
_
U.S. bilateral foreign assistance to Algeria is designed to strengthen Algeria's capability to combat terrorism and crime and build institutions in a rule of law framework that can further contribute to the security and stability of the nation and the region. Regional and centrally managed assistance aims to strengthen Algeria's business climate by assisting Algerian government efforts to modernize trade, fiscal, and monetary policies, and strengthen civil society._

Then there is this: http://www.ansamed.info/ansamed/en/...lem_2a3714d4-0fb0-4416-9126-a02eff58a7fb.html
_
However, Algeria's vote against Trump's decision has pushed the number 1 at the White House into suspending this financial aid," it continues. Echorouk reports that support to "other sectors including 12 million dollars in humanitarian aid and 4 million" in support to civil society has also been suspended._



ss22 said:


> I understand them ; its very hard for them to be a Men like algerians ....................



Calm down and no need for insults, we're having an adult discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> I think is was because Trump suspended it over the Jerusalem vote. That's good, though. I wish the same happens to Egypt TBH. Tell him to keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. This is the first line:
> _
> U.S. bilateral foreign assistance to Algeria is designed to strengthen Algeria's capability to combat terrorism and crime and build institutions in a rule of law framework that can further contribute to the security and stability of the nation and the region. Regional and centrally managed assistance aims to strengthen Algeria's business climate by assisting Algerian government efforts to modernize trade, fiscal, and monetary policies, and strengthen civil society._
> 
> Then there is this: http://www.ansamed.info/ansamed/en/...lem_2a3714d4-0fb0-4416-9126-a02eff58a7fb.html
> _
> However, Algeria's vote against Trump's decision has pushed the number 1 at the White House into suspending this financial aid," it continues. Echorouk reports that support to "other sectors including 12 million dollars in humanitarian aid and 4 million" in support to civil society has also been suspended._
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down and no need for insults, we're having an adult discussion.


I say it again, Algeria doesn’t receive any funds from the US..The Algerian stand on Jerusalem and the Palestinian didn’t start with Trump...And Trump hasn’t change the Republican opinion on Algeria..They were, are and still pro Algeria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Special defense: press sources, Algeria rejects offer to buy French weapons
_Algiers, 09 Feb 15:00 - (Agenzia Nova)_- The Algerian army refuses to buy French weapons despite some offers prevented by the companies Airbus and Dassault Aviation. According to the local information website "Algerie Patriotic" (owned by the former Defense Minister's son, Khaled Nezzar), in fact, the French companies Airbus Helicopters, Airbus Défense and Space and Dassault Aviation have proposed to the Algerian authorities a range of their products , exploiting the decision of the Algerian Defense Ministry to increase spending on the purchase of military equipment. A proposal to this effect would have been presented during the visit of a delegation of the French Economic Movement (Medaf), which is on the 7th of February, visiting the North African country for a three-day visit. According to the sources of "Algerie Patriotic", however, the Algerian authorities rejected the offer for "historical reasons" which divide France from its former colony. In fact, since the independence of 5 July 1962, the Algerian authorities have always refused to collaborate with their French counterparts on a sensitive issue such as that of defense. In 2017, Algeria was the largest buyer of German weapons with a total of 1.36 billion euros. (Wing)
© Nova Agency - Restricted reproduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/























__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKRAMOV

New Version Of T-90 Already Have by Algeria Revealed 
T90 SA + TBM-S System = T90 SKA

Contains TBM-S From Thales : Tactical Battlefield Management Systems

Key Features

Provides automatised reporting and graphical orders dissemination
Integrated to secure data communications, IP interfaces for otehrs ccommunications media, peripheral interface for sensors displays
Reconnaissance, Surveillance, and Target Acquisition capabilites
Post mission debriefing and Analysis After Review
Main Characteristics


Integrated vehicule station for sharing situational awareness
Adapt and customize functionalities to roles and missions
Scalable from battalion to dismounted soldier
Mission preparation package with relevant cartography tools (raster, vector, 3D modelling and embedded simulation)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JKangoroo

http://english.cscec.com/Overseas58/OverseasDevelopments/201406/2545614.html

Algerias new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

https://www.archdaily.com/559390/bu...signs-algerian-parliament-around-a-vast-plaza

Bureau Architecture Méditerranée has unveiled the design for the new Parliament of Algeria, a complex including buildings for the People's National Assembly, the National Council (Senate), the Chamber (Congress), and a residence for legislators. The buildings are organized around a large public plaza, "a symbolic gathering place for the free people who give the republic its legitimacy and authority," on a site that connects the historic and modern parts of the city.

Save this picture!

The western entrance to the plaza is flanked by the Parliamentary Assembly and the National Council - the Algerian Parliament's lower and upper chambers, respectively - which form a "monumental gate" at the plaza's entrance. Terminating the plaza at the Eastern end is the Congress building, given pride of place for its role in bringing both chambers together, but also for its role in hosting international delegations, following the Algerian custom of offering guests an honoured place.

Save this picture!

Each of the three buildings is laid out in a similar fashion, with their respective chambers located at the heart of the building, and adding a symbolic dome to the Algiers skyline. In the case of the Congress building, this dome is a skeletal structure covering an open air terrace which sits atop the chamber itself. Around the central chambers are located the offices, meeting rooms and lobbies required for an effective government. Located on the outside edges of the buildings, these rooms benefit from views of the city.

Save this picture!

The facades of the buildings are composed of glass, shielded by ceramic and concrete mouchrabiehs which echo the traditional Arabic architecture of the city. Around the edges of the complex, and in courtyards within the buildings, lush gardens with abundant water features also reflect the traditional city.

Save this picture!

Architects

Bureau Architecture Méditerranée

Location

Algiers 16000, Algeria

Project Managers

Frédéric Roustan, Yassine Alliche

Design Team

Sergii Mitaki, Ievgen Grytsenko, Laura Marchepoil, Guillermo Pando de Prado, Jean Christophe Jodry, David Fromain, Olivier Vanel, Jonathan Tourtois, Antony Longerey, Louise Catin, Thérésa Topouka


Client

People's Democratic Republic of Algeria

Area

220000.0 sqm

Project Year

2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.architecturelist.com/201...l-menia-constantine-algeria-by-exp-lemay/amp/



The New City Of El-Menia, Constantine,
Algeria / by Exp + Lemay

After a global competition, the joint venture formed by exp, Canadian firm of multidisciplinary consultants, and lemay, one of the most important integrated design services firms in Canada, has made history in Quebec industry by winning an international competition launched by the Agence de gestion et de régulation foncière urbaine de la Wilaya de Constantine in Algeria. This competition aimed at the realisation of a major project in the city of Constantine, Algeria, of approximately $ 2.4 billion ($ 2.4B), including $1.57 billion ($1.57B) devoted to the residential sector.

After the contest, Algerian government officials confirmed the awarding of this contract to the Canadian team made up of the joint venture of firms exp and lemay. The urban concept, created by the exp and lemay team, was chosen unanimously by the jury. Their winning proposal stood out for its excellence, its relevance, its originality and its audacity; its competitors consisted of international firms from Europe, Asia, America and Africa.

Partner creation and director of lemay’s urban design studio, Michel Lauzon, described how the future area of El-Menia will be a multifunctional and autonomous urban agglomeration on a 47-hectare plateau directly in front of the heritage city of Constantine, the third-most important city in Algeria, and the future cultural capital of the Arab world in 2015, located some 431 km east of Algiers. He added that the proposal, “Once upon a time in El-Menia”, stands out for its unique visual signature that will be visible on the walls and pathways in the old city, a gem of the World Heritage.

Donald Bonsant, associate urban planner and senior director of exp’s design, urban planning and sustainable development department in Quebec explained, for his part, that this prized mandate involves the planning and development of a new neighbourhood, and fits within a distinctive World Heritage global development plan. The design mandate granted to the joint venture includes design of main buildings and typologies as well as public spaces and traffic networks.

Design and Cultural Approach
Developed according to sustainable development principles, the main intention of the concept proposal is two-fold: create a rich and diversified living environment and mark the territory with an urban configuration that lives up to the mythical status of the 3000-year old city of Constantine.

Inspired by the traditional Maghrebian courtyard, at the center of the medinas and Arab towns of North Africa, the concept reflects the cultural characteristics of the landscapes and integrates a clear hierarchy between private and public spaces and between openness and privacy. In this prized proposal, this medina figure is reinterpreted according to the new realities of contemporary urban life based on the peculiar topography of the sector. Using the mountains and the dramatic landscape, the design benefits from major elevations, which create zones of variable density with fluid and iconic green wedges meandering through. Consequently, even though the city was planned to achieve optimal density avoiding urban sprawl and automobile dependency, large and autonomous green spaces were planned to support biodiversity

As the sinuous lines of Arabic calligraphy and arabesques, El-Menia urban figure proposes a symbolic relationship between the individual and his territory. The iconic silhouette of the new neighbourhood will extend over an area of 1.2 million m² as a stamp on the region, at the image of the ancient and legendary cities.

Modernity and heritage
Although the concept is inspired by the history and typologies of Algeria, the proposition aims to house more than 20,000 residents, as well as various offices, shops, recreation centers and schools for a growing population of workers, visitors and tourists. The project of 6,500 to 7,500 housing units will be adapted to a contemporary lifestyle but in continuity with local traditions.

In this perspective, the proposed strategies will consolidate the citizens’ lifestyles and advanced technologies in terms of design, construction, and, of course, sustainable development. In this regard, all service areas are located from a short walking distance of residential zones and an efficient and low-cost cableway system was planned to facilitate commute throughout the city. Spaces were design to promote urban agriculture inside the city to reduce the dependence towards imported food, to allow food self-sufficiency and support the local industry. Optimized green spaces, a reduce road network, infrastructure fighting heat islands, use of solar energy as well as studies on the use of wind turbine, photovoltaic cells and geothermic system were also integrated into the program.

In other words, El-Menia is a model city in its ecological planning, based on leading best practices in sustainable development, all in the heart of an urban lifestyle. This project, which will be carried out with exp and lemay’s signature expertise will meet the population’s needs perfectly, in the creation of the new neighbourhood of El-Menia, a place that is set to become a richly diversified living environment for the people of Constantine.

With its pragmatic and audacious strategies, the city of El-Menia can be perceived as a systemic organism with a functional, technical, regulatory, economic, social and symbolic composition. As a result of these multiples forces, our new city presents an ecosystem integrating different variables while taking into account the refine art of living and friendly character so distinctive of the Algerian culture


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-of-algerias-future-inter-city-trainsets.html


ALGERIA: National railway SNTF and Alstom have revealed the final design for the 17 Coradia Polyvalent electro-diesel multiple-units which are under construction in France for use on inter-city services between Alger, Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Béchar from January 2018.

The SNTF units will be similar to the Coradia Polyvalent units operated by France’s SNCF under the Régiolis brand, but adapted for local conditions including protection against sand and ‘highly efficient’ air-conditioning.

The six-car units will be 110 m long with a capacity of 254 passengers. They will have a maximum speed of 160 km/h, and be capable of operating from 25 kV 50 Hz electrification or by the six 350 kW diesel engines per unit.

The styling was developed by Alstom's Design & Styling department in collaboration with SNTF and aims to evoke the ‘modernisation, movement and beauty’ of Algeria's landscapes, according to Henri Bussery, General Manager of Alstom Algeria. The exterior will feature a ‘subtly reflective’ coating to reflect the cities, countryside, coasts and mountains that the trainsets will pass. The air-conditioned interior is ‘spacious and bright’, with comfortable seating and a dining area.

SNTF placed the €200m order for 17 units in July 2015. They are being manufactured at Alstom's Reichshoffen site, with the bogies supplied from Le Creusot, motors from Ornans, traction systems from Tarbes and on-board electronics and passenger information systems from Villeurbanne.

‘The project is underway and is progressing extremely well at full speed’, said SNTF Managing Director Yacine Benjaballah on February 27. ‘This train will become a national asset, satisfying the needs of our passengers who will be proud to use it.’

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.ecns.cn/m/cns-wire/2017/10-31/279066.shtml



Chinese company constructs longest railway tunnel in N Africa

2017-10-31 12:40 Ecns.cn Editor: Mo Hong'e

Constructors celebrate cutting through the Gantas railway tunnel in Algeria, Oct. 30, 2017. (Photo courtesy of China Railway Construction Corporation)

(ECNS) -- On Monday the China Railway Construction Corporation Limited finished cutting through the Gantas railway tunnel in Algeria, a major project in the country's railway network, after six years of construction work.

The tunnel is located 100 kilometers west of Algiers, capital of Algeria, and composed of two separate tubes at 7,346 meters long in one lane and 7,335 meters long in the other, each for just one track. A total length of 14.68 kilometers, it is the longest tunnel in North Africa.

Geological challenges posed by the expansive rocky terrain had to be overcome during the construction of the railway tunnel, according to the CRCC.

In a ceremony to mark the breakthrough, Algerian officials said the new railway would greatly improve transportation for people and goods once completed, cutting the travel time between Algiers and Oran from four hours to two hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.satellitetoday.com/gover...algeria-joins-space-club-new-satellite-orbit/



Government/Military

Telecom

Algeria Joins the Space Club with New Satellite in Orbit

By Kendall Russell | December 11, 2017

Alcomsat 1 before integration with the Long March 3B rocket. Photo: ASAL.

The Algerian Space Agency (ASAL) announced that the China Great Wall Industry Corp. (CGWIC) successfully launched the country’s first telecommunications satellite, Alcomsat 1, just after midnight on Sunday, Dec. 10. A Chinese Long March 3B rocket carried the satellite into orbit from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province.

ASAL engineers will control and monitor the satellite from operations centers in Medea and Algiers. According to the agency, Algeria will use Alcomsat 1 for broadcast services, broadband internet, audio transmission and telemedicine.

The satellite is a culmination of the partnership forged between China and Algeria back in 2014, meant to promote peaceful international space activity. For this mission specifically, China has helped Algeria develop a training program for local engineers related to the design and construction of Alcomsat 1.

For the next week, Alcomsat 1 will maneuver to its orbital position at 24.8 degrees west. ASAL engineers will spend the next three to six months conducting post-deployment and in-orbit test phases before the satellite enters full service, ASAL stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/rosatom-help-algeria-race-b7uild-afric7as-fir7st/

Rosatom to help Algeria in the race to build Africa’s first modern nuclear plant2 March 2016 | By GCR Staff0 CommentsfacebooktwittergpluslinkedinAnother country will enter the race to build Africa’s second nuclear power station this week when Russian foreign minister Sergey Lavrov arrives in the country to hold talks on economic co-operation.

Algeria has been planning to build a nuclear plant since 2001, when President Abdelaziz Bouteflika first discussed the matter with his Russian opposite number, Vladimir Putin. At that time, the aim to was to commission a plant by 2018 to prepare for the “post-oil” age. 

World Nuclear News reports that in February 2009 Algeria announcedthat it had put that date back to 2020, and added that might build a further unit every five years thereafter. In 2013 the target became 2025, and a Nuclear Engineering Institute was established to bulid up the country’s nuclear skills base.

Ahead of the talks, Lavrov gave an interview to Algerian newspaper L'Expression, which the Russian foreign ministry published on its website on Sunday, 28 February.

“At present there is only one nuclear power station on the African continent: the 1.9GW Koeberg nuclear power station near Cape Town in South Africa, which was built in the 1980s”

During the interview Lavrov was asked what progress had been made since then. He replied that an intergovernmental agreement on nuclear energy had been signed in September 2014, and that a coordinating committee would meet this week to discuss the implementation of the agreement.

Lavrov said the agenda would include such issues as “the possibility of building a Russian-designed nuclear power plant in the People's Democratic Republic of Algeria, development of Algeria’s nuclear infrastructure, and non-energy use of nuclear technology, for instance, in medicine”.

The intergovernmental agreement, which was signed by Sergey Kiriyenko, the director general of Rosatom, Youcef Yousfi, Algeria’s energy minister, provides for the design, construction, operation and servicing of nuclear power plants and research reactors. All technologies, materials and equipment will be transferred to Algeria and will be used exclusively for peaceful purposes, according to Rosatom.

According to World Nuclear News, Algeria has operated two research reactors since 1995, at Draria and Ain Ouessara. The 15MW Es-Salam plant is a Chinese heavy water reactor that started up in 1992, the Nur 1 MWe pool unit was built by INVAP of Argentina in the 1980s.

At present there is only one nuclear power station on the African continent: the 1.9GW Koeberg nuclear power station (pictured) near Cape Town in South Africa, which was built in the 1980s to a French design, and which is the mainstay of power generation in the Western Cape.

South Africa is presently planning a full-scale nuclear building programme with the aim of supplying 22% of the country’s energy by 2030, with the first plant coming online in 2023.

Rosatom has made the running in concluding power station deals with African countries. Egypt has also signed a cooperation agreement with the state-owned nuclear engineer with the aim of building a plant at Dabaa in the north of the country by 2023.

Ghana in West Africa is also considering building a plant, and it has concluded a deal with Rosatom for a 1.2GW facility.

Nigeria signed an agreement with Russia to cooperate on the design, construction, operation and decommissioning of a facility in 2012. A further three nuclear plants are planned, taking total capacity to 4.8GW by 2035, with each facility costing $20bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

https://www.condor.dz/fr/

Condor Electronics supplies one of the best Technologies in the world


----------



## JKangoroo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

http://www.entes.com/algeria-guelma-university-b5.html

ALGERIA GUELMA UNIVERSITY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

https://www.dzbreaking.com/2017/09/15/varian-holds-first-clinical-workshop-new-algeria-facility/




Algeria: Varian holds first clinical workshop at new facility

By

Hana Saada

-

September 15, 2017

0

4

Varian holds first clinical workshop at new Algeria facility



Want create site? Find Free WordPress Themes and plugins.

Varian Medical Systems (NYSE: VAR), leader in radiotherapy systems and software for the treatment of cancer, announced it has begun holding its first education workshop for radiotherapy practitioners from across Algeria.

Clinical teams from seven regional hospitals are attending the clinical workshop, which is focused on advanced prostate and head & neck treatment techniques.

“Varian is proud to meet our commitment to the Algerian Ministry of Health and the country’s clinical community by commencing training programs at our new national hub,” said Fouad Rahal, managing director of Varian Medical Systems Algeria SPA. “These educational programs will help train clinicians on the use of Varian technology to deliver advanced radiotherapy for the benefit of Algerian cancer patients.”

Varian’s educational specialists are being supported during the three-day workshop by Professor Philippe Maingon from the Hôpital Universitaire La Pitié-Salpêtrière in Paris and Dr. Lysian Cartier from the Institut Sainte Catherine in Avignon. Both of these leading cancer centers use Varian equipment and software for delivering cancer treatments.

Nabil Romanos, Varian’s vice president of Middle East, Africa and Emerging Markets, said, “The incidence of cancer is unfortunately growing rapidly in Africa and has become one of the continent’s top healthcare concerns. Radiotherapy plays a vital and cost-effective role in treating cancer and we are committed to making it available to more patients across the continent. Increasing the levels of clinical education and training throughout Algeria and the region is one of the keys to success. We have already trained many African clinicians at our Access to Care hub in South Africa.”

The first Varian linear accelerator was installed in Algeria over 20 years ago and the company now has 30 systems operating across the country. In 2014, Varian announced that it had entered into an agreement with the Algerian Ministry of Health to equip six cancer treatment centers with advanced technology for radiotherapy and radiosurgery. The first six of these systems, including advanced TrueBeam[emoji769] treatment devices, were installed earlier this year.

About Varian Medical Systems
Varian Medical Systems focuses energy on saving lives and is the world’s leading manufacturer of medical devices and software for treating and managing cancer. Headquartered in Palo Alto, California, Varian employs approximately 6,600 people around the world. For more information, visit https://www.varian.comand follow @VarianMedSys on Twitter.

Source: Cision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

ALGIERS | Douera Maternity Hospital | Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JKangoroo

http://tass.com/politics/990813


Russian, Algerian ministers agree to promote cooperation in defense techs

Russian Politics & Diplomacy

February 20, 2:06UTC+3
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov pointed out the dynamic development of the Russian-Algerian relations on trade and defense-related technologies

Share

MOSCOW, February 20. /TASS/. Cooperation in defense-related technologies and resolution of conflicts in Africa and the Middle East dominated the agenda of the talks that the Russian Foreign Minister, Sergei Lavrov, and his Algerian counterpart, Abdelkader Messahel, held on Monday.

Lavrov pointed out dynamic development of Russian-Algerian relations in trade and defense-related technologies and mentioned the 2001 bilateral declaration on strategic partnership.

"We have fair prospects and we’ve already scored good results in what concerns cooperation in defense technologies," he said. "It’s important to fulfill the plans we have in the sphere. We’re set to do this and our Algerian friends feel likewise."

Abdelkader Messahel called attention to fruitful joint efforts in struggle with terrorism and extremism. Lavrov voiced satisfaction in this context with Algeria’s joining the international databank created by the Russian Federal Security Service FSB for accumulating information on international terrorists and militants and their migrations.

Lavrov and Messahel noted the identity of their countries’ positions on peace settlement in Syria, the Sahara/Sahel region, Syria, and the zone of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict. Lavrov praised Algeria’s effort to assist the peace process in Libya.

"We think that, apart from Algeria that displays genuine interestedness in switching the situation to the constructive track, neighboring countries like Tunisia and Egypt are playing a beneficial role, too," he said.

Lavrov noted the highly negative impact of the situation in the Sahara/Sahel region on developments in Libya. "The flow of the foreign militants and arms smuggling through Libya continues and we share the opinion that solution of problems of the Saraha/Sahel region will be faster after the Libyan crisis is settled."

"We’ll continue assistance to the regional countries in consolidating their antiterrorist potential," he said.

Lavrov and Messahel singled out cooperation in the energy sector as an especially promising sphere, including the one in the format of the Gas Exporting Countries Forum [GECF].

"Algeria is setting up specialized institutes the GECF forum and Russian companies and state corporations have interest in active assistance to this initiative," Lavrov said



More:
http://tass.com/politics/990813

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The 20 mm Sud African canon that equips the Algerian Super Hind MKIII




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JKangoroo

Top 10 Most powerful weapons of the Algerian army

1. Su-30 
2. S-400
3. Krashukha 2 Radar
4. Iskander M/K
5. Kilo Class Submarine 
6. T-90
7. Pantsir
8. Mi-28
9. 3M-54 Kalibr Cruise Missile
10. Steregushchiy-class corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

@JKangoroo , first and foremost, the human factor...and 12 - space technology, thru its own satellites...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

Algeria's East Highway one of the modern in the entire African continent almost completet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

IHG signs first hotel in Algeria

INDUSTRY UPDATE

PRESS RELEASE2 July 2012IHG signs first hotel in AlgeriaHoliday Inn Algiers-Cheraga Tower to open in 2014

2 min

IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group), one of the world's largest hotel companies, has signed its first hotel in Algeria, the Holiday Inn Algiers-Cheraga Tower. The 243 room hotel will be developed by Ramdane Group and managed by IHG. IHG's Director of Development, France and North Africa, Brice Marguet said that the Holiday Inn would fill a significant gap in the market as there were no internationally branded midscale hotels in Algiers.


----------



## JKangoroo

algeria integrated dam management system under construction (will be finished in 2020)


----------



## JKangoroo

Algerian energy giant to invest 56 billion dollars over next 5 years

Source: Xinhua 2018-02-09 01:05:25

ALGIERS, Feb. 8 (Xinhua) -- General Manager of Algerian state run energy firm Sonatrach, Abdelmoumen Ould Kaddour on Thursday revealed that the company is to invest 56 billion dollars in the upcoming five years.

Ould Kaddour further told reporters that this huge investment is part of the new strategy of Sonatrach until 2022.

This statement was given by Ould Kaddour on the sidelines of the visit he paid to the desert where he inaugurated the new GR5 gas pipeline which carries gas from Reggane gas fields to the GR5 compressor station over a distance of more than 700 kilometers, and with an annual capacity of 8.8 billion cubic meters.

"We are very proud of this project because it is built 100 percent by Algerian companies," he further added.

The statement of Ould Kaddour follows three presidential decrees relating to the approval of contracts for the exploration and exploitation of hydrocarbons.

Algeria's economy depends on oil industry, as investments in the energy sector hit 90 billion dollars in the period 2015-2019, amid expectations to increase output to 225 million tons this year, compared to 195 million tons in 2013.

Algeria is aiming at augmenting its hydrocarbons investments in a bid to curb the financial crisis hitting the oil rich nation, due to the decline of crude prices in world markets, and the erosion of exchange reserves, which fell from about 200 billion dollars in 2014 to 97 billion dollars currently.

The government said it is due to accelerate the process of reviewing the hydrocarbons law in force since 2006 to attract more foreign investors and companies to explore new fields.

The Algerian economy relies heavily on oil and gas exports, which account for about 30 percent of the country's GDP, and about 95 percent of the country's total exports. Oil and gas exports also account for 40 percent of the country's revenues.


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-02/09/c_136960107.htm


----------



## JKangoroo

Algeria's first Battlefield management system is Now fully Integrated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

List of Algerian ordered new weapons

1. SU-34

The Algerian Air Force has ordered 12 Sukhoi (Su-34) "Fullback" fighter bombers from Russian aircraft manufacturer Novosibirsk Aircraft Production Association to replace an aged fleet of Soviet-era MiG-25s, which are long over-due for retirement from service, as part of an ongoing force modernization program.


2. Ka-52 alligator 

12 Ka-52 aircraft on order with deliveries for 2019



3. Hq-9 medium- to long-range, active radar homing surface-to-air missile

The algerian Territorial Air Defence Forces
Took a delivery of 3 hq-9 System a full of 9 Systems are ordered 


4. CH-5 CASC Rainbow

An unkown number of the CH-5 was ordered


5. SR-5 Multiplie Rocket Launcher

A total of 50 Launchers were ordered
20 are in service


6. Reconnaissance satellite 

8 Reconnaissance satellites are on order
launch dates (1st launch 2017 Alcomsat-1) next launches 2019, 2022, 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

New Photos of BUk M2 SAM System In Action, From algerian TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AKRAMOV

Finally, As Published Before By MENA DEFENSE. Algerian Iskander System Confirmed By Kommersant.ru

Москва и Ханой начали реализацию контракта на поставку 64 танков Т-90С/СК. В Алжир были поставлены последние 6 истребителей Су-30МКА (контракт от 2015 года подразумевал поставку 14 машин), 6 вертолетов Ми-28НЭ (по контракту от 2013 года должны быть переданы 42 единицы), а также был закрыт контракт на 200 танков Т-90СА. Помимо этого, знаковой стала поставка этой стране бригадного комплекта оперативно-тактического комплекса «Искандер-Э»: Алжир стал вторым получателем этой системы (первая экспортная поставка была осуществлена в 2016 году в Армению).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AKRAMOV

Great News From المدونة العسكرية Facebook Page
Nanushka III Class and Koni Class Corvettes Of Algerian Navy Upgreades Theirs Combat Management System To Combat Information and Control System (TREBOVANIE-M CICS) From RPF Meridian JSC.
This System Is The Current For Project 11356 Admiral Grigorovich.
What A News !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

The bearded chameauface TV are frustrated again with Algeria
[video]




*New Command and control center ,installed in the Algerian navy Koni and Nanuchka*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

What It Means?
Boxer And Yibhon....Local Manufactured ?
Is It An Official Declaration From Algeria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

AKRAMOV said:


> Finally, As Published Before By MENA DEFENSE. Algerian Iskander System Confirmed By Kommersant.ru
> 
> Москва и Ханой начали реализацию контракта на поставку 64 танков Т-90С/СК. В Алжир были поставлены последние 6 истребителей Су-30МКА (контракт от 2015 года подразумевал поставку 14 машин), 6 вертолетов Ми-28НЭ (по контракту от 2013 года должны быть переданы 42 единицы), а также был закрыт контракт на 200 танков Т-90СА. Помимо этого, знаковой стала поставка этой стране бригадного комплекта оперативно-тактического комплекса «Искандер-Э»: Алжир стал вторым получателем этой системы (первая экспортная поставка была осуществлена в 2016 году в Армению).


Wow

Unbelievable, Russia has shared her sensitive technology with Algeria. An strategic alliance seemingly, congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

mohammad45 said:


> Wow
> 
> Unbelievable, Russia has shared her sensitive technology with Algeria. An strategic alliance seemingly, congrats


Algeria had in service since 2013. Why unbelievable? And why seemingly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Ceylal said:


> Algeria had in service since 2013. Why unbelievable? And why seemingly?


Good news buddy

Didn't know this, CEP of Iskander missile is almost 5 to 10 meter. A ballistic sniper indeed

You can reverse engineer it in Algeria, it is worth investing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

mohammad45 said:


> Good news buddy
> 
> Didn't know this, CEP of Iskander missile is almost 5 to 10 meter. A ballistic sniper indeed
> 
> You can reverse engineer it in Algeria, it is worth investing in.


Algerian armed forces were never fan of ballistic missile due to thei inaccuracy..The frog 7 and few scud she had in her arsenal were never deemed satisfactory in modern wars where precision is a key..The introduction of Iskander filled that need by its mobility, it’s accuracy with the use of intelligent ammunitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKRAMOV

New MI28-NE Equipped With president-S Protection System.






Algerian Mi28-NE Fully Armed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

what radars are in service with the Algerian military and if possible what types do they have on order? 
my next question does Algeria plan to buy BTR-82 or BTR-4 or something? thank you for the info


----------



## HannibalBarca

Bundeswehr said:


> what radars are in service with the Algerian military and if possible what types do they have on order?
> my next question does Algeria plan to buy BTR-82 or BTR-4 or something? thank you for the info


I can say a Boxer was spotted in Algeria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

HannibalBarca said:


> I can say a Boxer was spotted in Algeria...


thank you, I hope it wins, we been exporting many weapons to Algeria recently.


----------



## Ceylal

Bundeswehr said:


> what radars are in service with the Algerian military and if possible what types do they have on order?
> my next question does Algeria plan to buy BTR-82 or BTR-4 or something? thank you for the info


Most of the mobile radars and fixed radars used by Russia are used by Algeria, augmented by American radars ANTPS found in the AirForces and Europeen radars equipping the Navy...
For the BTR’s , all the the one used by Algeria have been revamped with new German engines, new electronics , target acquisition suite , as well as modern gun capable of firing intelligent ammunition..
Most the late acquisitions are locally assembled German made ..that are lighter, faster and more lethal than the BTR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Ceylal said:


> Most of the mobile radars and fixed radars used by Russia are used by Algeria, augmented by American radars ANTPS found in the AirForces and Europeen radars equipping the Navy...
> For the BTR’s , all the the one used by Algeria have been revamped with new German engines, new electronics , target acquisition suite , as well as modern gun capable of firing intelligent ammunition..
> Most the late acquisitions are locally assembled German made ..that are lighter, faster and more lethal than the BTR


do you guys have Kolchuga Radar from Ukraine and Vostok Radar from Belarus?
I have also heard you guys are looking at AWACs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

Source:https://aeros-news.blogspot.com/2018/03/mig-29-de-larmee-algerienne-suite.html





Source:https://aeros-news.blogspot.com/2018/03/mig-29-de-larmee-algerienne-suite.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

Bundeswehr said:


> do you guys have Kolchuga Radar from Ukraine and Vostok Radar from Belarus?
> I have also heard you guys are looking at AWACs


Do not believe so, for the AWACS, 3 are to be delivered based on the G500 and equipped by Raytheon are to be delivered in the near future..The last time those 3 craft were seen in the Oklahoma City Apo, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AKRAMOV

I Think Boomerang With Berezhok Turret Is The Cuurent Project For The Groud Forces In Algeria, Many Echos From Russian Expert And Military Journalist, I Don't Have Preuve For Now Of Course To Be Honnest.



Bundeswehr said:


> what radars are in service with the Algerian military and if possible what types do they have on order?
> my next question does Algeria plan to buy BTR-82 or BTR-4 or something? thank you for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

bidonv said:


> Source:https://aeros-news.blogspot.com/2018/03/mig-29-de-larmee-algerienne-suite.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:https://aeros-news.blogspot.com/2018/03/mig-29-de-larmee-algerienne-suite.html



MiG-29 looks really nice, man. Here it is coming in for a landing.






The Yak-130 also looks really nice, especially that color scheme. Egypt is also looking in to get this aircraft which makes a lot of sense now for training new pilots to fly the new MiGs in service and future Russian aircraft.


























Also a good reason to still operate the MiG-25 with it's incredible reconnaissance capabilities. Very rare to see the whole surveillance system come out like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Also a good reason to still operate the MiG-25 with it's incredible reconnaissance capabilities. Very rare to see the whole surveillance system come out like this.


That was the 70’s technology...The existing ones , actually in use have been modernized with new electronics , cameras and their life span has been stretched for another 25 years...Algeria is one of the biggest MIG 25’s user , with the larger park that exist in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/














Boeing nailed by the snow in Constantine, Algeria




for an IL of the AAF...kid's stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

does Algeria have potential to purchase the S-350 Vityaz SAM and MiG-35s from Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bundeswehr said:


> does Algeria have potential to purchase the S-350 Vityaz SAM and MiG-35s from Russia?



For the SU 35, twelves are on order..For the S 350, doubt it because it doesn't fill l any gap in Algeria's air defenses. The S500 will be most likely the next acquisition, followed by a minimum of 300 T14 Armata , a minimum two squadrons of SU34 and one squadron SU50.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Does the Algerian army want to enter the arms manufacturers' court?*

The Algerian army no longer wants to be dependent on weapons and military equipment imported from abroad. Industries have been launched in the country and here are some of their flagship achievements.







CC BY-SA 4.0 / LAMRAOUI.LAMIN / AHMED GAID SALAH WITH THE ARMY
The Algerian Army's plans for intervention in the Sahel
"The military industry is an integral part of the national economy," said Major-General Rachid Chouaki, director of military industries at the Department of National Defense, during the parliamentary day devoted to the military industry organized at the time. National People's Congress on March 13, 2018. "We expect to create 40 factories and 30,000 direct jobs by 2019," he added, adding that "10 companies and 12 joint ventures will be created," according to the report. newspaper the Expression .


The Algerian army, recalls the newspaper quoting the military official, "thanks to a strategy of modernization of defense industries and technologies that it adopted in 2009. The institution has seriously managed to develop its business portal in providing for its own needs without resorting to importation.

As part of this self-sufficiency policy, the Algerian military industry has managed to produce several equipment to strengthen the defense capabilities of the country's army. Here are the most important ones.

*The achievements of the Algerian military industry*
Algeria wants its share of Mediterranean wealth, and makes it known loud and clear
The Algerian army, exhibited during an exhibition organized in July 2017 by the Directorate of Communication of the Ministry of Defense on the esplanade of the Army Museum and the Martyrs Monument, a lot of equipment .


"The gun antitank MT12" adapted "on a truck Zetros 6 × 6, mounted in Algeria," wrote Menadéfense news site. According to the source, "the gun, equipped with a Russian infra-red APN-6 sighting system, is placed on a chassis independent of that of the Zetros and rests on its vector by means of silentblocs, the whole being stabilized by two hydraulic cylinders. The vehicle is equipped with an inertial unit enabling precise positioning and information sharing with its immediate environment and towards its C2 center via a datalink ".

The second prototype adapted "on the same 6 × 6 Zetros chassis, is that of the Soviet gun D30", continues the media. "More advanced and lighter than the MT12", adds the media, stating that it "has a different architecture with four retractable cylinders, a housing for 48 shells, a remote control of the barrel, of an electronic combat system allowing him to communicate the information with the C2 center ". "The vehicle has INS navigation thanks to an inertial unit installed there," said Menadéfense, stressing that "the whole remains discreet and easily concealable under a tarpaulin".







CC0 / PIXABAY
The fight against radicalization in Algeria is of interest to the US military
"The other Mercedes vehicle mounted locally and transformed," continues the media, "was a Unimog supporting a ZU 23 anti-aircraft battery, stabilized by four hydraulic cylinders to ensure high accuracy." The system is concealed by a removable canopy for great discretion during deployment, added the information site.


*The horizons of the development of the Algerian military industry*

In an interview with national radio channel 1 in January 2018, Major-General Rachid Chouaki spoke about the Algerian army's plans in the areas of "explosives and ammunition, [electronics], ] mechanics, including automotive, [processing] industries such as textiles, and [the] Research and Development, which accompanies all these industries, "explaining that" the objective from the start was to develop industrial zones on the highlands, from east to west of the country.













The official also announced the upcoming opening of a helicopter assembly plant in Ain Arnat in the wilaya of Setif. "We are in the finalization phase. We will set up a helicopter manufacturing company in Ain Arnat in the wilaya of Setif, with a world-renowned partner, and who is the Italian Leonardo, "he added, adding" that It is fundamental to create a quality product so that it can be exported later





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Mi171 simulator






Guided visit to the Algerian Satellite Building




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

Algeria has acquired and deployed for several months the new Russian trans-horizon radar Rezonans-NE, which offers Algerian air defense very long-range surveillance capabilities and especially to centralize and manage the data collected by all radar and opto-electronic equipment of the DAT.

From menadefense.
menadefense . net /2018/04/03/rezonans-ne-un-radar-pour-voir-au-dela-de-lhorizon/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

[youtube]




*The worrisome Algeria
[video]























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria celebrates the 50th the implementation of the military service.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un ALLAH yarhahemhom

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AKRAMOV

allah yerham el chohada.

During the inspection trip of the Chief of the General Staff of the National People's Army of Algeria, General Ahmed Hyde Saleh, to the location of the 8th Mechanized Division of the 2nd military district in Oran on the news footage of the Algerian channel Canal Algérie special armored vehicles VPK-233136 "Tiger-M" in the performance of 233136-0000022 self-propelled antitank missile systems (ATGM) "Cornet-EM" were hit.

As previously reported JSC "Design Bureau of Instrument Engineering. Academician A. G. Shipunov »(KBP) is implementing the commission agreement R / 1301206121796, signed on July 23, 2014 with JSC Rosoboronexport, to supply Algeria (consignee 012) 28 combat vehicles of the anti-tank missile system (ATGM)" Cornet-EM " on the basis of the automated launcher 9P163-3 on the chassis of the special armored machine VPK-233136 "Tiger-M". 

The delivery is scheduled for 2016. Algeria became the second known foreign customer of PTRK "Cornet-EM" after Bahrain (for the first time open information about the existence of a contract for the supply of Algeria to these ATGMs appeared in March 2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria joins closed club of countries with integrated air defense
April 12, 2018 - 4:20Youcef Oukaci 30 Reviews



The Polyana D4M1 is able to control the defense systems of different ranges. DR
"The Algerian Air Force now has the Russian Polyana D4M1 system, which allows it to join the closed club of countries with integrated air defense," reports the Russian website Sputnik, which refers to a video broadcast by Menadefense military information site .

The air defense system "was seen on 9 April during the visit of Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaïd Salah, Deputy Minister of Defense and Chief of Staff of the Algerian Army, to the 2nd Military region in the west of the country, "says the Russian website.

"The Polyana D4M1 is capable of controlling and coordinating mobile air defense systems of different ranges and natures, sharing data between them and taking control of each one of them," reads the report. article by Sputnik , which explains that the new system acquired by the Algerian army "also makes it possible to conceal the systems like the S-300, the Tor, the Buk M2 and Pantsir S1 (all operational in Algeria) to the enemy who can detect their radar emissions, using mobile radar systems whose information will be shared between all missile launchers and defense systems, which become totally invisible to the enemy ".

The Menadefense Specialized Site indicates that the Russian system has the capacity to cover a territory of 640,000 square kilometers under surveillance, track 500 targets simultaneously and direct 250 interception shots by taking control of about 14 batteries and anti-aircraft systems. "





 https://www.facebook.com/












*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mhmoud

I'm just wondering, does the Algerian Army issue body armor as standard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

AKRAMOV said:


> allah yerham el chohada.
> 
> During the inspection trip of the Chief of the General Staff of the National People's Army of Algeria, General Ahmed Hyde Saleh, to the location of the 8th Mechanized Division of the 2nd military district in Oran on the news footage of the Algerian channel Canal Algérie special armored vehicles VPK-233136 "Tiger-M" in the performance of 233136-0000022 self-propelled antitank missile systems (ATGM) "Cornet-EM" were hit.
> 
> As previously reported JSC "Design Bureau of Instrument Engineering. Academician A. G. Shipunov »(KBP) is implementing the commission agreement R / 1301206121796, signed on July 23, 2014 with JSC Rosoboronexport, to supply Algeria (consignee 012) 28 combat vehicles of the anti-tank missile system (ATGM)" Cornet-EM " on the basis of the automated launcher 9P163-3 on the chassis of the special armored machine VPK-233136 "Tiger-M".
> 
> The delivery is scheduled for 2016. Algeria became the second known foreign customer of PTRK "Cornet-EM" after Bahrain (for the first time open information about the existence of a contract for the supply of Algeria to these ATGMs appeared in March 2015).


will you guys buy the Khrizantema Tank destroyer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mhmoud said:


> I'm just wondering, does the Algerian Army issue body armor as standard?


Yes..although some elements refuse to wear them , because of the weight like of comfort..which is stupid..



Bundeswehr said:


> will you guys buy the Khrizantema Tank destroyer?


Algeria has already a similar system added to her existing BMP3 , the Berghof and has 300 Terminators ordered of Which some units have been already delivered
And 900 armored Tiger véhicule with an EM Kornet system mounted on the roof ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

*AN/TPS-78HM (High Mobility)











range of over 445 km




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

*The fifth submarine of the Algerian Navy being delivered*






Photo taken in Portugal 
credit www.marinha.pt




Photo taken in Portugal 
credit www.marinha.pt























The Algerian navy is about to receive its fifth Kilo 636-type submarine, which was completed a few weeks ago in St. Petersburg, Russia.

The 

e 4 April two naval ships left the port of Oran to Russia to escort the new acquisition. The high seas tug El Moussanid 703 and Submarine Kilo No. 022 (Akram Pasha) were sighted on April 5th off Portugal and escorted by the Portuguese Navy Corvette Jacinto Candido. On April 12, it was in Saint Petersburg that Algerian warships were sighted.

It is usual to escort a submarine being delivered by a surface ship. In the past, it was the Qalaat Beni Hamad class landing ships that were cruising or the Nanushka naval forces.

The fifth Kilo 636, will be followed by the sixth which is almost completed and which will begin its trial campaign at sea for a delivery this summer.

A picture shows the Klub S missiles being loaded.

With these two deliveries, Algeria will have one of the most powerful submarine fleets in the Mediterranean capable of carrying out missions at sea and engaging targets inland thanks to these embedded cruise missiles.

The decision to acquire two additional submarines was taken after the visit of the Chief of Staff , Ahmed Gaid Salah to Mouscou in 2013. Two other submersibles would be the subject of a new contract for deliveries to the horizon 2020-2022, probably to replace the first-generation Kilo 877 EKM submarines.













*source:MENADEFENSE.NET*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Here's Algeria Navy i want to see. Deterrent navy is an integral part of the image of Algeria in our minds.

I want to ask a couple questions:

When will the second 2 ship options for MekoA200 be used?

What year is planned for completion of Tigr corvettes deliveries?

If I'm not mistaken, there are plans like 6 submarines, 10 frigates, 6/9 corvette, 2LPD in the future. Should our expectation be in this direction, or will the Algerian Navy expand further?

Are there any other projects in logistic support ship groups other than combat ships?

Ty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

dBSPL said:


> Here's Algeria Navy i want to see. Deterrent navy is an integral part of the image of Algeria in our minds.
> 
> I want to ask a couple questions:
> 
> When will the second 2 ship options for MekoA200 be used?
> 
> What year is planned for completion of Tigr corvettes deliveries?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, there are plans like 6 submarines, 10 frigates, 6/9 corvette, 2LPD in the future. Should our expectation be in this direction, or will the Algerian Navy expand further?
> 
> Are there any other projects in logistic support ship groups other than combat ships?
> 
> Ty.


The 2nd Meko is in service, although we have yet to hear about the tests on weaponry performance and sub detection that was conducted the past month.
Two Meko ,an LAPD and 3 C28 A will be built Algeria..Chinese have already furnished equipment to modernize the ship building sites in Oran
Two more submarines , bringing the number to eight will be delivered by 2020. Some units of the Tigr corvettes (total 6 ordered)will be delivered in the same year.
There is also serious talk about the acquisition of 6 Italian Fremm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nahid

ezerdi2 said:


> *AN/TPS-78HM (High Mobility)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> range of over 445 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


details please? which rader it is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Nahid said:


> details please? which rader it is?



*AN/TPS-78* on HEMTT truck 

http://www.radartutorial.eu/19.kartei/02.surv/karte021.en.html









Ceylal said:


> The 2nd Meko is in service, although we have yet to hear about the tests on weaponry performance and sub detection that was conducted the past month.
> Two Meko ,an LAPD and 3 C28 A will be built Algeria..Chinese have already furnished equipment to modernize the ship building sites in Oran
> Two more submarines , bringing the number to eight will be delivered by 2020. Some units of the Tigr corvettes (total 6 ordered)will be delivered in the same year.
> There is also serious talk about the acquisition of 6 Italian Fremm.



I think we should forget Tigr corvettes there is no informations from russians media the Italians multirole corvettes are better they are perfect for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> *AN/TPS-78* on HEMTT truck
> 
> http://www.radartutorial.eu/19.kartei/02.surv/karte021.en.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should forget Tigr corvettes there is no informations from russians media the Italians multirole corvettes are better they are perfect for us


They are coming..First Tigr units will be delivered in 2019..for the Italian Fremm, they are solid discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKRAMOV

Ceylal said:


> They are coming..First Tigr units will be delivered in 2019..for the Italian Fremm, they are solid discussions.



Yes, No Corvet "Tiger" Unless For Now, We Put Our Eyes On Project 22160 Vasily Bykov Right Now, It's True Tiger Is Equipped Well With Surface To Air Missile And Will Cover Our Needs On This, The Failure Of kolomna Engines In Gorchkov Class "repaired recently" Make Us Waiting for Now.

I Think, Algeria Want Two Chiness destroyer "Type-55" For Air defense And Six Patrol ship 22160 "equipped With Kaliber Missiles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

AKRAMOV said:


> Yes, No Corvet "Tiger" Unless For Now, We Put Our Eyes On Project 22160 Vasily Bykov Right Now, It's True Tiger Is Equipped Well With Surface To Air Missile And Will Cover Our Needs On This, The Failure Of kolomna Engines In Gorchkov Class "repaired recently" Make Us Waiting for Now.
> 
> I Think, Algeria Want Two Chiness destroyer "Type-55" For Air defense And Six Patrol ship 22160 "equipped With Kaliber Missiles"


Algeria needs to go for ships with VLS which can it capability of ship to land .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

AKRAMOV said:


> Yes, No Corvet "Tiger" Unless For Now, We Put Our Eyes On Project 22160 Vasily Bykov Right Now, It's True Tiger Is Equipped Well With Surface To Air Missile And Will Cover Our Needs On This, The Failure Of kolomna Engines In Gorchkov Class "repaired recently" Make Us Waiting for Now.
> 
> I Think, Algeria Want Two Chiness destroyer "Type-55" For Air defense And Six Patrol ship 22160 "equipped With Kaliber Missiles"


The Chinese type 55 is not in the picture now. Tigr are with German turbines..Almost all equipment furnished to Algeria by the Russian have German engines as the Chinese C28A..
The first C28A will have their integrity guaranties to expire in a short time, all the 3 units will have their weaponry and radar westernized to upgrade them to the level of the Meko’s 200 A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKRAMOV

As I Said Freinds, Project 22160 will be Build in Algeria 3 peaces + 1 peaces From Russia "Total : 04"

In addition to the "Tiger", shipbuilders negotiate the delivery of patrol ships 22160 to Algeria, Uruguay, Gabon and the Philippines. "The decision of the Ministry of Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation on the construction of a 22160 patrol ship with a CLUB-N strike missile system and an anti-aircraft missile system (Palma with a Sosna missile module 2 modules) - 4 units. (1 unit in the Russian Federation, 3 units in the construction of a foreign customer), "the plant's documents say about agreements with Algerian customers. Materials for the construction of the vessel in the Russian Federation and at the shipyard of the customer have already been prepared by the plant and sent to Rosoboronexport. A similar decision by the Ministry of Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation exists for the construction of ships of Project 22160 for the Philippines and Gabon, as well as for the construction of a patrol ship for Uruguay.

Congratulation we Own Kaliber Missiles Capability From Warship "VLS"

www.rt.rbc.ru/tatarstan/freenews/5ad9ca4e9a79472a559e1ddd

Also, confirmation From menadefense.

https://www.menadefense.net/الجزائر/الجزائر-تعزز-بحريتها-بسفن-الدورية-22160-ال/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AKRAMOV

Algeria will equip the same type of aerostats to monitor its borders as the United States
Deal Between Algerian army and Lockheed martin & Leonardo To Get 05 Peaces.
Cost 375 Milions Dollar.

africaintelligence . fr / mc- / premier-cercle / 2018/04/19/l-armee-s-equipe-pour-securiser-la-sonatrach-depuis-les-airs,108307586-eve?CXT=PUB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerian Mi-171Sh SM-55 in a Full Upgrade Equipped with President-S Onboard Defense System, Antennas/Sensors, Chaff Flares and Dust Filters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Barmaley

AKRAMOV said:


> As I Said Freinds, Project 22160 will be Build in Algeria 3 peaces + 1 peaces From Russia "Total : 04"
> 
> In addition to the "Tiger", shipbuilders negotiate the delivery of patrol ships 22160 to Algeria, Uruguay, Gabon and the Philippines. "The decision of the Ministry of Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation on the construction of a 22160 patrol ship with a CLUB-N strike missile system and an anti-aircraft missile system (Palma with a Sosna missile module 2 modules) - 4 units. (1 unit in the Russian Federation, 3 units in the construction of a foreign customer), "the plant's documents say about agreements with Algerian customers. Materials for the construction of the vessel in the Russian Federation and at the shipyard of the customer have already been prepared by the plant and sent to Rosoboronexport. A similar decision by the Ministry of Industry and Trade of the Russian Federation exists for the construction of ships of Project 22160 for the Philippines and Gabon, as well as for the construction of a patrol ship for Uruguay.
> 
> Congratulation we Own Kaliber Missiles Capability From Warship "VLS"
> 
> www.rt.rbc.ru/tatarstan/freenews/5ad9ca4e9a79472a559e1ddd
> 
> Also, confirmation From menadefense.
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/الجزائر/الجزائر-تعزز-بحريتها-بسفن-الدورية-22160-ال/



This is project 11661 or so called "Gepard" at the photo.

The project 22160 looks like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AKRAMOV

Barmaley said:


> This is project 11661 or so called "Gepard" at the photo.
> 
> The project 22160 looks like this:


Yes. it was a mistake, sorry for the wrong picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


>


Preparing to crush the Sunni NATO on the SHORES of Tripoli..and put Seif el Islam as president of Lybia...


----------



## Ceylal

*The Algerian Navy acquires the Chinese supersonic missile CX-1?*






Has the Chinese supersonic anti-ship missile CX-1 been chosen by Algerian naval forces as the new generation coastal defense system? This is in case what suggests a picture recently published on the website of the Algerian Ministry of Defense.

Indeed, we learn in the heading "Cooperation" that the Secretary General of ALIT (China Aerospace Long-March International Trade Co., LTD) - an export company of the Chinese aerospace group CASC - has Thursday, April 26 at the headquarters of the Command of the Algerian Naval Forces, in "the framework of bilateral relations", where he was received by Major-General Mahfoud BENMEDDAH.

And the images published on the site show that WANG Zaho Hui handed a model of TEL bi-tubes to the Chief of Staff of the Algerian Navy, which turns out to be that of the GATSS system whose missile CX-1 in fact part.








Appearing for the first time in 2014 at the Zhuhai Air Show, the CX-1 is first introduced only as a supersonic tactical missile, dedicated to the striking Sol-Sol or Sol-Mer before being included two years in integrated offer in a system called the General Army Tactical Strike System (GATSS) , consisting of several guided rocket systems, the M20 short-range ballistic missile and a complete C4ISR system with optical reconnaissance drones, all designed by CALT Institute which is one of the leading designers of space launchers and missiles in China.

According to the manufacturer's specifications, the CX-1 shares the same solid propellant booster as the M20 ballistic missile, which propels the missile to the supersonic domain, before its liquid propellant stripper reacts to a speed cruise to Mach 3 at high altitude, or Mach 2.4 at low altitude.

The CX-1 can therefore adopt either the Hi-Lo flight profile where the missile grows between 15,000 and 18,000 meters above sea level, or the Lo-Lo profile flush with the ground / sea at an altitude between 5 and 20 meters. , and chooses to attack its target vertically or horizontally depending on the use case.

As for the range of the missile, the CX-1 has a minimum range of 40 km because of its mode of propulsion and can reach its target "only" up to 280 km, the MTCR Regime requires where China is one of the 35 signatory Member States, while the Sea-Sea YJ-12A missile jet missile, also used by the Chinese navy and designed by another CASIC Chinese missile, has a range of nearly 400 km in identical condition .

In anti-ship mode, CALT data shows a probability ≥ 75% for a CX-1 to hit its target at sea in a single shot with a 260kg semi-perforating head. Against the ground targets, the missile has a CEP accuracy ≤ 20 meters and can choose between two different ammunition - thermobaric or penetration - for a lethal radius ≥ 100 meters or a penetration capacity ≥ 5 meters in concrete. The mixed guidance of the missile combines an inertial unit and an active radar searcher head.

Note that some "sources" are based on the similarity of appearance of CX-1 Russian missiles such as P-800 Oniks and BrahMos to say that the Chinese system is only a pale copy of the latter because all these jet-powered supersonic missiles all have a frontal air intake, stabilizing fins and also a cylindrical shape.

However, the heart of these weapon systems resides above all in the stratoréacteur, liquid propellant here, that China develops and sold missiles using these technologies for decades (C-101, C-301 ...). And it is impossible to reverse engineer the jet engine from the 3M80MBE, acquired by the Chinese Navy at the same time as the Project 956E / EM destroyers in the 90s, because this Soviet missile was designed by the MKB Raduga and no NPO Machinostroïenia, the latter being responsible for the development of P-800 and BrahMos for example.

And the adoption of the same type of frontal air intake is a necessity technical choice because it generates the best performance in terms of the homogeneity and the stability of the incoming flow for the operation of the engine, and the Cylindrical structure is the solution that is both the simplest and the most adapted to reconcile the problems of volume, size and mass for the set of guidance systems, military load, tanks and engines. Note also that the CX-1 double-diameter cone differs from that of P-800 or BrahMos, a sign of a different flight envelope between these missiles. The outer chute of the CX-1 cell also suggests a different interior layout.

At the organizational level, a CX-1 combat unit consists of a command vehicle, a logistic support vehicle, three launch vehicles, three transport and loading vehicles, and 12 launch tubes to address two waves. attack.








Missiles that are part of the GATSS system, including the CX-1.




The TEL vehicle that launches CX-1 missiles or other munitions designed by CALT




The solid propellant booster (left) and the stripper part of the CX-1 core missile




Hi-Lo flight profile of CX-1

Based solely on open sources, it seems premature to confirm that the Algerian Navy has already signed for CX-1 - on the one hand because the DND site has already used the same release format (" in the context of bilateral relations ") for other visits of Chinese industrialists, such as those of NORINCO in March and CSTC in January, on the other hand because ALIT or its parent company CASC remained until present very quiet, as usual, about potential prospects and contracts.

Not to mention the Russian market proposals that Algeria can easily access, such as the K-300P Bastion-P NPO Machinostroïenia for example, which display more or less similar performance to CX-1.

It would be necessary to wait for other official elements to confirm this acquisition of the Chinese system by the Algerian navy. However, we can highlight a long history of collaboration between the CASC group and Algeria, such as the turnkey contract for the Alcomsat-1 satellite, designed and launched by CASC, or the testing of armed drones CH -4 designed by CAAA subsidiary.

But if the final choice is actually focused on the CX-1, which will then confirm some old rumors that the system would have found taker from its first appearance in November 2014, it will also open the way to the Algerian army to other ammunition system GATSS, and this will also simplify logistical support and increase tactical capabilities at the deployment level.

[VIDEO]








__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *The Algerian Navy acquires the Chinese supersonic missile CX-1?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the Chinese supersonic anti-ship missile CX-1 been chosen by Algerian naval forces as the new generation coastal defense system? This is in case what suggests a picture recently published on the website of the Algerian Ministry of Defense.
> 
> Indeed, we learn in the heading "Cooperation" that the Secretary General of ALIT (China Aerospace Long-March International Trade Co., LTD) - an export company of the Chinese aerospace group CASC - has Thursday, April 26 at the headquarters of the Command of the Algerian Naval Forces, in "the framework of bilateral relations", where he was received by Major-General Mahfoud BENMEDDAH.
> 
> And the images published on the site show that WANG Zaho Hui handed a model of TEL bi-tubes to the Chief of Staff of the Algerian Navy, which turns out to be that of the GATSS system whose missile CX-1 in fact part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearing for the first time in 2014 at the Zhuhai Air Show, the CX-1 is first introduced only as a supersonic tactical missile, dedicated to the striking Sol-Sol or Sol-Mer before being included two years in integrated offer in a system called the General Army Tactical Strike System (GATSS) , consisting of several guided rocket systems, the M20 short-range ballistic missile and a complete C4ISR system with optical reconnaissance drones, all designed by CALT Institute which is one of the leading designers of space launchers and missiles in China.
> 
> According to the manufacturer's specifications, the CX-1 shares the same solid propellant booster as the M20 ballistic missile, which propels the missile to the supersonic domain, before its liquid propellant stripper reacts to a speed cruise to Mach 3 at high altitude, or Mach 2.4 at low altitude.
> 
> The CX-1 can therefore adopt either the Hi-Lo flight profile where the missile grows between 15,000 and 18,000 meters above sea level, or the Lo-Lo profile flush with the ground / sea at an altitude between 5 and 20 meters. , and chooses to attack its target vertically or horizontally depending on the use case.
> 
> As for the range of the missile, the CX-1 has a minimum range of 40 km because of its mode of propulsion and can reach its target "only" up to 280 km, the MTCR Regime requires where China is one of the 35 signatory Member States, while the Sea-Sea YJ-12A missile jet missile, also used by the Chinese navy and designed by another CASIC Chinese missile, has a range of nearly 400 km in identical condition .
> 
> In anti-ship mode, CALT data shows a probability ≥ 75% for a CX-1 to hit its target at sea in a single shot with a 260kg semi-perforating head. Against the ground targets, the missile has a CEP accuracy ≤ 20 meters and can choose between two different ammunition - thermobaric or penetration - for a lethal radius ≥ 100 meters or a penetration capacity ≥ 5 meters in concrete. The mixed guidance of the missile combines an inertial unit and an active radar searcher head.
> 
> Note that some "sources" are based on the similarity of appearance of CX-1 Russian missiles such as P-800 Oniks and BrahMos to say that the Chinese system is only a pale copy of the latter because all these jet-powered supersonic missiles all have a frontal air intake, stabilizing fins and also a cylindrical shape.
> 
> However, the heart of these weapon systems resides above all in the stratoréacteur, liquid propellant here, that China develops and sold missiles using these technologies for decades (C-101, C-301 ...). And it is impossible to reverse engineer the jet engine from the 3M80MBE, acquired by the Chinese Navy at the same time as the Project 956E / EM destroyers in the 90s, because this Soviet missile was designed by the MKB Raduga and no NPO Machinostroïenia, the latter being responsible for the development of P-800 and BrahMos for example.
> 
> And the adoption of the same type of frontal air intake is a necessity technical choice because it generates the best performance in terms of the homogeneity and the stability of the incoming flow for the operation of the engine, and the Cylindrical structure is the solution that is both the simplest and the most adapted to reconcile the problems of volume, size and mass for the set of guidance systems, military load, tanks and engines. Note also that the CX-1 double-diameter cone differs from that of P-800 or BrahMos, a sign of a different flight envelope between these missiles. The outer chute of the CX-1 cell also suggests a different interior layout.
> 
> At the organizational level, a CX-1 combat unit consists of a command vehicle, a logistic support vehicle, three launch vehicles, three transport and loading vehicles, and 12 launch tubes to address two waves. attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missiles that are part of the GATSS system, including the CX-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TEL vehicle that launches CX-1 missiles or other munitions designed by CALT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The solid propellant booster (left) and the stripper part of the CX-1 core missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Lo flight profile of CX-1
> 
> Based solely on open sources, it seems premature to confirm that the Algerian Navy has already signed for CX-1 - on the one hand because the DND site has already used the same release format (" in the context of bilateral relations ") for other visits of Chinese industrialists, such as those of NORINCO in March and CSTC in January, on the other hand because ALIT or its parent company CASC remained until present very quiet, as usual, about potential prospects and contracts.
> 
> Not to mention the Russian market proposals that Algeria can easily access, such as the K-300P Bastion-P NPO Machinostroïenia for example, which display more or less similar performance to CX-1.
> 
> It would be necessary to wait for other official elements to confirm this acquisition of the Chinese system by the Algerian navy. However, we can highlight a long history of collaboration between the CASC group and Algeria, such as the turnkey contract for the Alcomsat-1 satellite, designed and launched by CASC, or the testing of armed drones CH -4 designed by CAAA subsidiary.
> 
> But if the final choice is actually focused on the CX-1, which will then confirm some old rumors that the system would have found taker from its first appearance in November 2014, it will also open the way to the Algerian army to other ammunition system GATSS, and this will also simplify logistical support and increase tactical capabilities at the deployment level.
> 
> [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Algeria is buying so many new things like Fighter Jets and Ships and Submarines and Tanks but sticking to old Rifles and most of them don't have any optics and sights on them. Algeria also needs to upgrade its soldier


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Algeria is buying so many new things like Fighter Jets and Ships and Submarines and Tanks but sticking to old Rifles and most of them don't have any optics and sights on them. Algeria also needs to upgrade its soldier


Zara ne, the specialized units are supplied, just the troops and in reality is not deemed necessary. From personal experience, all the kills happen within a 50 meters distance..for long shots..each combat units has a dedicated sharpshooter ...So having a scope, a laser , a light or optics or any combination thereof is not that detrimental to the unit..


----------



## Zarvan

Algeria has bought Norinco's quick-deployment system for the 120mm W86 mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa/U.S. Sixth Fleet





SOUDA BAY, Greece (April 30, 2018) The Algerian National Navy’s Djebel Chenoua-class corvette Hassan Barbiear arrives in Souda Bay, Greece, for exercise Phoenix Express 2018, April 30. Phoenix Express was sponsored by U.S. Africa Command and facilitated by U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa/U.S. 6th Fleet, and is designed to improve regional cooperation, increase maritime domain awareness information sharing practices, and operational capabilities to enhance efforts to achieve safety and security in the Mediterranean sea. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ryan U. Kledzik/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

*Su-30*























*AW-101 MERLIN*
*






*


*Super lynx mk-130*
 
*



*

*Super lynx mk-140











KAMOV KA-32C/T















AS555N Fennec






C-130 and IL-76











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*A MESSAGE FOR MOROCCO ....AND THE THINGS TO COME...






















THE ALGERIAN NAVY MANEUVERS THAT WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW IN EASTERN GIBRALTAR WILL BE INDICATIVE OF THE ALGERIAN MILITARY POSTURE TOWARD THE KINGDOM OF SCHEHERAZADE AND ITS SUNNI NATO BACKERS, FOR THE DAYS TO COME.





 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> *A MESSAGE FOR MOROCCO ....AND THE THINGS TO COME...
> View attachment 472275
> View attachment 472276
> View attachment 472277
> View attachment 472279
> View attachment 472280
> View attachment 472281
> View attachment 472282
> 
> THE ALGERIAN NAVY MANEUVERS THAT WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW IN EASTERN GIBRALTAR WILL BE INDICATIVE OF THE ALGERIAN MILITARY POSTURE TOWARD THE KINGDOM OF SCHEHERAZADE AND ITS SUNNI NATO BACKERS, FOR THE DAYS TO COME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It seems the the strategic ally is angry because he didn't get his share from the from the rice because trump ate all if it that's why his dogs in the media starting to criticize the Saudis and even qoute from the saudi opposition saad al faqih
http://www.hespress.com/international/350913.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ss22

SALMAN F said:


> It seems the the strategic ally is angry because he didn't get his share from the from the rice because trump ate all if it that's why his dogs in the media starting to criticize the Saudis and even qoute from the saudi opposition saad al faqih
> http://www.hespress.com/international/350913.html


hi bross;
I am algerian ; there is no problem between algerians and our bross morrocans ; we are brothers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

ss22 said:


> hi bross;
> I am algerian ; there is no problem between algerians and our bross morrocans ; we are brothers ...


I am speaking about their king he is mad because Saudis didn't give him money


----------



## ezerdi2

West Coast Maneuvers and Exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ss22

ezerdi2 said:


> West Coast Maneuvers and Exercises
> 
> View attachment 472450
> View attachment 472451
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472452


wwow ; its wonderfull ; like other NATO nations ........


----------



## Ceylal

10,000 to 12,000 troops from all branches have participated

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ceylal

Morocco's reactions to Algerian armed forces maneuvers
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

First appearance of Algerian TOS -1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995431835428704256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIAN ARMED FORCES PREPARE TO SIMULTANEOUSLY CONTAIN AND DEFEAT ENEMIES IN THREE FRONT*
After the end of Touffan 2018, Algeria conducted last week large military maneuvers with live ammunition at the nothern part of the Lybian border and the begining of this week in the southern part of the Lybian border.

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Algeria has made a deal to buy 22160 patrol ships of 4 projects worth 180 million USD from Russia. 1300 tons Displacement vessels have a 30 kt rate and 6000 miles range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Waste of money, the modernization of individual equipment of soldiers is forgotten or not in future agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Algerian navy's strike power is well above the Egyptian navy.


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> Waste of money, the modernization of individual equipment of soldiers is forgotten or not in future agenda


What do you know about that, are you a soldier or have you been one..?
The troops have the appropriate equipment for the appropriate terrain and for the appropriate missions..



dBSPL said:


> Algerian navy's strike power is well above the Egyptian navy.


No comparison ! Algeria is the country for the navy and the aviation.
Egyptian Navy is still at the charcoal steam engine era. It does not have the firepower of Modern navies. Israel, with less than 70 units is thousand time more powerful and lethal than Egypt's 300 plus units...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Ceylal said:


> No comparison ! Algeria is the country for the navy and the aviation.
> Egyptian Navy is still at the charcoal steam engine era. It does not have the firepower of Modern navies. Israel, with less than 70 units is thousand time more powerful and lethal than Egypt's 300 plus units...



Algeria has a very glorious navy history. It is very nice to continue this tradition.
I wonder, Algerian brothers hows see like Barbaros Hayrettin Pasha, Algerian Ghazi Hasan Pasha and other great Islamic admirals? How are these admirals explained in the elementary / high school education system?


----------



## Gomig-21

dBSPL said:


> Algerian navy's strike power is well above the Egyptian navy.



Even with the most objective outlook it would be hard to agree with your comment. 
First, you'll have to explain why you even brought up Egypt? What was the purpose in that? 
Second, can you define "strike power." And what do you mean by it's strike power being "well over" Egypt's navy?

Strike power is usually referred to having the ability to form a powerful strike group, so not only quantity and quality, but caliber also. 

World naval strength rankings here and the placement of the two navies in question completely contradicts your view.

https://www.globalfirepower.com/navy-ships.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

dBSPL said:


> Algeria has a very glorious navy history. It is very nice to continue this tradition.
> I wonder, Algerian brothers hows see like Barbaros Hayrettin Pasha, Algerian Ghazi Hasan Pasha and other great Islamic admirals? How are these admirals explained in the elementary / high school education system?



Regency of Algiers was the most dreaded in the Mediterranean basin, Arudj and Khayr ad-Din,The Barbarossa brothers built one of the most formidable fleets of their time. we can do many movies and write novels about this period but it does not interest anyone, United States they've created their own story through Hollywood when in fact they have no history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Gomig-21 said:


> Even with the most objective outlook it would be hard to agree with your comment.
> First, you'll have to explain why you even brought up Egypt? What was the purpose in that?
> Second, can you define "strike power." And what do you mean by it's strike power being "well over" Egypt's navy?
> 
> Strike power is usually referred to having the ability to form a powerful strike group, so not only quantity and quality, but caliber also.
> 
> World naval strength rankings here and the placement of the two navies in question completely contradicts your view.
> 
> https://www.globalfirepower.com/navy-ships.asp


My brother, please do not get it wrong. As much as I love Algeria, I am attached to the Egyptian people with the same love.Egypt and Algeria navies are the two strongest forces in Africa. Both countries have a good naval history. The comparison is that I have seen Algeria one step ahead in terms of combat power over ASW/AsuW and A2AD capacity in the Southern Mediterranean line and and ofc throughout Africa. It is a simple regional power assessment, independent of allied relations. And of course, from the point of view of the navy history , I think that Algeria's military culture is based on maritime. The spectacular Algerian mariners have become proud of the whole Islamic world.

However, both our nations need to reach a better point. After the tragedy in Libya, NATO has almost invaded the waters of Libya. Perhaps there is no such possibility at the moment, but if Egypt or Algerian navies weaken someday in the future, this could lead to a catastrophe for all of us.

If I come to the other question, the site you are sharing the link to is not a valid resource. Countries are indexed according to the number of platforms they have, not by capabilty. That's why even the 50-60-year-old weapon systems kept in storage are included in this index.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

dBSPL said:


> Algeria has a very glorious navy history. It is very nice to continue this tradition.
> I wonder, Algerian brothers hows see like Barbaros Hayrettin Pasha, Algerian Ghazi Hasan Pasha and other great Islamic admirals? How are these admirals explained in the elementary / high school education system?


I think Ezerdi is the best one to ask . It was in the Algerian education cursis, wether it is still taught or not ,I an't really tell you. A lot of negative changes happened to the Algerian Education System with the arrival of Bouteflika. But , if is an indication , the DZ Submarines are named after the famous Algerines commanders that imposed a complete control of the Mediterranean sea and spread their power to East of the Atlantic all the Manche, aka British Channel.



Gomig-21 said:


> Even with the most objective outlook it would be hard to agree with your comment.
> First, you'll have to explain why you even brought up Egypt? What was the purpose in that?
> Second, can you define "strike power." And what do you mean by it's strike power being "well over" Egypt's navy?
> 
> Strike power is usually referred to having the ability to form a powerful strike group, so not only quantity and quality, but caliber also.
> 
> World naval strength rankings here and the placement of the two navies in question completely contradicts your view.
> 
> https://www.globalfirepower.com/navy-ships.asp


 here he goes again with Global power, better than Wikipedia, never less, it is just of a listing of an inventory withered by time. 70% of the Egyptian Navy is old and barely usable in modern warfare, 20% relatively new than need updating, and the rest is new, but lack the advanced technology that neighboring navies enjoy. 
I gave the example of the Israeli navy, a lot smaller but its potency is 1000% superior than the Egyptian...without the nukes...
Curley! there are two Navies in the MENA region that can man the stick, if we take the Turkish's out the equation for her NATO membership, Algeria's to the West and Israel to the East...
The proof of Egypt incapability, inability, is the $50B gas contract that was imposed on her by Israel..which translates, that Egypt despite larger gas reserves than Israel, will be never allowed to exploit ,produce her own gas...as long as Israel won't allow it...Israel knows that Egypt's Navy is weak, its army is weak with a leadership to match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Tu touches tu moutes..




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Gomig-21

dBSPL said:


> My brother, please do not get it wrong.



I don't think I got you wrong. There were 2 issues I had with your comment which were why you picked Egypt out of the blue but it looks like you answered that (as far as Africa is concerned since Turkey actually leads navy groups in the Mediterranean sea ATM although even they don't have two critical platforms that Egypt does have that are all about strike power in the pair of Mistral LHDs.) And the 2nd was your definition of strike power being "well over" that of Egypt which you didn't really answer. The brotherly love thing is besides the point, you'll notice that goes right out the door in record time on this forum, especially here and you'll see it rear its ugly head in no time at all, although you've already seen a glimpse of it in the above post.) You will learn to quickly ignore it and why almost all on this forum do.

That being said, without derailing this thread about the Algerian amry, naval strike power is more of an offensive capability and there is nothing in the Algerian navy that comes close to the offensive strike power that the Egyptian navy has.



dBSPL said:


> Egypt and Algeria navies are the two strongest forces in Africa. Both countries have a good naval history. The comparison is that I have seen Algeria one step ahead in terms of combat power over ASW/AsuW and A2AD capacity in the Southern Mediterranean line and and ofc throughout Africa. It is a simple regional power assessment, independent of allied relations. And of course, from the point of view of the navy history , I think that Algeria's military culture is based on maritime. The spectacular Algerian mariners have become proud of the whole Islamic world.



Maritime culture is prevalent in all countries that share historic shores and especially strategic shorelines. History doesn't factor into today's capability. By that same token take a look at ancient Egyptian naval history and then we can go way back. But that doesn't matter today. You can relish the storied tradition of whomever, but current, ground (or water) realities are much different and the fact that aside from defensive capabilities, the Algerian navy doesn't have nearly the power projection the Egyptian navy does. 

You mentioned anti sub warfare and anti surface warfare, there isn't anything in the lists of the respective navies that would give Algeria any edge, in fact, quite the opposite, especially in strike power. The only edge I would give Algeria is in the 4 877EKM Kilos and the 3 636Ms. While Egypt's Type 209 are at 2 currently and will end up being 4, obviously Algeria has the edge there. Other than that, I don't see them coming close, especially with strike power, hence I would still disagree with your earlier comment. 



dBSPL said:


> If I come to the other question, the site you are sharing the link to is not a valid resource.



Then please list any other source if you can. People don't like that source because more often than not, it lists their militaries in unfavorable spots. If it had them up in the top 10, you can bet they'd be using it left and right. Either way, if that doesn't show that one navy could effectively swallow the other, not sure what else would.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> That being said, without derailing this thread about the Algerian amry, naval strike power is more of an offensive capability and there is nothing in the Algerian navy that comes close to the offensive strike power that the Egyptian navy has.


Algeria's armed forces has shown to the world at large about their capabilities..Certainly they don't advertise, but the aficionado in wars and defense noticed..
99..Oum Durman, Sudan
over 20,000 fan were ferried and repatriated to Sudan in less than 48 hrs,most by the Algerian Air force, without incidents or injuries considering that the fan were civilians and lack the military discipline...The only country who noticed was *Israel*
To each US/African war games taken place in Morocco, The Algerian armed forces conducted their own with live ammo, in a real battle condition.
Just the in last combined Army-air force-navy *ETTOUFAN over 15,000 troops took part, *as a reply to Moroccan gesticulations over the Western Sahara
followed closely by one in Nothern border with Lybia and Tunisian as a warning to Lybian faction and another in Southern Lybian border..
Algerian Kilos, are equipped to launch attack against land and sea..the Egyptian Dolphin are not and limited...due to Israeli restriction..and with 6, the Algerian Navy is able to control easily the Western part of the Med
Algerian Meko's are far better its Egyptian Navy equivalent, so goes for the C28 A
The BDSL, Beni Abbes is itself a command plateform beside of other functions and capacities, doted with one of the best defense , not only to protect the vessel itself, but has a capability to protect the accompaning vessel.
The Egyptian mistrals have a different function and capabilities, but those functions and capabilities are severely reduced due to the lack of embarked equipment and defense systems..
and there is no reason to go on...
You like to use the Global firepower classification..But that classification is based only on equipment ie arsenal. it doesn't take in account the training, the inter arm coordination, the integration of defense system and experience...Algerian armed forces does not lack in any of those..I see your thread on the Egyptian army, uniforms are new just out the cartons, vehicles, tanks , just came out of a car wash, she is still using remote controlled explosion in her maneuvers , just as the Sadat era...etc....etc..
It takes one with a little knowledge that Egyptian army hasn't progressed from the seventies...






Gomig-21 said:


> You mentioned anti sub warfare and anti surface warfare, there isn't anything in the lists of the respective navies that would give Algeria any edge, in fact, quite the opposite, especially in strike power. The only edge I would give Algeria is in the 4 877EKM Kilos and the 3 636Ms. While Egypt's Type 209 are at 2 currently and will end up being 4, obviously Algeria has the edge there. Other than that, I don't see them coming close, especially with strike power, hence I would still disagree with your earlier comment.


There is no comparison between your 209 and the Kilos..just in price, their is a continental divide..without regard to any armement .


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/




commemoration of the passing of the father of the Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Gomig-21 said:


> as far as Africa is concerned since Turkey actually leads navy groups in the Mediterranean sea ATM although even they don't have two critical platforms that Egypt does have that are all about strike power in the pair of Mistral LHDs.



I don't think, Mistrals enhancing the *strike power *of the Egyptian navy since afaik you don't operate jet fighters from Mistrals. It's enhancing your amphibious capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> I don't think, Mistrals enhancing the *strike power *of the Egyptian navy since afaik you don't operate jet fighters from Mistrals. It's enhancing your amphibious capabilities.


Her amphibious capabilities? They are unarmed and unprotected..For the time being they are just a fency barges..


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Her amphibious capabilities? They are unarmed and unprotected..For the time being they are just a fency barges..


Come on LHD has it's uses. They are not built for for the purpose of combat.


----------



## Frogman

Sinan said:


> Come on LHD has it's uses. They are not built for for the purpose of combat.



The point is moot anyway. The Mistrals are nowhere near being operationally ready and their helicopter/escort fleets haven't been ordered yet.

Right now it is about developing tactics and procedures for amphibious/deck ops until procurements start coming in.

There's also the point that focusing on the defences of a carrier completely misses the point of fleet based operations.

Ceylal is the village idiot and I'm sort of embarrassed that I have to even get involved in this conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> Come on LHD has it's uses. They are not built for for the purpose of combat.


The Mistrals are built for mitary force projection, command and control as well as providing a launching plateform for any type of military actions...Egyptian Mistrals are just not that equipped to play that role..The French delivered practically bare to Egypt...



Frogman said:


> The point is moot anyway. The Mistrals are nowhere near being operationally ready and their helicopter/escort fleets haven't been ordered yet.
> 
> Right now it is about developing tactics and procedures for amphibious/deck ops until procurements start coming in.
> 
> There's also the point that focusing on the defences of a carrier completely misses the point of fleet based operations.
> 
> Ceylal is the village idiot and I'm sort of embarrassed that I have to even get involved in this conversation.


If there is one idiot, among all the PDF contributors, it has to be an Egyptian...and comparing all the Msarwas nitwits That abound in this forum...you the one who barely pass the test of the idiot class..
And you repeated exactly the points I made about the Egyptien barges..dumbass!


----------



## Ceylal

An Algerian T55 an AMV upgrade...probably a remaining one from the 100+ who decimated Ariel Sharon brigade and left him with a lasting headache..and gave Sadat an opportunity for the 2nd, real victory parade...even tough he went to the Knesset and lowered his pants , live...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Inside kilo class submarine for a training mission

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Algerian DCA Kasta 2E Surveillance Radar Exposed in the Applied School for Anti-Aircraft Defense 4th M.R #Laghouat on Behalf the Ceremony of Graduation of #Military Cadets 21.06.18





What could be the 1st clear Photo of the Algerian Air Defense System Pantsir-S1 Exposed in the Applied School for Anti-Aircraft Defense 4th M.R #Laghouat on Behalf the Ceremony of Graduation of #Military Cadets 21.06.18

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria unveils upgraded BTR-80*







An upgraded BTR-80 is seen during Exercise ‘Sakhr 2018’ in the 2nd Military Region. Source: Algerian Ministry of National Defence

Algeria’s Ministry of National Defence has unveiled BTR-80 armoured personnel carriers (APCs) that have been upgraded to launch 9M133 Kornet missiles.

Two upgraded BTR-80s were seen in video footage and photographs released on 26 June to show the ‘Sakhr 2018’ exercise carried out by the 36th Motorised Infantry Brigade in the 2nd Military Region in northeast Algeria. At least one was also seen launching a missile during the exercise.

The upgrade consists of a launcher with two Kornet missiles, one either side of electro-optical systems, mounted on top of the vehicle’s turret.

It appeared that the turret – which is normally manually operated - would have to be traversed to acquire and track turrets and that the gunner would be unable to open his hatch to load more missiles.

The electro-optics appeared to consist of the standard Kornet targeting system without the optional thermal camera in one housing and other systems that could include a different thermal camera and rangefinder in a second. Both housings appeared to have no covers to protect the optics.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*






To read the full article, Client Login
(198 of 286 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/81354/algeria-unveils-upgraded-btr-80

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Pakistani frigate *F-22P (*PNS _Aslat_*) *visit algeria for 3 days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

ezerdi2 said:


> Pakistani frigate *F-22P (*PNS _Aslat_*) *visit algeria for 3 days


Pakistan and Algeria needs to increase corporation in field of defense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

ezerdi2 said:


> Pakistani frigate *F-22P (*PNS _Aslat_*) *visit algeria for 3 days



by me

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

A heavy loss yesterday seven soldiers martyred and four terroristes killed one captured in a violent clash broke out with a group of 15 to 20 terrorists in skikda province, major reinforcements, including helicopters, were sent to the combat zone.

_Allah yarhamhoum _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

airstrikes and helicopters in mountains of skikda province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

After 40 years of loyal services the legendary aircraft Mig-25 will be retired this year it will replaced by Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bidonv

*L’Algérie aurait acquis 18 chasseurs Russe Su-35 FlankerE*


> L’Algérie serait le troisième client à l’exportation du chasseur Russe de génération 4G++, Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E, avec un achat de 18 unités. L’annonce a été faite hier, en marge de l’ouverture de l’exposition Army 2018, par le chef de Rosoboronexport, Vladimir Mikheev.
> 
> Dans l’annonce faite, le nom du client n’était pas mentionné, pour des raisons contractuelles. un article de Mena Defence a déclaré qu’il s’agit bien de l’Algérie qui envisagerait d’acheter le Su-35 et ce il y a dix ans déjà. Selon les informations du site algérien, il s’agirait d’une demande d’urgence faite par le ministère algérien de la Défense pour le remplacement des intercepteurs MiG-25 qui seront mis hors service à la fin de l’année en cours.
> 
> La commande concerne 18 unités et la livraison débutera fin de 2018 début 2019. Selon le site, l’Algérie aurait abandonner l’achat des bombardiers lourds Su-32, version export du fameux Su-34, que l’Algérie a déclaré ne pas satisfaire sa demande.
> 
> La version algérienne Flanker sera désignée Su-35DZ et sera similaire à celle de l’Indonésie. En novembre 2015, un contrat a été signé avec la République populaire de Chine pour la livraison de 24 chasseurs Su-35 pour lesquels la Chine a payé environ 2,5 milliards de dollars. 2018 a vu la signature d’un nouveau contrat de livraison de 11 Su-35 pour l’Indonésie pour une valeur de 1.14 milliards de dollars US.


http://dzairakhbar.com/index.php/2018/08/23/lalgerie-aurait-acquis-18-unites-du-su-35-flanker-e/


Google translation 

Algeria may have have acquired 18 Russian fighters Su-35 FlankerE

Algeria would be the third export customer of the Russian generation 4G ++ fighter, Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker E, with a purchase of 18 units. The announcement was made yesterday, on the sidelines of the opening of the 2018 Army exhibition, by the head of Rosoboronexport, Vladimir Mikheev.

In the announcement made, the client's name was not mentioned, for contractual reasons. an article by Mena Defense said that it is indeed Algeria that would consider buying the Su-35 and it is ten years already. According to information from the Algerian site, this would be an emergency request made by the Algerian Ministry of Defense for the replacement of MiG-25 interceptors which will be decommissioned at the end of the current year.

The order concerns 18 units and the delivery will start in late 2018 and early 2019. According to the website, Algeria would have abandoned the purchase of the Su-32 heavy bombers, export version of the famous Su-34, which Algeria has declared not to satisfy his request.

The Algerian version Flanker will be designated Su-35DZ and will be similar to that of Indonesia. In November 2015, a contract was signed with the People's Republic of China for the delivery of 24 Su-35 fighter jets for which China paid about $ 2.5 billion. 2018 saw the signing of a new 11 Su-35 delivery contract for Indonesia worth US $ 1.14 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ezerdi2 said:


> After 40 years of loyal services the legendary aircraft Mig-25 will be retired this year it will replaced by Su-35



Did Algeria order Su-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

undertakerwwefan said:


> Did Algeria order Su-35?



According to russian media there is a 3rd export contract on Su-35 for an unknown country it could be Algeria After the Algerian Air Force tested the Su-35 in 2016, vietnam or UAE also Russia got 1st request for Su-34 delivery from foreign customer wait and see


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031989352560254977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031995231972012033
https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/111103/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

Beni abbes LPD









El mellah navy school ship


















RBS-15 missile test on Meko A200

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

AKRAMOV said:


> *Mystery surrounds Algeria’s three ISR Gulfstream 550s*
> 
> Mystery continues to surround the Algerian Air Force’s USD1.1 billion deal for three intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR)-configured Gulfstream 550 aircraft.
> 
> The contract, brokered by the Algerian armed forces’ Joint Chief of Staff, General Ahmed Gaid Salah, was signed with aerospace giant Raytheon in late 2015, yet more than two years later the work appears to have stalled.
> 
> Raytheon outsourced the Algerian business to US-owned Field Aerospace, based at Will Rogers World Airport in Oklahoma. This is where the three Gulfstream 550s – N543RN (serial number 5543), N546RN (5546), and N550RN (5550; ex-N750GA) – are currently housed. Field’s past work has involved the KC-10 and KC-135 tankers operated by the US Air Force (USAF), but the company also states on its website it is an ISR systems integrator.
> 
> From Janes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Camel cavalry (Méharistes) in extreme south of country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

*ZSU-23-4 Shilka* and * T 72 * with palestinian student in formation in algeria














*T 90








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


>



That's some really good stuff, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

1956..EGYPT AND THE ALGERIAN WAR...




__ https://www.facebook.com/




IKTISSAH , MILITARY EXERCISE AS A REPLY TO HAFTAR, EGYPT, UAE AND OF COURSE MOROCCO..




__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/





ALGERIAN NAVY AND THE USNAVY




__ https://www.facebook.com/











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ss22

the 6th one


----------



## Ceylal

ss22 said:


> the 6th one


6th one?


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Havoc already in service

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

The fifth new *Kilo 636 M submarin* starting travel to algeria for delivry

_03 october 2018_











*Kamov Ka-32T* , open doors

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Havoc already in service



I had some excellent pics of those while they were being tested in Russia but lost them! The cockpit is incredible, especially with the touch-screen display.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*ALGERIA'S MODUS OPERANDI TO THREATS …..












*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria looks set to build more Fuchs-2 vehicles*







An image taken from the March 2017 issue of the Algerian military’s magazine shows a Fuchs-2 armoured vehicle emerging from the water tank of the testing area at the Rheinmetall-Algerie factory in Ain Smara. Source: El Djeich

The German company Rheinmetall announced on 8 October that it has received an order to provide an international customer with components for the manufacturing of Fuchs-2 6×6 armoured vehicles. It said the order is worth hundreds of millions of euros and that the components will be delivered between 2019 and 2020.

It did not identify the customer, but Algeria is the only country that produces the Fuchs-2 under licence.

The German press reported in 2014 that Berlin had approved a USD2.7 billion deal under which a factory would be established in Algeria to produce 980 Fuchs-2s.

The first Algerian Fuchs-2s were seen when Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaïd Salah visited the Republican Guard's Special Intervention Regiment in May 2015.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at* ihsmarkit.com/janes






To read the full article, Client Login
(145 of 264 words)

https://www.janes.com/article/83739/algeria-looks-set-to-build-more-fuchs-2-vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Another exercise in 5th Military District

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian armed forces left handed way of welcoming the Sauds to Tunisia..


----------



## ezerdi2

first pic of the CH 4 UAV also CH 3 UAV was seen in the video








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057272586046976000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

infantry training and Tactical formation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Republicain guard is composed of about 6,000 troops Their responsibilities include protecting the President and governmental buildings the Republican Guard has been an autonomous military force, with its own command. It is under the direct authority of the President of Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

As part of the military cooperation with the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, NATO's 2nd Standing Naval Group "SNMG- 2 "docked on Monday 19 November 2018 at the port of Algiers for a stopover of four (04) days. 
During this stopover, the Vice Admiral, Deputy Commander of NATO Allied Navy Command "MARCOM" paid a courtesy call to Major-General Naval Forces Commander Admiralty. On the other hand, a delegation of the 2nd Naval Group was received by the Commander of the Maritime Facade Center.
During this stopover, a floating unit of our Naval Forces will, in coordination with the buildings of the 2nd NATO Naval Group "SNMG-2", perform "PASSEX" tactical exercises. The 2nd NATO Naval Group "SNMG-2", under Dutch command, is composed of four (04) units: 
- The Dutch missile destroyer destroyer "HNLMS DE RUYTER"; 
- The Spanish missile destroyer "ESPS CRISTOBAL COLON"; 
- The Canadian missile frigate "HMCS CITIES OF QUEBEC"; 
- The Spanish tanker tanker "ESPS CANTABRIA".
It should be noted that this stop will contribute to deepening the military cooperation between our Naval Forces and the North Atlantic Treaty Organization through the exchange of experiences and the strengthening of operational coordination in the areas of control and control. maritime safety, and the development of interoperability and responsiveness capabilities between the two sides in crisis situations and the enhancement of our maritime safety against potential hazards or threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Mig-29s serie and a reportage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Naval Analyses*

Impressive Algerian naval firepower: 16 RBS15 Mk3 missile launchers of a MEKO A-200AN frigate!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria's Navy and Nato training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*BMPT'S FOR ALGERIA*


Russia will built several hundred tank support vehicles (BMPT) Terminator in one of the African countries, a military diplomatic source said on Tuesday.

"Several hundreds of BMPTs were bought by one of the African states. Supplies started," the agency’s source said. The source refused to name the country that bought the Terminators, but it is known to be ALGERIA

The Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation did not comment on this information.

The Terminator BMPT is armed with two 30 mm caliber guns, a large-caliber machine gun, and the Ataka-T anti-tank complex. The vehicle’s task is to fire armored vehicles in an offensive, in particular, to neutralize enemy personnel armed with portable anti-tank weapons.

This year the terminator was put into service with the Russian army, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation purchased 10 such machines. Kazakhstan became the first foreign customer of BMPT - in 2011-2013, with 10 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Algeria isn't actually friends with Saudi Arabia are they? I feel like they are just putting on a show and in the blink of an eye would support Iran if a war ever came between them. I do hope they should be allies but as long as Saudi Arabia doesn't push Wahhabis than I think it would work better.



ezerdi2 said:


> *ZSU-23-4 Shilka* and * T 72 * with palestinian student in formation in algeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why doesn't Algeria modify the ZSU-23-4 Shilka and add MANPADS for further air defense? They could add it in the same way as the M6 Linebacker but instead with Russian Manpads?* 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

YvngEngineer said:


> Why doesn't Algeria modify the ZSU-23-4 Shilka and add MANPADS for further air defense? They could add it in the same way as the M6 Linebacker but instead with Russian Manpads?*
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's already done modernized in algeria a few years ago However I'm not sure that the missiles are Igla I think they are Chinese missiles QW-2 locally produced under license since 2010 under the name "SAEK"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Could Algeria defend its airspace from attack by aircraft? Lets say for example they had a war would they be able to destroy planes pretty easily? I know their air defense systems are pretty impressive with S-400,S-300,Tor,Pantsir,Tor M-2,Buk M-2,Strela-10,Strela-1,Osa,HQ-9. How effective are these systems individually though? I know many of these have the right altitude to hit Jets flying at 30 k feet. But I do give your country thumbs up for developing such a sophisticated air defense.


----------



## ss22

YvngEngineer said:


> Could Algeria defend its airspace from attack by aircraft? Lets say for example they had a war would they be able to destroy planes pretty easily? I know their air defense systems are pretty impressive with S-400,S-300,Tor,Pantsir,Tor M-2,Buk M-2,Strela-10,Strela-1,Osa,HQ-9. How effective are these systems individually though? I know many of these have the right altitude to hit Jets flying at 30 k feet. But I do give your country thumbs up for developing such a sophisticated air defense.


Just take care of your country, we defended our country in the past without all theses systems...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Could Algeria defend its airspace from attack by aircraft? Lets say for example they had a war would they be able to destroy planes pretty easily? I know their air defense systems are pretty impressive with S-400,S-300,Tor,Pantsir,Tor M-2,Buk M-2,Strela-10,Strela-1,Osa,HQ-9. How effective are these systems individually though? I know many of these have the right altitude to hit Jets flying at 30 k feet. But I do give your country thumbs up for developing such a sophisticated air defense.


Well so far, 7 instable borders and not one of them has been breached by air or by land..That should tells you something...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/





REMEMBERING THE ALN DURING THE ALGERIAN WAR OF INDEPENDANCE




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

After Ch-3 and Ch-4 New drone appears the* Yabhon United 40 MALE UAV's *built locally under license

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> After Ch-3 and Ch-4 New drone appears the* Yabhon United 40 MALE UAV's *built locally under license


Nice and this means increased cooperation with Gulf countries right? To my knowledge this is made by UAE and Algeria also uses the Nimr and Caracal, I think there can be more opportunities with the UAE and KSA with licensed production especially with the B-250 Bader, Enigma APC, Abu Dhabi ship building, AN-132, Grom-2 Tactical ballistic missile and Adcom systems the same company that made this UAV. You can disagree with me on this but its only my opinion in which to increase Algeria's lethality and defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Nice and this means increased cooperation with Gulf countries right? To my knowledge this is made by UAE and Algeria also uses the Nimr and Caracal, I think there can be more opportunities with the UAE and KSA with licensed production especially with the B-250 Bader, Enigma APC, Abu Dhabi ship building, AN-132, Grom-2 Tactical ballistic missile and Adcom systems the same company that made this UAV. You can disagree with me on this but its only my opinion in which to increase Algeria's lethality and defense industry.


It’s 100% dz..Algeria acquired 4 years ago. This the Algerian version, upgraded, built by the Algerian Army Engineers.
Algeria’s association with Arab companies has always failed in the past. Russia, China, Italy , South Africa and Germany are the main Algeria’s partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

YvngEngineer said:


> Nice and this means increased cooperation with Gulf countries right? To my knowledge this is made by UAE and Algeria also uses the Nimr and Caracal, I think there can be more opportunities with the UAE and KSA with licensed production especially with the B-250 Bader, Enigma APC, Abu Dhabi ship building, AN-132, Grom-2 Tactical ballistic missile and Adcom systems the same company that made this UAV. You can disagree with me on this but its only my opinion in which to increase Algeria's lethality and defense industry.


I hope that UAE military cooperation with Algeria is an example of success between two arab country. 
Today another product was appear for the first time The *Ajban 440 A* Another version of the Nimr II built locally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> It’s 100% dz..Algeria acquired 4 years ago. This the Algerian version, upgraded, built by the Algerian Army Engineers.
> Algeria’s association with Arab companies has always failed in the past. Russia, China, Italy , South Africa and Germany are the main Algeria’s partners.


No it's not Algerian and you know it.
They are under licence, with Foreign Blueprint/knowledge and External Training programs.
Same goes for the Nimr lineup.
Nothing is wrong in such deals...

And UAE is "till this day" a successful partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> No it's not Algerian and you know it.
> They are under licence, with Foreign Blueprint/knowledge and External Training programs.
> Same goes for the Nimr lineup.
> Nothing is wrong in such deals...
> 
> And UAE is "till this day" a successful partnership.


It is successful, because Algeria made it successful..It is Algerian money and Algerian talent that made it successful..Algeria wanted to repay them for buying a consignment of arms from Swissland in the 90’s and transferred to Algerian when the country was under embargo..It is simply that..Arabs have never put their money in Moslem countries unless its for terrorism financing..They place their money in the West where it is safe...Have you ever asked yourself , why a country like Algeria or any other country for that matter needs a middle man to deal with Germany or any other country? 
It was a deal made to reward UAE for their support, that was changed by some Algerian assholes that have a lot of interest in that particular country for their own gain..Typical MENA arrangements , very well rehearsed and oiled by those who rules..



ezerdi2 said:


> I hope that UAE military cooperation with Algeria is an example of success between two arab country.
> Today another product was appear for the first time The *Ajban 440 A* Another version of the Nimr II built locally


How can a pissy country , help Algeria..They took Algerian money they have never spent a penny of their in the deal..Beside Ezerdi, The last time I checked, Algeria is Berber, she was never Arab to begin with and she still Berber to this day...
They love Algeria so much that they are funding the Israeli gas line to Europe..just like Qatar loved Algeria when they financed the destruction of Tiguentourine, to place their gas in Europe and took over most of the Algerian contract..Woke up man, and see the Arab The way they are...!


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> It is successful, because Algeria made it successful..It is Algerian money and Algerian talent that made it successful..Algeria wanted to repay them for buying a consignment of arms from Swissland in the 90’s and transferred to Algerian when the country was under embargo..It is simply that..Arabs have never put their money in Moslem countries unless its for terrorism financing..They place their money in the West where it is safe...Have you ever asked yourself , why a country like Algeria or any other country for that matter needs a middle man to deal with Germany or any other country?
> It was a deal made to reward UAE for their support, that was changed by some Algerian assholes that have a lot of interest in that particular country for their own gain..Typical MENA arrangements , very well rehearsed and oiled by those who rules..
> 
> 
> How can a pissy country , help Algeria..They took Algerian money they have never spent a penny of their in the deal..Beside Ezerdi, The last time I checked, Algeria is Berber, she was never Arab to begin with and she still Berber to this day...
> They love Algeria so much that they are funding the Israeli gas line to Europe..just like Qatar loved Algeria when they financed the destruction of Tiguentourine, to place their gas in Europe and took over most of the Algerian contract..Woke up man, and see the Arab The way they are...!


The whole berber thing is stupid. Algerians consider themselves arab as do most other Arabic speak countries. I don't know why it matters that one is berber and one is arab they both speak Arabic, share Islamic culture, and are in the Arab league. I don't know why you hate oppose cooperation among countries in the middle east so badly as it helps all the parties involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> The whole berber thing is stupid. Algerians consider themselves arab as do most other Arabic speak countries. I don't know why it matters that one is berber and one is arab they both speak Arabic, share Islamic culture, and are in the Arab league. I don't know why you hate oppose cooperation among countries in the middle east so badly as it helps all the parties involved.


Ceylal is a Kabyle. Kabyls don't see themselves as Arabs. I will not go into religion.
But the Extrem Majority of North African see themselves as "Arabs" and everything that is linked to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> The whole berber thing is stupid. Algerians consider themselves arab as do most other Arabic speak countries. I don't know why it matters that one is berber and one is arab they both speak Arabic, share Islamic culture, and are in the Arab league. I don't know why you hate oppose cooperation among countries in the middle east so badly as it helps all the parties involved.


What do you know? We don’t expect you to understand..You all have no history and no culture to speak of..Your state was created with a pencil and a ruler during a drinking party ...North Africa is Amazigh, not Arab..its our history is all that...I don’t know you all want us Arab when we are not...


----------



## ezerdi2

Ceylal said:


> How can a pissy country , help Algeria..They took Algerian money they have never spent a penny of their in the deal..Beside Ezerdi, The last time I checked, Algeria is Berber, she was never Arab to begin with and she still Berber to this day...
> They love Algeria so much that they are funding the Israeli gas line to Europe..just like Qatar loved Algeria when they financed the destruction of Tiguentourine, to place their gas in Europe and took over most of the Algerian contract..Woke up man, and see the Arab The way they are...!


I said cooperation not help we discuss, we see if we can (like everyone else) take something and we continue to follow our destiny. Let's take advantage of our known neutrality. We are talking to the EU, the US, Iran, Russia and now Gulf countries. That it also serves our interests no more, you talk about gas pipelines and tigentoutirine attack like Algeria is a major producter of oil wake up u and look at statistic of production we just are a small producter no one care


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> I said cooperation not help we discuss, we see if we can (like everyone else) take something and we continue to follow our destiny. Let's take advantage of our known neutrality. We are talking to the EU, the US, Iran, Russia and now Gulf countries. That it also serves our interests no more, you talk about gas pipelines and tigentoutirine attack like Algeria is a major producter of oil wake up u and look at statistic of production we just are a small producter no one care


Tiguentourine was a gas processing plant..Qatar is a gas producer..not oil producer...



HannibalBarca said:


> Ceylal is a Kabyle. Kabyls don't see themselves as Arabs. I will not go into religion.
> But the Extrem Majority of North African see themselves as "Arabs" and everything that is linked to it.


Ceylal is a Kabyle, A Chawi, A Chelhi, a Touareg , an Amazigh like any North African..Even Tunisian are a flulike blown Amazigh..Tunisia is not denying anymore and they closing rank for a Amazigh nation..You all seem to confuse Arabophone, which means speaking a form of local dialect that has a lot Arabic words in it..and Arabs..Arabs is race that we have never belonged to..Even Arabs themselves, in a moment of anger, tell the Maghrebis that they are not Arabs...So you can live in your own cocoon of fabricated lies or you can be yourself and be proud for what you really are and what the 94% of Tunisian are..A Nation of Amazigh..!


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> Tiguentourine was a gas processing plant..Qatar is a gas producer..not oil producer...
> 
> 
> Ceylal is a Kabyle, A Chawi, A Chelhi, a Touareg , an Amazigh like any North African..Even Tunisian are a flulike blown Amazigh..Tunisia is not denying anymore and they closing rank for a Amazigh nation..You all seem to confuse Arabophone, which means speaking a form of local dialect that has a lot Arabic words in it..and Arabs..Arabs is race that we have never belonged to..Even Arabs themselves, in a moment of anger, tell the Maghrebis that they are not Arabs...So you can live in your own cocoon of fabricated lies or you can be yourself and be proud for what you really are and what the 94% of Tunisian are..A Nation of Amazigh..!


Go to the genetic studies and go to J1 that's the arab DNA and people in Algeria are 22 percent so that's a good percentage.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Tiguentourine was a gas processing plant..Qatar is a gas producer..not oil producer...
> 
> 
> Ceylal is a Kabyle, A Chawi, A Chelhi, a Touareg , an Amazigh like any North African..Even Tunisian are a flulike blown Amazigh..Tunisia is not denying anymore and they closing rank for a Amazigh nation..You all seem to confuse Arabophone, which means speaking a form of local dialect that has a lot Arabic words in it..and Arabs..Arabs is race that we have never belonged to..Even Arabs themselves, in a moment of anger, tell the Maghrebis that they are not Arabs...So you can live in your own cocoon of fabricated lies or you can be yourself and be proud for what you really are and what the 94% of Tunisian are..A Nation of Amazigh..!



In TN no one care... only those in search of "Roots" to keep them a sense of belonging.
TN is an Arabic Nation, in the Cultural sense. The Extrem majority of Tunisians identify themselves as Muslims, with Arabic culture and Diverse ethnic roots... NO ONE believe to be 100% something...Even less in North Africa... Where everyone is a bit of Everything... European...To Berber to Subsaharienne African to Arabs etc...

We don't care... Maybe you do, But I (almost)NEVER saw in my life a Tunisian making such topic a primordial beacon of his "life/Future". There is few who do care, no one deny it... But the subject is futile for us.

As for remembering past Culture or other Ethnicity isn't wrong... It's a reality and a Truth. Accepting it or Denying it has no weight for us... at least For me and the thousands ppl I came across...actually, in all my short life, 2-3 Times I came across ppl like that... in TUNISIA... When it comes to other countries, Like Algeria/Morocco it's another subject... it's almost 30-70...

And Fun Fact... Tunisia is the most Important Arabic rooted Ethnic group in All of the Maghreb... your 94% number is not from our reality...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Go to the genetic studies and go to J1 that's the arab DNA and people in Algeria are 22 percent so that's a good percentage.


Bullshit, just dust..less than 1/10th of percent..there is a thread on that that I posted while back..just look for it..this thread trat military stuff..not genetics..



HannibalBarca said:


> In TN no one care... only those in search of "Roots" to keep them a sense of belonging.
> TN is an Arabic Nation, in the Cultural sense. The Extrem majority of Tunisians identify themselves as Muslims, with Arabic culture and Diverse ethnic roots... NO ONE believe to be 100% something...Even less in North Africa... Where everyone is a bit of Everything... European...To Berber to Subsaharienne African to Arabs etc...


Exactly that it doesn't mean they Arab descents...Carthage, were Arabs are know to have settled for years before the North African invasion, showed about 4% of those sampled are Arabs, the rest are Amazighs..



> We don't care... Maybe you do, But I (almost)NEVER saw in my life a Tunisian making such topic a primordial beacon of his "life/Future". There is few who do care, no one deny it... But the subject is futile for us.


Really? then as Tunisian, you know nothing about the changes and the awakening of the Tunisian of their real race and it has nothing to do with being Arab.

As for remembering past Culture or other Ethnicity isn't wrong... It's a reality and a Truth. Accepting it or Denying it has no weight for us... at least For me and the thousands ppl I came across...actually, in all my short life, 2-3 Times I came across ppl like that... in TUNISIA... When it comes to other countries, Like Algeria/Morocco it's another subject... it's almost 30-70...

And Fun Fact... Tunisia is the most Important Arabic rooted Ethnic group in All of the Maghreb... your 94% number is not from our reality...[/QUOTE]
Not 94%, just 4% are Arab descents..And there is something that you said is true..Tunisians are more ''Orientalists" than the rest of the Maghrebins.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit, just dust..less than 1/10th of percent..there is a thread on that that I posted while back..just look for it..this thread trat military stuff..not genetics..
> 
> 
> Exactly that it doesn't mean they Arab descents...Carthage, were Arabs are know to have settled for years before the North African invasion, showed about 4% of those sampled are Arabs, the rest are Amazighs..
> 
> 
> Really? then as Tunisian, you know nothing about the changes and the awakening of the Tunisian of their real race and it has nothing to do with being Arab.
> 
> As for remembering past Culture or other Ethnicity isn't wrong... It's a reality and a Truth. Accepting it or Denying it has no weight for us... at least For me and the thousands ppl I came across...actually, in all my short life, 2-3 Times I came across ppl like that... in TUNISIA... When it comes to other countries, Like Algeria/Morocco it's another subject... it's almost 30-70...
> 
> And Fun Fact... Tunisia is the most Important Arabic rooted Ethnic group in All of the Maghreb... your 94% number is not from our reality...Not 94%, just 4% are Arab descents..And there is something that you said is true..Tunisians are more ''Orientalists" than the rest of the Maghrebins.



Carthaginians were Phoenicians/Canaanite not Arabs.

As for Arabs descent, The Haplogroup is found in around 30% (other Studies goes to 40%).
That 4% fantasy is of "Direct" Descent... But around 30 to 40% of Tunisian Have the presence of "Arabic genes" so to speak. The highest in all of the Maghreb region.

Now does that matter? No.
Is that New? No. "You should read Ibn Khaldoun"
Will it change TN identity? No.
Does TN wish to change it? No.

All of that comes from Algeria and their Tribal issues. What you are saying isn't new... Centuries and Centuries before you...That "speech" was already on the table in what we know as actual "Algeria".

Read Ibn Khaldoun, you will learn a lot about your roots.

And Why the Other Maghreb areas like Algeria and Morocco got a very few % of Arab genetic compared to TN? Well... it's quite simple... The one who conquered those lands and Converted the people weren't Arabs (a minority), but " Tunisians"... who recently embraced Islam... That's why Gene pool mixing was "local".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Carthaginians were Phoenicians/Canaanite not Arabs.
> 
> As for Arabs descent, The Haplogroup is found in around 30% (other Studies goes to 40%).
> That 4% fantasy is of "Direct" Descent... But around 30 to 40% of Tunisian Have the presence of "Arabic genes" so to speak. The highest in all of the Maghreb region.
> 
> Now does that matter? No.
> Is that New? No. "You should read Ibn Khaldoun"
> Will it change TN identity? No.
> Does TN wish to change it? No.
> 
> All of that comes from Algeria and their Tribal issues. What you are saying isn't new... Centuries and Centuries before you...That "speech" was already on the table in what we know as actual "Algeria".
> 
> Read Ibn Khaldoun, you will learn a lot about your roots.
> 
> And Why the Other Maghreb areas like Algeria and Morocco got a very few % of Arab genetic compared to TN? Well... it's quite simple... The one who conquered those lands and Converted the people weren't Arabs (a minority), but " Tunisians"... who recently embraced Islam... That's why Gene pool mixing was "local".


I have read Ibn Khaldoun and he has never said that North African are Arabs..I fact he was very critical on their culture..And I don't have nor need to expand on that subject..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> I have read Ibn Khaldoun and he has never said that North African are Arabs..I fact he was very critical on their culture..And I don't have nor need to expand on that subject..


Never did I said that...
I quite said the opposite...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075756095346487296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

ezerdi2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075756095346487296


They should put it at the center of a circle of RPGs and Fire them all at once...


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> They should put it at the center of a circle of RPGs and Fire them all at once...


They try to recreate battlefield condition ...and it was well thought and executed..


----------



## ezerdi2

HannibalBarca said:


> They should put it at the center of a circle of RPGs and Fire them all at once...



Its a old video for test maybe in 2012 or 2013 i dont know if they did others test


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> Its a old video for test maybe in 2012 or 2013 i dont know if they did others test


The test recreate a street combat zone, for which this type of armored vehicle is made for..


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

A new contract for the new version of Win long equipped with a satellite antennae signed with Algeria..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Scramble Magazine*
December 21 at 4:57 AM · 
News from Algeria rarely appears, and if there is news... it is striking, look at this!

The Force Aérienne Algérienne (FAA, Algerian Air Force) revealed some pictures of a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) armed Unmanned Aerial System. The Algerian Ministry of National Defence said they produced the UAS locally and are designated Algeria 54 and Algeria 55.

Already in 2013, a spokesmen of the FAG reported that they had interest in a long-enduring UAS produced by Adcom Systems Yabhon. The aircraft involved was the weird looking United 40 capable for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions, developed in the United Arab Emirates. The United 40 has a wingspan of some 68 feet (21 meters), is some 36 feet (11 meters) long and measures some 13 feet (4 meter) ground to fintip. Underneath the wings, ten hard points can be attached for a 1,050kg weapons load. Four on the front wings, six on the rear wings. It is said the UAS has an edurance for over 100 hours and it can fly up to 26,000 feet (8,000 meters).

The Algeria 54 and 55 are most probably copies of the Adcom United 40 and are likely licence built in Algeria.

Photo credit: Algerian MoD and Adcom
With thanks to Jeremy Binnie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> A new contract for the new version of Win long equipped with a satellite antennae signed with Algeria..
> View attachment 528894


Algeria going for WING LONG I or WING LONG ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Algeria going for WING LONG I or WING LONG ID


wing long ID is the one operated by satellite, I guess.
The first units were brought in in 2014 and it wasn't until 2018 that they were fully activated in the armed forces..These units went trought several modifications and improvements to suit the Algerian armed forces before being made fully operational ..Two of the units crashed during he testing period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## D-Mitch

Algerian Naval Power in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Tv report about Algerian local military industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

zetros unimog trucks














3643 6x6 





Classe G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

ALGERIAN AIR FORCE, MI 24 SUPER HIND MAKIII PILOT'S HELMET

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*Algeria: a new missile to give more punch to the T55*



Algeria has ordered anti-tank missiles for the T55AMV's 100mm gun which is in service with its mechanized divisions. The ANP received a first batch of Stugna missiles produced by Lutch in Ukraine.

These missiles, fired by the T55's 100 mm gun have a range of 5 km and are laser guided.

The T55, in service in the Algerian army since the years 60-70 was modernized during the 90s to the AMV format with a new FCS, a new gun and new protection with explosive bricks.

Although well maintained and in operational conditions, the T55 AMVs were decommissioned and removed from brigades and armored divisions in the early 2000s to join the mechanized divisions as infantry support tanks.

In 2017-2018, the deployment of the 12th mechanized division, for example ,took part in various exercises .. The two mechanized divisions have, since the deployment of the ANP on the borders with Libya and the Sahel countries, have the appearance of real small armies, very well equipped and very quick to maneuver

MENADEFENCE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Inauguration of two new submarines* *KILO 636M "EL-OUANCHARIS" and "EL-HOGGAR", commissioned recently















Yak 130 used for formation and training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Algeria's recently acquired SM4 120mm Mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

wow, 2 subs at the same time, congrats. how many subs in total?


----------



## ezerdi2

xbat said:


> wow, 2 subs at the same time, congrats. how many subs in total?



6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*116th Regiment for operational maneuvers*

*



*
*



*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Army opening roads closed by the huge snow fall this days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

5 years ago during the Tiguentourine's terrorist attack
























__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Little visit in sahara for tourists


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Algeria’s next orders: su-35, su-32/34, mig-35, yak-130 Trainer, beriev a-50/100 awacs, su-57 2020

Alongside the Su-35, Algeria’s armed forces are reportedly considering acquiring Su-34 strike fighters to modernise its air to ground capabilities. Already fielding a sizeable fleet of approximately two dozenSu-24 strike jets, an export variant of the Su-34 - reportedly named the Su-32 - will if equipped with the latest standoff munitions provide the country with some of the most advanced strike capabilities in the world. The Su-34 entered service alongside the Su-35 in 2014, and is also heavily based on the Su-27 Flanker airframe - though its parallel two seats make its profile highly distinctive. The aircraft is considerably less costly than the Su-35, and Algeria is likely to become the jet’s first export customer once negotiations are concluded. Other speculated future sales include further Yak-130 advanced trainer jets, MiG-35 light fighters to complement the capabilities of the Su-35, and possibly even Beriev A-50 or A-100 airborne Warning And Control Systems (AWACS) to help the country monitor its sizeable airspace and coordinate the activities of its fighter fleet. Ultimately Algeria’s armed forces remain a key partner for Russia’s defence industry, and historically a far more reliable ally in North Africa than Libya or Egypt. With the country making considerable investments in defence and particularly in anti aircraft capabilities since NATO’s military intervention ousted the government of Libya, a longstanding Russian client, relations and cooperation are set to continue to strengthen - with Algeria also having been singled out as a leading potential client for Russia’s fifth generation Su-57 stealth fighters in the 2020s to complement its existing capabilities.


https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...neration-fighters-su-34-strike-jets-to-follow


----------



## Ceylal

I doubt seriously that Mig35 or any Mig products will be on Algeria’s futur acquisitions . The saga of the MIG29 SMT left a bad dent with the manufacturer.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> I doubt seriously that Mig35 or any Mig products will be on Algeria’s futur acquisitions . The saga of the MIG29 SMT left a bad dent with the manufacturer.


SU-34 is a good choice but yeah I don't think Algeria will purchase Migs. SU-24s are getting really old by now but what about SU-25? They are still being produced and if the price is right they can be acquired in good numbers. Wikipedia says Algeria already purchased SU-34 but I'm not sure if this is right but you can tell me.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> I doubt seriously that Mig35 or any Mig products will be on Algeria’s futur acquisitions . The saga of the MIG29 SMT left a bad dent with the manufacturer.


You can forget the mig family they are playing in the same league of a mig-17



Swordbreaker12 said:


> You can forget the mig family they are playing at the same league of a mig-17


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> You can forget the mig family they are playing in the same league of a mig-17


Mig 17 was a great jet..


----------



## Kompromat

Algeria should co produce JF-17 Thunder Block-III fighters with Pakistan as a full fledged partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Horus said:


> Algeria should co produce JF-17 Thunder Block-III fighters with Pakistan as a full fledged partner.


You made me laugh "jf-17" hahahha



Ceylal said:


> Mig 17 was a great jet..


Yes but to her times "1950s"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Idiots laugh, that's why we call them idiots.

The way Algeria is piling up Russian hardware without any diversity, its gonna end up knee deep in Kremlin's influence. That isn't healthy for any country. Egyptians buy hardware from three different sources, French, American and Russian for the same reason.

Morocco uses the same approach.

Pakistan can meet Algeria's Air power needs at a price no one else would offer, without any political strings. Algeria is limited to using Russian weapons (crap) on Russian jets. Pakistan can offer integration of ANY weapon or sensor Algeria can source from abroad on JF-17. 




Swordbreaker12 said:


> You made me laugh "jf-17" hahahha
> 
> 
> Yes but to her times "1950s"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Horus said:


> Idiots laugh, that's why we call them idiots.
> 
> The way Algeria is piling up Russian hardware without any diversity, its gonna end up knee deep in Kremlin's influence. That isn't healthy for any country. Egyptians buy hardware from three different sources, French, American and Russian for the same reason.
> 
> Morocco uses the same approach.
> 
> Pakistan can meet Algeria's Air power needs at a price no one else would offer, without any political strings. Algeria is limited to using Russian weapons (crap) on Russian jets. Pakistan can offer integration of ANY weapon or sensor Algeria can source from abroad on JF-17.


LO


Horus said:


> Idiots laugh, that's why we call them idiots.
> 
> The way Algeria is piling up Russian hardware without any diversity, its gonna end up knee deep in Kremlin's influence. That isn't healthy for any country. Egyptians buy hardware from three different sources, French, American and Russian for the same reason.
> 
> Morocco uses the same approach.
> 
> Pakistan can meet Algeria's Air power needs at a price no one else would offer, without any political strings. Algeria is limited to using Russian weapons (crap) on Russian jets. Pakistan can offer integration of ANY weapon or sensor Algeria can source from abroad on JF-17.


Watch your mouth man! Jf-17 is a fart by far it cannot even handle a mig-29


----------



## Swordbreaker12

You can never and never will meet the requirments or the so called"needs" of the Algerian Air Force nor any of the Algerian military branches by the way we know that the jewish-zionist-russian clowns had their claws on the avionics of the Algerian Air Force planes yet algeria decided to extend the effectiveness and capacities of wide range of downgraded weapons and missile bodies of Franco-Russian origin and Exchanged them with requireded critical components which would be fogbbiden for Russia to sell to algeria! One more thing is that it will stay a supprise for Uncle Sam and even Russia itself that algeria has achieved victories achievements!! Missiles like klub-s export versions for example has a range of 280km as it was fresh shipped to Algeria, algeria extended the range Of the missile these are called tactics !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> You can never and never will meet the requirments or the so called"needs" of the Algerian Air Force nor any of the Algerian military branches by the way we know that the jewish-zionist-russian clowns had their claws on the avionics of the Algerian Air Force planes yet algeria decided to extend the effectiveness and capacities of wide range of downgraded weapons and missile bodies of Franco-Russian origin and Exchanged them with requireded critical components which would be fogbbiden for Russia to sell to algeria! One more thing is that it will stay a supprise for Uncle Sam and even Russia itself that algeria has achieved victories achievements!! Missiles like klub-s export versions for example has a range of 280km as it was fresh shipped to Algeria, algeria extended the range Of the missile these are called tactics !!!


You're coming in hot. You have been here a since Monday of last week yet you seen to be mingling in every thread.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

YvngEngineer said:


> You're coming in hot. You have been here a since Monday of last week yet you seen to be mingling in every thread.


I don't mind as long as I have importend iformations to share who are related to the topics there is nothing wrong


----------



## Ceylal

Horus said:


> Idiots laugh, that's why we call them idiots.
> 
> The way Algeria is piling up Russian hardware without any diversity, its gonna end up knee deep in Kremlin's influence. That isn't healthy for any country. Egyptians buy hardware from three different sources, French, American and Russian for the same reason.
> 
> Morocco uses the same approach.
> 
> Pakistan can meet Algeria's Air power needs at a price no one else would offer, without any political strings. Algeria is limited to using Russian weapons (crap) on Russian jets. Pakistan can offer integration of ANY weapon or sensor Algeria can source from abroad on JF-17.


Buying arms is not like buying candy..Ever purchase is calculated politically, strategically and more the problem of sovereignty..Algeria’s relation with Russia didn’t start yesterday..Russia is very loyal partner in Algeria’s security and Defence . 
Algeria’s arsenal is composed of the best of what Russia has to offer, along with German, Chinese,Italian as well as American hardware...
You talk about about the JF-17? What advantage has that typical aircraft , has brought to Pakistan? None..Pakistan is still depending on the whim and the good humour of the US for her Defence. The JF 17 won’t help Egypt either...it is just another craft to add to their variety craft, that mostly will never fly ...
Algeria , is not a country of idiots...it is the idiots who do not know about Algeria, that think that way...No Algerian border was crossed so far, no drone or foreign military has molested her sky or bombed her peoples or her town or ask other countries to fight her fight...nor she had bowed to any external military force...All that is due to the kind of people we are, and to the army we field...



YvngEngineer said:


> SU-34 is a good choice but yeah I don't think Algeria will purchase Migs. SU-24s are getting really old by now but what about SU-25? They are still being produced and if the price is right they can be acquired in good numbers. Wikipedia says Algeria already purchased SU-34 but I'm not sure if this is right but you can tell me.


If the need of the SU25 was needed Algeria would have fielded it..The Yak 130 s will play that role . For the SU24, all of them have been given a new 20 year just recently, until the arrival of the SU34.



Swordbreaker12 said:


> Yes but to her times "1950s"


Well it did very well in the October war...



Horus said:


> Algeria should co produce JF-17 Thunder Block-III fighters with Pakistan as a full fledged partner.


It is a matter of trust...and that is a rare commodity between the two countries.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> Buying arms is not like buying candy..Ever purchase is calculated politically, strategically and more the problem of sovereignty..Algeria’s relation with Russia didn’t start yesterday..Russia is very loyal partner in Algeria’s security and Defence .
> Algeria’s arsenal is composed of the best of what Russia has to offer, along with German, Chinese,Italian as well as American hardware...
> You talk about about the JF-17? What advantage has that typical aircraft , has brought to Pakistan? None..Pakistan is still depending on the whim and the good humour of the US for her Defence. The JF 17 won’t help Egypt either...it is just another craft to add to their variety craft, that mostly will never fly ...
> Algeria , is not a country of idiots...it is the idiots who do not know about Algeria, that think that way...No Algerian border was crossed so far, no drone or foreign military has molested her sky or bombed her peoples or her town or ask other countries to fight her fight...nor she had bowed to any external military force...All that is due to the kind of people we are, and to the army we field...
> 
> 
> If the need of the SU25 was needed Algeria would have fielded it..The Yak 130 s will play that role . For the SU24, all of them have been given a new 20 year just recently, until the arrival of the SU34.
> 
> 
> Well it did very well in the October war...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of trust...and that is a rare commodity between the two countries.





Ceylal said:


> Buying arms is not like buying candy..Ever purchase is calculated politically, strategically and more the problem of sovereignty..Algeria’s relation with Russia didn’t start yesterday..Russia is very loyal partner in Algeria’s security and Defence .
> Algeria’s arsenal is composed of the best of what Russia has to offer, along with German, Chinese,Italian as well as American hardware...
> You talk about about the JF-17? What advantage has that typical aircraft , has brought to Pakistan? None..Pakistan is still depending on the whim and the good humour of the US for her Defence. The JF 17 won’t help Egypt either...it is just another craft to add to their variety craft, that mostly will never fly ...
> Algeria , is not a country of idiots...it is the idiots who do not know about Algeria, that think that way...No Algerian border was crossed so far, no drone or foreign military has molested her sky or bombed her peoples or her town or ask other countries to fight her fight...nor she had bowed to any external military force...All that is due to the kind of people we are, and to the army we field...
> 
> 
> If the need of the SU25 was needed Algeria would have fielded it..The Yak 130 s will play that role . For the SU24, all of them have been given a new 20 year just recently, until the arrival of the SU34.
> 
> 
> Well it did very well in the October war...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of trust...and that is a rare commodity between the two countries.



As I told you, it had an amazing performance in her time period from 1950 to 1967, otherwise it could not overcome planes such as the French Dassault Mirage 3 which was in service with the IAF (Israeli Air Force).


----------



## ezerdi2

picture of MAZ _5P85SM2_-_01_ TEL not clear that it s300 or s400


----------



## Swordbreaker12

ezerdi2 said:


> picture of MAZ _5P85SM2_-_01_ TEL not clear that it s300 or s400


Algeria already has s-300 and s-400

*Algerian President Bouteflika, 82, to run for 5th term*




Algeria’s prime minister says 82-year-old President Abdelaziz Bouteflika will seek a fifth term in this year’s election through a letter to the Algerian people in the coming days. (File/AFP)

Updated 02 February 2019
AP
February 02, 2019 00:00
142


ALGIERS: Algeria’s prime minister says 82-year-old President Abdelaziz Bouteflika will seek a fifth term in this year’s election through a letter to the Algerian people in the coming days.
Prime Minister Ahmed Ouyahia told a press conference Saturday about his “strong belief” that Bouteflika will run in the North African nation’s April 18 election. He says “all signs show it and with a little bit of analysis we can easily understand that he’s in and that it’s only a matter of time.”
Ouyahia added that he thinks Bouteflika remains “the best candidate” despite ailing health. The Algerian leader is partially paralyzed from a stroke and is rarely seen in public.
Two other candidates, former Prime Minister Ali Benflis and Ret. Gen. Ali Ghediri, have already declared they are running for president.



Swordbreaker12 said:


> Algeria already has s-300 and s-400
> 
> *Algerian President Bouteflika, 82, to run for 5th term*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria’s prime minister says 82-year-old President Abdelaziz Bouteflika will seek a fifth term in this year’s election through a letter to the Algerian people in the coming days. (File/AFP)
> 
> Updated 02 February 2019
> AP
> February 02, 2019 00:00
> 142
> 
> 
> ALGIERS: Algeria’s prime minister says 82-year-old President Abdelaziz Bouteflika will seek a fifth term in this year’s election through a letter to the Algerian people in the coming days.
> Prime Minister Ahmed Ouyahia told a press conference Saturday about his “strong belief” that Bouteflika will run in the North African nation’s April 18 election. He says “all signs show it and with a little bit of analysis we can easily understand that he’s in and that it’s only a matter of time.”
> Ouyahia added that he thinks Bouteflika remains “the best candidate” despite ailing health. The Algerian leader is partially paralyzed from a stroke and is rarely seen in public.
> Two other candidates, former Prime Minister Ali Benflis and Ret. Gen. Ali Ghediri, have already declared they are running for president.


An old cripple and a terrorist running for presidents I think no one is going to vote this year


----------



## ezerdi2

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Algeria already has s-300 and s-400



Still until now s400 radar is missing to confirm this acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Forget about the radar hahah you will not even get a single source that Algeria has bought the s-400 not even in algeria


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> As I told you, it had an amazing performance in her time period from 1950 to 1967, otherwise it could not overcome planes such as the French Dassault Mirage 3 which was in service with the IAF (Israeli Air Force).


I am not talking about the Mig 17..I was replying to Horus..



Swordbreaker12 said:


> Forget about the radar hahah you will not even get a single source that Algeria has bought the s-400 not even in algeria


Algeria has the S400 , the second country to acquire it and expecting the S500 after being fielded by the Russian...The Algerian airspace is one of the most defended airspace in the world that rival or best the one fielded by the Russians.
If you noticed lately Algeria is testing intelligent ammo and introduced to the field two types of drones that they bought 4-5 years ago . New in home and acquired technology from Russia and China made the use of this type of advanced weaponry with pinpoint accuracy, possible...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> I am not talking about the Mig 17..I was replying to Horus..
> 
> 
> Algeria has the S400 , the second country to acquire it and expecting the S500 after being fielded by the Russian...The Algerian airspace is one of the most defended airspace in the world that rival or best the one fielded by the Russians.
> If you noticed lately Algeria is testing intelligent ammo and introduced to the field two types of drones that they bought 4-5 years ago . New in home and acquired technology from Russia and China made the use of this type of advanced weaponry with pinpoint accuracy, possible...


Yes I know that Algerian has the s-400 but they won't give it price publicly


----------



## Kompromat

What is the point of contention between Pakistan and Algeria? 



Ceylal said:


> Buying arms is not like buying candy..Ever purchase is calculated politically, strategically and more the problem of sovereignty..Algeria’s relation with Russia didn’t start yesterday..Russia is very loyal partner in Algeria’s security and Defence .
> Algeria’s arsenal is composed of the best of what Russia has to offer, along with German, Chinese,Italian as well as American hardware...
> You talk about about the JF-17? What advantage has that typical aircraft , has brought to Pakistan? None..Pakistan is still depending on the whim and the good humour of the US for her Defence. The JF 17 won’t help Egypt either...it is just another craft to add to their variety craft, that mostly will never fly ...
> Algeria , is not a country of idiots...it is the idiots who do not know about Algeria, that think that way...No Algerian border was crossed so far, no drone or foreign military has molested her sky or bombed her peoples or her town or ask other countries to fight her fight...nor she had bowed to any external military force...All that is due to the kind of people we are, and to the army we field...
> 
> 
> If the need of the SU25 was needed Algeria would have fielded it..The Yak 130 s will play that role . For the SU24, all of them have been given a new 20 year just recently, until the arrival of the SU34.
> 
> 
> Well it did very well in the October war...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of trust...and that is a rare commodity between the two countries.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

ezerdi2 said:


> picture of MAZ _5P85SM2_-_01_ TEL not clear that it s300 or s400





Ceylal said:


> I am not talking about the Mig 17..I was replying to Horus..
> 
> 
> Algeria has the S400 , the second country to acquire it and expecting the S500 after being fielded by the Russian...The Algerian airspace is one of the most defended airspace in the world that rival or best the one fielded by the Russians.
> If you noticed lately Algeria is testing intelligent ammo and introduced to the field two types of drones that they bought 4-5 years ago . New in home and acquired technology from Russia and China made the use of this type of advanced weaponry with pinpoint accuracy, possible...


can you imagine the Algerian navy with Admiral Kuzesnov


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> can you imagine the Algerian navy with Admiral Kuzesnov


The Med is too small for that type of craft..with another BDSL, 2 more submarines , 3/4 of the Med will be under Algerian navy control like the old good time.



Horus said:


> What is the point of contention between Pakistan and Algeria?


I think the main point stems from the Pakistanis General’s help they give to the Algerian Afghan, as they are called, during the nineties.



Swordbreaker12 said:


> Yes I know that Algerian has the s-400 but they won't give it price publicly


Algeria is old school..We are old school, we don’t brag, we don’t advertise..


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> The Med is too small for that type of craft..with another BDSL, 2 more submarines , 3/4 of the Med will be under Algerian navy control like the old good time.
> 
> 
> I think the main point stems from the Pakistanis General’s help they give to the Algerian Afghan, as they are called, during the nineties.
> 
> 
> Algeria is old school..We are old school, we don’t brag, we don’t advertise..


A aircraft carrier would mean a mobile Algerian army


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> A aircraft carrier would mean a mobile Algerian army


The Algerian army is already mobile, very mobile..


----------



## Kompromat

Never heard of that term. What does that mean and why is that a point of contention?



Ceylal said:


> I think the main point stems from the Pakistanis General’s help they give to the Algerian Afghan, as they are called, during the nineties.


----------



## Ceylal

Horus said:


> Never heard of that term. What does that mean and why is that a point of contention?


Pakistanis military trained the Algerians that went to Afghanistan hence the Algerian Afghan as they are called in Algeria..The first time they tried to blew up a gas pipeline, a high ranking Pakistani General boasted that the method used was taught to them by the Pakistani military..
The hope when Prime minister Benazir Bhutto visited Algeria during the early nineties to show support for the Algerian in fighting terrorism, has dissipated after that terrorism act applauded by your Generals...Mucharraf tried to correct that mishap but it was a little too late.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Which General was that again?

In Pakistan the Generals are not allowed to talk, let alone boast about attacks.

The Algerians who came here to fight Soviets saved millions of Muslims from slavery. Its too bad that they then turned against their country. That's NOT why they had been trained.

I hope we can fix this situation. I'll personally talk to a friend who's currently engaged in diplomacy with Algeria.

BTW, Pakistan actively supported you guys against the French during the war of independence. Pakistan was one of the first countries to recognize the Provisional Government of Algerian Republic and its Mission was opened in Karachi, the then capital of Pakistan in 1958. Pakistan provided diplomatic passports to prominent members of the Algerian government in exile for their foreign travel, such as Ahmed Ben Bella. 

Pakistan's firm support to Algerian cause angered France which expected Pakistan to remain aloof of this affairs especially since Pakistan was signatory to SEATOand CENTO.





Ceylal said:


> Pakistanis military trained the Algerians that went to Afghanistan hence the Algerian Afghan as they are called in Algeria..The first time they tried to blew up a gas pipeline, a high ranking Pakistani General boasted that the method used was taught to them by the Pakistani military..
> The hope when Prime minister Benazir Bhutto visited Algeria during the early nineties to show support for the Algerian in fighting terrorism, has dissipated after that terrorism act applauded by your Generals...Mucharraf tried to correct that mishap but it was a little too late.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Horus said:


> Which General was that again?
> 
> In Pakistan the Generals are not allowed to talk, let alone boast about attacks.
> 
> The Algerians who came here to fight Soviets saved millions of Muslims from slavery. Its too bad that they then turned against their country. That's NOT why they had been trained.
> 
> I hope we can fix this situation. I'll personally talk to a friend who's currently engaged in diplomacy with Algeria.
> 
> BTW, Pakistan actively supported you guys against the French during the war of independence. Pakistan was one of the first countries to recognize the Provisional Government of Algerian Republic and its Mission was opened in Karachi, the then capital of Pakistan in 1958. Pakistan provided diplomatic passports to prominent members of the Algerian government in exile for their foreign travel, such as Ahmed Ben Bella.
> 
> Pakistan's firm support to Algerian cause angered France which expected Pakistan to remain aloof of this affairs especially since Pakistan was signatory to SEATOand CENTO.


And when men where men, the good relation blossomed




The coming to Zhia damaged all what Boumediene and Bhutto started to give a strong base to Muslim countries to harness their potential and work together against forces that where determined in keeping them weak.
Pakistan was used by the Sauds and the US in creating training monsters..Algerian Brotherhood under Nahnah played a big role too..and we paid dearly for it in the 90’s and we continue to pay for it today with Bouteflika presidency, since after the were defeated by the army and the people of Algeria, he gave them a new life by exonerating them from their crime, arming them for self Defence and giving them a pension to live comfortably...To this day the door of repentance is still open to them...a revolving door to get rich at the expanse of the population at large. .And he still using the remnants as a tool to put pressure in the region that are hostile to his rule..Just watch, in this coming weeks the resurgence of terrorisme in Algeria, to pressure people to vote and accept him as a president for the 5th time, while he is in Grenoble on a respirator and on a dialysis machine, to give him enough heart pulses to go back to Algiers...Maybe the good lord will send him in a coffin to put end to the charade..
This election , if he is imposed as usual, it may end up in a Ceausescu style..It has been twenty years since the last uprising and 20 is a bad for Algeria..Hope none of that happens and he return in a box..for the sake of Algeria.


----------



## ezerdi2

*US-made long-range surveillance radar spotted in Algeria*
*




*
*The Algerian armed forces have taken delivery of at least one US-made long-range air surveillance radar, according to photographs released on social media. 
*
Some online news portals and social media on 5 February have released photo of the Northrop Grumman AN/TPS-78 highly mobile, state-of-the-art radar in Algeria.

The AN/TPS-78 is a long-range S-Band air surveillance radar designed for detection of high-speed and high-altitude targets in challenging environmental conditions.

The AN/TPS-78 phased-array-antenna is 2.5 meters high and 5.5 meters wide. It uses a stacked beam architecture and digital beam forming. to provide superior full-time, full-volume coverage of all targets at any azimuth position.

The stacked beam architecture used in the radar allows for superior performance in ground clutter, rain and chaff. With the ability to simultaneously detect high altitude and low altitude targets in heavy ground and sea clutter, the six full-time beams also provide time energy management to detect targets at all velocities with no dim speeds.





At the time there is no exact information on the procurement of this radar system to Algeria and it is not known in what year the country received this system from the USA.

According to GlobalSecurity.org, the bulk of Algeria’s military equipment is of Soviet origin. But, Algeria has begun diversifying its sources of military material and updating its military forces with new weapons systems. The Algerians are cooperating with the United States in the Global War on Terrorism, and in exchange have requested American weapons systems such as military vehicles, aircraft spare parts, radars, and night vision goggles.

Algeria has been buying American military equipment mostly through direct commercial sales (DCS) since the mid-1980s.
https://defence-blog.com/army/us-made-long-range-surveillance-radar-spotted-in-algeria.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

ezerdi2 said:


> *US-made long-range surveillance radar spotted in Algeria*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Algerian armed forces have taken delivery of at least one US-made long-range air surveillance radar, according to photographs released on social media. *
> 
> Some online news portals and social media on 5 February have released photo of the Northrop Grumman AN/TPS-78 highly mobile, state-of-the-art radar in Algeria.
> 
> The AN/TPS-78 is a long-range S-Band air surveillance radar designed for detection of high-speed and high-altitude targets in challenging environmental conditions.
> 
> The AN/TPS-78 phased-array-antenna is 2.5 meters high and 5.5 meters wide. It uses a stacked beam architecture and digital beam forming. to provide superior full-time, full-volume coverage of all targets at any azimuth position.
> 
> The stacked beam architecture used in the radar allows for superior performance in ground clutter, rain and chaff. With the ability to simultaneously detect high altitude and low altitude targets in heavy ground and sea clutter, the six full-time beams also provide time energy management to detect targets at all velocities with no dim speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time there is no exact information on the procurement of this radar system to Algeria and it is not known in what year the country received this system from the USA.
> 
> According to GlobalSecurity.org, the bulk of Algeria’s military equipment is of Soviet origin. But, Algeria has begun diversifying its sources of military material and updating its military forces with new weapons systems. The Algerians are cooperating with the United States in the Global War on Terrorism, and in exchange have requested American weapons systems such as military vehicles, aircraft spare parts, radars, and night vision goggles.
> 
> Algeria has been buying American military equipment mostly through direct commercial sales (DCS) since the mid-1980s.
> https://defence-blog.com/army/us-made-long-range-surveillance-radar-spotted-in-algeria.html


You already posted it


----------



## ezerdi2

Swordbreaker12 said:


> You already posted it


whene?


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> An old cripple and a terrorist running for presidents I think no one is going to vote this year


Bouteflika is crippled after a stroke, but he has never been a terrorist, or killed for the sake a killing as Saddam and the Saudi did..His curriculum vitae is well know, and no Arab ruler can match his political accomplishment, a few in Europe can match it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> Bouteflika is crippled after a stroke, but he has never been a terrorist, or killed for the sake a killing as Saddam and the Saudi did..His curriculum vitae is well know, and no Arab ruler can match his political accomplishment, a few in Europe can match it...


I didn't call bouteflika a terrorist i mean razak


----------



## Ceylal

Swordbreaker12 said:


> I didn't call bouteflika a terrorist i mean razak


Reread your thread..pls and you will see..


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ceylal said:


> Reread your thread..pls and you will see..


That was ambiguous


----------



## ezerdi2

Nimr Ajban LRSOV Long Range Recce Patrol and Nimr ISV for police forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

C28A corvette exercise with Us navy uss Donald Cook destroyer last week
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

*New leonardo augusta westland helicopter facility for local assembly in Algeria*
Leonardo and the Algerian Ministry of National Defence are setting up a helicopter facility in Algeria scheduled to *become operational in 2021.*

Leonardo and the Algerian Ministry of National Defence announced today the establishment of a joint venture for the local assembly, sale and support of Leonardo helicopters for various applications. The joint venture (with a 51% share owned by the Ministry of National Defence and 49% owned by Leonardo) will be headquartered in a brand new industrial facility at Aïn Arnat, in the Sétif Province.

This latest milestone follows the industrial and trade partnership agreement signed in August 2016. The joint venture is planned to assemble, sell and support several helicopter models, primarily to meet Algeria’s national requirements, but *also for the export market.* In addition, the joint venture will provide the end users with technical support, maintenance and training services and capabilities.

The establishment of the joint venture marks a major achievement in the solid collaboration with Algeria that Leonardo has strengthened in years. This result demonstrates the Company’s reliability as a partner, and its capability to meet demanding requirements and deliver high quality, advanced products. Leonardo is now ready to support Algeria’s plan to play a significant role in the industrial aeronautical sector.

https://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/siglata-joint-venture-ministero-dell-adifesa-dell-algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Women in Algerian army


----------



## BDforever

ezerdi2 said:


> Women in Algerian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

BDforever said:


>


Hate to say this but the IDF women are the hottest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Hate to say this but the IDF women are the hottest.



It's a matter of representation... Woman have to join IDF... therefore among the whole population you will surely find the "cutest" ones...
If The army was obligatory for all Women in Algeria... you will have your share of "best beauty".

And last... Only the "best pics" get out... Do a little tour around Facebook..; and you will see that IDF women in general aren't "cutter" than others...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> It's a matter of representation... Woman have to join IDF... therefore among the whole population you will surely find the "cutest" ones...
> If The army was obligatory for all Woman in Algeria... you will have your share of "best beauty".


Than again its a matter of variety which I don't think Algeria has in comparison to Israel. There are Russian, Ethiopian, Mizrahi, all types of European, Indian, etc. Look at North Korean woman soldiers, even if they are "represented" a whole lot they don't seem very hot because there is no diversity.

Do you see any differences among looks?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Than again its a matter of variety which I don't think Algeria has in comparison to Israel. There are Russian, Ethiopian, Mizrahi, all types of European, Indian, etc. Look at North Korean woman soldiers, even if they are "represented" a whole lot they don't seem very hot because there is no diversity.
> 
> Do you see any differences among looks?



Did you even saw Algerian or Maghrebi women?
and NA not diverse enough??????

More than Half of Israeli women are of Maghrebi/Arab origin...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Did you even saw Algerian or Maghrebi women?
> and NA not diverse enough??????
> 
> More than Half of Israeli women are of Maghrebi/Arab origin...


Your numbers are wrong. The Ashkenazi are the vast majority of people in Israel and look more European than anything else hence why there has never been a non-Ashkenazi PM.
Again, I said before Maghrebi woman are not *as* diverse as Israel. I'm not saying they aren't diverse which they are. You are not going to find the same diversity no matter where you go hence why 

You can tell the two apart with the two on the right being Ashkenazi/European Jews and the two on the left being Mizrahi/Middle Eastern Jews.



Diversity of Jews is great and since Israel is the only Jewish country you will find the most diversity among one single population.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Your numbers are wrong. The Ashkenazi are the vast majority of people in Israel and look more European than anything else hence why there has never been a non-Ashkenazi PM.
> Again, I said before Maghrebi woman are not *as* diverse as Israel. I'm not saying they aren't diverse which they are. You are not going to find the same diversity no matter where you go hence why
> 
> You can tell the two apart with the two on the right being Ashkenazi/European Jews and the two on the left being Mizrahi/Middle Eastern Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity of Jews is great and since Israel is the only Jewish country you will find the most diversity among one single population.



I saw similar faces in every single pics of it in TN/ALG and MAR and MAUR

Go Around TN or any NA country once, and you will be surprised by what you see...


----------



## Ceylal

Philip the Arab said:


> Your numbers are wrong. The Ashkenazi are the vast majority of people in Israel and look more European than anything else hence why there has never been a non-Ashkenazi PM.
> Again, I said before Maghrebi woman are not *as* diverse as Israel. I'm not saying they aren't diverse which they are. You are not going to find the same diversity no matter where you go hence why
> 
> You can tell the two apart with the two on the right being Ashkenazi/European Jews and the two on the left being Mizrahi/Middle Eastern Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity of Jews is great and since Israel is the only Jewish country you will find the most diversity among one single population.


Visit North Africa..You will be surprised..



Philip the Arab said:


> Hate to say this but the IDF women are the hottest.


What do you know? If you let your own women, be women, you will more than surprised... 
For Algerian women, just have a look on Bouteflika thread...before you judge them against another nationality..

Israeli women look good in pictures because they enjoy the fact that they can be like everybody else in the world...They are not under the dogma of backward believes and the big stick of religious zealots...


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## ezerdi2

Tv report about the 4th Regiment of Marine Shooters in jijel province and the the 78th Infantry Regiment in Skikda province


----------



## ezerdi2

Securing libya and niger border
















































__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/









Full video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

ezerdi2 said:


> Securing libya and niger border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full video


Nice equipment but need more and better


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Securing libya and niger border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full video


Are those the South African hinds? And also, what do you think of upgrading the Mi-17 with new South African tech, and weapons such as Mokopa and Ingwe.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Are those the South African hinds? And also, what do you think of upgrading the Mi-17 with new South African tech, and weapons such as Mokopa and Ingwe.


Algeria use its own super hind whit that missiles you say Wikipedia source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Philip the Arab said:


> Are those the South African hinds? And also, what do you think of upgrading the Mi-17 with new South African tech, and weapons such as Mokopa and Ingwe.


i think only 2 or 3 Mi-171Sh were updgraded with same equipments for the Mi 24 MK III from ATE ten years ago In 2015 39 Mi 171Sh were refurbished at Ulan Ude, their cells having been refreshed and their engines / avionics systems changed
rare pic of the Algerian Mi-171Sh with south african ATE upgrade






New upgarde seen in 2018 mi-171Sh equipped with President-S onboard defense system, Antennas/Sensors, Chaff Flares and Dust Filters


----------



## Mithridates

when my dad says do what you want son, i won't interfere.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

After watching international news networks , it looks like "SOME ONES" freedom knocking on your door steps … Brother don't destroy your country and Armed forces …… Just look at Libya and other fallow Muslim countries … 
May Allah Protect Algeria .


----------



## Ceylal

CHACHA"G" said:


> After watching international news networks , it looks like "SOME ONES" freedom knocking on your door steps … Brother don't destroy your country and Armed forces …… Just look at Libya and other fallow Muslim countries …
> May Allah Protect Algeria .


Who are the “SOME ONES”? The ones who wants the destruction of Algeria are not of this world yet! The movement is a product of the country, it doesn’t concern anyone but Algeria and the Algerian only...
As a reminder, the one who destroyed, Yemen, Lybia and Syria tried their salad in Algeria in the nineties and failed miserably and I do not think that they want a second serving...Allah is , as always with Algeria...He never failed her once..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> Who are the “SOME ONES”? The ones who wants the destruction of Algeria are not of this world yet! The movement is a product of the country, it doesn’t concern anyone but Algeria and the Algerian only...
> As a reminder, the one who destroyed, Yemen, Lybia and Syria tried their salad in Algeria in the nineties and failed miserably and I do not think that they want a second serving...Allah is , as always with Algeria...He never failed her once..


You think Bouteflikas replacement will be a better leader than his crippled self?


----------



## Ceylal

Philip the Arab said:


> You think Bouteflikas replacement will be a better leader than his crippled self?


Any alternative can’t be worse than Bouteflika...But we are not talking about Bouteflika, we are talking about a form of governance that Algerian reject in it’s entirety...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Su-30 mka With 2 R-27 and R-73

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Yabhon United 40 drone hit terrorist hideout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Algeria is waiting for a shipment of barrel bombs, they are a lot more effective than a mortar shell..
I don’t know if it was joke or it was a saving option to train drone pilots...Missiles for this drone are in Algerian arsenal, wonder why they resorted to a WW1 ordinance delivery method!
Since Bouteflika was evinced from his seat so was the remaining regime’s useful terrorists...They all all closed shop.


----------



## ezerdi2

Ceylal said:


> wonder why they resorted to a WW1 ordinance delivery method!


u kill me man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> u kill me man


Well it killed me too, when I saw that...They could have used missiles that they acquired with them, to show the effectiveness of the drone...We are in the 21st century...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YoucefZighoud

For people that might be interested in the Algerian war for independence, I found a youtube upload of ''La bataille d'Alger'', ''The battle of Algiers'' with english subtitles. It's a great movie on it's own in addition to it's historical value.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123217569048088578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

I does Algeria is about to give a hand to the recognized Libyan Government..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

> 4月27日，阿尔及利亚海军司令阿乌利一行访问沪东中华。公司党委书记、董事长陈建良，副总经理郑豪，军品总建造师胡建耀，军品副总建造师陆方东热情接待。
> 
> 陈建良对阿乌利司令参加中国人民海军成立70周年海上阅兵活动后，到访沪东中华表示热烈欢迎。他指出，在沪东中华不断发展壮大的过程中，得到了阿海军的大力支持，双方有32年的合作历史，积累下深厚的友谊。近10年，沪东中华为阿海军建造了多艘3000吨级导弹护卫舰，同时又有*多个项目正在准备阶段*。经年累月合作中，阿方监造组所展现的专业素养和敬业精神给沪东中华留下了深刻印象，同时也激励沪东中华进一步坚持“精益求精，创新创造”。*新的合作即将开始*，在双方共同努力下，沪东中华一定能为阿海军建造更多精品舰船，为共同深入推进“一带一路”建设，为巩固两国友谊和深化合作关系，作出更多贡献。
> 
> 阿乌利司令对沪东中华为阿海军提供的装备和服务给予高度赞扬。他表示，阿尔及利亚重视海军发展，而沪东中华建造能力处于世界领先水平。因此，沪东中华以前是，未来仍将是阿海军最值得信赖的合作伙伴，相信双方一定能在新项目上携手并进，建立更加全面的战略合作关系，为巩固两国友谊、为实现共同发展贡献更多力量。



Algeria Navy Chief visited Hudong Zhonghua, and the report said that “several projects are at preparation stage.....new cooperation will be started soon."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algeria will reportedly produce Boxer vehicles under license




Algeria looks set to start producing Boxer infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) under license from next year, alongside Fuchs-2 armoured vehicles.*

A Boxer took part in manoeuvres on 2 May in the east of the country, with the type about to be put into license production, reports Mena Defense, with *production to start in 2020 at the same site as where Fuchs-2 vehicles are manufactured* (in 2014 Algeria signed a 2.7 billion euro deal for the production of 980 Fuchs-2 vehicles and is believed to have ordered components for additional vehiclees). Armoured steel and other components will be imported and assembled in Algeria.

A Boxer vehicle was seen in January 2018 during a parade at the Blida logistics base that was attended by military Chief of Staff Ahmed Gaid Salah. It has been speculated that the Boxer will replace the Algerian military’s BTR 60 and BTR 80 vehicles.

*The 8×8 Boxer, manufactured by Rheinmetall, has been designed as a modular vehicle that is able to carry out a wide array of different roles, with interchangeable mission modules*. These include ambulance, armoured personnel carrier, cargo, battle damage repair, engineering, and infantry fighting vehicle. Options include a 155 mm gun, unmanned turret, Lance cannon turret, high energy laser and anti-aircraft weapons. The vehicle weights between 24 000 and 38 000 kg, depending on configuration.

The Boxer can withstand anti-personnel and ant-tank mines under the wheels or sides and can apparently withstand 14.5 mm armour piercing ammunition. A 720 hp MTU diesel engine drives an automatic transmission, giving a top speed of around 100 km/h and range of over 1 000 km.

Algeria is a major customer for German military hardware, and this includes two Meko A200 frigates ordered from Thyssen-Krupp in 2012 and SUVs and trucks from Daimler. Many of these vehicles are manufactured locally by the Algerian Company of Vehicle Manufacturing (SPA SAFAV-Tiaret) and include Mercedes Benz G class and Sprinter models for the Algerian defence, national security and justice ministries. Algeria also produces Mercedes Zetros, Actros, Unimog, Ategor and Axor vehicles.
https://www.defenceweb.co.za/featured/algeria-will-reportedly-produce-boxer-vehicles-under-license/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Paratroopers recruitment and training (part 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Paratroopers recruitment and training (part 1)


Should Algeria procure vehicle like Wiesel 2? It can be air dropped probably.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC

Pretty bad *** for a small vehicle.


----------



## ezerdi2

Philip the Arab said:


> Should Algeria procure vehicle like Wiesel 2? It can be air dropped probably.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC
> 
> Pretty bad *** for a small vehicle.


Russian BMD-4M will be good i hope they will purchase it


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Russian BMD-4M will be good i hope they will purchase it


Good choice actually but much, much heavier.


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> Should Algeria procure vehicle like Wiesel 2? It can be air dropped probably.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesel_AWC
> 
> Pretty bad *** for a small vehicle.


this is a air portable support vehicle, means i don't think jordan needs something like this.


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Model of algerian Mi 24 MK III

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

*Warplanes: Algeria Has History With UAVs
*
In April 2019 Algeria revealed *two locally developed and manufactured UAVs. Both are based on the twin-engine UA-40 UAV announced by UAE (United Arab Emirates) firm Adcom in 2010*. However, Adcom never completed development of UA-40 and a smaller version called Flash 20. *The UA-40/Flash 20 project was sold to Algeria in 2016 and two variants (Algeria 54 and Algeria 55) were produced and flown by 2018*. The larger Algeria 54 is similar in size (1.5 ton) to the American Predator but is built for endurance and its twin engines *can keep the UAV in the air for over 72 hours*. Equipped with a *SAR radar (for maritime search) and standard vidcam* the Algeria 54 is suitable to patrolling coastal waters as well as the long desert borders Algeria shares with Libya and Mali. Both these borders are frequently crossed by smugglers using all-terrain 4x4 vehicles that bypass the few roads that feature border patrol checkpoints at international borders. The SAR radar can detect such vehicles at night as the smugglers cross borders in remote areas.

Algeria has been using UAVs since the late 1990s when they purchased ten Seeker 2 UAVs from South Africa (Denel). These 400 kg, single engine UAVs have a payload of 40 kg, endurance of six hours, max altitude of 6,100 meters and can operate up to 250 kilometers from the base station. The Seeker was one of the earliest modern UAV designs, first entering service during the 1980s. Algeria paid $2 million each for those Seeker 2s.

*In 2018 Algeria revealed that it had purchased at least ten Chinese UAVs, apparently five CH-3s and five CH-4s*. Both of these have sold to a number of Moslem nations. The CH-4 was developed from the earlier (2010) CH-3, a 640 kg aircraft with 12 hours endurance and can carry two AR-1 missiles. The CH-4 is similar in shape to the American Predator. The latest version of CH-4 weighs 1.3 tons, has a 14 meter (46 feet) wingspan, and is 9 meters (28 feet) long. It has max altitude of 5,300 meters (16,400 feet) and an endurance of over 35 hours. Max payload (sensors and weapons) is 345 kg (759 pounds). A CH-4 can carry 4 weapons (or electronic devices) under the wings, each weighing up to 100 kg.

China offers Chinese made weapons for both these UAVs Chief among these are a Hellfire clone, the AR-1. This is a 45 kg (99 pound) missile with a max range of 10 kilometers and a 10 kg (22 pound) warhead. AR-1 can be equipped with either GPS or laser guidance. The other weapon is a copy of the American SDB (small diameter bomb) which is a 128 kg (281 pound) GPS guided glide bomb in the shape of a missile with a penetrating warhead. The Chinese version is the FT-5 and is a 100 kg (220 pound) GPS guided bomb in the shape of a missile.

All Algerian UAVs primarily serve as surveillance aircraft, patrolling large, thinly populated areas seeking signs of illegal (smuggling, Islamic terrorists) activity. This apparently works because Algerian troops regularly intercept smugglers in remote border areas or find weapons and equipment smugglers or Islamic terrorists have hidden in remote areas. While local informants are sometimes the source of information, a lot of the locations are obtained by UAVs patrolling day and night over areas where such activity is suspected.

https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htairfo/articles/20190521.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

CH 4 drone and su30





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133649554526658561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133688787186397184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ezerdi2

Graduation Ceremony at the Military Academy of Cherchell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145229630909161472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

*Missiles In AAF*

R-27T1, R27 R1, R-73E & R-71E


























Air-to-ground Missile KH-29 TV guide, on the left side we can see a KH-31








KH-59




Kh-58

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerian air force il76 transported thousands of fans to egypt for final afcon (19 july)


















And we got it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

is there any news regarding Algeria purchasing the Skyguard system? I been hearing rumours they made a "large" order for them a few years ago, but I never seen source claiming the contract


----------



## ezerdi2

Jäger said:


> is there any news regarding Algeria purchasing the Skyguard system? I been hearing rumours they made a "large" order for them a few years ago, but I never seen source claiming the contract


The only country in North Africa that already has Skyguard is Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algerian Police





























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algerian Gendarmerie*
The Gendarmerie Nationale is the national rural police force of Algeria. As part of the Algerian Armed Forces who reports directly to the Minister of National Defense Sworn members 180 000 
The gendarmerie is responsible for maintaining law and order in villages, towns, and rural areas providing security surveillance over local inhabitants and representing government authority in remote regions, especially where tensions and conflicts have occurred in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

*A quick look at Algerian Foxbats: the only MiG-25 Fighters to Take Part in NATO Exercises




Having signed contract in 1978, Algeria was the first export customer for MiG-25 Foxbat. MiG-25PDS’are still operational today.*

Algeria was the first export customer for MiG-25 (ASCC/NATO-code ‘Foxbat’). Related contract was signed in 1978, and a group of pilots and ground personnel underwent conversion training in Krasondar already during the same year. Thus, the first out of a total of eight MiG-25Ps, three MiG-25Rs and two MiG-25PUs were shown in the public already during celebrations for 25th anniversary of the Algerian revolution, on Nov. 1, 1979.




The type entered service with two units: 120th (Independent) Squadron, flying MiG-25Ps from Bechar, Tindouf and Ouaragla, and the 515th (Reconnaissance) Squadron, based at Ain Oussera AB.

Algerian Foxbats never saw combat, but did take part in several ‘combat-like’ operations. In 1980s, they flew several reconnaissance and power-demonstration operations along the Spanish coast, and then over Morocco, and in 1988 flew CAPs during the PLO’s Congress in Algeria. MiG-25Rs also flew reconnaissance sorties during the war with Islamic extremists, starting as early as 1986.

The fleet should’ve been bolstered through addition of two batches. Details are scarce, but it seems that by 1997 up to 20 MIG-25PDS’, 6 MiG-25RB/RBShs, and at least one MiG-25PUs were acquired, most of which were upgraded to more advanced standard in Ukraine of mid-1990s, too.




The fleet is meanwhile quite dated, and thus it was expected that the remaining interceptors would be replaced by MiG-29SMTs and Sukhoi Su-30MKA and Su-30MKRs, in late 2000s. However, because of the scandal in which the MIG RSK delivered second-hand instead of newly-built MiG-29s, in 2007 (all of these were returned to Russia a year later), and because the Su-30 lacks the QRA capability, the 120th Squadron is still operational and keeping two MiG-25PDS’ each on alert at Bechar, Tindouf and Ouragla until today.




https://theaviationgeekclub.com/a-q...g-25-fighters-to-take-part-in-nato-exercises/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

ezerdi2 said:


> *A quick look at Algerian Foxbats: the only MiG-25 Fighters to Take Part in NATO Exercises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having signed contract in 1978, Algeria was the first export customer for MiG-25 Foxbat. MiG-25PDS’are still operational today.*
> 
> Algeria was the first export customer for MiG-25 (ASCC/NATO-code ‘Foxbat’). Related contract was signed in 1978, and a group of pilots and ground personnel underwent conversion training in Krasondar already during the same year. Thus, the first out of a total of eight MiG-25Ps, three MiG-25Rs and two MiG-25PUs were shown in the public already during celebrations for 25th anniversary of the Algerian revolution, on Nov. 1, 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type entered service with two units: 120th (Independent) Squadron, flying MiG-25Ps from Bechar, Tindouf and Ouaragla, and the 515th (Reconnaissance) Squadron, based at Ain Oussera AB.
> 
> Algerian Foxbats never saw combat, but did take part in several ‘combat-like’ operations. In 1980s, they flew several reconnaissance and power-demonstration operations along the Spanish coast, and then over Morocco, and in 1988 flew CAPs during the PLO’s Congress in Algeria. MiG-25Rs also flew reconnaissance sorties during the war with Islamic extremists, starting as early as 1986.
> 
> The fleet should’ve been bolstered through addition of two batches. Details are scarce, but it seems that by 1997 up to 20 MIG-25PDS’, 6 MiG-25RB/RBShs, and at least one MiG-25PUs were acquired, most of which were upgraded to more advanced standard in Ukraine of mid-1990s, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fleet is meanwhile quite dated, and thus it was expected that the remaining interceptors would be replaced by MiG-29SMTs and Sukhoi Su-30MKA and Su-30MKRs, in late 2000s. However, because of the scandal in which the MIG RSK delivered second-hand instead of newly-built MiG-29s, in 2007 (all of these were returned to Russia a year later), and because the Su-30 lacks the QRA capability, the 120th Squadron is still operational and keeping two MiG-25PDS’ each on alert at Bechar, Tindouf and Ouragla until today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://theaviationgeekclub.com/a-q...g-25-fighters-to-take-part-in-nato-exercises/


I like this big mig

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerian navy tests the submarine launched Club S ( target distance 210km)
















* The military study their new spy planes in Oklahoma*
After having long been subjected to heavy buffeting, the National Popular Army's (ANP) acquisition of three American spy planes is gradually taking form. According to our sources, a strong Algerian military delegation, including pilots and engineers, has been in Oklahoma for several weeks to familiarise itself with these highly sophisticated aircraft 




https://www.africaintelligence.com/...heir-new-spy-planes-in-oklahoma,108366135-brc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

From Defence Technology Review magazine 150 to 200 Boxer for land forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

If anything has wheels, then it gets Kornet ATGM's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Another kilo submarine exercise, this time firing at ground and sea target


















__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ezerdi2

Rare Pic of the S 300 system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

HALO paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Solid country with a robust army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Future officers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerian Rezonans-NE OTH radar site


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Algerian Rezonans-NE OTH radar site


Can you give me location? I will put in on circle map drawer to see coverage.
https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php


----------



## ezerdi2

Philip the Arab said:


> Can you give me location? I will put in on circle map drawer to see coverage.
> https://www.mapdevelopers.com/draw-circle-tool.php




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200464182208028673
saida city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## D-Mitch

The Algerian beast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202682632728961024


----------



## ezerdi2

Algerian Soummam schoolship. 5500 tons , 132 m , in China this days for a heavy upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algeria's President Appoints General Said Chengriha as Acting Army Chief*

ALGIERS — Algerian President Abdelmadjid Tebboune has appointed General Said Chengriha as the acting head of the armed forces after the death of Lieutenant General Ahmed Gaed Saleh, the presidency said on Monday.

Gaed Salah's death was announced earlier on Monday. Chengriha is the head of Algeria's land forces.





​


----------



## Philip the Arab

@ezerdi2 
Turks are saying that Algeria will go against LNA and form an alliance with Turkey. Is this true?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> @ezerdi2
> Turks are saying that Algeria will go against LNA and form an alliance with Turkey. Is this true?


No, and Turks didn't say that...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> No, and Turks didn't say that...


Yes they did, go to "if Libya wants troops" and read it.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes they did, go to "if Libya wants troops" and read it.


Algeria stance is similar to that of TN... They will go by UN resolution and will not Actively engage against X or Y.
The only moment that Algeria will do anything is IF Haftar decide to Threaten/target Algerian territory/assets etc...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Algeria stance is similar to that of TN... They will go by UN resolution and will not Actively engage against X or Y.
> The only moment that Algeria will do anything is IF Haftar decide to Threaten/target Algerian territory/assets etc...


Why would he threaten Algeria?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Why would he threaten Algeria?


Why would a crazy ever behave normally?
That's what they do... They did it via their spokesperson toward Tunisia...

So if ever they do it against Algeria THEN at this moment the stance may change toward a more proactive stance...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Why would a crazy ever behave normally?
> That's what they do... They did it via their spokesperson toward Tunisia...
> 
> So if ever they do it against Algeria THEN at this moment the stance may change toward a more proactive stance...


How did he threaten Tunisia?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> How did he threaten Tunisia?


They already made threats of "invading" some part of Tunisia....


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> They already made threats of "invading" some part of Tunisia....


From an official position in the LNA?


----------



## ezerdi2

Philip the Arab said:


> @ezerdi2
> Turks are saying that Algeria will go against LNA and form an alliance with Turkey. Is this true?


Alliance with Turkey! that bulshit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Alliance with Turkey! that bulshit


You don't support it?


----------



## ezerdi2

Next days will tell us, however i think our Army dont like Haftar in tripoli, Turkish developoement is a redistribution of cards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ezerdi2 said:


> Next days will tell us, however i think our Army dont like Haftar in tripoli, Turkish developoement is a redistribution of cards


I think you will have a bigger problem with Turkey in your backyard, hell Sarraj is of Turkish origin. They may seem like a good option now, but they will slowly take more and more of Africa.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I think you will have a bigger problem with Turkey in your backyard, hell Sarraj is of Turkish origin. They may seem like a good option now, but they will slowly take more and more of Africa.


Please for the love of God, stop this madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Please for the love of God, stop this madness.


You first.


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212344619704471554

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225277459253194752

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ezerdi2

S-300PMU2 with desert camo deployed in the south.





San Giorgio class -LPD ind Dry Dock











Tactical exercise in the 6th military region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nahid

ezerdi2 said:


> S-300PMU2 with desert camo deployed in the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Giorgio class -LPD ind Dry Dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical exercise in the 6th military region


the tank look like old version of T-72. missing of defencive packeg, like shotora, contact rea etc.....


----------



## ezerdi2

Nahid said:


> the tank look like old version of T-72. missing of defencive packeg, like shotora, contact rea etc.....


In addition, Russia in 2012 finish the modernization of 250 T-72B to T-72M1M 
beware of exercises pictures and video






There is also 88 T-72AG upgarded in Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

ezerdi2 said:


> In addition, Russia in 2012 finish the modernization of 250 T-72B to T-72M1M
> beware of exercises pictures and video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also 88 T-72AG upgarded in Ukraine


IS THERE ANY POSSIBILITY THAT ALGERIA CAN BUY T-14 ARMATA MBT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Nahid said:


> IS THERE ANY POSSIBILITY THAT ALGERIA CAN BUY T-14 ARMATA MBT?


Possible in future New Russians platforms are always welcome in ANP


----------



## IblinI

Is there any information about how many SR5 MRLS being acquired by the Algerian army?


----------



## ezerdi2

Jinri said:


> Is there any information about how many SR5 MRLS being acquired by the Algerian army?


No information delivery is still ongoing
september 2019

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170343757797105664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

Have to agree that Algeria is a force to reckon with.... Over these years they have built an impressive fighting machine and will make any power to think 10 times before touching Algeria with bad intentions.... It's really great to see that India and Algeria has so many common platforms in army.... However I can't see T90 in Algerian military.... Is there any plans for this tank in Algeria or they will directly go for T14 Armata?
How is Algeria's relationship with India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Operators from the 104th Operational maneuver regiment wear the rheinmetall gladius system which we started receiving this month.













Some night vision and thermal devices using by algerian SOF

Locally made HENSOLDT thermal devices - previously known as Carl Zeiss


















JIM-LR jumelle








lucie night vision goggles












hensoldt TRGS SPEXER 2000 AESA ground surveillance radar and Z-nightowl Optical surveillance System which are both produced by Algerian SCAFSE LTD














Upcoming projects

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229894683159072770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229898223122288646

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229894683159072770
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229898223122288646


Even adopted the German camo?


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233475156112297984
MI24mk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233332926252756993
44 MI-24 helicopters were upgarded between 1999 to 2003 The upgrade includes reducing the weight of the helicopter by 1800 kg, digital avionics, 3 LCD screens for pilot's and 2 for the archer, helmets , and ZT-3 Ingwe missiles, the Argos 410-Z targeting system and a new cannon Denel Land Systems GI-2 20 mm, some work done Development in South Africa, however, most of the work has been completed in the facilities of the Algerian Air Force, ATE also helped in providing spare parts and comprehensive repair of the helicopter, after which a cover for dust protection from the Pall Vortex Engine Air Particle Separator System was added.

MI171 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Nahid said:


> IS THERE ANY POSSIBILITY THAT ALGERIA CAN BUY T-14 ARMATA MBT?


Algeria will field the Armata , there are already few units being tested in south Algeria...Algeria stopped importing the T90 for the Armata.



Jinri said:


> Even adopted the German camo?


I love that camo it maybe German inspired, but it sends fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Good going Algeria..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236546810375798785

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Night Hunter








Close up on the Mi-26T2 Halo of the Algerian Air Force

Biskra AFB - Special Forces Logistic AIR Base

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Cargo of medical to combat spread of Covid-19 by two military aircraft 04/04/2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Algeria donates 53 military vehicles to Mali





The Algerian Republic is offering Mali 53 different vehicles, the first batch of which has just been handed over this Wednesday, May 27, 2020 to President Modibo Keita International Airport in Bamako-Sénou by their Ambassador, H.E.M. Boualem Chebihi. The Minister of Defense and Veterans Affairs, General of Division Ibrahima Dahirou Dembélé, and his counterpart of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, Tiébilé Dramé said they were very happy with this salutary gesture from a friendly and brotherly country.




This donation, made up of logistics, combat, transmission, ambulance and troop transport vehicles (53 in number) is intended for reconstituted battalions in theaters of operations. According to Major General Ibrahima Dahirou Dembélé, it will make it possible to strengthen the operational capacities of FAMa in securing the national territory and populations, and also to fight against terrorism and violent extremism.

In the same context, it should be remembered that at least 3 weeks ago, Mali received from Algeria, a donation of light, heavy armament materials with logistical materials for the equipment of a battalions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


>



Tell T-800 his taste in music sucks!  
I've known him since 2008, long time ago so it's ok for me to stick it to him and half those guys on ForcesDZ.


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> Tell T-800 his taste in music sucks!
> I've known him since 2008, long time ago so it's ok for me to stick it to him and half those guys on ForcesDZ.



Ahh u was a membre in Forcesdz now i remember i saw some of ur posts there in Egyptian theread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Ahh u was a membre in Forcesdz now i remember i saw some of ur posts there in Egyptian theread



We were together on an old Iranian forum for a while. It was a really good forum with lots of members from all over the world and great topics etc. Then he and I became friends because we were speaking Arabic and French and he asked me to join FDZ. Then the Iranian forum got shut down because of a really nasty Indian mental midget (who is actually here on this forum but behaves himself here lol) and he made enemies of everyone and the owner made him a moderator loool and then after that, the guy went crazy with power and so all the members left and no one was there anymore the owner had to shut down the forum! All because of this degenerate donkey. Then I joined FDZ and it was fun for a while, but then the haters came out like crazy and it just wasn't much fun after that.

If you talk to him, tell him to come here and join us! Tell him his friend Gomig21 says hello.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Exercises in the second military zone.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274442655120973824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Exercises in the second military zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Excellent video! Love the action especially at minute 6:00 when that guy scores a direct hit with that Kornet (I think it's a Kornet) and goes WAAAH! 



ezerdi2 said:


>


T-72? They're almost finished with the new factory outside of Cairo where they'll be assembling 500 T-90M/MS and then possibly more after that contract. I think with 1400 M1 Abrams and 1,700 M60-A3 and a bunch of other misc. tanks from T-80s to T-62s etc. that it's a bit crazy that they're thinking of more tanks, but I hope their goal is to replace the some of the much older existing tanks to make room for these. Seems like a lot of tanks, oof and then there's the American and Russian mix which is a bit daunting, bsaraha ya3ni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@ezerdi2 
I thought Turkish were saying Algeria was going to let Turkey into Algeria for a few months now. Is that going to happen or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Philip the Arab said:


> @ezerdi2
> I thought Turkish were saying Algeria was going to let Turkey into Algeria for a few months now. Is that going to happen or not?


I don't know where you heard that, but that is pulled by the hair..Algeria will never allow foreign troops on her soil...
But having said that, Algeria may ally itself with Turkey, GNA and Tunisia if Egypt and her coalition put their threat to invade Lybia in motion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent video! Love the action especially at minute 6:00 when that guy scores a direct hit with that Kornet (I think it's a Kornet) and goes WAAAH!
> 
> 
> T-72? They're almost finished with the new factory outside of Cairo where they'll be assembling 500 T-90M/MS and then possibly more after that contract. I think with 1400 M1 Abrams and 1,700 M60-A3 and a bunch of other misc. tanks from T-80s to T-62s etc. that it's a bit crazy that they're thinking of more tanks, but I hope their goal is to replace the some of the much older existing tanks to make room for these. Seems like a lot of tanks, oof and then there's the American and Russian mix which is a bit daunting, bsaraha ya3ni.



T-90 from 8th Armored Division in west i think an armored division is made up of 3 tank regiments and a mechanized infantry regiment so 94 tanks per armored regiment and 31 tanks per mechanized regiment therefore a total of 313 tanks a mix of T-90 and T-72M1 but i know there not so much T-72 in second military region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

ezerdi2 said:


>



I am sorry to break it to you, but your tank lining skills aren't nearly as good as those of Egypt. But it's okay since you guys can actually fight.


----------



## Ceylal

Agha Sher said:


> I am sorry to break it to you, but your tank lining skills aren't nearly as good as those of Egypt. But it's okay since you guys can actually fight.


It's not a beauty contest..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> T-90 from 8th Armored Division in west i think an armored division is made up of 3 tank regiments and a mechanized infantry regiment so 94 tanks per armored regiment and 31 tanks per mechanized regiment therefore a total of 313 tanks a mix of T-90 and T-72M1 but i know there not so much T-72 in second military region



Very nice. Pretty typical armored division count. Ours are structured very similarly with the total numbers average around 300 or so. Su-30s always look good and the lining up of all the armor is just as good as Egyptian ones, maybe even better.  Seebak men el khawalaat el metnakeen el 3eyaal dol lol and not ruin your excellent thread with the delinquent & childish jibberjabber ya basha. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Algeria has ordered new 96m corvette from Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and is scheduled for delivery in 2022
https://www.lr.org/en/latest-news/h...egister (LR) has been,and the Royal Thai Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> Algeria has ordered new 96m corvette from Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and is scheduled for delivery in 2022
> https://www.lr.org/en/latest-news/hudong-zhonghua-shipbuilding-selects-lr-for-two-naval-projects/#:~:text=Lloyd's Register (LR) has been,and the Royal Thai Navy.



Algeria has ordered only one Corvette, that is strange


----------



## Tipu7

ezerdi2 said:


> T-90 from 8th Armored Division in west i think an armored division is made up of 3 tank regiments and a mechanized infantry regiment so 94 tanks per armored regiment and 31 tanks per mechanized regiment therefore a total of 313 tanks a mix of T-90 and T-72M1 but i know there not so much T-72 in second military region


There are usually 5-7 armored regiment in an armored division. 
And 42-52 tanks in an armored regiment. 
Numbers vary according to requirement and availability of equipment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Zarvan said:


> Algeria has ordered only one Corvette, that is strange


Yes，I think they have 3 Koni-class needed to be replaced by new ships at least, and may include 3 Nanuchka class also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

aliaselin said:


> Algeria has ordered new 96m corvette from Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard and is scheduled for delivery in 2022
> https://www.lr.org/en/latest-news/hudong-zhonghua-shipbuilding-selects-lr-for-two-naval-projects/#:~:text=Lloyd's Register (LR) has been,and the Royal Thai Navy.



Is this Type-056 ?


----------



## aliaselin

ezerdi2 said:


> Is this Type-056 ?


Type 056 is 89m，so it is a little larger corvette, may be around 2000T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Bring home resistant martyrs remains After over 170 years kept as a war trophy in france 

Algeria's president announced on Thursday that the country would receive the remains of 24 of its independence fighters killed during the Algerian popular resistance against French colonialism.

In a military ceremony, Abdelmadjid Tebboune announced that "in a few hours" military planes arriving from France would land at the Houari Boumediene Airport with the remains of the fighters.

"They [fighters] have been deprived of their natural and human right to be buried for more than 170 years. Led by Cherif Boubaghla and Sheikh Ahmed Bouziane, the leader of the Zaatcha [oasis] uprising and their brothers, the remains include a skull of a young man who was younger than 18 years old," said Tebboune.







French colonial rule faced fierce resistance in Algeria, which was then met with a brutal crackdown by colonial forces.
In the 19th century, France shipped off the skulls of 37 resistance fighters to be stored at the Museum of Mankind in Paris.

Algeria has been demanding to return the skulls since 2011 for their burial -- a demand rejected by Paris.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278772522310344706

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Tremendous. I was reading about that today.


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


>



What a beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabretooth

ezerdi2 said:


> Bring home resistant martyrs remains After over 170 years kept as a war trophy in france
> 
> Algeria's president announced on Thursday that the country would receive the remains of 24 of its independence fighters killed during the Algerian popular resistance against French colonialism.
> 
> In a military ceremony, Abdelmadjid Tebboune announced that "in a few hours" military planes arriving from France would land at the Houari Boumediene Airport with the remains of the fighters.
> 
> "They [fighters] have been deprived of their natural and human right to be buried for more than 170 years. Led by Cherif Boubaghla and Sheikh Ahmed Bouziane, the leader of the Zaatcha [oasis] uprising and their brothers, the remains include a skull of a young man who was younger than 18 years old," said Tebboune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French colonial rule faced fierce resistance in Algeria, which was then met with a brutal crackdown by colonial forces.
> In the 19th century, France shipped off the skulls of 37 resistance fighters to be stored at the Museum of Mankind in Paris.
> 
> Algeria has been demanding to return the skulls since 2011 for their burial -- a demand rejected by Paris.



Keeping human skulls as trophies for the display of their barbaric past. That is as shameful as it get. Countries like France are a facade. And then they dare to call Muslims out on fundamentalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Is this Type-056 ?



Bos ya gameel ya kbir! One of the two (and the Egyptian fella who posted this pic on Twitter called it "our sister navy #AlgeriaNavy") Meko 200s. Check out that lineup of missiles! Ooof 3al shashwasha di! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?ref=saved&v=3615350155146521

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?ref=saved&v=3103579613027190

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

BMPT Terminator 












meko a200

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nahid

you gyes bought bmpt terminitor too?


----------



## ezerdi2

Nahid said:


> you gyes bought bmpt terminitor too?


yup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3615350155146521

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*Interesting blog on the Algeria Air Force's begening

 https://sites.google.com/site/myghazalacom/puissance-militaire-d-algerie/armee-de-l-air-algerienne



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

apparently the first picture of algerian Mig 29 M/M2






Yak-130 advanced jet trainer and light fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

*HENSOLDT employs a few dozen staff in Algeria for a project there. *

Secure borders
Algeria borders Niger, where the jihadist terrorist group Boko Haram is still causing unrest. The German Foreign Office has expressly warned against travel to Niger. In order to contain weapon and people smuggling in particular, we at HENSOLDT support Algeria in border security.
Vehicles, pedestrians or low-flying objects are automatically detected and can be observed day and night.
Networked via software, the radar, optronics and radio systems involved offer an integrated solution for protecting large swathes of Algeria’s border.


* Successful start in North Africa*

The joint venture set up in Algeria in 2014 is one shining example of this. HENSOLDT indirectly holds 49 per cent of this joint venture, SCAFSE (Société Commune Algérienne de Fabrication de Systèmes Électroniques), while other shares are held by an Algerian stateowned company and a local computer company. The joint venture has enabled HENSOLDT to set up its own production facility in Algeria. The products manufactured there are making an important contribution to maintaining security in the region as Algeria is considered an anchor of stability in the Maghreb.






This means that a partnership that benefits all parties involved has developed in the best spirit of a joint venture. HENSOLDT has gained access to the market and already generated a substantial revenue with radars and optronics over the years. In return, Algeria has obtained urgently needed expertise and thus can train local employees and secure its own borders (see box: Secure borders).

https://annualreport.hensoldt.net/en/locations/

*ASELSAN KiRPi Manpack RCIED Jammer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327731602638692356

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

*Africa’s Most Dangerous Offensive Weapon: Algeria Confirms Deployment of Iskander Hypersonic Ballistic Missiles 

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...ent-of-iskander-hypersonic-ballistic-missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> apparently the first picture of algerian Mig 29 M/M2



Very nice! I read 14 on order, is that the correct number? Also I read Algeria is interested in the Su-35S have they started negotiating or ordered any yet?


----------



## monitor

Cezayir, 





Rusya'dan 2 milyar dolar değerinde SU-57 almak için anlaşma imzaladı. Anlaşma çerçevesinde 14 uçak Cezayir için üretilecek.
Translated from Turkish by





Algeria,





It signed an agreement to purchase a $ 2 billion worth of SU-57 from Russia. Under the agreement, 14 aircraft will be produced for Algeria.




Белый лев
5:08 PM · Nov 21, 2020·Twitter for Android

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

monitor said:


> Cezayir,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusya'dan 2 milyar dolar değerinde SU-57 almak için anlaşma imzaladı. Anlaşma çerçevesinde 14 uçak Cezayir için üretilecek.
> Translated from Turkish by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It signed an agreement to purchase a $ 2 billion worth of SU-57 from Russia. Under the agreement, 14 aircraft will be produced for Algeria.
> 
> 
> 
> Белый лев
> 5:08 PM · Nov 21, 2020·Twitter for Android



More and more announcements state that Algeria has ordered 14 Sukhoi Su-57s. Besides the fact that this announcement is not a first in itself, it raises more questions than it answers.

Why?

Su-57 production is underway


----------



## ARCH٤R

Is it likely that Algeria receives Zircon missiles too?


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice! I read 14 on order, is that the correct number? Also I read Algeria is interested in the Su-35S have they started negotiating or ordered any yet?



Yes 14 Mig was ordered, about su-35 I consider the purchase is unnecessary if an upgrade from the Su-30MKA to the SME2 format is available because there is no major difference in the avionics aspect of the engine. I prefer the AAF prospect the purchase Su-57 when it will be offered for export.


----------



## Ceylal

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327731602638692356


Not Morocco, it’s directed toward the UAE, that behind Morocco’s last event in Southern Sahara...Latest news from the front , an Emirati officer has died and another wounded..apparently they were manning the drones in service with the Moroccan army.


ARCH٤R said:


> Is it likely that Algeria receives Zircon missiles too?


more likely..


monitor said:


> Cezayir,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusya'dan 2 milyar dolar değerinde SU-57 almak için anlaşma imzaladı. Anlaşma çerçevesinde 14 uçak Cezayir için üretilecek.
> Translated from Turkish by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It signed an agreement to purchase a $ 2 billion worth of SU-57 from Russia. Under the agreement, 14 aircraft will be produced for Algeria.
> 
> 
> 
> Белый лев
> 5:08 PM · Nov 21, 2020·Twitter for Android


It’s a done deal..they will be delivered a lot sooner than 2025...They will be retrieved from from the Russian Air Force order.


Nahid said:


> you gyes bought bmpt terminitor too?


350 units


----------



## Ceylal

Analyse de military watch magazine:



Combattants de surface les plus dangereux d’Afrique: l’Algérie recevra des corvettes de missiles de classe Steregushchiy russes lourdement armées

23 Novembre 2020

L'achat de trois corvettes russes de classe Steregushchiy Project 20380 par la marine algérienne aurait été confirmé, selon un certain nombre de médias locaux, avec deux des navires actuellement en construction dans les chantiers Severnaya Verf à Saint-Pétersbourg. Les corvettes devraient être reçues à partir de 2021 et font partie des navires de guerre les plus lourdement armés de leur taille au monde sans rivaux pour ce titre en dehors de la Russie. Bien que petits, ne déplaçant que 2 200 tonnes, transportant 90 membres d'équipage et ayant une autonomie de seulement 15 jours, les navires de guerre déploient chacun douze cellules de lancement verticales pouvant accueillir une large gamme de missiles. Ceux-ci peuvent inclure des missiles de croisière à longue portée pour l'attaque terrestre et la lutte contre la navigation, ainsi que des missiles sol-air à moyenne portée dérivés de ceux du système de défense aérienne terrestre S-350. Les navires déploient chacun en outre un canon naval lourd de 100 mm, proche des systèmes d'armes, une puissante suite de guerre électronique, un cintre pour un seul hélicoptère et huit lanceurs pour les torpilles. Ils sont conçus avec une coque en acier et une superstructure en matériau composite, neuf subdivisions étanches et, dans l'ensemble, ont une conception furtive avec une section transversale radar réduite. Les signatures acoustiques, infrarouges, magnétiques et visuelles du navire de guerre sont également réduites dans le cadre de l'accent mis sur la furtivité. L'Algérie ayant longtemps compté sur des conceptions européennes pour sa flotte de surface, contrairement à ses forces terrestres, ses forces aériennes et sa flotte sous-marine à prédominance russe, l'acquisition de la classe Steregushchiy pourrait représenter le début d'un virage vers une plus grande dépendance aux technologies russes dans ce domaine. .

La puissance de feu déployée par les corvettes de classe Steregushchiy dépasse nettement celle de nombreux navires de guerre beaucoup plus grands, la Russie ayant investi très lourdement dans le développement de petits navires de guerre capables de combattre avec des navires beaucoup plus gros et déployant des armes haut de gamme que l'on ne trouve généralement que sur les destroyers de surface lourds. Les cellules de lancement verticales de la corvette peuvent accueillir des missiles de croisière Kalibr à longue portée pour les rôles d'attaque terrestre et anti-navigation, les premiers ayant une portée supérieure à 1500 km et les seconds qui suivent une trajectoire d'écrémage en mer et peuvent toucher des cibles à des vitesses élevées de Mach 3. Le navire peut également potentiellement déployer des missiles de croisière Zicron, bien qu'il soit incertain si ceux-ci seront jamais proposés à l'exportation, les missiles ayant une vitesse supérieure à Mach 9, une portée dépassant 1000 km et une très haute précision. Le Zicron est actuellement considéré comme le missile de croisière anti-navire le plus performant au monde, sans aucun concurrent quasi-pair parmi les missiles lancés par des navires. Même si elle ne compte que sur le Kalibr, la corvette de classe Steregushchiy aura des capacités supérieures à toute autre classe de combattants de surface algériens par une marge significative, et représentera probablement le navire de guerre le plus capable de son genre sur le continent africain. La marine algérienne déploie notamment déjà des missiles de croisière Kalibr à partir de ses sous-marins d’attaque de classe Kilo améliorés, qui sont également considérés comme les plus performants d’Afrique ou des pays arabes et sont qualifiés de navires «Black Hole» par l’OTAN pour leur extrême silence.








Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com


----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330599814095056897


----------



## ezerdi2

*Rheinmetall System for future Soldier Gladius 2.0 (IdZ-ES) 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Algeria has started modernizing its Su-30 fleet which will be brought to SM2 format. (photos taken in irkut)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

Algerian Army T-90SA tank Exercice Al-Hazm 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

New MiG-29M2 of AAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Type59

ezerdi2 said:


>



Whats the ERA package on the T90s. I suspect early models have K5 ERA and newer models have Relikt ERA?


----------



## Ceylal

Mack Truck said:


> I have read a good number of posts and discussions in this thread. I want to ask you guys something, is @Ceylal mentally ill? Is he brain damaged or something?


Another df Arabs that questions my sanity? Get the Israeli tukhas of your arse first before you join the men of this world..We are bigger than any of you western harem’s chihuahuas .


----------



## Mack Truck

Ceylal said:


> Another df Arabs that questions my sanity? Get the Israeli tukhas of your arse first before you join the men of this world..We are bigger than any of you western harem’s chihuahuas .



Why are you referring to yourself as 'we'? Dissociative identity disorder?

What are you even saying you are not making any sense. Guess i was right, incomprehensible speech is a telling sign.


----------



## Titanium100

T-55 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274442655120973824



It is effective out in the open and easy for the user to control and aim


----------



## Ceylal

Mack Truck said:


> Why are you referring to yourself as 'we'? Dissociative identity disorder?
> 
> What are you even saying you are not making any sense. Guess i was right, incomprehensible speech is a telling sign.


Waw we have a dumb camélidés that thinks he is psych😂😂😂😂, spent his school years harvesting camel moonshine and his adult life on 4 feet...You can’t even read dfk!


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*Rheinmetall System for future Soldier Gladius 2.0 (IdZ-ES) with the 104th RMO Special Operation Forces Regiment Of the Algerian Army .*
































*International M1224 MaxxPro MRAP for the 104th and 106th Special Operation Regiments 










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*BTR-80 with - Sagem Paseo Thermal Target Disgnator Sight and Kornet ATGM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*2nd Engineer Regiment - 1st Armored Division *


















*TPz (Transportpanzer) Fuchs 2 - APC and Command Post Variants 



















*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*Parachute Commandos Regiments (RPC) - 17th Parachute Division *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*Regional air defense command center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*NIMR Automotive Algeria SPA - production line of : Nimr II - NIMR HAFEET 630A - Nimr Ajban 440 - Nimr LRSOV and Nimr ISV .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*simulators and C2 battle management system for T-90 MBT*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*Production line of TPz (Transportpanzer) Fuchs 2 at Rheinmetall Algerie SPA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

* Second mine-countermeasures vessel (MCMV) El-Kasseh 2 and its Unmanned underwater vehicles (UUV)










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*Super Lynx Mk140 - Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW) Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) of the Algerian Navy 






























Algerian Navy Surface Warships at Marsa el kebir Naval Base*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*3rd Signal Regiment of the 1st Armored Division with L3 Harris and kongsberg Hardware*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367107567625854976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russia starts building Su-34 for Algerian air force this year



https://www.zhukvesti.ru/articles/detail/29588/


----------



## Zarvan

*Algeria has ordered one Chinese-made Pattani or Type 056 class corvette*


According to information published by the SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute) arms trade database, in 2020, Algeria has ordered a Chinese-made Pattani or Type 056 class corvette that will be delivered in 2023.
*Follow Navy Recognition on Google News at this link*



*




Chinese Navy Type 056 Jiangdao Class Corvette 585. (Picture source Chinese Military Review)*


The Patani is a class of corvette/OPV (Offshore Patrol Vessel) built by the China State Shipbuilding Corporation. Two ships of this class are already in service with the Royal Thai Navy that were commissioned in 2005.

In 20115/2016 China has delivered three c-28A frigates to Algeria. The three corvettes are fitted with a mix of Chinese and Western systems. The hull-mounted sonar will be of Chinese origin, but Algeria has selected Thales Smart-S Mk2 3D air and surface surveillance radar and Kelvin Hughes for the navigation radar. In recent years, Algeria has purchased a large amount of military equipment from China including SR-5 Multiple Rocket Launch Systems, armed drones CH-3 and CH-4, SM-4 120mm mortar carrier, and Red Arrow-12 anti-tank missiles.

The Type 056 (NATO codename: Jiangdao) is a class of corvette that entered service with the People's Liberation Army Navy in 2012 as a replacement for the Type 037 series of patrol vessels. The ship uses a low radar cross-section hull design providing stealth technology. The anti-submarine warfare (ASW) variant, commonly known as Type 056A, has also entered service with the Chinese Navy.

Type 056 has a length of 90 m, a beam of 11.14 m, a draught of 4 m, and a displacement of 1,500 tons. She is powered by 2 SEMT Pielstick PA6-STC diesel motors. The ship can reach a top speed of 25 knots (46 km/h) with a maximum cruising range of 3,500 nautical miles at 16 knots (30 km/h). She is a crew of 78 sailors.

Type 056 is armed with one AK-176 76 mm naval gun, two 30 mm automatic cannons, 2 x 2-cell YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, amidships, one 8-cell FL-3000N SAM surface-to-air missile launcher, and triple 324 mm torpedo tubes.

Algeria has ordered one Chinese-made Pattani or Type 056 class corvette (navyrecognition.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*Algeria has upgraded 360 BMP-2 IFVs to standard BMP-2M with Kornet anti-tank missiles*
Defense News May 2021 Global Security army industryPOSTED ON MONDAY, 24 MAY 2021 15:46






Algeria has upgraded 360 BMP-2 IFVs to standard BMP-2M with Kornet anti-tank missiles | Defense News May 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


Algeria has upgrade 360 BMP-2 Soviet-made tracked armored IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) to standard BMP-2M fitted with Berezhok turret armed with four Kornet anti-tank guided missiles.




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## ezerdi2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some special shots of the Algerian Kilo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178738871829446670












Images shared by Twitter user @zouhirboudib

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Full T-90SA tank battalion assault


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Tabar(Battle Axe in Sanskrit) exercising with the Ezzadjer



































Images by the Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Streets said it is YLC–8B radar, any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441442038893854729


----------



## ezerdi2

What we know about the accident with an Israeli submarine


Rather unprecedented information was shared yesterday on social networks, an Israeli submarine was allegedly chased by the Algerian navy during the Radaa 2021 exercise which took place on September 29 and 30. The exercise, which saw the participation of many Algerian military vessels, aimed to demonstrate the capabilities of deep attack, or stealth destruction of targets at sea at very long distances. Radaa 2021 took place under the eyes of the Chief of Staff Corp. Gen. Saïd Chengriha, the Commander of the Naval Forces and the Head of the Second Military Region.


It was during the preparation for the exercise on September 27 that an incident took place. An Israeli Dolphin-class submarine, was spotted by passive means, then tracked down and forced to surface in international waters and leave the area.






The Dolphin was detected by acoustic means of an Algerian Kilo submarine. Quickly the decision was made to hunt him down aggressively without the use of sonar. The training BDSL Kalaat Beni Abbas (as command ship) played a central role in the operation by deploying two Superlynx anti-submarine warfare helicopters. The two aircraft with their optical means and magnetic anomaly detectors continued the fight as two Kilo 636 submarines pushed the intruder north. 

As for the intruder's motives, they must have been intelligence and technical information gathering, especially since at least one Algerian submarine was expected to fire one or more Kalibr missiles. The Dolphin would in this case have obtained the precious acoustic signature indicating the opening of missile strokes and recording the sound of the fire preparation and fire preparation routine. Valuable information that can help predict the actions taken by Algerian crews in the event of a conflict. The fact that the exercise is complex and that it involves many ships, was also an opportunity to do electronic intelligence and collect data on the Algerian navy's transmissions and their encryption. 

https://www.menadefense.net/algeria/what-we-know-about-the-incident-with-an-israeli-submarine/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Algerian Ministry of National Defense denied, in a press release issued today, the occurrence of an Israeli submarine espionage incident during the “Radaa 2021” exercise on September 29-30.


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> The Algerian Ministry of National Defense denied, in a press release issued today, the occurrence of an Israeli submarine espionage incident during the “Radaa 2021” exercise on September 29-30.


So when is morocco going to war with algeria


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> So when is morocco going to war with algeria


None of your business..


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> None of your business..


Wait i am on pakistan defense forum


May be libya eygpt then?


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algeria bans French military planes as diplomatic row deepens*

Tensions rise as Algiers imposes airspace ban in latest response to visa dispute and Macron criticism

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ambassador-to-france-as-diplomatic-row-mounts


----------



## Bouncer

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> View attachment 718193
> 
> *Production line of TPz (Transportpanzer) Fuchs 2 at Rheinmetall Algerie SPA*
> 
> View attachment 718194
> View attachment 718195
> View attachment 718196
> View attachment 718197
> View attachment 718198
> View attachment 718199
> View attachment 718200
> View attachment 718201
> View attachment 718202
> View attachment 718203
> View attachment 718204
> View attachment 718205
> View attachment 718206
> View attachment 718207




No offence or trying to troll, but isn't this genteman a bit too old to be in the military? I looked him up and Wikipedia says he joined the army in 1961.. 60 years ago. Or did I look up the wrong person? 
*Saïd Chengriha*


----------



## IblinI

@The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

IblinI said:


> @The SC
> 
> View attachment 805679
> 
> View attachment 805681


Long range radar?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> @The SC
> 
> View attachment 805679
> 
> View attachment 805681


The new Chinese EW system.. it sounds impressive..but I guess many other nations would have bought it before Algeria if all that was true and without faults.. You can name the UAE and KSA, Pakistan, Morocco for example and many more..


This complex system, which made its appearance at the end of last year in the Algerian arsenal, promises to revitalize electronic warfare within the ANP.

It is called the Integrated Electronic Warfare system of the Chinese companies ELINC and CEIC. There is very little documentation on this product, not to be confounded with the CHL-903 anti-aircraft jamming system. The newly introduced system is both passive, defensive and offensive. It was developed as a more modern derivative of the *LDK-190* and is used to:

- Detect enemy radio and radar emissions over a range of 600 km
- Determine the position, identify and classify enemy emissions over these distances
- Protect radars and anti-aircraft systems from anti-radiation missiles by “covering” the radar frequencies
- Block communications over a distance of 300 km
- Prohibit the use of GNSS satellite positioning systems (GPS, Baidu, Galileo, Glonass) by the enemy (air, sea, land) over a distance of 300 km
- jamming frequencies from 0.5 to 40 GHz
- Detect stealth aircraft and ships
- Detect drones that are remotely piloted and remove their data link with the ground
- Detect AEW aircraft over a distance of 500 km
- To “fry” some radio-electric equipment thanks to the directional emission power of 500 Kw

This is not the only electronic warfare system used by Algeria. The ANP combines an arsenal of Chinese and Russian equipment such as the Krashuka-4 and the Avtobaza.






https://www.menadefense.net/algeria/a-new-electronic-warfare-system-for-algeria/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
 1


----------



## IblinI

Abid123 said:


> Long range radar?


EW systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> The new Chinese EW system.. it sounds impressive..but I guess many other nations would have bought it before Algeria if all that was true and without faults.. You can name the UAE and KSA, Pakistan, Morocco for example and many more..
> 
> 
> This complex system, which made its appearance at the end of last year in the Algerian arsenal, promises to revitalize electronic warfare within the ANP.
> 
> It is called the Integrated Electronic Warfare system of the Chinese companies ELINC and CEIC. There is very little documentation on this product, not to be confounded with the CHL-903 anti-aircraft jamming system. The newly introduced system is both passive, defensive and offensive. It was developed as a more modern derivative of the *LDK-190* and is used to:
> 
> - Detect enemy radio and radar emissions over a range of 600 km
> - Determine the position, identify and classify enemy emissions over these distances
> - Protect radars and anti-aircraft systems from anti-radiation missiles by “covering” the radar frequencies
> - Block communications over a distance of 300 km
> - Prohibit the use of GNSS satellite positioning systems (GPS, Baidu, Galileo, Glonass) by the enemy (air, sea, land) over a distance of 300 km
> - jamming frequencies from 0.5 to 40 GHz
> - Detect stealth aircraft and ships
> - Detect drones that are remotely piloted and remove their data link with the ground
> - Detect AEW aircraft over a distance of 500 km
> - To “fry” some radio-electric equipment thanks to the directional emission power of 500 Kw
> 
> This is not the only electronic warfare system used by Algeria. The ANP combines an arsenal of Chinese and Russian equipment such as the Krashuka-4 and the Avtobaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/algeria/a-new-electronic-warfare-system-for-algeria/


Not Algeria related but can I ask if you have heard anything from Arab sources/forums about the acquisition of WJ-700 drones? Chinese source said it has just secured a huge order but didn't mention any name as always, I assumed the customer might be some gulf countries.


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Not Algeria related but can I ask if you have heard anything from Arab sources/forums about the acquisition of WJ-700 drones? Chinese source said it has just secured a huge order but didn't mention any name as always, I assumed the customer might be some gulf countries.
> 
> View attachment 805693


If it is the middle east It might be Egypt or any GCC country..Algeria and Morocco are north Africa ..






This is an expensive sophisticated drone ..






A very important note "maybe" we can get to know some customers who can afford to make such deals!

Manufacturer says:

It began earlier this year negotiations to sell the WJ-700 HALE UCAV to a foreign buyer
The company described the number of units to be sold and the contract value as "unprecedented"!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470755429584154631
What is already known is that Turkmenistan operates the WJ-600A / D.. and this might be a logical upgrade..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Chinese new EW system-Algeria *VS * Israel Sropius EW system-Morocco.





*VS*





= No war.. just both buzzing each other air, land, sea weapons from 500 km away..


----------



## ezerdi2

New mortar with automatic loading has been integrated by the NORINCO teams on a Nimr Hafeet 640A platform manufactured in Algeria. The range of this mortar is 13 km maximum and it can fire 10 rounds per minute and it can especially use the GP120 A and B rounds, which are guided and have an accuracy of 1m.


The Algerian army is therefore completing its range of mobile mortars, after the SM-4 in 6 × 6, and the local integration in 2018 of manual 120 mm mortars on Mercedes Class G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

ezerdi2 said:


> New mortar with automatic loading has been integrated by the NORINCO teams on a Nimr Hafeet 640A platform manufactured in Algeria. The range of this mortar is 13 km maximum and it can fire 10 rounds per minute and it can especially use the GP120 A and B rounds, which are guided and have an accuracy of 1m.
> 
> 
> The Algerian army is therefore completing its range of mobile mortars, after the SM-4 in 6 × 6, and the local integration in 2018 of manual 120 mm mortars on Mercedes Class G.


There are so many things going on between China and Algeria which we are not aware of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

China won another major order in Algeria, with 24 Pterosaur IIs and CM-302 supersonic anti-ship missiles

https://inf.news/en/military/7b362ab51a748340057df5487455e19e.html

Is this news authentic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Rare video from 2002

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

The 104th RMO Special Operations Regiment of Algerian Army - Public exibition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi




----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

L3Harris Falcon III®Radio Product Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Cockpit of the Mi-28UB of Algerian Air Force









MI-28 NE with New Dust filter



















Mi-24MKIII SuperHind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Navy Submarine SSK Kilo Class (Type 636.1) took part in live fire exercises in the mediterranean Sea. This included the launch of a 3M-14E Kalibr cruise missile against land target.


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Recent Photos of Naval base of Mers El-Kébir - Main Naval base of the Algerian Navy 28/09/2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian MEKO A200-AN frigate exercice in france with the Guépratte (F114) frigate - FL-3000 La Fayette class .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Desert tests for the future Algerian GTK Boxer in the Algerian far south - Djanet Province - Photo from Rheinmetall Calendar 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Army Start receiving a new chinese 120mm self-propelled mortar system based on the chassis of its locally made Nimr HAFEET 640A.
The system was introduced a year ago at the Nimr factory in Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

nice to see an algerian brother on this forum

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

chinese 120mm self-propelled mortar system based on the chassis of Nimr HAFEET 640A for algerian Army

Photo Taken by me / army forum 17 Dec 2021











Hydration said:


> nice to see an algerian brother on this forum


Ramadan Mobarek Bro.....


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

From my visit to the army forum 17 Dec 2021 - Rheinmetall Algeria and Nimr Algeria Pavilion

Rheinmetall Algeria will start manufacturing boxers right after the end of the Fuchs 2 production line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

My Photos of the NIMR AJBAN LRSOV (Long Range Special Operations Vehicle) Made in Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Kalaat Beni Abbes (L-474) San Giorgio Class LPD of Algerian Navy - 06.2021 :




Italie





















Algerian Navy C28A Heavy Corvette, at Boustead Cruise Centre, Port Klang Malaysia






Algerian Navy MEKO A200 AN in Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

From my visit to the 104th RMO Special Operations Regiment of Algerian Army

team wendy helmet + Intruder RA-1 Army Ram Air Parachute multimission, steerable (HALO)(HAHO)capability system















Harris Falcon 2/3 ® radio family with video display kit












Me wearing the LUCIE II D/IR Connected fused sensors night vision/thermal goggles












HMD blue force tracking












The Core element of Gladius System/German Future Soldier System (IdZ-ES) 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

GLADIUS 2.0 C4I System onboard the Nimr II Armored Vehicule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

International M1224 MaxxPro MRAP of 116th RMO/SOF with L3Harris C4I and Integrated Tactical Communication Systems​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

3rd multipurpose mine countermeasure vessel (MCMV) El Kasseh 3 (503) of Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Army Fuchs 2 C4I Command post variant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Norinco SM4-120mm 6x6 self-propelled mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian SCAFSE LTD subsidiary of HENSOLDT Germany





















Some products of SCAFSE LTD - HENSOLDT Algeria

- TSU - Targeting Sensor Unit Potent targeting capabilities
- NDV 70 Drivers night vision device for land vehicles
- Z Night owl-M/ER
- Z: NightOwl M
- SPEXER®2000 Aesa surveillance radar
- Rohde & Schwarz R&S®M3TR
- Hensoldt ZO 4x30i Intermediate Range Targeting Optic
- OPTIX Diana NVG
- OPTIX DIANA IR series - Thermal Imaging

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

ATLAS Naval Combat System (ANCS) on MEKO A200-AN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian main battle tank T-90 SA deployed in an open theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Su-30MKA Flanker-H with Sap-518 ECM - electronic counter measure pod and Kh-31P anti-radiation missile - SEAD/DEAD Fighter Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

AgustaWestland AW.101 Merlin and Kilo class submarine (Project 636.1) SSK of the Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abid123

Big fan of the Algerian military.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Close up on the Algerian Mi-28NE/Night Hunter - SC 56/Sierra Charlie 56

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

104th RMO Special Operations Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

"Algeria is a rich nation and the third most important economy in the Middle East and North Africa, but its people are poor."

This is what I read about Algeria on Google.


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> "Algeria is a rich nation and the third most important economy in the Middle East and North Africa, but its people are poor."
> 
> This is what I read about Algeria on Google.


We are not poor...80 percent of the population of Algeria is considered middle class But we don't share the same level of wealth because of corruption and the Inefficiency of successive governments


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Air Defense Network Center of the Algerian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

BMPT Terminator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

ATHENA®Combat Management Systems (CMS) onboard KALAAT Beni-Abbes LPD - San Giorgio Class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Operators from the 12th Commando Parachute Regiment the Specialized Regiment of Algerian Paras Commandos.. the regiment consist of two Special Operations company (41st and 45th company ) and one Specialized sections similar to the French GCP or the 75th American Ranger Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Agustawestland Helicopters of Algerian Navy 
AW-101 Merlin - AW-139M - Super Lynx MK130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

T-90SA MBT in Open Formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

S300-PMU2 Favorit SA-20B Gargoyle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Mi-171sh upgraded with full glass cockpit and PRESIDENT-S L370 Vitebsk helicopter self-protection system (DIRCM) and OPS-24N-1L observation-sight system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Hensoldt Z:ASSESS Border - C2 Border Surveillance System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Special Intervention Detachment DSI/SF - Sniper Operator with Remington MSR Modular Sniper Rifle and Sako TRG 42

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Operators from The Special Intervention Detachment (DSI) a special forces unit of the Gendarmerie Nationale (Algeria). specializes in the fight against terrorism, the release of hostages and the close protection of high-ranking personalities.
In 2013, it participated in the release of several people during the In Amenas hostage crisis.

The main tasks of the DSI are :

- anti terrorism lutte and the hostage rescue
- neutralization of criminals or terrorists in various places (urban, forest, desert, mountain...)
- participation of judiciary police operations
- escort and transfer of dangerous individuals
- Close protection and escort of VIP's


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

ship hostage rescue drill

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

our daily patch of algerian pics keep it up

btw were there any algerian egyptian milotary excercises in the past decade?


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

ATE Mi-24 Super Hind Mk III

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Hydration said:


> our daily patch of algerian pics keep it up
> 
> btw were there any algerian egyptian milotary excercises in the past decade?


Unfortunately, no similar maneuvers took place with the Egyptian or any other African or Arab country..The only military exercises that Algeria conducts externally are those that take place with Tunisia Or as part of the 5 + 5 Defence initiative

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

AgustaWestland AW101 Merlin SAR Squadron of Algerian Navy 

_






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Malakhit AAFCS - automated artillery fire control system for laser-guided artillery ammunition Krasnopol-M2 and Kitolov-2M

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

NORINCO SM4 120mm wheeled 6x6 self propelled mortar carrier and modernized BTR-80 with Kornet ATGM

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Republican Guard Special Intervention Regiment (RSI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Navy Meko A200AN Class Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Su-24M2 ('Fencer-D') Guided Munitions
Kh-58E - Kh-25ML -Kh-23M - Kh-29TE - Kh-29ML









KH-31P / KH-29TE Guided Munition and R-77 RVV-AE / R-27 ET/ER and R-73 Archer air-to-air missile on the Su-30 MKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Air Fore - YAK 130/NY 44 - November Yankee 44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Domestic modification of the (D-30) Howitzer based on Zetros chassis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Side by side Su-30 MKA and Mig 29S

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Kentron GuardianTM Helmet Mounted Sight and display System By Pilkington Optronics for Attack Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

T-90SA (from a new batch) with a mounted track mine sweep KMT 8 - 10th Armored Regiment of the 1st armored division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Operators of the 104th RMO/SOF regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Mobile Adjustable Ramp System (MARS) and the International M1224 MaxxPro MRAP
The 116th RMO/SOF regiment





















VECTOR 21 binocular rangefinder + Sophie-MF Hand-Held Thermal Imagers + SAGEM Sword TD Thermal weapon sight from my visit to the 116the RMO/SOF regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

from my visit to the 116th RMO/SOF

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

HK MP5's and Customized AKM's with Sagem Sword TD thermal sight used by Algerian Operators of the 116th RMO/SOF Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

some hardware and equipments used by the 116th RMO/SOF regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Training Centre in the Infantry Combat School

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Operators of the 104th RMO/SOF Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Type 704A/BL904 planar passive Phased Array Antenna - Counter-Battery Radar


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Air Defence Command and Control Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

PU-12M7 battery command and control post


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Agusta Westland AW101 (EH101) Merlin of Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

@Chakib Caesar larbi


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Hydration said:


> @Chakib Caesar larbi


It's not confirmed yet Delivery of the plane to the Algerian Air Force is scheduled for 2023


----------



## Hydration

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> It's not confirmed yet Delivery of the plane to the Algerian Air Force is scheduled for 2023


start or end of delivery at 2023?


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Hydration said:


> start or end of delivery at 2023?


start ofc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Thousands of soldiers from different military units of the National People’s Army in the operational sector of Ain Qezzam, participated in a tactical exercise with live ammunition, the combat exercise in which armored units and artillery units participated. During the exercise, refueling operations were carried out in the air, and combat aircraft and vertical ground attack aircraft equipped with missiles participated. In the tactical exercise and drones, the exercise bears the code name Haggar 2020, and it was supervised by Major General Said Shangriha, Acting Chief of Staff of the People’s National Army and Major General, Commander of the Sixth Military Region, and it was carried out in a desert location on the border with Niger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi




----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi




----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

JIM LR Long-Range Multifunction Infrared Binoculars Within the Algerian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

KONGSBERG TacLan - Tactical Local Area Network C4IS system in the service of Algerian Land Forces ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi




----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Improved Nanuchka II corvette of Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Inside the Improved Nanuchka II corvette of Algerian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Domestic Missile Boat Raïs Hassan Barbière - 807 .....Armed with 76mm H/PJ26 naval gun -H/PJ-11 CIWS Type-730 - 4 x C-802A anti-ship missile (AShM) - and various radars and sensors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

*NIMR family of armoured vehicles Made in Algeria By Nimr Algeria *



_






















_


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Rheinmetall TPz Fuchs 2 APC along the Libyan-Algerian border


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Norinco SM4-120mm 6x6 self-propelled mortar (SPM)


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Kornet-EM anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Navy Super Lynx Mk-140 ASuW/ASW - with ZT-6 Mokopa air-to-ground guided missile


















T-90SA MBT with Shtora-1 electro-optical active protection system












T-90SA MBT Simulator









Yabhon United 40 block 5 (MALE) UCAV


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Some Products of (SCAFSE) Algerian Joint Company for the Manufacture of Electronic Systems - Subsidiary of HENSOLDT

SCAFSE is an enterprise specializes in electronics and electro-optronic that was established On 07.31.2011 located in Sidi Bel Abbes province. it's a 49/51 joint venture between Algeria represented by PSE (34%) Alfatron Corporation (17%), and Germany with (49%) of the shares to Rohde & Schwarz,Carl Zeiss optronic, and Cassidian which became later Hensoldt AG .


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

T-90SA MBT









At the Russian-Algerian exercises in North Ossetia, the first firing from Kalashnikov AK-12 assault rifles took place. Participants of the international joint Russian-Algerian exercise at the Tarskoye training ground of the Southern Military District (YuVO) in the Republic of North Ossetia-Alania conducted the first firing from the newest Kalashnikov AK-12 assault rifle. Fire training sessions with the personnel of the Algerian National People's Army were held at several training sites, where the standards for preparedness for battle were worked out, the UKS-1 control firing exercises from the AK-12 assault rifle and the UKS-2 control firing exercise were worked out. The servicemen fired from a place at stationary and moving targets from various positions and by changing the firing position. The international joint exercise is carried out in accordance with the plan of international activities and is aimed at strengthening and developing military cooperation between countries. The exercise will last until October 12, about 200 servicemen from both sides take part in it, about 40 units of military and special equipment are involved, including BMP-3 infantry fighting vehicles, armored personnel carriers, off-road vehicles, 120-mm transportable mortars "Sani ", Unmanned aerial vehicles, assault and army aviation of the Southern Military District.


















Modernized ZSU-23-4M5 and BMPT-72 Terminator 2


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Su-30 MKA Flanker H Pilots 









MEKO A200-AN Port of Algiers


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Mig-29S FC- 98 Foxtrot Charlie 98 - QRA armed with R-27ER1 and R-73 infrared homing missiles


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Su-30 MKA air-to-air (AAM) + air-to-ground (AGM) missiles

_









_

Two different variant of Remote Weapons Stations on the Nimr II Armored Vehicle the UW1 (RCWS) from Norinco and the other from the Spanish eme-es


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

MaxxPro MRAP MRV-P Recovery Vehicle









Su 30MKA Flanker H Aggressor Squadron










MI-24 MK III Super Hind















NIMR armored Personnel Carrier (APCs) with eme-es Remote Weapon Stations 









CH-4B Rainbow MALE/UCAV armed with AR-1 laser-guided missile


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

SSK Kilo Class (Type 636.1) and Meko A-200AN






Sniper team from the 104th RMO/SOF Regiment


















10.09.2021 : Toulon -



FranceExercise Rais Hamidou 2021



Erradii (910) - Meko A-200AN



Guépratte (F114) - FL-3000 La Fayette class


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Delivery of new S-xxx Systems to the Algerian army 21/09/2021 - second batch for this month
Most likely the s 400 system as russia stopped the production of s 300 systems since 2015
























NIMR Ajban LRSOV (Long Range Special Operations Vehicle) with commando parachute regiments (RPC) Operators


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Mi-26T2 Heavy-Lift Transport Helicopter









GTK Boxer IFV - of the Algerian Army


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

TOS-1 Buratino 220mm Heavy Flamethrower System


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Mi-28UB







The 104th RMO-SOF

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

CM-302 the export version of the YJ-12b Chinese supersonic anti-ship cruise missile make a first appearance with the Algerian army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Chakib Caesar larbi said:


> CM-302 the export version of the YJ-12b Chinese supersonic anti-ship cruise missile make a first appearance with the Algerian army
> 
> View attachment 845203


How many more things we don't know between China and Algeria!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Lieutenant-General Al-Saeed Shangriha, Chief of Staff of the People's National Army,He supervises the implementation of a night tactical exercise “Deterrence 2022” in the Fifth Military District
Within the framework of his field visit to the Fifth Military Region, Chief of Staff of the People’s National Army, Lieutenant-General Al-Saeed Shanfriha, supervised yesterday, May 18, 2022, at the Fifth Field of Shooting and Maneuvers of Amdocal, the implementation of a night tactical exercise with live ammunition labeled “Deterrence 2022”, which was carried out by Units of the 1st Armored Division, as well as units of various forces and weapons.


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

The 116th RMO/SOF Special Operation Regiment


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi




----------



## ezerdi2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=600662011256744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

It looks like the AAF is struggling to part with it, not for tactical reasons but sentimental and prestige. It is a legend this plane that we do not want to turn off.







foxbat at the end of the video visit the capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Chinese CETC Self-Propelled JY-11B 3D Electronically Scanned Array Radar Hunter-1 makes his first appearance with the Algerian Army

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Special Forces • 116th RMO - Special Operations Regiment






Algerian Special Forces • 104th RMO - Special Operations Regiment


----------



## koni

استعراض عسكري للجيش الوطني الشعبي بمناسبة الاحتفال بـ الذكرى الـ60 لعيد الاستقلال​


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Algerian Special Operations Forces Column 104th and 116th RMO During the military parade of July

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

The SC said:


> The new Chinese EW system.. it sounds impressive..but I guess many other nations would have bought it before Algeria if all that was true and without faults.. You can name the UAE and KSA, Pakistan, Morocco for example and many more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/algeria/a-new-electronic-warfare-system-for-algeria/


Morocco really .... so what similar system does Morocco operate..


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi

Combat Information Center (CIC) of the C28-A Heavy Corvette of Algerian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Algeria buys two A-100E AWACS planes from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Too much Russian hardware mix it up, folks don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## ezerdi2

Great Janjua said:


> Too much Russian hardware mix it up, folks don't put all your eggs in one basket.


We are not GCC to buy US and Europeens hardwars too much Algeria is vast big country that why she need quantity over quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Algeria buys two A-100E AWACS planes from Russia
> 
> View attachment 861512



This is huge! Algeria is quietly becoming a monster without a doubt. The only available source for this is the Algerian army itself, which is about as good as it gets. Might be a little while, though, since I believe these are being currently tested for final production. But that's how you do it, get in and order early. 

These things look like beasts. Maby someday we'll get their technical capabilities.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is huge! Algeria is quietly becoming a monster without a doubt. The only available source for this is the Algerian army itself, which is about as good as it gets. Might be a little while, though, since I believe these are being currently tested for final production. But that's how you do it, get in and order early.
> 
> These things look like beasts. Maby someday we'll get their technical capabilities.


American press sources said that the “A-100” plane has a unique ability to detect air and ground targets, and that it is superior to its foreign counterparts, especially the American “AWACS” plane, in capabilities.

The new aircraft, called "Premier", can simultaneously detect and track 300 air, sea and land targets at a distance of 650 km.

It can also control drones, a new capability that previous Russian AWACS aircraft did not have. The "Premier" aircraft will determine target designation not only for aircraft, but also for land and sea air defense systems as well, and will be assigned another task as well, which is the task of securing communication between army units.

In addition to the information from its own radar, the A-100 can obtain the necessary information from satellites.

The flight of the new radar plane can last 6 hours continuously. And it can move away from its base by 1,000 kilometers.

Another important advantage not available in the rest of the early warning aircraft in the world is that the A-100 can quickly turn into a means of electronic warfare. In the sense that it is an early warning aircraft and electronic warfare (electronic jamming) at the same time .. The development included the aircraft itself, the engines, chassis and aircraft systems, not only for the AWACS planes, but for the Ilyushin fleet in general.

The Russian Air Force began taking delivery of the A-100 in 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The Algerian Mi-28NE is an absolute monster! I love this helo and despite the Egyptian military having the Apache, Mi-24 Hind and Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles in its inventory, I wish they would invest in this superb and lethal attack helicopter. It's so intimidating looking, even with that Mikey Mouse nose which makes it look a bit funny but also very intimidating and has a high level of lethality with its canon and weapons pylons as well as radar. This thing is just incredible.

















Check out the scissors tail rotors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Groningen-Eelde - Netherlands
C130j30 and C130H30








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560837921376047105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

Algeria will allocate some 23 billion dollars to the army by 2023
https://www.menadefense.net/algerie/lalgerie-va-augmenter-son-budget-militaire/

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## IblinI

likely SY-400 MRLS for Algerian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ezerdi2 said:


> Algeria will allocate some 23 billion dollars to the army by 2023
> https://www.menadefense.net/algerie/lalgerie-va-augmenter-son-budget-militaire/



lol, that is a tremendous amount of money, wow. They can put large portions in every branch to improve whatever they think needs improvement for a good span of 3 - 5 years or so. Obviously, it doesn't all have to go into new purchases and much of it can be used to vastly improve a lot of the incredible systems that the Algerian army already has so smartly invested in.

I think I am amongst many who's wondering what Algeria will be (or even probably already has) decided to do with how much more it will invest with Russia, being that quite a bit of the super heavy and powerful platforms such as the Su-30MKAs and Kilo submarines and a lot more stuff it has chosen to go through Russia and has had great success in doing so, but I'm pretty sure that you (just like me) is probably wondering how much the Russian military hardware will be affected by the country's very poor performance in the Ukraine which is hardly a secret any more. And we all pretty much know that a lot of the failures the Russian military endured was due to very poor planning and bad leadership and not necessarily the equipment since they didn't even use a lot of the modern and devastating equipment they have. 

So that will be very interesting to see because just like @IblinI showed in his post previous to this one is that many of the Russian clientele will not necessarily give up completely on purchasing Russian equipment, but I think we will see a vast movement from those countries moving to purchasing a lot more Chinese equipment than ever before.

On the C-130 videos, it was very obvious how so very well maintained those -- and every other Algerian aircraft -- are as the 2nd of the two in the H or L model taking off looked just as brand spanking new as the first J model with the newer propellers. Beautifully maintained and well-taken care of and that is very hard to do with planes painted all white like those!

How many of these beauties you guys have, now?


----------



## IblinI

Gomig-21 said:


> but I'm pretty sure that you (just like me) is probably wondering how much the Russian military hardware will be affected by the country's very poor performance in the Ukraine which is hardly a secret any more. And we all pretty much know that a lot of the failures the Russian military endured was due to very poor planning and bad leadership and not necessarily the equipment since they didn't even use a lot of the modern and devastating equipment they have.


I'm with you on this one, unlike many, I dont agree with people mocking Russian hardware because of what happened in Ukraine, people with sane mind should know that Russian have fancy toys but how many of them from Defence show being procured by Russian armed forces, not many we can say.


----------



## IblinI

How authentic is this?


----------



## Foinikas

I was doing a comparison of the Algerian and Morrocan navies again yesterday and I think the Algerian navy will eat the Moroccan navy for breakfast. They might put up a good fight,but in the end they will probably lose. 

The amount of vessels and armament on the Moroccan side,is much smaller and lighter.


----------

